# The official 2013 Secret Reaper sign up AND Discussion Thread



## bethene

ok guys,, here ya go,,,, a day early,,, on your mark,, get set........... GO!!!!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

MEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!! Yays!!!!!


----------



## Bethany

Me me me!! I am in!!!


----------



## Halloeve55

Me three!!!!!!


----------



## eeyore_laments

wooohoooo let it begiiiiiin!!!!!! oh and me......


----------



## MissMandy

Omg yay! I literally just screamed when I saw this thread. Hubby thought something was wrong LOL. I'm definitely in!


----------



## witchymom

I"m in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

OMG OMG!!!!!! WOOOTTT!!! So happy, cannot wait until I get my Victim..


Likes:
Hard to go wrong with me handmade items are welcome
2nd hand is good too. Can get as gory as you want
Halloween Miniatures handmade or otherwise 1/2 scale
I am doing a twisted little red riding hood
Asian traditional horror pictures 
ghouls 
Potion bottles 
oddities 
skeletons 
Skulls 
Monsters 

Dislikes:
Clowns 
Cute Halloween
Disney


----------



## Tannasgach

Count me in! Now where did I put that list......


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Count Me In!


----------



## MissMandy

moonwitchkitty said:


> OMG OMG!!!!!! WOOOTTT!!! So happy, cannot wait until I get my Victim..
> 
> 
> Likes:
> Hard to go wrong with me handmade items are welcome
> 2nd hand is good too. Can get as gory as you want
> Halloween Miniatures hand made or otherwise 1/2 scale
> I am doing a twisted little red ridding hood
> ghouls
> Potion bottles
> oddities
> skeletons
> Skulls
> Monsters
> 
> Dislikes:
> Clowns
> Cute Halloween
> Disney


bethene started a thread specifically for likes and dislikes. That way it's all in once place


----------



## frogkid11

THANK YOU, THANK YOU Bethene for starting this a day early....I've been stalking the previous thread and chuckling at all of the others who were trying to persuade you to start early......YAY!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

my bad


----------



## WitchyKitty

I'm kind of new-ish to sending PM's and such, I've only sent a few so far and I'm never sure if I did it right...hoping Bethene got my PM with my list and info correctly! 
I had literally JUST set down my pen from writing out my like/dislike list to be ready for tomorrow when the thread was posted, lol. great timing, Bethene! Now I can stop being anxious about sign up and I will just continue having anxiety about my VICTIM!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...es-thread-2013-secret-reaper.html#post1467519
so no one makes my mistake


----------



## MissMandy

WitchyKitty said:


> I'm kind of new-ish to sending PM's and such, I've only sent a few so far and I'm never sure if I did it right...hoping Bethene got my PM with my list and info correctly!
> I had literally JUST set down my pen from writing out my like/dislike list to be ready for tomorrow when the thread was posted, lol. great timing, Bethene! Now I can stop being anxious about sign up and I will just continue having anxiety about my VICTIM!!


Hahaha that's exactly what happened to me! I had just finished reading my list when I refreshed the page and saw the threads!


Oh it's no biggie, mwk! Just thought I'd let ya know


----------



## DeadMonique

Yay! Sent ya my message. I'm too eager to NOT start working on my reap, there isn't a soul who doesn't like JOL, right? That would be blasphemous.


----------



## Araniella

Yay! I am so in......now to create my list...


----------



## Kelloween

Ya'll know me, I have to act like I am debating weather to get in or not for a few days before I actually do..lmao


----------



## The Auditor

Yeah, Kell, know what you mean. I'm all like, 'tis it better to sign up, or to simply sit back and enjoy the show?


----------



## MissMandy

DeadMonique said:


> Yay! Sent ya my message. I'm too eager to NOT start working on my reap, there isn't a soul who doesn't like JOL, right? That would be blasphemous.


I'm actually in need of JOLs


----------



## WitchyKitty

Question: I posted my list and sent the PM to Bethene...but if I think of something in the next month do I add it to my original Like/Dislike post AND send a PM to Bethene saying, "Hey, add this to my list" or something? Just wanna make sure I know what I need to do, lol.


----------



## Bethany

WitchyKitty said:


> Question: I posted my list and sent the PM to Bethene...but if I think of something in the next month do I add it to my original Like/Dislike post AND send a PM to Bethene saying, "Hey, add this to my list" or something? Just wanna make sure I know what I need to do, lol.


I would add it to the Official likes/dislikes. I titled mine: THis May be modified during the course of this reap


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Me! Pick me! I'm in!


----------



## Saki.Girl

sweet !!!!!! i am in and you can alos mark me down if you need a rescue reaper


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> Yeah, Kell, know what you mean. I'm all like, 'tis it better to sign up, or to simply sit back and enjoy the show?


'Tis blasphemy if you don't sign up!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i am sooo in. I had such a blast the last 2 years.


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> 'Tis blasphemy if you don't sign up!


Awwww drat, why did I see this AFTER I signed up???????? Hey Bethene...can I drop out???


----------



## moonwitchkitty

The Auditor said:


> Awwww drat, why did I see this AFTER I signed up???????? Hey Bethene...can I drop out???


I say Nay to you Sir  NAY who will drink in the bushes with me?


----------



## The Auditor

Good point. Where's your glass? The bushes, they're callin'.....


----------



## MissMandy

You wicked, wicked man, Auditor


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> You wicked, wicked man, Auditor


Awww, thank you!


----------



## The Auditor

OK, people...this thread's been alive 2 1/2 hours and we've only got 4 pages. That's just not right...it's Secret Reaper for cryin' out loud!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

It is right here my friend.. no nija Gerbil vintage but could i tempt you with a Vampire's Kiss?
2 oz Vodka
1/2 oz dry Gin
1/2 oz Dry Vermouth
1 tblsp Tequila
1 pinch Salt
2 oz Tomato juice


----------



## sumrtym

I'm in again!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Already had myself a woodchuck cider and seeing this thread just made my evening even nicer!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Beautifulnightmare would you care to Join auditor and my self in bethene's bushes? i'm hoping the Gerbil will emerge soon with pictures of the growing list.


----------



## bethene

I already have I think 15 signed up already. Only looked at a couple and noticed. That the one thing people are forgetting is their shipping preferences. Do you want to ship to the USA , any where . Canada, or Canada and USA. Otherwise this is so cool!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I forgot to do that


----------



## Kelloween

I have a feeling you are gonna have a bunch..


----------



## The Auditor

moonwitchkitty said:


> It is right here my friend.. no nija Gerbil vintage but could i tempt you with a Vampire's Kiss?


Can't you always?



moonwitchkitty said:


> Beautifulnightmare would you care to Join auditor and my self in bethene's bushes? i'm hoping the Gerbil will emerge soon with pictures of the growing list.


Yes, come join us! We shall have these bushes snickering properly in no time! (Wait, that doesn't sound right....oh well)


----------



## Halloeve55

bethene said:


> I already have I think 15 signed up already. Only looked at a couple and noticed. That the one thing people are forgetting is their shipping preferences. Do you want to ship to the USA  , any where . Canada, or Canada and USA. Otherwise this is so cool!!


can the 15 have their victims early!??


----------



## The Auditor

moonwitchkitty said:


> I forgot to do that


You only want to ship to Virginia.


----------



## The Auditor

Halloeve55 said:


> can the 15 have their victims early!??


Well said!!!!


VICTIM! VICTIM!! VICTIM!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

of course my dear sweet man


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Victim Victim VICTIM ViCtIm vIcTiM!!!!! time to release the minions.


----------



## Bethany

minions released!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Ha Love it!!!


----------



## Halloeve55

Come little victims,
I'll take thee away,
Into a land of enchantment,
Come little victims, the times come to play,
Here in my garden of magic...


----------



## Halloeve55

minions!! go!!


----------



## dariusobells

-all together now-

Reapers love their little victims,
all the victims on the board!
whether vampire, ghoul, or wight, 
they stay screaming in the night 
Reapers love the little victims of the board!


----------



## Mystikgarden

OMG!! I've been so wrapped up in my new Etsy store I haven't been on. Yay!! I'm in!


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene said:


> I already have I think 15 signed up already. Only looked at a couple and noticed. That the one thing people are forgetting is their shipping preferences. Do you want to ship to the USA , any where . Canada, or Canada and USA. Otherwise this is so cool!!


I think I wrote a preference on mine...guess I'll have to go re-read my message to check, lol.


----------



## nhh

I'm in. I'm in... I'll PM you shortly!!!! Yay!!! Thank you Bethene


----------



## nhh

I sent my list... I sent my list...  So now I just need to see that my mini reaper victim get's their pacakge, and I get VICTIM soon from Bethene... Then I'll be set for a bit... 

lol


----------



## bethene

over 30 signed up so far!!!!! yay! 
Also,, remember the more detailed the list the easier for your victim,, don't feel funny for getting specific,,, it really helps


----------



## Kelloween

bethene said:


> over 30 signed up so far!!!!! yay!
> Also,, remember the more detailed the list the easier for your victim,, don't feel funny for getting specific,,, it really helps


How many were there last year?


----------



## chinclub

Wow, I wake up to a new thread and 6 pages already!!!! I sure miss a lot when I decide to sleep.


----------



## spookyone

ROTTEN SWEETNESS!! You Just Made My Day  IM IN !!!
LET THE FUN BEGAIN HEHEH


----------



## creeperguardian

Soooooo in now to make up a secret reaper poem for my victim


----------



## thanosstar

message sent Bethene ....this is gonn be so fun  i like everything halloween dislike nothing..but if i had to choose something..zombies..so over used


----------



## lisa48317

*I'm in !!!!*


----------



## ajbanz

I'm IN!!!!!!!


----------



## midnightterror

YAY!!!! It's here! It's beginning to feel more like Halloween! Time to start building and creating!


----------



## LadySherry

Let see...... should I sign up or just be part of the attack of Bethene's house. hmmmmmmmmmmm 
Since I throughly loved last year I guess. I'M IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kab

I'm definitely in!! I had a blast last year! Thanks for organizing this!! PM'ing you now.


----------



## JamesButabi

Oh my first secret reaper!  Count me in!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

*viiiiccccctttttiiiiiimmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Junit

Sign me up!!!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Bethene...I think I sent you a message, but when I click on the 'sent messages' under my profile, I don't see it there. Can you confirm that you received one for me?
Thanks.

Should I have sent it to 'private message' or 'send email'? 

I am a first time, apologies if I did it wrong.....I sent it to the 'private message' but when I click on 'sent' under my profile, nothing is there....


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Come all ye new blood, I mean sign ups and join us for drinking, snickering, and plotting in the bushes of bethene's house!


----------



## MissMandy

Hey y'all, don't forget to add to your likes/dislikes if you'd like to receive something local from your reaper


----------



## MissWendy13

What a fantastic start to the day, i'm all giddy!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*SWOOSH! Spooki swoops and and lands! Jumps off her broom glitter flying everywhere. "So what does a girl have to do to get a drink around here?" 
*


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Spookilicious mama said:


> *SWOOSH! Spooki swoops and and lands! Jumps off her broom glitter flying everywhere. "So what does a girl have to do to get a drink around here?"
> *


Climb into the bushes with the rest if us! Lol


----------



## Bethany

BR1MSTON3 said:


> *viiiiccccctttttiiiiiimmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!*


YES my reaper?


----------



## azazel

*you know i am in 
Lets start out with the dislikes since that is the most important I think

Dislikes 
Clowns ,gory ,glittery, cute ,blow molds an blow ups 

Likes 
Grave yards ,skeletons ,witches ,spiders ,ghost, owls,ravens an ghouls*


----------



## dariusobells

beautifulnightmare said:


> Climb into the bushes with the rest if us! Lol


Gonna have to find a bigger shrub here soon or hedge our bets on falling out.


----------



## Bethany

The Bar is OPEN








Your Bartenders


----------



## azazel

azazel passes Spookilicious mama an drink an tells her to come on in the bushes an hide with the rest of us


----------



## azazel

victim victim


----------



## Jules17

I'm in....wanted to get in on the fun last year but we were in the process of moving and I never found the time. I'm definitely excited about it!!


----------



## azazel

well welcome to the party jules17 i am in the proses of moving now an still getting in on this one


----------



## azazel

poor bethene her in box is going to explode


----------



## Halloeve55

Do first time reaper/victim's get a free drink??


----------



## hostesswiththemostess

Wooohooo! I'm in! Last year was great! Looking forward to this year!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I'm busily making an album of ideas for my future reaper to sift though during stalking, since I don't have a Pinterest account yet. Also getting ideas for my future victim in the process. I am trying to find pics online of all and any things I find interesting...I've been looking at so many Halloween pictures, pages and sites, compiling pics, that my brain might just explode from the overload of Halloween goodness!!! I truly hope my future Reaper looks at this album!! 
((I've been working so hard at this, I sure could use one of those drinks y'all are serving right about now!))


----------



## LadySherry

OHhhhh I am so ready to start stalking. I may have to stalk everyone's profile just to get it out of my system. Still 30 days before we get our victims. I HATE WAITING!!!


----------



## Halloeve55

Witchykittynce you join pinterest you'll never stop pinning!you get hooked! Did I just read '30 days till we get victims?!!'ill go nuts for sure..where's my straight jacket?


----------



## SCVShan

Awesome! Sounds like so much fun!


----------



## The Auditor

Halloeve55 said:


> Do first time reaper/victim's get a free drink??


Nope, you pay for the first round....

he says, drifting lazily in a recliner in the pool, mojito in hand...


----------



## The Auditor

Mystikgarden said:


> OMG!! I've been so wrapped up in my new Etsy store I haven't been on. Yay!! I'm in!


Now, you can't just say you're working on an Etsy store and _not_ provide a link to it. That's just bad form. What if I want to buy something from you for my victim?


----------



## The Auditor

Oh wait...you did...in your siggy....heh heh...nevermind


----------



## wednesdayaddams

what are you three doing in bethene's bushes? i'm gonna have to keep an eye on you guys. weirdos! lol ha ha haa ha just kidding. 

but seriously. i am going to keep an eye on you 3! 




moonwitchkitty said:


> Beautifulnightmare would you care to Join auditor and my self in bethene's bushes? i'm hoping the Gerbil will emerge soon with pictures of the growing list.


----------



## Kelloween

The Auditor said:


> Nope, you pay for the first round....
> 
> he says, drifting lazily in a recliner in the pool, mojito in hand...


Be nice Auditor..


----------



## Halloeve55

:walks over with head down while pulling out money for a glass of spooky & tip for the minions of course:


----------



## The Auditor

Kelloween said:


> Be nice Auditor..


Oh OK....I'll try...(how do you do that again?)


----------



## The Auditor

Halloeve55 said:


> :walks over with head down while pulling out money for a glass of spooky & tip for the minions of course:


Aw man, now I feel bad...and not in the good way....here let me pour you one, on the monkeys


----------



## MissMandy

Ok, I took a nap and I have no class tomorrow, so there better be some shenanigans going on in here tonight lol. Ahhhh it's much cooler under these here bushes  Wednesday, sitting in the shrubbery is us behaving. Should have seen last year


----------



## Halloeve55

The Auditor said:


> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :walks over with head down while pulling out money for a glass of spooky & tip for the minions of course:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw man, now I feel bad...and not in the good way....here let me pour you one, on the monkeys
Click to expand...

 then I'll consider it a buy one get one free


----------



## Kelloween

The Auditor said:


> Oh OK....I'll try...(how do you do that again?)


I don't know....pretend, like I do...


----------



## LadySherry

Wednesday, sitting in the shrubbery is us behaving. Should have seen last year [/COLOR][/QUOTE]

It's still early......
The semi's are on stand by and btw have we heard from ninja gerbil lately. I am worried. I think I better go to the store and buy supplies in case I have to create a diversion with cookies or a goody basket for Bethene so N.G. can escape.


----------



## bethene

we are off to a wonderful start!!! 49 signed up so far!!!!!!!!


----------



## Halloeve55

bethene said:


> we are off to a wonderful start!!! 49 signed up so far!!!!!!!!


 woohoo! Thanks for hosting this bethene!


----------



## MissMandy

Whew, it's a hot and humid one today reapers! Me thinks we need to cool off in the pool


----------



## Teresa M

Yipppeeeee, yay, yahoo!!! I was telling people at work yesterday that I couldn't wait to get home today so that I could sign up for Secret Reaper! Little did I know, I didn't have to wait. That's ok, though, I am signing up now!!! Woo-hoo!


----------



## UnOrthodOx

I'm going to have to bow out this year, but will instead return to my post as a rescue reaper and offer to send up to 3 rescue reapings should they be needed.


----------



## dariusobells

Say Auditor, I know about the good stuff you keep hidden... gerbils aside can I get a Talisker, one cube of ice? I have a small woodland creature to torture....


----------



## dariusobells

UnOrthodOx said:


> I'm going to have to bow out this year, but will instead return to my post as a rescue reaper and offer to send up to 3 rescue reapings should they be needed.


Good to see you auld man! Auditor give him a soul splitter on me.


----------



## bethene

wow,, UnOthodOx,,, you rock,, hope we don't need it,, but it is very appreciated!


----------



## The Auditor

Darius...how'd you find out about the stash?

he says while sliding Darius and UnOrthodOx their drinks....


----------



## The Auditor

LadySherry said:


> Wednesday, sitting in the shrubbery is us behaving. Should have seen last year


Sitting?



LadySherry said:


> The semi's are on stand by and btw have we heard from ninja gerbil lately. I am worried. I think I better go to the store and buy supplies in case I have to create a diversion with cookies or a goody basket for Bethene so N.G. can escape.


Sweet of you to worry. Don't, though, Ninja Gerbil checks in regularly...he's secure, no worries there. Working on "turning" one of the cats....


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> Sitting?


Lady Sherry was quoting my comment. What else is going on in the bushes, hmm?


----------



## Saki.Girl

very excited for this now lets hope the next 4 weeks go fast so its victim time whoot


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> Lady Sherry was quoting my comment. What else is going on in the bushes, hmm?


Ohhhhhhhhh....nothinngggggggggg......


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh....nothinngggggggggg......


I'm sure I do not know what you're talking about..........*hides tequila bottle behind back*


----------



## moonwitchkitty

wonderful day at work, day dreaming of the fun i get to do for my new victim


----------



## sookie

Sending a PM now!


----------



## kallie

Y'all! I asked just yesterday if today was sign-up and then I forgot until my sister, Mystikgarden, reminded me. Bethene!! Sign me up hehe


----------



## guttercat33

im in sooooooooo love doin this its better than christmas


----------



## moonwitchkitty

bethene How many do we have signed up so far?


----------



## Halloeve55

Any room behind those bushes for a newbie? Tonight I'm laying down my sleeping bag early and chanting "victim,victim,victim.." in my sleep..time to wind down with thoughts of creating my first reaper box of evil goodies! Headed for the bushes with my sleeping bag over my shoulders and an evil cackle escaping my lungs.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Of course my new friend you can sit with us always room  we are gearing up for the weekend. me thinks some fluffy boas are going to be brought out, along with some yummy pumpkin micro brew..


----------



## MissMandy

I'm about to string up some pumpkin lights or something. Gotta make these bushes a bit more comfy!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

loving the atmosphere nice soft air mattress friends gathered all around me. pumpkins. booze, boas, what more could a witch ask for.. oh yeah 


VICTIM PLEASE!!!


----------



## Silver Lady

I am in! Now where is my victim?


----------



## beautifulnightmare

moonwitchkitty said:


> loving the atmosphere nice soft air mattress friends gathered all around me. pumpkins. booze, boas, what more could a witch ask for.. oh yeah
> 
> 
> VICTIM PLEASE!!!


Better keep the ninja gerbil and cat your "turning" away from that air mattress! Just saying


----------



## moonwitchkitty

its ok Maggie doesn't have any claws could be why she is so plump.. 
but i think Auditor beginning to get rambunctious. i am beginning to hear show tunes


----------



## bethene

Kallie made # 53!!!!!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Grim REaper Grim reaper REap me a Vic
Find me that find Catch me a catch ♫♪
oh dear victim 
who ever you are i am so going to have fun with you. stalking, sending strange things to your house. (peeking through your windows )
what what ...


----------



## The Auditor

Plenty of room in the bushes, come hither and snicker with us. 

Come to think of it, looks like there's more bushes than house this year...



moonwitchkitty said:


> but i think Auditor beginning to get rambunctious. i am beginning to hear show tunes


Nighttime sharpens
heightens each sensation
Darkness stirs and
wakes imagination
suddenly your senses
abandon their defenses.....


----------



## lilangel_66071

I am so in..... Sign me up


----------



## NOWHINING

I AM IN! NOW.... WHERE ARE THOSE DRINKS?? I could use a coke and rum and a VICTIM!


----------



## Kelloween

why you yelling?? lol..hows work going?


----------



## im the goddess

Helpless to resist the notes I write
For I compose the music of the night


Pass the bottle



The Auditor said:


> Plenty of room in the bushes, come hither and snicker with us.
> 
> Come to think of it, looks like there's more bushes than house this year...
> 
> 
> 
> Nighttime sharpens
> heightens each sensation
> Darkness stirs and
> wakes imagination
> suddenly your senses
> abandon their defenses.....


----------



## im the goddess

I'm in...PM'd Bethene this morning. Will post likes later.


----------



## Kelloween

I want to be number 100 to get in...let me know Bethene..lol, like you wont have enough to do...


----------



## lizzyborden

I'm in! It was so much fun last year


----------



## Kelloween

the rate we are going 100 wont be far away!


----------



## NOWHINING

its a Deaf thing. hahahha. I am off today. Doing pretty good.



Kelloween said:


> why you yelling?? lol..hows work going?


----------



## Kerimonster

So excited to participate again!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

moonwitchkitty said:


> I say Nay to you Sir  NAY who will drink in the bushes with me?


I am actually one of the drinking bushes so it is all good!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

BR1MSTON3 said:


> moonwitchkitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say Nay to you Sir  NAY who will drink in the bushes with me?
> 
> 
> 
> I am actually one of the drinking bushes so it is all good!
Click to expand...

I wondered why one of the bushes kept snickering! Thought it was the alcohol!
victim... victim... victim..........


----------



## Halloeve55

I want a boa that's black with random purple feathers!yes,yes,black it is.that rum & coke sound nice.even if it's 7:49am here


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Dr. Phibes: [to Vesalius) Nine killed her; nine shall die! Eight have died, soon to be nine! Nine eternities in doom! The organ plays till midnight! The large house in Maldene Square. Come alone!


----------



## Bethany

Anyone up for a Cherry Rum & Coke, or 7UP? 
Have the Bacardi Torched Cherry Rum. YUM


----------



## bethene

We are now up to 58!!! a good sign up for only having it posted for a day and a half! Posted it to FB, so hopefully more will pop in and join!


----------



## nhh

OMG This one is going to be huge and AWESOME!!!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Being my first year, a couple questions....when could we expect a confirmation email for receipt of our participation message, and, when do we receive our VICTIMS?


----------



## Saki.Girl

just ordered some teaser gifts for my future victim whoot


----------



## Bethany

Dr. Phibes said:


> Being my first year, a couple questions....when could we expect a confirmation email for receipt of our participation message, and, when do we receive our VICTIMS?


Sign up will run for a month, I don't think Bethene can email everyone back who signs up. If you PM'd your info. consider signed up. Also make sure you list your Likes & Dislikes in the Official THread.  http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/127605-likes-dislikes-thread-2013-secret-reaper.html


----------



## BR1MSTON3




----------



## Bethany

Victim Victim Victim


----------



## MissMandy

Dr. Phibes said:


> Being my first year, a couple questions....when could we expect a confirmation email for receipt of our participation message, and, when do we receive our VICTIMS?


Yes, as Bethany said, it would be far too many emails for bethene to send out, in addition to emailing everyone their victims. Sign ups will go until August 17th, then bethene will start handing out victims


----------



## Dr. Phibes

MissMandy said:


> Yes, as Bethany said, it would be far too many emails for bethene to send out, in addition to emailing everyone their victims. Sign ups will go until August 17th, then bethene will start handing out victims


Cool. Thanks. I was just curious because I sent her the PM with my info, and I went to see later on what info I sent her, so i clicked on sent messages and nothing was listed there.....so wondered if she had indeed received my 'i am in need of a victim' PM


----------



## Halloeve55

Bethany said:


> Anyone up for a Cherry Rum & Coke, or 7UP?
> Have the Bacardi Torched Cherry Rum. YUM


cherry rum & coke!? Now that sounds nice!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Dr. Phibes said:


> Cool. Thanks. I was just curious because I sent her the PM with my info, and I went to see later on what info I sent her, so i clicked on sent messages and nothing was listed there.....so wondered if she had indeed received my 'i am in need of a victim' PM


I believe you have to adjust your settings so that you can see your sent private messages. That does not seem to be the default.


----------



## bethene

Alot of people have said that it doesn't show up, I am sure a quick adjustment will help! 
Only one more sign up during the day today,, so we are at 59.. wonder if we will get as many as last year??!!!


----------



## Kelloween

bethene said:


> Alot of people have said that it doesn't show up, I am sure a quick adjustment will help!
> Only one more sign up during the day today,, so we are at 59.. wonder if we will get as many as last year??!!!


How many were there last year? You know I'm getting in..I was just waiting until my mini reaper thing got here...


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Paint It Black said:


> I believe you have to adjust your settings so that you can see your sent private messages. That does not seem to be the default.


Thanks so much for that information! Never would of known!


----------



## Pumpkin5

I'm in! This sounds like FUN!


----------



## MissMandy

I'm in need of a drink tonight for sure


----------



## Bethany

MissMandy said:


> I'm in need of a drink tonight for sure











For Your Enjoyment


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

I'm in! Three cheers for Bethene the Secret Reaper Queen.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I'll take two
been a long day at work and i am beat... whew.. got my seat and the megaphone.. heheemmm VICTIM [SIZE=5[COLOR="#FF8C00"]]VICTIM[/COLOR][/SIZE] VICTIM!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

any one for a cupcake ???


----------



## Halloeve55

turning my back holding a minion cupcake as i say "i couldn't eat one of these!these are too cute!"..look back over my shoulder with a half eaten minion hanging out my mouth!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

oh no you ate a Minion!!!!


----------



## Bethany

OH I Made some too!


----------



## Halloeve55

i can't let them go to a waste and rot! no,no,just wouldn't do!


----------



## Halloeve55

Bethany..I get to have a cupcake minion and a souvenir tiara!!??


----------



## Bethany

I actually made those for myself for my Birthday in 2011


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

I pm'd you. Ready for a victim!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I'm so glad it's nice and shady under the bushes! After my family's little beach trip I'm sunburnt! Ready for a nice cold drink and shade! Pass me a mudslide please!

VIC-TIM! VIC-TIM!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

It's kind of hot and muggy tonight, think some Lemon Shandies will help with that!


----------



## The Auditor

Took The Deduction to McDonald's tonight...Beloved hates the place, so it's a Daddy and Daughter thing...and what to my wondering eyes should appear as the toy in the Happy Meal?

A minion.

Thought of all of you. I do believe I'll have to snag another Happy Meal, and tuck the toy in my victim's box.

Whenever I GET a VICTIM that is......ssiiiigggghhhhhhhhhhh..........


----------



## The Auditor

BR1MSTON3 said:


> It's kind of hot and muggy tonight, think some Lemon Shandies will help with that!


'tis indeed hot and sticky. Ah HATE it when it's hot and sticky....Lawd I miss Tara.....


----------



## Halloeve55

Thats why you bring the handheld fan-misters with you behind the bushes!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

supposed to be over 100' tomorrow. good thing I'm going to have some yummies with my buddies here 
congrats Auditor on your minion


----------



## Halloeve55

it was 95 here today but i spent my day at a waterpark...just saying... but tomorrow..99..and no waterpark..fan-mister please and a rum&coke!


----------



## The Auditor

Hmm. Does a cherry rum and coke taste good with a twist of lime? Not sure. Guess I need 2 to decide.


----------



## Halloeve55

that would probably taste like the code red 7up.i think thats what it was.hmm


----------



## bethene

62 and counting!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3470595.700028.308342715594&type=1&permPage=1

how about one or two of these?


----------



## bethene

or one of these,,,yummmmm

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...8753470595.700028.308342715594&type=1&theater


----------



## Halloeve55

bummer..this firefly doesnt have a FB..lol.i'll assume its good..hehe


----------



## NOWHINING

I will drink to that!



Bethany said:


> Anyone up for a Cherry Rum & Coke, or 7UP?
> Have the Bacardi Torched Cherry Rum. YUM


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

I picked a good time to roll back into Halloween Forum!  Mom & I are in again this year! Let the reaper plotting begin!


----------



## Ghouliet

Lil Ghouliette said she would sign us up for secret reaper. I am so glad we did not miss it. It has been ages since I have been out here on Halloween Forum. We haven't done much prop making this year with Lil Ghouliette getting married, I was side tracked a bit.


----------



## The Auditor

Ghouliet and Daughter...yes, it has been awhile! You've been missed.


----------



## NOWHINING

welcome back!


----------



## blacksc

Thanks for putting this on again. Here's my wish list! Happy reaping everyone!




Likes - zombies, gore, blood, skeleton, skull, bones etc. indoor or outdoor, party items, home made crafts are best, spell books, home decor, anything halloween related is perfect! 

Dislikes - nothing!


----------



## Otaku

Hey, count me in!

I have a passion for skulls...hint, hint...


----------



## moonwitchkitty

thank you bethene i will be needing one of those after work today having a feeling that today is going to be one of those days


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Otaku said:


> Hey, count me in!
> 
> I have a passion for skulls...hint, hint...


*"Skulls"*

the corpses all hang headless and limp 
bodies with no surprises 
and the blood drains down like devil's rain 
we'll bathe tonight 

_i want your skulls 
i need your skulls 
i want your skulls 
i need your skulls _

demon i am and face i peel 
to see your skin turned inside out, 
'cause gotta have you on my wall 
gotta have you on my wall, 'cause 

_i want your skulls 
i need your skulls 
i want your skulls 
i need your skulls _

go collect the heads of little girls and 
put 'em on my wall 
hack the heads off little girls and 
put 'em on my wall 

_oh oh i want your skulls 
i need your skulls 
i want your skulls 
i need your skulls 
i want your skulls 
i need your skulls 
i want your skulls 
i need your skulls whoa _

-The Misfits


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Victim, you will be so spoiled! Spoiled rotten! Me thinks I will start researching and then making you a teaser or two!


----------



## bethene

We are up to 66 now!  must be more people want to try some of our fabulous drinks!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Hilda

I'm in! I just need to type up a likes/dislikes and pm you officially.  Can I have a drink in the meantime?


----------



## obcessedwithit

just pmed likes and dislikes, been working on victim surprise...................will see what you like when I know who you are...bawaha......


----------



## Teresa M

Bethany said:


> View attachment 159505
> 
> OH I Made some too!


OMG! They are so cute! I love minions; they are so delicous, err, ummm... He-hee!


----------



## bethene

now 70!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Halloeve55

bethene said:


> now 70!!!!!!!!!!!!


woohoo!!


----------



## Junit

Almost time to start chanting "Vic-Tim! Vic-Tim!"


----------



## bethene

the numbers are slowly creeping up, 72! keep it up folks!!! Instead of victims at this point, we need to chant
"reapers reapers.. we need more reapers!!!!!!"


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Reapers! Reapers! Reapers!


----------



## WitchyKitty

72 in almost 3 days time...if we keep up even half of this momentum all sign up long we'll have a whole heck of a lot of reapers, lol. I can't wait to get a victim!! Mid August feels like forever away. On a side note, I had two dreams last night: In the first dream, I got my Reaper gift in the mail...it was a tiny box. I opened it and it was a $20 Wal-mart gift card, lol. My dream reaper was sooo creative with their gift, eh? The second dream was all about me and a pet gerbil. It felt like it was a very long dream...about a gerbil.  If I dream about cocktails, flying moneys, feather boas or bushes tonight, I really should step away from the SR threads for a bit, hahaha!


----------



## The Auditor

It's Friday night, why so quiet in here?????

-starts dancing on the table-


----------



## Bethany

I should be asleep.  Have to get up early tomorrow to go to FL Haunters Event. I'm really excited to be meeting fellow Halloween Lovers from here & FLHaunters!!


----------



## Kelloween

Well, Ive been known to talk way to much..I could probably talk enough for everyone!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I'm singing me some karaoke and drinking a coke n rum while watching it lightning n storm.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Going to sing the next one to my victim 

"One way or another, I'm gonna getcha getcha getcha!"


----------



## bethene

No sign ups over night,, ,,  
beautifulnightmare, we had a storm in the after noon, people the next town over got alot of wind damage. We got maybe 15 minutes of rain,, the weather guys kept saying we were getting more but it went north, and south of me,, I know alot of folks have had alot of rain,, but we need some,, the grass is the wrong color, keeping the gardens watered. but waited on the grass,, now they say Monday or Tuesday, sameo sameo! they keep talking and nothing happens!


----------



## creeperguardian

VICTIMMMMMMMMMMMM VICTIMMM IM COMING FOR YOUUUU hehe >:3


----------



## dawnski

This is my first Reaper. Very excited to join up!

Looking for anything with a gothic feel to it. I'm doing an old Universal monster themed Halloween party
Likes: Laboratory, Frankenstein, Dracula, Invisible Man, Gothic style decor items that could be put on a shelf or table
Dislikes: Anything cute


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Good morning my future Victims, been busy making goodies.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethene, or anyone who may remember, how many total sign-ups were there last year for Secret Reaper? Just curious.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

All potential victims, do a reaper a favor and make sure you have annotated likes/dislikes here; http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/127605-likes-dislikes-thread-2013-secret-reaper.html


----------



## bethene

370 something,, want to say 377, but not sure any more,~ beat the year before by 160 something! Every this grows, I think people are seeing just how much fun we all have!!!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene said:


> 370 something,, want to say 377, but not sure any more,~ beat the year before by 160 something! Every this grows, I think people are seeing just how much fun we all have!!!!!!!


Wow. That's a lot of Reapers/Victims! That's why I signed up this year...I saw all the cool stuff and fun for the last ones and the mini ones and was just itching to join this year.


----------



## bethene

got a couple sign ups this morning,,,, 74 now!!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

the more the merrier, I think it makes it more exciting when we have a lot of people.


----------



## hauntfordad

I am having trouble sending a pm to bethene...I hit submit message but then it doesn't show in my sent box....anyone else having issues??


----------



## Dr. Phibes

hauntfordad said:


> I am having trouble sending a pm to bethene...I hit submit message but then it doesn't show in my sent box....anyone else having issues??


I did have that issue but was enlightened. In your settings you need to click a button.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

hauntfordad said:


> I am having trouble sending a pm to bethene...I hit submit message but then it doesn't show in my sent box....anyone else having issues??


You're fine, when you send a PM, you have to set it to see sent beforehand. The default doesn't let you see it sent. Figured that out on my first secret reap a few years back for the very same reason! 


Note: Sorry good Dr, I did not see your response ^^^^


----------



## bethene

PM'd you to let you know I received it, hauntfordad,, some how my settings show sent items but I have no idea how I did it,,, but alls good so ,, will leave well enough alone,,, you are not alone in this , last year I think over 20 people messaged me to see if I got their pm;s so no big deal,, I am pretty easy going, and go with the flow,, ( except I have been told I have a bad temper,,, Moi??? no,,, not Moi!!! LOL!!, must just be them,,,!! LOL!)

any whoooo.... hauntfordad,, you are number 75 in our merry band of reapers!!!! 

Saturday night,,,,,,, what;s on tap????


----------



## Halloeve55

i have nightwatch of the little one..any nice non-alcoholic yummiess??


----------



## moonwitchkitty

bethene said:


> PM'd you to let you know I received it, hauntfordad,, some how my settings show sent items but I have no idea how I did it,,, but alls good so ,, will leave well enough alone,,, you are not alone in this , last year I think over 20 people messaged me to see if I got their pm;s so no big deal,, I am pretty easy going, and go with the flow,, ( except I have been told I have a bad temper,,, Moi??? no,,, not Moi!!! LOL!!, must just be them,,,!! LOL!)
> 
> any whoooo.... hauntfordad,, you are number 75 in our merry band of reapers!!!!
> 
> Saturday night,,,,,,, what;s on tap????


I have blueberry martini Shaken not stirred


----------



## Dr. Phibes

BR1MSTON3 said:


> You're fine, when you send a PM, you have to set it to see sent beforehand. The default doesn't let you see it sent. Figured that out on my first secret reap a few years back for the very same reason!
> 
> 
> Note: Sorry good Dr, I did not see your response ^^^^


Come back, come back my locust minions. This member has apologized! (No need to! )


----------



## mikieofthedead

oo! oo! yes I wanna try it this year!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Hi, Bethene. Just checking to see if you got my pm.


----------



## sumrtym

Still need to work up my likes / dislikes and make my official pm to bethene. I always stress about getting it right, trying not to leave stuff out, be descriptive and at the same time not come off as impossible to please.

I think I usually fail miserably and sound like the pickiest person on earth. I apologize in advance to my unlucky reaper, and promise, I'm not as hard to please as my list makes out!


----------



## Ghouliet

moonwitchkitty said:


> Good morning my future Victims, been busy making goodies.


I have not even started yet which is unusual for me. However Lil Ghouliette showed me some really nifty stuff tonight.


----------



## Queen Of Spades

Count me in! Mwhaha so excited!!


----------



## MissMandy

I don't pop in for a couple of days and there are loads of pages to read though!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

can we make it till the 17th to get our victims.??? i have a feeling there will be many tears until that date.


----------



## Halloeve55

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 159802
> 
> 
> can we make it till the 17th to get our victims.??? i have a feeling there will be many tears until that date.


tears! I'm on the verge of a melt down waiting for my victims dislike &like list!and of course the actual victim him/herself!


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB

muahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaahhhh cough cough mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Muahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahhahahaha


----------



## The Auditor

Only 3 new pages in 2 days??? Are we...>gasp<...losing steam????


----------



## The Auditor

Was in one of the Michael's in Richmond yesterday, they have some Halloween stuff out. Including this great little witch doll (for lack of a better word), built on a skelly base, priced in Reaper Range, that would be the perfect thing for someone into witches...

*HINT*...*HINT*...


----------



## im the goddess

Do share, bwhahaha



Ghouliet said:


> I have not even started yet which is unusual for me. However Lil Ghouliette showed me some really nifty stuff tonight.


----------



## im the goddess

The Auditor said:


> Was in one of the Michael's in Richmond yesterday, they have some Halloween stuff out. Including this great little witch doll (for lack of a better word), built on a skelly base, priced in Reaper Range, that would be the perfect thing for someone into witches...
> 
> *HINT*...*HINT*...


Did you snap a photo so your future reaper can find the right thing? hint hint LOL.

Oh, and my brother lived in Richmond for years. Owned and tended bar at Bamboo Cafe. I'm originally from Chesapeake, but I don't live in VA anymore. Now you can see me circling high above Mount Olympus as we goddesses tend to do. Took my location off for Secret Reaper


----------



## im the goddess

I should be cleaning house, but this is so much more fun!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

The Auditor said:


> Only 3 new pages in 2 days??? Are we...>gasp<...losing steam????


Why no dear man we are only gearing up 

been super busy with my projects. hope my victim has the same taste as I do . could be interesting.


----------



## im the goddess

I do, I do! Can't wait to see what you are making me!


moonwitchkitty said:


> Why no dear man we are only gearing up
> 
> been super busy with my projects. hope my victim has the same taste as I do . could be interesting.


----------



## bethene

LOL,,, Auditor,, maybe the heat slowed every one down a bit!!!! Had some good drinks last night though.......

Don't get to carried away every one,, you have no idea what your victim will like,, so far no one with gorey tastes, but I usually get one or two!!!! I DO LOVE how excited every one is though!!!!!!!!!!

we are at 78!!!


----------



## mikieofthedead

Heya, are we supposed to choose who our victim is or is it going to be assigned?


----------



## im the goddess

Bethene will assign them to you through a PM when the time comes.



mikieofthedead said:


> Heya, are we supposed to choose who our victim is or is it going to be assigned?


----------



## mikieofthedead

oh awesome! thanks


----------



## WitchyKitty

So nervous...hoping my future victim will love the things I buy/make/find for them!! I'll be anxious until after this is all over, lol. Waiting, waiting, waiting for sign-ups to be over, so I can start collecting gifts for my future victim, victim, victim!


----------



## Kelloween

Almost to my number....


----------



## MissMandy

I'm reserving my energy. We have a long wait still


----------



## moonwitchkitty

ahhh so nice to relax, Auditor you keeping my spot warm? i got my boa on and ready to party


----------



## The Auditor

im the goddess said:


> Did you snap a photo so your future reaper can find the right thing? hint hint LOL.


Now, where's the fun in that? So much more pleasurable to drop hints, then let the reaper enjoy the sweet torture of figuring out if what she's picked is the right one!



im the goddess said:


> Oh, and my brother lived in Richmond for years. Owned and tended bar at Bamboo Cafe. I'm originally from Chesapeake, but I don't live in VA anymore. Now you can see me circling high above Mount Olympus as we goddesses tend to do. Took my location off for Secret Reaper


How very cool. I don't live in Richmond, truly, just work there. I see you up there, riding the currents around the Mount, just watch out for those lightning bolts.


----------



## The Auditor

moonwitchkitty said:


> ahhh so nice to relax, Auditor you keeping my spot warm? i got my boa on and ready to party


Always....


----------



## The Auditor

Tell me that the night is long

Tell me that the moon is gleaming​
Fill my glass, I'll sing a song

And we'll keep the music streaming​
Until all the songs are sung!​


----------



## moonwitchkitty

bethene said:


> LOL,,, Auditor,, maybe the heat slowed every one down a bit!!!! Had some good drinks last night though.......
> 
> Don't get to carried away every one,, you have no idea what your victim will like,, so far no one with gorey tastes, but I usually get one or two!!!! I DO LOVE how excited every one is though!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> we are at 78!!!


I always get carried away 
I usually make double because if i don't i will wish i did , at the moment going over board with the miniatures.


----------



## bethene

well, I could use a double right now,,


----------



## moonwitchkitty

What flavor would you like?? Might I entrest you in a long island Ice Tea?


----------



## Bethany

You can interest me in 2 long islands!! Thank you!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I would have said Taquila sunrise but i have to work in the morning  .. Long islands Comming up


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I am taking it easy on the alcohol tonight, but I did make a big pan of brownies!


----------



## hallorenescene

i'm in, of course. here we go with another year of fun and frolick.


----------



## ScaredyKat

I may have to join in. This is an awesome idea.


----------



## katshead42

ScaredyKat said:


> I may have to join in. This is an awesome idea.


Secret reaper is soo much fun! If you don't do Secret Reaper you should for sure participate in the card exchange.


----------



## ScaredyKat

What is the card exchange? I just joined today. Forgive my new-ness. 


katshead42 said:


> Secret reaper is soo much fun! If you don't do Secret Reaper you should for sure participate in the card exchange.


----------



## Katster

I'm with ScaredyKat I haven't heard of the card exchange either?


----------



## Katster

Ha!... 3 Kat's back to back... funny! And all up after midnight!


----------



## Katster

beautifulnightmare said:


> I am taking it easy on the alcohol tonight, but I did make a big pan of brownies!


Hey Beautifulnightmare are those special brownies and how is my favorite werepup doing? I haven't signed up yet. Kinda worried as am planning a move and kinda feel like Bethany, I have packed and unpacked my crafting boxes at least 10 times and worried I wont be able to get a project in before the deadline. I promised myself no more stuff but I just can't seem to help myself. Sign up and go for it or stop my stupid self and no worries!


----------



## Kelloween

Katster said:


> I'm with ScaredyKat I haven't heard of the card exchange either?


I forget who ran it or started it last year....the people that joined sent Halloween cards to everyone else who joined..I think they made them


----------



## Katster

Kelloween said:


> I forget who ran it or started it last year....the people that joined sent Halloween cards to everyone else who joined..I think they made them


Now I could handle that but there goes the craft box again and Kelloween I have seen your stuff and the card would probably be a 4' by 8' sign of amazing art and I know I would want to top that LOL!


----------



## Kelloween

LOL, I would send them all to the wrong people..scatter brain here!


----------



## Katster

You may be a scatterbrain Kelloween but your art is amazing and it really is a true honor to view your stuff when you put it up. I always try to keep an eye out for your stuff as you seem to be able to do it just on random even when you mess it up in your eyes it comes out pretty amazing from our eyes. So from one artist to another never loose touch of your gift as if you do your life will never be the same. 
Ha wait till you get to be over 50 by several years now that is scatterbrained!


----------



## Kelloween

Can I go back to 50?? lol..I am 51  and thanks so much for the compliment on my art..I was always the one in the family who thought I missed out on the art talent..when I started doing Halloween things I enjoyed it so much, I thought well maybe if I keep practicing I'll get better..I have to give my son some credit..he helps me and advises me if it looks to bad, he is an amazing artist..He does things like this one..he doesn't like me posting his art..he was featured in "Imagine FX" magazine a few years back..


----------



## bethene

oh yeah, Katster, I hear ya on the over 50 thing,, 
Kelloween,, I wish I could go back to 55,, way too close to 60 for my liking .

Beautiful art work!

for those that asked , basically we that a thread the those who want to be a part of the card exchange can post, and others who want to join in too pm them with their addys, and you can make or buy a card, does not matter, and then send them to who you signed up with. Hope that makes sense, very tired, can't sleep, and need to be up in a hour and 45 minutes for work,, sigh,,,,, 

We are now up to 80 for reaper so far!


----------



## Kelloween

Dang, what thread am I posting in? lol


----------



## Katster

OK Kelloween now I get where your vintage comes from I am 56 now and my eye always goes to the vintage. Your son has a true talent as well as my youngest who is 31 now but won't use it. I wish I could nudge him but will never push. Is he airbrushing at all? He (my son) thinks I am as nuts as nuts get but same as your lad always gives me good advice on things I create.


----------



## Katster

Bethene you seem to be the whiz at this stuff I can't imagine trying to hold a card exchange or even this reaper but it truly is fun. I know because of Saki's mini reaper I can't miss this but it does take commitment and won't join till positive. 
The funny part of being in this age bracket is one gets to say several times a day "the joy of being old is you forget stuff" and people understand and just smile and you get to smile back and forget who just said that!


----------



## Kelloween

HE mostly sells digital art for gamers...but he paints in oils, water , acrylic, everything. Yeh, I love vintage..anything old gets my attention!


----------



## bethene

Katster,, hope you can join in!!!!

Wow Kelloween,,, I must really get your attention then!!! LOL!


----------



## hallorenescene

kelloween, that is amazing artwork. pat your son on the back. I think he gets his talent from his mom. even if she is shy in admitting it


----------



## im the goddess

ScadeyKat: check out the threads, Mini Secret Reaper and Mini Secret Reaper 2. It will be the best way for you to see what secret reaper is all about. I joined in the the mini reaper for my first time, and now I ready to go on to the BIG REAPING!!!!


----------



## booswife02

So excited about the Secret Reaper! This is my first year! I almost cried I was so happy when I figured out what the secret reaper was! haha....


----------



## Ghouliet

beautifulnightmare said:


> I am taking it easy on the alcohol tonight, but I did make a big pan of brownies!



Oh, brownies and milk do sound wickedly wonderful! I may have to get busy today. lol


----------



## spookyone

hahhaha actually when are you NOT yelling snicker..... yea her working would be better if I wasn't there pestering her hehehe



NOWHINING said:


> its a Deaf thing. hahahha. I am off today. Doing pretty good.


----------



## nhh

So went to Goodwill yesterday... Saw so many cool things I could alter... Some things I could make for my victim... But.. I didn't get them because I don't know what my victim likes yet because I HAVE NO VICTIM YET!!!! 

This is going to be a long couple of weeks waiting to see who I get to reap!


----------



## doto

I was thinking of taking a bartending class......would anyone mind if I list this thread as a reference for my application?


----------



## nhh

doto said:


> I was thinking of taking a bartending class......would anyone mind if I list this thread as a reference for my application?


It makes sense that you do.


----------



## pumpkinking30

I just signed up. Can't wait, this is going to be fun.


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29

Just sent my pm!


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB

I wanna play


----------



## bethene

came home from work to find several more signed up,, we are at 84 now!!!!!!


----------



## ScaredyKat

Okay. Count me in for sure.


----------



## Kelloween

ScaredyKat said:


> Okay. Count me in for sure.


HhahA Scardycat...you are ALREADY addicted!!


----------



## dariusobells

doto said:


> I was thinking of taking a bartending class......would anyone mind if I list this thread as a reference for my application?


Only if you can tell me what goes in a Soul Splitter, a Skull Crusher, a Pumpkin Smasher, and a Zombie Antidote. 

seriously I have no Idea what Auditor has been feeding me!


----------



## ScaredyKat

I know.  Someone put a spell on me. 


Kelloween said:


> HhahA Scardycat...you are ALREADY addicted!!


----------



## ScaredyKat

So how do we get assigned a secret reaper? Just curious how this works. I'm in regardless.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Relaxing with a tall glass of sweet tea Waiting on the minions to bring back that blasted list!! Anyone seen the ninja Gerbil ?? hope the cats didnt eat him or my wicked little sprites i mean Minions


----------



## djkeebz

In again! Just sent my info to you Bethene! The past couple times have been awesome!


----------



## Teresa M

ScaredyKat said:


> So how do we get assigned a secret reaper? Just curious how this works. I'm in regardless.


Bethene will match everyone up as she sees fit when the time comes!
Now to wait patiently. (Yeah, right!)


----------



## MissMandy

ScaredyKat said:


> So how do we get assigned a secret reaper? Just curious how this works. I'm in regardless.


Once sign-ups are done (August 17th), bethene will begin the process of pairing us with our victims, which she will pm to us


----------



## WitchyKitty

I've just been crafting away lately, making stuff for myself and things that may or may not go to a future Victim, depending on who they turn out to be...Wondering if I will be covered in glue and paint everyday until my Victim's box is closed up and sent out, lol. Currently, my poor fingers are covered in three different kinds of glue/adhesives!!! If I'm this bad now...how much glue will I be covered in when I actually get my Victim?!


----------



## ScaredyKat

I can't wait to get my victim. 


MissMandy said:


> Once sign-ups are done (August 17th), bethene will begin the process of pairing us with our victims, which she will pm to us


----------



## ScaredyKat

I don't know that, that's possible at this point. 


Teresa M said:


> Bethene will match everyone up as she sees fit when the time comes!
> Now to wait patiently. (Yeah, right!)


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Aw Witchy kitty going through all that trouble for me that's sweet


----------



## witchymom

lol ill prob get my victim the week im on vacation LOLOL (aug 17-24)

and feeling so left out, im stuck working my butt off while everyone else is partying! NO FAIR!!!!!!!!!! 

if i can ever catch up on my work (been saying that for 6 months now), i could play more! 

i do, however, make time to get in the pool most days. my tan is not to be neglected LOLOLOL


----------



## The Auditor

dariusobells said:


> seriously I have no Idea what Auditor has been feeding me!


It's probably better that way....


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Lawyer's rather nice.
If it's for a price.
Order something else, though, to follow,
Since no one should swallow it twice!
Anything that's lean.
Well, then, if you're British and loyal,
You might enjoy Royal Marine!
Anyway, it's clean.
Though of course, it tastes of wherever it's been!
Is that squire,On the fire?
Mercy no, sir, look closer,
You'll notice it's grocer!
Looks thicker,
More like vicar!
No, it has to be grocer --
It's green!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Need to find something else to occupy my time and make me stop crafting until we get our Victims...or I will have a ridiculous stockpile of random gifts to pick through!


----------



## witchymom

WitchyKitty said:


> Need to find something else to occupy my time and make me stop crafting until we get our Victims...or I will have a ridiculous stockpile of random gifts to pick through!


i have a bag of thrift store possibilities in my car LOL


----------



## WitchyKitty

witchymom said:


> i have a bag of thrift store possibilities in my car LOL


Lol, yeah, I also have a few thrift store/garage sale finds hidden away. It seems like everything I look at lately is a potential Victim gift. I keep looking through the "Likes/Dislikes" thread and there are so many people I'd love to make a gift for! I feel like I am stalking EVERYBODY!


----------



## Saki.Girl

i am so amp for this can not wait to get a victim whoot


----------



## Halloeve55

Saki.Girl said:


> i am so amp for this can not wait to get a victim whoot


 same here..after following your mini reap,it's harder to stay patient after seeing all those victims share their goodies!
VICTIM!!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Katster said:


> beautifulnightmare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am taking it easy on the alcohol tonight, but I did make a big pan of brownies!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Beautifulnightmare are those special brownies and how is my favorite werepup doing? I haven't signed up yet. Kinda worried as am planning a move and kinda feel like Bethany, I have packed and unpacked my crafting boxes at least 10 times and worried I wont be able to get a project in before the deadline. I promised myself no more stuff but I just can't seem to help myself. Sign up and go for it or stop my stupid self and no worries!
Click to expand...

Well of course they were special brownies. They were made with love 
Wolfric is doing great! He is sitting in a place of honor on top of my dresser. He's so cute!


----------



## bethene

88 now!!!!


----------



## The Auditor

victim.......

VicTim.......

VICTIM!!!!!!!

VVVVVIIIIIIIICCCCCTTTTTTIIIIIIMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Ok reapers I’m in, go easy on this newbie, I don’t know what the heck a glitter boom or ninja gerbil is , but I’m in. Bethene I love me some gore. SoooooExcited.


----------



## Halloeve55

Ok,so it's quiet when I finally am up all night..i'll just park my broom and I under these lovely bushes here and whispering victim randomly,,vicccctimmm!


----------



## The Auditor

...The Ninja Gerbil executes a double-backflip off the window ledge, landing expertly in I Got A Rock's arms, while yodeling "ALOHA!!"....

And now you know what a ninja gerbil is!


----------



## Teresa M

witchymom said:


> i have a bag of thrift store possibilities in my car LOL


LOL Me, too!


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Thanks Auditor, now I feel right at home.


----------



## katshead42

Man I'm so stoked! I can't wait to get my victim's name so I can start working on their presents.


----------



## Halloeve55

katshead42 said:


> Man I'm so stoked! I can't wait to get my victim's name so I can start working on their presents.


join the club!

VICTIM!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## booswife02

Signed up for the Reaper and got inspired to go out craft shopping, my fingers are still burning from the glue gun and I had to scrub a bit of paint off of my kitchen table but it was worth it, I made some awesome stuff if I do say so myself. Maybe its for my victim, maybe its for me. Wont know until I get my victim!


----------



## Catatonic

OMG!!!! Me me me!!! Count me in please!!!! So excited! You guys are so awesome...you do such a fantastic job with this every year! Thank you for all your hard work!!


----------



## Halloeve55

To all you reapers..for a laugh..

Thank you booswife02..found it on your Halloween board


----------



## WitchyKitty

Decided to fly on over to Bethene's house and check out the scene in the bushes...Hmmm...I've never been here before. Quite cozy...whoever strung the lights, it gives it a nice ambiance. Kinda quite here tonight, though... I'll just cuddle up here for awhile, relax, peek over the bushes on occasion and wait to see if anyone shows up with tasty drinks or some brownies. I read of brownies earlier...are there still brownies??


----------



## WitchyKitty

Halloeve55 said:


> To all you reapers..for a laugh..
> 
> Thank you booswife02..found it on your Halloween board


That's awesome, lol.


----------



## Halloeve55

Ooo,I'll join..i've been flying around the threads!..i don't have brownies..but i have vegan chocolate chip cookies..and they are yummy! i've been waiting for a tasty drink!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Halloeve55 said:


> Ooo,I'll join..i've been flying around the threads!..i don't have brownies..but i have vegan chocolate chip cookies..and they are yummy! i've been waiting for a tasty drink!


Vegan Chocolate Chip Cookies?! Please share! I'm vegetarian, but eat some vegan foods as well! I'm all for the cookies!!


----------



## Halloeve55

OOhh you cant even tell! Yum Yum!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*I signed up!!!! Whooooooo WHooooooooooo!!!! Now just to see who my victim is so I know what I need to be looking for! *


----------



## sikntwizted

Put me in, put me in!!! Another year of rockin' craziness!


----------



## im the goddess

nhh, you can buy them, alter them, and send them to me. You know, just so you can keep in practice.



nhh said:


> So went to Goodwill yesterday... Saw so many cool things I could alter... Some things I could make for my victim... But.. I didn't get them because I don't know what my victim likes yet because I HAVE NO VICTIM YET!!!!
> 
> This is going to be a long couple of weeks waiting to see who I get to reap!


----------



## Bethany

Made us a colossal Chocolate chip cookie. Gonna be a hot one obviously 9 am & the A/C kicked on.


----------



## Halloeve55

Now that is a cookie!!


----------



## killerhaunts

That is one SWEET cookie!!

I have just PM'd B so I am ready and willing!

Likes: Well, most stuff but this year my outdooor haunt theme is zombies/undead. I am also hosting my first Halloween party this year for my daughter (5yrold)

Dislikes. Glitter, cute

I have seen so much stuff I would like to buy for my Victim but passed because I don't have their likes/dislikes yet. I can hardly wait for August!!


----------



## Teresa M

Halloeve55 said:


> To all you reapers..for a laugh..
> 
> Thank you booswife02..found it on your Halloween board


Love it! LOL


----------



## Teresa M

WitchyKitty said:


> Decided to fly on over to Bethene's house and check out the scene in the bushes...Hmmm...I've never been here before. Quite cozy...whoever strung the lights, it gives it a nice ambiance. Kinda quite here tonight, though... I'll just cuddle up here for awhile, relax, peek over the bushes on occasion and wait to see if anyone shows up with tasty drinks or some brownies. I read of brownies earlier...are there still brownies??


I have coconut cake...


----------



## booswife02

You are very welcome, that's why I included my pinterest name in my signature so you guys could share my hours of pinterest obsession, haha.. and I post this on my facebook every year!


----------



## nhh

im the goddess said:


> nhh, you can buy them, alter them, and send them to me. You know, just so you can keep in practice.


Now that's a team player...


----------



## Bethany

I think this minion needs a cocktail


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*HALLOW ALL YOU SECRET REAPERS!
I'm in!! So there.... BOO! Yes -- still enjoy anything at all for a fortune telling witch's cottage, an outdoor trail or anything not-too gory. If it's orange, purple or black... You can't go wrong. I love all music related to Halloween too! *


----------



## Kymmm

Hmmmm.... I LOVE the Secret Reaper gift exchange but I always stress myself out!! I second guess myself about what to send and what my victim may like.. Should I put myself through it again??? lol Maybe a drink would help me decide. Make it a stiff one please..  Oh!! And a brownie too, if ya don't mind.


----------



## Bethany

Will a Margarita do?!


----------



## Halloeve55

Now that margarita looks nice...it would look even better with a side of 'victim'..to-go please!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

*victim please*


----------



## Halloeve55

NOW! we should get them early..just like we were able to sign up early


----------



## Halloeve55

victim!!!!!


----------



## dariusobells

on the dead ship, zombie crop, 
it's a dark trip to the family plot
and the victims play...
on the dead ship zombie crop!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Welcome new reapers! I am so excited to see what everyone comes up with for the reaping! Ah! Must love the torture! Waiting for a victim! Stalking them! I can't wait!
Victim! Victim! VICTIM!


----------



## bethene

up to 90! , one week of reaper being open,,, if we get that many every week, we should be on track for the same amount or more joining in!


----------



## Halloeve55

Wow thats a lot!


----------



## booswife02

Sent Bethene my pm but forgot to tell my fellow reapers my likes/dislikes. I'm learning 
My themes this year are
Edgar Allan Poe in my dining room
Sleepy hollow in my living room
Witches in my kitchen
Spider lair on my porch
And beautiful classic vampires in my graveyard

I really want to start a potion bottle collection. I want to do a witch haunt next year and I love classic horror movies Universal and Hammer are my favs

Pppleeaaassse don't send me any snakes  I'm super freaked out by them. 

I am totally obsessing over my victim!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 159504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any one for a cupcake ???






I would love to have a cupcake... or two... Maybe three?


----------



## NOWHINING

muuddddsllliddesssssss (drooling)


you forgot to take me with you to the beach!



beautifulnightmare said:


> I'm so glad it's nice and shady under the bushes! After my family's little beach trip I'm sunburnt! Ready for a nice cold drink and shade! Pass me a mudslide please!
> 
> VIC-TIM! VIC-TIM!


----------



## NOWHINING

hahahahahahahahhaahhahha

It could be worse... DO YOOOUU REAAAALLY WANT TO HUUURRRT MEEEE! (signing)



beautifulnightmare said:


> Going to sing the next one to my victim
> 
> "One way or another, I'm gonna getcha getcha getcha!"


----------



## NOWHINING

I tell you, she stalks and follows me around like I dont have anything to do?



spookyone said:


> hahhaha actually when are you NOT yelling snicker..... yea her working would be better if I wasn't there pestering her hehehe


----------



## halloweencreature

I'm in again 

Just sent off my likes/dislikes to Bethene......This is so much fun! Can't wait until I get my victim.....Muahahahaha!


----------



## katshead42

You guys and gals really crack me up. I can't wait to see which of you I get to stalk and reap!


----------



## NOWHINING

It will be ME!



Spookilicious mama said:


> *I signed up!!!! Whooooooo WHooooooooooo!!!! Now just to see who my victim is so I know what I need to be looking for! *


----------



## NOWHINING

(WHINING) why is there not a drink in my hand? I closed the store today. I am tried. I could use a Minion... a drink and a browine. I am going to go sit in the bushes and snore....


----------



## Kelloween

Bethene..remember to let me know on 99...lol!


----------



## NOWHINING

I want to be 42!



Kelloween said:


> Bethene..remember to let me know on 99...lol!


----------



## Kelloween

42?? lol
whats 42?


----------



## Kelloween

And quit snoring!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Kelloween said:


> 42?? lol
> whats 42?


It is the answer to the ultimate question of life, the universe, and everything


----------



## hallorenescene

wow, this thread doesn't wait one little bit. had to catch up from page 29 to 37. now, i'll take a cookie, minion, cupcake, brownie, and a sweet drink. I want to go lay under the bush, with my top button undone so I don't feel uncomfortable, and pull a rip van winkle. isn't he the one who slept a long time? and when I awaken, my victum should be here, right?


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

SO excited for SR this year  I am going to start looking for stuff, and I already have my teaser planned  I don't know how I am going to be able to wait ALL that time! So I will join everyone and have a drink myself and {patiently} wait


----------



## creeperguardian

My secret reaper poem


From the manor on the hill to your ghoulish home
May the content in this box fill your
day with fright. As you journey
Deeper into this package shall
the gifts bring you ghoulish delight
from what this reaper has sent
Your way this halloween night.

What do you guys think??


----------



## Halloeve55

Nice poem creeper! But don't post on here..you'll give yourself away ahead of your box of goodies!


----------



## creeperguardian

lol i did just write it so its subject to a bit of change thats just my draft no one will know the final one hehe


----------



## bethene

I love how every morning there is a couple more pages on this thread,, love you crazies!! 

I wondered about all that snoring and noise from the front of the house,, sounded like thunder, but now know it was Hallo and NOWHINING snoring!!!!!!!!

great poem, creeper guardian!

Kelloween,, I will let you know when 99 is due,,, or maybe you would want to be #100??


----------



## beautifulnightmare

It's so awesome that its almost up to 100! 

Come on all you Halloween peeps! Sign up! Sign up! Secret Reaper is all about sharing the Halloween Spirit! Sign Up! PM bethene so you don't miss out on all the fun!


----------



## Pumpkin5

So, this being my first year "reaping" and my first victim, what do you "pros" do as far as selecting the gift for your victim? Just read off the list and pick something? Can we ask questions to our "victims" or is that too much like letting the cat out of the bag about who your victim is? Forgive me if I seem stupid...I just want to be a good Reaper and make my victim happy.


----------



## witchy poo

Nope can't ask questions that would give it away. Just look and see if they have a theme and go with it. If you are crafty than make something that will go with their theme. This year I plan to get real creative with the shipping box


----------



## Pumpkin5

witchy poo said:


> Nope can't ask questions that would give it away. Just look and see if they have a theme and go with it. If you are crafty than make something that will go with their theme. This year I plan to get real creative with the shipping box


So we are going "All OUT!" huh? That sounds FUN. I love planning....I love making things unique...when do we get our victims?


----------



## Kelloween

bethene said:


> I love how every morning there is a couple more pages on this thread,, love you crazies!!
> 
> I wondered about all that snoring and noise from the front of the house,, sounded like thunder, but now know it was Hallo and NOWHINING snoring!!!!!!!!
> 
> great poem, creeper guardian!
> 
> Kelloween,, I will let you know when 99 is due,,, or maybe you would want to be #100??


Yes, I want 100..I said 100 back when we were on 13..lol..it filled up so quick!!


----------



## bethene

Pumpkin5, sign up goes til August 17,, and as soon as I can after that I will pm them to you, how long depends on how many I have that I have to match and message!

Kelloween,,, 100 it is~!


----------



## doto

hallorenescene said:


> wow, this thread doesn't wait one little bit. had to catch up from page 29 to 37. now, i'll take a cookie, minion, cupcake, brownie, and a sweet drink. I want to go lay under the bush, with my top button undone so I don't feel uncomfortable, and pull a rip van winkle. isn't he the one who slept a long time? and when I awaken, my victum should be here, right?


At first I thought that too many drinks were being served and the fun was really starting. Then I realized hallorenescene said "top button, not top."


----------



## Bethany

Pumpkin5 said:


> So we are going "All OUT!" huh? That sounds FUN. I love planning....I love making things unique...when do we get our victims?


To get ideas you can check out the Mini Reaper 2 thread & see what things people did. This is link to page 1. You don't have to read it all, just go through for the pics to get a feel of being reaped & being a reaper. http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...secret-reaper-round-2-sign-up-discussion.html


----------



## thanosstar

im signed up..cannot wait to see who my victim is


----------



## Catatonic

Here victim...Come on, a little closer....I have plans for you. Muwahaha!!!


----------



## Teresa M

Pumpkin5 said:


> So, this being my first year "reaping" and my first victim, what do you "pros" do as far as selecting the gift for your victim? Just read off the list and pick something? Can we ask questions to our "victims" or is that too much like letting the cat out of the bag about who your victim is? Forgive me if I seem stupid...I just want to be a good Reaper and make my victim happy.


No one will think that you are stupid; we all had our first time somewhere along the way! Besides, if you don't ask, you don't learn. 

Yes, you do go by your victim's likes and dislikes list. However, part of the fun, is that you also get to stalk them! Check out their profile, look at their pictures, see if they have a Pinterest account and check that out, etc, etc! If everyone does this to multiple people, it helps to through them off also, because then not just one person is suddenly checking them out! The more stalking that you can do, the better reaper you can be! Most importantly, have fun!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Oh my goodness, still another 3 weeks before getting our victims  Oh the torture! C'mon y'all, we need to amp up the pressure and get bethene to crack  We'll party in the bushes later tonight, but right now, we should have a body at each window. Every time bethene passes by a window, she'll see one of our faces (boas, glitter and all). Grab a picket sign and megaphone boils & ghouls!


----------



## LadySherry

P5 if there is something you have to ask about your victim then you can pm Bethene and she can do it for you.
You know you can always pm me I will help you.


----------



## Pumpkin5

LadySherry said:


> P5 if there is something you have to ask about your victim then you can pm Bethene and she can do it for you.
> You know you can always pm me I will help you.


Thanks Sherry! This is going to be so much fun! I hope I get a fun person....who likes live spiders....ha ha....I am just kidding........well....maybe.....


----------



## booswife02

Pumpkin5, a lot of people are including their pinterest boards that will give you a great idea of what their tastes are. Also they may have an album of pics on their profile page. You could be like me and stalk your victim by following everything they say in their posts  I am a devious reaper but I aim to please. I want shock when they open their box, hehe....

Witchy Poo, I was already thinking that same thing about decorating the box. I came up with a cool idea and then I thought maybe I should wait and see what kind of theme I decide to go with for my victim. Maybe Ill make them match.. So many possibilities!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Releasing the minions


----------



## The Auditor

NOWHINING said:


> (WHINING) I am going to go sit in the bushes and snore....


Somebody hand me a marker


----------



## The Auditor

booswife02 said:


> Edgar Allan Poe in my dining room


"The boundaries which divide Life from Death are at best shadowy and vague. Who shall say where the one ends, and where the other begins?" 
- Edgar Allan Poe


----------



## NOWHINING

42 is the answer to LIFE!



Kelloween said:


> 42?? lol
> whats 42?


----------



## NOWHINING

what she said!



BR1MSTON3 said:


> It is the answer to the ultimate question of life, the universe, and everything


----------



## moonwitchkitty

The Auditor said:


> Somebody hand me a marker


Auditor do you want a Black sharpie or a Green one?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

NOWHINING said:


> what she said!


the answer is 
42


----------



## NOWHINING

Bethene... it was a long day! we needed our beauty rest. Plus I forgot my damn C-Pap machine..... We cant have me sounding like the thunders now.



bethene said:


> I love how every morning there is a couple more pages on this thread,, love you crazies!!
> 
> I wondered about all that snoring and noise from the front of the house,, sounded like thunder, but now know it was Hallo and NOWHINING snoring!!!!!!!!
> 
> great poem, creeper guardian!
> 
> Kelloween,, I will let you know when 99 is due,,, or maybe you would want to be #100??


----------



## NOWHINING

is that what that stuff on my face is??? Boy, I cannot wait until you GO ASLEEP!!



The Auditor said:


> Somebody hand me a marker


----------



## NOWHINING

Just you wait, my pretty!!!! I'll get you and your little cat too!



moonwitchkitty said:


> Auditor do you want a Black sharpie or a Green one?


----------



## The Auditor

NOWHINING said:


> is that what that stuff on my face is??? Boy, I cannot wait until you GO ASLEEP!!


Heh heh heh....


----------



## Kelloween

Who is that walking around with the polka dots all over her face?


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Pumpkin5, good question, any help you guys can give us newbies will be appreciated.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I always feel like some one is watchin me Ain't got no privacy


----------



## Kelloween

Its those bush hiding ones...gotta beware of those..


----------



## Halloeve55

Sooo,what's on the bar menu tonight?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Halloeve55 said:


> Sooo,what's on the bar menu tonight?


What would like?


----------



## Halloeve55

Something fruity! With an umbrella tossed in.And some baked goods will do.aren't i demanding..hehe.time to find a cozy spot under thee bushes!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I think we can handle that  got pumpkin cookies, and some blue berry martini that we could put a umbrella in. or do you want something stronger?


----------



## WitchyKitty

moonwitchkitty said:


> I think we can handle that  got pumpkin cookies, and some blue berry martini that we could put a umbrella in. or do you want something stronger?


Pumpkin Cookies?! I'll be right over!! I absolutely love anything pumpkin!


----------



## Halloeve55

oooo,pumpkin cookies,never had them or a blueberry martini but count me in!!think we should get some glow in the dark glasses to clink a cheers!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Halloeve55 said:


> oooo,pumpkin cookies,never had them or a blueberry martini but count me in!!think we should get some glow in the dark glasses to clink a cheers!


You MUST try pumpkin cookies! I make some every year through fall and winter. Mmmmmm! I've never had a blueberry martini, either...but I love blueberry!


----------



## Halloeve55

who doesn't love blueberry! i can make a mean pumpkin bread! yum yum! we'll have a pumpkin goods buffet!


----------



## WitchyKitty

It's going to be difficult to chant, "victim, victim, VICTIM!!" with our mouths full of pumpkin goodies...but I'll sure try!! (eats pumpkin cookies and bread...) Ahem...Vmtm...mictm...fictmnm.....mmmmm.....


----------



## Wolf J Flywheel

Do you have a pumpkin cookie recipe?


----------



## Halloeve55

we'll take turns saying the syllables.. :zombie sounds coming from the bushes.: "is that a zombie saying victim?" "no man,those are zombies saying victim."


----------



## ScaredyKat

Here's a link to a fairly simple one:
http://www.justapinch.com/recipes/dessert/cookies/pumpkin-cookies-in-july.html



Wolf J Flywheel said:


> Do you have a pumpkin cookie recipe?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Pumpkin Cookie recipe 
INGREDIENTS:
1 cup butter flavored shortening
1 cup white sugar
1 egg
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 cup canned pumpkin puree
2 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 (3.4 ounce) package instant vanilla
pudding mix

1 (16 ounce) container cream cheese
frosting
DIRECTIONS:
1.	Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Grease cookie sheets.
2.	In a large bowl, cream together the butter flavored shortening and sugar. Beat in the egg and vanilla, then stir in the pumpkin puree. Combine the flour, baking soda, salt, cinnamon and vanilla instant pudding mix; gradually mix into the pumpkin mixture. Roll into walnut sized balls and place them 2 inches apart onto the prepared cookie sheets.
3.	Bake for 12 to 15 minutes in the preheated oven, until lightly browned at the edges. Allow to cool completely before frosting with cream cheese frosting.


----------



## Wolf J Flywheel

Thanks Moon WK and Scaredy...I try hard to stay away from pumpkin everthing til the season gets closer but its tough especially when people start talkin Pumpkin cookies : )


----------



## WitchyKitty

Wolf J Flywheel said:


> Do you have a pumpkin cookie recipe?


I make several kinds...but if you need something super easy but super yummy, soft and moist, here:
Really super easy pumpkin cookie you can make with only 3 ingredients: 
*1 box (good brand) spice cake mix
*1 15oz can pumpkin
*Pumpkin Pie Spice. 
Mix (by hand) cake mix and pumpkin, add a couple dashes of spice and mix well. Drop or pipe onto cookie sheet, bake at 350 for 10-12 mins, depending on how big you make them. (I usually make mine about the diameter of a golf ball...10 mins) Cool on wire rack, eat plain or top with a light powdered sugar glaze! I have a pic of them in my random Halloween album from last year if you want to see them!
**These are good to make when you don't have time or ingredients to make fully homemade ones! Fairly inexpensive to make as well, if you are on a budget.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I Love pumpkin Everything and I don't have much in the way of restraint when around it


----------



## ScaredyKat

I'm ready for pumpkin roll! It's my favorite. 


Wolf J Flywheel said:


> Thanks Moon WK and Scaredy...I try hard to stay away from pumpkin everthing til the season gets closer but its tough especially when people start talkin Pumpkin cookies : )


----------



## WitchyKitty

Pumpkin cookies, cakes, bars, breads, muffins, pancakes, doughnuts, pies, ice cream/shakes...I love it all and try to have all of these things each fall! Lol...any restaurant that has anything pumpkin will be visited by me first sign of it, lol. Not to mention I bake pumpkin stuff like crazy!! (I also work in a bakery...so I nibble any pumpkin goodies we make there, too!)


----------



## ScaredyKat

I could never work in a bakery. I would eat all the goodies. Major sweet tooth. 


WitchyKitty said:


> Pumpkin cookies, cakes, bars, breads, muffins, pancakes, doughnuts, pies, ice cream/shakes...I love it all and try to have all of these things each fall! Lol...any restaurant that has anything pumpkin will be visited by me first sign of it, lol. Not to mention I bake pumpkin stuff like crazy!! (I also work in a bakery...so I nibble any pumpkin goodies we make there, too!)


----------



## Halloeve55

pumpkin rolls! :drools: ya'll are gonna make me buy so many cans of pumpkin puree and stuff my face! have any of you used fresh pumpkin??


----------



## WitchyKitty

How many of us will be getting pumpkin cookies in our reaper boxes now, lol.


----------



## Teresa M

We actually had to make candy and caramel apples at work today! I thought of all of you!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

got some coffin shaped brownie pans could really have some fun


----------



## ScaredyKat

I thought the same thing! Hahaha!


WitchyKitty said:


> How many of us will be getting pumpkin cookies in our reaper boxes now, lol.


----------



## Halloeve55

and i have a ghost shaped cake pan  like i said..pumpkin buffet or just a big drink bar with baked goods on the side!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I wonder if Bethene will notice the heavy aroma of baked pumpkin goods coming from her bushes tonight...?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

WitchyKitty said:


> I wonder if Bethene will notice the heavy aroma of baked pumpkin goods coming from her bushes tonight...?


I think she will love it . a treat for a victim? hmmm


----------



## Halloeve55

or a big gift basket for all thee victims! muahahahaha


----------



## WitchyKitty

Those were my thoughts, exactly!! Bribery!


----------



## bethene

oh man, all those goodies sound wonderful,, sadly am on a diet,,,,
I work in a factory bakery called Creme Curls Bakery,, we make,, wait for it,, creme curls,, !!!!!!! aren't you stunned!!!!!! Well if you have ever been to Walmart and saw their 5 pack creme curls, or creme horns, not sure what they call them for sure,, came from where I work, we are the only supplier for Walmart,, but we also make Steenstra;s St. Claus cookies, which are like a windmill cookie but have several shapes in them,,, also creme puffs,, eclairs,, pie dough for places that make pot pies,,


----------



## Kymmm

<<Flies in on her broom, skids across Bethene's lawn and lands in the bushes.. apologizes to the bush creepers while picking the branches out of her hair>> Since I got a late start, I figured I better hurry up and help with the chanting... I brought a bottle of Malibu Rum in case it gets a little chilly at night or if we get thirsty... *witch*ever  
Victim!! Victim!!


----------



## Halloeve55

malibu rum!!!!??????????? yes!!! yes yes yes! i think i might just have a party here!


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene said:


> oh man, all those goodies sound wonderful,, sadly am on a diet,,,,
> I work in a factory bakery called Creme Curls Bakery,, we make,, wait for it,, creme curls,, !!!!!!! aren't you stunned!!!!!! Well if you have ever been to Walmart and saw their 5 pack creme curls, or creme horns, not sure what they call them for sure,, came from where I work, we are the only supplier for Walmart,, but we also make Steenstra;s St. Claus cookies, which are like a windmill cookie but have several shapes in them,,, also creme puffs,, eclairs,, pie dough for places that make pot pies,,


Now whenever I go to Walmart and see cream horns, I will think of you, lol!


----------



## The Auditor

bethene said:


> oh man, all those goodies sound wonderful,, sadly am on a diet,,,,
> I work in a factory bakery called Creme Curls Bakery,, we make,, wait for it,, creme curls,, !!!!!!! aren't you stunned!!!!!! Well if you have ever been to Walmart and saw their 5 pack creme curls, or creme horns, not sure what they call them for sure,, came from where I work, we are the only supplier for Walmart,, but we also make Steenstra;s St. Claus cookies, which are like a windmill cookie but have several shapes in them,,, also creme puffs,, eclairs,, pie dough for places that make pot pies,,


You make creme curls....oh no.....my weakness (one of many).....

OK, Ninja Gerbil...new mission.....


----------



## Halloeve55

we have to rethink our bribery gift.. :twiddling thumbs and squinting:


----------



## Kelloween

I just saw on the news something fell from the sky..no one knows exactly what it was..witnesses said it was moving really fast and had a faint aroma of rum...They are estimating it landed somewhere near MI


----------



## Halloeve55

:running off with her mini bottle of meteorite rum: :cackles drifting off in the distance:


----------



## LadySherry

Halloeve55 said:


> pumpkin rolls! :drools: ya'll are gonna make me buy so many cans of pumpkin puree and stuff my face! have any of you used fresh pumpkin??


I use fresh pumpkin for my rolls. It's a little soupier so don't use quite as much or add a little extra flour. It comes out a lighter color.


----------



## Kymmm

If it looked kind of like a Sharpei with it's skin flappin in the wind, it was probably me..


----------



## Halloeve55

LadySherry said:


> I use fresh pumpkin for my rolls. It's a little soupier so don't use quite as much or add a little extra flour. It comes out a lighter color.


i will definitely have to try it this year!


----------



## Kelloween

Betheneeeeeee..how many do we have now??


----------



## Kelloween

shes ignoring us..someone throw a rock at her house..not real hard...just in case she happens to open the door


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Oh my goodness! I think I just gained ten pounds reading this thread! I better get up. Dust off my Fanny. And start marching around Bethene's house chanting.

Victim!
Victim!
Victim!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kymmm

Ohhh Bethieeeeeeeeee...................... Are you trying to sleep or are you at that terrible four letter word....."WORK"???? <<hiccup>> Either way, we need to know... ummmm..... uhhh,,, we need to knoooowww...... What do we need to know Kelloween???


----------



## Halloeve55

i'll throw a bunch of confetti at the door and ring the doorbell and fly behind the bushes!


----------



## Kelloween

We need to know...something...ohhhhhh how many now??


----------



## NOWHINING

dang it!! I thought i washed it off!!!!



kelloween said:


> who is that walking around with the polka dots all over her face?


----------



## Kelloween

nope..ya still have them..I think it was a permanant marker


----------



## NOWHINING

do not forget nobake cookies and mudslide!!



moonwitchkitty said:


> I think we can handle that  got pumpkin cookies, and some blue berry martini that we could put a umbrella in. or do you want something stronger?


----------



## NOWHINING

sweet tooth freak here!


ScaredyKat said:


> I could never work in a bakery. I would eat all the goodies. Major sweet tooth.


----------



## Kymmm

Okay... while we're waiting for Bethene's answer, I'm gonna snuggle up over here by........ the...... ZZZzzzzzZZZZzzzZZZZzz


----------



## WitchyKitty

Kymmm said:


> Okay... while we're waiting for Bethene's answer, I'm gonna snuggle up over here by........ the...... ZZZzzzzzZZZZzzzZZZZzz


Yep...that sounds like a good idea. Soooo sleepy...


----------



## Halloeve55

I hear ya kymm.im trying to keep my eyes open but these bushes make a nice cozy spot under the moonlight!


----------



## NOWHINING

Crap!! we want to know how many victim we are getting?



Kelloween said:


> nope..ya still have them..I think it was a permanant marker


----------



## NOWHINING

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz (not snoring here) zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Kelloween

WAKE UPPPPPPPP..THE BUSH IS BURNING..Who smokes??


----------



## Kelloween

I cant leave for 20 minutes and ya'll are burning things up!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

{{...WitchyKitty starts to quietly talk in her sleep...every once in awhile, you hear a mumbled "victim..."}}


----------



## BR1MSTON3

NOWHINING said:


> what she said!


----------



## NOWHINING

Dont look at me!!! I dont smoke! (then looks at WitchyKitty mumbling victim in her sleep). 



Kelloween said:


> I cant leave for 20 minutes and ya'll are burning things up!!


----------



## NOWHINING

BR1MSTON3 said:


>



hahahahahahhha OOPS?!


----------



## NOWHINING

now that I am wake.... I am looking through Pinterest to see what Halloween they have.........


----------



## dariusobells

Kelloween said:


> WAKE UPPPPPPPP..THE BUSH IS BURNING..Who smokes??


Well now I'm smoking earlier I was just on fire.... Who left the vampire squirrels in the sun again?


----------



## Windborn

*sneaks in amidst all the smoke*


----------



## WitchyKitty

NOWHINING said:


> Dont look at me!!! I dont smoke! (then looks at WitchyKitty mumbling victim in her sleep).


Nope, wasn't me, I don't smoke. Are we sure it wasn't a spell gone wrong?? I mean, with all the witches hanging about drinking and such...


----------



## Pumpkin5

Another quick question from the "virgin Reaper"....I know you guys said to be discreet when you are "stalking" your victim, is there anyway a list of all the people that are "in" the Secret Reaper can be listed so that we can do a mass stalk and not tip anyone off that we are their Reaper? (there may be an easy way to do this that I just haven't figured out yet....)


----------



## LadySherry

I will take one for the team...... it was me. I thought that maybe Bethene would get tired of all the interuptions and the fire dept showing up at her house that she would give in and give us our victims. I didn't realize that many of you were asleep.
Sorry........ but you need to stay alert the ninja gerbil may have needed us and you were asleep on the job. We must set up a patrol force while others are partying. Just in case..........


----------



## LadySherry

Pumpkin5 said:


> Another quick question from the "virgin Reaper"....I know you guys said to be discreet when you are "stalking" your victim, is there anyway a list of all the people that are "in" the Secret Reaper can be listed so that we can do a mass stalk and not tip anyone off that we are their Reaper? (there may be an easy way to do this that I just haven't figured out yet....)


I usually just use the sign up thread and start visiting everyone. You can start now since it doesn't say anywhere that I know of when you actually visited the victim. Now I think I will go ahead and stalk pumpkin 5 just make her feel welcome. muahahahaha


----------



## WitchyKitty

Pumpkin5 said:


> Another quick question from the "virgin Reaper"....I know you guys said to be discreet when you are "stalking" your victim, is there anyway a list of all the people that are "in" the Secret Reaper can be listed so that we can do a mass stalk and not tip anyone off that we are their Reaper? (there may be an easy way to do this that I just haven't figured out yet....)


Just go to one of the SR pages, this one or Likes/Dislikes thread, and just start clicking on peoples names who have signed up and look through their profile pages. Check their albums, blogs, posts, pinterest pages if they have them...just start reading it all. At the bottom left of your profile page, it does say who has visited your page...but so many people visit peoples pages daily that they would never know if you were stalking or just visiting and looking at stuff (unless the victim you are given just happens to never have a single other visitor ever, lol, but even still, there's no proof you are their reaper). The only way your victim will know for sure you are stalking them is if you start asking them questions personally or actually tell them you are, lol. This is my first year doing SR as well. I have already started stalking everyone just to get a feel and idea of what I could be working on.


----------



## Ghouliet

I made a couple of things yesterday but it will depend on who I get if I send them or not. I will have to see what is on their list of likes. Today I am going to dig through my boxes and see what I bought after Halloween last year. I always shop the after Halloween sales for my Halloween party gifts and my secret reaper gifts. All year long I check out goodwill looking for Halloween related stuff too so future VICTIM, you will be getting a large box. It will be coming just for you! I love doing secret reaper,


----------



## bethene

hey guys,, a great way to stalk is to log out, then your name will not show up anywhere ,, Muhahahahah!!!!!!! I am the stalker-est , sneakiest reaper!!!!!!!! 



up to 95!! 
Kelloween,, almost time to sign up to be 100~


----------



## booswife02

I spent my free time today looking through the mini secret reaper thread. I missed out on that sign up  I was so inspired by some of you reapers that I pinned some of your items to my pinterest boards. If you are doing the reaping and haven't checked out the mini reap thread I would suggest you do so. I am in aww of your talents fellow reapers. So happy to be a part of this community. The Reaping is two of my favorite things combined, kindness and spooky things. I can not wait to get my victim so I can get started!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

(After marching around Bethene's house all night) starts dragging her feet with her arms out straight moaning and grumbling with one eye closed and one eye open circling the house like a zombie. Every few mumbles and groans the word victim can barely be made out!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

bethene said:


> hey guys,, a great way to stalk is to log out, then your name will not show up anywhere ,, Muhahahahah!!!!!!! I am the stalker-est , sneakiest reaper!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> up to 95!!
> Kelloween,, almost time to sign up to be 100~


Many of us reapers also stalk not only our victim's profiles but everyone's who is signed up for SR just to keep all the victims on their toes!


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene said:


> hey guys,, a great way to stalk is to log out, then your name will not show up anywhere ,, Muhahahahah!!!!!!! I am the stalker-est , sneakiest reaper!!!!!!!!


Duh, totally! I can't believe I didn't think of that!! I'm always logged in, so logging out never crossed my mind! Sneaky, sneaky, sneaky Bethene...


----------



## Halloeve55

Logging out? What a brilliant idea! Why didn't I think of that!? Must have been the sugar rush from all the pumpkin goods and blueberry martini from last nights party...


----------



## Halloeve55

Flys behind the bushes with orange and purple empty cans of silly string falling out of her Halloween Forum hoodie(really do need one)....is that victim I see _stringed_ on the bushes!?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Kelloween said:


> WAKE UPPPPPPPP..THE BUSH IS BURNING..Who smokes??


wasn't me usually have one after work but not near any bushes


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Halloeve55 said:


> Flys behind the bushes with orange and purple empty cans of silly string falling out of her Halloween Forum hoodie(really do need one)....is that victim I see _stringed_ on the bushes!?


Eeek so you were the one who sprayed


----------



## Halloeve55

:looking over to the right,moving witch booties around in the dirt: ,"ugh,no?"


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Ahhhh bethene, you are a wicked stalker, love that.


----------



## Kymmm

It wasn't a fire.. Someone had gas and I just happened to have a lighter... Unfortunately, I was drinking and can't remember who it was. Sowwwyyyy... Everyone may want to check for burn marks on their bloomers..


----------



## Halloeve55

frantically checking my bloomers..ahh,safe...must put a sign outside the bushes.."NO GAS,NO LIGHTERS"..maybe halloween scented sprays is what we need..


----------



## moonwitchkitty

but that takes away the afternoon entertainment


----------



## Halloeve55

i can't have fireflies(witches) everywhere!who would we drink and eat cookies with?


----------



## Bethany

ScaredyKat said:


> I could never work in a bakery. I would eat all the goodies. Major sweet tooth.


Worked in Kroger bakery for 3 years as Head Cake Decorator - Lost 25 lbs.


----------



## The Auditor

Kymmm said:


> It wasn't a fire.. Someone had gas and I just happened to have a lighter... Unfortunately, I was drinking and can't remember who it was. Sowwwyyyy... Everyone may want to check for burn marks on their bloomers..


One advantage of a kilt...


----------



## The Auditor

....darned leg gives out, throwing me off balance...accidentally nudge Eve into the pool....


----------



## BR1MSTON3




----------



## The Auditor

"How to Embalm Your Mother-In-Law"....well, isn't that just such an enchanting book title!

No really....http://wednesdaymourning.com/zencar...product_info&cPath=105&products_id=285....you can't make this stuff up!


----------



## The Auditor

br1mston3 said:


>


bravo! Bravo!


----------



## Halloeve55

nice pic brimstone..and eve who? kilt had me laugh! nice one.!


----------



## ScaredyKat

Ya know, that kinda makes sense. I would get so sick of seeing sweets everyday, I wouldn't want to eat them! Ah ha! I found my diet plan. 


Bethany said:


> Worked in Kroger bakery for 3 years as Head Cake Decorator - Lost 25 lbs.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany said:


> Worked in Kroger bakery for 3 years as Head Cake Decorator - Lost 25 lbs.


People often ask me how I stay so thin working in a bakery...well, because after awhile I get tired of smelling all the sweet stuff for hours a day and being covered in sugar and frosting...it makes you not want to eat so much of it anymore, lol. Also, on the days I do crave a sweet snack at work, most times I'm the only one in the place and I'm running all over all day burning everything off!!!


----------



## bethene

I never eat Creme curls,,, seen one million too many over the 22 years I have been dumb enough to work there! 

96,,, inching out way up!!!!


----------



## Halloeve55

i loved cake.give me cake all day long.then i started baking them and decorating.now i barely eat cookies let alone cake..when i do eat sugar in high amounts i regret it..my stomach will hate me..d.mn sugar!


----------



## NOWHINING

could be. again I was asleep, so I do not know what you dorky witches were doing. 



WitchyKitty said:


> Nope, wasn't me, I don't smoke. Are we sure it wasn't a spell gone wrong?? I mean, with all the witches hanging about drinking and such...


----------



## WitchyKitty

NOWHINING said:


> could be. again I was asleep, so I do not know what you dorky witches were doing.


Again, not me. I fell asleep, too!


----------



## NOWHINING

I cant wait to get a gift from you!!!



Ghouliet said:


> I made a couple of things yesterday but it will depend on who I get if I send them or not. I will have to see what is on their list of likes. Today I am going to dig through my boxes and see what I bought after Halloween last year. I always shop the after Halloween sales for my Halloween party gifts and my secret reaper gifts. All year long I check out goodwill looking for Halloween related stuff too so future VICTIM, you will be getting a large box. It will be coming just for you! I love doing secret reaper,


----------



## Halloeve55

me three!


----------



## NOWHINING

MAN! we gotta stay awake! Are our bloomers safe? or burnt?



WitchyKitty said:


> Again, not me. I fell asleep, too!


----------



## WitchyKitty

NOWHINING said:


> MAN! we gotta stay awake! Are our bloomers safe? or burnt?


I'll try...but I'm sure tired after a long day of possible victim gift crafting! Something exciting will have to happen to keep me awake...


----------



## NOWHINING

after napping today. I am ready for some cookies. I am going to hold off on the drinks. I am gonna met the hubby for Midnight Lunch at McDonald on his lunch break (2am). Will get me my favorite... Carmeal Frappe' YUMMIE! Then I shall be back to chant "Victim" HELL!!! I will do it finger spelling, in case Bethene walked by the window!!!!


----------



## Halloeve55

WitchyKitty said:


> I'll try...but I'm sure tired after a long day of possible victim gift crafting! Something exciting will have to happen to keep me awake...


i'll keep you awake! How about you tell me all about your crafts and i'll tell you my address so i can get my gift early!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Halloeve55 said:


> i'll keep you awake! How about you tell me all about your crafts and i'll tell you my address so i can get my gift early!


Well, I can't tell you about the crafts...they are secret...but I can tell you I accidentally spray painted my hand black working on them...


----------



## Kelloween

are we to 99 yet?


----------



## Halloeve55

WitchyKitty said:


> Well, I can't tell you about the crafts...they are secret...but I can tell you I accidentally spray painted my hand black working on them...


that means they are well crafted!


----------



## Halloeve55

oh no,my eyes are drooping..nooo!


----------



## The Auditor

halloeve55 said:


> oh no,my eyes are drooping..nooo!


wake up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Auditor

This is interesting...all of you who produce sweets and have, as a result, been turned off to them...I, on the other hand, grow herbs (not THAT one) and only want to use them more, not less....there's probably absolutely no correlation, but it seems interesting to me....


----------



## Halloeve55

The Auditor said:


> This is interesting...all of you who produce sweets and have, as a result, been turned off to them...I, on the other hand, grow herbs (not THAT one) and only want to use them more, not less....there's probably absolutely no correlation, but it seems interesting to me....


i wonder why you 'use' them more..hehe..hard to lessen such fine 'herbs' grown from your own hands..


----------



## Halloeve55

The Auditor said:


> wake up!!!!!!!!!


after reading about your herbs i'm on an inspecting mission..wheres my boa and clipboard..walks over to the herbs with a "hmmm."


----------



## Kelloween

Now I know where the fire came from..someone tried to smoke Auditor's herbs....yep..that explains it..


----------



## sikntwizted

If I can grow it, I use it. I grew garlic, and cooked with it in everything. I grew a bunch of strawberries, added sugar, some water, and a little yeast. I put it in a bucket, and it got all rotten! A few months later, the "juice" taste great! Though it does have a heck of a burn to it. Almost like it could...light a fire??? And people walk funny after drinking it. I'll have to drink a bunch and investigate!


----------



## WitchyKitty

The Auditor said:


> This is interesting...all of you who produce sweets and have, as a result, been turned off to them...I, on the other hand, grow herbs (not THAT one) and only want to use them more, not less....there's probably absolutely no correlation, but it seems interesting to me....


Well, I still like to eat sweets...just not so much while I'm at work with them, lol. I'll be at work and be like, "Ug. No more sugar...need healthy, real food."...but later that evening I'll be like, "I need a brownie!" Lol.


----------



## Halloeve55

Kelloween said:


> Now I know where the fire came from..someone tried to smoke Auditor's herbs....yep..that explains it..


exactly!!!


----------



## Halloeve55

WitchyKitty said:


> The Auditor said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting...all of you who produce sweets and have, as a result, been turned off to them...I, on the other hand, grow herbs (not THAT one) and only want to use them more, not less....there's probably absolutely no correlation, but it seems interesting to me....
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I still like to eat sweets...just not so much while I'm at work with them, lol. I'll be at work and be like, "Ug. No more sugar...need healthy, real food."...but later that evening I'll be like, "I need a brownie!" Lol.
Click to expand...

it's ok,we'll all stuff our faces together!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Halloeve55 said:


> it's ok,we'll all stuff our faces together!


Lol, I usually try to eat healthy without too many sweets most of the time...but holidays and parties are an exception!! As soon as it gets closer to fall/Halloween, my snacking and baking will commence! I have to wait just a little longer before I can stuff my face with goodies, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Good morning everyone! Rainy, dreary, cool day outside today here in Illinois...can't work on any outdoor Halloween/Reaper projects, but I can still continue my crafting indoors! Hmmm...what shall I work on today? Still can't wait to get my victim and start on the rest of my projects that are on hold due to needing their preferences!! Victim, victim, victim...


----------



## Halloeve55

Oh but these magical brownies have invisible calories!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Halloeve55 said:


> Oh but these magical brownies have invisible calories!


I didn't think magical brownies had anything to do with calories, just some of Auditor's magic herbs


----------



## bethene

Kelloween,, we are up to 97,, do you wish to be 99 or 100???? at any rate,, we are almost there!!!!!!


----------



## Kelloween

bethene said:


> kelloween,, we are up to 97,, do you wish to be 99 or 100???? At any rate,, we are almost there!!!!!!


100!! I am ready!


----------



## bethene

well, you better be,, I have a possible # 98!! asked about signing up,, and I said would love to have you, so 2 more to go


----------



## IshWitch

Count me in!
I can't wait, Woot!

I love Traditional Halloween, ambiance, skeletons, gothic, pumpkins, lighting, bats, rats, cats, witches, vampires, reapers, you get the picture.

I do indoor and outdoor. Big indoor/outdoor party and Big backyard to haunt.

We are having an Undead Prom for our Halloween Party this year, I want people to come dressed for Halloween but going to prom. Of course Vampires kind of get away with murder, but if you are a werewolf, pirate, witch, etc, to come in a jacket or at least a tie and a gown. Just take your Halloween alter ego out for Prom. We are very excited, feedback has been great!
The Prom colors are black, red and white. I could use things that would help this theme. So far I have Boutonnieres, King and Queen sashes, a Banner and Streamers (from my Mini Reaping, Love it Amyml!). So let your imagination run wild.

If you aren't digging that, I do need masks! Badly! The Florida sun kills their lifespan, my creatures need new faces, or heads, whatever works.

I don't like demons, cutesy or extreme gore.
I don't care for modern movie guys ala Mike, Jason, Freddy, etc.
I don't need candles, DVDs or kitchen wares (as much as I love them, no more room!  )

Can't wait to see who my victim is! 
So, Bethene, we can't acknowledge who our Reaper was until after everyone has received their gifts? Will you make a new thread for that?


----------



## Kymmm

Hey everyone... don't forget to post your likes and dislikes in the "Likes and Dislikes Thread for Secret Reaper 2013". It would be a great help if EVERYONE posts their lists! (You all will be happy you did!!)


----------



## madammorrible

Is there still time to join? I would love to participate.


----------



## WitchyKitty

madammorrible said:


> Is there still time to join? I would love to participate.


Yep! Sign up goes until Aug. 17th! You should for sure sign up!!


----------



## NOWHINING

I dont know about those magic "herbs".............. but carloies free brownie? GIMME!


----------



## Halloeve55

:whipping up some magical brownies in her favorite family heirloom cauldron: :loud cackle of excitement:


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I want some!!


----------



## The Auditor

Yep the fire was caused by someone trying to smoke my herbs...and weren't the disappointed when they found out it really was just oregano.......


----------



## Kelloween

Okay..Im innnnnnn..Im 100 ..well unless I sent that to the wrong person..lol


----------



## bethene

LMBO,,, Auditor!!!!!! 

in answer to Ishwitches question, I will start a new thread when the gifts start arriving,, and when you receive a gift, if you know who your reaper is, it is ok to say so,, most people let it slip any way cuz they are so excited, but also,, then the proper credit is given if we say later who our reaper was it is harder to remember what the gifts were, and we don't need every one to post the pictures twice,, even if we stopped today that would be 200 sets of pics, if we make it to over 300, we will have over 600. so we can just reveal if we know.!!


----------



## The Auditor

So, Beloved and The Deduction stopped off at Costco on the ride home, to pick up a few things. Upon their arrival at the farm, The Deduction is squealing as only a little girl can...."Daddy close your eyes!!!"

Now, I will admit harboring a bit of dread upon hearing this, not knowing what was going to happen next, but...in spite of myself....I did indeed shut them. Upon which I heard her scurrying, and apparently carrying something large (or at least large for her)...."OK OPEN YOUR EYES OPEN YOUR EYES SURPRISE!!!!!"

So, I did...and what to my wondering eyes should appear but....

A Costco Pose and Stay Skeleton!

My wife and daughter get me. Lucky I am.


----------



## bethene

yes, Kelloween is number 100,, and Araniella is 101,,, so are in triple figure now!!!!


yes,, you are very lucky , Auditor,, would love one of those!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

The Auditor said:


> So, Beloved and The Deduction stopped off at Costco on the ride home, to pick up a few things. Upon their arrival at the farm, The Deduction is squealing as only a little girl can...."Daddy close your eyes!!!"
> 
> Now, I will admit harboring a bit of dread upon hearing this, not knowing what was going to happen next, but...in spite of myself....I did indeed shut them. Upon which I heard her scurrying, and apparently carrying something large (or at least large for her)...."OK OPEN YOUR EYES OPEN YOUR EYES SURPRISE!!!!!"
> 
> So, I did...and what to my wondering eyes should appear but....
> 
> A Costco Pose and Stay Skeleton!
> 
> My wife and daughter get me. Lucky I am.


Very lucky those are awesome!!


----------



## Halloeve55

oregano..hmm,is that code for something these days.. 
so whats on the menu tonight for drinks & pranks!??


----------



## moonwitchkitty

OREGANO and chicken mmmmmm sounds yummy  was sick yesterday so i dont think any drinking will be going on on my end, less you count ice tea..


----------



## Halloeve55

iced tea could work..now for the pranks..hmm :twiddling thumbs with an evil smirk:


----------



## im the goddess

I stopped by my costco tonight on the way home, and no skeleton yet.


----------



## The Auditor

im the goddess said:


> I stopped by my costco tonight on the way home, and no skeleton yet.


I'm sorry


----------



## Halloeve55

too bad i didn't buy those cool skellys when i had a membership there..ugh


----------



## The Auditor

Halloeve55 said:


> iced tea could work..now for the pranks..hmm :twiddling thumbs with an evil smirk:


Really, is there any other kind of smirk, besides an evil one? Hmm...ok maybe mischievous...but then, isn't that really just evil's little brother?


----------



## The Auditor

Halloeve55 said:


> too bad i didn't buy those cool skellys when i had a membership there..ugh


As I understand it, you can get a one day pass there...just go to the desk where you usually buy your membership, and ask.


----------



## NOWHINING

i still want a cookie. I have been in the mood for No-Bake Cookies and I am lacking one items to make it..... (drools)


----------



## Halloeve55

The Auditor said:


> Really, is there any other kind of smirk, besides an evil one? Hmm...ok maybe mischievous...but then, isn't that really just evil's little brother?


of course..theirs the,well...,the smirk of for ones spouse..hehe.

iced tea anyone?brownies are done!
i see a forecast of invisible water balloons..maybe ones filled with glitter too..hmm.suggestions?anyone?


----------



## Halloeve55

The Auditor said:


> As I understand it, you can get a one day pass there...just go to the desk where you usually buy your membership, and ask.


we stopped going there since their parking lot is always hideous!


----------



## The Auditor

Halloeve55 said:


> i see a forecast of invisible water balloons..maybe ones filled with glitter too..hmm.suggestions?anyone?


if you fill them with glitter, won't they then cease to be invisible?


----------



## Halloeve55

The Auditor said:


> if you fill them with glitter, won't they then cease to be invisible?


two sets of balloons.. :throws the glitter one: "ooo,look,its a glitter mist!" :throws invisible water balloon while other is unaware: splat.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Soooo....from viewing the mini reaper thread, I am thinking it would be cool to send little trinkets before I send the "Reaper Gift". And maybe cards to build the mystery? So Sweeeeetttt!!!


----------



## Kelloween

they will see your postmark and know its you..lol..I removed where I am from on my profile!


----------



## NOWHINING

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz (snort) zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Bethany

Being on vacation I cannot keep up Haven't been on for almost 2 days and I think I was 4 pages behind.


----------



## NOWHINING

bethene, I started a new job just 3 weeks ago and when I am not on-line for two days, I would be 10 pages behind!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Kelloween said:


> they will see your postmark and know its you..lol..I removed where I am from on my profile!


Good idea, I should do that. Also, I've noticed some people don't put return addresses on their reaper boxes...seems like an idea to hide identity, but what if the box couldn't be delivered?? They would have no one to send it back to and it'd get lost in the mail system, wouldn't it? How does that work? I was wondering. I would think we should put a return address on the cards/teasers/gift boxes, right? Just maybe no name and take your location off your profile? First year doing reaper for me and I kept meaning to ask someone about this...any info would be helpful! Oh, also, do we have to wait until the end of sending period to send our gift, which is Sept 17th...or can we just send them when we finish them any time between getting your victim and shipping deadline? Lol, and one final thing...when we do get our box in the mail, can we post right away...or do we have to wait until we are given the okay to post and guess our reaper? I only know what ive read through from past reapers...putting two and two together...help! hahaha! Teach me in the ways of the reaper!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3




----------



## NOWHINING

you have until Sept 17th to send the gifts....

it is a risk to not put the sender's address, in case something does get lost in the mail system. Maybe that is why I do not think to do teasers. I recently received a box back today or yesterday, that I was trying to send to someone on the Fourm. At least I know that the address is wrong or something.

I post right away as soon I get my gifts due to going crazy "oooohhhh" or "ahhhhh" my gifts....


----------



## NOWHINING

we cant say victim yet! we are suppose to be saying "REAPERS! REAPERS!


----------



## WitchyKitty

My apologies for my rambling in my above post ^^^ I had to take some medicine and it's making my sleepy and I can't concentrate on typing, lol. I hope what I wrote above was legible. I need to go to sleep now...no partying for me tonight. Can't get my fingers to type anymore without difficulty! Everything is blurry, lol. Sleep time. Now. lol. Good night fellow reapers and victims...until tomorrow! Blessed Be! ............<3


----------



## BR1MSTON3

WitchyKitty said:


> My apologies for my rambling in my above post ^^^ I had to take some medicine and it's making my sleepy and I can't concentrate on typing, lol. I hope what I wrote above was legible. I need to go to sleep now...no partying for me tonight. Kant get my fingers to type anymore without difficulty! Sorry if thigs are misspelled. Everything is blurry, lol. Sleep time. Now. lol. Good night fellow reapers and victims...until tomorrow! Blessed Be! ............<3


Good night and Blessed Be to you as well


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I've stayed up quite past my beddy time baking a cake for my oldest bday party tomorrow. I could really use a nightcap.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Up and hyped up on sugar, after icing kid's bday cake, ready with plenty of energy to spare.

Reapers! Sign Up! Reapers! Don't miss the fun! Reapers! Sign Up! Spread the Spooky Fun! 

^^^^gets too excited and into the spirit & forgets her chronic clumsy 
self tries to do a kart wheel and falls flat on face!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Victim Please


----------



## bethene

we are now up to 103!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Witchy Kitty,, you can ship when ever you want after you get your victim,, once I know one has been delivered ( seeing as you all are going to let me know,, right??) I will start a post your reaper pictures here thread,, so every one just needs to look one place for the pictures. 
As far as a address on the box,, like NOWHINING said, I would for sure put one,, last year, we had some returned to the reapers, even though no idea why, right addy but the person still did not get the box,, and one Fed ex said they put it by the persons place in a certain spot, but the person never got it, so to be extra safe and have it come back to you if there is trouble,,I would ,,, if you put you mind to it,, you can do a bit of sneakiness with out giving it away,, I will say no more,, Did I not say I am the sneakiest stalkiest of reapers??? Muhahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bethene

alot of regulars have not signed up, not sure if they are not on the forum so early in the season or don't for what ever reason want to join this year


----------



## Halloeve55

Yessss,victims!!! I do hope we get more though!


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> Yessss,victims!!! I do hope we get more though!


The past few years I always want to join in and then I feel I will just be a disappointment. I'm not very "crafty" and would mostly likely get my victim things they most likely already have. lol


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yessss,victims!!! I do hope we get more though!
> 
> 
> 
> The past few years I always want to join in and then I feel I will just be a disappointment. I'm not very "crafty" and would mostly likely get my victim things they most likely already have. lol
Click to expand...

so have I!i joined in 2008 and stalked the reaper threads over the years.i was too intimidated by others awesome creations.lol.i finally joined this year after the mini reaps..couldn't take it anymore!if my craft comes out horrible,I'll fall on store creations! Lol! We can always rig the system so we can get each other and give each other faceless headless farmers! Hehe


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> so have I!i joined in 2008 and stalked the reaper threads over the years.i was too intimidated by others awesome creations.lol.i finally joined this year after the mini reaps..couldn't take it anymore!if my craft comes out horrible,I'll fall on store creations! Lol! We can always rig the system so we can get each other and give each other faceless headless farmers! Hehe


Or sharpies, headless farmers, and the head from the baby buggy.


----------



## Kelloween

join one, join all!


----------



## Kymmm

I bought a little something for my unknown victim today.. I consider it something that any fan of Halloween could use.  Hee hee... getting excited!!


----------



## Kelloween

Kymmm said:


> I bought a little something for my unknown victim today.. I consider it something that any fan of Halloween could use.  Hee hee... getting excited!!


Why Thank you Kymmm!


----------



## Kymmm

Happy to do it Kelloween!!!


----------



## dariusobells

I think I heard the vampire squirrels potting revenge against the ninja gerbils.... He Auditor pour me a double , this should be entertaining.


----------



## bethene

I wrote this in a pm to myersman82, but thought I would also post it here:


" hello. saw your post about the reaper,, well don't let that keep you away! You can always thrift store and garage sale shop,, lots of people like that stuff too,,, for the 2nd reaper I received potion bottles from Michaels,, and I loved them,,, it is the thought that some one took the time to get us something picked out special for us that makes it great~~ we would love to have you join in,, and who knows, some one who has you for a victim might not make stuff either!"

I really hope that the craftiness or lack there of does not keep any one away, ,we are here for the love of Halloween, and this is such a fun way to kick off our favorite season!!!! so come one, come all, and jump on in,,, they are keeping drinks ready in the bushes for you ( and Auditor has his "herbs" )

And who doe not want to see what the vampire squirrels and the ninja gerbils are going to do next!!!!!


----------



## The Auditor

Here you go, Darius...

The Ninja Gerbils thank you for warning them about the eeeeeevil Vampire Tree Rats. They are now rolling themselves in minced garlic, and sharpening stakes waiting for the little buggers. 

Well, the Michigan detachment is. The Florida detail has other things on its hands. Paws. Whatever.


----------



## The Auditor

It is very important to put a return address not just on the outside, but also on the inside of the box. Learned this the hard way....somewhere between Virginia and Nevada, there is a vortex that traps packages. If you only have the address on the outside, there's a good chance that it will disappear, never to be seen again....but with one inside as insurance, that chance of the package actually reaching its destination increases greatly.

Once, the postal service actually returned the address label to me, apologizing that it had been ripped off the box, and that they unfortunately were unable to locate said box.....

Of course if you ship by flying monkey, all bets are off.


----------



## The Auditor

myerman82 said:


> The past few years I always want to join in and then I feel I will just be a disappointment. I'm not very "crafty" and would mostly likely get my victim things they most likely already have. lol


The only way you could be a disappointment is by not joining in!!!!


----------



## Halloeve55

The Auditor said:


> It is very important to put a return address not just on the outside, but also on the inside of the box. Learned this the hard way....somewhere between Virginia and Nevada, there is a vortex that traps packages. If you only have the address on the outside, there's a good chance that it will disappear, never to be seen again....but with one inside as insurance, that chance of the package actually reaching its destination increases greatly.
> 
> Once, the postal service actually returned the address label to me, apologizing that it had been ripped off the box, and that they unfortunately were unable to locate said box.....
> 
> Of course if you ship by flying monkey, all bets are off.


 reaper/victim vultures..we should send off the first box as a decoy..package carrier vulture shall open the box and be bombarded with,hmm,i don't know,ninja gerbil poo?? then of course send the victim its actual gift ehh,who knows..maybe drop the whole idea..i'm itching for a nice drink..my brain isn't functioning


----------



## The Auditor

Yeah, you need something tall and strong. Hurricane?


----------



## Halloeve55

anything to turn my unhappy to haunting!  any brownies!?? where are the bakers tonight? no,not that kind! auditor is here already with his herbs..


----------



## The Auditor

Halloeve55 said:


> anything to turn my unhappy to haunting!  any brownies!?? where are the bakers tonight? no,not that kind! auditor is here already with his herbs..


grrrr..........


----------



## The Auditor

I jus' kiddin'!


----------



## Halloeve55

: peeps around her broom that she holds as a shield: "hey fellow,you walked into that one,posting about your fine herbs and all..oregano..:snickers:"


----------



## The Auditor

Yeah yeah yeah...and right on the heels of brownie talk....

Umm, you know, that broom isn't much of a shield....oh, here's your drink...careful, it'll sneak up on you. Like that guy with the scream mask behind you.


----------



## bethene

Good tip,, never thought of that!


----------



## Halloeve55

well,its all i had! my hat may be big but its flimsy! :looks at pathetic not-so-fireproof broom and hides it: i'll take that drink WITHOUT the side of mr.creepy man..or woman..


----------



## kallie

Dang! We got awhile until we get our victim! I'm trying to resist pre-shopping until I find out if I have a traditional or horror fan victim. SO hard!


----------



## Halloeve55

kallie said:


> Dang! We got awhile until we get our victim! I'm trying to resist pre-shopping until I find out if I have a traditional or horror fan victim. SO hard!


Hop on the To Buy or Not to Buy train! Runs 24/7!


----------



## myerman82

bethene said:


> I wrote this in a pm to myersman82, but thought I would also post it here:
> 
> 
> " hello. saw your post about the reaper,, well don't let that keep you away! You can always thrift store and garage sale shop,, lots of people like that stuff too,,, for the 2nd reaper I received potion bottles from Michaels,, and I loved them,,, it is the thought that some one took the time to get us something picked out special for us that makes it great~~ we would love to have you join in,, and who knows, some one who has you for a victim might not make stuff either!"
> 
> I really hope that the craftiness or lack there of does not keep any one away, ,we are here for the love of Halloween, and this is such a fun way to kick off our favorite season!!!! so come one, come all, and jump on in,,, they are keeping drinks ready in the bushes for you ( and Auditor has his "herbs" )
> 
> And who doe not want to see what the vampire squirrels and the ninja gerbils are going to do next!!!!!


Just saw this, was away for the evening. I'm leaning towards joining. Will let you know for sure tomorrow.  I need to start stalking to likes and dislikes topic. I feel sorry for my victim. lol


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> Just saw this, was away for the evening. I'm leaning towards joining. Will let you know for sure tomorrow.  I need to start stalking to likes and dislikes topic. I feel sorry for my victim. lol


ooh,just join already..i need that headless,faceless farmer!


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> ooh,just join already..i need that headless,faceless farmer!


Wouldn't it be something if we got each other. I know odds of that happening are slim but it would be funny if at least one of us got the other person.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

myerman82 said:


> The past few years I always want to join in and then I feel I will just be a disappointment. I'm not very "crafty" and would mostly likely get my victim things they most likely already have. lol


you don't have to be very crafty, Pinterest is your friend  and Goodwill/ Thrift store.


----------



## myerman82

With my luck whoever I get has a very vague likes and dislikes list and no photos to go off of. lol


----------



## BR1MSTON3

kallie said:


> Dang! We got awhile until we get our victim! I'm trying to resist pre-shopping until I find out if I have a traditional or horror fan victim. SO hard!


Totally agree. Would like to buy some stuff, but I always like to find out who my victim is and their likes first and plan from there


----------



## The Auditor

myerman82 said:


> With my luck whoever I get has a very vague likes and dislikes list and no photos to go off of. lol


Just look at that as opportunity...


----------



## BR1MSTON3




----------



## WitchyKitty

myerman82 said:


> With my luck whoever I get has a very vague likes and dislikes list and no photos to go off of. lol


If that happens, you can always try going to their profile page and reading through their posts to see what they've commented on! If they post a comment to someone saying, "Hey, that's awesome, I love that, I would love to make/buy/find/try that" about anything, then there's an idea for ya'!


----------



## Kymmm

It's definitely a little more challenging when you get a victim who hasn't posted much but if they don't take the opportunity to make their likes and dislikes known, then it's THEIR fault if they get things they don't want... not yours. You can only do the best with the information you have. So fret not.. join in and have fun.. that's what the Secret Reaper is all about!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Going to play with foam tomorrow.. and other goodies who knows, maybe even a reaper gift or two..


----------



## myerman82

OK, ok let me read through the likes and dislikes list and read the rules again. I think I am in.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Just finished another possible Reaper gift...
*On a side note...as I stalk through the likes/dislikes lists in preparation, I have noticed some people say they dislike bugs. You should write if that includes spiders or not...some have indicated this, others have not. Some people, like me, dislike bugs, but spiders are the exception...I love spiders in Halloween decor! Others consider spiders bugs and dislike them. It's a small, silly thing I noticed, but I thought it was kind of important since many Halloween items and crafts include spiders and webs!
**...and no, that isn't a hint that this craft I just finished is covered in spiders, lol. (though I could possibly make something with spiders in the future...)


----------



## AsH-1031

Hi everyone. I am really excited to be doing the secret reaper again this year. I had such a fun time making and gathering gifts for my victim last fall. I'm hoping this will help me get back into the Halloween mood since I'm having a hard time getting as excited and geared up for it this year (I don't know what's wrong with me!). Happy Reaping guys!


----------



## im the goddess

Oh, I like spiders witchykitty! I'll love what you make me. What's everyone drinking inthe bushes tonight? It's awfully quiet. I'm having a dry vodka martini with Crystal Head Vodka. I know several people who would love that crystal skull when I've finished with the contents.



WitchyKitty said:


> Just finished another possible Reaper gift...
> *On a side note...as I stalk through the likes/dislikes lists in preparation, I have noticed some people say they dislike bugs. You should write if that includes spiders or not...some have indicated this, others have not. Some people, like me, dislike bugs, but spiders are the exception...I love spiders in Halloween decor! Others consider spiders bugs and dislike them. It's a small, silly thing I noticed, but I thought it was kind of important since many Halloween items and crafts include spiders and webs!
> **...and no, that isn't a hint that this craft I just finished is covered in spiders, lol. (though I could possibly make something with spiders in the future...)


----------



## BR1MSTON3

WitchyKitty said:


> Just finished another possible Reaper gift...
> *On a side note...as I stalk through the likes/dislikes lists in preparation, I have noticed some people say they dislike bugs. You should write if that includes spiders or not...some have indicated this, others have not. Some people, like me, dislike bugs, but spiders are the exception...I love spiders in Halloween decor! Others consider spiders bugs and dislike them. It's a small, silly thing I noticed, but I thought it was kind of important since many Halloween items and crafts include spiders and webs!
> **...and no, that isn't a hint that this craft I just finished is covered in spiders, lol. (though I could possibly make something with spiders in the future...)


And I am off to add to my dislikes!


----------



## Kelloween

Speaking of spiders...we have a spider infestation this year...they are having to spray for them..darn webs all over everything outside//I kept thinking I had seen an awful lot of them and today the sprayer man came to our door to let us know what was happening..weird huh??


----------



## Halloeve55

Kelloween said:


> Speaking of spiders...we have a spider infestation this year...they are having to spray for them..darn webs all over everything outside//I kept thinking I had seen an awful lot of them and today the sprayer man came to our door to let us know what was happening..weird huh??


we do too.im not scared of them but it's annoying.i have skinks that live on my porch and love hanging all around my house..things are supposed to eat them! Lol.lousy natural pest control!


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> OK, ok let me read through the likes and dislikes list and read the rules again. I think I am in.


good,headless faceless farmer can put down the pitchfork and sharpie! Witchykitty:I am off to be specific about bugs on my list


----------



## Bethany

Soooooo........... How many are we up to now? 
Hope to go to Saver's tomorrow some time. And the new Goodwill stores in the area & of course Big Lots, Michael's & DT while here in O HI O..


----------



## bethene

myerman82,, come, join the party!!!! LOL!!!!!!

I have alot of webs this year in the corner of the front of the house, need to power wash it,,, went out after dark to turn the sprinkler off, and wow.. spider city,,, unbelievable amount of spiders!! I am not afraid of them,, they eat skeeters,, so thats cool,, but why can't they go in a back corner?? I do know why they are there, we moved a light pole there, and at night the light draws bug to their webs,, but do not want the ugly mess in the front of my house! 

up to 104


----------



## witchymom

bethene said:


> up to 104


how many did we have last year?


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

Just saw this from Facebook! MEE!!!


----------



## whynotgrl666

Dear Santa,um...great pumpkin ,um reaper . I want an orange kitten , a murder of crows ,a voodoo doll for each ex , a sturdy shovel ,arsenic , old lace,bell,book and candles , chocolate coveted coffee beans, and jars for my witch pantry.Anything at all homemade andfrom the bottom of your little black frozen heart to mine is splendid really! The other girls in my coven say you don't exist but I Want to believe . I will leave out butter beer and biscuits .-Amy the girl who creeps out all the other kids and smiles too much at nothing.( in response to people who are vague and don't post much)


----------



## Pumpkin5

So when I get my "victim's" name, I can start sending things immediately? Like teasers that lead to the grand finale reaper gift? Is that right? (I saw someone in the mini-reaper thread did that, and what can I say? I'm a copycat! Hey, I know a good idea when I steal it.) Can everyone PLEASE post pictures of the gift you receive? I LOVE visual aids!


----------



## bethene

pumpkin 5,, yes,, you can start sending right away after you get your victim, if you wish to torment them, well all the better!!!! And we will have a special thread for the pictures,, 

last year we had about 370,, do not think we will get anywhere near that,, in a few days will try to message some that were in last year, so they do not miss it, and will post it back on face book too!!


----------



## witchymom

bethene said:


> pumpkin 5,, yes,, you can start sending right away after you get your victim, if you wish to torment them, well all the better!!!! And we will have a special thread for the pictures,,
> 
> last year we had about 370,, do not think we will get anywhere near that,, in a few days will try to message some that were in last year, so they do not miss it, and will post it back on face book too!!


yeah i thought we had a really big group last year


----------



## Kymmm

Yes, as soon as you get your victims name you can start the teasers. Last year was the first year I got teasers and I must say, it made the anticipation grow! It was exciting knowing that there was someone was out there.... plotting... lol


Ooops, Bethene beat me to this... You are too efficient girl!!


----------



## witchymom

my reaper can send me teasers. 

i would be so down with that! LOLOL


----------



## witchymom

So I ask the alien to get me some water, and she comes back with my witch cup that i haven't seen in months! 

I think it's a sign...........

Victim! Victim! Victim!


----------



## witchymom

ignore the mess in the background. yall are family and i dont clean for family  LOL


----------



## MissMandy

Dang, so much happens in here when I'm away for a couple of days! Herbs and magic brownies.....all the good stuff too


----------



## Halloeve55

MissMandy said:


> Dang, so much happens in here when I'm away for a couple of days! Herbs and magic brownies.....all the good stuff too


plenty more to come! Stay tuned......


----------



## WitchyKitty

Whew! 17 mile/3 hour bike ride today...beautiful weather for it, but now I'm too exhausted to work on any reaper gifts! Guess I'll just have to work on my Likes/Dislikes and Ideas album instead! Wish I had more pics of my indoor Halloween decor for my future reaper...but for some reason I don't have them on my computer. Hmmm...did I print them out on actual film?! Time to do some searching...


----------



## witchymom

WitchyKitty said:


> Whew! 17 mile/3 hour bike ride today...beautiful weather for it, but now I'm too exhausted to work on any reaper gifts!


i'm tired just reading about that. i took two naps to compensate for your athletic over zealousness LOLOL


----------



## MissMandy

Well, I'll just sit here in these bushes waiting for all the crazies to join me  Meanwhile, I'm cooking up a big batch of chicken & summer squash soup in my trusty cauldron. So if ya see smoke coming out of the shrubs......it's just the soup


----------



## Halloeve55

MissMandy said:


> Well, I'll just sit here in these bushes waiting for all the crazies to join me  Meanwhile, I'm cooking up a big batch of chicken & summer squash soup in my trusty cauldron. So if ya see smoke coming out of the shrubs......it's just the soup


yeah cause obviously auditor isn't here with his herbs yet!hehe.that bike ride sounds nice but intense!ill eat some brownies now! Any pumpkin cookies tonight?


----------



## MissMandy

Hey Auditor, where ya at? I need some herbs... for my soup, yeah that's it


----------



## beautifulnightmare

No partying for me tonight. After a weekend consisting of a kid's birthday party & visit from my mother I am dead tired. I'm going to take my blankie find a comfy spot in the bushes and wrap up like a mummy so it's dark and sleep.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Victim ?


----------



## Halloeve55

Moonwitchkitty:I'll be your victim for one of those!!! my evil mini goblin has drained me of my sanity today!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

mine too. the oldest just won't stop talking  i don't mind sharing


----------



## Halloeve55

moonwitchkitty said:


> mine too. the oldest just won't stop talking  i don't mind sharing


 good! Cheers to bedtime and witch time behind the bushes! Where are the bakers?


----------



## The Auditor

bethene said:


> in a few days will try to message some that were in last year, so they do not miss it, and will post it back on face book too!!


Which will help clear things up for those poor unfortunates you've befriended who aren't Halloween people, and are undoubtedly curious about the references to Victims and Ninja Gerbils that have appeared on your wall


----------



## Teresa M

bethene said:


> myerman82,, come, join the party!!!! LOL!!!!!!
> 
> I have alot of webs this year in the corner of the front of the house, need to power wash it,,, went out after dark to turn the sprinkler off, and wow.. spider city,,, unbelievable amount of spiders!! I am not afraid of them,, they eat skeeters,, so thats cool,, but why can't they go in a back corner?? I do know why they are there, we moved a light pole there, and at night the light draws bug to their webs,, but do not want the ugly mess in the front of my house!
> 
> up to 104


I wish we were having a spider problem this year. Instead, we are having a problem with their dinner; the afore mentioned skeeters. They are terrible this year!!!


----------



## Halloeve55

Teresa M said:


> I wish we were having a spider problem this year. Instead, we are having a problem with their dinner; the afore mentioned skeeters. They are terrible this year!!!


If you are talking about mosquitoes,I've been getting giant brown,striped ones that i've never seen before,and i've lived in virginia for 24 years..yuk


----------



## WitchyKitty

Halloeve55 said:


> good! Cheers to bedtime and witch time behind the bushes! Where are the bakers?


I'm here, but not sure I have enough energy tonight to mix up a batch of goodies. All I seem to have on hand is trail mix, fresh fruit, 2% cheddar cheese and multi-grain crackers. Sigh...a baker with a house full of healthy snacks...someone find me something sweet!!!! STAT!!


----------



## Halloeve55

WitchyKitty said:


> I'm here, but not sure I have enough energy tonight to mix up a batch of goodies. All I seem to have on hand is trail mix, fresh fruit, 2% cheddar cheese and multi-grain crackers. Sigh...a baker with a house full of healthy snacks...someone find me something sweet!!!! STAT!!


i have no energy myself and i am snacking on a trail mix..might just grab my sleeping bag and cozy up behind the bushes..ZZZzzzz


----------



## WitchyKitty

Do we have any brownies left over from the other night? A nice warm brownie on this chilly night would be soooo wonderful!


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> Hey Auditor, where ya at? I need some herbs... for my soup, yeah that's it


Tending the crops. Seriously. Here's some rosemary and oregano for the soup.


----------



## Halloeve55

oh i course,maybe i can heat up chocolate to drizzle on top! we are always the two left when i get some zzz's.i wake up and their was a party in my wake...every time!


----------



## The Auditor

WitchyKitty said:


> Do we have any brownies left over from the other night? A nice warm brownie on this chilly night would be soooo wonderful!


I think so...but don't ask how we kept it warm all this time...want ice cream on it?

: settles into the bushes. Pokes Mandy for the heck of it :


----------



## WitchyKitty

{{Eats a leftover herb brownie, hoping it's safe to eat...}}}


----------



## Halloeve55

of course its safe to eat,its grown natural herbs!


----------



## WitchyKitty

It's been quite quiet in the bushes lately...


----------



## Halloeve55

WitchyKitty said:


> It's been quite quiet in the bushes lately...


too quiet!


----------



## The Auditor

WitchyKitty said:


> It's been quite quiet in the bushes lately...


Seems to me you're in the perfect position to change that...


----------



## The Auditor

In the meantime, I'm going to sit here quietly. And occasionally poke Mandy.


----------



## Halloeve55

i think we are all just gonna go to sleep..i am! and think of victim possibilities!


----------



## Bethany

Sorry I've been MIA. Here's a cupcake cake to make up for it.


----------



## Teresa M

Halloeve55 said:


> If you are talking about mosquitoes,I've been getting giant brown,striped ones that i've never seen before,and i've lived in virginia for 24 years..yuk


Yes! Those are the ones! They are vicious! We will have been in our house for 14 years in August and we are about to have our yard treated for mosquitos for the first time because they are so bad this year. We had two of my Grandbabies from Friday to Saturday and just in the amount of time that it took me to strap my Grandson into his carseat last night, I got about a dozen bites on my legs! So, as much as I don't like spiders, I would really rather have them.


----------



## Halloeve55

Teresa M said:


> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are talking about mosquitoes,I've been getting giant brown,striped ones that i've never seen before,and i've lived in virginia for 24 years..yuk
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Those are the ones! They are vicious! We will have been in our house for 14 years in August and we are about to have our yard treated for mosquitos for the first time because they are so bad this year. We had two of my Grandbabies from Friday to Saturday and just in the amount of time that it took me to strap my Grandson into his carseat last night, I got about a dozen bites on my legs! So, as much as I don't like spiders, I would really rather have them.
Click to expand...

yeah.my garden is slowly dying because I can't bare to water it at night when it's cooler cause the freakn mosquitoes.ill wear pants and they will go for my face!


----------



## Halloeve55

Stuffing myself quickly with the drac cupcakes Bethany made before I fall dead asleep!


----------



## Hilda

The Auditor said:


> In the meantime, I'm going to sit here quietly. And occasionally poke Mandy.


You have to stop poking people. Shhhhhhh Larry put the equivalent of a facebook 'like' button on here and we got 'this post is killer'. If he finds out people are poking each other... instead of a poke button, Larry will give us a 'stab each other' feature. hahahahahaahaha


----------



## sikntwizted

Is it wrong of me to do some pre-shopping and craft work in hopes that my victim doesn't like what I got? Kinda hoping I can keep it


----------



## Bethany

sikntwizted said:


> Is it wrong of me to do some pre-shopping and craft work in hopes that my victim doesn't like what I got? Kinda hoping I can keep it


LOL Know the feeling. Found it hard to part with a few one of a kind items I did for my victim in the mini reaper.


----------



## Halloeve55

Just a thought reapers,you should join the card exchange too!get Halloween cards while you wait for your gift!! Just a thought...


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

Halloeve55 said:


> Just a thought reapers,you should join the card exchange too!get Halloween cards while you wait for your gift!! Just a thought...


Have the signups started yet?


----------



## Halloeve55

Living Dead Girl 1031 said:


> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought reapers,you should join the card exchange too!get Halloween cards while you wait for your gift!! Just a thought...
> 
> 
> 
> Have the signups started yet?
Click to expand...

yes they have  I'll bump the thread up for you


----------



## bethene

stayed home form work today, have a horrendous cold, mostly in the lungs,,, might join you all in the bushes for a long nap....

we are up to 108!!


----------



## offmymeds

Oh sorry to hear that Bethene, get better soon! 

wow, 108? is that a record?


----------



## Halloeve55

bethene said:


> stayed home form work today, have a horrendous cold, mostly in the lungs,,, might join you all in the bushes for a long nap....
> 
> we are up to 108!!


come join us for naps while we wait for the moon to rise! . Hope more show up soon with fall getting closer!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Sorry to hear you are sick bethene! I hope you were able to get rested up in the bushes! I know I slept well!


----------



## chinclub

I'm sorry you are feeling sick. I hope you get better soon.


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene said:


> stayed home form work today, have a horrendous cold, mostly in the lungs,,, might join you all in the bushes for a long nap....
> 
> we are up to 108!!


Hope you start to feel better, soon!! Everyone in the bushes has been all cuddled up sleeping lately, so you'd probably get plenty of rest if you joined us! I think MissMandy was making chicken soup, too...


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> I think so...but don't ask how we kept it warm all this time...want ice cream on it?
> 
> : settles into the bushes. Pokes Mandy for the heck of it :


Hey, hey....watch it bub 



The Auditor said:


> In the meantime, I'm going to sit here quietly. And occasionally poke Mandy.


Wth? lol Poke me all ya want, after a couple of the brownies....I was out! 



Halloeve55 said:


> Just a thought reapers,you should join the card exchange too!get Halloween cards while you wait for your gift!! Just a thought...


No one actually sends the cards til late September into October though. So there's a good chance you'll get reaped before getting any cards lol. 



bethene said:


> stayed home form work today, have a horrendous cold, mostly in the lungs,,, might join you all in the bushes for a long nap....
> 
> we are up to 108!!


Oh no  You need to feel better bethiepoo! 



WitchyKitty said:


> Hope you start to feel better, soon!! Everyone in the bushes has been all cuddled up sleeping lately, so you'd probably get plenty of rest if you joined us! I think MissMandy was making chicken soup, too...


Yes, yes I did! Not your traditional chicken soup, but chicken soup nonetheless!


----------



## Halloeve55

MissMandy said:


> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought reapers,you should join the card exchange too!get Halloween cards while you wait for your gift!! Just a thought...
> 
> 
> 
> No one actually sends the cards til late September into October though. So there's a good chance you'll get reaped before getting any cards lol.
Click to expand...

 shh don't say that!! I'm still new to the reaping thing and the exchange so I'm getting the timelines figured out but I might just send my cards out a little early..who knows..I'm just anxious to get something!! Lol


----------



## bethene

thanks every one,, slept most of the day away,, hope the snoring did not bother you,, not sure how I feel yet,, so tired yet,, want to go back to snooze in the bushes,,, 
going to try to go to work though, will see how long I last! unless I get up and just can't function! 

Some one asked about a record amount, last year we had over 370, this year so far, 110, so we might not make it this year, I don't think alot of the regulars are joining,,, not sure why,


----------



## im the goddess

bethene said:


> stayed home form work today, have a horrendous cold, mostly in the lungs,,, might join you all in the bushes for a long nap....
> 
> we are up to 108!!


Hope you feel better. I had that a couple of weeks ago, and it lasted a week. I kept loosing my voice and sounding like a bull frog.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Wow. I've come to realize that I am nervous about how to safely ship some of the things for my victim (should my future victim like the things I have so far, anyway). Now my first secret reaper anxiety has gone from just being about my victim liking their gifts, to the gifts getting there in the same shape I sent them!!! What if something breaks?!? What if glue doesn't hold?!? What if the heat inside the delivery truck melts paints/finishes and it sticks to its protective bubble wrap or shipping paper?!? What if rogue vampire ducks break into the delivery truck and put bite marks on all the gifts in their never ending, all consuming hunt for blood?!?!?!?


----------



## Halloeve55

Witchykitty:my gift will arrive ok I think!


----------



## witchymom

bethene said:


> thanks every one,, slept most of the day away,, hope the snoring did not bother you,, not sure how I feel yet,, so tired yet,, want to go back to snooze in the bushes,,,
> going to try to go to work though, will see how long I last! unless I get up and just can't function!
> 
> Some one asked about a record amount, last year we had over 370, this year so far, 110, so we might not make it this year, I don't think alot of the regulars are joining,,, not sure why,


i know ravens hollow has personal issues so he wont be playing. 

and while yall are laying under bushes..... I'll just play in the pool!


----------



## Halloeve55

witchymom:just rub it in! I'll just have to find a squirt gun for behind the bushes!!


----------



## witchymom

Halloeve55 said:


> witchymom:just rub it in! I'll just have to find a squirt gun for behind the bushes!!


lolololol good luck with that


----------



## "i got a rock!"

I love a Christmas story, Soooo want one of these, hint hint.


----------



## NOWHINING

NO BUGS AND NO SPIDERS!!! (shuddering)



WitchyKitty said:


> Just finished another possible Reaper gift...
> *On a side note...as I stalk through the likes/dislikes lists in preparation, I have noticed some people say they dislike bugs. You should write if that includes spiders or not...some have indicated this, others have not. Some people, like me, dislike bugs, but spiders are the exception...I love spiders in Halloween decor! Others consider spiders bugs and dislike them. It's a small, silly thing I noticed, but I thought it was kind of important since many Halloween items and crafts include spiders and webs!
> **...and no, that isn't a hint that this craft I just finished is covered in spiders, lol. (though I could possibly make something with spiders in the future...)


----------



## witchymom

"i got a rock!" said:


> I love a Christmas story, Soooo want one of these, hint hint.


i take one too please!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING

(yawning) I got to go to bed early, I have to open the store in the morning! So, me gonna go into the bushes with my Edward blanket and go to.... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I think I'm going to enjoy a big bowl of ice-cream tonight. If we can't drawl reapers in by chanting maybe we can lure them in with sweets.


----------



## "i got a rock!"

spiders would look good on that leg lamp shade


NOWHINING said:


> NO BUGS AND NO SPIDERS!!! (shuddering)


----------



## MissMandy

*puts blankie on the ground & takes my usual spot in the bushes* Pajama party! Marshmallow anyone?


----------



## NOWHINING

does it comes with chocolate? 


MissMandy said:


> *puts blankie on the ground & takes my usual spot in the bushes* Pajama party! Marshmallow anyone?


----------



## Halloeve55

i have chocolate and graham crackers!


----------



## MissMandy

NOWHINING said:


> does it comes with chocolate?


But of course!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

MissMandy I want some!!!


----------



## MissMandy

moonwitchkitty said:


> MissMandy I want some!!!


Dig in chickie! There's plenty to go around. Try the chocolate grahams with the Ghirardelli raspberry chocolate.....to die for! Mwuahahaha


----------



## The Auditor

...settles down, spreads Nutella on a graham cracker...tops with a York Peppermint Pattie...expertly toasts a marshmallow, slides it atop the peppermint...adds top cracker, smooshes....


----------



## The Auditor

Halloeve55 said:


> witchymom:just rub it in! I'll just have to find a squirt gun for behind the bushes!!


Um, don't have to...the pool's right over there...just jump right in.

Oooo Jump Right In....someone stop me before I start singing Zac Brown....


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> Um, don't have to...the pool's right over there...just jump right in.
> 
> Oooo Jump Right In....someone stop me before I start singing Zac Brown....


Absolutely not, I love ZBB!


----------



## The Auditor

WitchyKitty said:


> Everyone in the bushes has been all cuddled up sleeping lately,


and you wonder why I'm always in the bushes....


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> Absolutely not, I love ZBB!


All the more reason you should want me not to sing it....


----------



## MissMandy

Hahaha hey I can't sing for crap but I don't let that stop me!


----------



## The Auditor

bethene said:


> I don't think alot of the regulars are joining,,, not sure why,


Have to admit, I was on the fence right up until I clicked "send" with my PM. But the Ninja Gerbil tied me down, and tortured me until I agreed to take part.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

The Auditor said:


> and you wonder why I'm always in the bushes....


snickering, lighting toots. and blaming it on the minions.. yes dear man we know it isn't barking spiders.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Long day of inventory, but then again everyday is. so glad to settle down with my friends here in the bushes. got some yummy marshmallows in my pumpkin spice coffee, well my version of it anyway.. giggling while reading everyones post. Wishing and hoping the 17 would hurry up and get here i neeeeeeeeeeeddddd
MY VICTIM!!!!!


----------



## The Auditor

He said, "Hello my name is Vic! Meet my twin brother Tim! We're both feeling kind of wild tonight...."


with sincere apologies to Toby Keith.


----------



## MissMandy

Is it Vic or Tim that's in a poking kinda mood?


----------



## NOWHINING

okay sure!!! craving for chocolate and sweet. I hate being poor at the moment.



MissMandy said:


> But of course!


----------



## NOWHINING

do you guys know that poking is not healthy? we need stabbing?! ..... well maybe not. 
HIII VIC!!!!
HIII TIM!!!!
VIC-TIM!!!! (giggles)


----------



## Halloeve55

moonwitchkitty said:


> Long day of inventory, but then again everyday is. so glad to settle down with my friends here in the bushes. got some yummy marshmallows in my pumpkin spice coffee, well my version of it anyway.. giggling while reading everyones post. Wishing and hoping the 17 would hurry up and get here i neeeeeeeeeeeddddd
> MY VICTIM!!!!!


pumpkin spice?coffee!? Have extras?


----------



## Teresa M

WitchyKitty said:


> Wow. I've come to realize that I am nervous about how to safely ship some of the things for my victim (should my future victim like the things I have so far, anyway). Now my first secret reaper anxiety has gone from just being about my victim liking their gifts, to the gifts getting there in the same shape I sent them!!! What if something breaks?!? What if glue doesn't hold?!? What if the heat inside the delivery truck melts paints/finishes and it sticks to its protective bubble wrap or shipping paper?!? What if rogue vampire ducks break into the delivery truck and put bite marks on all the gifts in their never ending, all consuming hunt for blood?!?!?!?


LOL Welcome to the world of Secret Reaper!


----------



## Bethany

moonwitchkitty said:


> snickering, lighting toots. and blaming it on the minions.. yes dear man we know it isn't barking spiders.


Do we have a can of Barking Spider Repellent? They have a bad case of halitosis!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

I really thought I was going to be ok this year. I convinced myself I didn't have to be one of the first to sign up or sit outside bethene's house chanting this year and for a time I made it true. I calmly signed up yesterday and then the mania hit me two fold! I could barely concentrate at work today because I kept thinking "I want my victim, I want my victim, I want my victim" At one point I was deep in a project and my weak brain came up with "I wonder if I have my victim yet!" even though I know we are long days from there. So here I am setting up camp and preparing to march and celebrate until we get our victims. I am so happy I have all of you to carry on with who understand the sweet agony of this time of year!! Thank you bethene for doing this every year and putting up with our mayhem - hope you get well soon so you can enjoy too!


----------



## BR1MSTON3




----------



## witchymom

its morning

i hate mornings

means i have to work

cant get in pool till my work is done

i hate mornings

blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## moonwitchkitty

BR1MSTON3 said:


>


This is too cute Brmstone3


----------



## Halloween Scream

Whoo hoo! I finally finished all of my open orders, and as a reward I signed up for SECRET REAPER! Thank you Bethene! Can't wait for my VICTIM!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Ug. Rainy, cool weather...just got home from work and feeling a bit run down and sick.  I had reaper projects I wanted to work on, but not sure if I even feel like moving right now...


----------



## Halloeve55

Hope you feel better witchykitty!


----------



## Halloeve55

Oh yeah,I'm sure missmandy still has some chicken soup leftover


----------



## WitchyKitty

Halloeve55 said:


> Oh yeah,I'm sure missmandy still has some chicken soup leftover


That'd probably be tasty and make me feel a bit better, I'm sure, but being a vegetarian here, I suppose I'd need a different soup! 
I did decide to drag myself off the couch and work on another project for SR...but just ended up being too tired to pay attention and burnt myself several times with the dreaded hot glue gun. Think I'll go back to the couch, then later make the trek out to the bushes...if I'm alive still...


----------



## Halloeve55

Then I shall find vegetarian brownies! Lol


----------



## bethene

we are up to 115 now! slow but sure inching out way up.


----------



## MissMandy

BR1MSTON3 said:


>


Hahaha that's great, BR1M!



Halloeve55 said:


> Oh yeah,I'm sure missmandy still has some chicken soup leftover


I sure do. Made a batch and stuck in the freezer for the coming cooler months


----------



## wednesdayaddams

*Chicken Broth-vegetarian*

WitchyKitty "Better than Boullion" makes a broth called "no chicken" and it tastes exactly like chicken broth. IT IS THE BOMB! I use it for everything and you can make gravy too. Although there is an awesome veggie gravy known as "mean chef's mushroom gravy" online that is one of the best ever!

They make a beefless bouillion as well but I have not tried it.

Frontier makes a "Beefless broth" as well. I have it but haven't tried it yet.





WitchyKitty said:


> That'd probably be tasty and make me feel a bit better, I'm sure, but being a vegetarian here, I suppose I'd need a different soup!
> I did decide to drag myself off the couch and work on another project for SR...but just ended up being too tired to pay attention and burnt myself several times with the dreaded hot glue gun. Think I'll go back to the couch, then later make the trek out to the bushes...if I'm alive still...


----------



## Halloeve55

wednesdayaddams said:


> WitchyKitty "Better than Boullion" makes a broth called "no chicken" and it tastes exactly like chicken broth. IT IS THE BOMB!


 I can't find that crap anywhere! Pisses me off! Lol


----------



## WitchyKitty

wednesdayaddams said:


> WitchyKitty "Better than Boullion" makes a broth called "no chicken" and it tastes exactly like chicken broth. IT IS THE BOMB! I use it for everything and you can make gravy too. Although there is an awesome veggie gravy known as "mean chef's mushroom gravy" online that is one of the best ever!
> 
> They make a beefless bouillion as well but I have not tried it.
> 
> Frontier makes a "Beefless broth" as well. I have it but haven't tried it yet.


Hmmm, I've never heard of Better Than Bullion no chicken broth...where have you found this? I could totally use some of that right about now...


----------



## dariusobells

Was sitting here in my shallow den (grave what ever) when I felt a sharp yet small stab in my hand, looking down I saw a furry little long tailed assassin trying his best to kill my thumb. 

seems the ninja Gerbils may have found the herb brownies.....


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Hallo you can get it online at walmart.com or on amazon.com 



Halloeve55 said:


> I can't find that crap anywhere! Pisses me off! Lol


----------



## bethene

I would not mind bullion either. I am also a vegetarian. would be interested in it!


----------



## Halloeve55

I have a phobia with food shopping online..I'm weird like that..unless its pizzahut/papa johns.lol.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Superior-...-No-Chicken-Soup-Base-8-oz-Pack-of-6/17338612

it's the best thing ever!




bethene said:


> I would not mind bullion either. I am also a vegetarian. would be interested in it!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

lol i live in a small town so if i couldn't order online i would miss out on a lot. 



Halloeve55 said:


> I have a phobia with food shopping online..I'm weird like that..unless its pizzahut/papa johns.lol.


----------



## Halloeve55

wednesdayaddams said:


> lol i live in a small town so if i couldn't order online i would miss out on a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a phobia with food shopping online..I'm weird like that..unless its pizzahut/papa johns.lol.
Click to expand...

 I travel an hour just to go to target/trader joes.food lion has their animal based ones. why not the veggie one too!


----------



## kfinley

I am so in! I missed it last year!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i know my health food store only carries the "no chicken" . i've asked that they carry the beefless but they haven't yet. oh well. frontier makes a beefless that i ordered from amazon. it came in a 1 lb bag! yikes. i haven't even opened it yet. when it gets cooler i'll make a chinese dish with the "beef" gravy but until then, it's just sitting there. waiting. ........i use the no chicken to flavor my pasta water, i make pot pies with veggies and "chicken" gravy with it too. you would not know the difference. i throw cubes of tofu in my "chicken" pot pie and it is wonderful. one of my fave winter dishes. 




Halloeve55 said:


> I travel an hour just to go to target/trader joes.food lion has their animal based ones. why not the veggie one too!


----------



## Halloeve55

My tofu preparation needs work!  but I make a yummy nacho cheese dip with it!pureed.... Lol


----------



## wednesdayaddams

that sounds great! i'd love to know how you make it. if you want a vegan "queso" dip there is a brand called "nacho mom's" that will blow you away. it's made with nutritional yeast and it is hands down amazing.



Halloeve55 said:


> My tofu preparation needs work!  but I make a yummy nacho cheese dip with it!pureed.... Lol


----------



## NOWHINING

BR1MSTON3 said:


>



HEY! where am I in that? I cannot see myself!??!?!?! LOL!


----------



## dariusobells

NOWHINING said:


> HEY! where am I in that? I cannot see myself!??!?!?! LOL!


Mirrors, film, photo-shop... Still no reflection


----------



## NOWHINING

in the bushes, hiding.... reading a book....wishing for food.... better yet...ice cream!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

NOWHINING said:


> in the bushes, hiding.... reading a book....wishing for food.... better yet...ice cream!!


Oh sis! If only you lived CLOSER! I have cake and ice cream!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

After taking my little monsters swimming today in a very cold pool, I can't seem to get warm. Hey! Is there any of that pumpkin spice coffee left?

Victim!
Reapers!
Victim!
Reapers!
join in the fun!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I looked online and only found bulk/multi packs of the "no chicken", or if I found it singly, the shipping was outrageous. I can't afford to have it shipped.  It looks like most stores around here only carry the non vegetarian kinds of it, but next time I go to any store, I will look for it anyway. I would rather have the "no chicken" flavored one...my luck I'll find the "no beef" one, lol.

WitchyKitty is now wondering if her future Reaper box will be filled with "Better than Bullion Vegetarian No Chicken" bottles, lol! ...that and a teaser box full of Halloween packing peanuts that was hinted I was getting pages earlier...


----------



## wednesdayaddams

well if i'm your reaper at least i know what you like. 



WitchyKitty said:


> I looked online and only found bulk/multi packs of the "no chicken", or if I found it singly, the shipping was outrageous. I can't afford to have it shipped.  It looks like most stores around here only carry the non vegetarian kinds of it, but next time I go to any store, I will look for it anyway. I would rather have the "no chicken" flavored one...my luck I'll find the "no beef" one, lol.
> 
> WitchyKitty is now wondering if her future Reaper box will be filled with "Better than Bullion Vegetarian No Chicken" bottles, lol! ...that and a teaser box full of Halloween packing peanuts that was hinted I was getting pages earlier...


----------



## WitchyKitty

There sure are a lot of Baker Reapers and Vegetarian Reapers on here lately...hahaha!
It's funny to see how this thread started off as a SR sign up...then goes into feather boas, glitter bombs, bushes, flying brooms, mixed drinks, ninja gerbils, catnip bombs, pumpkin anything, fires, burnt undies, herbs, magic brownies,swimming pools, soup, ice cream, sleep overs, pokes, bakers, headless/faceless farmers, spider infestations, singing, vegetarians...I'm sure I forgot some interesting things we've talked about so far...but it's quite an odd list if you think about it!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

NOWHINING said:


> in the bushes, hiding.... reading a book....wishing for food.... better yet...ice cream!!


got some Rocky Road and chocolate fudge brownie ice cream from Brams


----------



## wednesdayaddams

witchy are you going to check out grandin road tonight?

p.s. i don't know why so many people dislike glitter. a glittered pumpking with martha stewart's fire opal or garnet glitter is a sight to behold!




WitchyKitty said:


> There sure are a lot of Baker Reapers and Vegetarian Reapers on here lately...hahaha!
> It's funny to see how this thread started off as a SR sign up...then goes into feather boas, glitter bombs, bushes, flying brooms, mixed drinks, ninja gerbils, catnip bombs, pumpkin anything, fires, burnt undies, herbs, magic brownies,swimming pools, soup, ice cream, sleep overs, pokes, bakers, spider infestations, headless farmers, vegetarians...I'm sure I forgot some interesting things we've talked about so far...but it's quite an odd list if you think about it!


----------



## witchymom

WitchyKitty said:


> There sure are a lot of Baker Reapers and Vegetarian Reapers on here lately...hahaha!
> It's funny to see how this thread started off as a SR sign up...then goes into feather boas, glitter bombs, bushes, flying brooms, mixed drinks, ninja gerbils, catnip bombs, pumpkin anything, fires, burnt undies, herbs, magic brownies,swimming pools, soup, ice cream, sleep overs, pokes, bakers, spider infestations, headless farmers, vegetarians...I'm sure I forgot some interesting things we've talked about so far...but it's quite an odd list if you think about it!


nope, pretty standard for us LOLOLOL usually im more active in the bushes but work and the pool are keeping me away some this year LOL


----------



## WitchyKitty

wednesdayaddams said:


> witchy are you going to check out grandin road tonight?
> 
> p.s. i don't know why so many people dislike glitter. a glittered pumpking with martha stewart's fire opal or garnet glitter is a sight to behold!


I usually peek at all the Halloween selling sites from time to time. I can't afford to order, but I can look to get ideas! I love all the stuff in the Grandin Road Halloween 2013 video though...wish I could have a party like that!! As for glitter...I love the look of fancy glittered items like Martha Stewart pumpkins or glitter skulls and such...I just hate having loose glitter everywhere. If there is something with sealed glitter that won't fall off that is fancy and classy, I'm all for it!


----------



## Pumpkin5

How strict are the spending limits? I just want my victim already so I can start planning and sending stuff. I hope I get someone who is fun and playful and who likes my style.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

can't say that we ALL abide by the 20 dollar limit, at least i don't, I get a little carried away


----------



## Halloeve55

i love this thread..i look foward to it all the time..even if i can barely keep my eyes open or am just waking up!


----------



## NOWHINING

my snoring! and Yes it is a very odd list!



WitchyKitty said:


> There sure are a lot of Baker Reapers and Vegetarian Reapers on here lately...hahaha!
> It's funny to see how this thread started off as a SR sign up...then goes into feather boas, glitter bombs, bushes, flying brooms, mixed drinks, ninja gerbils, catnip bombs, pumpkin anything, fires, burnt undies, herbs, magic brownies,swimming pools, soup, ice cream, sleep overs, pokes, bakers, headless/faceless farmers, spider infestations, singing, vegetarians...I'm sure I forgot some interesting things we've talked about so far...but it's quite an odd list if you think about it!


----------



## NOWHINING

SISsY! I AM DROOLING!



beautifulnightmare said:


> Oh sis! If only you lived CLOSER! I have cake and ice cream!


----------



## NOWHINING

OKAY!!!

I have never tried Rocky Road..... Is that sad or what?



moonwitchkitty said:


> got some Rocky Road and chocolate fudge brownie ice cream from Brams


----------



## WitchyKitty

I want my victim. I can't believe we are only halfway through sign ups!! It feels like it's been a month already...I feel like I eat, sleep and breath this whole SR thing, lol. I need to get my victim, finish their gifts, send the box out, have them receive the box and be free of the Secret Reapers hold on my soul!
Victim, victim, victim...


----------



## moonwitchkitty

What? EMERGENCY ICE CREAM STAT


----------



## moonwitchkitty

.


----------



## Teresa M

I am reading posts while making dinner. No vegetarians here. I am searing pork chops with the Weber Steak and Chicken seasoning, along with sauteed potatoes with onions and garlic and broiled asparagus. Hubby had to work late, so I am actually trying to have it ready when he gets home.


----------



## NOWHINING

(mumbling with her mouth full) WHAT EMERGENCY ICE CREAM??????



moonwitchkitty said:


> What? EMERGENCY ICE CREAM STAT


----------



## Kymmm

Pumpkin5 said:


> How strict are the spending limits? I just want my victim already so I can start planning and sending stuff. I hope I get someone who is fun and playful and who likes my style.


This is how I stay in the limit.... sorta... lol
I don't count the stuff I have on hand. This includes craft stuff, items I may have bought on clearance last year or things I have in (what I like to call) my Reaper stash. I buy a gift (or gifts) that are picked out especially for my victim with the 17 to 23 dollar limit. Then it all goes in the box and off to it's new home!!


----------



## Teresa M

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 161356
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ooooooohhhhh, that looks yummy! Can I have dessert before dinner?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

is there any other way?


----------



## The Auditor

Tofu was mentioned earlier. Makes the finest chocolate silk pie I've tasted.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I'd love to try that recipe too auditor! 





The Auditor said:


> Tofu was mentioned earlier. Makes the finest chocolate silk pie I've tasted.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

100 degrees today that ice cream comes in handy


----------



## The Auditor

wednesdayaddams said:


> I'd love to try that recipe too auditor!


'k I'll try to dig it up again.


----------



## Bethany

Any Ice cream left? It was hot today in Indiana while I was wandering around the Flea Market.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

absolutely,, really need to invest in a ice cream maker


----------



## Bethany

Thanks. Will eat as quickly as I can as I can hardly keep my eyes open. 
SO far behind on catching up on the forum here. My email acct. has over 100 unopend emails .


----------



## The Auditor

...scooping vanilla ice cream into waffle cone dishes...pouring just a touch of Bailey's over top...leaving out for whoever wants some...magical bush ice cream won't melt...


----------



## Lady Arsenic

OMG!! I love Bailey's with vanilla ice cream!! Save me some Auditor, I'll be right over! I call it my " adult milkshake" , perfect for after work.


----------



## Teresa M

The Auditor said:


> ...scooping vanilla ice cream into waffle cone dishes...pouring just a touch of Bailey's over top...leaving out for whoever wants some...magical bush ice cream won't melt...


Me, me, me!!!! Please.


----------



## Teresa M

For all of our bakers out there!

http://www.etsy.com/listing/83081205/altered-art-vintage-muffin-tin-halloween


----------



## BR1MSTON3

moonwitchkitty said:


> absolutely,, really need to invest in a ice cream maker


My sons this last Christmas got the wife and I a Kitchenaid, which I LOVE, first thing I got for it was the ice cream maker, worth every penny!


----------



## Halloeve55

The Auditor said:


> ...scooping vanilla ice cream into waffle cone dishes...pouring just a touch of Bailey's over top...leaving out for whoever wants some...magical bush ice cream won't melt...


never tried that but sounds delicious!


----------



## Halloeve55

Teresa M said:


> For all of our bakers out there!
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/83081205/altered-art-vintage-muffin-tin-halloween


 now I'd say you'd know what to get me for the reaper gift but it's sold out  that would look great by my mixer! Yes yes.


----------



## bethene

pretty quiet in the bushes today, I guess every one doe not like getting rained on! 

no new sign ups over night, I am thinking we are having a much smaller reaper this year


----------



## nhh

Aw I bet we will have a larger one. Still a lot of time left. Way too much time waiting for a victim though, if you ask me. 

How many do we have? Are you going to publish a list of who you have so far so everyone know you have them on the list?


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene said:


> pretty quiet in the bushes today, I guess every one doe not like getting rained on!
> 
> no new sign ups over night, I am thinking we are having a much smaller reaper this year


Oh, I had to leave the bushes to go to Dollar Tree because they finally got my fluffy owls in!! Yays! Got some more items...some that I needed to finish possible SR projects as well...finally! Now I'm back...with my owls. 
We still have two weeks left of sign ups! Many more could join in in that time, we will see. If not, we will still have a terrific time with just those of us who have signed up! Over a hundred people is still quite a lot to me!


----------



## kmeyer1313

bethene, i sent you a pm, but please let me know if it didn't go through, and i'll send it again....this sounds like an awesome idea!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

myerman i have no craft ability either and you can always just pull from your halloween stash and find some goodies. that's what i did! 



moonwitchkitty said:


> you don't have to be very crafty, Pinterest is your friend  and Goodwill/ Thrift store.


----------



## MissMandy

This reaper was busy with classes today. But I'm here now and I'm taking my usual spot in the bushes  But first I think I'll pitch a tarp so we don't get too wet tonight


----------



## Teresa M

Halloeve55 said:


> now I'd say you'd know what to get me for the reaper gift but it's sold out  that would look great by my mixer! Yes yes.


That one is sold out, but it gives ideas to us crafty folk!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Mandy I just finished my summer class today....wooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

hey auditor! i finished my tax class today. now just another week or so of white knuckling it until i find out what my grade is! we had to do a 1120 corporate return and it fried my brain. (we only had ONE chapter on corporate taxes and the rest of the class was individual) grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

so glad to be done! 




MissMandy said:


> This reaper was busy with classes today. But I'm here now and I'm taking my usual spot in the bushes  But first I think I'll pitch a tarp so we don't get too wet tonight


----------



## Kymmm

wednesdayaddams said:


> myerman i have no craft ability either and you can always just pull from your halloween stash and find some goodies. that's what i did!


I beg to differ.... the painted lamp and candles???  It was an AWESOME Reaping!!


----------



## Halloeve55

Had a good workout..now i'm willing to throw it all away and stuff myself with baked goods!? whats on the menu?


----------



## The Auditor

Good on ya, Wednesday! The first time is always the hardest (alright, now, get your minds out of the gutter), but after this, every 1120 you do will be a piece of baklava. That is, if its anything like the 1065. My first took 3 days. Now, pfft, couple hours.


----------



## Kymmm

This old body can't handle hangin in the bushes anymore.. I'm conjuring up a hammock!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

awww kymmm now you are going to make me cry!  yes, I did make the candles and I did paint the lampshade. but beyond that anything i attempted to make didn't make its way to you..i was too ashamed to send it. 

and the lamp...well, that was one of the few things i bought and it came that way...painted and all... 





Kymmm said:


> I beg to differ.... the painted lamp and candles???  It was an AWESOME Reaping!!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

kymmm i prefer a nice chair with a side table for my cocktails  that's the only way to watch the goings on, in this old lady's opinion anyway 



Kymmm said:


> This old body can't handle hangin in the bushes anymore.. I'm conjuring up a hammock!


----------



## The Auditor

Halloeve55 said:


> never tried that but sounds delicious!


'tis. Was introduced to Baileys and vanilla ice cream several years ago, as part of a St. Patrick's Day special and a now defunct restaurant. Went to catch the music, which was great...and dessert made it even sweeter.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Making Death by chocolate chip cookies YUMMERS


----------



## The Auditor

Tonight's dessert in the Auditor-ium was gourmet s'mores. Reese's Peanut Butter cups instead of the regular chocolate bar. Tomorrow, will sub a York Peppermint Patty.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

LOL auditor. we didn't do any 1065. that's the funky part about the class. it was a summer class, which was six weeks and 5 weeks were individual taxes which did entail some partnerships and k-1 type stuff, but myself and my classmates were all bewildered at the fact that we had ONE week of corporate tax instruction??HUH????

none of us plan on working in individual taxation so this flummoxed all of us. we all work for c corps so i still don't understand why i had the majority of my class on individual taxation (which by the way was a snooze). oh well. i hope i get the chance to learn more about corporate taxation in a later class, but i only have 4 left to go, so i don't think i will....

and my mind isn't in the gutter much now that i'm an old bag, but the first time for most anything is indeed the hardest. although i don't like baklava. i really prefer chocolate.  (i say this in case you are my reaper ha ha)



The Auditor said:


> Good on ya, Wednesday! The first time is always the hardest (alright, now, get your minds out of the gutter), but after this, every 1120 you do will be a piece of baklava. That is, if its anything like the 1065. My first took 3 days. Now, pfft, couple hours.


----------



## Kymmm

wednesdayaddams said:


> kymmm i prefer a nice chair with a side table for my cocktails  that's the only way to watch the goings on, in this old lady's opinion anyway


I'll just have my drink and goodies levitate close by..


----------



## Halloeve55

what happened to the minions?


----------



## Kymmm

You all are making me grumbly in my tumbly!!!!!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

kymmm if you figured out levitation you best be sharing girl!  LOL




Kymmm said:


> I'll just have my drink and goodies levitate close by..


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Halloeve55 said:


> what happened to the minions?


they are cookie smeared at the moment. and guzzling down all the milk


----------



## Helena Handbasket

I wanna do it too!


----------



## Halloeve55

thats fine! leaves more almond milk for me!


----------



## bethene

We are up to 119!!!!!!!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

bethene i don't know how you mods send out hundreds of emails for reaper.... if i were doing this i would be praying for LESS people.  just sayin! 




bethene said:


> We are up to 119!!!!!!!


----------



## Kymmm

wednesdayaddams said:


> kymmm if you figured out levitation you best be sharing girl!  LOL


Come on over here Wednesday, I'll make it an extra big hammock and we can share. We'll be that slightly odd Witch sister couple (like in Practical Magic) lol
MIDNIGHT MARGARITAS!!! lol


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Well Kymmm, I DO have red hair!

and I like banana margaritas. just so you know 



Kymmm said:


> Come on over here Wednesday, I'll make it an extra big hammock and we can share. We'll be that slightly odd Witch sister couple (like in Practical Magic) lol
> MIDNIGHT MARGARITAS!!! lol


----------



## beautifulnightmare

All the rain is making me insane!


----------



## Kymmm

Wednesday.. I left you a message on your profile


----------



## wednesdayaddams

did your trigger finger have a seizure on the grandin road website girl?




beautifulnightmare said:


> All the rain is making me insane!


----------



## Halloeve55

beautifulnightmare said:


> All the rain is making me insane!


I have a thunderstorm coming up behind me..ugh.They are always at night.Always.


----------



## The Auditor

wednesdayaddams said:


> LOL auditor. we didn't do any 1065. that's the funky part about the class. it was a summer class, which was six weeks and 5 weeks were individual taxes which did entail some partnerships and k-1 type stuff, but myself and my classmates were all bewildered at the fact that we had ONE week of corporate tax instruction??HUH????
> 
> none of us plan on working in individual taxation so this flummoxed all of us. we all work for c corps so i still don't understand why i had the majority of my class on individual taxation (which by the way was a snooze). oh well. i hope i get the chance to learn more about corporate taxation in a later class, but i only have 4 left to go, so i don't think i will....
> 
> and my mind isn't in the gutter much now that i'm an old bag, but the first time for most anything is indeed the hardest. although i don't like baklava. i really prefer chocolate.  (i say this in case you are my reaper ha ha)


Was this your first tax class (can't remember)? They tend to focus on individual at that point. 

What about chocolate-dipped baklava?


----------



## wednesdayaddams

hallo i LOVE thunderstorms and rain. even tho i live in michigan, it has been so dry for the past few years. i welcome rain. and i love the dark dreary days. it is a great reason to make chili 



Halloeve55 said:


> I have a thunderstorm coming up behind me..ugh.They are always at night.Always.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

ha ha auditor. i have not had chocolate baklava but bring some over! i'll taste test the whole batch and then give you an informed opinion 

this is my 9th class in my mba program, so i've had many many many tax classes. ughhhh. i don't even like taxes! i really don't like accounting lol. it's just how i make a living. 

if i could make a living at halloween, i'd be rich! 




The Auditor said:


> Was this your first tax class (can't remember)? They tend to focus on individual at that point.
> 
> What about chocolate-dipped baklava?


----------



## wednesdayaddams

thanks kymmm. i did read it and respond. and yes, it's all your fault.

just sayin!





Kymmm said:


> Wednesday.. I left you a message on your profile


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I don't mind the rain at night. It kind of lulls me to sleep. But carrying groceries and kids in and out makes me annoyed. And my grass is out of control. And my poor flower beds and pumpkin patch needs tending. But whenever I have free time it's raining again


----------



## Halloeve55

wednesdayaddams said:


> hallo i LOVE thunderstorms and rain. even tho i live in michigan, it has been so dry for the past few years. i welcome rain. and i love the dark dreary days. it is a great reason to make chili


i love em too..just not at night..my whole back yard & sides of the house are surrounded by woods and their are no street lights so it gets creepy..lol.especially if there is lots of wind..sounds like a dam* tornado is in the back..lol. mmmm,chili! chili is my FAV!


----------



## Halloeve55

beautifulnightmare said:


> I don't mind the rain at night. It kind of lulls me to sleep. But carrying groceries and kids in and out makes me annoyed. And my grass is out of control. And my poor flower beds and pumpkin patch needs tending. But whenever I have free time it's raining again


i finally attended to my flower-weeds beds..weeds.i hate them but refuse to use weed killer.lol.my grass..just pathetic.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

wish it would rain here, seems i am the happiest when it rains


----------



## wednesdayaddams

nightmare my baby is going on 20 but i remember those days. can't get anything done. 

and then before you know it, your babies are gone and you have totally forgotten how much fun you had despite all the chaos and exhaustion. 



beautifulnightmare said:


> I don't mind the rain at night. It kind of lulls me to sleep. But carrying groceries and kids in and out makes me annoyed. And my grass is out of control. And my poor flower beds and pumpkin patch needs tending. But whenever I have free time it's raining again


----------



## WitchyKitty

moonwitchkitty said:


> wish it would rain here, seems i am the happiest when it rains


...Annnnnd now I shall sing because the song is now stuck in my head...
"I'm only happy when it rains. I'm only happy when it's complicated, 
and though I know you can't appreciate it, I'm only happy when it rains..."


----------



## beautifulnightmare

wednesdayaddams said:


> nightmare my baby is going on 20 but i remember those days. can't get anything done.
> 
> and then before you know it, your babies are gone and you have totally forgotten how much fun you had despite all the chaos and exhaustion.


I keep telling myself that. To slow down and try to enjoy the chaos. But I also worry about my neighbor calling the landlord if our grass gets too tall. And well, any other reason she choses to try to make my life miserable. I know it won't be long and I can make the boys mow, they can't do any worse then their father does it (shhhh).


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I hear you! my neighbors complain about the grass being too tall in my neighbor's yard. it is kind of dumb and a waste of air to complain but in another way i get it. 

but i would give just about anything for another day with my son when he was little. he just loved his "mama" so much and now mama doesn't get so many hugs and smiles. lol. but it is okay. everyone has to grow up 




beautifulnightmare said:


> I keep telling myself that. To slow down and try to enjoy the chaos. But I also worry about my neighbor calling the landlord if our grass gets too tall. And well, any other reason she choses to try to make my life miserable. I know it won't be long and I can make the boys mow, they can't do any worse then their father does it (shhhh).


----------



## Teresa M

wednesdayaddams said:


> nightmare my baby is going on 20 but i remember those days. can't get anything done.
> 
> and then before you know it, your babies are gone and you have totally forgotten how much fun you had despite all the chaos and exhaustion.


And then come Grandbabies! Oh, how I love my Grandbabies!!!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

no grandbabies here yet. and my first post didn't really come out the way i meant it to i think. lol. but yay to little ones in the family. 




Teresa M said:


> And then come Grandbabies! Oh, how I love my Grandbabies!!!


----------



## bethene

No grand babies for me yet either and my baby is 30!


----------



## Kymmm

I don't have any grandbabies either... what's up with these kids? Trying to be responsible and waiting to have kids.. How DARE they?? Don't they know we aren't getting any younger and it IS all about us!! lol


----------



## Halloweeeiner

I'm in!!!!! Can't believe this will be my 6th year!! lol


----------



## madame_mcspanky

Just sent my info to Bethene! I think this marks my 4th year of Secret Reapers. 

Not trying to brag, but I've had some of the BEST reapers. I'm such a lucky victim!


----------



## Katster

Ok I am not in yet but I am following every post which keeps me up later than I should (addicted... thank you Saki, mini reaper) 2 boys 31 & 35 no grand babies yet also and if you want Beautifulnightmare (my first and only victim) I will come down and kick your neighbors butt for you then I will mow your lawn to get rid of any bloody foot prints that I left! I can be a cranky old gal to people who mess with my victims! Also just a short note if I do get in on this sweet and ridiculous venture I will give Auditor a run for the money as raising my boys I was a bartender for 25 years and some of these drinks could use a little spell or two ! Laughing Hysterically!!!


----------



## bethene

oh come on Katster,,,, you gotta sign up now,,, bringing your drink expertise to the stalkers by my house!!!!!!!! 

We are now up to 121,, it is a slow climb,, but climbing we are!!!!!!!


----------



## ondeko

Ok, I'm in. I just sent Bethene a PM. Has Kelloween signed up? mini reaper 2 has been highly entertaining due to her compete lack of patience and the fact that she just my be the last victim standing. I can only imagine how she'd deal with more than a hundred reapings before her turn came. You almost want to bribe her reaper to wait until the last possible second just for the show. *I*, however, was the very soul of grace and patience while I waited--unless you were the postman, the UPS guy or the FedEx guy in which case you got the evil eye every time you drove past the house.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Come on all you on lookers join in this is so much fun. You will have a blast and be glad you did


----------



## Saki.Girl

ondeko said:


> Ok, I'm in. I just sent Bethene a PM. Has Kelloween signed up? mini reaper 2 has been highly entertaining due to her compete lack of patience and the fact that she just my be the last victim standing. I can only imagine how she'd deal with more than a hundred reapings before her turn came. You almost want to bribe her reaper to wait until the last possible second just for the show. *I*, however, was the very soul of grace and patience while I waited--unless you were the postman, the UPS guy or the FedEx guy in which case you got the evil eye every time you drove past the house.



Omg she would exploid if she was last here too lol


----------



## IshWitch

bethene said:


> No sign ups over night,, ,,
> beautifulnightmare, we had a storm in the after noon, people the next town over got alot of wind damage. We got maybe 15 minutes of rain,, the weather guys kept saying we were getting more but it went north, and south of me,, I know alot of folks have had alot of rain,, but we need some,, the grass is the wrong color, keeping the gardens watered. but waited on the grass,, now they say Monday or Tuesday, sameo sameo! they keep talking and nothing happens!


We had a bad storm that Friday, TOO! Lightning hit the tree in our backyard and dropped a branch. A big one. Smashed the corner of our screen porch's roof (surprisingly the corner post is fine! ), landed across all of our patio furniture and was on roof. Didn't hurt any of the furniture! Roof supported it's weight, but didn't damage the roof any either! Amazing. But did shred our gutter and tore a chunk down. Waiting for the insurance dude's report, now.

My Sis and oldest Son live in Midland and they were without power and her boss' house had 2 trees fall on it! Terrible


----------



## moony_1

Just popping in for a quick hello and to check how everyone is! Have you all gone crazy with anticipation yet?


----------



## MissMandy

It HAS felt like we've been waiting forever already lol. Oy, still another 2 weeks to go  I dunno if I can make it man!


----------



## bethene

sorry guys,,, but remember when you all wanted it started early? well I go and do it a day early,,,, and now you are all very impatient reapers!!!!! Ah well, that's the way the cookie crumbles I guess LOL  

123 now!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Hahaha boy that one day is making such a difference!


----------



## Teresa M

bethene said:


> No grand babies for me yet either and my baby is 30!


We had figured that we weren't going to be Grandparents and we thought that we were ok with that. My daughter was 25 (she had always said that she was never going to have kids) and my stepsons were 24 and 26. My daughter had a baby girl on July 7, 2011. Then everyone decided that it was a good time to have babies. My younger stepson's, son was born on June 5, 2012, my older stepson's, daughter was born on June 25, 2012 and my daughter's, son was born on September 6, 2012! Now, I can't believe that we ever thought that we were ok with never being Grandparents! It is the best thing ever!!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Katster said:


> Ok I am not in yet but I am following every post which keeps me up later than I should (addicted... thank you Saki, mini reaper) 2 boys 31 & 35 no grand babies yet also and if you want Beautifulnightmare (my first and only victim) I will come down and kick your neighbors butt for you then I will mow your lawn to get rid of any bloody foot prints that I left! I can be a cranky old gal to people who mess with my victims! Also just a short note if I do get in on this sweet and ridiculous venture I will give Auditor a run for the money as raising my boys I was a bartender for 25 years and some of these drinks could use a little spell or two ! Laughing Hysterically!!!


I hope you do sign up Katster
. You were such an awesome reaper to me. Maybe someday I can be your reaper and return the favor ! & as for my wonderful neighbor; I try my best to ignore her. She is going to be grouchy and nosy but I don't have to let her get to me. If she does then shes won.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I made a little stop into Michael's today. Was so happy they have several aisles of Halloween goodies out! I picked up something to make as a teaser for my future victim and got a couple things for myself. Even got my sis NOWHINING a big ceramic Frankie monster head. Yup! She's gonna love me! But oh the looks I got waiting in line to check out cradling a monster head like a baby!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

so what did you get me? come on, i'm your halloween "sister" too!  

i didn't see any frank heads when i was at mine last week. 



beautifulnightmare said:


> I made a little stop into Michael's today. Was so happy they have several aisles of Halloween goodies out! I picked up something to make as a teaser for my future victim and got a couple things for myself. Even got my sis NOWHINING a big ceramic Frankie monster head. Yup! She's gonna love me! But oh the looks I got waiting in line to check out cradling a monster head like a baby!


----------



## Paint It Black

Ooh, me neither. Can you post of photo of the Frankie head?


----------



## NOWHINING

Lady Arsnic said:


> OMG!! I love Bailey's with vanilla ice cream!! Save me some Auditor, I'll be right over! I call it my " adult milkshake" , perfect for after work.


 I NEED TO CHECK THAT OUT! it really sounds yummy. I may be holding off ice cream for a while. The hubby AND I KID YOU NOT accidently ice cream poisoning me by getting Save-A-Lot brand yesterday. I ended up missing work because of this. He took the tub back and got his money back yesterday. So it KINDA scared me off of ice cream for a while... He got me my favorite. Caramel Frappe' from McDonald to make up for it though. This is funny but yet I teased my hubby when I got to feeling better, asking him did he really hated me that bad? He at first had a horrified look on his face and then you could see that it started becoming funny to him that he had the biggest belly laugh over it .


----------



## NOWHINING

beautifulnightmare said:


> I made a little stop into Michael's today. Was so happy they have several aisles of Halloween goodies out! I picked up something to make as a teaser for my future victim and got a couple things for myself. Even got my sis NOWHINING a big ceramic Frankie monster head. Yup! She's gonna love me! But oh the looks I got waiting in line to check out cradling a monster head like a baby!


YES! YES!!! YES!!!! I showed Mom the picture! I CANNPOT WAIT TO GET THAT!!!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

how do you get food poisoning from ice cream?



NOWHINING said:


> I NEED TO CHECK THAT OUT! it really sounds yummy. I may be holding off ice cream for a while. The hubby AND I KID YOU NOT accidently ice cream poisoning me by getting Save-A-Lot brand yesterday. I ended up missing work because of this. He took the tub back and got his money back yesterday. So it KINDA scared me off of ice cream for a while... He got me my favorite. Caramel Frappe' from McDonald to make up for it though. This is funny but yet I teased my hubby when I got to feeling better, asking him did he really hated me that bad? He at first had a horrified look on his face and then you could see that it started becoming funny to him that he had the biggest belly laugh over it .


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Ok, which one of yous have been reading this and hasn't signed up yet? Why not?


----------



## NOWHINING

ondeko said:


> Ok, I'm in. I just sent Bethene a PM. Has Kelloween signed up? mini reaper 2 has been highly entertaining due to her compete lack of patience and the fact that she just my be the last victim standing. I can only imagine how she'd deal with more than a hundred reapings before her turn came. You almost want to bribe her reaper to wait until the last possible second just for the show. *I*, however, was the very soul of grace and patience while I waited--unless you were the postman, the UPS guy or the FedEx guy in which case you got the evil eye every time you drove past the house.


Did you forget Silver Lady is still waiting too???? But really... Poor Kelloween... I would be whining by now.


----------



## NOWHINING

IshWitch said:


> We had a bad storm that Friday, TOO! Lightning hit the tree in our backyard and dropped a branch. A big one. Smashed the corner of our screen porch's roof (surprisingly the corner post is fine! ), landed across all of our patio furniture and was on roof. Didn't hurt any of the furniture! Roof supported it's weight, but didn't damage the roof any either! Amazing. But did shred our gutter and tore a chunk down. Waiting for the insurance dude's report, now.
> 
> My Sis and oldest Son live in Midland and they were without power and her boss' house had 2 trees fall on it! Terrible


Two or three years ago, I had really bad storm where a tree got cracked in half and was lifted up and landed on our roof.... I will have to find the picture top show you proof.


----------



## NOWHINING

wednesdayaddams said:


> how do you get food poisoning from ice cream?


I know right?? I am thinking it was freezer burn is what made me sick. It had tasted funny but I was figuring it to be store brand. Duh me.


----------



## The Auditor

moony_1 said:


> Just popping in for a quick hello and to check how everyone is! Have you all gone crazy with anticipation yet?


Sure, that's why....


----------



## The Auditor

bethene said:


> sorry guys,,, but remember when you all wanted it started early? well I go and do it a day early,,,, and now you are all very impatient reapers!!!!! Ah well, that's the way the cookie crumbles I guess LOL


I received an urgent message from the Florida division of Ninja Gerbils. Seems their supply chain has been disrupted, and they've been without Gerbil Food for about a week. They're hungry, and now they're looking for meat. And they're looking in your windows....

Doing my best to hold them back, but the thing is, it isn't up to me...their tiny little stomachs rule here...of course, when the victims are issued, they'll be released from their sworn duty, and all this will go away....


----------



## The Auditor

Regarding those poor unfortunates denied grandchilder by their old children...keep in mind, The Deduction didn't show until I was 37. You've got time.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Yes yes SIgn up sign up... we need more victims...yes yes. sign up you must. you won't regret it


----------



## Halloeve55

Bought a possible victim gift today.if it doesn't work out,i'll keep it for myself.yes,the time is getting closer!..at least we are in august now


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Paint It Black said:


> Ooh, me neither. Can you post of photo of the Frankie head?


Here's Frankie:

He's almost as big as a basketball!
They were on an end cap with the while skulls they suggest painting DOD style. They only had two Frankie's! One now! Mwahahahaha!


----------



## Halloeve55

So many possibilities!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

bethene said:


> sorry guys,,, but remember when you all wanted it started early? well I go and do it a day early,,,, and now you are all very impatient reapers!!!!! Ah well, that's the way the cookie crumbles I guess LOL
> 
> 123 now!!!


Very patient actually!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

That is soo cool


BR1MSTON3 said:


> Very patient actually!


----------



## IshWitch

bethene said:


> I wrote this in a pm to myersman82, but thought I would also post it here:
> 
> 
> " hello. saw your post about the reaper,, well don't let that keep you away! You can always thrift store and garage sale shop,, lots of people like that stuff too,,, for the 2nd reaper I received potion bottles from Michaels,, and I loved them,,, it is the thought that some one took the time to get us something picked out special for us that makes it great~~ we would love to have you join in,, and who knows, some one who has you for a victim might not make stuff either!"
> 
> I really hope that the craftiness or lack there of does not keep any one away, ,we are here for the love of Halloween, and this is such a fun way to kick off our favorite season!!!! so come one, come all, and jump on in,,, they are keeping drinks ready in the bushes for you ( and Auditor has his "herbs" )
> 
> And who does not want to see what the vampire squirrels and the ninja gerbils are going to do next!!!!!


I wanted to bump this because it is very important!
Please don't anyone stay away because they aren't crafty! I'm very crafty but rarely craft anything for my reaper gift. I just don't have time. 
And I think I speak for everyone when I say I appreciate everything I get from my secret reaper, whether it is from the store, a thrift store or is homemade!
Val


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Yeah! What IshWitch said! Store bought is nice too. If ya ain't crafty...its still nice to know someone took the time to buy you something nice and its probably something I'd really like but would of never spent the money to buy it for myself no matter how badly I wanted it! 

So come on creepers! PM bethene and join in the fun!


----------



## WitchyKitty

beautifulnightmare said:


> Yeah! What IshWitch said! Store bought is nice too. If ya ain't crafty...its still nice to know someone took the time to buy you something nice and its probably something I'd really like but would of never spent the money to buy it for myself no matter how badly I wanted it!
> 
> So come on creepers! PM bethene and join in the fun!


Yeah, I feel the same as these guys! If you can't make something, I'd be happy with my reaper finding something awesome to buy instead! There are lots of things...even small dollar things, clearance things or thrift things...that I would like, but just never want to spend the money to buy for myself. On the flip side, if my reaper would prefer to make stuff, I'd be pleased with that, too! Just sign up and join the fun. As long as you find things on your victims likes list, it wont matter if it was made, bought or found! This is my first year and it's been super fun to be a part of, so far! I can't wait to see what goodies my reaper picks out just for me, nor can I wait to find things just for my victim!!


----------



## greaseballs80

PM Sent, I love doing this. Thanks again


----------



## Kelloween

ahhhh, I got tired of waiting to be reaped on the mini one..so I came over here to catch up..how many in now?


----------



## Kelloween

one two..reapers waiting for you..
three, four bug Bethene some more..
five, six,,, need my victim fix 
seven, eight....I don't like the wait
nine , ten..bug Bethene again..


----------



## LadySherry

[/QUOTE]

If I knew you were going to take pictures I would have ironed my robe.


----------



## bethene

lol, that's cute! 
still seem behind last year's in up. might have to break out last year's list and start messaging folks and hope they get it


----------



## WitchyKitty

Come on, we need more sign ups!!!


----------



## bethene

got 2 more, up to 125~~~


----------



## IshWitch

Will I EVER catch up in this thread?!?
So apparently we've had a record cool July here! Averaged high 80's instead of low 100's. Must be 'cuz we are DROWNING! It has rained more than the normal average, I can't see the car through the grass and I can't mow 'cuz it keeps raining. UGH!
But I'll take it! The sun is overrated!




moonwitchkitty said:


> 100 degrees today that ice cream comes in handy


----------



## IshWitch

Yes!!! Grandbabies make it ALL better!



Teresa M said:


> And then come Grandbabies! Oh, how I love my Grandbabies!!!


----------



## Araniella

It's a good start....geez..where is everyone? Too early yet? Generally do most wait until just before the deadline to join?




bethene said:


> got 2 more, up to 125~~~


----------



## Silver Lady

Okay. Now I am done with the Mini Reaper, I am ready for the Main S.R.... BRING IT ON!


----------



## IshWitch

So what's delicious in the bushes tonight?
I'm enjoying a lovely Mango juice with Vodka. Vodka being my favorite kind of Vodka!  Making fajitas for supper so will be having the mandatory beer with that, but was too thirsty while cooking (and lurking the threads) to wait! heheheh
I do have some liqueurs to go with the chocolate cream cake I bought for dessert, hmmm...what would be good...amaretto? chocolate? orange? raspberry? cherry? french vanilla? 
What do you guys want?


----------



## IshWitch

The Auditor said:


> Regarding those poor unfortunates denied grandchilder by their old children...keep in mind, The Deduction didn't show until I was 37. You've got time.


Our oldest is 33, I just hope he gets a girlfriend soon!  He liked a girl alot when he was in the Army but they got deployed in different areas and it didn't get any farther than that.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Yay! Fresh blood! More! More! We need more Reapers! More Victims!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

IshWitch said:


> So what's delicious in the bushes tonight?
> I'm enjoying a lovely Mango juice with Vodka. Vodka being my favorite kind of Vodka!  Making fajitas for supper so will be having the mandatory beer with that, but was too thirsty while cooking (and lurking the threads) to wait! heheheh
> I do have some liqueurs to go with the chocolate cream cake I bought for dessert, hmmm...what would be good...amaretto? chocolate? orange? raspberry? cherry? french vanilla?
> What do you guys want?


All of the above sounds good to me! Especially the fajitas and chocolate cream cake (wipes drool from chin) !


----------



## IshWitch

HA! Love that! I have it on my cell as the screen pic for one of my friends! 




BR1MSTON3 said:


> Very patient actually!


----------



## IshWitch

IshWitch said:


> I wanted to bump this because it is very important!
> Please don't anyone stay away because they aren't crafty! I'm very crafty but rarely craft anything for my reaper gift. I just don't have time.
> And I think I speak for everyone when I say I appreciate everything I get from my secret reaper, whether it is from the store, a thrift store or is homemade!
> Val


DOUBLE BUMP! Spread the word!


----------



## IshWitch

I made a bunch of liqueurs and have lots of flavors (love to try different kinds of extracts in my liqueur base, makes it fun and then I know what doesn't work, either, but can be yummy!) but those were the ones I thought would work the best with Chocolate Cream Cake!
nom nom nom
ohhhh the smell of chicken fajitas is filling the house, I can barely type from lack of strength from hunnnngerrrrrrrrrr


----------



## moonwitchkitty

this witch needs a drink!! HOT day in the Hot Warehouse doing inv. put up meaners all day


----------



## Saki.Girl

I need a drink pass one this way hehe


----------



## IshWitch

What are you in the mood for?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

anything at this point 103 today not much airflow where i work so tired.


----------



## IshWitch

I say start off with a nice cold refreshing Mojito!
If you like them with mint you HAVE to try it with sweet basil!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

i love Mojitos mmmm


----------



## ondeko

Mini reaper ended so it's time to focus on the BIG reaper. Let's take a vote: who thinks that Kelloween should be reaped last since her antics while she waits can be hilarious? And who thins that Bethene should give me my victim early since I was her secret reaper for mini reaper 2? I know the answer is all of you, of course, but I thought it would be polite to ask.


----------



## bethene

why of course ondeko~~ you may certainly get your reaper soon,,,, 15 days or so!!!!!!!!!

poor Kelloween,,, if this reaper see's her last,, it would be terrible.. hilarious for us,, but sad for her!!! 

I could use a strong drink,, might join you guys in the bushes,, came from a visitation at the funeral home,, my sweet cousin Katie passed on,,, she was 84 and fairly senile, but still, my cousin, and i loved her......and I got pissed off reading the guest book,, I have like 50 to 60 cousins,, visitation started at 5-went to 7, I got there later, like right after 7, and only 2 other cousins had been there.. What in the world is wrong with people, ?? sorry, need to put this on FB not here,,, but please,,, I need a double!!!!! 


Last year I think we had about 200 signed up by now. not sure if more or less. but more than this year...


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Bethene I am so sorry for your loss. Cousins can be best friends and sometimes like siblings. Some people just can't deal with the grief and avoid it I think. Not making excuses for people, but not everyone deals with loss well enough to go to a service. 

I hope you get your cocktail soon  

May your dear Katie rest in peace. 




bethene said:


> why of course ondeko~~ you may certainly get your reaper soon,,,, 15 days or so!!!!!!!!!
> 
> poor Kelloween,,, if this reaper see's her last,, it would be terrible.. hilarious for us,, but sad for her!!!
> 
> I could use a strong drink,, might join you guys in the bushes,, came from a visitation at the funeral home,, my sweet cousin Katie passed on,,, she was 84 and fairly senile, but still, my cousin, and i loved her......and I got pissed off reading the guest book,, I have like 50 to 60 cousins,, visitation started at 5-went to 7, I got there later, like right after 7, and only 2 other cousins had been there.. What in the world is wrong with people, ?? sorry, need to put this on FB not here,,, but please,,, I need a double!!!!!
> 
> 
> Last year I think we had about 200 signed up by now. not sure if more or less. but more than this year...


----------



## Kelloween

, hurry delete mini reaper LOL

So sorry for your loss Bethene


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I am sorry for your loss bethene. At least you did what was right and paid your respects. I know I come from a huge clan with 30-40 cousins. If I died I could probably count on one hand how many would come. Half probably wouldn't say hi if we passed each other on the street.


----------



## The Auditor

IshWitch said:


> I say start off with a nice cold refreshing Mojito!
> If you like them with mint you HAVE to try it with sweet basil!


More herb talk!


----------



## The Auditor

ondeko said:


> Mini reaper ended so it's time to focus on the BIG reaper. Let's take a vote: who thinks that Kelloween should be reaped last since her antics while she waits can be hilarious?


Is it wrong that I'm secretly hoping to be Kello's Reaper...so I can wait until the day of the deadline to send her gift?  OK, maybe not so secretly....

Just kidding Kelloween! (maybe)



ondeko said:


> And who thins that Bethene should give me my victim early since I was her secret reaper for mini reaper 2?


At the moment, not I...but I can be bought, for glass...just sayin'...


----------



## IshWitch

ondeko said:


> Mini reaper ended so it's time to focus on the BIG reaper. Let's take a vote: who thinks that Kelloween should be reaped last since her antics while she waits can be hilarious? And who thins that Bethene should give me my victim early since I was her secret reaper for mini reaper 2? I know the answer is all of you, of course, but I thought it would be polite to ask.


I think Kelloween should be first to be reaped, then see what happens!


----------



## The Auditor

Sorry for your loss, Bethene


----------



## Bethany

Bethene Sorry for your loss. Know it is hard when we lose loved ones.

I too need a drink & make it VERY STRONG please. We signed the papers today to have our home in Ohio auctioned off. We tried for 8 months the traditional way & cannot sit on it through another winter.  I LOVE this house, but our lives have taken us south. hope they get lots of bidders. Auction is going to be Aug. 28th.  Was the best house. Oh and a couple weeks ago, our first house we had together burned to the ground - arson.


----------



## TheEighthPlague

WOOT!
I am in!


----------



## Kelloween

the auditor said:


> is it wrong that i'm secretly hoping to be kello's reaper...so i can wait until the day of the deadline to send her gift?  ok, maybe not so secretly....
> 
> Just kidding kelloween! (maybe)
> 
> 
> 
> at the moment, not i...but i can be bought, for glass...just sayin'...


noooooooooooooooo! Lol


----------



## moonwitchkitty

The Auditor said:


> More herb talk!


Want some SPECIAL brownies


----------



## IshWitch

bethene said:


> why of course ondeko~~ you may certainly get your reaper soon,,,, 15 days or so!!!!!!!!!
> 
> poor Kelloween,,, if this reaper see's her last,, it would be terrible.. hilarious for us,, but sad for her!!!
> 
> I could use a strong drink,, might join you guys in the bushes,, came from a visitation at the funeral home,, my sweet cousin Katie passed on,,, she was 84 and fairly senile, but still, my cousin, and i loved her......and I got pissed off reading the guest book,, I have like 50 to 60 cousins,, visitation started at 5-went to 7, I got there later, like right after 7, and only 2 other cousins had been there.. What in the world is wrong with people, ?? sorry, need to put this on FB not here,,, but please,,, I need a double!!!!!
> 
> 
> Last year I think we had about 200 signed up by now. not sure if more or less. but more than this year...


So sorry for your loss, I know what you mean, no respect anymore.

So I'll serve you up one of my specialties! In Honor of Cousin Katie! 
I call it the Gin Gin, Vernor's and Gin, it tastes quite lovely and a good summer drink for sure.

<raises glass>
To Cousin Katie!
<downs half and wipes a tear>
And here's to my loved ones buried this terrible year! Uncle Tony, Grandpa Don, Mom, Grandma Gayla, Cousin Art! and let's not forget friends of which there so far have been 2, our pseudo adopted son Danny's little brother who died of an undiagnosed heart defect a day before his 19th birthday and our dear friend from high school who's husband chose to take her life on the morning of the 4th of July and then didn't have the stones to take his and let the police do it. Suicide by cop is still suicide you [email protected]!+c#
<downs the other half and puts the glass in the sink>


----------



## hallorenescene

now I like those reapers. hey, can you add me, I want to hood up and wait too. 
and I hear through the grapevine there are now vampire bats involved? I just might have to confiscate a few of those. now bethie, you told me not to get to drunk in the bushes. well, why should everyone else have all the fun? sneaking up to the bushes, spies a big long stick, picks up stick, hitting the bushes and banshee shrieking. bodies flying out everywhere. looks of terror, me screaming....victim, victim, victim. that should get bethies attention. hey, don't be mad at me, bethie made me do it. lol


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Bethene Sorry for your loss, here is a double for you, you deserve it. some people are just selfish


----------



## Kelloween

hallorenescene said:


> now I like those reapers. hey, can you add me, I want to hood up and wait too.
> and I hear through the grapevine there are now vampire bats involved? I just might have to confiscate a few of those. now bethie, you told me not to get to drunk in the bushes. well, why should everyone else have all the fun? sneaking up to the bushes, spies a big long stick, picks up stick, hitting the bushes and banshee shrieking. bodies flying out everywhere. looks of terror, me screaming....victim, victim, victim. that should get bethies attention. hey, don't be mad at me, bethie made me do it. lol


dANG, I'm glad I don't drink..ya get hit with sticks when ya do here..lol


----------



## IshWitch

A Gin Gin for Bethany! 
I can't even express the feelings I know you are having!
When are you getting back? Lets go out to dinner somewhere, maybe halfway between us, Hubby is dying to meet you guys.
See ya soon hon!




Bethany said:


> Bethene Sorry for your loss. Know it is hard when we lose loved ones.
> 
> I too need a drink & make it VERY STRONG please. We signed the papers today to have our home in Ohio auctioned off. We tried for 8 months the traditional way & cannot sit on it through another winter.  I LOVE this house, but our lives have taken us south. hope they get lots of bidders. Auction is going to be Aug. 28th.  Was the best house. Oh and a couple weeks ago, our first house we had together burned to the ground - arson.


----------



## The Auditor

hallorenescene said:


> and I hear through the grapevine there are now vampire bats involved?


Worse. Vampire squirrels.


----------



## The Auditor

IshWitch said:


> <raises glass>
> To Cousin Katie!
> <downs half and wipes a tear>
> And here's to my loved ones buried this terrible year! Uncle Tony, Grandpa Don, Mom, Grandma Gayla, Cousin Art! and let's not forget friends of which there so far have been 2, our pseudo adopted son Danny's little brother who died of an undiagnosed heart defect a day before his 19th birthday and our dear friend from high school who's husband chose to take her life on the morning of the 4th of July and then didn't have the stones to take his and let the police do it. Suicide by cop is still suicide you [email protected]!+c#
> <downs the other half and puts the glass in the sink>


It feels wrong to "like" this...so simply, "Hear, hear!"


----------



## EveningKiss

I was sad i missed this last year. Throw me hat into the dark ring!


----------



## Teresa M

bethene said:


> why of course ondeko~~ you may certainly get your reaper soon,,,, 15 days or so!!!!!!!!!
> 
> poor Kelloween,,, if this reaper  see's her last,, it would be terrible.. hilarious for us,, but sad for her!!!
> 
> I could use a strong drink,, might join you guys in the bushes,, came from a visitation at the funeral home,, my sweet cousin Katie passed on,,, she was 84 and fairly senile, but still, my cousin, and i loved her......and I got pissed off reading the guest book,, I have like 50 to 60 cousins,, visitation started at 5-went to 7, I got there later, like right after 7, and only 2 other cousins had been there.. What in the world is wrong with people, ?? sorry, need to put this on FB not here,,, but please,,, I need a double!!!!!
> 
> 
> Last year I think we had about 200 signed up by now. not sure if more or less. but more than this year...



So sorry for your loss Bethene. I have some cousins that are like siblings and I couldn't even imagine not being there.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

The Auditor said:


> Worse. Vampire squirrels.


We've got ninja gerbil and vampire squirrel; maybe we should include their relatives bats. Wouldn't want them feeling left out! Kamikaze bats? No that's just cruel! & they're too little to fly over bethene house dropping glitter bombs. H.m.m. must think on this

Twinkle twinkle little bat.
How I wonder what you're at!


----------



## hallorenescene

bethie, sorry about all your losses. some really bothered me. 
kelloween, I only hit the bushes. ya saying I should have hit the bodies. finding sticks and throwing them at fleeing bodies. noo, that sounds mean. i'm not mean, I just scared them a little. 
auditor, flying vampire squirrels you say? better yet, I want some.

someone posted this last year, and I saved it, just had to share


----------



## EveningKiss

sorry to read about your loss Bethne. =( i lost my grandmother a few weeks ago. not the same but still hurts. I'll tip my absenthe tonight to you and yours.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethene I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## bethene

thanks all! some how, even at distances, some people feel closer than some who are physically close by!!!!!!!!!!

we now have 129!!!! yay!!!!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

hallorenescene said:


> someone posted this last year, and I saved it, just had to share


Guilty of using my last years picture except for the secret reaper waiting room. Now I feel compelled to come up with new ones


----------



## WitchyKitty

So very sorry for your loss, Bethene...cousins are more like my brothers and sisters in my family...I can imagine how hard it would be to lose a close cousin such as yours.
Also, EveningKiss, I am truly sorry for the loss of your grandmother, as well. My grandparents helped to raise me, we were very close. Losing them was the worst feeling ever...I'm sorry you had to go though that, too.

{{Hugs}} to both of you...


----------



## NOWHINING

Kelloween said:


> one two..reapers waiting for you..
> three, four bug Bethene some more..
> five, six,,, need my victim fix
> seven, eight....I don't like the wait
> nine , ten..bug Bethene again..


 hahahhhahahahahahhahahahahahahha I love that!


----------



## NOWHINING

bethene said:


> why of course ondeko~~ you may certainly get your reaper soon,,,, 15 days or so!!!!!!!!!
> 
> poor Kelloween,,, if this reaper see's her last,, it would be terrible.. hilarious for us,, but sad for her!!!
> 
> I could use a strong drink,, might join you guys in the bushes,, came from a visitation at the funeral home,, my sweet cousin Katie passed on,,, she was 84 and fairly senile, but still, my cousin, and i loved her......and I got pissed off reading the guest book,, I have like 50 to 60 cousins,, visitation started at 5-went to 7, I got there later, like right after 7, and only 2 other cousins had been there.. What in the world is wrong with people, ?? sorry, need to put this on FB not here,,, but please,,, I need a double!!!!!
> 
> 
> Last year I think we had about 200 signed up by now. not sure if more or less. but more than this year...


I am sorry to hear that. HUGS HUGS HUGS!


----------



## NOWHINING

Bethany said:


> Bethene Sorry for your loss. Know it is hard when we lose loved ones.
> 
> I too need a drink & make it VERY STRONG please. We signed the papers today to have our home in Ohio auctioned off. We tried for 8 months the traditional way & cannot sit on it through another winter.  I LOVE this house, but our lives have taken us south. hope they get lots of bidders. Auction is going to be Aug. 28th.  Was the best house. Oh and a couple weeks ago, our first house we had together burned to the ground - arson.


BOOOOO! I hope they catches them arson-buttholes!


----------



## NOWHINING

The Auditor said:


> It feels wrong to "like" this...so simply, "Hear, hear!"


I concur this!


----------



## Kelloween

..................................................


----------



## hallorenescene

whoa, sorry to hear of all you guys losses. my best wishes go out to all of you. 
Bethany, sorry for your bad luck too. wish you luck in your new home 
brimstone, I like your reaper waiting room one too. do come up with more. I like them. already put the waiting room one in my album.
kelloween, am I in the last person who post here wins? confused.


----------



## ondeko

Sorry to hear about your losses. Seems like it's just been a rough year for people in general.

One of the things I really like about HF is that we can come here after a really bad day and someone will try to make you feel better.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

binoculars check. notebook check, bribed minions check, Dark cloak check, Victim  not yet


----------



## Kelloween

hallorenescene said:


> whoa, sorry to hear of all you guys losses. my best wishes go out to all of you.
> Bethany, sorry for your bad luck too. wish you luck in your new home
> brimstone, I like your reaper waiting room one too. do come up with more. I like them. already put the waiting room one in my album.
> kelloween, am I in the last person who post here wins? confused.


No Hallo..
its kind of a joke..I am always last to be reaped and I may have got " a tad bit" whiny on the mini reaper...just a tad...LOL


----------



## Pumpkin5

Kelloween said:


> No Hallo..
> its kind of a joke..I am always last to be reaped and I may have got " a tad bit" whiny on the mini reaper...just a tad...LOL


 I hope I get to be your Reaper...I promise you won't be last....


----------



## bethene

up to 130,, as long as we keep creeping up, I am happy, 

Kelloween,,, no,, you got a "tad bit" ????? noooo,, not a bit~~  but I for sure hope this time you are not late,,,


----------



## Kelloween

lol, I promise not to be so impatient this time!


----------



## im the goddess

Bethene: just caught up on several pages of post. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Teresa M

Kelloween said:


> lol, I promise not to be so impatient this time!


I think that we should make sure that Kelloween gets reaped first! So, she needs to get one of the bestest, fastest reapers there is!


----------



## Teresa M

I'm home alone tonight, so I made breakfast for dinner. I am enjoying some chocolate chip pancakes with powdered sugar and some nice crispy bacon. I think after that I will wander over to Goodwill to see what I can scare (hee-he) up for my future victim. Half price day, means that I can get extra!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

bethene if it is needed this round, I would gladly be a rescue reaper..


----------



## bethene

thank you ,. moonwitchkitty,, I am keeping my fingers crossed we won't need any, but nice to know ahead of time!!!!!! will add your name to my list,, I have several who have been so kind to volunteer! Thank you all!!!!


----------



## The Auditor

ondeko said:


> One of the things I really like about HF is that we can come here after a really bad day and someone will try to make you feel better.


We're a community; and actual, honest to goodness community. We're all neighbors, brothers and sisters, and we care about each other. Granted, its a kind of Addams Family community, but a community nonetheless.


----------



## The Auditor

Now...why is the rum gone?


----------



## Kelloween

Was'nt me..


----------



## Bethany

Sorry I was thristy.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Because i drank it 


The Auditor said:


> Now...why is the rum gone?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

♫♪ 

Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum. ♪♫


----------



## hallorenescene

oh kelloween, now bethie is a good gal, she will bump you up this year. 

now tell the truth ya'll, you spilled it running from the bushes. now we know who was tipping in the bushes. and there is none for anyone else. hey, how come the vampire bats and ninja gerbils are acting loopy loop. someone's been lapping up the puddles. what a show they're putting on. owww, that must have hurt. get up guys, you okay? RUNNNN, THE BATS AND GERBILS ARE RABID, FOAMING AT THE MOUTH. oh, that's just brew suds. boy, those little guys sure can't hold their liquer


----------



## The Auditor

hallorenescene said:


> RUNNNN, THE BATS AND GERBILS ARE RABID, FOAMING AT THE MOUTH. oh, that's just brew suds. boy, those little guys sure can't hold their liquer


hmmm....let's point them in the general direction of Nosy Annoying Neighbor's House!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

perfect idea auditor. hey bethie, how's your neighbors? lol


----------



## "i got a rock!"

I will share my rum & vodka with everyone.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Oh my goodness! I love it here! And I love you all! 

I can always find a good drink and a good laugh here! No one looks at me cause I'm weird. I'm weird! You're weird! We're all weird here!


----------



## "i got a rock!"

beautifulnightmare said:


> Oh my goodness! I love it here! And I love you all!
> 
> I can always find a good drink and a good laugh here! No one looks at me cause I'm weird. I'm weird! You're weird! We're all weird here!


I'd rather be weird than boring. It just means we are more unique than normal people. Yeah that's it


----------



## ondeko

Kelloween said:


> lol, I promise not to be so impatient this time!


Well, where's the fun in that?


----------



## ondeko

"i got a rock!" said:


> I will share my rum & vodka with everyone.


Where did you find the JoL bottle!?! that is completely cool. And I think I need one so my skull bottle doesn't get lonely.


----------



## im the goddess

The Auditor said:


> Now...why is the rum gone?


whistles and slinks out of the room.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I am really enjoying reading the likes/dislikes thread. Thought I should give y'all a heads up! I am slowly stalking all of you by following those with Pinterest links. Mwah-ha-ha-ha!


----------



## im the goddess

Yes the JOL bottle is cool. There are also Day of the Dead tequila bottle out there that are very nice. One brand, but three different skulls depending on the variety. 

I also bought these this year for the bottle labels.


----------



## hallorenescene

I got a rock, that pumpkin bottle rocks. I've never seen one of those before. very cool.
i'm a goddess, those are pretty nice bottles as well


----------



## Teresa M

hallorenescene said:


> oh kelloween, now bethie is a good gal, she will bump you up this year.
> 
> now tell the truth ya'll, you spilled it running from the bushes. now we know who was tipping in the bushes. and there is none for anyone else. hey, how come the vampire bats and ninja gerbils are acting loopy loop. someone's been lapping up the puddles. what a show they're putting on. owww, that must have hurt. get up guys, you okay? RUNNNN, THE BATS AND GERBILS ARE RABID, FOAMING AT THE MOUTH. oh, that's just brew suds. boy, those little guys sure can't hold their liquer


I think that the vampire bats have made their way to Tennessee. When I was coming home this evening, there were some little creatures swooping around (one almost came in the car window!). I swear that they were bats and not birds. *Shivers!* Although, I do like bats in the Halloween sense, I don't like them for real; due to a couple of up close encounters with them as a child.


----------



## hallorenescene

I like bats outside, just not in my house. and I don't like them swooping at me. they say they will never hit you, but swerve away at the right moment. I swear there's been a few times if I hadn't of ducked, they would have hit me. Teresa, what were your encounters?


----------



## Teresa M

The first time, I was only about 11 or 12. I was at summer camp. The counselor was sitting on the floor, playing her flute when we went to bed; she had a flashlight standing upright on the floor, pointing at the ceiling. I was in the top bunk. I saw something flying around in the cabin, I said (very shakily) "There is something flying around in here!" The counselor said that it was probably a moth; I told her that it was to big to be a moth. She shone the flashlight around and saw that it was a bat. It then LANDED ON THE RAFTER ABOVE MY BUNK!!! She got all of the other girls out of the cabin. I couldn't even move! They ended up having to have two of the male counselors come into the cabin and slide their arms under me and slide me out of the bunk and one of them carried me out of the cabin. They were finally able to get it out of the cabin and we all went back to bad. That started my fear of bats. Then when I was probably 15 or so, we were renovating our house. The house was over a hundred years old; my bedroom had been an addition to the house at some point. It was not insulated and we lived in upstate NY. In the summer, we tore down the walls, insulated it and redid the room. On two seperate occasions during this time, bats had gotten into the attic and then into the house through the open walls. The first time was while we were working in the room, it just came flying out. AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! The second time, I was getting ready for bed and it just came flying through the next room, that I was using as a bedroom in the interim. So, I am not very fond of bats.


----------



## hallorenescene

well, that sounds pretty scary for a young girl to experience. I can see why you don't care for bats. thank goodness the bat didn't land on you in the cabin. you would have been more traumatized.


----------



## Hollows Eva

yes YES!!!! Finally I'm back in here in time to join the first round! Murharhar!! I haven't even decided on my theme yet ( well I had but I realized my guests aren't quite ready for the complexity of the one I had in mind so I'm gonna go with something simple this year  oooh I'm so in and crossing my fingers theres people who wants a european Victim this year too


----------



## MissMandy

Good grief, I'm not even gonna try to catch up on all these pages lol.


----------



## "i got a rock!"

ondeko said:


> Where did you find the JoL bottle!?! that is completely cool. And I think I need one so my skull bottle doesn't get lonely.


Ondeko I definitely think you need a Jol bottle, I found mine on line at napacabs.com they have different color ones, pretty cool. I also found there little guys while in Indianapolis, hand painted tequila bottles & sm skull.
Im the goddess, I need to get me some of those bottles, very cool.


----------



## Kymmm

Hi all!! All the different bottles are awesome! 
Working full time makes it very difficult for me to keep up with this thread!! Sounds like a lot of the fun is taking place in the middle of the night!! (Guess the witching hour is appropriate here on the Halloween Forum!!) But know that us day dwellers (not by choice) are right here with you screaming for our victims!!!


----------



## IshWitch

beautifulnightmare said:


> I am really enjoying reading the likes/dislikes thread. Thought I should give y'all a heads up! I am slowly stalking all of you by following those with Pinterest links. Mwah-ha-ha-ha!


I changed my location so no one will know it's me!
Bwahahahaha

*REAPERS! REAPERS! REAPERS!*


----------



## bethene

hehehe,,, so glad you got drunken mammels to bug my neighbors!!!!! keep up the good work,, but keep a eye out for the boys in blue, the neighbors are know for calling them on other neighbors,, so just hide in the bushes if they show!!!!

we now are up to 133!!


----------



## ondeko

im the goddess said:


> Yes the JOL bottle is cool. There are also Day of the Dead tequila bottle out there that are very nice. One brand, but three different skulls depending on the variety.
> 
> I also bought these this year for the bottle labels.
> View attachment 162028
> View attachment 162029


The art on those bottles is by a Mexican artist named Posada. He did a bunch of calavera styled editorial art during the revolutionary period around the turn of the 20th c. I love his Don Quixote--I used to have a tshirt with that on it.


----------



## ondeko

"i got a rock!" said:


> Ondeko I definitely think you need a Jol bottle, I found mine on line at napacabs.com they have different color ones, pretty cool. I also found there little guys while in Indianapolis, hand painted tequila bottles & sm skull.
> Im the goddess, I need to get me some of those bottles, very cool.


I've seen these little guys before. IIRC, the painting is actually printed on a plastic covering on the bottle which bums me out because they are nice little calaveras. Without the painted/printed plastic they are still cool, but the painting makes a huge difference.


----------



## Junit

Holy Moley! 133 Reapers!  That's great! VIC-TIM! VIC-TIM! VIC-TIM!!!


----------



## dariusobells

wow I leave the bushes for a couple days and all Halloween breaks out.. teach me to look the other way!


----------



## Bethany

We are now back home. Yippee! hopefully won't fall behind here anymore. 









CUPCAKES ANYONE?


----------



## Junit

Geez, I finally read back into some of the older posts on here. Sorry to hear about everyone's losses  

I say, we need to take steps to build a time machine that will take us to August 17... Reaper sign up will then be closed and we can harass Bethene to the fullest to get our victims!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I'll take one MMM those look tasty


----------



## Bethany

I LOVE making the Cupcake Cakes/Cupcake Pull a Parts


----------



## moonwitchkitty

they werent that big when i left Albertsons Bakery but wal mart's bakery was real big on it.


----------



## Junit

YUM cupcakes


----------



## bethene

oh, yummmm I want a cupcake! gotta work tomorrow, so no booze... drat... ah well....


----------



## The Auditor

beautifulnightmare said:


> No one looks at me cause I'm weird. I'm weird! You're weird! We're all weird here!


I quite disagree. Outside, They may think us weird, but in here, as you say, we're all weird. That makes us the norm - and therefore, normal. And makes all The Others the weird ones.


----------



## The Auditor

Reading the bat encounters, I can certainly understand why some are scared of them. That said, considering how much trouble they're in (report is that 85% of the little brown bat population in Virginia has been wiped out by white nose syndrome, I believe), I consider reports of a lot of them swooping about to be a very good sign.


----------



## ondeko

Junit said:


> Geez, I finally read back into some of the older posts on here. Sorry to hear about everyone's losses
> 
> I say, we need to take steps to build a time machine that will take us to August 17... Reaper sign up will then be closed and we can harass Bethene to the fullest to get our victims!!


Don't harass Bethene. she is working very hard under difficult circumstances to get me my victim earlier than everyone else because I'm a special snowflake for whom she is willing to bend the rules...Yeah, OK, I can't keep a straight face while I type that.


----------



## The Auditor

"special snowflake"??????

Yeah, you're special alright, Ondeko...


----------



## WitchyKitty

I love the two big spiders on those cupcakes!!! 


Bethany said:


> We are now back home. Yippee! hopefully won't fall behind here anymore.
> 
> View attachment 162135
> 
> 
> CUPCAKES ANYONE?


----------



## WitchyKitty

I've got a bonfire going...s'mores anyone?


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Grabs a cuppycake then settles in the bushes snickering and licking the icing from her cuppycake.
after a few licks she starts rocking back and forth in a sugar high making weird noises and saying "victim" every few minutes.


----------



## The Auditor

WitchyKitty said:


> I've got a bonfire going...s'mores anyone?


Got the Reese's, York Peppermint Patties, marshmallows and graham crackers...let's do it!


----------



## Teresa M

The Auditor said:


> Reading the bat encounters, I can certainly understand why some are scared of them. That said, considering how much trouble they're in (report is that 85% of the little brown bat population in Virginia has been wiped out by white nose syndrome, I believe), I consider reports of a lot of them swooping about to be a very good sign.


Even with my feelings towards bats, I can agree with that. I just don't want them swooping around me!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

HA this is too cute 


beautifulnightmare said:


> Grabs a cuppycake then settles in the bushes snickering and licking the icing from her cuppycake.
> after a few licks she starts rocking back and forth in a sugar high making weird noises and saying "victim" every few minutes.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

snickering.........soon.......victim........soon....


----------



## The Auditor

warming up the pipes, here...lalalalalalaaaaaa....mimimimimimiiiiiii.....in case we have to pull out...The Song...again


----------



## The Auditor

A little something to help us pass the time...


----------



## Halloeve55

I am way behind on this thread..BRB..have lots of reading to do!  (Was posting like crazy on The Boney Thread..they finally arrived!)

ps.very sorry for your loss bethene 

pss..all these cool bottles!..nice to know my gifts are found! yes yes,very glad


----------



## Halloeve55

im the goddess said:


> Yes the JOL bottle is cool. There are also Day of the Dead tequila bottle out there that are very nice. One brand, but three different skulls depending on the variety.
> 
> I also bought these this year for the bottle labels.
> View attachment 162028
> View attachment 162029


 so glad you found my gift early!


----------



## bethene

no new sign ups over night,


----------



## Bethany

WitchyKitty said:


> I love the two big spiders on those cupcakes!!!


Yes me too! unfortunately the companies didn't always have the same stuff each year and I only got to order these 1 year.


----------



## Ophelia

I'm in! I'm in! Well...Just as soon as I get off of the thread and PM *Bethene*, that is.


----------



## Saki.Girl

sweet the 17th is getting closer ready to create some cool stuff for my victim


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Twelve days! Golly! Time is sneaking by quickly victim! Soon victim you will be mine!


----------



## katshead42

The time is almost at hand! VICTIM beware for only days away from being stalked.


----------



## Bethany

I want to start on some stuff, but don't know what my victim will like or not like. 
can't I just give them what I want....


----------



## Windborn

I wonder what shoe size my victim will have - feeling the need to paint some more Halloween themed shoes!


----------



## Bethany

Windborn said:


> I wonder what shoe size my victim will have - feeling the need to paint some more Halloween themed shoes!


I wear a size 7 & may I suggest a few choices?


----------



## Windborn

OK - those are adorable! 
And I just happen to have a size 7 that I haven't painted for myself yet....


----------



## griftonian

I am in, sounds like it would be a lot of fun.


----------



## The Auditor

Bethany said:


> I want to start on some stuff, but don't know what my victim will like or not like.
> can't I just give them what I want....


Well.....you _can_....


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Bethany said:


> I want to start on some stuff, but don't know what my victim will like or not like.
> can't I just give them what I want....


Why not its what i do


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Those minion shoes are fantastic! I'd love to see these Halloween shoes you painted Windborn! Maybe I should inclued my shoe size in my likes/dislikes.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I have bought a couple small crafts to make possibly for my victim. But I like them too. That way when I get my victim and see their likes I can just keep them if victim doesn't like them.


----------



## Windborn

Here they are! I had posted them in the crafts area. Super easy & fun to make!


----------



## ondeko

rough day at work--I need a drink. And for once, I can wait for a victim--I was having problems making skulls today and that is no way for a day at work to go for a reaper. Any idea how many we're up to? We still have about 2 weeks.


----------



## bethene

well.. I just got a handful more sign ups. we are now at 140!!!!!!!!!

slowly but surely creeping up~


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Woot woot 140 Need more Victims I mean Reapers


----------



## dariusobells

On the first day of dying my reaper sent to me, A bat in a dead tree.


----------



## katshead42

You paint Halloween shoes?! That is so awesome!


Windborn said:


> I wonder what shoe size my victim will have - feeling the need to paint some more Halloween themed shoes!


----------



## Teresa M

Bethany said:


> I wear a size 7 & may I suggest a few choices?
> View attachment 162347
> 
> View attachment 162348
> 
> View attachment 162349


Those are amazing! I just happen to wear a 7 also.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Hay more sign-ups means more reapers! More victims! And more pictures of more fabulous reapings! 

Don't miss out on the fun!


----------



## Kelloween

bethene said:


> well.. I just got a handful more sign ups. we are now at 140!!!!!!!!!
> 
> slowly but surely creeping up~


yeh, we need more..the more there are the less chances I will be last!


----------



## hallorenescene

I got a rock, those are very cool hand painted bottles. 
bethie, yummy, I want a cupcake. I've never seen in person pull apart cakes. I like. I just bought at a garage sale a cake pan that is tiered I guess you would say. 
uh huh, ondeko, just because you mini reaped bethie well, does not mean she likes you better than me. right bethie? I will send you pull apart cake if you answer that correctly. right bethie?
okay, I do like the painted shoes. reapers for me though. that's what i'm dressing this year as. size 8 1/2 please
auditor, I liked the video. would be sleeping if I wasn't watching that video.


----------



## Bethany

Hallor, is it a round pan that has 2 tiers OR a 3 tiered that looks like it's laying down?













I have these. 
If it is the top one, here is a link to the baking instructions. Since the pan is so deep, baking temp. & time is different than a single layer pan. 
http://www.wilton.com/downloads/paninstructions/2105-1400.pdf


----------



## offmymeds

Bethene, do you send a comfirmation to the ones who signed up? 

Sorry, I know you are busy, I just don't want to miss out


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, here is a picture of the pan I got.


----------



## Bethany

OH you got the one that you bake the cake with "center" in and can either do a cake in the center or do ice cream!
never saw this anywhere. Silly me i think cake pans & only think wilton!!  
found this for you if you haven't already. http://www.itsalwayssomeonesbirthday.com/2011/11/betty-crocker-bake-n-fill-pan.html
would be cool to do the between filled with a rasp. or strawberry jelly for halloween


----------



## beautifulnightmare

That cake pan looks yummy. I can image all the delish combinations you can try! Nice score Hallo!


----------



## IshWitch

Bethany said:


> I wear a size 7 & may I suggest a few choices?
> View attachment 162347
> 
> View attachment 162348
> 
> View attachment 162349


Those are cool! Where did you find them? I wish I was artistic like that, but I'd have to supply the shoes to be done, I have a very hard size to fit.
What kind of paints have to be used for canvas shoes?


----------



## katshead42

i bought one of those bake and fill pans for a friend on her birthday. I highly recommend using a very moist cake recipe but something kind of airy. It's a hard balance when she uses the pan it's dry or too dense...yeah I know my explanation is terrible but that's just something I've experienced.


----------



## katshead42

I like these hand painted shoes http://www.shoemycolor.com/media/wysiwyg/sds.jpg and this is my favorite designer of awesome shoes 
http://shop.ifladies.com/shoes.html Sadly I have a fused spine so I can't wear high heels or flip flops any longer. PS I wear a size 10 just in case you were wondering  PPS yes I realize my feet are ginormous but my granny always said big feet mean a firm foundation.


----------



## Hollows Eva

Am I the only one reading the like/dislike list and thinking "If i got THIS one as a Victim I would buy/make/find so and so...cant wait to know!! VICTIMS VICTIMS VICTIMS!!


----------



## MissMandy

Well, I just spent the last 4 1/2 hours making salsa  Is it too early for some shenanigans?


----------



## Teresa M

MissMandy said:


> Well, I just spent the last 4 1/2 hours making salsa  Is it too early for some shenanigans?


Never! 

We are preparing for a pizza restaurant concept at work, so we played with the menu and recipes all day. Then we made a bunch of crazy pizzas for lunch. Since I am allergic to parsley and basil and would not be able to eat the pizzas, I made calzones. They were yummy! They had fontina, sharp provolone, smoked mozzerella and parmesan cheeses, ham, pepperoni, tomatoes and roasted onions. Then I brushed the top with garlic/olive oil and sprinkled more parmesan on top.


----------



## nhh

Finally posted my likes in the other thread. Such a slacker!!! I was more excited reading everything and waiting for my victim!


----------



## Saki.Girl

katshead42 said:


> I like these hand painted shoes http://www.shoemycolor.com/media/wysiwyg/sds.jpg and this is my favorite designer of awesome shoes
> http://shop.ifladies.com/shoes.html Sadly I have a fused spine so I can't wear high heels or flip flops any longer. PS I wear a size 10 just in case you were wondering  PPS yes I realize my feet are ginormous but my granny always said big feet mean a firm foundation.


i like those first ones i am going to have to paint me some


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Swoosh! Spooki drops by once again! Jumps off her broom and dusts off the glitter. Looks around......Hey where did everyone go?? hmmmm looks like we took a break from the drinking to put down some likes and dislikes is that what is going on here. Well Id like a drink while I say my likes and dislikes... Barkeep?????? Barkeep?????? Well hell I can just make it myself....lets see one Martini coming right up. 

Spooki sits a spell with drink in one had and some chocolate covered cherries she found in a box near by in the other. She ponders,....lets see ok 

Likes : Vintage Halloween, IM STARTING TO LOVE Halloween blow molds the light up.!!!!!Any and all vintage Halloween items actually, oh and of course glitter. Once and a while there is a cool little halloween item with glitter. I have a Dept 56 Halloween village collection so anything to add to that would be cool. 

Dislikes : Cutsey (Blech) Nothing too cutesy and nothing bloody or gore dont like gore. 

That pretty much covers it for this year! Now where the heck is everyone. Oh shoot I bet they are all at the new Gothic Dance pole exercise class!!! 

WAIT FOR MEEEEEEE!!!

Spooki jumps on her broom without spilling a drop of her Martini and takes off to hopefully catch up with Bethene and the others at the class.

Swoosh!!*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Hollows Eva said:


> Am I the only one reading the like/dislike list and thinking "If i got THIS one as a Victim I would buy/make/find so and so...cant wait to know!! VICTIMS VICTIMS VICTIMS!!


*Nope!!! Im doing that LOL*


----------



## MissMandy

lol Spooki, your posts are always so comical. Do drop by more often! Sorry the bushes were empty. Some of us were skinny dipping/chunky dunking


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Sorry I've been hiding all day with a bad headache. But I'll find myself a nice comfy place in the bushes. Anyone have a good potion to get rid of a bad headache?


----------



## Pumpkin5

beautifulnightmare said:


> Sorry I've been hiding all day with a bad headache. But I'll find myself a nice comfy place in the bushes. Anyone have a good potion to get rid of a bad headache?


 A good massage always works for me.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

not much longer now.


----------



## The Auditor

moonwitchkitty said:


> not much longer now.


why are the last few days always the most excruciating?


----------



## dariusobells

On the second night of dying my reaper sent to me 
two dried out skulls 
and a bat in a dead tree.


----------



## eeyore_laments

The Auditor said:


> why are the last few days always the most excruciating?


because the last few days are equipped with knives and bad attitudes?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

The Auditor said:


> why are the last few days always the most excruciating?


all things that are worth it, seem to take the longest


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, I think it's supposed to come with a cook book, but it only has instructions on the outside of the box. thanks for those instructions. I put them in my faves for now. I will have to go to the library and have them printed off. jelly sounds real yummy. and I love pound cake a lot.. also, I would grab that wilton pan if I ever saw it. thanks beautiful nightmare. 
I love the shoe page. some pretty awesome shoes there


----------



## bl00d

IN!!! Just sent you my sign up


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Vic tim! Vic tim! Vic tim!*


----------



## CrypticCuriosity

Oh, oh, I'd love to join!


----------



## Hearts1003

beautifulnightmare said:


> Sorry I've been hiding all day with a bad headache. But I'll find myself a nice comfy place in the bushes. Anyone have a good potion to get rid of a bad headache?


Awe.... Blueberry vodka and country time lemonade. Doesn't sound good but I promise it is amazing! 

Seriously. On a table or something take a ball and put your hand on top of it. Push your hand forward making your arm slide over the ball as it rolls up. Do this with both arms. I know it sounds crazy but it truly works. It helps loosen your connective tissue and let's everything flow easier in your body to your head. Which in turn eases a headache.


----------



## Hearts1003

MissMandy said:


> lol Spooki, your posts are always so comical. Do drop by more often! Sorry the bushes were empty. Some of us were skinny dipping/chunky dunking


Lmao! Chunky dunking! I am so going to use that if you don't mind. Lol


----------



## Hearts1003

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Vic tim! Vic tim! Vic tim!*


Spooki, Ido adore your enthusiasm! 

Love your stories too!


----------



## im the goddess

The Auditor said:


> why are the last few days always the most excruciating?


I have a plan for that. Next Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday we are taking our oldest back East for college. That's the 14, 15, & 16th. I'll be too busy to think of much but getting him settled. Then when I get home, bamm, IT'S VICTIM TIME


----------



## ondeko

MissMandy said:


> Well, I just spent the last 4 1/2 hours making salsa  Is it too early for some shenanigans?


Mandy, my dear, it is *never* too early for shenanigans.


----------



## Saki.Girl

only 10 days left of sign ups whoot and victim time yaaaa


----------



## bethene

we are now up to 144!!


----------



## Bethany

CrypticCuriosity said:


> Oh, oh, I'd love to join!


Go to page 1 of this thread, read the requirements & if you are ok with it. JOIN!!! 
There's always room for one more.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I've found a couple other things to add to my likes/dislikes list and added a couple new pics to my likes/dislikes album for my future reaper! Been editing away, lol. I see things I want to buy or make for myself, and then I'm like, "well, maybe me future reaper could give me this instead", lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hearts1003 said:


> Awe.... Blueberry vodka and country time lemonade. Doesn't sound good but I promise it is amazing!


Oh, I LOVE blueberry or blue raspberry flavored vodka and lemonade!!! One of my fave drinks! Have you tried it with pink lemonade?? A bartender once made it for me with the pink lemonade when I asked for UV Blue and lemonade...it was surprisingly really tasty, as well!


----------



## Ophelia

I'm catching up, currently on page 76. Have a drink ready for me when I get there!


----------



## creeperguardian

VICTIM Oh victimmmmmmmmmm to who you maybe i will stalk you i will watch ur every move and when you lease expect it you gift will be at your door filling you with oh so fright.


----------



## hallorenescene

fright and delight


----------



## MissMandy

Hearts1003 said:


> Lmao! Chunky dunking! I am so going to use that if you don't mind. Lol


Not at all. I may or may not have "stolen" it from someone on here  lol



ondeko said:


> Mandy, my dear, it is *never* too early for shenanigans.


Whew, what a relief! *evil cackle*


----------



## Bethany

MissMandy said:


> Not at all. I may or may not have "stolen" it from someone on here  lol
> 
> 
> Whew, what a relief! *evil cackle*


I do believe it was me that first posted the CHUNKY DUNKIN' I read it on a sign long ago!! Gonna make a sign to hang by our pool when we get a house.


----------



## Bethany

found a place that makes these in Indiana. Mine will say "Yes I drive stick" 
Gave the couple lots of info. for places to come & sell their stuff in FL. Hope to see them here!! They also do the vinyl sticker for the car & have some cool stuff

Kelloween can you paint this on a sign for me if you are my reaper?  and can it say "you say witch like it's a bad thing"


----------



## katshead42

My favorite cocktail currently is Orange Juice Concentrate + Vanilla Vodka + Whipped Cream Vodka + Ice + Blender = Dreamsickle AMAZINGNESS


----------



## katshead42

Bethany said:


> View attachment 162742
> 
> 
> found a place that makes these in Indiana. Mine will say "Yes I drive stick"
> Gave the couple lots of info. for places to come & sell their stuff in FL. Hope to see them here!! They also do the vinyl sticker for the car & have some cool stuff
> 
> Kelloween can you paint this on a sign for me if you are my reaper?  and can it say "you say witch like it's a bad thing"


Hee hee that's funny


----------



## Bethany

katshead42 said:


> My favorite cocktail currently is Orange Juice Concentrate + Vanilla Vodka + Whipped Cream Vodka + Ice + Blender = Dreamsickle AMAZINGNESS


Sounds yummy. I think I'm going to have a Baccardi Torched Cherry & Coke tonight. Since I have everything on hand. 
I am wondering how Whipped Cream Vodka & Grapefruit juice taste - may have to mix one up and give it a try.


----------



## MissMandy

katshead42 said:


> My favorite cocktail currently is Orange Juice Concentrate + Vanilla Vodka + Whipped Cream Vodka + Ice + Blender = Dreamsickle AMAZINGNESS


That sounds incredible!


----------



## Ophelia

Okay, so I didn't exactly wait until I finished catching up on the thread. However, that Nosferatu brew was very tasty. Especially after my first day back to work in probably 5 years. I've been up since 3:30am. The things I do for the caffeine deprived...


----------



## dariusobells

On the third night of dying my reaper gave to me, 
three spider webs
two dried out skulls
and a Bat in a dead tree


----------



## The Auditor

In honor of the Witchipoos here!


----------



## Bethany

That may be a better saying for my front plate......


----------



## Kymmm

I love that pic and with "I Drive a Stick" on it, it would be adorable!! 10 more days creeps!! 10 MORE DAYS!!!


----------



## Bethany

Wish our Victims would have been assigned before I went back to ohio. I could have gotten my victim some cool stuff.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Kymmm said:


> I love that pic and with "I Drive a Stick" on it, it would be adorable!! 10 more days creeps!! 10 MORE DAYS!!!


 Woohoo!!! I am terribly excited! I already have a few things for my victim, sort of universal things until I know the identity of said victim, and then I will get the ideal reaper gift....I am so ready!!! (and I plan to torture my victim....really torture him or her....)


----------



## Kelloween

Had to break from painting..just stopped in to see how many we are up to and make sure I don't get forgotten..cause ya'll would hate to hear me whining if I was..(not like I do that ever..) lol


----------



## The Auditor

To those about to stalk, we salute you!


----------



## Teresa M

*ten~!~!~!~!*


----------



## im the goddess

Teresa M said:


> *ten~!~!~!~!*


nine on the east coast! whoot whoot


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Hallow you spirited Secret Reapers! I have returned home from a month + of moving madness (helping the elders gt re-settled in Independent Living) so must get caught up on the SR2013 thread! The beverage ideas alone are making me drool. That should be a good addition to my gift ideas for my victim... Bottles of ghoul drool. Btw- my lucky victim will be getting something very special this year. I will give a hint: "When it rains - it croaks!" BOO!*


----------



## ondeko

this is me waiting patiently for my victim.


----------



## bethene

welcome home Susie!!!!!!!! 

we are now up to 145,, slowww going but it' is creeping up!!! Not alot of days yet,, we will not hit the amount we had last year.


----------



## Bethany

Shall we all pic a thread & post about the Secret Reaper???


----------



## badgirl

No way i am ever going to catch up on this thread, but I AM IN! So excited for this year's SR


----------



## Pumpkin5

bethene said:


> welcome home Susie!!!!!!!!
> 
> we are now up to 145,, slowww going but it' is creeping up!!! Not alot of days yet,, we will not hit the amount we had last year.


 Isn't it "quality" not quantity???


----------



## bethene

You are certainly right, it is quality that counts!! 

Natural, yay, good to see you here!


----------



## MissMandy

Folks don't know what they're missing out on! I look forward to SR just about as much as I look forward to Halloween


----------



## blackbutterflyRN

I'm so excited to get my victim! The suspense is killing me!!!


----------



## ondeko

Only 9 days left to sign up, 10 days until you all get your victims. Less for me because I've been a very good reaper this summer and Bethene will obviously want to reward my excellent behavior by sending my victim to me early. Unlike the rest of you lot who are being rowdy, abusing glitter, and consorting with ninja squireels and minions and Reaper only knows what else. Now I'm off to create a bribe--err, I mean, a very special 'thank you' to show my appreciate for our beloved organizer and leader during this trying time. 

Psssttt! Auditor, did it work? Is she buying it?


----------



## Hearts1003

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh, I LOVE blueberry or blue raspberry flavored vodka and lemonade!!! One of my fave drinks! Have you tried it with pink lemonade?? A bartender once made it for me with the pink lemonade when I asked for UV Blue and lemonade...it was surprisingly really tasty, as well!


I will definitely give that a shot!


----------



## MissMandy

ondeko said:


> Only 9 days left to sign up, 10 days until you all get your victims. Less for me because I've been a very good reaper this summer and Bethene will obviously want to reward my excellent behavior by sending my victim to me early. Unlike the rest of you lot who are being rowdy, abusing glitter, and consorting with ninja squireels and minions and Reaper only knows what else. Now I'm off to create a bribe--err, I mean, a very special 'thank you' to show my appreciate for our beloved organizer and leader during this trying time.
> 
> Psssttt! Auditor, did it work? Is she buying it?


Hey, hey, hey....bethene loves our shenanigans  It entertains her majesty!


----------



## bethene

yes, it most certainly does!!!!  

we are now up to 147!!!! 

in my previous post it said "natural, good to see you here" I was on my phone, and it auto corrected the spelling and I did not even notice! LOL!!! it was supposed to say:

"Badgirl good to see you here"!! She is one of my many former reapers that until now was MIA!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Lol. Got to love the spelling corrector. It makes for funny texts.


----------



## Hilda

(waking up from a nap in the bushes)
Did we get our victims yet?!?!?! 

(settles back down in the bushes to wait)


----------



## Pumpkin5

I WANT A VICTIM! I WANT A VICTIM! I WANT A VICTIM! 
(did I ever mention I am impatient?)


----------



## bethene

Go ahead and keep napping, Hilda,,, you have a while yet, but it is getting closer!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I NEEEEDDDD MY VICTIM  so i can start new projects


----------



## dariusobells

On the fourth night of dying my reaper gave to me;
four screaming spirits, 
three spider webs,
two dried out skulls,
and a bat in a dead tree. 

Yup gonna keep going, hey Auditor give me something with notes of apple cider and bitter almond....


----------



## badgirl

Hee, hee thanks Bethene. I was walking through the grocery and spotted the first autumn display of seasonal beers, and said "Ah! I need to message Bethene!!" It's that time again!


bethene said:


> yes, it most certainly does!!!!
> 
> we are now up to 147!!!!
> 
> in my previous post it said "natural, good to see you here" I was on my phone, and it auto corrected the spelling and I did not even notice! LOL!!! it was supposed to say:
> 
> "Badgirl good to see you here"!! She is one of my many former reapers that until now was MIA!


----------



## IshWitch

What was the Nosferatu brew? I can't find it now.


Ophelia said:


> Okay, so I didn't exactly wait until I finished catching up on the thread. However, that Nosferatu brew was very tasty. Especially after my first day back to work in probably 5 years. I've been up since 3:30am. The things I do for the caffeine deprived...


----------



## IshWitch

The Auditor said:


> View attachment 162831
> 
> 
> In honor of the Witchipoos here!


Even though my name has Witch in it, I don't see myself as all witch, it is very strange! I love skellies and like the vampire aesthetic too, so I'm a conundrum. If only goth had been "a thing" when I was in school! I'd have been all about it! But now just too old.


----------



## IshWitch

The Auditor said:


> To those about to stalk, we salute you!


That is killer A!!!


----------



## IshWitch

I wrote "fast" in a text the other day and managed to catch that auto-correct had changed it to "gassy" before I sent it! Yeesh!


bethene said:


> yes, it most certainly does!!!!
> 
> we are now up to 147!!!!
> 
> in my previous post it said "natural, good to see you here" I was on my phone, and it auto corrected the spelling and I did not even notice! LOL!!! it was supposed to say:
> 
> "Badgirl good to see you here"!! She is one of my many former reapers that until now was MIA!


----------



## IshWitch

Our DT needs to get more than an end cap! I need to lurk isles for reaper ideas!
Our BL needs to finish filling their shelves! Our wally needs to get the school stuff down next week since school started yesterday and if they don't have what they need by then they can look for it back in the office supply area! LOL


----------



## The Auditor

ondeko said:


> Only 9 days left to sign up, 10 days until you all get your victims. Less for me because I've been a very good reaper this summer and Bethene will obviously want to reward my excellent behavior by sending my victim to me early. Unlike the rest of you lot who are being rowdy, abusing glitter, and consorting with ninja squireels and minions and Reaper only knows what else. Now I'm off to create a bribe--err, I mean, a very special 'thank you' to show my appreciate for our beloved organizer and leader during this trying time.
> 
> Psssttt! Auditor, did it work? Is she buying it?


She is! Which is the good news.

The bad news is that the Ninja Gerbils are very offended that you confused them with squirrels. VERY offended. And that's not good..... They dispatched the 102nd Airborne Ninja Gerbil division via Flying Monkey this morning, should be over MN any time now. If you suddenly hear breaking glass...I'd run!


----------



## The Auditor

dariusobells said:


> Yup gonna keep going, hey Auditor give me something with notes of apple cider and bitter almond....


coming right up


----------



## The Auditor

IshWitch said:


> If only goth had been "a thing" when I was in school! I'd have been all about it! But now just too old.


As if. That's like saying you're too old for Trick or Treat. Whatever.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Auditor i need something strong STAT what a day. feel like i am getting older my joints hurt, old wounds ache. bourbon i need some bourbon pleeeese


----------



## The Auditor

So, to the top line? Bourbon?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

absolutely  much better you are a dear ♥


----------



## The Auditor

Hmmm....think I should cut him off?


----------



## Pumpkin5

ondeko said:


> Only 9 days left to sign up, 10 days until you all get your victims. Less for me because I've been a very good reaper this summer and Bethene will obviously want to reward my excellent behavior by sending my victim to me early. Unlike the rest of you lot who are being rowdy, abusing glitter, and consorting with ninja squireels and minions and Reaper only knows what else. Now I'm off to create a bribe--err, I mean, a very special 'thank you' to show my appreciate for our beloved organizer and leader during this trying time.
> 
> Psssttt! Auditor, did it work? Is she buying it?


_

 Sorry Ondeko ....Bethene said this is special for "newbies" this year....we get our victims first....she knows how we all have the attention span of knats and she wants us to stick with it. (Can't blame her really...she is just trying be fair to the victims that get a newbie as their Secret Reaper.....)

P.S. If we are really doing bribes, I make some killer toffee cookies that I am sure could persuade her my way...._


----------



## moonwitchkitty

na he looks like he could use another


----------



## moonwitchkitty

packing Glitter bombs purple, black, orange, and green


----------



## Bethany

I need something tall & strong! 
Did i mention that our house is supposed to be auctioned off that we have in Ohio? Well.............the auctioneer doesn't even have it listed on their site & the date for the auction is Aug. 28th. 

KEEP 'EM COMING PLEASE!! Thank You.
I picked up some Blue Raspberry margarita mix today. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Bethany i'll share some bourbon with you..


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Still waiting


----------



## Ophelia

*IshWitch*, Nosferatu is a seasonal beer released by Great Lakes Brewing Company here in Cleveland. It's not out yet here, but I still had a couple of bottles left that I'd been saving. They need to release it soon, I'm down to my last one.

*beautifulnightmare*, is that someone's stomach? I swear it looks like the tree is growing out of someone's belly button.

Poor *Auditor*, you always get stuck behind the bar, don't you? Hey, while you're there, I'll take a glass of red wine. Preferably a zinfandel or cabernet sauvignon.

In other news...there is no other news here.


----------



## Halloween Havoc

I am in - Sending my info to you soon.


----------



## Teresa M

Such a long day at work on Thursday (7:57 AM - 11:05 PM) that by the time I got home, I totally missed : *NINE!!!* 

So tired; crazy day! I sure could use a beverage!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I was out of town biking again yesterday (21 miles this time!!! Whew!) and was wishing I had my victim already!!! We stopped at some stores, before we headed home, and there were soooo many things I wanted to get, but I wasn't sure what my victim would like. Sigh...I need my victim!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bethene

Ophelia, I am familiar with Great Lakes Brewery ( I live in the great lake state, after all! LOL  ) but have not noticed that beer,, love the name, will have to keep my eyes peeled just for the name alone!!!!!

wow Theresa, what a long work day! hope you got that beverage,, and a good night sleep!


----------



## Hollows Eva

I bought the first item for my future victim today. happened to be in the store and realized that no matter what, my vic was gonna get that !


----------



## nhh

Beer - I need to add that to my Like section...


----------



## The Auditor

Ophelia said:


> Poor *Auditor*, you always get stuck behind the bar, don't you? Hey, while you're there, I'll take a glass of red wine. Preferably a zinfandel or cabernet sauvignon.


It's alright. I don't mind, it gives me a purpose. And an alibi. 

Here's your drinks, y'all...


----------



## Teresa M

bethene said:


> Ophelia, I am familiar with Great Lakes Brewery ( I live in the great lake state, after all! LOL  ) but have not noticed that beer,, love the name, will have to keep my eyes peeled just for the name alone!!!!!
> 
> wow Theresa, what a long work day! hope you got that beverage,, and a good night sleep!


Yes, it was. Just one of many, but we have been slow the past few weeks so it made it worse.  I did get the good nights sleep, but not the beverage. I suddenly realized that I was falling asleep looking at the forum and should probably just go to bed. LOL Maybe today.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Victim! Soon! Ahhh! I read the likes/dislikes thread and I think I would like to reap every one of you!


----------



## MissMandy

beautifulnightmare said:


> Victim! Soon! Ahhh! I read the likes/dislikes thread and I think I would like to reap every one of you!


Not I lol. I would be completely horrified to get some folks, simply because their likes are SO different than my own. I would be so out of my element. I don't want to be a bad reaper and give poopy gifts


----------



## Saki.Girl

Cannot wait to get victim and then start seeing the pics of what everyone gets.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

victim!


----------



## ALKONOST

WOOHOO... I MADE IT!!!!!!!! Count me in pretty please!!!!


----------



## LawP

Since the bush appears to be full....rain and other objects keep falling.....Auditor's Ninja Gerbils have been mobilized and....hell, I don't know who's responsible for the vampire squirrels...poking, drinking, sharpie abuse and burnt britches...I opted to bring a more protective shelter while I wait for my victim. Bethene, I have chocolate and apple martinis...just saying.


----------



## LawP

I meant to send a picture of my SR shelter.


----------



## ondeko

MissMandy said:


> Not I lol. I would be completely horrified to get some folks, simply because their likes are SO different than my own. I would be so out of my element. I don't want to be a bad reaper and give poopy gifts


Getting a victim with likes outside your comfort zone is a great way to learn about techniques, styles or designs that you would never try for yourself. Plus it's good a way for me to pass along stuff that well-meaning friends and family give me because they saw something Halloween related and 'knew' I'd love it. I don't want to hurt their feelings so I have a tote full of stuff that just isn't my style--but it might be exactly my victim's style.


----------



## MissMandy

LawP said:


> View attachment 163195
> I meant to send a picture of my SR shelter.


Oh you are such a diva LOL just kidding, that tent in awesome! Needs some webs and pumpkin lanterns though  



ondeko said:


> Getting a victim with likes outside your comfort zone is a great way to learn about techniques, styles or designs that you would never try for yourself. Plus it's good a way for me to pass along stuff that well-meaning friends and family give me because they saw something Halloween related and 'knew' I'd love it. I don't want to hurt their feelings so I have a tote full of stuff that just isn't my style--but it might be exactly my victim's style.


Well, some "techniques" scare the bajesus out of me.....that's WHY I don't try them out for myself lmao! I just don't want to disappoint my victim


----------



## WitchyKitty

LawP said:


> View attachment 163195
> I meant to send a picture of my SR shelter.


...hmmm...nice, great colors for the occasion, but it doesn't look quite ninja gerbil or fire proof...


----------



## LawP

WitchyKitty said:


> ...hmmm...nice, great colors for the occasion, but it doesn't look quite ninja gerbil or fire proof...


I will not tolerate gaseous tooting in my shelter AND I coated it with a super magical anti-ninja gerbil potion I bought in a little shop in Salem, MA.


----------



## MissMandy

Gaseous tooting lmfao


----------



## Bethany

Oh my! Are there barking spiders about again? TIme to get out the repellant. 
We need some lights on the tent. bethene knows were out here anyhow. 







Cupcakes!
Think this would make an awesome cake for halloween just gross it up


----------



## MissMandy

Godfather theme?


----------



## dariusobells

On the fifth night of dying my reaper gave to me, 

Five Jack - O - Lanterns!

four screaming spirits 
three spider webs
two dried out skulls

and a bat, in a dead tree!


----------



## LawP

LawP raises her glass of merlot to the oh-so-clever-Darius. You rock word man!


----------



## LawP

Bethany I have some pumpkin lights for the tent. They're in a box next to Bethene's chocolate and apple martini (don't tell the "bush people")


----------



## MissMandy

LawP said:


> Bethany I have some pumpkin lights for the tent. They're in a box next to Bethene's chocolate and apple martini (don't tell the "bush people")


Meanie   lol


----------



## NOWHINING

you got that right!



The Auditor said:


> We're a community; and actual, honest to goodness community. We're all neighbors, brothers and sisters, and we care about each other. Granted, its a kind of Addams Family community, but a community nonetheless.


----------



## NOWHINING

bringing more rum! I am sorry I drank all the rum. I had a bad day for the last two days. Here everyone! DRINK ON!



The Auditor said:


> Now...why is the rum gone?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

LawP said:


> Bethany I have some pumpkin lights for the tent. They're in a box next to Bethene's chocolate and apple martini (don't tell the "bush people")


What what about us bush people  
i have all that is needed for a Halloween camping trip. we go every year.


----------



## NOWHINING

OHHHH where did you find that pumpkin one? I have the skull


"i got a rock!" said:


> I will share my rum & vodka with everyone.


----------



## LawP

MissMandy said:


> Meanie   lol


Miss Mandy, I don't intend to be mean...but it's a new tent...I've seen the condition of the bush...glitter...spilled rum...ninja gerbil poo...blankets everywhere...used sharpies...rain puddles full of snotty tissues...you have to admit there are some sanitary issues here. You are more than welcome in my Diva shelter. Uh..just wipe your feet..ok?


----------



## LawP

moonwitchkitty said:


> What what about us bush people
> i have all that is needed for a Halloween camping trip. we go every year.


MWK, please read my post to Mandy. You are welcome too my dear.


----------



## NOWHINING

I am size 10 and will wear 11. 



Windborn said:


> I wonder what shoe size my victim will have - feeling the need to paint some more Halloween themed shoes!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

baby just took me to Razzoos had two margaritas and two beers feelin good can't wait to start stalking


----------



## moonwitchkitty

NOWHINING said:


> I am size 10 and will wear 11. [/
> 
> mee too hopefully be down some come halloween so i can fit into my costume


----------



## MissMandy

LawP said:


> Miss Mandy, I don't intend to be mean...but it's a new tent...I've seen the condition of the bush...glitter...spilled rum...ninja gerbil poo...blankets everywhere...used sharpies...rain puddles full of snotty tissues...you have to admit there are some sanitary issues here. You are more than welcome in my Diva shelter. Uh..just wipe your feet..ok?


LOL snotty tissues. Well, I dunno what bushes you have been looking in, but my hideout is purdy cool. Not all that fancy, but quite clean and cozy


----------



## Bethany

Such fun!!


----------



## NOWHINING

HEY! it is my job to whine!



Kelloween said:


> Had to break from painting..just stopped in to see how many we are up to and make sure I don't get forgotten..cause ya'll would hate to hear me whining if I was..(not like I do that ever..) lol


----------



## LawP

Mandy, that's just...uh...wrong...on a lot of levels.  I have a shaggy orange and black carpet, propane powered toaster oven and comfy cots...NOT TO MENTION my decent martini bar and Vampire wine collection. You need to leave the bush and move into my Diva shelter. Free purple and green boas for Bush evacuees.  AND Miss Bethany...we never lose wieners!


----------



## NOWHINING

wait! I am one of the bush people! Dang it!


----------



## MissMandy

LawP said:


> Mandy, that's just...uh...wrong...on a lot of levels.  I have a shaggy orange and black carpet, propane powered toaster oven and comfy cots...NOT TO MENTION my decent martini bar and Vampire wine collection. You need to leave the bush and move into my Diva shelter. Free purple and green boas for Bush evacuees.  AND Miss Bethany...we never lose wieners!


 ...Well I love my little bush tent lol. I like getting in touch with nature. I'm a rustic kinda gal


----------



## NOWHINING

Not me! Hell, I dont like rough it out. LOL!



MissMandy said:


> ...Well I love it. I like getting in touch with nature. I'm a rustic kinda gal


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Bethany that is comedy gold


----------



## MissMandy

NOWHINING said:


> Not me! Hell, I dont like rough it out. LOL!


Hahaha ok, ok how about this....all the divas can hang out in the orange penthouse and all the hippies can chill in my bush tent? LOL


----------



## NOWHINING

(sounding preppy) OKAY!!! LMBO!



MissMandy said:


> Hahaha ok, ok how about this....all the divas can hang out in the orange penthouse and all the hippies can chill in my bush tent? LOL


----------



## LawP

MissMandy said:


> Hahaha ok, ok how about this....all the divas can hang out in the orange penthouse and all the hippies can chill in my bush tent? LOL


Orange Penthouse?! Really Mandy...I never realized you could be such a snarky little biotch.  When your glorified lean-to leaks, feel free to knock on my flaps.  Wait..did that sound right?


----------



## MissMandy

LawP said:


> Orange Penthouse?! Really Mandy...I never realized you could be such a snarky little biotch.  When your glorified lean-to leaks, feel free to knock on my flaps.  Wait..did that sound right?


Wow....ok. I think that was a bit out of line. I've never felt so unwelcome here.


----------



## The Auditor

Bushes = Woodstock
Pumpkin Tent = Suburbia

To each her own. We're all in this together...til we get our victim!


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> I've never felt so unwelcome here.


You're welcome here. Totally.


----------



## LawP

MissMandy said:


> Wow....ok. I think that was a bit out of line. I've never felt so unwelcome here.


Mandy, Auditor can attest to this...but sometimes I may get too enthusiastic with the whole SR pre-victim playing around that I say something not meaning to hurt or upset and I do. I didn't mean to make you feel bad. I'm going to bow out of SR and move on. I apologize.


----------



## MissMandy

LawP said:


> Mandy, Auditor can attest to this...but sometimes I may get too enthusiastic with the whole SR pre-victim playing around that I say something not meaning to hurt or upset and I do. I didn't mean to make you feel bad. I'm going to bow out of SR and move on. I apologize.


Oh come now, there's no need to leave SR. Just gotta remember that this is all in fun. And if I said anything to get your blood boiling, I apologize as well. I honestly didn't mean to come off like that. It's just with all the amenities you described, I thought penthouse was a fitting title


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Y'all better get a long now! Ya hear!

We are in this together! Going crazy together! Waiting. & waiting. &waiting. VIC-TIM! VIC-TIM! VIC-TIM!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

But seriously y'all are hillarious! I about spit my drink all over myself!


----------



## MissMandy

beautifulnightmare said:


> Y'all better get a long now! Ya hear!
> 
> We are in this together! Going crazy together! Waiting. & waiting. &waiting. VIC-TIM! VIC-TIM! VIC-TIM!


Couldn't agree more chickie


----------



## NOWHINING

now, lets get to chanting "victim! Victim! Victim!"


----------



## NOWHINING

just so you know.... Rummy is yummy!!! :d


----------



## Jezebelle

I'm in! So exciting!


----------



## MichelleJB

Why did you take offense at that Mandy? I thought LawP's comment was funny. Why did you think it was out of line? Over-sensitivity is not a good trait in a halloween lover.


----------



## Kelloween

MichelleJB said:


> Why did you take offense at that Mandy? I thought LawP's comment was funny. Why did you think it was out of line? Over-sensitivity is not a good trait in a halloween lover.


nobody is mad or upset..lets just drop it..just a fun little spat


----------



## Halloween Scream

August is officially in double-digits numbers now, so I can start chanting... Victim, Victim, Victim!


----------



## Bethany

Now what happen. Did we just lose LawP and the fantastic party tent?  Hope not.
Guess we better cut back on the alcohol consumption, we're getting a bit rowdy!!  Eat more cupcakes!!
I 
I gotta tell ya's the whole "tent" & "bushes" converstion can be read in an INTIRELY (sp) different context. LMAO  
I will now climb out of the gutter............


----------



## MissMandy

MichelleJB said:


> Why did you take offense at that Mandy? I thought LawP's comment was funny. Why did you think it was out of line? Over-sensitivity is not a good trait in a halloween lover.


This forum is a loving, friendly, and respectful community. We do not call each other bad names, even if it's at the expense of a joke (which from my point of view, I didn't feel it was in a joking manner at the time). The matter was settled promptly and we both apologized to each other. That is all. 



Kelloween said:


> nobody is mad or upset..lets just drop it..just a fun little spat


Thank you 



Bethany said:


> Now what happen. Did we just lose LawP and the fantastic party tent?  Hope not.
> Guess we better cut back on the alcohol consumption, we're getting a bit rowdy!!  Eat more cupcakes!!
> I hope we didn't lose her!
> I
> I gotta tell ya's the whole "tent" & "bushes" converstion can be read in an INTIRELY (sp) different context. LMAO
> I will now climb out of the gutter............


Lmao! No comment


----------



## moonwitchkitty

MissMandy said:


> Hahaha ok, ok how about this....all the divas can hang out in the orange penthouse and all the hippies can chill in my bush tent? LOL


I'm going to the bush tent with some more trash bags for our booze bottles, and food containers. I might have some frankincense but definitely have some white sage  since it is a Hippie tent but first i need to clean up my mess from last night  and i have more candy, Vodka, so what its 9am, it will be nice and cool when we all gather tonight


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Can someone please explain to me why I do not have my victim yet and what a ghoul has to do to get an early sneak. For those of you who know me there is not much i wont do  so just tell me for gOD SAKES JUST TELL ME WHAT I HAVE TO DO TO GET NY VICTIM!!!!!! *


----------



## ondeko

Spookilicious--apparently there is some bureaucratic mix up and you and I have to wait with everyone else. I think some of Bethene's minions may have glitter poisoning and it's slowing things down so much that everything is only on schedule. I know, I know, completely unfair, but I'm sure it will all get figured out. What I think we need to do is to just give me Kelloween as my victim now so I can procrastinate for the extra week--a necessary part of the reaping process.


----------



## Teresa M

*seven!!!!!*


----------



## MissMandy

moonwitchkitty said:


> I'm going to the bush tent with some more trash bags for our booze bottles, and food containers. I might have some frankincense but definitely have some white sage  since it is a Hippie tent but first i need to clean up my mess from last night  and i have more candy, Vodka, so what its 9am, it will be nice and cool when we all gather tonight


Let's make sure to recycle all those bottles! I'll straighten out the blankies and fluff all the pillows for y'all tonight  Yeah so, if anyone sees a big cloud of smoke coming from my tent.....it's just the sage, not Auditor's herbs


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Ophelia said:


> *IshWitch*, Nosferatu is a seasonal beer released by Great Lakes Brewing Company here in Cleveland. It's not out yet here, but I still had a couple of bottles left that I'd been saving. They need to release it soon, I'm down to my last one.
> 
> *beautifulnightmare*, is that someone's stomach? I swear it looks like the tree is growing out of someone's belly button.
> 
> Poor *Auditor*, you always get stuck behind the bar, don't you? Hey, while you're there, I'll take a glass of red wine. Preferably a zinfandel or cabernet sauvignon.
> 
> In other news...there is no other news here.


They also have the best Christmas Ale ever


----------



## "i got a rock!"

NOWHINING said:


> OHHHH where did you find that pumpkin one? I have the skull



I found mine on line at napacabs.com they have different color ones, pretty cool.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Wahooo! Soon Victim! 
It's really getting close now!

VIC-TIM! VIC-TIM! VIC-TIM!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Ophelia said:


> *IshWitch*, Nosferatu is a seasonal beer released by Great Lakes Brewing Company here in Cleveland. It's not out yet here, but I still had a couple of bottles left that I'd been saving. They need to release it soon, I'm down to my last one.
> 
> *beautifulnightmare*, is that someone's stomach? I swear it looks like the tree is growing out of someone's belly button.
> 
> Poor *Auditor*, you always get stuck behind the bar, don't you? Hey, while you're there, I'll take a glass of red wine. Preferably a zinfandel or cabernet sauvignon.
> 
> In other news...there is no other news here.



i DIDN'T realize that looks like someone's stomach. I posted it from my phone and now I am on my pc and on big screen it does look like it's some man's stomach! I just liked the reaper and tree with birds in background. eww LOL


----------



## Kelloween

ohhhhhhhh, we are getting closer..i'm getting anxious!!


----------



## Guest

Look we can argue on witch tents and potion drinks all darn day but I am an Ogre and I am sorry I don't drink....I also can barely fit a leg in either tent. The bushes just reach my knees people and its no secret I am here I shook the ground with each step. With that said I am going to stretch out under that big Willow over there in the side yard. If there is a fire pit nearby could somebody please throw on a pig or a cow? I am craving some ribs....


----------



## Hilda

Mr. Gris said:


> Look we can argue on witch tents and potion drinks all darn day but I am an Ogre and I am sorry I don't drink....I also can barely fit a leg in either tent. The bushes just reach my knees people and its no secret I am here I shook the ground with each step. With that said I am going to stretch out under that big Willow over there in the side yard. If there is a fire pit nearby could somebody please throw on a pig or a cow? I am craving some ribs....


Grab your torch and pitchforks!!! It's an ogre!!! (screaming)


----------



## The Auditor

Run for your lives!!!!! The gerbils have gone rogue!!!!!!


----------



## "i got a rock!"

ok my turn VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM! wow that felt good


----------



## "i got a rock!"

VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM 
What's happening to me


----------



## WitchyKitty

Yeah...I'm feeling a chant coming on...
Victim...Victim...VICTIM!!!!!
I am so excited to get my very first victim! This week will be very long, very long indeed!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

The Auditor said:


> Run for your lives!!!!! The gerbils have gone rogue!!!!!!


calms the poor dears with some _SPECIAL_ brownies see much better. lets give them the night and send them back in tomorrow night,


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Not having a good evening. Lets sum it up with this: I was just telling NOWHINING that You know that movie "so I married an ax murderer" mine is "so I married an a** hole!" Lol
No! No questions please. It might be a spoiler! Wouldn't want to ruin it for y'all! 

Someone poor me a drink! I had a woodchuck but its just not enough!


----------



## AsH-1031

*is quietly lurking the SR threads taking notes and plotting*


----------



## IshWitch

been at work
playing catch up
I'm creeping toward the bushes
it is slow
I don't want to spill my glass of Riesling...


----------



## WitchyKitty

Well, I'm wearing an owl shirt...I had a yummy Pumpkin Scone from Starbucks...and now I am craving Apple Pie Shots! I'm in Fall/Halloween mode tonight! Anyone here able to whip some up?? I lost my friends recipe...he keeps giving it to me and I keep losing it, lol. His recipe is soooooooooo yummy! Fresh made apple cider, cinnamon sticks, sugar and Everclear I believe were his ingredients. All simmered up together, then add the alcohol...mmmmmmm. Perfection! Anybody hear able to grant my request? Auditor? I need one of these shots so I can relax and wait for my victim in happy bliss.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Apple pie shots sound good. Anyone have a recipe?


----------



## bethene

apple pie shots?? yumm,,, might have to come join ya all in the bushes!!! maybe I can buddy up to the ninja gerbils and they won;'t stalk me any more!!!!

we are at a whopping 154!!!!!!


I should make a list to see if I got every body,, but dang,, thats too many names to type out!!!!!LOL


----------



## Kymmm

Apple shots??? You're right! That DOES sound yummy!! Guess I'll crawl outta my hammock and join you bush dwellers as well! Maybe we can give Bethene enough to drink and then she will give us the information we want?!?! Muahahahahahahaha!!! Come here little Bethene, we have your shot waiting... <<evil Grin>>


----------



## "i got a rock!"

WitchyKitty said:


> Well, I'm wearing an owl shirt...I had a yummy Pumpkin Scone from Starbucks...and now I am craving Apple Pie Shots! I'm in Fall/Halloween mode tonight! Anyone here able to whip some up?? I lost my friends recipe...he keeps giving it to me and I keep losing it, lol. His recipe is soooooooooo yummy! Fresh made apple cider, cinnamon sticks, sugar and Everclear I believe were his ingredients. All simmered up together, then add the alcohol...mmmmmmm. Perfection! Anybody hear able to grant my request? Auditor? I need one of these shots so I can relax and wait for my victim in happy bliss.


Witchy try this one its so yummy and makes your house smell goooood.
64 fl oz cranberry juice cocktail, 64 oz apple cider, 1/4 cup brown sugar, 1 1/2 tsp whole cloves, 4 or 5 cinnamon sticks & of course your own little sumpin sumpin if you like, mix together and bring to a boil, fall heaven.


----------



## WitchyKitty

My buddy got me his Apple Pie Shot recipe again! Now I just have to decide when to make it...it makes a TON of it. Hope y'all will be thirsty!!


----------



## The Auditor

WitchyKitty said:


> My buddy got me his Apple Pie Shot recipe again! Now I just have to decide when to make it...it makes a TON of it. Hope y'all will be thirsty!!


And you're going to share the recipe, si? Haven't had Apple Pie....or 'Struth...since my Rendezvous days


----------



## Pumpkin5

I have a recipe for Apple Pie Moonshine that will knock you on your butt. It does crazy things, like make you forget why you are living in a bush....


----------



## hallorenescene

well, I must say, we need to be a little nicer here. all our little antics aren't working, we still haven't gotten our victims. bethie, if you give us our victims, we will be done stalking your house. we will clean up the glitter, the bottles, and leave you in peace. now doesn't that sound lovely? ahhh, the peace and quiet. don't you just look forward to it. now, all we need is our victims. how about it?


----------



## trentsketch

I just signed up and I'm really excited. I haven't started major building yet since I've built up enough substantial props to mostly re-purpose things for the new theme.

That theme? A haunted night club/concert hall. It's a yard haunt where the front half is the concert venue itself--stage, lighting, bar, tons of concert guests--and the back half is the green room/backstage--horror/Halloween icons who have performed before, disgusting snacks, creepy candles, killer plants, seating, and general backstage chaos. 

I had a close friend share an awesome Japanese music video that set the theme in motion: Kyary Pamyu Pamyu's Fashion Monster. Kyary is the gurokawaii--creepy cute--fashion icon of Japan and that's excellent inspiration for a haunt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GivkxpAVVC4

It's totally what I set out to do as a haunter. It's creepy, it's cute, it's funny, and it's just a little unhinged. I've been sculpting for weeks and digging up appropriate costuming from thrift stores and yard sales. Most of the big elements--the actual bodies, the stage, the bar, the seating, etc.--are being pulled from my previous haunts. I change themes every year but build things that can be reused. For example, the stage is actually going to be the four counters from the carnival booths at last years haunt screwed to a raked (tilted) frame. Worst case scenario: I have to pick up another sheet of plywood to expand it a little. I think the size will work. 










Then Drag Race winner Sharon Needles put out a music video that hit on the same color palette--red, black, white, and metallic--that pulled the whole concept into focus. (Starts about 2 minutes in to avoid NSFW language) http://youtu.be/YHgmcvyVoAA?t=1m55s

And then I found a video from another Drag Race constestant/total kook Tammie Brown that also hit the haunted club/concert theme perfectly: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0Z5XU4npKU 

I'm super excited to bring this haunt to life. I think it's going to be a stunner. It's much more visually focused than the carnival, which was an exercise in excess.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Pumpkin5 said:


> I have a recipe for Apple Pie Moonshine that will knock you on your butt. It does crazy things, like make you forget why you are living in a bush....


Tent living is the bomb even picked up our mess from last night.. our little ninja gerbil is back in the game. and not a beer bottle in sight 














Hey how did that get there


----------



## whynotgrl666

You know it really is a shame the kids go back to school so darn late here. September tenth. It means the stores like target keep the seasonal section filled back to school until nearly october. I walked into the Christmas tree store and dollar tree and nothing but note books.ugh very irritating for people trying to scope out cool stuff for possible infliction upon unsuspecting victims !!! A pox upon them! (There now I feel Much better. Phew)


----------



## moonwitchkitty

whynotgrl666 said:


> You know it really is a shame the kids go back to school so darn late here. September tenth. It means the stores like target keep the seasonal section filled back to school until nearly october. I walked into the Christmas tree store and dollar tree and nothing but note books.ugh very irritating for people trying to scope out cool stuff for possible infliction upon unsuspecting victims !!! A pox upon them! (There now I feel Much better. Phew)


Indeed a Pox upon the naysayers  
this had me giggling because i feel that way when i go into a store and they are procrastinating on the fun stuff.. Get with it already!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

whynotgrl666 said:


> You know it really is a shame the kids go back to school so darn late here. September tenth. It means the stores like target keep the seasonal section filled back to school until nearly october. I walked into the Christmas tree store and dollar tree and nothing but note books.ugh very irritating for people trying to scope out cool stuff for possible infliction upon unsuspecting victims !!! A pox upon them! (There now I feel Much better. Phew)


Indeed a Pox upon the naysayers  
this had me giggling because i feel that way when i go into a store and they are procrastinating on the fun stuff.. Get with it already!!!!


----------



## bethene

whoo hoo,, now up to 157, would like to at least get 160 signed up!!!!!


----------



## TheCostumer

I just signed up this morning. My first tie. Should be fun!


----------



## MissMandy

Welcome aboard, Costumer! 
And the tent looks wonderful, mwk! Can't wait to get in my pj's and curl up in there tonight


----------



## Gwen_Grimm

Oh cool, can I sign up for secret reaper, or am I too late? >>.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

not too late sign up it is until the 17th


----------



## Gwen_Grimm

Awesome, count me in then!


----------



## WitchyKitty

The Auditor said:


> And you're going to share the recipe, si? Haven't had Apple Pie....or 'Struth...since my Rendezvous days


Okie! Again, my friends recipe:
*Apple Pie Shots: Full batch:
2 gal Apple Cider (Fresh, good quality cider is best, but any cider will work. Cider, not juice!)
3-1/2 cups sugar 
5-6 Cinnamon sticks 
Mix in large pot and bring to a boil. 
Let simmer on Low for 1 hour after boil. 
Let cool to room temp (usually let it sit covered over night) 
Add a 750ml bottle of Everclear and then bottle your cider!
*Addition: depending on how much your cider evaporates down while simmering, you may want to add less alcohol accordingly. Mine condensed down a bit, so I only added half the bottle and it tasted good like that. Just add slowly to taste!*

This cider is soooo tasty. Like a treat in a shot glass! Careful though...it's sweet, delicious and goes down easy...that Everclear will sneak up on ya' really quick!!
(You can always add less alcohol if you'd like. Add it to your preference, as Everclear is very strong.)


----------



## ondeko

bethene said:


> whoo hoo,, now up to 157, would like to at least get 160 signed up!!!!!


160 would be awesome! And you could celebrate by giving me a victim early! OK, people, let's rustle up 3 more victims. Reapers. Recruits. Whatever, go get'em!!


----------



## "i got a rock!"

WitchyKitty said:


> Okie! Again, my friends recipe:
> *Apple Pie Shots: Full batch:
> 2 gal Apple Cider (Fresh, good quality cider is best, but any cider will work. Cider, not juice!)
> 3-1/2 cups sugar
> 5-6 Cinnamon sticks
> Mix in large pot and bring to a boil.
> Let simmer on Low for 1 hour after boil.
> Let cool to room temp (usually let it sit covered over night)
> Add a 750ml bottle of Everclear and then bottle your cider!
> 
> This cider is soooo tasty. Like a treat in a shot glass! Careful though...it's sweet, delicious and goes down easy...that Everclear will sneak up on ya' really quick!!
> (You can always add less alcohol if you'd like. Add it to your preference, as Everclear is very strong.)


Sounds so good, going to have to make some.


----------



## dariusobells

oops skipped a night busy day yester day

<eerrgggemmm>

on the seventh day of dying my reaper sent to me
Seven slayers slaying
six corpses rotting

Five jack - o - Lanterns!

four screaming spirits
three spider webs
two dried out skulls
and a bat in a dead tree.


----------



## Hollows Eva

yeah see I've been thinking... Since I'm all the way over in Denmark I should actually really get my victim WAY earlier than everyone else.. like.. and this is just a suggestion.. now!


----------



## Teresa M

*!!!!six!!!!*


----------



## Hilda

I don't know about the rest of you... but I want Darius to reap me. LOVE the song! I want that!! hahahahaha


----------



## bethene

I agree, his poem is really inventive! I really look forward to what he comes up with next!


----------



## MissMandy

Are all the witches and warlocks here yet? Join us, bethene! We'll take the night off from harassing you and just have a good ole fashioned brew and cackle  In my pj's and waiting in the tent


----------



## Bethany

bethene said:


> I agree, his poem is really inventive! I really look forward to what he comes up with next!


Am I the only one singing it to the tune of 12 days of Christmas??


----------



## TheCostumer

All signed up and raring to go!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MissMandy

Bethany said:


> Am I the only one singing it to the tune of 12 days of Christmas??


Nope lol I am too


----------



## The Auditor

ondeko said:


> 160 would be awesome! And you could celebrate by giving me a victim early! OK, people, let's rustle up 3 more victims. Reapers. Recruits. Whatever, go get'em!!


I think, at this point, the word is "conscripts"


----------



## Teresa M

Bethany said:


> Am I the only one singing it to the tune of 12 days of Christmas??


LOL No, not at all!


----------



## dariusobells

Bethany said:


> Am I the only one singing it to the tune of 12 days of Christmas??


goodness I hope not, I would hate to steal a tune and no one notice!


----------



## ondeko

The Auditor said:


> I think, at this point, the word is "conscripts"


That works for me--whatever it takes to make our beloved Bethene feel so appreciated that I get my victim early as a reward.


----------



## ondeko

Hollows Eva said:


> yeah see I've been thinking... Since I'm all the way over in Denmark I should actually really get my victim WAY earlier than everyone else.. like.. and this is just a suggestion.. now!


Eva--it's a time zone thing and i'm pretty sure you're right behind me.


----------



## The Auditor

You know what? I agree. Ondeko should get his victim now.
And his Reaper should wait until a week after the deadline to ship.

What? No good? #evil


----------



## Bella Betty

Woot! I'm in! I can't wait to get my victim so I can start stalking and plotting............................


----------



## hallorenescene

157...whoot, whoot, we just need 4 more to beat last years. and i'm up for a treat in that very cute little hippie tent. so what's the drink special tonight? wow me.


----------



## katshead42

The Auditor said:


> And you're going to share the recipe, si? Haven't had Apple Pie....or 'Struth...since my Rendezvous days


MMM that sounds awesome!


----------



## ondeko

The Auditor said:


> You know what? I agree. Ondeko should get his victim now.
> And his Reaper should wait until a week after the deadline to ship.
> 
> What? No good? #evil


As long as I get my victim now...


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Good morning! It's a beautiful dark raining morning. All the little monsters are either asleep or off at school! Perfect time for me to sit & sip coffee while reading the forum! Can't wait to get my victim's identity! Also glad to see new sign ups! WELCOME FRESH BLOOD!


----------



## im the goddess

Good morning to you too Beautifulnightmare. I drinking coffee too before I need to get ready for work. Have a great day all!


----------



## sikntwizted

You guys have a nice morning. I'm just getting off. I'ma have some of my apple pie shine and hit the hay. This anticipation is a killer. I NEED A VICTIM!!! NEED TO STALK!!!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

sikntwizted said:


> You guys have a nice morning. I'm just getting off. I'ma have some of my apple pie shine and hit the hay. This anticipation is a killer. I NEED A VICTIM!!! NEED TO STALK!!!


If you would, PM me your recipe for the apple pie shine. I'm ready to make a fresh batch and would like to try it.


----------



## sikntwizted

Hehe, you should try my "rotten strawberries." Kinda burns when you drink it for some reason...


----------



## Ophelia

*beautifulnightmare*, I'm doing the same thing. Catching up and drinking my coffee. Unfortunately, my monsters are awake, so it's taking a bit longer to get caught up.

I participated in something truly scary this past weekend: A baby shower.  It's been a long time since I've been to one of those, and while I'm happy for the mother-to-be, I'm glad to not have to attend one very often!

Okay, now that I've had a little coffee, I'm donning my boa, hopping on my broom, and buzzing *Bethene*'s house chanting: 
*Vic-tim!  Vic-tim!!  Vic-tim!!!*


----------



## hallorenescene

okay bethene, see what is happening? I tried to reason with you, but nooooo, would you listen? now things are getting ugly again. Ophelia, you got room on that broom for me? I can chant loud.
I now can scream like a banshee. oh your neighbors are going to hate you.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TO_AMuDDLmk


----------



## Bethany

I thought Bethene said there were over 300 participants in the 2012 Reaper? 
not stalking anyone until I get my VICTIM. Don't need all the extra stress & things clouding up my head. 
But soon...............


----------



## Ophelia

*Hallo*, if you're going to be screaming like a banshee in my ear, I think you'll have to ride your own broom. Don't worry, though. I've got a spare down in the bushes. You may have to ask *MissMandy* where it's at, I think she moved it when she was tidying up after this weekend's shenanigans.

_ETA: I just realized I've hit 500 posts, yay!_


----------



## CreepySpiders

I'm IN and super excited! This is my 3rd or 4th year =)


----------



## nhh

Bethene - how many did we have again last year? Are we close? Are we close to getting our victims!!!! God I can't take the anticipation!!!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva

ondeko said:


> Eva--it's a time zone thing and i'm pretty sure you're right behind me.


Im BEFORE you, im sure. And just for that, IM gonna bribe bethene to give me you as a victim, and I wont ship till the very last minute and it will be arriving very late


----------



## bethene

Not sure how many any more. Was thinking over 300, but if you look at first post in the pictures thread, it says over 200, so am just confused. At any rate, we are at 160!!


Now that it is getting closer, I might take bribes!!


----------



## MissMandy

bethene said:


> Not sure how many any more. Was thinking over 300, but if you look at first post in the pictures thread, it says over 200, so am just confused. At any rate, we are at 160!!
> 
> 
> Now that it is getting closer, I might take bribes!!


I don't think you know what you're saying, bethie LOL


----------



## nhh

MissMandy said:


> I don't think you know what you're saying, bethie LOL


OMG - I don't think so either. I'm so totally in for bribing!!!!! I swear, I can bride the crap outta you Bethene!!


----------



## katshead42

I think this is my third of fourth also. I love the secret reaper so much. Last year my reaper went all out and it is helping me get ideas for this year. 




CreepySpiders said:


> I'm IN and super excited! This is my 3rd or 4th year =)


----------



## Teresa M

*!!!five!!!*


----------



## dariusobells

on the eighth day of dying my reaper gave to me 

eight vampires rising
Seven slayers slaying
six corpses rotting

Five jack - o - Lanterns!

four screaming spirits
three spider webs
two dried out skulls
and a bat in a dead tree.

(the ninja gerbils were busy)


----------



## hallorenescene

Ophelia, 500 posts mean you can choose your own title.
well, looks like I can just sit back and enjoy. all the bribing will be done.


----------



## Pumpkin5

hallorenescene said:


> Ophelia, 500 posts mean you can choose your own title.
> well, looks like I can just sit back and enjoy. all the bribing will be done.


 Wait......are we bribing??? Oh goodie!!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

hallorenescene said:


> okay bethene, see what is happening? I tried to reason with you, but nooooo, would you listen? now things are getting ugly again. Ophelia, you got room on that broom for me? I can chant loud.
> I now can scream like a banshee. oh your neighbors are going to hate you.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TO_AMuDDLmk


I laughed so hard! Don't injure yourself Hallo! And dont forget to do crease your forehead real deep! lol


----------



## IshWitch

Ophelia said:


> *IshWitch*, Nosferatu is a seasonal beer released by Great Lakes Brewing Company here in Cleveland. It's not out yet here, but I still had a couple of bottles left that I'd been saving. They need to release it soon, I'm down to my last one.
> 
> *beautifulnightmare*, is that someone's stomach? I swear it looks like the tree is growing out of someone's belly button.
> 
> Poor *Auditor*, you always get stuck behind the bar, don't you? Hey, while you're there, I'll take a glass of red wine. Preferably a zinfandel or cabernet sauvignon.
> 
> In other news...there is no other news here.


Thanks Ophelia! I will have to see if our local pub master can order some in. He revels in brews from all over and especially microbrewery products. I'll ask him!
You need to drive across the border (unless they sell into Ohio) and get some Witches Brew from Leelanau Cellars! It is a lovely seasonal spiced wine in Michigan. It is perfection when warmed! Which is how it is to be served.


----------



## Ophelia

Nope, they don't sell it here, but we're up there enough, I make sure to get it. I've actually got a couple still leftover from last year.


----------



## bethene

I must say, while I love the bottle of the witches brew (make wind bottle lights) I do not like the flavor,, but have not warmed it, just lukewarm.. but not into the spiced thing!! 

Well,,, seeing as I am supposed to be dieting,,,, the treat of choice right now is york peppermint candy bars,, so if I get me some of them,, I might be persuaded to start a smidge early,,,,,,,,,,,, just saying 


162!!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene said:


> I must say, while I love the bottle of the witches brew (make wind bottle lights) I do not like the flavor,, but have not warmed it, just lukewarm.. but not into the spiced thing!!
> 
> Well,,, seeing as I am supposed to be dieting,,,, the treat of choice right now is york peppermint candy bars,, so if I get me some of them,, I might be persuaded to start a smidge early,,,,,,,,,,,, just saying
> 
> 
> 162!!!!!!


Attention!! Does anyone live near bethene?!? If so, drop off some York Peppermint Patties, STAT!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

bethene said:


> I must say, while I love the bottle of the witches brew (make wind bottle lights) I do not like the flavor,, but have not warmed it, just lukewarm.. but not into the spiced thing!!
> 
> Well,,, seeing as I am supposed to be dieting,,,, the treat of choice right now is york peppermint candy bars,, so if I get me some of them,, I might be persuaded to start a smidge early,,,,,,,,,,,, just saying
> 
> 
> 162!!!!!!



 I will just say.....a truckload may be delivered to your house at any minute......
(don't hold me responsible for any crushed bushes...plants or driveways....)


----------



## WitchyKitty

Ug! I keep getting called into work early...which means another night of not getting to chill in the bushes and party!! I must go to sleep so I'm not a zombie in the morning...the joys of working in a bakery  I hope nothing too exciting happens while I'm asleep!! What if bethene gets her bribe of peppermint patties and she starts giving out our victims?!? What if I'm asleep or at work when this all goes down????!!!! Please oh Please don't start without me...I get off at about 11:30 tomorrow morning...wait for meeeeeeee!!!!! I'm just a cute little baby witchykitty who wants a victim to stalk and spoil and send pretty gifts to so badly...I've been good all year bethene, don't pass out victims without me!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Goodnight fellow Haunters...spooky dreams!


----------



## ondeko

Hollows Eva said:


> Im BEFORE you, im sure. And just for that, IM gonna bribe bethene to give me you as a victim, and I wont ship till the very last minute and it will be arriving very late


Eva--You don't know what I had to do to that map to make my time zone come first. It was part origami and part dissection. Hey now, let's not get all crazy like. Don't make me start a rumor that you're allergic to candy corn.


----------



## Teresa M

bethene said:


> I must say, while I love the bottle of the witches brew (make wind bottle lights) I do not like the flavor,, but have not warmed it, just lukewarm.. but not into the spiced thing!!
> 
> Well,,, seeing as I am supposed to be dieting,,,, the treat of choice right now is york peppermint candy bars,, so if I get me some of them,, I might be persuaded to start a smidge early,,,,,,,,,,,, just saying
> 
> 
> 162!!!!!!


Ummmm, what about these?
http://sallysbakingaddiction.com/2012/09/23/york-peppermint-patty-fudge-cookies/


----------



## Hollows Eva

ondeko said:


> don't make me start a rumor that you're allergic to candy corn.


oohhhhhh *GASSPPP** You wouldnt!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

Teresa, those should do it. yum, give bethene enough she will share. we earned them stalking bethene.
what, I heard a rumor hollows eve is allergic to candy corn. no candy corn for her.


----------



## Hollows Eva

hallorenescene said:


> Teresa, those should do it. yum, give bethene enough she will share. we earned them stalking bethene.
> what, I heard a rumor hollows eve is allergic to candy corn. no candy corn for her.


oi!!! I dont like where this is going..


----------



## TheCostumer

Hoping to get a goody to go with my "old Woman's" costumes.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*So I am back at school getting my classroom ready for next week. Hard for me to get on here and cause havoc. I am counting on everyone else here to do the job and it looks like I have put my faith in the right group.  So i need to leave now to get ready for my new class of minions....ummm I mean children but before I do I have one last thing to say.... ahem.....

VIC TIM VIC TIM VIC TIM*


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Shhh!!! I heard hollows eve is allergic to candy corn


----------



## Bethany

hallorenescene said:


> Ophelia, 500 posts mean you can choose your own title.
> well, looks like I can just sit back and enjoy. all the bribing will be done.










I didn't know that! I have over 1200!


----------



## sikntwizted

Sounds like it's time for a title change Bethany!


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, I see you did a title change. so what does it mean? who or what is gru? and that little minion guy is cute 
shhh, pass the candy corn. 
sik, if you want a title change, you're going to have to talk more. a lot more.
costumer is in heaven. he never knew a place like this existed. where you been costumer?


----------



## Immortalia

You guys are killing me!!! I'm having to stifle the giggles so my boss won't know what I'm up to while I have a lull in my "actual" work!  So, this is my first Secret Reaper....What do I need to know?????


----------



## Bethany

Immortalia said:


> You guys are killing me!!! I'm having to stifle the giggles so my boss won't know what I'm up to while I have a lull in my "actual" work!  So, this is my first Secret Reaper....What do I need to know?????


If you want ideas of the kinds of stuff people have done, check out the Mini Reaper threads. If you want the need to know for this one and haven't read page 1 of this thread do that. AND be sure to add your Likes & Dislikes to the Main Reaper 2013 Likes & DIslikes thread. 

Hope this helps & welcome to the craziness!


----------



## Bethany

hallorenescene said:


> Bethany, I see you did a title change. so what does it mean? who or what is gru? and that little minion guy is cute
> shhh, pass the candy corn.
> sik, if you want a title change, you're going to have to talk more. a lot more.
> costumer is in heaven. he never knew a place like this existed. where you been costumer?


hallorenescene, Gru owns all the minions. SO work for gru. will probably change it, just wanted to see if I could change it.


----------



## Hollows Eva

Immortalia said:


> You guys are killing me!!! I'm having to stifle the giggles so my boss won't know what I'm up to while I have a lull in my "actual" work!  So, this is my first Secret Reaper....What do I need to know?????



You need to know that I AM IN NO WAY ALLERGIC TO CANDY CORN ITS AN EVIL RUMOUR , started by The Evil Cow (Look HERE if ya dont believe me  ) 
everything else, you will find out  I hope you will love this as much as I do!


----------



## Pumpkin5

"A Reaping we will go, A Reaping we will go....High Ho the Merry 'O, a Reaping we will go...."


----------



## Bethany

Pumpkin5 said:


> "A Reaping we will go, A Reaping we will go....High Ho the Merry 'O, a Reaping we will go...."


Great! Can't get it out of my head now!! Def. gonna get some looks when I am singing this in the stores.


----------



## TheCostumer

Waiting for something I can sink my teeth into!

Now I found it!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The Secret Reaper


----------



## TheCostumer

As you can see I am excited about being in the Reaper this year! 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

TC


----------



## nhh

TheCustumer - I’m intrigued, yet disturbed…




TheCostumer said:


> As you can see I am excited about being in the Reaper this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> TC


----------



## Hearts1003

Anyone know how many we are up to?!?!?! I'm so excited!


----------



## Hollows Eva

If you like candy corn and you know it, and is in no way allergic to them, clap your hands

CLAP CLAP
If you like candy corn and you know it, and is in no way allergic to them, clap your hands

CLAP CLAP
If you like candycorn and you know it, and is in no way allergic to them, And you know it, then you really gotta show it
If you like candycorn and you know it, and is in no way allergic to them, clap your hands
CLAAAAAP CLAAAAPPPPPP!!!!!!!!


----------



## peeweepinson

Doing a Sleepy Hollow themed party this year with a large graveyard. Anything homemade is great!

Likes: 
Sleepy Hollow and Headless Horseman themed decor or props
scary pumpkins i.e. Pumpkinrot type 
any type of pumpkin
scarecrows
objects for the graveyard
Colonial era decorations i.e. candleabras
spider webs
old dolls that are creepy looking or made to look creepy
skull or bones
Halloween Wine (sweet)
Autumn or Halloween scented candles, fav Dark Candles or Yankee
Halloween kitchen dishtowels 
Halloween Bath and Body Works items

Dislikes and Do Not Need:
anything that depicts hurt children
cute Halloween
snakes
glitter
tombstones


----------



## WitchyKitty

Whew! Good. It doesn't look like any victim giving happened without me while I was at work. I'm totally ready now, though! Lol!  
4 more days...or less maybe?


----------



## Ophelia

*Eva,* stop! I've got one last bag hidden away, and now I want to tear it open and devour all of its contents!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Bethany said:


> Great! Can't get it out of my head now!! Def. gonna get some looks when I am singing this in the stores.


 Glad to help! (welcome to my twisted world where songs play willy-nilly in my head all day long.....)


----------



## Hollows Eva

Ophelia said:


> *Eva,* stop! I've got one last bag hidden away, and now I want to tear it open and devour all of its contents!


send it to meee, I will make sure you dont eat it


----------



## dariusobells

on the Ninth day of dying my reaper gave to me 

Nine mummys moaning
eight vampires rising
Seven slayers slaying
six corpses rotting

Five jack - o - Lanterns!

four screaming spirits
three spider webs
two dried out skulls
and a bat in a dead tree.


----------



## Hearts1003

dariusobells said:


> on the Ninth day of dying my reaper gave to me
> 
> Nine mummys moaning
> eight vampires rising
> Seven slayers slaying
> six corpses rotting
> 
> Five jack - o - Lanterns!
> 
> four screaming spirits
> three spider webs
> two dried out skulls
> and a bat in a dead tree.


I'll be singing this the rest of the day!


----------



## ondeko

Hmmm. Still no victim. Since behaving myself isn't getting me a victim any sooner I might as well have some fun. First I get out the map. Then grab a bottle of Wychwood Scarecrow golden pale ale and a handful of candy corn because I'm not allergic to it like *some* people might be. OK, now, "I solemnly swear that I am up to no good."


----------



## Immortalia

Okay....ummmm, so let me see what I have learned today about the Secret Reaper from my friends.

Hollow cannot by any means have candy corn or she breaks out in Hi-Ku, The Costumer likes to dress up like insane little old ladies in need of some SERIOUS dental care, Darius thinks he's Jack Skelington, And I'm a VICTIM, You're a VICTIM, We're a VICTIM [email protected]#$???


----------



## MissMandy

Uh oh, watch your backs y'all. ondeko is gonna be bad


----------



## NOWHINING

I was reliz-ing the same thing when Ophelia pointed that out.



beautifulnightmare said:


> i DIDN'T realize that looks like someone's stomach. I posted it from my phone and now I am on my pc and on big screen it does look like it's some man's stomach! I just liked the reaper and tree with birds in background. eww LOL


----------



## NOWHINING

HI! guys! Did anyone even miss me? I was at work, not sleeping in the bushes. Yeah, I thought so. No one even notice I was gone. 

Victim! Oh Victim! Where the hell are you Victim? 

Um... when are we getting our Victim? I forgot the deadline.


----------



## Immortalia

I missed you! Oh.....and No whining!


----------



## MissMandy

Of course we missed you, NOWHINING! It's not quite the same without your playful whining  The deadline is the 17th. But bethene may crack under pressure and give us our victims a tad early


----------



## dariusobells

Immortalia said:


> Darius thinks he's Jack Skelington


I actually carved a Jack Skellington Jack o lantern one year 


DSC_0004 by Don and Monica Riney, on Flickr


----------



## Bethany

Peewee needs to post their likes/dislikes in the Likes/Dislikes thread. 
I cannot keep track of who is here and who isn't. Taking naproxen & flexaril for the 3rd day in a row.  
flocked up my neck somehow, I woke up on sat. with it hurting and done nothing but get worse since. 
(can you tell I've been to the YC Boney Bunch thread)


----------



## Immortalia

It's one of my favorite films, I have 3 Jack coffee mugs that my coworkers are always eyeballin'!!



dariusobells said:


> I actually carved a Jack Skellington Jack o lantern one year
> 
> 
> DSC_0004 by Don and Monica Riney, on Flickr


----------



## mayleth

Year 2, here we go!!!


----------



## bethene

we are up to 163,,, 164 if I get mayleth's info!!!!!!!!! 

I MIGHT start sending a bit early,, depends on the York Peppermint Patty status!!!!!


I have thought of changing my title under my name, but no idea what to change it too,, so just leave it,,,maybe something about the reaper, except others do the reaper too,, so hummmmmm


----------



## MissMandy

*knocks on door* Here, bethie


----------



## mayleth

bethene said:


> we are up to 163,,, 164 if I get mayleth's info!!!!!!!!!


Info's been sent. 

sending again, since it wasn't in my sent items folder.... okay... between all that I hope you got the info. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin5

bethene said:


> we are up to 163,,, 164 if I get mayleth's info!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I MIGHT start sending a bit early,, depends on the York Peppermint Patty status!!!!!
> 
> 
> I have thought of changing my title under my name, but no idea what to change it too,, so just leave it,,,maybe something about the reaper, except others do the reaper too,, so hummmmmm




 What about, Head Reaper In Charge??? Or HRIC?


----------



## The Auditor

Don't Fear the Reaper


----------



## The Auditor

WitchyKitty said:


> Attention!! Does anyone live near bethene?!? If so, drop off some York Peppermint Patties, STAT!!


Nobody lives near Bethene. Because Jenison, MI doesn't exist. It's a fictional, mythical town...kind of like Brigadoon, only without the musical numbers.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

bethene said:


> we are up to 163,,, 164 if I get mayleth's info!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I MIGHT start sending a bit early,, depends on the York Peppermint Patty status!!!!!
> I have thought of changing my title under my name, but no idea what to change it too,, so just leave it,,,maybe something about the reaper, except others do the reaper too,, so hummmmmm



Grimm Reaper !! 

Woot we are getting up there 4 days left need more victims!!
tried talking my mother into joining.


----------



## The Auditor

Hmm. I could join in with the bribing. But somehow, I think there's something much more effective.

Those who remember last year will recall, with appropriate horror, when The Song was unleashed.

It can be brought forth again, unless victims are being issued....

lalaLALAlalalaaaaaa

mimiMIMImimimiiiiii


----------



## Halloeve55

Ohhhh please release early!!!


----------



## Bethany

Bethene How about "Boss, Main Reaper"


----------



## MissMandy

Halloeve55 said:


> Ohhhh please release early!!!


That's something one doesn't hear every day


----------



## ondeko

Yay!! I got my victim!! Now I'm off to start planning!







OK. I didn't really get a victim.


----------



## IshWitch

This looks like a great addition to our party!
Wonder how it would taste with brown sugar instead of white?
Too bad there is no such thing as "fresh" cider down here. 
I'll have to pick some up when we go to Michigan next month. 
Hey Bethene, how far are you from Midland? I want to stop into Stolloween's workshop, too! He's not far from my sis.



WitchyKitty said:


> Okie! Again, my friends recipe:
> *Apple Pie Shots: Full batch:
> 2 gal Apple Cider (Fresh, good quality cider is best, but any cider will work. Cider, not juice!)
> 3-1/2 cups sugar
> 5-6 Cinnamon sticks
> Mix in large pot and bring to a boil.
> Let simmer on Low for 1 hour after boil.
> Let cool to room temp (usually let it sit covered over night)
> Add a 750ml bottle of Everclear and then bottle your cider!
> 
> This cider is soooo tasty. Like a treat in a shot glass! Careful though...it's sweet, delicious and goes down easy...that Everclear will sneak up on ya' really quick!!
> (You can always add less alcohol if you'd like. Add it to your preference, as Everclear is very strong.)


----------



## WitchyKitty

IshWitch said:


> This looks like a great addition to our party!
> Too bad there is no such thing as "fresh" cider down here.
> I'll have to pick some up when we go to Michigan next month.
> Hey Bethene, how far are you from Midland? I want to stop into Stolloween's workshop, too! He's not far from my sis.


Even a good brand of store bought cider works! Just find one you like the taste of and use it.


----------



## hallorenescene

immortalia, you need to know...candy corn is not evil. evil is whose hands it's in. 
bribing bethene is good
glitter bombs, chants, ninja gerbils and vampire squirrels are on our side. 
watch out for low riding purple boa swinging vamps. if not, just spit the feathers in a pile, we can find a use for them later.
and do you know the costumer is cool, and all his fun antics


----------



## bethene

I already have a pile of saved purple feathers that I have found from the boas!!!!!! can I use them for my reaper gift,, hummmm not sure,, ,,,

up to 167!


----------



## The Auditor

Absolutely. Some of us have uses for them. Some of those uses may even involve Halloween...


----------



## WitchyKitty

I have a cardboard box. This cardboard box wants nothing more in life than to be decorated, filled with Halloween delight and sent somewhere in the world to bring happiness to a waiting victim. Please, don't wait to make this poor cardboard box's dreams come true...


----------



## creeperguardian

can't wait to get my victim saturday or after


----------



## IshWitch

I don't think I'll change my title, LOVE being a Valkyrie! Many know me as Tsarina Valkyrie and that I dance although it is forbidden!
LOL
I did, however, change my location and find it quite comfortable!



Bethany said:


> hallorenescene, Gru owns all the minions. SO work for gru. will probably change it, just wanted to see if I could change it.


----------



## hallorenescene

I can't believe how fast the time flew. of course, all the good humor helped move it right along.


----------



## Bethany

Ishwitch, mine was The Great Pumpkin. I didn't pick it. 
May change it to Cake Witch


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Oh you guys are cruel. Taunting bethene with those peppermint patties! Makes me drool. Lol

How about changing it to "Mother Reaper" or "Queen Reaper"? I like Reaper in Charger too. 

Yay more victims! More reapers! More pictures of more awesome reaps! Yay!


----------



## IshWitch

You too???
I thought I was the only one infested with earworms!



Pumpkin5 said:


> Glad to help! (welcome to my twisted world where songs play willy-nilly in my head all day long.....)


----------



## Ophelia

IshWitch said:


> I'll have to pick some up when we go to Michigan next month.
> Hey Bethene, how far are you from Midland? I want to stop into Stolloween's workshop, too! He's not far from my sis.


Whoa, whoa, whoa! Wait a minute here, I'm from Midland!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

The Auditor said:


> Absolutely. Some of us have uses for them. Some of those uses may even involve Halloween...


and some for our Rocky horror Bit  mine is the one with the glitter in the black and purple boa


----------



## IshWitch

The 12 Days of Halloween reminded me of my book of Peanut's Pumpkin Carols that I had as a kid. I don't have it anymore  lost it over the years, but thanks to the internet here is one of my favorites! Followed by the original one that I used to know by heart and has now been thoughtfully and lovingly recreated for our Reaping pleasure. 

Up In The Pumpkin Patch

Up in the pumpkin patch, witches pause,
Out jumps the Great One; hear the applause?
Down through the rows with goodies and toys
All for this follower's Halloween joys!
HAUNT! HAUNT! HAUNT! who wouldn't want..
HAUNT! HAUNT! HAUNT! who wouldn't want?
To be in a pumpkin patch CHEER! CHEER! CHEER!
Waiting for the Great One and being sincere.

and I literally almost could remember over half of this, guess all the braincells aren't killed off yet!
THE 12 DAYS OF HALLOWEEN

On the twelfth day of Halloween my true love gave to me,
twelve bats a-flying,
eleven masks a-leering,
ten ghouls a-groaning,
nine ghosts a booing,
eight monsters shrieking,
seven pumpkins glowing,
six goblins gobbling,
five scarey spooks,
four skeletons,
three black cats,
two trick-or-treaters,
And an owl in an old, dead tree.


----------



## IshWitch

I've yet to see the whole movie
Yes! It's true!
But I am probably halfway done! 



Immortalia said:


> It's one of my favorite films, I have 3 Jack coffee mugs that my coworkers are always eyeballin'!!


----------



## hallorenescene

I like mother reaper. it has a familiar ring to it. mother reaper...mother reaper...yeah, mother reaper is good
oh, I know, it for some reason reminds me of mother Teresa. yeah, that's it


----------



## IshWitch

But what would you do for a Klondyke Bar?

LOL




bethene said:


> we are up to 163,,, 164 if I get mayleth's info!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I MIGHT start sending a bit early,, depends on the York Peppermint Patty status!!!!!
> 
> 
> I have thought of changing my title under my name, but no idea what to change it too,, so just leave it,,,maybe something about the reaper, except others do the reaper too,, so hummmmmm


----------



## IshWitch

WitchyKitty said:


> Even a good brand of store bought cider works! Just find one you like the taste of and use it.


I'll try it if I ever find one I like. All these pasteurized bottled ones down here leave an odd tang in the mouth. Nothing beats the real deal from a real orchard store.


----------



## IshWitch

I know, The Great Pumpkin is the title you get at that level and then it stays that way unless you change it personally. I like your new one, and you can change it if you change your avatar, too



Bethany said:


> Ishwitch, mine was The Great Pumpkin. I didn't pick it.
> May change it to Cake Witch


----------



## IshWitch

Ophelia said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa! Wait a minute here, I'm from Midland!


I didn't know that! Cool! 
And now you live in Parma?


----------



## Teresa M

*!!!four!!!*


----------



## Teresa M

bethene said:


> we are up to 163,,, 164 if I get mayleth's info!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I MIGHT start sending a bit early,, depends on the York Peppermint Patty status!!!!!
> 
> 
> I have thought of changing my title under my name, but no idea what to change it too,, so just leave it,,,maybe something about the reaper, except others do the reaper too,, so hummmmmm


Mama Reaper?


----------



## dariusobells

Hey Bethene, how about "Regina Messoribus" (Queen of the Reapers roughly translated into Latin) 

Ishwitch, love the songs.

Auditor, three of your Gerbils are following me with steak knives....


----------



## dariusobells

IshWitch said:


> I've yet to see the whole movie
> Yes! It's true!
> But I am probably halfway done!


It's one of my required viewing along with "Sweeny Todd", the Evil Dead series and 'I sell the Dead"


----------



## Hilda

Oh wait... premature reaping post. Nevermind. 
Someone hand me a drink! hahahahaha


----------



## dariusobells

Not waiting for the bar, just pouring Hilda a shot from my flask of .. well lets just leave it at a flask.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Do you hear the people sing?
Singing the songs of angry men,
it is the music of a people who will not be slaves again,
when the beating of your heart
echos the beating of the drum,
there is life about to start when tomorrow comes!
One more dawn,
one more day,
One day moooooore!
VIC-TIM! VIC-TIM! VIC-TIM!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

A day or so before the deadline I know, I just wanted to get that out of my system.


----------



## Hollows Eva

bethene said:


> we are up to 163,,, 164 if I get mayleth's info!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I MIGHT start sending a bit early,, depends on the York Peppermint Patty status!!!!!
> 
> 
> I have thought of changing my title under my name, but no idea what to change it too,, so just leave it,,,maybe something about the reaper, except others do the reaper too,, so hummmmmm


Queen Reaper or Queen of the reaped!
oh or Reaper-Queen, young and sweet, only seventeen ( that was the ABBA edition lol)


----------



## tbishop

OK, I am thinking about doing this Reaper exchangem, but can you give me some details about it, Like what type of items are given and the tie frame. Sorrym there are a lot of pages and I do not hav tine to read thru the all at this time so if someone could just clarify the exchange for me. Please and thank you.


----------



## Katster

tbishop said:


> OK, I am thinking about doing this Reaper exchangem, but can you give me some details about it, Like what type of items are given and the tie frame. Sorrym there are a lot of pages and I do not hav tine to read thru the all at this time so if someone could just clarify the exchange for me. Please and thank you.


tbi go to page one of this thread and it will give you the details I actually had a bit of a hard time finding the link to the likes and dislikes page but PM Bethene. She will help! I am not in on this one but I was in on the mini reaper and it was truly a great experience.


----------



## Hollows Eva

And you can also look in the thread from last years reaper, by using the search form, and see all the pics of what people where giving last year  Its very different -som make everything handmade and some buy, some go for that one perfect item, others fill up a box of fun stuff -it all depends on the reaper and victim  I think for most of us, the joy is in making the boxes for our victims, hoping they are just perfect


----------



## Bethany

IshWitch said:


> The 12 Days of Halloween reminded me of my book of Peanut's Pumpkin Carols that I had as a kid. I don't have it anymore  lost it over the years, but thanks to the internet here is one of my favorites! Followed by the original one that I used to know by heart and has now been thoughtfully and lovingly recreated for our Reaping pleasure.
> 
> Up In The Pumpkin Patch
> 
> Up in the pumpkin patch, witches pause,
> Out jumps the Great One; hear the applause?
> Down through the rows with goodies and toys
> All for this follower's Halloween joys!
> HAUNT! HAUNT! HAUNT! who wouldn't want..
> HAUNT! HAUNT! HAUNT! who wouldn't want?
> To be in a pumpkin patch CHEER! CHEER! CHEER!
> Waiting for the Great One and being sincere.
> 
> and I literally almost could remember over half of this, guess all the braincells aren't killed off yet!
> THE 12 DAYS OF HALLOWEEN
> 
> On the twelfth day of Halloween my true love gave to me,
> twelve bats a-flying,
> eleven masks a-leering,
> ten ghouls a-groaning,
> nine ghosts a booing,
> eight monsters shrieking,
> seven pumpkins glowing,
> six goblins gobbling,
> five scarey spooks,
> four skeletons,
> three black cats,
> two trick-or-treaters,
> And an owl in an old, dead tree.


I'm going to type up & frame both of those AND the one we darius is doing here. Glad I picked up the perfect background paper!!


----------



## ondeko

tbishop said:


> OK, I am thinking about doing this Reaper exchangem, but can you give me some details about it, Like what type of items are given and the tie frame. Sorrym there are a lot of pages and I do not hav tine to read thru the all at this time so if someone could just clarify the exchange for me. Please and thank you.


for the time frame, look at the first page of this thread. It has all the rules including mailing deadlines and what to do if something goes wrong. As for what kind of stuff gets sent/received, well that's really a case by case basis. The stuff I sent my first victim was very different from what I sent my 2nd victim because they liked very different things. The things I sent my mini reaper victims were similar because they like similar things. I tend to do handmade because I like making things, but I have received store bought stuff I have received from my reapers and like it as much as the hand made stuff because they put some thought into what they think I would like. That's really the key: send what you think will make them happy that fits your time constraints and budget.


----------



## TheCostumer

One thing I forgot and Halo reminded if. If my reaper gives me earrings for my old ladies outfits, please make them CLIP ONS!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

TC


----------



## bethene

whoo hoo,,, up to 170!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hilda

bethene said:


> whoo hoo,,, up to 170!!!!!!!!


(crawling out of the bushes, bleary eyed, dry mouthed) Can you keep the Whoo Hooing down a little?!?!?!
What was in that flask anyway Darius?!?!?!


----------



## Ophelia

A little late, but I'm finally curling up with my coffee. It's a perfect cool, overcast day for it, too!



IshWitch said:


> I didn't know that! Cool!
> And now you live in Parma?


Yep, we've kind of been all over. This is the closest we've lived to home in almost 10 years. We haven't made it down your way yet, except to visit DH's dad, but it's always a possibility.


----------



## Immortalia

Darius,

It's like you raided my dvds! Wait..... HEY! Where did they go??? DARIUS!!!!!!!!



dariusobells said:


> It's one of my required viewing along with "Sweeny Todd", the Evil Dead series and 'I sell the Dead"


----------



## Immortalia

Sooooooooooo, how do we get assigned our victims? Through a PM?


----------



## whynotgrl666

Immortalia said:


> Sooooooooooo, how do we get assigned our victims? Through a PM?


 - By owl just like in harry potter


----------



## WitchyKitty

whynotgrl666 said:


> - by owl just like in harry potter


Yesssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Immortalia

LOL Smartass.



WitchyKitty said:


> yessssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 164132
> View attachment 164133


----------



## WitchyKitty

I will be expecting an Owl Post delivery now...my reaper could send me my gift by owl, too!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Love Harry Potter, Love Owls!!!)


----------



## WitchyKitty

Immortalia said:


> LOL Smartass.


Lol, well yes, I can be...but Whynotgrl said it, I just agreed expectantly!  Getting my victim by owl would ROCK!!


----------



## Immortalia

I'm getting "itchy" about when we get to start putting our gifts together....drove by my Walgreens today on my way to Dunkin Doughnuts for coffee and they got their Halloween display up over night. I could see all of the pretty little gargoyles and statues all lined up at the top of the aisle.... Friday is payday for me and it's already burning a hole in my pocket!!!! C'MON VICTIM!


----------



## ALKONOST

WitchyKitty said:


> Yesssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 164132
> View attachment 164133


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!! Very clever, Witchykitty


----------



## WitchyKitty

ALKONOST said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!! Very clever, Witchykitty


I have this pic saved on my computer...I saw it online and decided I want to do this for someone, or many people if I have a party, someday. It's sooo cute! I would be so excited if I looked out my door and saw this on my doorstep!! Note to future reaper: WitchyKitty loves owls delivering things! Although, an Owl probably won't be able to deliver my SR gift unless it is very tiny...Muggle mail it will be I suppose!


----------



## moony_1

Hello folks! Sorry I haven't been as active in the thread this year as I was last-life is crazy busy and hectic right now. Just popping in! Can't wait for my victim! I hope they are in need of something crafty because I have the itch to make something!


----------



## ALKONOST

Holy cow... three more days until our victims right? Three more days? DO I HAVE IT RIGHT.... THREE MORE DAYS? WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bring it on!!


----------



## Immortalia

AAARRRGGGHHHH, the suspense is killing me! You know, I actually DREAMT about prop building last night and woke up exhausted???? GRRRRR


----------



## ALKONOST

Immortalia said:


> AAARRRGGGHHHH, the suspense is killing me! You know, I actually DREAMT about prop building last night and woke up exhausted???? GRRRRR


LOL.. did you at least get to see it finished? Might be a super cool idea!


----------



## Ophelia

Well, three for most of us *ALKONOST*. For you, though, it's four.


----------



## ALKONOST

LOL! Could'nt you have sugar coated it just a little bit?


----------



## ALKONOST

Please sugar coat for those of us less fortunate!!!!


----------



## Immortalia

LOL Or at least provide them with a calculator??????

And yes, I DID get to see it finished BTW, at least in my dream...I'm working on my Beloved Tombstone FINALLY.


----------



## ALKONOST

A calculator? What the heck is that?


----------



## ondeko

bethene said:


> whoo hoo,,, up to 170!!!!!!!!


Hooray! At 170 Bethene sends me an early victim because I am well behaved and help protect our European friends from their dangerous candy corn allergies!


----------



## katshead42

Yes the bewitching hours are almost upon us! VICTIM VICTIM be ready for you are about to be reaped Muahhahaha (that would be evil laughter)


----------



## Immortalia

Nope, at 170 you turn into a pumpkin and we can use you in a victim box as a prop!!! MWUAHAHAHAHAHAHA



ondeko said:


> Hooray! At 170 Bethene sends me an early victim because I am well behaved and help protect our European friends from their dangerous candy corn allergies!


----------



## dariusobells

on the Tenth day of dying my reaper gave to me 

Ten Ravens qouting
Nine mummys moaning
eight vampires rising
Seven slayers slaying
six corpses rotting

Five jack - o - Lanterns!

four screaming spirits
three spider webs
two dried out skulls
and a bat in a dead tree.


----------



## MissMandy

This fall-like weather we've been having is making me feel all tingly inside  I need to do something Halloweeny and I need to do it now!


----------



## Immortalia

FALL-LIKE?!? In Florida it is currently a balmy 92 degrees and getting ready to pour cauldrons and daemons outside....


----------



## MissMandy

Oh yuck! I'm sorry to hear that  It was only about 78 here today. Just a tad too warm for fall, but it's cooling off more now that it's later in the day.


----------



## dariusobells

Immortalia said:


> FALL-LIKE?!? In Florida it is currently a balmy 92 degrees and getting ready to pour cauldrons and daemons outside....


I thought that was fall in Florida?


----------



## Bethany

dariusobells said:


> I thought that was fall in Florida?


I SURE HOPE NOT!!   I still haven't been here a year and it is too hot for me. LOL I want it cooler for "FALL"


----------



## Hollows Eva

Well, in case you all havent heard, there is now a wonder drug out there for people -who are of course not me - who would happen to be allergic to candy corn. So even IF someone was, which they aren't especially not me, they would just have to take a sip of this potion and all is well!


----------



## Ophelia

That is cute, *Eva*. I could use real antihistamines today, it's been a rough couple of days with my allergies. On a positive note(I think) I just completed Day 1 of the Couch to 5k program. I'm not a runner, but I did it!


----------



## bethene

good for you, Ophelia!!!!!!! 

Well,, despite the fact that no York Peppermint Patties have made their way to my door,, I have started the matching,,, do not worry if you are still not signed up, there will be plenty of victims to go around, will not finish the matching til the dead line, but there are special ones,, certain shipping requirements, etc that have to be dealt with first,,, then on to the rest of you!!!!!


----------



## Spinechiller

Just sent PM, sorry for the delay. Looking forward to it again this year. Thanks again for orgainizing this Bethene


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethene is starting the victim matching?!?! Hurrying to add last minute ideas to my likes/dislikes list!!!! Like I posted in that thread, I hope my reaper checks that list as well as the one I originally sent Bethene, because I've added many things after reading other peoples lists added after mine. I think many of us have done the same, lol. So excited to be getting a victim soon! I'll be able to put some crafty Halloween ideas into effect soon...yays!


----------



## Bethany

Going to Orlando tomorrow. Wish I had my victim already. Guess everything I buy will be for ME!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany said:


> Going to Orlando tomorrow. Wish I had my victim already. Guess everything I buy will be for ME!!


Well, you can swing by Universal Studios, go to The Wizarding World of Harry Potter, buy lots of cool stuff there and send it to me!!


----------



## Hilda

moony_1 said:


> Hello folks! Sorry I haven't been as active in the thread this year as I was last-life is crazy busy and hectic right now. Just popping in! Can't wait for my victim! I hope they are in need of something crafty because I have the itch to make something!


Oh my. She's itchy. I hope it's not anything catchy.


----------



## MissMandy

*sigh* It's the perfect night for sitting around a campfire. Pumpkin spice lattes anyone?


----------



## WitchyKitty

MissMandy said:


> *sigh* It's the perfect night for sitting around a campfire. Pumpkin spice lattes anyone?


Same here! It only got to about 73 degrees today, and is cooling off more now. Sooo Autumn-like...next week is going to get hot again...so I'm enjoying it while I can, lol.


----------



## MissMandy

I hear ya! The weather has been wonderful lately. I've still been putting the AC on at night though. I love to be cold lol


----------



## Teresa M

*THREE!!! Hee-hehe!!!*


----------



## lizzyborden

I constantly have trouble with FedEx misdelivering packages and edited my likes and dislikes post to alert my reaper. If anyone else has a similar problem with FedEx or UPS, it might be a good idea to state that in your likes and dislikes. I hope I don't sound nit-picky, but have been on the phone with FedEx and the neighbors all evening trying to find a package that was "delivered" a few days ago.

I loved Secret Reaper last year and feel more prepared for it this time around.


----------



## WitchyKitty

MissMandy said:


> I hear ya! The weather has been wonderful lately. I've still been putting the AC on at night though. I love to be cold lol


Lol...well, we don't need the air on at night for these days here, as it gets to be in the 50s at night. Throw a fan in front of the window and it's like brrrrrrrrr!!! Good sleepin' weather!


----------



## badgirl

Immortalia said:


> FALL-LIKE?!? In Florida it is currently a balmy 92 degrees and getting ready to pour cauldrons and daemons outside....


Heat index today was 102, with thunderstorms and a waterspout.....jealous of all of you with crisp fall weather.


----------



## WitchyKitty

We should all gather 'round near the bushes in this cool weather, make a small fire and sing Halloween songs! I'll sing a song to get everyone in the spirit of things! Everyone sing along now!!

    
"Five little pumpkins sitting on a gate,
The first one said, "Oh my, it's getting late!"
The second one said, "There are witches in the air!"
The third one said, "But we don't care!"
The fourth one said, "Let's run and run and run!"
The fifth one said, "I'm ready for some fun!"
Oooooooo went the wind,
And OUT went the lights,
...and the five little pumpkins rolled out of site!!!


----------



## moony_1

MissMandy said:


> This fall-like weather we've been having is making me feel all tingly inside  I need to do something Halloweeny and I need to do it now!


I was hoping todo some baking and card making tonight but its 86 in my house, so I'm gonna hide in the basement with a movie instead


----------



## moony_1

WitchyKitty said:


> We should all gather 'round near the bushes in this cool weather, make a small fire and sing Halloween songs! I'll sing a song to get everyone in the spirit of things! Everyone sing along now!!
> 
> 
> "Five little pumpkins sitting on a gate,
> The first one said, "Oh my, it's getting late!"
> The second one said, "There are witches in the air!"
> The third one said, "But we don't care!"
> The fourth one said, "Let's run and run and run!"
> The fifth one said, "I'm ready for some fun!"
> Oooooooo went the wind,
> And OUT went the lights,
> ...and the five little pumpkins rolled out of site!!!


That's the cutest little rhyme ever! Gonna save it for my boys!


----------



## kallie

It was unseasonably cool here today too! It felt awesome. Sure got me in the mood for some spookiness


----------



## WitchyKitty

moony_1 said:


> That's the cutest little rhyme ever! Gonna save it for my boys!


It's actually a Halloween nursery rhyme! You use one arm to make the "fence"..then hold up your hand behind it with you five fingers above it like the 5 pumpkins sitting on the fence! You hold up each finger as you sing each pumpkins part. When the words say "OUT" went the lights, you clap once when you say out...then you roll your hands as you sing "rolled out of site"! I've known this song since I was little!


----------



## Miss Erie

Ok, I'm gonna sign up! I'm a newbie but this sounds like so much fun!!!! I mean really fun! I've been looking at the reaps from previous years and they are amazing. Even this shipping boxes and wrapping, lots of crafty, creative peeps here. Woo hoo! Can't wait


----------



## moony_1

WitchyKitty said:


> It's actually a Halloween nursery rhyme! You use one arm to make the "fence"..then hold up your hand behind it with you five fingers above it like the 5 pumpkins sitting on the fence! You hold up each finger as you sing each pumpkins part. When the words say "OUT" went the lights, you clap once when you say out...then you roll your hands as you sing "rolled out of site"! I've known this song since I was little!


This would be so cute to make a "finger puppet" craft- an orange glove with little Pom Pom pumpkins attached to each finger! Maybe a copy of the rhyme laminated if you were making it to give to someone! (Teacher, babysitter, day home provider)


----------



## WitchyKitty

moony_1 said:


> This would be so cute to make a "finger puppet" craft- an orange glove with little Pom Pom pumpkins attached to each finger! Maybe a copy of the rhyme laminated if you were making it to give to someone! (Teacher, babysitter, day home provider)


Some teachers actually do that! There are tons of videos online of the song/rhyme. Everyone sings it or speaks it differently...the tune I sing it to I haven't found yet in a video. Some of the videos have little cartoons, some teachers, and I have seen a couple wearing gloves with pumpkins on the fingers. It's sooo cute! It would be a cute gift, for sure!


----------



## im the goddess

Bethany said:


> Going to Orlando tomorrow. Wish I had my victim already. Guess everything I buy will be for ME!!


Feel free to buy stuff for me too!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I am enjoying the cooler weather tonight as well. It definitely feels like fall. I'll take a pumpkin latte and sit by the fire! I am enjoying all the Halloween songs and rhymes! Makes the waiting bearable!


----------



## kingcoop80

Hi Guys so the Wifey and I decided to join in on the fun!! Messaged Bethene with our Addy. So here is our likes / Dislikes. Likes. Witches, Jacko laterns, Scented halloween stuff,black/orange colors, Nightmare Before Christmas, scary horror, Ghosts, Dislikes , clowns, Cute, Glitter, Funny, Candy, eatable anything,


----------



## hallorenescene

so once again the reaper has come, bearing names, and so we shall all reap.


----------



## bethene

with KingCoop80, we are up to 174!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!! 

no sure,, might just start sending names tomorrow,,,, if you are all good little reapers,,,,,,,


BUT do not let that deter more people signing up,, have so many names to match and send,, that will be doing it for a while, and will save the last ones til the last minute,, I want every one who wants to join in the fun to do so.,,


----------



## katshead42

bethene said:


> with KingCoop80, we are up to 174!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!
> 
> no sure,, might just start sending names tomorrow,,,, if you are all good little reapers,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> BUT do not let that deter more people signing up,, have so many names to match and send,, that will be doing it for a while, and will save the last ones til the last minute,, I want every one who wants to join in the fun to do so.,,


YAY!!! Did you guys hear that? As early as TOMORROW!! EKKK


----------



## Mystikgarden

woo hoo!! That's a lot of victims!


----------



## ALKONOST

WOW! Did we break a record?


----------



## moony_1

im the goddess said:


> Feel free to buy stuff for me too!


Me too! Don't forget me!


----------



## moony_1

kingcoop80 said:


> Hi Guys so the Wifey and I decided to join in on the fun!! Messaged Bethene with our Addy. So here is our likes / Dislikes. Likes. Witches, Jacko laterns, Scented halloween stuff,black/orange colors, Nightmare Before Christmas, scary horror, Ghosts, Dislikes , clowns, Cute, Glitter, Funny, Candy, eatable anything,


Wait wait wait-who doesn't like candy? On a Halloween forum? Blasphemy!!!!


----------



## ALKONOST

mmmmmmmmmmmm...... can't wait for the caramel apple candy corn to come out


----------



## moony_1

ALKONOST said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmm...... can't wait for the caramel apple candy corn to come out


Our reaper sent us a bag last year-didn't even know it existed! Hubs liked it so much I'm gonna try to order some online this year!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

JA here, forgot to post here, been busy in the workshop! Our yard haunt is Ravens Claw Cemetery. Creepy, eerie is our style (check out my albums) so anything cemetery related is great! We also have a pumpkin slaughter party the weekend before Halloween where our friends and guests help carve out 30-40 pumpkins! So anything pumpkin or pumpkin party related is most excellent. No blood or gore! I am hopeful that my reapee likes tombstones as I have a design in mind!


----------



## bl00d

I so love this event!!!


----------



## TheCostumer

I sure hope I get a new hand purse. I am tired of using these bags! LOL!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NOWHINING

snorzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## IowaGuy

Sounds like a fun idea but Im enrolling (enrolled) in the card exchange for the first time, pretty stoked. Unless someone feels generous *wink* I'm gonna take baby steps with cards first


----------



## NOWHINING

NOO BABY STEPS!!! Come and join the fun! 
Come to the Dark Side! We have candy corn!!




IowaGuy said:


> Sounds like a fun idea but Im enrolling (enrolled) in the card exchange for the first time, pretty stoked. Unless someone feels generous *wink* I'm gonna take baby steps with cards first


----------



## Hollows Eva

NHH send me a halloween care package last year, because she is just that awesome, and there was some in there too, and they where amazing. I might even think they are better than the original.. no wait, thats blasphemia i guess..


----------



## Killamira

So excited to be doing another year of SR!! Much Love Bethany!


----------



## ondeko

moony_1 said:


> Wait wait wait-who doesn't like candy? On a Halloween forum? Blasphemy!!!!


Maybe they're allergic like She Who Will Not Be Named


----------



## ondeko

IowaGuy said:


> Sounds like a fun idea but Im enrolling (enrolled) in the card exchange for the first time, pretty stoked. Unless someone feels generous *wink* I'm gonna take baby steps with cards first


It's easier than you think and a good way to push your Halloween skill set: shopping, building/making, and rabble rousing on the SR thread. Bartending is for advanced Reapers.


----------



## ondeko

bethene said:


> with KingCoop80, we are up to 174!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!
> 
> no sure,, might just start sending names tomorrow,,,, if you are all good little reapers,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> BUT do not let that deter more people signing up,, have so many names to match and send,, that will be doing it for a while, and will save the last ones til the last minute,, I want every one who wants to join in the fun to do so.,,


I was really excited until I got to the part about ALL of us being good little reapers in order to get victims early. We'd have better luck if Bethene said she'd start handing out victims if ANY of us could be good little reapers.


----------



## Hollows Eva

ondeko said:


> It's easier than you think and a good way to push your Halloween skill set: shopping, building/making, and rabble rousing on the SR thread. Bartending is for advanced Reapers.


This is true actually. When I joined the forum a few years ago, I had NO intensions ( or desire) to make any of my own Halloween crafts. Which basically was a bit daft, since we have hardly anything here in Denmark, and I'm permanently on a budget, as the starving artist I am lol. But i felt so inspired by all the crafts and cards that I tried it out meself  And it turned out, I didnt cmpletly suck -i still slightly suck, compared to the masters inhere, but hey, practice makes perfect, and what is perfection anyway, but an ideal of social constructivism ( ..or something.. got a bit carried away there lmao, it must be the lack of candy corn in my diet)
Point is:Try! and you will find that its really a lot easier than you thought, and lots f FUN too


----------



## "i got a rock!"

NOWHINING said:


> snorzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


WAKE UP WAKE UP - NOWHINING WAKE UP...We might get a Victim today


----------



## Bethany

Oh Bethene Don't tease us that way. I'm leaving around 9 am this morning. 
If you're going to give victims early can you text me mine?


----------



## "i got a rock!"

TheCostumer said:


> I sure hope I get a new hand purse. I am tired of using these bags! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Costumer, What size skirt and blouse do you wear, you know, in case I have to buy you an outfit to go with that new handbag.


----------



## creeperguardian

Guess what we get are victims in like 2 days


----------



## Immortalia

Aren't waterspouts pretty though???....well, until they hit land and decide they like it. That's what happened in Destin a few weeks ago.



badgirl said:


> Heat index today was 102, with thunderstorms and a waterspout.....jealous of all of you with crisp fall weather.


----------



## bethene

I actually took pity on Bethany and sent her's out to her, hope it got to her before she left! 


I will slowly be sending victims out,, so I do not go cross eyed from trying to do every one at the same time,, lol!!!! 

but guys,,, a "good little reaper" is naughty my real world standards!!!! so let the victim sending


----------



## sikntwizted

Alas, the victim torture is about to begin!


----------



## Immortalia

Has anyone ever considered that the candy corn might be the one allergic to her?????



ondeko said:


> Maybe they're allergic like She Who Will Not Be Named


----------



## creeperguardian

WOOOHOO VICTIM hehehe can't wait to see who i get


----------



## Halloween Scream

I'm so excited!! Can't wait for my Victim!


----------



## WitchyKitty

...and so it begins...(I can't wait until I get mine!! Sometime between now and Sunday maybe??)


----------



## WitchyKitty

For those who just signed up...don't forget you need to put your Likes/Dislikes list in the "SR Likes and Dislikes" thread!!! 
Oh, and for everyone who signed up...if any of you have kitties, puppies or young kiddos...you should add them to your list as well! I, for one, would like to know this information...


----------



## im the goddess

Hi Bethene, I sent you an urgent private message regarding my victim PM you sent.


----------



## Hollows Eva

aaaarghh people are getting victims, and my inbox is empty.. I cant cope with this lol.. This is worse than having to wait the two days! I WANT MINE!!


----------



## MissMandy

WitchyKitty said:


> We should all gather 'round near the bushes in this cool weather, make a small fire and sing Halloween songs! I'll sing a song to get everyone in the spirit of things! Everyone sing along now!!
> 
> 
> "Five little pumpkins sitting on a gate,
> The first one said, "Oh my, it's getting late!"
> The second one said, "There are witches in the air!"
> The third one said, "But we don't care!"
> The fourth one said, "Let's run and run and run!"
> The fifth one said, "I'm ready for some fun!"
> Oooooooo went the wind,
> And OUT went the lights,
> ...and the five little pumpkins rolled out of site!!!


Oh my goodness, I actually have a home video from when I was 3 years old, singing this song at my preschool Halloween parade LOL. Man that brought back memories 

Oh mylanta, bethene is starting to hand out victims?! *squeals* I'm so excited  Ooops, excuse me...think I just pee'd a little


----------



## Immortalia

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo EXCITING!!!!! Ummmm, so when do I get my Vic-Tim? Hmmmm? Nudge, nudge, nudge.....


----------



## Ophelia

Woo-hoo! Yay Bethene! Even if I don't get my victim today, this news totally improved my day!

And, believe me when I say it needed improving. 

I may have to do some practice stalking while the kids are napping today.


----------



## Hearts1003

EEK! I am so excited! Anxiously awaiting my victim!!!


----------



## ondeko

Hollows Eva said:


> aaaarghh people are getting victims, and my inbox is empty.. I cant cope with this lol.. This is worse than having to wait the two days! I WANT MINE!!


Grab a handful of candy corn and snack until your victim is made known to you. I am waiting patiently since I will not be surprised to get my victim last after making myself an annoyance  Now i'm thinking up ways to taunt my victim between now and when I ship their gift.


----------



## Hollows Eva

ondeko said:


> Grab a handful of candy corn and snack until your victim is made known to you. I am waiting patiently since I will not be surprised to get my victim last after making myself an annoyance  Now i'm thinking up ways to taunt my victim between now and when I ship their gift.


We have no candy corn in my country!! NONE. I have searched high and low, and I only ever known of them because of this place. Its a disgrase and i've complaint to several retailers with no effect


----------



## Immortalia

Well, you wouldn't want to flare up that nasty allergy of yours anyways!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Thinks me better go look at my likes/dislikes and edit them one more time. Must make them prefect for my awesome reaper!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I like candy corn and those little pumpkins...but since I'm a vegetarian (with some vegan preferences) I can only eat Candy Corn that is not made with gelatin. It's harder to find that around.  Same with any marshmallow/gummy candies. My hubby loves CC, gelatine or not, lol. He also loves Peeps...something else I can't have...the Halloween Peeps are so cute!!! I wonder if they make that Caramel Apple CC without gelatine...


----------



## WitchyKitty

I have my notebook and pen out and I'm ready to begin to stalk my victim!! It's so exciting! My tummy is actually in knots I'm so nervous and anxious! Lol, crazy, huh?


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

got my victim!!!


----------



## MissMandy

I've been trying to keep busy today as to keep my mind off getting my victim..............it's not working  lol


----------



## Pumpkin5

Mistress of the Abyss said:


> got my victim!!!


 Are you lying?:


----------



## Hollows Eva

wooooot!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hollows Eva said:


> wooooot!!!


Did you get yours??


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

Psych! No I am still waiting grrrr!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Hahaha we are worse than kids right now


----------



## Kymmm

LOL silly girls.... Any time now. Good thing too. My hammock has reaked havock on my neck and I'm still picking leaves out of my hair from the bushes...


----------



## ALKONOST

Mistress of the Abyss said:


> got my victim!!!


You better be serious!!! I read that and my heart about jumped out of my chest!!!! Anyone know CPR in here?


----------



## Saki.Girl

victim can not wait to get you


----------



## Hilda

(pops my head out of the bushes)
says sleepily... 
Did someone say victims are being released? Oh my! 
Wake me when you have mine Bethene. I will be well rested.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Can't wait for my victim!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

as will I.. I will be waiting oh so patently in the tent 
so going to enjoy sending out those teasers YAY!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

.....no victim for me.....sniff....sniff......yet.......


----------



## katshead42

WitchyKitty said:


> I like candy corn and those little pumpkins...but since I'm a vegetarian (with some vegan preferences) I can only eat Candy Corn that is not made with gelatin. It's harder to find that around.  Same with any marshmallow/gummy candies. My hubby loves CC, gelatine or not, lol. He also loves Peeps...something else I can't have...the Halloween Peeps are so cute!!! I wonder if they make that Caramel Apple CC without gelatine...


I live in Austin and we have all kinds of specialty food shops one of my friends even runs a vegan ice cream shop. I'll keep my eyes out for the candy corn I'm almost postie we have vegan homemade marshmallows at the grocery store. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## WitchyKitty

katshead42 said:


> I live in Austin and we have all kinds of specialty food shops one of my friends even runs a vegan ice cream shop. I'll keep my eyes out for the candy corn I'm almost postie we have vegan homemade marshmallows at the grocery store. I'll keep you posted.


Whole Foods is the only place I've found so far that has vegan marshmallows that actually taste like marshmallows...but they are an hour and a half away from me!  As for the candy corn you can find gelatine free ones at many normal stores, you just have to read the ingredients. I think I found some at Dollar General, once. I'm just curious about the fancy flavored ones...if they have gelatine...
Definitely let me know if you see any gelatine free CC or marshmallows at widespread stores that I may also have in my area!! Thanks!


----------



## katshead42

WitchyKitty said:


> Whole Foods is the only place I've found so far that has vegan marshmallows that actually taste like marshmallows...but they are an hour and a half away from me!  As for the candy corn you can find gelatine free ones at many normal stores, you just have to read the ingredients. I think I found some at Dollar General, once. I'm just curious about the fancy flavored ones...if they have gelatine...
> Definitely let me know if you see any gelatine free CC or marshmallows at widespread stores that I may also have in my area!! Thanks!


Have you tried the ones at Central Market? I could check Sprouts too unless you already have.


----------



## Ophelia

Mistress of the Abyss said:


> Psych! No I am still waiting grrrr!!!


Tease. 

How many of us are now playing the "Refresh" game?


----------



## ALKONOST

ME.. I'm not gonna lie


----------



## WitchyKitty

I am, too, lol. I am trying to play a video game and watch this thread at the same time...I'm so curious as to who may get their victims first, that I can't concentrate much on my game and am not getting very far!


----------



## WitchyKitty

katshead42 said:


> Have you tried the ones at Central Market? I could check Sprouts too unless you already have.


I don't have either of those stores...nor have I even heard of them. My area is small, I have to go out of town to find many stores.


----------



## katshead42

WitchyKitty said:


> I don't have either of those stores...nor have I even heard of them. My area is small, I have to go out of town to find many stores.


Well I'll keep an eye out for some vegan friendly Halloween treats and keep ya posted!


----------



## dariusobells

on the Eleventh day of dying my reaper gave to me 

Eleven werewolves howling
Ten Ravens quoting
Nine mummys moaning
eight vampires rising
Seven slayers slaying
six corpses rotting

Five jack - o - Lanterns!

four screaming spirits
three spider webs
two dried out skulls
and a bat in a dead tree.


----------



## Immortalia

LMAO Stop spying on ME!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



Ophelia said:


> Tease.
> 
> How many of us are now playing the "Refresh" game?


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Victim! Victim! Victim!victim! Victim! Victim!victim! Victim! Victim!victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim!victim!victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim!victim! Victim! Victim!victim! Victim! Victim!


----------



## Hollows Eva

I'm going to bed now, as its nighty night time in Denmark now.. You better not start getting victims while I sleep!!!! I


----------



## ALKONOST

Hollows Eva said:


> I'm going to bed now, as its nighty night time in Denmark now.. You better not start getting victims while I sleep!!!! I


LOL! Betcha if your victim is there for you when you check in the morning it'll feel just like Christmas


----------



## ALKONOST

or wait... just like Halloween morning


----------



## MissMandy

Ophelia said:


> Tease.
> 
> How many of us are now playing the "Refresh" game?


Haha I totally am! I keep going back and forth between cooking dinner and checking on here. I just came back and saw I had a pm, just about shat myself, but it wasn't from bethene  What a tease!


----------



## Guest

MissMandy said:


> Haha I totally am! I keep going back and forth between cooking dinner and checking on here. I just came back and saw I had a pm, just about shat myself, but it wasn't from bethene  What a tease!


Ummm Miss Mandy shouldnt you be starting a 2013 indoor decor thread instead of making dinner? Sign.......one can dream to start seeing what we are all up to already. Okay Ogre go back to sleepy nite nite under big tree now wake when reaper want me to gift.


----------



## ALKONOST

Refresh # 4,507......


----------



## moonwitchkitty

ALKONOST said:


> or wait... just like Halloween morning


Absolutely


----------



## offmymeds

dariusobells said:


> on the Eleventh day of dying my reaper gave to me
> 
> Eleven werewolves howling
> Ten Ravens quoting
> Nine mummys moaning
> eight vampires rising
> Seven slayers slaying
> six corpses rotting
> 
> Five jack - o - Lanterns!
> 
> four screaming spirits
> three spider webs
> two dried out skulls
> and a bat in a dead tree.


Damn, I keep singing this in my head.............


----------



## MissMandy

Mr. Gris said:


> Ummm Miss Mandy shouldnt you be starting a 2013 indoor decor thread instead of making dinner? Sign.......one can dream to start seeing what we are all up to already. Okay Ogre go back to sleepy nite nite under big tree now wake when reaper want me to gift.


LOL Oh Gris. Tomorrow is my last day of classes, then I get 3 weeks off. Rest assure I'll start that thread real soon


----------



## Kelloween

I was reaped!! oh..its not EVEN close to that part yet...


----------



## ALKONOST

Kelloween said:


> I was reaped!! oh..its not EVEN close to that part yet...


LMAO!!!! Someone is WAAAAAAAY jumping the gun


----------



## BR1MSTON3




----------



## Pumpkin5

I'm not saying a word......not one word.......Muhahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaa.......but I did just get a PM....


----------



## "i got a rock!"

What the heck, everybody's online, Victim, no victim, victim, no victim... I'm going crazy, I must go shopping now for a victim or no victim
I'll check back on you guys later HEHEHE


----------



## MissMandy

Oh this is pure torture! I'm just gonna park my butt right here in this tent with my apple cider and caramel vodka and wait as patiently as possible. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## WitchyKitty

So while everyone is waiting...this is my first year joining and I was curious as to which shipping companies you all tend to think is best for this? USPS, FedEX or UPS? Just thought I'd ask some opinions from some SR veterans, lol.


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Hollows Eva said:


> I'm going to bed now, as its nighty night time in Denmark now.. You better not start getting victims while I sleep!!!! I


Hollows Eve, you're still online, afraid you might get your victim while you sleep? I feel your pain


----------



## ALKONOST

MissMandy said:


> Oh this is pure torture! I'm just gonna park my butt right here in this tent with my apple cider and caramel vodka and wait as patiently as possible. Anyone care to join me?


Sure.. I'll join. If I can have some of that drunken apple cider


----------



## MissMandy

WitchyKitty said:


> So while everyone is waiting...this is my first year joining and I was curious as to which shipping companies you all tend to think is best for this? USPS, FedEX or UPS? Just thought I'd ask some opinions from some SR veterans, lol.


It's funny, but everyone seems to have different experiences with each of these lol. Personally, I go with USPS


----------



## MissMandy

ALKONOST said:


> Sure.. I'll join. If I can have some of that drunken apple cider


Of course! There's plenty to around


----------



## Pumpkin5

WitchyKitty said:


> So while everyone is waiting...this is my first year joining and I was curious as to which shipping companies you all tend to think is best for this? USPS, FedEX or UPS? Just thought I'd ask some opinions from some SR veterans, lol.


 Good question! I have no idea, I am a newbie at the Reaping too, but I would suspect it would have something to do with if you get someone in the states or out....wouldn't it?


----------



## MissMandy

Pumpkin5 said:


> Good question! I have no idea, I am a newbie at the Reaping too, but I would suspect it would have something to do with if you get someone in the states or out....wouldn't it?


Yes that's true. I once had to mail something to a member overseas and it was MUCH cheaper going with UPS rather than USPS. We're talking like $80 vs $200


----------



## Kelloween

Mine on mini reaper..I took to UPS..they said 79.00 friggin dollars..I went to regular post office and it was 30.00..Im sticking to them..ohhh, and the lady at the post office told me anything over 4 lbs going to canada..now has to go express or priority..I just sent a lady in canada 2 of my pictures and her postage was almost 70.00 for a 14lb box..so yall keep this in mind when going large to canada!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Pricing aside...do y'all have an opinion on which company may be safer/faster/not have your stuff end up in Japan? (Well, unless you are shipping to Japan, anyway, lol.)


----------



## Ophelia

My main motivator has been pricing. Honestly, I feel all of the companies treat their packages in the same way. They are all trying to get a large number of items shipped in the shortest amount of time, in the smallest space available. I've got with USPS every time, and haven't been disappointed yet(All shipped within the US).


----------



## Saki.Girl

WitchyKitty said:


> So while everyone is waiting...this is my first year joining and I was curious as to which shipping companies you all tend to think is best for this? USPS, FedEX or UPS? Just thought I'd ask some opinions from some SR veterans, lol.


i ship ups but that is cause i can from my work and can get a bit of a discount and it is right there i have never tried usps


----------



## Kelloween

I ship A LOT..and I have never had any problems with either..


----------



## Kelloween

Where's my victim??


----------



## MissMandy

Ok ladies, let's put on our best witchy attire and start chanting for our victims around the fire


----------



## The Auditor

I notice that victims are being sent. And that while I've been having some delightful PM conversations, that a PM from Bethene is noticeably absent. 

I've tried to be nice....but the time has come.

ITS A WORLD OF LAUGHTER A WORLD OF TEARS.....


----------



## WitchyKitty

So I guess it doesn't matter who I ship through then...just finding the best price is the issue. Okie dokie, thanks guys.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

No PM's as of yet. I want to stalk someone...


----------



## beautifulnightmare

victim! victim! victim! victim! victim!
victim! victim! victim! victim! victim!
victim! victim! victim! victim! victim!
victim! victim! victim! victim! victim!
victim! victim! victim! victim! victim!
victim! victim! victim! victim! victim!
victim! victim! victim! victim! victim!
victim! victim! victim! victim! victim!
victim! victim! victim! victim! victim!
victim! victim! victim! victim! victim!
victim! victim! victim! victim! victim!
victim! victim! victim! victim! victim!
victim! victim! victim! victim! victim!


----------



## nhh

OMG! I'm really excited!! That's all I have to say...  

Oh and as far as shipping goes, I have used UPS, Fedex, USPS and no problems with any. It's just been a matter of cost and sometimes convenience.


----------



## Gwen_Grimm

Don't we have 2 more days till we get match up with someone?


----------



## The Auditor

Well if you want to be technical about it...yes. But since she's already sending out victims...fair game!


----------



## MissMandy

Gwen_Grimm said:


> Don't we have 2 more days till we get match up with someone?


bethene has started to pass out victims


----------



## MissMandy

moonwitchkitty said:


> No PM's as of yet. I want to stalk someone...


I do too! lol


----------



## Gwen_Grimm

oh, got ya. I thought my Dyslexia was getting the better of me again, and I had messed up the dates.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Okay...one more question! (I figure asking some questions will help pass the time until more victims are given out, lol.) 
In the rules on the first page, it says, "You MUST not reveal who your secret reaper is until every one has received their gift." This confuses me, because on past reaper pages, everyone said who their reaper was as soon as they got their gift and posted it (if they figured out who they were, anyway.). Are we supposed to wait until everyone has their gift before we post pictures in the picture thread? Or is everyone posting as soon as they get their gift and just ignoring that one rule? Lol.


----------



## MissMandy

Yeah, something usually gets messed up lol. Correct me if I'm wrong reapers, but I believe we can post pix of our gifts, but we can't reveal who our reaper was until everyone has been reaped.


----------



## ALKONOST

I think I broke my refresh button.......


----------



## ALKONOST

MissMandy said:


> Yeah, something usually gets messed up lol. Correct me if I'm wrong reapers, but I believe we can post pix of our gifts, but we can't reveal who our reaper was until everyone has been reaped.


That's how I remember it too


----------



## WitchyKitty

MissMandy said:


> Yeah, something usually gets messed up lol. Correct me if I'm wrong reapers, but I believe we can post pix of our gifts, but we can't reveal who our reaper was until everyone has been reaped.


Then how do we give credit to our Reaper for the awesome stuff they worked so hard on if we don't do it when we post the pics?


----------



## The Auditor

You are correct, Mandy. You can say what you received, you can show pictures of your gifts, but you're supposed to stay quiet about Who gave it to you. I guess so that people can't use process of elimination to figure out who their Reaper was, in case he or she wants to remain secret. Without fail, someone makes a mistake, usually out of a desire to publicly thank their Reaper.


----------



## ALKONOST

WitchyKitty said:


> Then how do we give credit to our Reaper for the awesome stuff they worked so hard on if we don't do it when we post the pics?


Last year I remember having to wait until everyone has received there gifts and then I got a PM telling me who the completely awesome person was


----------



## The Auditor

WitchyKitty said:


> Then how do we give credit to our Reaper for the awesome stuff they worked so hard on if we don't do it when we post the pics?


And you've hit on "why" the mistake is made. 

You're supposed to wait until the last gift is given, then give credit where it's due. Of course, you should send a PM to your Reaper - if he or she reveals him or herself - to say thanks or at least let them know your box arrived.

Personally, I've never been a big fan of this rule...but I obey it, because I'm kind of a square that way. And I'm afraid of what the monkeys will do to enforce it...


----------



## moonwitchkitty

i always get too excited and SLIPPING who i was reaped by  I dont do secrets very well must take after my mother... LOVE YOU MAMMA!!


----------



## MissMandy

WitchyKitty said:


> Then how do we give credit to our Reaper for the awesome stuff they worked so hard on if we don't do it when we post the pics?


Once everyone has been reaped, then we can go ahead and post who it was. But I know what you mean. In order to know what gifts were given by whom, we'll need to go back through the thread to match it. Unless, we post the same pix all over again along with our reaper's name. Kind of a pain lol. But Auditor is right. It's mainly so those who have yet to be reaped can't figure out who their reaper is.


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> And you've hit on "why" the mistake is made.
> 
> You're supposed to wait until the last gift is given, then give credit where it's due. Of course, you should send a PM to your Reaper - if he or she reveals him or herself - to say thanks or at least let them know your box arrived.
> 
> Personally, I've never been a big fan of this rule...but I obey it, because I'm kind of a square that way. And I'm afraid of what the monkeys will do to enforce it...


I've heard the monkeys like to spank


----------



## hallorenescene

will you guys hate me if I got my victim? maybe I DID, but maybe I didn't. humssssssss


----------



## WitchyKitty

The Auditor said:


> And you've hit on "why" the mistake is made.
> 
> You're supposed to wait until the last gift is given, then give credit where it's due. Of course, you should send a PM to your Reaper - if he or she reveals him or herself - to say thanks or at least let them know your box arrived.
> 
> Personally, I've never been a big fan of this rule...but I obey it, because I'm kind of a square that way. And I'm afraid of what the monkeys will do to enforce it...


Well, I suppose I can see the point of the rule...so people can't use people who have already been reaped to figure out who their own reaper could be...but it seems like a bummer to not give credit with the pics. Some people work so hard on things and I would want to show that off for my reaper so everyone knew that they made/found it!! If you give credit later...it'd be hard for everyone to go way back through the thread to see the pics for each reaper. Don't worry, I will obey the rules and stay mum about my future reaper, though, lol.  I'm just trying to get all the info so I'm prepared.


----------



## MissMandy

Yes, yes we will hate you lol. Only kidding of course! Did you really though?


----------



## ALKONOST

hallorenescene said:


> will you guys hate me if I got my victim? maybe I DID, but maybe I didn't. humssssssss


Maybe I clip one of your bells off your hat while you're sleeping!


----------



## WitchyKitty

hallorenescene said:


> will you guys hate me if I got my victim? maybe I DID, but maybe I didn't. humssssssss


No...as long as you don't hate me if I say I have mine...if I do, anyway...which I might not...


----------



## Kymmm

Well, I got mine! And I have LOTS of ideas whirling in my head... OooooOooo I got dizzy for a minute.. lol Okay.. on to stalking... who could it be????


----------



## MissMandy

Oy vey......my insides are in knots lol. If I make a cute pouty face do you think I'll get my victim?


----------



## hallorenescene

kymmm and I may have our reapers. I gave you guys a clue. read it again. geesh, do I have to underline it too. lol


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Well, off to the likes page since I got my victim


----------



## hallorenescene

mandy, post that cute pouty face. but don't give a puppy dog face, bethie is a cat person.


----------



## MissMandy

meow  meow  meow .....how's that? lol


----------



## WitchyKitty

Yeah, lol...I'll admit it now. I've been stalking and working already today...as I've received my victim!!!


----------



## bethene

ok, reapers,, yes, several have received theirs,, and will try to send some more tonight,, need a break for a bit though,,, 

To answer the reaper reveal question, I just copied and pasted from other years,, but I believe that with as many people as we have, if we show pics and no names of the reaper, than credit does not get given where due,, so if you know your reaper, ,by all means,, give a shout out to thank them !! There will be a special thread for the pictures,, to keep things straight from this thread,, when I get some info that some one has shipped, I will get that thread going! 

also,, we are at 176,, so when closer to the dead line will be slowing down on the sending, but will keep pluggin away til then,,, will try to put some of my regular over night guests out of their misery first! You have been here thru thick and thin, so if not tonight yet, tomorrow!


----------



## WitchyKitty

MissMandy said:


> meow  meow  meow .....how's that? lol


Maybe a "Mew" "Mew" "Mew" sound would work even better...that way you sound like a sad tiny little kitten crying??


----------



## Kelloween

Kymmm said:


> Well, I got mine! And I have LOTS of ideas whirling in my head... OooooOooo I got dizzy for a minute.. lol Okay.. on to stalking... who could it be????


you have me...I have ESP..


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene said:


> ok, reapers,, yes, several have received theirs,, and will try to send some more tonight,, need a break for a bit though,,,
> 
> To answer the reaper reveal question, I just copied and pasted from other years,, but I believe that with as many people as we have, if we show pics and no names of the reaper, than credit does not get given where due,, so if you know your reaper, ,by all means,, give a shout out to thank them !! There will be a special thread for the pictures,, to keep things straight from this thread,, when I get some info that some one has shipped, I will get that thread going!
> 
> also,, we are at 176,, so when closer to the dead line will be slowing down on the sending, but will keep pluggin away til then,,, will try to put some of my regular over night guests out of their misery first! You have been here thru thick and thin, so if not tonight yet, tomorrow!


Thanks for clarifying for me, Bethene!!! So if I figure out who my Reaper is, I guess now I CAN tell the world how awesome they are with the pics, lol.


----------



## MissMandy

WitchyKitty said:


> Maybe a "Mew" "Mew" "Mew" sound would work even better...that way you sound like a sad tiny little kitten crying??


Is it bad that I can totally hear that in my head? LOL That's the one my cat does when she wants wet food lol. 

Oh that's cool bethene! Yay, so we get to reveal our reapers right away


----------



## moonwitchkitty

WitchyKitty said:


> Maybe a "Mew" "Mew" "Mew" sound would work even better...that way you sound like a sad tiny little kitten crying??


you girls crack me up 
need a squeaky toy to get my Fat & furry little girls voice down .


----------



## Mystikgarden

I've got my victim. I'm silently stalking this year. (Insert evil laugh here)


----------



## The Auditor

ITS A WORLD OR HOPES AND A WORLD OF FEARS


I will keep this up, you know....


----------



## creeperguardian

I'm so giddy with excitement can't wait to get victim heheheh


----------



## creeperguardian

Mystikgarden said:


> I've got my victim. I'm silently stalking this year. (Insert evil laugh here)


Could it be meeeee hehehehe hinttt


----------



## MissMandy

Oh lawd bethie, please at least give Auditor his victim. I'll be hearing that song in my sleep!


----------



## hallorenescene

mandy, i'm still chuckling. and yes, that should do it. or bethene isn't really the real reaper claws. she's just a poser then.
sing it again auditor, sing it loud, sing it clear. song sung blue, everybody has one.


----------



## MissMandy

hallorenescene said:


> mandy, i'm still chuckling. and yes, that should do it. or bethene isn't really the real reaper claws. she's just a poser then.
> sing it again auditor, sing it loud, sing it clear. song sung blue, everybody has one.


Bite your tongue missy! lol


----------



## The Auditor

I shall behave. For now.


----------



## kallie

My sis, got her victim!! I want mine #middlechildsyndromeatitsbest


----------



## MissMandy

kallie said:


> My sis, got her victim!! I want mine #middlechildsyndromeatitsbest


This literally made me LOL


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> I shall behave. For now.


Your nose must have just grown an inch or two


----------



## Paulaween

I am in Already PM Bethany... working on my likes and dislikes now..


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> Your nose must have just grown an inch or two


Key words: "For now."


----------



## hallorenescene

kallie, and as if [?????????] didn't crack me up, you did too. won't mention the other name though, because she told me to bite my tongue. well, that hurts so I just won't do it. now coercing auditor. how does that song go again auditor? c'mon, you want to sing it. I know you do.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

its been 5 minutes Auditor you can start back up now  i might yodel with you


----------



## dariusobells

Ack! I have a Victim.... but but I wasn't finished with my song yet... snif ... sigh.. oh well over that shock ON TO STALKING!
(I'll still finish the song tomorrow)


----------



## MissMandy

I got my victim! Woohoo! *happy dance*


----------



## The Auditor

dariusobells said:


> I have a Victim.... but but I wasn't finished with my song yet...


I have the same problem...


----------



## hallorenescene

moonwitch kitty, and now I am having side aches. what say you? it's all your blasted fault. I have laughed so much tonight. well, actually it's kinda fun. geesh, everyone is getting their victims. okay, I Did too. that's why the Did in my little statement was the only word capitalized. lol.


----------



## hallorenescene

auditor should sing for Mandy's happy dance.


----------



## Saki.Girl

OMG got my victim and i swear this person could be my twin whoot oh dear victim this is going to be fun time to go over the top with your goodie box whoot


----------



## WitchyKitty

I still like to peek at everyone's albums and such in their profiles on occasion...I wonder how many people will think I am stalking them now, lol. I assure you all...my stalking will be sneaky...


----------



## hallorenescene

I like who I got. I bought one gift that anyone will like. now, on to their other surprises
doing a happy dance with mandy to a song....hope and fears. c'mon everyone who has their victims, dance with us.


----------



## MissMandy

hallorenescene said:


> auditor should sing for Mandy's happy dance.


Oh that's quite alright lol. Besides, he doesn't need to sing for the dance.....dang drunken cider 

I must get to bed boils and ghouls. Classes in the morning then I'm off for 3 weeks  Scary dreams!


----------



## hallorenescene

scary dreams mandy


----------



## WitchyKitty

MissMandy said:


> Oh that's quite alright lol. Besides, he doesn't need to sing for the dance.....dang drunken cider
> 
> I must get to bed boils and ghouls. Classes in the morning then I'm off for 3 weeks  Scary dreams!


G'night MissMandy!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Just thought I'd remind all to check your victim's list on the likes/dislikes thread to see if they've updated their list!


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Back from shopping, found my victim some great stuff ohhhhh wait I don't have one YET


----------



## ondeko

I got a victim!! Spoiler Alert: if you don't want to know that I am your reaper, stop reading now. 







Bethene, Grand Mistress of Reapers and High Commander of Flying Monkeys, has in her infinite wisdom made Kelloween my victim. This so completely awesome because I ha a ton of great ideas for projects that I won't start working on until Sept 16th. It's like getting a month of from work with pay.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Ummmm...isn't it supposed to be Secret?? Lol...


----------



## ScaredyKat

I want a victim.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Lol. Isn't that against the rules too? 


WitchyKitty said:


> Ummmm...isn't it supposed to be Secret?? Lol...


----------



## bethene

sorry guys,,, am done for the night,, don't want to make mistakes cuz am seeing cross eyed,, but will work more tomorrow,,, don't want any pouting!


----------



## ScaredyKat

Too late.... I'm pouting!


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene said:


> sorry guys,,, am done for the night,, don't want to make mistakes cuz am seeing cross eyed,, but will work more tomorrow,,, don't want any pouting!


Have a good night, Bethene!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Uhm....I do hate braggarts....but.....here I go.....
I got a victim...I got a victim...La, Le La, Le La, Le La.....
I got a victim, I got a victim....my secret reap is beginning....
Uhm....who is Maggie P???
Is that short for Magpie???

Bethene you are the BEST.....thank you so much little girl for all the time and work you put into the Secret Reaper...you really rock..you deserve lots of prizes.....just saying.................


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hmmmm...people start getting their victims, then all of the sudden it gets all quiet in here...{{cricket sounds...cricket sounds}} ...it's kinda spooky when it's quiet...


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

*I got a GOOD one....bet my victim is a SCREAMER! * Maniacal laugh...maniacal laugh....maniacal laugh


----------



## Bethany

I've been reading to catch up!! LOL seemed like I didn't get a page done and there was another added.
Bethene, thank you for giving me my victim, unfortunately I was offline already so I didn't get it until IshWitch & I got back from Orlando.
OH the stuff we saw at Garden Ridge & Home Goods!! We had already planned to return when we get our victims!!


----------



## ScaredyKat

I've got my eye on every single one of you.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Hidy-ho strangers. Y'all better start behaving yourselves! It just baffles me that year after year the antics keep getting worse. I can't believe that this is the image you people want to show to the newbies that join. *cackles hysterically*

This message is more so directed to Bethene. Bethene, for some reason I've not gotten any response from any of the messages I've sent to you or a receipt (from HF itself) that you've received my entry for SR 2013. I know we've spoken briefly recently on fb and I resent my info here, but again, I still haven't even received the usual receipt through HF, which is odd. I honestly don't know what the problem is, therefore I don't know what to do to remedy the situation. With my mother unexpectedly passing away recently and me contracting a respiratory virus that has turned to pneumonia, I just don't have it in me to baby sit my PC. Secret Reaper is my little slice of Heaven and if ever I needed a pick-me-up, it's now. I just don't know what's going on and if or why my messages may or may not be getting through to you. I know when you (people in general) read things it's hard to tell what emotion is attached to the writing. I hope this didn't come off as rude, that's most definitely NOT how I meant this to sound. Of course, I think I've been around here long enough with my quirky personality for most of you to know that.  I'm just physically and mentally exhausted. And short of breath. And disappointed in family members. And a little panicky over Secret Reaper. And I miss you boils and ghouls.


----------



## WitchyKitty

YAY!! Bears win!!!!! Whooooo!
...oh, sorry, was watching the game and had to share my joy, lol. Back to Halloween now. It's time to go to bed here in a few...then it will be up in the morning to really get down to all this SR business and stalking!!! Oh victim...I hope you love the things I will make for you!! Night Night all!!


----------



## Guest

I got a victim WAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## ScaredyKat

Are you supposed to get a confirmation message back? Because I never did. I pm'd her. I really hope she got it. 


GiggleFairy said:


> Hidy-ho strangers. Y'all better start behaving yourselves! It just baffles me that year after year the antics keep getting worse. I can't believe that this is the image you people want to show to the newbies that join. *cackles hysterically*
> 
> This message is more so directed to Bethene. Bethene, for some reason I've not gotten any response from any of the messages I've sent to you or a receipt (from HF itself) that you've received my entry for SR 2013. I know we've spoken briefly recently on fb and I resent my info here, but again, I still haven't even received the usual receipt through HF, which is odd. I honestly don't know what the problem is, therefore I don't know what to do to remedy the situation. With my mother unexpectedly passing away recently and me contracting a respiratory virus that has turned to pneumonia, I just don't have it in me to baby sit my PC. Secret Reaper is my little slice of Heaven and if ever I needed a pick-me-up, it's now. I just don't know what's going on and if or why my messages may or may not be getting through to you. I know when you (people in general) read things it's hard to tell what emotion is attached to the writing. I hope this didn't come off as rude, that's most definitely NOT how I meant this to sound. Of course, I think I've been around here long enough with my quirky personality for most of you to know that.  I'm just physically and mentally exhausted. And short of breath. And disappointed in family members. And a little panicky over Secret Reaper. And I miss you boils and ghouls.


----------



## nhh

Oh did I mention earlier.. OMG!???  Not to brag or anything but... Victim, victim, I got a victim... And.... I'm so excited, I just can't hide, I'm about to lose control and I think I like it... 

Wait!!! Did I date myself with that too? Oh well, I still have a victim.


----------



## nhh

I bet she did... She's folling these thread pretty close too. I didn't get a confirm back either but, I know she's got an inbox full of messages.  



ScaredyKat said:


> Are you supposed to get a confirmation message back? Because I never did. I pm'd her. I really hope she got it.


----------



## Immortalia

WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got my VICTIM! She could be my Halloween soul-mate after reading her wish list, LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Zombiesmash

Lucky folks. I CAN'T WAIT to get my victim.


----------



## ScaredyKat

I'm so dang impatient! Lol. 


nhh said:


> I bet she did... She's folling these thread pretty close too. I didn't get a confirm back either but, I know she's got an inbox full of messages.


----------



## ALKONOST

I got my victim!! Nee neer nee neer neeeeeeee neeeeeerrrrrrr!!!!! :d


----------



## booswife02

Ondeco it's a secret silly! Haha... Please don't tell me if I am your victim. I love surprises!!!


----------



## ALKONOST

Ok... I'm getting sleepy. I'm worn out from the excitment of waiting for my victim and I have a cramp in my finger from clicking the refresh button all day. Gonna take an asprin for my finger, wrap a heat pack around it and dream of my victim's likes and dislikes post.


----------



## Kelloween

ALKONOST said:


> Ok... I'm getting sleepy. I'm worn out from the excitment of waiting for my victim and I have a cramp in my finger from clicking the refresh button all day. Gonna take an asprin for my finger, wrap a heat pack around it and dream of my victim's likes and dislikes post.


i got mine..u want them? lol, cause I can't find them!


----------



## Hollows Eva

Something happened while i slept.....


----------



## TheCostumer

Zombiesmash said:


> Lucky folks. I CAN'T WAIT to get my victim.


I'm on the edge of my seat!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


TC


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Oh Noooooooooooooooooooo, still no victim, it's going to be a very long day at work, sorry coworkers deal with it, I NEED A VICTIM, yaks sorry for yelling, I better go get another cup of coffee.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

Bethene, I'm reaaaaaaaaaaaaadyyyyyyyyyyyy!! (Do I sound like a little kid? 'Cuz that's what I was going for...)


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Khi-Khi-Khi-Khi...hill, hill, hill, hill....Khi-Khi-Khi-Khi...hill, hill, hill, hill....Khi-Khi-Khi-Khi...hill, hill, hill, hill....Khi-Khi-Khi-Khi...hill, hill, hill, hill....









Patiently waiting for a victim.......


----------



## msgatorslayer

Ya know, I was sitting here, drinking my morning coffee, thinking, what am I gonna do today? And then it dawned on me, victim notification should be going on right about now.

And yes, I got my e-mail!!!


----------



## IshWitch

Do you hear the people sing?
Singing the songs of angry men,
it is the music of a people who will not be slaves again,
when the beating of your heart
echos the beating of the drum,
there is life about to start when tomorrow comes!
One more dawn,
one more day,
One day moooooore!
VIC-TIM! VIC-TIM! VIC-TIM!

Thank you Lady Arsenic!
Love that! 
And now THAT song is stuck in my head!
LOL! 

Am on page 135, whoa! So many missed by not being online for a day!


----------



## Kardec251985

Waiting patiently for my victim. 









Friday is the most perfect day of the week for stalking.


----------



## Bethany

IshWitch I caught up last night. LOL


----------



## Hearts1003

I'd like to let whomever my victim is know that I will not be sending their reapings until the deadline. I will be going to Scarefest Sept. 13th - 15th and there is some awesome stuff to buy there. One thing in particular I want to get for my victim that I saw last year.


----------



## LadySherry

Just a couple of reminders:
1) please all victims make sure you posted your likes and dislikes on that thread. (this will help your reaper get you what you want or like)
2) Teasers are always good
3) Deleted this item---sorry for any confusion
4) Don't stress and HAVE FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

LadySherry said:


> Just a couple of reminders:
> 1) please all victims make sure you posted your likes and dislikes on that thread. (this will help your reaper get you what you want or like)
> 2) Teasers are always good
> 3) Sign at least one of the items you send in your victim's box(we did this in minireaper and it was cool)
> 4) Don't stress and HAVE FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


and can i add please after you recive post pics of your goodies not only do we all want to see what you got your reaper wants people to see what goodies they created


----------



## Ophelia

So, I've had a little song going through my head since last night: "I've got my victim! I've got my victim!" Let the panic begin!

I'm sorry to have missed out on all of the fun last night, but I was super cranky and would have probably brought the mood down. Things are better today, thank goodness! I'm not sure I could have handled another 24 hours like the last 24! Getting my victim and going to bed a little early made for a slightly more magical morning. 

Okay, I'm off to stalk!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

LadySherry said:


> Just a couple of reminders:
> 1) please all victims make sure you posted your likes and dislikes on that thread. (this will help your reaper get you what you want or like)
> 2) Teasers are always good
> 3) Sign at least one of the items you send in your victim's box(we did this in minireaper and it was cool)
> 4) Don't stress and HAVE FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Do you mean sign our actual name on an item we send? Our screen name? Do you want us to sign things we created?


----------



## WitchyKitty

I'm off to do some victim shopping!!!! Later, y'all!


----------



## LadySherry

WitchyKitty said:


> Do you mean sign our actual name on an item we send? Our screen name? Do you want us to sign things we created?


Screen name and date. I signed an item that I had handmade. Example: And I recieved a petified bat in a display for my musuem that she made and said it was donated by Paint it Black (my reaper)


----------



## Pumpkin5

LadySherry said:


> Just a couple of reminders:
> 1) please all victims make sure you posted your likes and dislikes on that thread. (this will help your reaper get you what you want or like)
> 2) Teasers are always good
> 3) Sign at least one of the items you send in your victim's box(we did this in minireaper and it was cool)
> 4) Don't stress and HAVE FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I am not trying to be dense...but number 3, sign at least one of the items you send...does that mean put your name on it, your real name, or your forum ID? (keep in mind, this is my first Reap and I want to play by all the rules...)


----------



## LadySherry

Pumpkin5 said:


> I am not trying to be dense...but number 3, sign at least one of the items you send...does that mean put your name on it, your real name, or your forum ID? (keep in mind, this is my first Reap and I want to play by all the rules...)


Screen name. THIS IS NOT NECESSARY it's just a way to remember who gave you that item in years to come.
I signed a picture that I painted with (MR2 2013 Lady Sherry) .


----------



## ALKONOST

LadySherry said:


> Just a couple of reminders:
> 1) please all victims make sure you posted your likes and dislikes on that thread. (this will help your reaper get you what you want or like)
> 2) Teasers are always good
> 3) Sign at least one of the items you send in your victim's box(we did this in minireaper and it was cool)
> 4) Don't stress and HAVE FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Awwww... I was sooo looking forward to making puzzle for my victim to have to solve in order to find out who I was (like last year).  Can I make it hard to find my signature at least?


----------



## LadySherry

I deleted number 3. sorry for any confusion. 
Yes you can hide your identity within the reaper box.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

I am not having a party this year so My focus is going to be a really kick @$$ present for my victim. I hope they love it!! Do we get notified this weekend?


----------



## GiggleFairy

ScaredyKat said:


> Are you supposed to get a confirmation message back? Because I never did. I pm'd her. I really hope she got it.





nhh said:


> I bet she did... She's folling these thread pretty close too. I didn't get a confirm back either but, I know she's got an inbox full of messages.



After you write your message, past the Post Icons portion, there is a section for Additional Options. One of the Miscellaneous Options is: Request a read receipt for this message / Allows you to see when the message is read by its recipients. If you check that box, you automatically get notified when the recipient reads the message. In this message in particular, it would have been Bethene. Bethene would not had to have replied on her own, HF would have automatically done it for her as I stated in my initial message. Once she opened the message I sent, HF would have notified me of my entry. I can see in my sent folder both entries, but have yet to receive any notification that either were read. It's a really cool option to use if you sent an important message to someone. Again, the recipient of the message doesn't have to reply or do anything on their end, the system automatically responds for them.

So it's not an, "oh Bethene, I'm so impatient, did you see my entry, give me a victim" type ploy message. It's an um, what's messing up on HF type serious thing. Make sense? I hope so. And for those who haven't really gotten to know me yet because of my absence, I'm not above rocking my tutu and funky *** tights, pasties, fairy wings, hooker heels and causing some drama. I've got a butt load of junk and flying monkeys I'll drag to the festivities. I ain't skeered!  This Pneumonia kicking my butt and Witch Hazel taking her totally unexpected final flight across the full moon into the wild blue yonder (Hazel was mother's real name and she DID dress up as a witch starting in my childhood - priceless witch cackle, too) has just had me pretty down and worn out.


----------



## IshWitch

Watching and waiting...

(hearing Disney tunes in my head...wt_...)

better go back to the laundry, I think I'm cracking up!


----------



## ondeko

signing your name is optional. I started writing stuff like "made for [name of victim] secret reaper 2013 by Ondeko" [screen name written in Japanese because, hey, I can] so they can remember where they got it and from whom. But sometimes I don't sign. It kind of depends on how I feel about it. My current victim will automatically know I am their reaper and that I put a lot of thought and care into her gift because it will be an emergency allergy treatment set. it will have all the necessary things to save her from deadly exposure to candy corn, Halloween peeps, and pumpkin pie spice. all I need to do is find out if these items will pass Danish customs inspection.


----------



## IshWitch

I just lost my Mom in March, GF, so am very sorry for your loss. My "family" (should I use that term loosely? more like freaks and demons) has made this a terrible time in my life as well. Can't wait to reap someone, truly is a gift for me to gift someone else and distract from the other business at hand! Hope you get your victim soon! 
Blessings!!!



GiggleFairy said:


> Hidy-ho strangers. Y'all better start behaving yourselves! It just baffles me that year after year the antics keep getting worse. I can't believe that this is the image you people want to show to the newbies that join. *cackles hysterically*
> 
> This message is more so directed to Bethene. Bethene, for some reason I've not gotten any response from any of the messages I've sent to you or a receipt (from HF itself) that you've received my entry for SR 2013. I know we've spoken briefly recently on fb and I resent my info here, but again, I still haven't even received the usual receipt through HF, which is odd. I honestly don't know what the problem is, therefore I don't know what to do to remedy the situation. With my mother unexpectedly passing away recently and me contracting a respiratory virus that has turned to pneumonia, I just don't have it in me to baby sit my PC. Secret Reaper is my little slice of Heaven and if ever I needed a pick-me-up, it's now. I just don't know what's going on and if or why my messages may or may not be getting through to you. I know when you (people in general) read things it's hard to tell what emotion is attached to the writing. I hope this didn't come off as rude, that's most definitely NOT how I meant this to sound. Of course, I think I've been around here long enough with my quirky personality for most of you to know that.  I'm just physically and mentally exhausted. And short of breath. And disappointed in family members. And a little panicky over Secret Reaper. And I miss you boils and ghouls.


----------



## Hollows Eva

Lol, Evil Cow, well are you going to be wearing you lying-hat while you make set package?


----------



## IshWitch

Nothing yet, so going to go back to the laundry. 
I think I shall now check back once an hour, I've set my alarm!

LOL


----------



## MissMandy

Oh my goodness! Boils and ghouls, we're not suppose to be saying who our victims are yet!


----------



## Miss Erie

They say patience is a virtue. Well I never claimed to be virtuous  
Where's my victim??? LOL, I know Bethene is working her tail off. I'm just desperate to shop. I'll just keep humming that Smurfs "La la la la la la" song in my head.
It's my first reap so I'm VERY excited!


----------



## Halloeve55

No victim yet for me..


----------



## creeperguardian

Got my victim im off to plan and get working will post back when i have shipped


----------



## ScaredyKat

I'm so curious as to who yours is. Lol.


Kelloween said:


> i got mine..u want them? lol, cause I can't find them!


----------



## Pumpkin5

I think we should all send a small "thank you" reap to Bethene for all the work she has done getting this whole Secret Reaper done. Is that possible?


----------



## GiggleFairy

IshWitch said:


> I just lost my Mom in March, GF, so am very sorry for your loss. My "family" (should I use that term loosely? more like freaks and demons) has made this a terrible time in my life as well. Can't wait to reap someone, truly is a gift for me to gift someone else and distract from the other business at hand! Hope you get your victim soon!
> Blessings!!!


IshWitch, I'm sorry for your loss as well. My mother's death was totally unexpected. I am the executrix of her Will and to add insult to injury, her husband destroyed her Will. I've been so incredibly ill that I've not even been able to do anything about any of it. The idiot has been inviting people over to rid the house of Mom's belongings. I don't have the first picture or anything. The day after Mom's stroke is when I came down with this illness. Since then, I've been to the ER twice and to the doctor twice. I also have a home health nurse who comes weekly. I had unexpected brain surgery a few months back and all of the stress of this caused an area in my face/skull where part of the graft was used to make a patch for my brain to rupture. Less than 48 hours after she passed a friend of my daughters came over and I was on the phone with Mom's attorney and the lady walked in and I was covered in blood. I honestly thought the wetness I was feeling was tears. She rushed me to the hospital and they kept me for brain scans, so forth and so on. All the while I had to keep this from my crazy family, being alone at the hospital. Aside from being sick, I'm just worn out from their antics. Oh! My graft area ruptured to due my pressure being up - blood pressure and intracranial pressure, but my brain patch was perfectly fine and held up. My pupils had fixated, but are responding fine now.

As of yesterday, I could tell I'm starting to improve with the pneumonia. I still feel ill, but I don't feel like I'm dying anymore if that makes any sense. I finally feel like I'm on the upswing. THANK GOD!

Sad part is, once I get over the physical illness, I've got to dive in to the family mess of my Mother's death and dealing with a douche bag who destroyed Mom's Will. It's a shame how death brings out the ugliness in people.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Sorry to hear of all the crap you have had to deal with GiggleFairy.


----------



## IshWitch

I know! I hope they are just teasing!!!



MissMandy said:


> Oh my goodness! Boils and ghouls, we're not suppose to be saying who our victims are yet!


----------



## IshWitch

Oh GF! Wow! 
And can you sue him or something? What an A$$! 
My mom died suddenly as well. Got a phone call before 4am that she'd had a heart attack. And now the whole estate issue is a nightmare! She never changed her will after our stepfather died so his oldest is the executor. I can't sleep. I can't control my hotflashes due to the anxiety, I am having anxiety just talking about it now!

I know exactly what you mean about not feeling like you are dying anymore. I felt the same way when I had pnuemonia.

PM anytime if you need to talk to someone in the same boat.



GiggleFairy said:


> IshWitch, I'm sorry for your loss as well. My mother's death was totally unexpected. I am the executrix of her Will and to add insult to injury, her husband destroyed her Will. I've been so incredibly ill that I've not even been able to do anything about any of it. The idiot has been inviting people over to rid the house of Mom's belongings. I don't have the first picture or anything. The day after Mom's stroke is when I came down with this illness. Since then, I've been to the ER twice and to the doctor twice. I also have a home health nurse who comes weekly. I had unexpected brain surgery a few months back and all of the stress of this caused an area in my face/skull where part of the graft was used to make a patch for my brain to rupture. Less than 48 hours after she passed a friend of my daughters came over and I was on the phone with Mom's attorney and the lady walked in and I was covered in blood. I honestly thought the wetness I was feeling was tears. She rushed me to the hospital and they kept me for brain scans, so forth and so on. All the while I had to keep this from my crazy family, being alone at the hospital. Aside from being sick, I'm just worn out from their antics. Oh! My graft area ruptured to due my pressure being up - blood pressure and intracranial pressure, but my brain patch was perfectly fine and held up. My pupils had fixated, but are responding fine now.
> 
> As of yesterday, I could tell I'm starting to improve with the pneumonia. I still feel ill, but I don't feel like I'm dying anymore if that makes any sense. I finally feel like I'm on the upswing. THANK GOD!
> 
> Sad part is, once I get over the physical illness, I've got to dive in to the family mess of my Mother's death and dealing with a douche bag who destroyed Mom's Will. It's a shame how death brings out the ugliness in people.


----------



## bethene

oh wow, gigglefairy,, so sad,, I would go after him with a lawyer,, sue his butt,,,,, and then some,,, hope karma is a b#$*h and gets him!!! oh,, and I do have you signed up,, never fear!!!! 

also,, Ish,, so sorry for your loss,, I lost both my folks young, and 11 months apart,, I was only 31 and 32 years old,,, it is something you never get over,, some times you just want to say, " I want my mommy"!!!

well, have sent a few more, will keep pluggin away, but we also are still having folks sign up,, so patience patience my little reapers,,, your victim is coming soon,,

I gotta tell ya,, I laughed out loud at some of the posts,, you guys make my day!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

GiggleFairy and IshWitch...I am so sorry for your losses...wishing neither of you had to be going through all of this. I hope whomever your reapers may be will send you some extra special goodies to make you smile and give you a little happiness!!!!!! My thoughts are with you both...


----------



## IshWitch

Thanks Bethene, I lost my dad less than a week after I turned 18. For some reason I didn't expect to lose my mom, even tho' she'd just turned 80. She has an aunt who is 95 and she seemed to follow in those footsteps, but just goes to show you never know.

Now, about that victiiiiiimmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..................................................................


----------



## WitchyKitty

Some people are saying that they cannot find their victims on the L/D thread!! Make sure you have posted your list to that thread everyone! (...and just in case someone can't find mine...I'm on page #1.)


----------



## Teresa M

Well, since I missed last night, I guess that I have to say:
*TWO-ONE-ZERO!!!*
I got my victim!!!!!!!!! Yippeeee, yahoooo, hoorayyyyy! 
[Regains composure] Sorry, I am just a little bit excited!


----------



## WitchyKitty

MissMandy said:


> Oh my goodness! Boils and ghouls, we're not suppose to be saying who our victims are yet!


Um...yeah, I was a little confused as to why people were telling us who their victims were!! It's SECRET Reaper, people! Please don't say anything if you got me...I don't wanna know!!! (well, I do, but I don't, hahaha.)


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Giggle and Ish. I too am sorry for your losses. I agree with WitchyKitty you deserved to be reaped extra well! I got my victim's name this morning, spent the morning stalking! so fun! Bet my victim can feel it! Do you feel like somebody's watching you, victim? looking over your shoulder today? I have thoroughly enjoyed it! Then had to do the dreaded grocery shopping but was thrilled when I found CANDY CORN! Going to dive into some candy corn and peanuts tonight when I can get back to stalking! Mwha-ha-ha-ha


----------



## Hollows Eva

Look closely, and you will find that not everything is what it seems -even supposedly revealed secrets


----------



## WitchyKitty

beautifulnightmare said:


> Giggle and Ish. I too am sorry for your losses. I agree with WitchyKitty you deserved to be reaped extra well! I got my victim's name this morning, spent the morning stalking! so fun! Bet my victim can feel it! Do you feel like somebody's watching you, victim? looking over your shoulder today? I have thoroughly enjoyed it! Then had to do the dreaded grocery shopping but was thrilled when I found CANDY CORN! Going to dive into some candy corn and peanuts tonight when I can get back to stalking! Mwha-ha-ha-ha


Ah! I was soooo excited when I found a bunch of different flavors or Candy Corn at Walgreens today...Igrabbed them, realized they were made by Brachs and that they had gelatin in them. and nearly cried. They looked so yummy. Sign. Being a vegetarian/vegan is a bummer sometimes. However, anyone who ins't weird like me, you can go buy some of these flavored CC's there if your store has them!


----------



## WitchyKitty

....Aaannnnd now I have "Somebody's Watching Me" stuck in my head...


----------



## ALKONOST

WitchyKitty said:


> ....Aaannnnd now I have "Somebody's Watching Me" stuck in my head...


Oh thanks alot!!!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I've been singing it in my head all day. Glad I could "share". ha ha


----------



## WitchyKitty

beautifulnightmare said:


> I've been singing it in my head all day. Glad I could "share". ha ha


I just had to go watch the video, lol.


----------



## ALKONOST

LOL... I'm tempted


----------



## WitchyKitty

Arg! I want to work on victim stuff...but I have a full sink of dishes to do, dinner to make and the hubby called on his lunch break to ask me if I would make a batch of Apple Pie shots for him and his buddy tonight. Lol...sigh. My work is never done. Last time I made AP shots, I accidentally let it boil over the pot all over my stove...ever clean up burnt sticky apple, sugar and cinnamon off your stove top??.....This could be a disastrous evening...


----------



## ALKONOST

WitchyKitty said:


> Arg! I want to work on victim stuff...but I have a full sink of dishes to do, dinner to make and the hubby called on his lunch break to ask me if I would make a batch of Apple Pie shots for him and his buddy tonight. Lol...sigh. My work is never done. Last time I made AP shots, I accidentally let it boil over the pot all over my stove...ever clean up burnt sticky apple, sugar and cinnamon off your stove top??.....This could be a disastrous evening...


Care to share that recipe? Not for the disaster one but, for the apple shots


----------



## WitchyKitty

ALKONOST said:


> Care to share that recipe? Not for the disaster one but, for the apple shots


I did...it's in this thread a bit back...grrr, can't remember what page...hold on, I'll check...


----------



## WitchyKitty

Page 121, I believe! As for the disaster part...just don't walk away from it if it starts to boil, lol, and use a BIG pot!!!


----------



## Miss Erie

ALKONOST said:


> Oh thanks alot!!!!


Yeah, double thanks a lot!!!


----------



## ALKONOST

WitchyKitty said:


> Page 121, I believe! As for the disaster part...just don't walk away from it if it starts to boil, lol, and use a BIG pot!!!


Haha... I'm notorious for doing that too. Thanks a bunch for looking up the page!


----------



## Bethany

A stalking we will go, a stalking we will go,
hi, ho, cherry o, a stalking we will go.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Everybody Now!!! "I always feel like, somebody's watching me....."


----------



## Kymmm

And I have no privacy... whoao whoa ohhh..


----------



## ALKONOST

witchykitty said:


> everybody now!!! "i always feel like, somebody's watching me....." :d


lmao!!!! Noooooooooooo!!!! Make it stop!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Erie

WitchyKitty said:


> Everybody Now!!! "I always feel like, somebody's watching me....."


"And I have no privacy, whoa, whoooah"


----------



## Miss Erie

When I come home at night, I bolt the door real tight...


----------



## WitchyKitty

Mwahahaha!!!!!!!! It's spreading!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

When I'm in the shower, I'm afraid to wash my hair
Cause I might open my eyes and find someone standing there
People say I'm crazy, just a little touched
But maybe showers remind me of psycho too much
That's why...


----------



## Miss Erie

WitchyKitty said:


> When I'm in the shower, I'm afraid to wash my hair
> Cause I might open my eyes and find someone standing there
> People say I'm crazy, just a little touched
> But maybe showers remind me of psycho too much
> That's why...


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! I'm crying, and I'm at work, OMG so funny!!!!


----------



## Miss Erie

I'm gonna have to go to youtube and watch the video now LOL!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

For your listening pleasure: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7YvAYIJSSZY#at=105
Time to make sure Reapers and Victims are singing this all over the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Miss Erie

Rockwell, tee hee.....


----------



## Miss Erie

WytchyKitty, the official theme song mistress of SR 2013,,,


----------



## sookie

I love that song!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

WitchyKitty said:


> For your listening pleasure: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7YvAYIJSSZY#at=105
> Time to make sure Reapers and Victims are singing this all over the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hahahahaha!!!!!


THANK YOU I really enjoyed that


----------



## Kelloween

I just went to 50 profiles, so my person would not know I went to theirs only..lol........I have all kinds of ideas...omg here goes my ADD again..a million things in my head at once!!


----------



## kallie

kallie said:


> My sis, got her victim!! I want mine #middlechildsyndromeatitsbest


Quoting myself, here. My big sis (Mystikgarden) is a member here and got her victim last night! I _really_ am the middle child and IT'S NOT FAIR! haha! Can't wait, though, cause we can go shopping together @Mystikgarden <3


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Ahhhh....I have received my victim.....time to head down to the lab to concoct a Phibes approved reaping.


----------



## kallie

Kelloween said:


> I just went to 50 profiles, so my person would not know I went to theirs only..lol........I have all kinds of ideas...omg here goes my ADD again..a million things in my head at once!!


People got nuts last year!! lol I got a few PM's from different memebers that said 'are you my victim?'. Y'all are always messin' around and trying to trick somebody...sigh...that's why I love it here!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Kelloween said:


> I just went to 50 profiles, so my person would not know I went to theirs only..lol........I have all kinds of ideas...omg here goes my ADD again..a million things in my head at once!!


I was told to log off when I visit my victim, lol. That way no one knows what you are looking at. I think Bethene maybe told me that...? Maybe?


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Huh? It won't be long now. If I get my victim… 

Good grief! I said "if"! I meant, "when”! 

I'm doomed. One little slip like that could cause Bethene to pass you by. 

Oh, VICTIM, where are you?


----------



## Teresa M

Whew! I am finally caught up! Aaaaannnndddd, I have visited 28 potential victims to help throw people off! Heeeeeheeeeeheeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## The Auditor

"i got a rock!" said:


> Huh? It won't be long now. If I get my victim…
> 
> Good grief! I said "if"! I meant, "when”!
> 
> I'm doomed. One little slip like that could cause Bethene to pass you by.
> 
> Oh, VICTIM, where are you?


Bravo! Bravo! Bravissimo!


----------



## DeadMonique

waiting... Waiting... Waiting... To excited!


----------



## mayleth

Then the door was open and the wind appeared
The candles blew and then disappeared


----------



## Dr. Phibes

My victim is a real weirdo.......


----------



## bethene

ok,, getting ready to give more victims out, just wanted you to know we are at 180!!!!! so , need to slow down a bit, we have more reapers coming,,,, 


I did say to sign out, witchy kitty, some like to jump on every ones and make them crazy,, I am just sneakier,, and like a wraith,, just slide into the page, and no one knows I am there!! muhhahahaha!!!!!!!!

I think the names of victims going out on the threads,, is just like the jumping on every ones page,, designed to drive every on crazy! 
now,, on to the victims


----------



## Hilda

Dr. Phibes said:


> My victim is a real weirdo.......


Ahhhh ha!!! I know who is reaping me! hahahaha


----------



## Kelloween

Dr. Phibes said:


> My victim is a real weirdo.......


hhahaha....


----------



## "i got a rock!"

You've heard of the fury of a woman scorned, haven't you? 

Well, that's nothing compared to the fury of a woman who has been cheated out of her VICTIM on a Friday nite.


----------



## ALKONOST

Dr. Phibes said:


> My victim is a real weirdo.......


LMAO! Wait.... I hope he doesn't mean me!


----------



## eeyore_laments

I wanna know my victim
I want you to tell me
I wanna feel the excitement
I know you can tell me!!!

(sung to the tune of "I Wanna Know What Love Is")


----------



## GiggleFairy

Dr. Phibes said:


> Sorry to hear of all the crap you have had to deal with GiggleFairy.


Thank you so much for your condolences.



IshWitch said:


> Oh GF! Wow!
> And can you sue him or something? What an A$$!
> My mom died suddenly as well. Got a phone call before 4am that she'd had a heart attack. And now the whole estate issue is a nightmare! She never changed her will after our stepfather died so his oldest is the executor. I can't sleep. I can't control my hotflashes due to the anxiety, I am having anxiety just talking about it now!
> 
> I know exactly what you mean about not feeling like you are dying anymore. I felt the same way when I had pnuemonia.
> 
> PM anytime if you need to talk to someone in the same boat.


It's been almost 4 weeks of battling this crud and there's no telling what all that jackass has done while I've been sick.



bethene said:


> oh wow, gigglefairy,, so sad,, I would go after him with a lawyer,, sue his butt,,,,, and then some,,, hope karma is a b#$*h and gets him!!! oh,, and I do have you signed up,, never fear!!!!


Thanks, Bethene. I can't wait for Karma to get him, too. I hope she assrapes him with a cactus. I've also found out he's stolen property of my siblings. It's going to get much uglier before it gets better. I'm going to allow myself to get fully well from this pneumonia before I deal with him. Since the Will is gone there honestly will be nothing I can do on that level, but whatever else I can do legally I will. Lawd have mercy baby jeezus if I was my mother I'd reassemble myself from that honey-brown box and b*tch-slap his a$$ straight to hell for doing to her what he did. There is no excuse for that.



WitchyKitty said:


> GiggleFairy and IshWitch...I am so sorry for your losses...wishing neither of you had to be going through all of this. I hope whomever your reapers may be will send you some extra special goodies to make you smile and give you a little happiness!!!!!! My thoughts are with you both...


Thank you so much. I appreciate your kindness.



beautifulnightmare said:


> Giggle and Ish. I too am sorry for your losses.


Thank you, too beautifulnightmare. I appreciate your thoughtfulness, too. My mom, Witch Hazel, always got such a kick out of my Halloween antics. It's going to be different not having her around to share it all with this year.


----------



## booswife02

I agree we should all send Bethene a little reap! Someone send me her address!!!


----------



## Kymmm

Painting, painting... gluing, gluing.... shopping, shopping....


----------



## Pumpkin5

Would BE SO NICE if my victim filled out the Likes/Dislikes thread, posted pics of their haunt, gave a clue on what his/hers haunt aesthetic is. I am flying blind people and this is my FIRST REAP! Dang it. Oh well...glittered pumpkins, it IS!!!
(I warned you all.....)


----------



## Halloeve55

i got me a victim..let the fun and games begin!!


----------



## sookie

I got my victim! Rubs hands together and laughs wickedly


----------



## Halloeve55

Pumpkin5 said:


> Would BE SO NICE if my victim filled out the Likes/Dislikes thread, posted pics of their haunt, gave a clue on what his/hers haunt aesthetic is. I am flying blind people and this is my FIRST REAP! Dang it. Oh well...glittered pumpkins, it IS!!!
> (I warned you all.....)


i'm with you on that one..this is my first reap and my victim is not on the likes/dislikes thread..


----------



## WitchyKitty

"i got a rock!" said:


> You've heard of the fury of a woman scorned, haven't you?
> 
> Well, that's nothing compared to the fury of a woman who has been cheated out of her VICTIM on a Friday nite.


Lol, I see what you did there...making me wanna watch It's The Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown right now...between your quoting and some quotes someone and I made in the 2013 Pumpkin Patch Thread, lol.


----------



## kallie

I got my victim! I got my victim! and it's perfect!!! I can do this so easily!! I got LUCKY! Yayooo, so excited


----------



## WitchyKitty

For those of you who have victims who aren't on the Likes/Dislikes thread...didn't you at least get the original L/D list from Bethene that they should've sent to her with their sign up? Also, maybe they posted it in this thread? I've seen several post it in here instead of the L/D thread. Can you go through their recent posts on their profile to see if they did, in fact, post it, but in the wrong thread? I dunno, just a thought...I'm sure some of you may have tried that already...


----------



## WitchyKitty

...oh, and if there are no lists to be found, you could always scroll through those recent posts of theirs on their profile page and see what they've commented on from others pics...maybe that could give you a small idea, at least, as to what they might like. I found myself some more info about my victim doing that!


----------



## sookie

WitchyKitty said:


> ...oh, and if there are no lists to be found, you could always scroll through those recent posts of theirs on their profile page and see what they've commented on from others pics...maybe that could give you a small idea, at least, as to what they might like. I found myself some more info about my victim doing that!


I've had to do that in past years just stalk their posts (hopefully they post a lot) and see what they like.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Mmmmmmmmmmmm...sure smells terrific at my house!! Apple Pie Shots will be ready tonight! (...but even better tasting if left to sit awhile after being made! I forgot to mention that in the recipe on page 121! The longer it sits, the better the flavors meld.)


----------



## Pumpkin5

WitchyKitty said:


> ...oh, and if there are no lists to be found, you could always scroll through those recent posts of theirs on their profile page and see what they've commented on from others pics...maybe that could give you a small idea, at least, as to what they might like. I found myself some more info about my victim doing that!


 Yep, did all that... No real clues there either. Bethene did her part and gave me the few ideas she was given...I spent the last twelve hours stalking EVERY thread my victim ever went on. Darn it! My victim could go in the witness protection program tomorrow....wait...WHO????


----------



## dariusobells

and the verse I've been waiting for!

On the Twelfth day of dying my reaper gave to me 

Twelve stalkers stalking
Eleven werewolves howling
Ten Ravens quoting
Nine mummys moaning
eight vampires rising
Seven slayers slaying
six corpses rotting

Five jack - o - Lanterns!

four screaming spirits
three spider webs
two dried out skulls
and a bat in a dead tree.


----------



## ALKONOST

WitchyKitty said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmm...sure smells terrific at my house!! Apple Pie Shots will be ready tonight! (...but even better tasting if left to sit awhile after being made! I forgot to mention that in the recipe on page 121! The longer it sits, the better the flavors meld.)
> View attachment 164595


Looks delish!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Pumpkin5 said:


> Yep, did all that... No real clues there either. Bethene did her part and gave me the few ideas she was given...I spent the last twelve hours stalking EVERY thread my victim ever went on. Darn it! My victim could go in the witness protection program tomorrow....wait...WHO????


hahahaha...awww...well, I would say keep stalking everyday until you are ready to send, in case they post something. In the meantime, just get creative and do your best. I'm sure your victim will like whatever you give them.Many of us have a very large range of things we like...as long as it has to do with Halloween. I'd say the top two dislikes (though not everyone, just a majority) seem to be Heavy Gore and Cutesy/Glitter. Stay somewhere in "the land of between" those two and you should be safe...even if you can't make them something they specifically would like. Take a look at their avatar and profile pic as well...maybe those could give you another tid bit of insight??


----------



## LadySherry

Wooohooooo got my victim. I sure hope they are ready. What shall I do first? Hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Yes after much stalking I found some clues about my nondescript victim!


----------



## MissMandy

Glad to see more folks getting their victims  As for me, you'll find me cackling away in the tent, conjuring up ideas for MY victim


----------



## sookie

Pumpkin5 said:


> Yep, did all that... No real clues there either. Bethene did her part and gave me the few ideas she was given...I spent the last twelve hours stalking EVERY thread my victim ever went on. Darn it! My victim could go in the witness protection program tomorrow....wait...WHO????


Well if they are that mysterious maybe generalized Halloween? Maybe a craft magazine for Halloween, a spooky cd, light up pumpkin, candles with autumn scents and something really cool from Home Goods? You could always do a theme gift like all black cats, or how about a journal with a Halloween theme on the cover?

A Halloween movie DVD? Like Hocus Pocus, HalloweenTown, Dracula?

Just some ideas


----------



## eeyore_laments

kicks in the door of the lab* IGOR!!! Its victim time.... turn on the electrorascalopolis and feed the giant hamster in the generator. we got work to do!!!! *slips into the stained labcoat and dons the goggles* let it begin....mwahahahahaha


----------



## Kelloween

LadySherry said:


> Wooohooooo got my victim. I sure hope they are ready. What shall I do first? Hmmmmmmmmmmm


you got me...I have ESP....lol...I think I told this to Kymm already


----------



## dariusobells

Hmmm after a little stalking and research I think my victim just might be a Halloween Fanatic....


----------



## ScaredyKat

Is Bethene accepting bribes yet?


----------



## WitchyKitty

ScaredyKat said:


> Is Bethene accepting bribes yet?


I think she's sill waiting for her York Peppermint Patties...


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hmmmm...deciding if I should send a teaser or warning of impending delivery note to my victim. This is all new to me...is sending a teaser a good idea...or is it risky because your victim may be able to get an idea as to who you are from doing that? Just trying to come up with ideas while waiting for my cider to cool...


----------



## hallorenescene

kardec, you gave me the giggles
and saki, that is an absolute, positively marvelous idea. post pics everyone
gigglefairy, I hope you feel better, and sorry to hear about your mother. oh my, that is very hard for sure. best wishes being sent your way.
okay ondeko, I think you are messing with our heads. I thought you said you had kalloween, but now your clues point to hallows eva.
ish witch, sorry to hear of your loss too.
bethene, so true, I lost my mom 3 1/2 years ago, and I still wish I had her to talk to. oh, this thread is making me so sad now. must move on. 
giggle fairy, I was the executor of my moms will, the lawyer should have a copy and can only give the copy to the executor. if he has been doing shady stuff, i'm pretty sure he's over stepping his bounds. get better first, then hit the lawyer


----------



## Pumpkin5

Thanks Lady Sherry, Witchy Kitty and Sookie.....I am relosute..... have read all (_ _ _) of the victim's posts....not much there....Dang it....WHY, WHY, WHY can't my victim post in the proper thread????.... Looks like someone is getting a pop up tombstone.....with extra glitter
Ha ha...
Pumpkin5


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, and I hope i'm not phibes victim, ouch, that comment would hurt. 
and for everyone who's listed their victims have little posted for likes and dislikes, I can eliminate them. 
and for the person who referred to their victim as a her, I could be her.
and pumpkin 5, who wouldn't like a pop up prop. I wouldn't mind being your victum


----------



## Kymmm

I posted my likes... you just need to look again!! I will love ANYTHING you send!!  


Pumpkin5 said:


> Would BE SO NICE if my victim filled out the Likes/Dislikes thread, posted pics of their haunt, gave a clue on what his/hers haunt aesthetic is. I am flying blind people and this is my FIRST REAP! Dang it. Oh well...glittered pumpkins, it IS!!!
> (I warned you all.....)


----------



## booswife02

Got to visit New Orleans today. Perhaps I found some things that a potential victim would like. We shall see


----------



## Kymmm

dariusobells said:


> Hmmm after a little stalking and research I think my victim just might be a Halloween Fanatic....


 OooOoOoOO It's me!!! It's Me!!!!


----------



## Kymmm

booswife02 said:


> Got to visit New Orleans today. Perhaps I found some things that a potential victim would like. We shall see


Yes!! Yes!!! I will LOVE them!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Pumpkin5 said:


> Yep, did all that... No real clues there either. Bethene did her part and gave me the few ideas she was given...I spent the last twelve hours stalking EVERY thread my victim ever went on. Darn it! My victim could go in the witness protection program tomorrow....wait...WHO????


I am in the exact same boat. Trying to channel some creative juices to figure this one out


----------



## BR1MSTON3

kallie said:


> I got my victim! I got my victim! and it's perfect!!! I can do this so easily!! I got LUCKY! Yayooo, so excited


It's ok, I don't mind being called it!


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Going through every thread, reading every profile, looking at every picture, every pinterest page! Well Well Well so that’s what stalking’s all about? Hum, Maybe just Maybe I’ll get to see what that’s like… ON Sunday! MURRR


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Going through every thread, reading every profile, looking at every picture, every pinterest page! Well Well Well so that’s what stalking’s all about? Hum, Maybe just Maybe I’ll get to see what that’s like… ON Sunday! MURRR

I believe this to be true! Every profile page I went to your name was first!


----------



## WitchyKitty

booswife02 said:


> Got to visit New Orleans today. Perhaps I found some things that a potential victim would like. We shall see


I want to visit New Orleans sooooo badly! If I'm your victim, I'll probably like what you got!!! New Orleans has some serious spooky factor going on down there...all the Ghost Stories, Vampire Hunts and Witchy Voodoo Magic, not to mention the beautiful old houses and architecture in some areas...sigh...


----------



## Pumpkin5

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I am in the exact same boat. Trying to channel some creative juices to figure this one out[/COLOR]





Shall we abandoned ship???? Or Switch? I think my "victim" is cool....I just DON"t want to send the wrong thing....I would RATHER have a list....
Just saying.................
P5


----------



## "i got a rock!"

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Going through every thread, reading every profile, looking at every picture, every pinterest page! Well Well Well so that’s what stalking’s all about? Hum, Maybe just Maybe I’ll get to see what that’s like… ON Sunday! MURRR
> 
> I believe this to be true! Every profile page I went to your name was first!


I know right Hehehehe


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Pumpkin5 said:


> Shall we abandoned ship???? Or Switch? I think my "victim" is cool....I just DON"t want to send the wrong thing....I would RATHER have a list....
> Just saying.................
> P5[/SIZE]


Oh I totally get it, a list would be good. I really have always tried to send something personalized. It is hard to think up something special with generic lists


----------



## Kelloween

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I am in the exact same boat. Trying to channel some creative juices to figure this one out


you have me..I have ESP..Quit trying to throw me off acting like I didn't make a list....


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

YAY VICTIM. You've been so properly matched. This should be fun.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Kelloween said:


> you have me..I have ESP..Quit trying to throw me off acting like I didn't make a list....


Oh I wish I had you, I would have a wealth of ideas


----------



## sikntwizted

Hmmm...My victim doesn't like what I bought before I had a victim. But that means...I can keep what I bought! But alas, said victim will like what they recieve! They should recieve something that everyone at their home will be looking at. And in that box may be a gift or something. Lol. The man cave already harbors the beginnings of something. Guess I'll wait and see what happens!


----------



## Kymmm

Kelloween said:


> you have me..I have ESP..Quit trying to throw me off acting like I didn't make a list....


Me thinks your ESP is fickle..


----------



## Kelloween

Did I tell ya'll I had ESP? I see some really awesome reaps this year..I think everyone is gonna really go all out..


----------



## WitchyKitty

I've finally gotten my Apple Pie Shots bottled and done! Yay! (For those of you who copied my recipe on page 121, I added a note to it. The cider can evaporate/condense down a bit during simmering...for that reason, you may not want to add the whole bottle of alcohol. I only ended up adding half a bottle and it's super yummy.) I may have taste tested it one too many times...therefore, I think I need to lay down and go sleepy now, hahaha!  Need to sleep anyway, because I work in the morning and then there will be much more Reaper planning and creating to come! Busy, busy day tomorrow! Good night my fellow reapers and victims!


----------



## nhh

I had a great idea for somthing today. I hope I can pull it off... Wanna know my idea???? Hahaha.. Can't tell you...


----------



## Miss Erie

Nighty night WitchyKitty!


----------



## Kelloween

nhh said:


> I had a great idea for somthing today. I hope I can pull it off... Wanna know my idea???? Hahaha.. Can't tell you...


you can tell me..I have ESP and already know


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Kelloween said:


> you can tell me..I have ESP and already know


Then she doesn't have to tell you!


----------



## Teresa M

I am so happy with who my victim is! I had some ideas already that I was in hopes that my victim would like and I do believe that they will! Yay!!!


----------



## Kelloween

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Then she doesn't have to tell you!


See..I knew you were gonna say that!


----------



## ondeko

hallorenescene said:


> okay ondeko, I think you are messing with our heads. I thought you said you had kalloween, but now your clues point to hallows eva.


Messing with peoples heads? Me? Noooooooooooooo. Of course not. At least not while they're still attached. Next you'll be implying that I'm being somehow untruthful simply for the entertainment value. I would *never* say something to lead someone astray. Unless of course it was really funny to it. that's totally different.


----------



## ondeko

WitchyKitty said:


> Hmmmm...deciding if I should send a teaser or warning of impending delivery note to my victim. This is all new to me...is sending a teaser a good idea...or is it risky because your victim may be able to get an idea as to who you are from doing that? Just trying to come up with ideas while waiting for my cider to cool...


It's up to you whether you want to send a teaser or not. I've never sent a teaser through the mail but I do taunt my victims on the thread. You know, letting them know important stuff about how international customs agents are seizing and impounding all candy corn shipments or that I am a contestant on Bethene's news reaper reality show Last Victim Standing where we compete to ship our gifts latest or that I'm looking over their likes/dislikes and giving them props that are mostly cutesy gore and heavy glitter.


----------



## ondeko

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Oh I wish I had you, I would have a wealth of ideas


Plus you could ship really really late.


----------



## Kelloween

ondeko said:


> Plus you could ship really really late.


HAHAHAHA..NOT.. lol, did you notice my new status thingy under my name?


----------



## Hollows Eva

ScaredyKat said:


> Is Bethene accepting bribes yet?


how do you think I got my vic so early


----------



## Miss Erie

*tiptoes in* um, you guys, do you think Bethene is awake yet?


----------



## Zombiesmash

YAY Thank you Bethene! Got my victim today and I celebrated my picking up a couple things for them on my way home tonight. Excited!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity

Haven't gotten mine yet, and I'm on the edge of my seat. This will be my first year participating and I can't wait to put some goodies together


----------



## TheCostumer

CrypticCuriosity said:


> Haven't gotten mine yet, and I'm on the edge of my seat. This will be my first year participating and I can't wait to put some goodies together


Me too!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## frogkid11

Got my victim!!! It's time to do the dance......

"it's just a jump to the left
and then a step to the riiiiiiiiight.
Put your hands on your hips
and bring you knees in tiiiiiiight.
But it's the pelvic thruuuuuust
that really drive you in sa a a a ane.
Let's stalk the victim again !!!


----------



## hallorenescene

sorry some of you don't have a clear vision of likes and dislikes. it does make it harder since we all want to reap our victims well


----------



## TheCostumer

hallorenescene said:


> sorry some of you don't have a clear vision of likes and dislikes. it does make it harder since we all want to reap our victims well


I think mine are pretty specific. Hand purse and shawl. And that can be gotten at Goodwill at a very low cost!


----------



## Terra

Oh yeah - got my victim and what a cool theme the stone will be this year


----------



## BR1MSTON3

ondeko said:


> Plus you could ship really really late.


Oh laughed out loud for real on this one!


----------



## Hilda

AAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHWWWWWWWKKKKKKKKKKKK 
I don't know what to reap my victim with. This? Or that? Or... Yes. A couple of these. Wait. Perhaps...
(running around in circles)


----------



## Pumpkin5

Hilda said:


> AAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHWWWWWWWKKKKKKKKKKKK
> I don't know what to reap my victim with. This? Or that? Or... Yes. A couple of these. Wait. Perhaps...
> (running around in circles)


 Oh Hilda, I will love anything you send to me. Don't worry so...


----------



## Hilda

Pumpkin5 said:


> Oh Hilda, I will love anything you send to me. Don't worry so...


Glitter covered blowmolds. Buwaahaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Bethany

Terra said:


> Oh yeah - got my victim and what a cool theme the stone will be this year


Oh I cannot wait to see my Mad Scientist stone!!!


----------



## Teresa M

I was at the computer, rapt with attention and giggling whilst getting caught up on the overnight antics when I suddenly smelled something. I jumped up and ran to the kitchen; alas, I was too late. I BURNT MY POPTART!


----------



## hallorenescene

well hilda, that leaves me out. a blow mold yes, glittered covered no.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Hilda said:


> Glitter covered blowmolds. Buwaahaaaaaaaaaa



 You have an evil side, don't you? Bring on the glitter! Heck, make mine extra glittery with a side of adorable!


----------



## hallorenescene

ohhh, pumpkin, you are so sweet. if hilda has you, and you get a blow mold from her, it will be amazing.


----------



## sikntwizted

The tracking device that I unknowingly implanted in my victim has told me that my victim may have been stalking ME. Just for that, I see a glitter bomb in someone's future!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Question to the pros...(ie anyone who has Reaped before) Can we send a fake gift to our victim? I mean, something you know they won't like just as a joke, so they have post a picture and say, "wow, it's great" while all the time thinking...'I got the worst Secret Reaper ever!!!' And then of course, you slide in with the real box of goodies??? Or is that too mean? I was thinking of Hilda's glittered blowmold.....


----------



## moonwitchkitty

WitchyKitty said:


> Hmmmm...people start getting their victims, then all of the sudden it gets all quiet in here...{{cricket sounds...cricket sounds}} ...it's kinda spooky when it's quiet...


I solemnly swear that i am up to no good


----------



## Bethany

I had to catch up, again. LOL 
Pumpkin5, I'd say that if you want to pay the shipping for a fake gift, have at it! LOL Guess that would be called a teaser.


----------



## Hilda

Pumpkin5 said:


> Question to the pros...(ie anyone who has Reaped before) Can we send a fake gift to our victim? I mean, something you know they won't like just as a joke, so they have post a picture and say, "wow, it's great" while all the time thinking...'I got the worst Secret Reaper ever!!!' And then of course, you slide in with the real box of goodies??? Or is that too mean? I was thinking of Hilda's glittered blowmold.....


HEY!!!! What's wrong with a glittered blowmold? hahahahahahaha


----------



## sikntwizted

Most people send a letter as a teaser. I think a small glittery gift as a teaser is a great idea!


----------



## Kymmm

A fake, mean gift??... someone is WICKED!!!! lol Just a warning if my Reaper decides to do this. I have been told I don't have a very good Poker face!


----------



## ondeko

Terra said:


> Oh yeah - got my victim and what a cool theme the stone will be this year


With the big move to Texas move and all this year, you shouldn't overtax yourself. Take it easy. Something secondhand would be OK. You can just send me the Terra figure as my gift and it'll be fine.


----------



## tbishop

So when do we start, I can't wait. But be gentle, we are "reaper" virgins....


----------



## WitchyKitty

tbishop said:


> So when do we start, I can't wait. But be gentle, we are "reaper" virgins....


Bethene is starting to send out our victims now. You can start as soon as you get your PM from her with your personal victim!


----------



## ScaredyKat

Seeing the time warp, made my day. I swear. I have a HUGE love for Rocky Horror.


frogkid11 said:


> Got my victim!!! It's time to do the dance......
> 
> "it's just a jump to the left
> and then a step to the riiiiiiiiight.
> Put your hands on your hips
> and bring you knees in tiiiiiiight.
> But it's the pelvic thruuuuuust
> that really drive you in sa a a a ane.
> Let's stalk the victim again !!!


----------



## Harleyken

I would also like to join in .... is this possible??? A link to rules & regulations would also be appreciated...


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, the suspense is KILLING ME!!! I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed a victim!!! Muahahahahaha!


----------



## Bethany

tbishop if you've read the "rules" on page one and have sent a list of your likes & dislikes to bethene you MUST post on the likes & dislikes thread for Main reap 2013 YOUR likes & dislikes. 
Welcome to the Asylum!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Speaking of glitter...my aunt always used to send us cards for b-days, holidays, random just because days and we always had to open them over a sink or garbage can...she would notoriously fill the cards and envelopes with glitter or confetti! Hahaha, it was funny, but sooooo messy. I always was curious as to what fancy glittery confetti she would drop in there each time. Now, thankfully, she has switched her card/envelope decorating obsession to much less messy stickers, lol.
*Wait...maybe I shouldn't have told this story. Now I may have just upped my chances of getting a teaser card full of glitter confetti from one of you, as there are some evil people in here...


----------



## moony_1

Excited!!!!! I have my creative juices flowing now! Pooh I hope my reaper will be happy with their gift!


----------



## Bethany

Harleyken said:


> I would also like to join in .... is this possible??? A link to rules & regulations would also be appreciated...


Read Page 1 of this thread for rules & regulations.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Harleyken said:


> I would also like to join in .... is this possible??? A link to rules & regulations would also be appreciated...


The rules are on page one of this thread! I think today is the last day to sign up. You sign up here, send a PM to Bethene with the info she asks for on page one and then make a likes/dislikes list and post it in the 2013 Secret Reaper likes/dislikes thread! Hope you join!


----------



## Bethany

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...es-dislikes-thread-2013-secret-reaper-27.html


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Oh how exciting! I got my victim. Yay! So it begins.....


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

So happy.....I currently have three projects for my victim in various stages of completion throughout my house and backyard! Hoping to ship on Monday!


----------



## Araniella

Still waiting for a victim.....can't wait


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Stalking is so much fun. too bad I have to wait to start crafting and shopping till tues. have a busy weekend and Monday I have to go to preschool with one of my little monsters. I can't wait to get started putting my box together. Oh victim! you will get what's coming to you victim! (evil laughter)


----------



## Bethany

so HarleyKen & TBishop, did you join the craziness known as Secret Reaper!!
I hope so. The more the merrier! Right Gang!


----------



## Kelloween

Bethany said:


> so HarleyKen & TBishop, did you join the craziness known as Secret Reaper!!
> I hope so. The more the merrier! Right Gang!


yes yes, join!


----------



## bethene

they did join, BTW!!!! 

I am very slowly getting to the victims,, My daughter is coming Wednesday from California,, for a visit,, so am having alot to do for that also (yay,, I am so excited, been WAY too long since I saw her,,, so happy,, ) but I am trying to do what I can as soon as I can,, and as you can see,, more are signing up,, 

so bear with me please!!!!! I try to pop on and get a few out every so often!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I searched all over town for something to include in my victim box. Unfortunately I couldn't find it locally so I just ordered it online. Now the pressure is on to complete my other items so my victim doesn't think she is only receiving the online ordered item. Or maybe that would be a great evil tease.


----------



## obcessedwithit

just stalking away on this rainy day...............................bawahaahaaa


----------



## "i got a rock!"

frogkid11 said:


> Got my victim!!! It's time to do the dance......
> 
> "it's just a jump to the left
> and then a step to the riiiiiiiiight.
> Put your hands on your hips
> and bring you knees in tiiiiiiight.
> But it's the pelvic thruuuuuust
> that really drive you in sa a a a ane.
> Let's stalk the victim again !!!


"With a bit of a mind flip
You're into the time slip.
And your victim can never be the same!!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Trying so hard to be patient. According to my fiancé I checked about two trillion times on my phone to see if had my victim today. . So excited!! Oh well all the more time to scheme and dream!


----------



## ScaredyKat

You're spaced out on sensation! Like you're under sedation! Let's stalk the victim again! Let's stalk the victim againnnnn!


"i got a rock!" said:


> "With a bit of a mind flip
> You're into the time slip.
> And your victim can never be the same!!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Love to stalk! I have enjoyed the profile pictures so much! Boy, do we have some talented people out there!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Okay...silly question again:
I see everyone likes to decorate their victim's box before sending. My question is, do we write the addresses (both return address and destination address) on our box ourselves, or will our chosen shipping company slap a giant shipping label with the address somewhere on our box, covering our awesome artwork? Lol, I know, I come up with lot's of questions...I'm just very inquisitive and a perfectionist...things must be just right for my victim!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

I will more than likely refrain from decorating the package. Hope that doesn't disappoint my victim.


----------



## "i got a rock!"

"i got a rock!" said:


> You've heard of the fury of a woman scorned, haven't you?
> 
> Well, that's nothing compared to the fury of a woman who has been cheated out of her VICTIM on a Friday nite.


and Saturday


----------



## Kelloween

WitchyKitty said:


> Okay...silly question again:
> I see everyone likes to decorate their victim's box before sending. My question is, do we write the addresses (both return address and destination address) on our box ourselves, or will our chosen shipping company slap a giant shipping label with the address somewhere on our box, covering our awesome artwork? Lol, I know, I come up with lot's of questions...I'm just very inquisitive and a perfectionist...things must be just right for my victim!


LOL, I took a chance and did not put anything in or on mine..PIB gets it and says ohhh..this is from Kelloween..sigh..I couldn't even fool her..Im gonna this one though!!


----------



## Kelloween

Dr. Phibes said:


> I will more than likely refrain from decorating the package. Hope that doesn't disappoint my victim.


If its mine..I want it decorated Mr Dr Phibes!


----------



## IshWitch

I know I'm way behind in pages here, darn work keeping me from the threads!, but wanted to thank everyone again for all their kind words to me and GF. I sincerely pray no one here has to go through this hell. I wanted so much to have our family come together but it is tearing us apart. Even my sister who I've tolerated for the most part for many years d/t her depression, bipolar-ness and anger management issues and unbelievable fragility is becoming suspicious and thinking I'm withholding stuff from her as well. As for my brother, I don't know what has happened to him, only have seen him briefly over the years since we moved to FL, but he has turned into the most cold-heartedest ******* I've ever dealt with. 
This crap can't be over soon enough. I need my life back.



GiggleFairy said:


> Thank you so much for your condolences.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been almost 4 weeks of battling this crud and there's no telling what all that jackass has done while I've been sick.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Bethene. I can't wait for Karma to get him, too. I hope she assrapes him with a cactus. I've also found out he's stolen property of my siblings. It's going to get much uglier before it gets better. I'm going to allow myself to get fully well from this pneumonia before I deal with him. Since the Will is gone there honestly will be nothing I can do on that level, but whatever else I can do legally I will. Lawd have mercy baby jeezus if I was my mother I'd reassemble myself from that honey-brown box and b*tch-slap his a$$ straight to hell for doing to her what he did. There is no excuse for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. I appreciate your kindness.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, too beautifulnightmare. I appreciate your thoughtfulness, too. My mom, Witch Hazel, always got such a kick out of my Halloween antics. It's going to be different not having her around to share it all with this year.


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Witchful Thinking said:


> Trying so hard to be patient. According to my fiancé I checked about two trillion times on my phone to see if had my victim today. . So excited!! Oh well all the more time to scheme and dream!


Me too still no victim


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Kelloween said:


> If its mine..I want it decorated Mr Dr Phibes!


Just for the sass, you get NOTHING!


----------



## AsH-1031

I am trying very hard to be patient but _*in the best backwoods country accent I can manage*_ I WANTS ME A VICTIM.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh hilda, yours cracked me up. 
okay ondeko, you got a chuckle out of me
tbishop, you got a grin out of me
witchkitty, there are no evil wicked people here. just sweeties like your very thoughtful aunt. muahahahaaaaaa. oh, and I like to decorate my box. and I like to wait to tell them who it's from. i'm just fun that way
Bethany, yeesss, the more the merrier. 
kelloween, be glad to get nothing from dr phibes. looks like he might give out dog bites.


----------



## Kelloween

Dr. Phibes said:


> Just for the sass, you get NOTHING!
> 
> View attachment 164765


ohhhhhhhhhh....lol, that looks like me when I wake up..never did like to be woke up.....


----------



## Kelloween

hallorenescene said:


> oh my gosh hilda, yours cracked me up.
> okay ondeko, you got a chuckle out of me
> tbishop, you got a grin out of me
> witchkitty, there are no evil wicked people here. just sweeties like your very thoughtful aunt. muahahahaaaaaa. oh, and I like to decorate my box. and I like to wait to tell them who it's from. i'm just fun that way
> Bethany, yeesss, the more the merrier.
> kelloween, be glad to get nothing from dr phibes. looks like he might give out dog bites.



he better be careful Hallo..I may have him..lol, I'll send him some glittery stuff!


----------



## IshWitch

I make my own liqueurs (and of course can't wait to make your Apple Pie Shots!) and they always taste good right away but taste amazing after at least a week or two!
 



WitchyKitty said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmm...sure smells terrific at my house!! Apple Pie Shots will be ready tonight! (...but even better tasting if left to sit awhile after being made! I forgot to mention that in the recipe on page 121! The longer it sits, the better the flavors meld.)
> View attachment 164595


----------



## Pumpkin5

Dr. Phibes said:


> I will more than likely refrain from decorating the package. Hope that doesn't disappoint my victim.


 I was REALLY hoping my reaper would be Dr. Phibes, and that he would decorate the box with colorful drawings and Halloween art.... I guess it's just not going to happen....the way my day is going, I guess next someone is going to come up and tell me that there is no such thing as The Great Pumpkin. (Sniff, sniff...)


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Kelloween said:


> ohhhhhhhhhh....lol, that looks like me when I wake up..never did like to be woke up.....


My victim should be very happy with the project I am creating for INSIDE the box. Lots of thought and detailed work happening in the lab. This will be tough to ship out as I'll be jealous.


----------



## IshWitch

Thanks 'rene!
And yes, I was wondering and thinking the same thing!
The lawyer should most certainly have a copy of the will! and when you whip that bad boy out your mom's husband better run for the hills! He is in bookoo trouble!




hallorenescene said:


> kardec, you gave me the giggles
> and saki, that is an absolute, positively marvelous idea. post pics everyone
> gigglefairy, I hope you feel better, and sorry to hear about your mother. oh my, that is very hard for sure. best wishes being sent your way.
> okay ondeko, I think you are messing with our heads. I thought you said you had kalloween, but now your clues point to hallows eva.
> ish witch, sorry to hear of your loss too.
> bethene, so true, I lost my mom 3 1/2 years ago, and I still wish I had her to talk to. oh, this thread is making me so sad now. must move on.
> giggle fairy, I was the executor of my moms will, the lawyer should have a copy and can only give the copy to the executor. if he has been doing shady stuff, i'm pretty sure he's over stepping his bounds. get better first, then hit the lawyer


----------



## WitchyKitty

IshWitch said:


> I make my own liqueurs (and of course can't wait to make your Apple Pie Shots!) and they always taste good right away but taste amazing after at least a week or two!


This is a yummy basic recipe, but next time I may add some additions to it that I've read about online...like a tiny bit of vanilla and some brown sugar in place of some of the white sugar! This batch I added less alcohol because I wanted it a little less strong this time. There's many ways you can tweak it...but no matter what, it still tastes better if it sits awhile. We really want a bit tonight, though...may have to steal a shot or two, lol. Need something to help me relax after all this stalking and creating I've been doing!!


----------



## hallorenescene

kelloween, that would be justice served. anyway, made me laugh.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Lol, I know you don't have to decorate the box (though I may)...my main question was if I'm supposed to write the shipping addresses myself, or if the shipping company is supposed to do that for me with labels. I've only ever shipped a tiny box before in my life, so I have no idea what I'm doing with shipping. The hubby does shipping for work, but that's commercial, we aren't sure about residential stuff. 
Looking back through old reaper pics, it looks to me like many of y'all write the addresses on yourselves...


----------



## moonwitchkitty

well have done some major stalking today  haunted Pinterest for ideas and even started a few projects♥ 
But what to do for the teasers hmmm


----------



## Kelloween

Dr. Phibes said:


> My victim should be very happy with the project I am creating for INSIDE the box. Lots of thought and detailed work happening in the lab. This will be tough to ship out as I'll be jealous.


well, I want one then too..even if ya are not my reaper..lol..then you could be twice jealous?


----------



## Bethany

WitchyKitty, I didn't write mine on as the place I went printed out a label, which unfortunately also had my name & address on it.  Needless to say I won't go back there. I didn't want my victim to know until they opend the box. 

Had dinner with IshWitch & her other half tonight & she gifted me with a bottle of her French Vanilla Liquor. Gotta wait a couple days to let it meld, but it smells wonderful. I do believe I'll be mixing it with some Kaluah & Cream.


----------



## Kelloween

If people went by my pinterest, they would probably be VERY confused..a lot of mine are for things I make to sell, not want..uh oh..lol


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Kelloween said:


> well, I want one then too..even if ya are not my reaper..lol..then you could be twice jealous?


For all you know, you are my victim! Whoooo Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## The Auditor

moonwitchkitty said:


> well have done some major stalking today  haunted Pinterest for ideas and even started a few projects♥
> But what to do for the teasers hmmm


You're a great tease so I'm sure you'll come up with something....

Wait, that didn't sound right....


----------



## beautifulnightmare

WitchyKitty said:


> Lol, I know you don't have to decorate the box (though I may)...my main question was if I'm supposed to write the shipping addresses myself, or if the shipping company is supposed to do that for me with labels. I've only ever shipped a tiny box before in my life, so I have no idea what I'm doing with shipping. The hubby does shipping for work, but that's commercial, we aren't sure about residential stuff.
> Looking back through old reaper pics, it looks to me like many of y'all write the addresses on yourselves...


I usually write mine on notecards and tape them to the box. USPS has accepted it that way no problem.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

How can you send people teasers without the post office seal giving away your location?


----------



## WitchyKitty

Dr. Phibes said:


> How can you send people teasers without the post office seal giving away your location?


Take your location off your profile until SR is over so no one will know your location...I would suppose that's your best bet. I did.


----------



## IshWitch

Still no victim
Feeling low
All my previous victims
Are good to go
  

I think I'll go spend time adding to my Hearse Board on my Pinterest


----------



## The Auditor

I don't worry about being given away. Usually have to pay people to take me.


----------



## IshWitch

I haven't decorated a box yet, might this year, don't know yet. But if I did I'd make my own address area bare so the shipping sticker wouldn't cover anything good. ALWAYS put a return address on it!!! My last victim's box came back because a 5 was read as a 6 and went to a completely wrong town. 
WARNING! WARNING WILL ROBINSON!



WitchyKitty said:


> Okay...silly question again:
> I see everyone likes to decorate their victim's box before sending. My question is, do we write the addresses (both return address and destination address) on our box ourselves, or will our chosen shipping company slap a giant shipping label with the address somewhere on our box, covering our awesome artwork? Lol, I know, I come up with lot's of questions...I'm just very inquisitive and a perfectionist...things must be just right for my victim!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

The Auditor said:


> You're a great tease so I'm sure you'll come up with something....
> 
> Wait, that didn't sound right....


 Thank you Auditor  

Miss Mandy is my inspiration, the one who introduced me to the Spirit of the SR, 
the mysterious messages in the mail, and to my phone. not to mention the build up and the suspense. I try to follow the example,


----------



## Hilda

Kelloween said:


> If people went by my pinterest, they would probably be VERY confused..a lot of mine are for things I make to sell, not want..uh oh..lol


Oh great. I already made it, packaged it, and sent. NOW you tell me. I have to start all over again. Sigh...


----------



## Hilda

Dr. Phibes said:


> How can you send people teasers without the post office seal giving away your location?


Someone in a secret gift exchange on a forum, mailed the teasers to family members in another part of the country, and had their family member then pop the teaser letter in the mail to me. I was confused as all heck! LOLOLOL


----------



## ALKONOST

Hilda said:


> Someone in a secret gift exchange on a forum, mailed the teasers to family members in another part of the country, and had their family member then pop the teaser letter in the mail to me. I was confused as all heck! LOLOLOL


Hahaha!.. That's pretty stinkin' clever!


----------



## hallorenescene

i'm just staying mellow.


----------



## Kelloween

Dr. Phibes said:


> For all you know, you are my victim! Whoooo Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha!


No, I would know...hav'nt you heard I have ESP? but I'll pretend I am and you can still mail me one..I'll even act like I don't know its from you...lol


----------



## Sidnami

Got most of what I'm going to work with for my target. Next week is project week!


----------



## bethene

well,,, got quite a few more out today,, have one more person who asked about signing up, but has not yet, hope they do,,,,who ever signs up before I get to the computer tomorrow is golden, other wise,, sorry,, I have let people join in late other years,,, but it does make it hard,,, depends on where I am at with the victims names,,,,


----------



## Miss Erie

Sing along with me now!!! 

I GOT MY VICTIM! I GOT MY VICTIM!

WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! So excited, OMG, so excited!!! Thank you Bethene!!!! Gotta get to work, so much to do, so much stalking 
Going to look at 100 profiles just to throw you all off LOL!


----------



## Kelloween

Sidnami said:


> Got most of what I'm going to work with for my target. Next week is project week!


so, what are you making me?


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Miss Erie said:


> Sing along with me now!!!
> 
> I GOT MY VICTIM! I GOT MY VICTIM!
> 
> WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! So excited, OMG, so excited!!! Thank you Bethene!!!! Gotta get to work, so much to do, so much stalking
> Going to look at 100 profiles just to throw you all off LOL!


Just when I thought it was safe to stop checking and go to bed!! Victim...Victim...VICTIM. The waiting is such sweet agony!!


----------



## ScaredyKat

I got my victimmmmmmmmm! So nervous. Mine is a little difficult.


----------



## ondeko

IshWitch said:


> I know I'm way behind in pages here, darn work keeping me from the threads!, but wanted to thank everyone again for all their kind words to me and GF. I sincerely pray no one here has to go through this hell. I wanted so much to have our family come together but it is tearing us apart. Even my sister who I've tolerated for the most part for many years d/t her depression, bipolar-ness and anger management issues and unbelievable fragility is becoming suspicious and thinking I'm withholding stuff from her as well. As for my brother, I don't know what has happened to him, only have seen him briefly over the years since we moved to FL, but he has turned into the most cold-heartedest ******* I've ever dealt with.
> This crap can't be over soon enough. I need my life back.


Do your best to do things the right way. It's all you can do. At the end of the day you still have us. We're weird. We're irreverent. A few of us have issues with candy corn addiction or glitter toxicosis, but we're for you s much as we can be and one of us is going nuts trying to make the most awesome gift just for you for no other reason than you're part of our odd little tribe. My wife just looked over shoulder and said to give you this quote from Lilo & Stitch: "This is my family. I found it, all on my own. Is little, and broken, but still good. Yeah, still good."


----------



## hallorenescene

well, scaredykat doesn't have me


----------



## ScaredyKat

But Hallo, it's my first reap so anyone would be difficult. 


hallorenescene said:


> well, scaredykat doesn't have me


----------



## Halloeve55

I'm too excited for my first reap! Woop! Showed my son a picture of merchandise someone posted and he goes "hey,we can get those for our victim,'....' likes those!" oh im so proud of that boy..he remembered the 'liked list'


----------



## Pumpkin5

ScaredyKat said:


> I got my victimmmmmmmmm! So nervous. Mine is a little difficult.



 Mine is too, but Scaredy you will do fine. A few members have given me suggestions that have helped a lot. I guess the big thing to remember is that everyone here loves Halloween... How wrong can you go? Reap! Reap! Reap! Reap That Victim with Happy Glee! Reap! Reap! Reap! Reapings like a Halloween Dream! Reap! Reap! Reap! Reap Until Your Victim Sreams! REAP!!! (Sorry, I got carried away and became a Reaper cheerleader, just for a split second.) I better up my meds this morning....


----------



## trentsketch

Secret Reaper is nothing to stress out over. We're Halloween lovers sharing gifts with each other. I choose some wacky themes and have always been able to use everything shipped in some way. I even have some of the stuff on display year round that didn't quite fit the theme that I'll work in some day. It's about having fun and sharing the Halloween spirit.

It's also about the anticipation of getting a swap partner. Any day now.


----------



## MissMandy

Dr. Phibes said:


> How can you send people teasers without the post office seal giving away your location?


As moonwitchkitty said, last year I sent her 3 teaser notes and a teaser CD. I just didn't put a return address on it 



moonwitchkitty said:


> Miss Mandy is my inspiration, the one who introduced me to the Spirit of the SR,
> the mysterious messages in the mail, and to my phone. not to mention the build up and the suspense. I try to follow the example,


Wait...what? I didn't send anything to your phone lol. But how funny would that be to get a call from your reaper? LOL


----------



## terri73

Late to the game but if I can get in I'd love too. If not i totally understand.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Kelloween said:


> so, what are you making me?











Kelloween staking claim to every reapers harvest......
Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Ophelia

Okay, you all have just left me in the dust! I get to within a page of being caught up, have to take a break, and then drop four or more behind(10 this morning). I'm not going to have any time to stalk if I'm constantly reading this thread!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

terri73 said:


> Late to the game but if I can get in I'd love too. If not i totally understand.


Make sure to send Bethene a PM!


----------



## Terra

Was searching around for inspirational pictures and just had to share this. Could you imagine trying to stuff your pet into this? heheh. Consider this the first hint picture...


----------



## Bethany

terra said:


> was searching around for inspirational pictures and just had to share this. Could you imagine trying to stuff your pet into this? Heheh. Consider this the first hint picture...


oh i do hope it is for me!!!


----------



## Kelloween

Dr. Phibes said:


> View attachment 164927
> 
> 
> Kelloween staking claim to every reapers harvest......
> Hahahahahahaha!


HAHAHAAA..Oh look at you Mr Phibes..you got jokes now..you just wait until you get your glitter owls..lmao, funny "think" is..that reminds me of me at that age!







hahahaha! someone took my dolls!


----------



## hallorenescene

moving right along. planning and scheming. stalking and talking. I have tomorrow off. then the fun starts.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Kelloween said:


> HAHAHAAA..Oh look at you Mr Phibes..you got jokes now..you just wait until you get your glitter owls..lmao, funny "think" is..that reminds me of me at that age!
> 
> View attachment 164936
> hahahaha! someone took my dolls!


It's Dr. To you hahahaha! The resemblance is scary.


----------



## Kelloween

Dr. Phibes said:


> It's Dr. To you hahahaha! The resemblance is scary.


I'm scary...lol


----------



## ajbanz

My Dearest victim. I have received your name and have commenced stalking. Have some great ideas, just need to find the right materials to bring it to life (literally)


----------



## Kelloween

ajbanz said:


> My Dearest victim. I have received your name and have commenced stalking. Have some great ideas, just need to find the right materials to bring it to life (literally)


Make sure to decorate my box!


----------



## Bethany

Kelloween said:


> Make sure to decorate my box!


Oh OH Mine TOO! I want to freak out the Lady that does the mail in the RV Park!! LMAO


----------



## Kelloween

I need to go to sleep..I have been awake now for hmmm....since yesterday morning ..why can't I find the "like" button?


----------



## Bethany

OMG! I'd say Kelloween! I would be feeling like crap. Scarey Dreams!!


----------



## Kelloween

nevermind..I found it..lol


----------



## WitchyKitty

Okay, now that everyone has been getting victims, I find I'm starting to get a little curious as to who my own reaper may be...or if I even have one yet! I've been reading everyone's posts about their planning for their victims and on each one I think, "Is it me they are talking about?" So I'm assuming this is when I start getting myself prepared to stalk any and every delivery person who drives near my area for the next month? Lol. This is going to be a long, but exciting month...


----------



## Teresa M

Ophelia said:


> Okay, you all have just left me in the dust! I get to within a page of being caught up, have to take a break, and then drop four or more behind(10 this morning). I'm not going to have any time to stalk if I'm constantly reading this thread!


That is how I felt, Ophelia! The first two days that Bethene was giving out victims had been very long days for me at work (27 hours total) and so I barely got on here. I felt like I was never going to get caugt up! LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

kelloween and dr phibes, do you guys know each other?
one year I did a western theme, and I was going to make a safe [bank vault], and my reaper sent my gift in a box all decorated like a bank vault. it was perfect for my bank scene. one less item I had to make. it was awesome.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

hallorenescene said:


> kelloween and dr phibes, do you guys know each other?


Nope. Why do you ask?


----------



## The Auditor

Kelloween said:


> so, what are you making me?


I thought you had ESP?


----------



## The Auditor

Pumpkin5 said:


> )  Reap! Reap! Reap! Reap That Victim with Happy Glee! Reap! Reap! Reap! Reapings like a Halloween Dream! Reap! Reap! Reap! Reap Until Your Victim Sreams! REAP!!! (Sorry, I got carried away and became a Reaper cheerleader, just for a split second.) I better up my meds this morning....



I'm getting a visual here...hooded figure wearing one of those pleated cheerleader skirts, leaping into the air, scythe in one hand, pom pom in the other....


----------



## Araniella

JUST got my victim...and I can't stop giggling! It's actually someone I kinda hoped for....mmmmuuuuaaaahhahaha!!! This is going to be full of delicious evil fun!

So glad I can start torturing and tormenting!!! hehehe


----------



## im the goddess

WitchyKitty said:


> I want to visit New Orleans sooooo badly! If I'm your victim, I'll probably like what you got!!! New Orleans has some serious spooky factor going on down there...all the Ghost Stories, Vampire Hunts and Witchy Voodoo Magic, not to mention the beautiful old houses and architecture in some areas...sigh...


Well WitchyKitty, do I have the thing for you. My husband had a couple of trips down there for his job and bought me some voodoo dolls and gator paws. I thought I might include those in my gift, but it appears my victim wouldn't like that from the limited list provided and the limited photos etc on their profile page. I am formulating a few ideas, but I want my gift to be something well received.

PM me if you want a paw or two, or a voodoo doll. I believe I have pictures posted on my profile page under albums.


----------



## "i got a rock!"

It’s going to be a great day; I got my VICTIM…..So happy to have _____________.(I’ll never tell)

Come on Victim
(Don't fear your reaper)
La, la la, la la
La, la la, la la


----------



## Hollows Eva

araniella said:


> just got my victim...and i can't stop giggling! It's actually someone i kinda hoped for....mmmmuuuuaaaahhahaha!!! This is going to be full of delicious evil fun!
> 
> So glad i can start torturing and tormenting!!! Hehehe


i dont want spiders


----------



## Araniella

I would So send you a spider a day.....but sadly, you're not my victim.

Wait...your card is addressed and ready to go..hmm....where are those puffy little spiders with the long legs that I have?



Hollows Eva said:


> i dont want spiders


----------



## Hollows Eva

Araniella said:


> I would So send you a spider a day.....but sadly, you're not my victim.
> 
> Wait...your card is addressed and ready to go..hmm....where are those puffy little spiders with the long legs that I have?


crappers... And i even gave you my addy freely..


----------



## booswife02

Got my victim! So exciting! I am super nervous!! Just want everything to be great. I must say I hope my Reaper checks the likes dislikes thread because like my victim mine has grown as well haha... Off to brainstorm!!! So happy right now


----------



## MissMandy

Someone by the name of Reaper_Peeper has been lurking around profiles........this is most interesting


----------



## Araniella

saw that too....didn't someone do that last year as well?



MissMandy said:


> Someone by the name of Reaper_Peeper has been lurking around profiles........this is most interesting


----------



## AsH-1031

I got you now my little victim. *rubs hands together* Time to get the games started.


----------



## bethene

ok guys,, sending them out slowly as I get time, but never fear, am working on them!!!!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Gotta say, this seems like a tremendous amount of work and organization Bethene. THANK YOU for playing matchmaker, I'm sure, from all of us Reapers and willing victims.


----------



## blackbutterflyRN

I'm so excited to have my victim...I know exactly what I'm going to do for them...hopefully they love it


----------



## spookyone

MUWAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAH NOW TIME TO STALK MY VICTIM ~goes back into the shadows~


----------



## ScaredyKat

Let the reaping (and cheering) commence! 


Pumpkin5 said:


> Mine is too, but Scaredy you will do fine. A few members have given me suggestions that have helped a lot. I guess the big thing to remember is that everyone here loves Halloween... How wrong can you go? Reap! Reap! Reap! Reap That Victim with Happy Glee! Reap! Reap! Reap! Reapings like a Halloween Dream! Reap! Reap! Reap! Reap Until Your Victim Sreams! REAP!!! (Sorry, I got carried away and became a Reaper cheerleader, just for a split second.) I better up my meds this morning....


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Bethene should throw her address up on here for thank you care packages and such.....


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Got my victim this morning - did a crazy happy dance when I saw it on my phone and sloshed my water all over the floor! 
So happy - have had a great day stalking and planning!


----------



## Kelloween

Whoaaaa..I slept through everyone getting my name...


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Guess what I just got???? My........VICTIM!!!!! SOOOOOO excited and cant wait to start shopping for her...or him.....or well I cant wait!!!! *


----------



## DeadMonique

YES! My victim is perfect > I'm a list maker, and I've got so many ideas written down already. Now, to execute those plans and send out a perfect reap!


----------



## mikieofthedead

moooouhhaaaa got my Victim. Igor and I are heading to ye olde cemetery to so some chopping..errrr...I mean shopping.


----------



## Kelloween

Araniella said:


> JUST got my victim...and I can't stop giggling! It's actually someone I kinda hoped for....mmmmuuuuaaaahhahaha!!! This is going to be full of delicious evil fun!
> 
> So glad I can start torturing and tormenting!!! hehehe


OMG Araniella has me..shes gonna make me be last...or send me a candy corn...


----------



## Kelloween

The Auditor said:


> I thought you had ESP?


ESP stands for Extra Sleepy Person right now..lol


----------



## WitchyKitty

im the goddess said:


> Well WitchyKitty, do I have the thing for you. My husband had a couple of trips down there for his job and bought me some voodoo dolls and gator paws. I thought I might include those in my gift, but it appears my victim wouldn't like that from the limited list provided and the limited photos etc on their profile page. I am formulating a few ideas, but I want my gift to be something well received.
> 
> PM me if you want a paw or two, or a voodoo doll. I believe I have pictures posted on my profile page under albums.


Did they actually say they didn't like VooDoo dolls? I mean, as much as I love New Oreleans, I don't personally have any VooDoo type stuff or anything (as I'm an earthy, nature loving kind of witchy woman, lol)...but I still like your Voodoo dolls!!! Just having a small magical type item from there would be so cool!! Who knows, maybe they would like one, as well?? The alligator paws, however, squick me out, hahaha...being a vegetarian n all!


----------



## WitchyKitty

MissMandy said:


> Someone by the name of Reaper_Peeper has been lurking around profiles........this is most interesting


I saw that, as well, earlier. Hmmmm...I wonder who it is? It's kind of a fun, creepy thing...lol.


----------



## NOWHINING

(Woke up with a snort) Wuh? what?! let me put my aid on. (struggling to put my aid on) What did you say? Victim you say!!??? OHHHH GOODY!



"i got a rock!" said:


> WAKE UP WAKE UP - NOWHINING WAKE UP...We might get a Victim today


----------



## NOWHINING

No, because it sounds like she has me to stalk. She said "I'm *silently* stalking this year." See where I underline the key word? Its me! I am Deaf and Silent. So there!




creeperguardian said:


> Could it be meeeee hehehehe hinttt


----------



## ScaredyKat

I got mine last night. I was... slightly intoxicated and was just hoping that I didn't imagine it in the morning. Lol!


Witchful Thinking said:


> Got my victim this morning - did a crazy happy dance when I saw it on my phone and sloshed my water all over the floor!
> So happy - have had a great day stalking and planning!


----------



## tbishop

I am intoxicated and haven't recieved mime yet? Maybe I will have to drink more.


----------



## The Auditor

DeadMonique said:


> YES! My victim is perfect >!


Oh stop, I'm far from perfect...but glad you think so!


----------



## sikntwizted

*sounds of hammering and sawing* I wonder if I can find a box big enough. Is that my hand? No. My blood? yep. Ouch, that hurt. Who's that corpse, oh nevermind. And...Voila. One dangerous glittery blowmold! Now for that box...


----------



## The Auditor

Hey I just met you
And this is crazy
But your my Reaper
So stalk me maybe...


...Lord that was so wrong, I do apologize


----------



## NOWHINING

HEY! I DID POST MY LIKE/DISLIKE! I said I like vampires!!!



Pumpkin5 said:


> Thanks Lady Sherry, Witchy Kitty and Sookie.....I am relosute..... have read all (_ _ _) of the victim's posts....not much there....Dang it....WHY, WHY, WHY can't my victim post in the proper thread????.... Looks like someone is getting a pop up tombstone.....with extra glitter
> Ha ha...
> Pumpkin5


----------



## WitchyKitty

The Auditor said:


> Hey I just met you
> And this is crazy
> But your my Reaper
> So stalk me maybe...
> 
> 
> ...Lord that was so wrong, I do apologize


Hahaha, too funny! However, still evil, because now this song, sung with these words, will be stuck in my head all day!


----------



## Araniella

I soo need to talk to your reaper and remind them of your love for all things candy corn!,





Kelloween said:


> OMG Araniella has me..shes gonna make me be last...or send me a candy corn...


----------



## ScaredyKat

I think the more, the better the chances. You have to be incoherent. How I managed to post anything on here, and not spell anything incorrectly, is a mystery.


tbishop said:


> I am intoxicated and haven't recieved mime yet? Maybe I will have to drink more.


----------



## WitchyKitty

So I was at my in-laws house today...as I sat chatting with my mother in law, I mentioned I wanted to get home to work on my Secret Reaper gift. She looked at me and was like, "What? You have to do your Secret Reefer??" Hahaha...I go, "noooo, lol, Secret REAPER, not REEFER!!" She goes, "Oh, I thought you said reefer...you don't have to go smoke reefer in secret, you can do it here with me!" HAHAHAHAHA!!! She cracks me up sometimes, lol.


----------



## NOWHINING

I got my victim. I have ideas brewing in my head.... I may have to twist Silver lady's arm to have her make something for me to give... Not sure... Again.... thinking... planning.... plotting... looking for my wallet


----------



## LairMistress

Yay! Victims are in! Or out! Received, whatever! I was just putzing around Goodwill this afternoon, lamenting that I hadn't gotten mine yet. Of course, it didn't occur me to actually CHECK my mail before going. Yeah. I got it!

I already stalked their PInterest, and wow, am I ever a boring person--most of my boards are recipes. I have such awesome ideas for them! 

Thanks again, Bethene!


----------



## Halloween Scream

I am jealous of all you Reapers with your fancy victims! I am patiently awaiting mine, and I know it will be that much sweeter when the time comes....


----------



## Pumpkin5

Well I am going to fail miserably at the $20 limit....but I am leaning heavily on the crutch that this is my first Reap.


----------



## im the goddess

So I was really struggling with what to do for my victim. I found their list lacking, or maybe just my creativity lacking, yes, that is more like the truth. I went to Goodwill today, and there it was. Something destine to be the perfect gift for my victim. At least in my minds eye. I am very pleased with what I found.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Do you count materials like glue or paint, etc. towards the $20 dollar limit? I bought items like that which I am using but plan to use on my own stuff as well. Wasn't going to count that stuff.


----------



## The Auditor

WitchyKitty said:


> Hahaha, too funny! However, still evil, because now this song, sung with these words, will be stuck in my head all day!


It's evil? Awww, thank you!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! I got my victim! I got my victim!!! Yay!


----------



## Bethany

I don't count the glue, paper etc. I already have it or would be using the rest for me anyhow.


----------



## Teresa M

Bethany said:


> I don't count the glue, paper etc. I already have it or would be using the rest for me anyhow.


I agree with Bethany!


----------



## Bethany

Perhaps that is how I got away with sending so much to my victim for the mini reaper 2.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

My big buy was some paint I didn't have but will use for myself.


----------



## katshead42

In the past if I decorated my victims box I just painted it black and used Halloween duct tape on it. I really like decorating the inside of the box! I love this time of year sooo much! Okay well my husband says it's time to go catch some fishes.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I'm not counting supplies I already have at home that I have used for my gifts. Just stuff I actually paid for. If I counted my crafts stuff, I think I would well exceed the $20 limit, lol.


----------



## The Auditor

There's a bit in the movie, "Under the Tuscan Sun," where the Italian guy is explaining the interpretation of stoplight colors to Diane Lane. She asks him what a red light means - his response? "Just a suggestion."

That's kind of the way I feel about the $20 limit.


----------



## trentsketch

I have a victim and I'm excited. I'm good at what they want but rarely do that style for my own haunt.


----------



## The Auditor

Or....Pirates of the Caribbean (the good one...that would be the first one). Capt. Barbossa, about the Pirate Code..."the Code is more like what you'd call guidelines, rather than hard and fast rules.) Yeah....the $20 limit. In my opinion


----------



## bethene

Well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I am done,, whew,,,, tired 

if ANYONE has not received a victim, please let me know asap, I will deal with it also ASAP,, I am so tired and burning the candle at both ends that I might of messed something up,, one person has not received one, but will tomorrow,, have contacted them,, and they know the score,, so out side of that,,,,,,


I also use stuff from home,make things that would cost way more than if bought,, I agree with The Auditor, it is a suggestion,, a bit over is ok,, but it is there mostly so some one does not give something worth way less,, 12 bucks or some such number,, and some one else does 30 bucks,, so this keeps it as fair as possible!!!!! 


Now,,, to go stalk my own victim....... muhahaha!


----------



## WitchyKitty

From what I've seen from past SR threads, it looks more like it's a $20 MINIMUM, not limit, for many of you, lol.  People make many things or get such good deals on the stuff they send, they can fill up a box with tons of stuff and spend very little!


----------



## MissMandy

It IS very hard to stick to a $20 limit. Can't say I've had much success with it in the past  Sooooo, anyone in the bushes tonight?


----------



## trentsketch

I also do the spend up to $20 but use the stuff I already have. Papier mache supplies, glue, paint, foam, matboard, foamcore, and assorted scraps from other projects aren't calculated in the cost. New supplies specifically for the gift are. I count supply costs, not labor, and don't do any markup like I would for commercial items.


----------



## creeperguardian

i like going to the dollar store you can get alot of cool ideas tho the ideas i have for my victim i can't say hehehe Hint #1 my victim has an S in it >:3


----------



## MissMandy

Oo Oo Oo my name has an S in it


----------



## The Auditor

WitchyKitty said:


> From what I've seen from past SR threads, it looks more like it's a $20 MINIMUM, not limit, for many of you, lol.  People make many things or get such good deals on the stuff they send, they can fill up a box with tons of stuff and spend very little!


This is true. If we start taking the value of the handmade stuff into account, you can forget $20. As a recipient of a Terra stone a few years ago, I can say that gift would have run in the $100+ range, easily.


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> Sooooo, anyone in the bushes tonight?


Always! Come on in...


----------



## sikntwizted

Heck, I think I've spent $20 on just paint and glue. OK, maybe not quite, but it doesn't count for me as well.


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> Always! Come on in...


Thank you, I think I will  Got my jammies on and some hot cocoa. Ready for scary stories!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Celebrity ghost stories on bio on right now.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Lol, I apologize in advance to my Victim...as one of my cats keeps trying to get into your reaper box while I'm working on it and I'm sure there will be fur stuck to things now!!! I'm trying so hard to keep your gifts fur free, but my fuzzy monsters are making it difficult!! Oh, the fur...4 cats makes a lot of fur...maybe I should find out if my victim is deathly allergic to cats, and if so, send allergy meds, as well?? Hahaha!


----------



## MissMandy

Dr. Phibes said:


> Celebrity ghost stories on bio on right now.


I'm watching Whodunnit


----------



## hallorenescene

creeperguardian, lol, you wicked, wicked person. okay, I have an s in my name


----------



## im the goddess

Dr. Phibes said:


> Do you count materials like glue or paint, etc. towards the $20 dollar limit? I bought items like that which I am using but plan to use on my own stuff as well. Wasn't going to count that stuff.


I don't. I don;t count anything I may have already had. And, if I find the perfect thing, I will go over just to make sure it is great. Look at my profile page and look at my gift for my victim of the first mini reaper. We had a $10 limit.. I purchased the candle sticks on half price day at Goodwill. So, I counted that cost. It was under the $$ limit for the secret reaper. I had the crow, spider web, spider, and moss from last years purchases. I did not count them toward the cost. I had black spray paint too. I had all the bottles but one, I think, and I printed labels I found on line. I used stuff I had at home for the bottle fillers. 
For the ghost, I had the skull and the hanger, but I purchased the cheese cloth just for the project. So, I counted that too. I also purchased the glow in the dark paint, but I used so little of the bottle, I did not count it towards the total. I will be using it for a long time to come. 
My point is, do what you are comfortable with and just have fun. It will be great.


----------



## IshWitch

LOVE YOU GUYS!
My brother thinks he is a badass because he bought a Harley a few years ago, HAH! He'll never know the community we have and it is above and beyond his little Harley brotherhood he has acquired locally. I have Harley friends who wouldn't give him the time of day after talking to him (which did indeed happen at our dtr's wedding Mwahahahaha He's such a phoney) plus he is beyond jealous that I have a hearse! After I got it he had mentioned how he bragged about it to his cycle pals, trying to make himself bigger and better by using me. Just goes to show you now doesn't it. So enough about them. I'm all about my Haunter Family and my Drum Corps Family now! We are world wide! I'll have them for one day a year on their birthday and a Christmas card. You Haunters I'll have forever, online, at conventions and inline at haunts! Cheers!




ondeko said:


> Do your best to do things the right way. It's all you can do. At the end of the day you still have us. We're weird. We're irreverent. A few of us have issues with candy corn addiction or glitter toxicosis, but we're for you s much as we can be and one of us is going nuts trying to make the most awesome gift just for you for no other reason than you're part of our odd little tribe. My wife just looked over shoulder and said to give you this quote from Lilo & Stitch: "This is my family. I found it, all on my own. Is little, and broken, but still good. Yeah, still good."


----------



## moonwitchkitty

missmandy said:


> it is very hard to stick to a $20 limit. Can't say i've had much success with it in the past  sooooo, anyone in the bushes tonight?


meeee!!!


----------



## IshWitch

It's what happened to me too! 
I get home from work to find the most delicious news! I have a victim! WooHoo!
But then I'm trying to stalk and catch up on this thread and stalk and get lost in someone's Pinterest and stalk and post and stalk...
I'm exhausted!!!
Only bad thing is I can't see my notifications on my cell, or I could've known while at work! And started stalking there while my patient slept. 
Bwahahahaha! 
Know what I'll be doing tomorrow <insert evil grin and eye twinkle here>




Ophelia said:


> Okay, you all have just left me in the dust! I get to within a page of being caught up, have to take a break, and then drop four or more behind(10 this morning). I'm not going to have any time to stalk if I'm constantly reading this thread!


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> Thank you, I think I will  Got my jammies on and some hot cocoa. Ready for scary stories!


Great idea! I'll start...it was a cool, rainy summer day. Our heroine...we'll call her Amanda...went out to do some Secret Reaper shopping. She entered her favorite store, that had always been a garden of haunted delights, only to find a fog rising from the floor. Still, she pressed on, because let's face it, she's a haunter and a rising fog is like catnip to us. Suddenly, she found herself in a blinding light, then surrounded by...shudder...a forest of artificial pine trees, dripping with colored lights and ornaments...she turned to run, but was blocked by jolly fat elves and reindeer... Suddenly, she found a hole, and made a break for the door. But the door was now...gone! Everywhere she turned, only fake snow, elves, Santa, oh the humanity of it! The room began to spin, and she felt herself being pulled down, down down as Snow Babies used candy canes to hook her arms, legs, neck... Desperately, she grasped for what she thought was a Jack Skellington, a last lifeline for sanity, only to have it turn it's face...Father Christmas!!!! He collapsed upon her, pushing her into the Christmas avalanche. She finally let out one strangled cry, as the Christmas Spirit (and tons of merchandise) consumed her, the last thing she ever heard being the sound of Bing Crosby crooning across the tinny sound system....


----------



## im the goddess

Oooo, I am doubly blessed, I have two Ss in my name!


----------



## The Auditor

Later, we find Amanda again, in the same store. Though she doesn't seem quite herself. Her eyes are glazed, and she's added makeup to her cheeks to make them extra rosy. And she's dressed as an elf...mindlessly smiling, staring at nothing, humming Christmas carols and sucking candy canes....


----------



## hallorenescene

bravo, bravo auditor, and now....for the rest of the story?

yes, we're waiting


----------



## Hilda

I need some advice... So do you think my victim will like the white glitter blowmold pumpkin or the black glitter blowmold pumpkin or should I send both?!?!















heh heh heh (Sooooo many of you just got nervous that I might be your Reaper) ROFL   Muhaaa haaaaaaa ha


----------



## The Auditor

hallorenescene said:


> bravo, bravo auditor, and now....for the rest of the story?
> 
> yes, we're waiting


the...rest...of the story?

What, are you expecting a happy ending?


----------



## The Auditor

Hilda said:


> I need some advice... So do you think my victim will like the white glitter blowmold pumpkin or the black glitter blowmold pumpkin or should I send both?!?!
> 
> View attachment 165075
> View attachment 165076
> 
> 
> heh heh heh (Sooooo many of you just got nervous that I might be your Reaper) ROFL   Muhaaa haaaaaaa ha


Madam. You are simply, purely evil. I applaud you.


----------



## hallorenescene

sik and twisted, and hilda, I think that is very unfair you guys both have spooky mama. I want two reapers.


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> Great idea! I'll start...it was a cool, rainy summer day. Our heroine...we'll call her Amanda...went out to do some Secret Reaper shopping. She entered her favorite store, that had always been a garden of haunted delights, only to find a fog rising from the floor. Still, she pressed on, because let's face it, she's a haunter and a rising fog is like catnip to us. Suddenly, she found herself in a blinding light, then surrounded by...shudder...a forest of artificial pine trees, dripping with colored lights and ornaments...she turned to run, but was blocked by jolly fat elves and reindeer... Suddenly, she found a hole, and made a break for the door. But the door was now...gone! Everywhere she turned, only fake snow, elves, Santa, oh the humanity of it! The room began to spin, and she felt herself being pulled down, down down as Snow Babies used candy canes to hook her arms, legs, neck... Desperately, she grasped for what she thought was a Jack Skellington, a last lifeline for sanity, only to have it turn it's face...Father Christmas!!!! He collapsed upon her, pushing her into the Christmas avalanche. She finally let out one strangled cry, as the Christmas Spirit (and tons of merchandise) consumed her, the last thing she ever heard being the sound of Bing Crosby crooning across the tinny sound system....


*clutches teddy bear* OH THE HORROR! *crawls into fetal position and sucks thumb* 
Omg though, I am laughing so hard right now! Especially the end with Bing Crosby LOL. But the part with the candy canes hooking and grabbing, I didn't know whether to be afraid or excited. Reminded me of Fifty Shades of Grey lmao!


----------



## The Auditor

Maybe Fifty Shades of Red and Green?


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> Maybe Fifty Shades of Red and Green?


Hahaha maybe. Oy, I'm never gonna look at a candy cane the same way again


----------



## Halloween Scream

bethene said:


> Well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I am done,, whew,,,, tired
> 
> if ANYONE has not received a victim, please let me know asap, I will deal with it also ASAP,, I am so tired and burning the candle at both ends that I might of messed something up,, one person has not received one, but will tomorrow,, have contacted them,, and they know the score,, so out side of that,,,,,,
> 
> 
> I also use stuff from home,make things that would cost way more than if bought,, I agree with The Auditor, it is a suggestion,, a bit over is ok,, but it is there mostly so some one does not give something worth way less,, 12 bucks or some such number,, and some one else does 30 bucks,, so this keeps it as fair as possible!!!!!
> 
> 
> Now,,, to go stalk my own victim....... muhahaha!


Oh no, I just read this. I did not get my victim!


----------



## Hilda

Halloween Scream said:


> Oh no, I just read this. I did not get my victim!


Oh I am sure it is me. Go ahead and send me something!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hilda said:


> I need some advice... So do you think my victim will like the white glitter blowmold pumpkin or the black glitter blowmold pumpkin or should I send both?!?!
> 
> View attachment 165075
> View attachment 165076
> 
> 
> heh heh heh (Sooooo many of you just got nervous that I might be your Reaper) ROFL   Muhaaa haaaaaaa ha


I think they are kinda cute, lol. (though if the glitter comes off at all, keep them far away from me, lol.)


----------



## WitchyKitty

Halloween Scream said:


> Oh no, I just read this. I did not get my victim!


Make sure you PM Bethene so she knows!!!!!


----------



## sikntwizted

Does Rene want something glittery??


----------



## ScaredyKat

I will gladly accept the black glitter one. Lol.


Hilda said:


> I need some advice... So do you think my victim will like the white glitter blowmold pumpkin or the black glitter blowmold pumpkin or should I send both?!?!
> 
> View attachment 165075
> View attachment 165076
> 
> 
> heh heh heh (Sooooo many of you just got nervous that I might be your Reaper) ROFL   Muhaaa haaaaaaa ha


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Oh my gosh! Auditor, that was so scary! 

I'm so glad to be here amongst my own creepy kind. I have been feeling so lonely today. I am almost always alone, surrounded by my young children, but no one to talk to. Y'all always make me feel welcome and right at Home! Thank you


----------



## Saki.Girl

Dear vitctim you are awsome omg am i haveing so much fun with your items


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hmmm....how shall I decorate my victims box??? I have some ideas...


----------



## Mystikgarden

Hey!! @kallie You've gotten yours first the last 2 years... Woo Hoo I already have so many ideas for my vic.


----------



## Ophelia

Hey! Guess who's caught up!

Got my jammies and a cocoa, too. Scoot over a bit, please, I'd like to hide out in the bushes for a bit, too!


----------



## MissMandy

Ophelia said:


> Hey! Guess who's caught up!
> 
> Got my jammies and a cocoa, too. Scoot over a bit, please, I'd like to hide out in the bushes for a bit, too!


C'mon chickie! Get cozy. I'm still scared from Auditor's story


----------



## hallorenescene

just checked my likes and dislikes thread, whew, no, I do not want anything glittery sikntwizted. I will take a blow mold however. all the better if I don't already have that particular one. 
beautifulnightmare, we're always glad to see you here.


----------



## Zombiesmash

Since I'm being so proactive about getting my reaping done early, I hope you all don't mind if I join you in the bushes this year.


----------



## hallorenescene

the bushes would be fine. so is mandies hippy tent up for repairs? i'd rather crash in the comfort zone.


----------



## booswife02

Speaking of the $20 limit. I am sure that is just a minimum. I am already far over that. But it's worth it to me to help someone's dreams (nightmares) come true


----------



## Kelloween

Wake up!! I just finished the finale of True Blood...as much as I love that show..this year just was not good..really NOT good..oh well, who got my name now?


----------



## MissMandy

Zombiesmash said:


> Since I'm being so proactive about getting my reaping done early, I hope you all don't mind if I join you in the bushes this year.


Of course not, there's plenty of room  



hallorenescene said:


> the bushes would be fine. so is mandies hippy tent up for repairs? i'd rather crash in the comfort zone.


LOL nah the tent is all good!


----------



## MissMandy

Kelloween said:


> Wake up!! I just finished the finale of True Blood...as much as I love that show..this year just was not good..really NOT good..oh well, who got my name now?


Don't say a word! lol I don't have HBO so I gotta wait til it comes out on dvd


----------



## LadySherry

Well now that I am caught up with this thread. I shall go to bed as for tomorrow I shall contemplate my victim's gifts. Need my energy to stalk some more.

Btw I am glad that so many of you got me as your victim I will love everything you send me.


----------



## Kelloween

MissMandy said:


> Don't say a word! lol I don't have HBO so I gotta wait til it comes out on dvd


shhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! no more about it..lol


----------



## hallorenescene

sleep is good. got up for a potty break. going back to bed in a minute


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Isis and I would like to say "Good Morning"!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i din got no victim?


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

Woke up this morning and received my sweet victim! Oh the stalking begins! lol I just love SR, so many possibilities.....


----------



## hallorenescene

wicked willing wench, you need to pm bethene and remind her.


----------



## Bethany

Finally caught up. No S in my name. 
Auditor Great story! That would be a nightmare for me! There was a lady in Michael's last week saying it was too hot to be thinking of Halloween. I said really? They have Christmas stuff in the very next Isle! No comment from her after that. Of course there I was standing with my Skull Lantern. 

Those that did not get a victim, PM Bethene! She'll fix you up.

Putting on a crock pot of chili for dinner tonight then working on some things for my victim.


----------



## Araniella

Stuck at work...really want to start on my victim's goodies. Next week man and boy will be at the beach house and I will be all alone at home....sigh... poor me. Two quiet weekends to work. 

But...even if I finish early.....I'm going to wait to ship. The anticipation is soo much fun!

Maybe I'll ship late--so that Kelloween isn't the last one waiting......again.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Kelloween said:


> Wake up!! I just finished the finale of True Blood...as much as I love that show..this year just was not good..really NOT good..oh well, who got my name now?


Watching it later today...don't say anything!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

beautifulnightmare said:


> Isis and I would like to say "Good Morning"!


 Isis is lovely! I love cats!


----------



## The Auditor

I believe I predicted we'd hit 200 pages for this thread. We're at 198. Come on, people, we're almost there!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

I believe I have done too much talking for some peoples liking the past few days...back to lurking mode and concentrating on the task at hand for me...


----------



## MissMandy

How many of y'all put on your lists that you would like to receive something local from your reaper? I think that's such a cool concept


----------



## Bethany

I didn't do that but would like it.


----------



## The Auditor

Dr. Phibes said:


> I believe I have done too much talking for some peoples liking the past few days...back to lurking mode and concentrating on the task at hand for me...


Not so, good Doctor. Not so.


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> How many of y'all put on your lists that you would like to receive something local from your reaper? I think that's such a cool concept


I didn't, and neither did my victim. But I certainly would not be disappointed to see something local in my box!


----------



## LadySherry

Suggestion for anyone who has a victim that provided a limited list.....check the conversations between them and the vistors. I found a tidbit of info on my victim that didn't appear anywhere else. Might just give you that missing piece. Happy Stalking to all and to all a haunting night.


----------



## hallorenescene

going to be in the 3 digits this week. hate that hot weather. talking may be all one can do in that heat


----------



## MissMandy

Ugh I know! It's going to get humid again here this week too. I can't stand this crapola


----------



## digbugsgirl

Still cool today, average the next four days, then back down again! Love this fall-like weather!!


----------



## Bella Betty

OK--so now that we have officially begun, I realized that my list was pretty short for my Reaper, so I'll try to flesh it out a bit..................

This year we our theme is Alter SuperHero/SuperVillian--meaning "come as your alter.........." The ideas can be well known or make up whomever.....

Our decorating is primarily indoors as it is usually super rainy in Portland, OR around Halloween and outside decor gets trashed with rain, mold, wind, etc. so we don't need much outdoor items. We can always use more lights for both indoor and out.

We are planning on converting our house over to a dungeon lair theme this year, as I suspect we'll get more Super Villians than Super Heroes at our party. Our party is adults only. Our general style is more elegant/traditional than bloody/gorey/super scary.

Love to have/could really use:

Control panel of some sort with blinking colored lights for communicating with fellow Supers
Foam Pillars 2-5 ft high with flat tops to set decor on top
Laboratory items I can use in my Kitchen for decor
Super Hero/Villian stuff (drinking glasses, decor, doormat, door covers, etc. I can spread it throughout the house)
A Fart Machine (sound effects for my husband's costume)
I love hand/home made stuff if you're feeling creative!


Don't need/Don't like:

Clowns
Zombie Babies
Gore
Dollar Tree Stuff (I've got it all and then some) 
Pirate stuff
Scary Masks
Foam Tombstones
Spiders (my hubby doesn't like them)

Thanks much--I hope this list helps. It is such a treat to know that a fellow Halloweenie takes the time to think about brightening another Halloweenie's day! Getting an SR package always gets me in the Halloween Mood!


----------



## Araniella

Would it be wrong to add to my wish list that I really want the spider baby carriage from Home Goods? Perhaps my reaper has a giant discount --maybe they work there---and get a discount and can use coupons. I'd even be willing to pay shipping...LOL


----------



## katshead42

Wow I went fishing on the coast and I'm SOO behind on this thread. Need to focus, must stalk victim....Also I must add that I haven't had sleep in 24 hours so this may get interesting.


----------



## The Auditor

Araniella said:


> Would it be wrong to add to my wish list that I really want the spider baby carriage from Home Goods? Perhaps my reaper has a giant discount --maybe they work there---and get a discount and can use coupons. I'd even be willing to pay shipping...LOL
> View attachment 165217


Is it wrong that my first thought, when seeing this, was "I can make that"????


----------



## ScaredyKat

No Home Goods here, and I would love something from there. 


MissMandy said:


> How many of y'all put on your lists that you would like to receive something local from your reaper? I think that's such a cool concept


----------



## Halloween Scream

Still waiting to receive my victim... starting to feel like the last kid picked for the team


----------



## WitchyKitty

Halloween Scream said:


> Still waiting to receive my victim... starting to feel like the last kid picked for the team


Did you message Bethene about it?


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

I think the whole "local" thing is a very interesting idea! We don't have any Home Good stores near me either. Hmmmmm... Something local to Maryland... Dead blue crab? A bunch of wilted Black-Eyed Susans? I'm sure I could come up with something!


----------



## Halloween Scream

Yes, but I haven't heard back yet. I hope she is taking a much needed rest after all the hard work she put in to organize!


----------



## nhh

yay! 200 pages...  That's all I have today.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

Bethany said:


> View attachment 159088
> 
> View attachment 159089
> 
> 
> minions released!!!


Bethany, if I'm lucky enough to have you as my Reaper, I have all the Minions except the one with the BANANA!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Okay, watched my True Blood Season Finale...wasn't expecting any of that! Lol. Can't wait until next season!!! Now it is time to get back to my SR crafting...I need to get out my very small paint brushes...


----------



## Spookerstar

No victim yet for me either. Maybe we will get ours with the second wave of minions released


----------



## MissMandy

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> I think the whole "local" thing is a very interesting idea! We don't have any Home Good stores near me either. Hmmmmm... Something local to Maryland... Dead blue crab? A bunch of wilted Black-Eyed Susans? I'm sure I could come up with something!


Isn't it? We came up with it last year, so it hasn't quite caught on yet. Last year I sent my victim a couple of Portuguese food items, since the city I live in is considered the 10th Azorean island lol. And I'm a complete moron.....I could've sent my victim something to do with Lizzie Borden, since I live here, but I spaced it out  


Those who haven't received your victims yet, need to pm bethene if you haven't already. We don't want anyone to be left out!


----------



## bethene

ok, I am hoping all is settled now,, I had a check mark by Halloween Scream that hers was sent,, so not sure what happened there,,, and being tired,, looked at all the check marks by names, and totally looked right past spookerstars , not noticing there was no check mark,, I hope this is all, but if there is a problem I will solve it in some fashion,, never fear!!!!!!


----------



## Halloween Scream

You are doing great Bethene! Thank you again!

My victim was so worth the wait. They are perfect for this reaper! Now to begin stalking, and planning, and building, and stalking. Hee hee hee.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Ug. Today starts our summer weather making a comeback. Blah. I was getting so used to my fall weather, getting in the Halloween spirit!!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

* Victim....something wicked your way cometh! *


----------



## wickedwillingwench

The Auditor said:


> Is it wrong that my first thought, when seeing this, was "I can make that"????


it is SOO not wrong and if you make TWO, i will buy one from you!


----------



## sikntwizted

It's been consistant mid 90's with 30% chance of rain. 7-day looks identical. Though it hasn't rained in a long time. My whole front yard is dead. The weather around _____________ is terrible right now. I've been toying with my gift at night, because the days suck.


----------



## Halloeve55

This little birdie just picked up some victim goodies


----------



## djkeebz

MissMandy said:


> How many of y'all put on your lists that you would like to receive something local from your reaper? I think that's such a cool concept


I love things that are local to my reaper! I usually try to incorporate something from my town or state into my victims package somehow.


----------



## The Auditor

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> I think the whole "local" thing is a very interesting idea! We don't have any Home Good stores near me either. Hmmmmm... Something local to Maryland... Dead blue crab? A bunch of wilted Black-Eyed Susans? I'm sure I could come up with something!


How about Chesapeake Bay crab flavored chips? Which don't taste like crab but are delicious. Or Old Bay. Or a cake from Chef Duff. Or...something else....


----------



## NOWHINING

YOU SPECIAL! (snickering)



beautifulnightmare said:


> Oh my gosh! Auditor, that was so scary!
> 
> I'm so glad to be here amongst my own creepy kind. I have been feeling so lonely today. I am almost always alone, surrounded by my young children, but no one to talk to. Y'all always make me feel welcome and right at Home! Thank you


----------



## NOWHINING

I will hold your hand... (patting your hand)



MissMandy said:


> C'mon chickie! Get cozy. I'm still scared from Auditor's story


----------



## NOWHINING

we did that last year. I added something local to my last year's victim. Book about Mothman.



MissMandy said:


> How many of y'all put on your lists that you would like to receive something local from your reaper? I think that's such a cool concept


----------



## NOWHINING

ohhh! I would love to have that!!! Maybe I need to add that to my list too.... ???? 



Araniella said:


> Would it be wrong to add to my wish list that I really want the spider baby carriage from Home Goods? Perhaps my reaper has a giant discount --maybe they work there---and get a discount and can use coupons. I'd even be willing to pay shipping...LOL
> View attachment 165217


----------



## NOWHINING

I had a good day. I went to work and got to play with Halloween section. I did two end caps and fill in where it was missing it items. Plus I picked up something for my Victim. So, good day, good start.


----------



## Bethany

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> Bethany, if I'm lucky enough to have you as my Reaper, I have all the Minions except the one with the BANANA!!!


I'm sorry to say I would NEVER Part with him.  He actually says banana and oohhhhhh banana! I wish I would have known I would have suffered through another Happy Meal for you. 


Dear Victim:
Today I shopped & shopped. Picked up quite a lot. Tomorrow, Tomorrow I love ya tomorrow... Oh sorry I lost track for a moment. I'll be putting things together tomorrow. I may have this one in the box way before deadline. OR maybe not..


----------



## Araniella

Not wrong at all Auditor..I've been trying to work it out myself.




The Auditor said:


> Araniella said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be wrong to add
> 
> to my wish list that I really want the spider baby carriage from Home Goods? Perhaps my reaper has a giant discount --maybe they work there---and get a discount and can use coupons. I'd even be willing to pay shipping...LOL
> View attachment 165217
> 
> 
> 
> Is it wrong that my first thought, when seeing this, was "I can make that"????
Click to expand...


----------



## NOWHINING

make it! and they will buy!


----------



## Bethany

Yes, yes, yes! 
I'm thinking out of wood & wire coat hangers for the "shade" then some nice wagon wheels. Add some skulls and such for the dimentional effect.


----------



## MissMandy

What happens when a reaper is planning and plotting all day? She forgets to make dinner and has a pb&j with smart food popcorn for a meal


----------



## NOWHINING

i finished cooking pork chop and carrots.


----------



## The Auditor

Bethany said:


> Yes, yes, yes!
> I'm thinking out of wood & wire coat hangers for the "shade" then some nice wagon wheels. Add some skulls and such for the dimentional effect.


That would work. As a blacksmith, the all metal construction looks very straightforward to me.


----------



## Bethany

I am a Smith, but not a blacksmith.  Was thinking of toe pincher coffin shape for the "bed". 
Not like I'd ever make one, but a girl can dream.  I found this pic online months ago.









Dinner tonight for us was Chili!


----------



## badgirl

I miss crab chips! I brought a whole suitcase full home on my last trip north. TSA guy looked at me like I was crazy


The Auditor said:


> How about Chesapeake Bay crab flavored chips? Which don't taste like crab but are delicious. Or Old Bay. Or a cake from Chef Duff. Or...something else....


----------



## MissMandy

NOWHINING said:


> i finished cooking pork chop and carrots.





Bethany said:


> Dinner tonight for us was Chili!


I hate you two  LOL That pb&j just didn't cut it! But at least I got tomorrow's dinner all ready. Gotta love crock pots


----------



## Bethany

MissMandy said:


> I hate you two  LOL That pb&j just didn't cut it! But at least I got tomorrow's dinner all ready. Gotta love crock pots


Yes, Love my crock pot. That is what I did the chili in. I either cook in the crock pot or grill. Not heating up the 5th wheel camper we're residing in at this time.


----------



## Araniella

I have that pic from months ago as well. That one is absolutely beautiful. The one at Home Goods sorta reminds me of it. I would certainly take this one over that one. Just sayin'. Hope my Reaper is listening.




Bethany said:


> I am a Smith, but not a blacksmith.  Was thinking of toe pincher coffin shape for the "bed".
> Not like I'd ever make one, but a girl can dream.  I found this pic online months ago.
> 
> View attachment 165322
> 
> 
> Dinner tonight for us was Chili!


----------



## Araniella

I am so afraid of crock pot cooking. The one roast I made tasted like boiled meat..kinda nasty. I'm sure there are better ways to do it...my mom did a mean roast that way....I am just lost.




Bethany said:


> Yes, Love my crock pot. That is what I did the chili in. I either cook in the crock pot or grill. Not heating up the 5th wheel camper we're residing in at this time.


----------



## MissMandy

Bethany said:


> Yes, Love my crock pot. That is what I did the chili in. I either cook in the crock pot or grill. Not heating up the 5th wheel camper we're residing in at this time.


I hear ya. Gets too hot to cook inside! But I always end up having to turn the oven on anyway. The hubs is getting awfully picky with his work lunches  This week it's chicken parm subs.....oy


----------



## MissMandy

Araniella said:


> I am so afraid of crock pot cooking. The one roast I made tasted like boiled meat..kinda nasty. I'm sure there are better ways to do it...my mom did a mean roast that way....I am just lost.


Sounds like maybe there wasn't enough seasoning? Check out Pinterest. LOADS of crock pot recipes on there!


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> I hate you two  LOL That pb&j just didn't cut it! But at least I got tomorrow's dinner all ready. Gotta love crock pots


Could've come over here. Leftover night...but those leftovers were mac and cheese, chili, some Moroccan concoction.....oh, and a new, artisan hard cider.


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> Could've come over here. Leftover night...but those leftovers were mac and cheese, chili, some Moroccan concoction.....oh, and a new, artisan hard cider.


You rotten man you lol.


----------



## Araniella

Yah that's where I've seen some that I want to try. Less water, lots more seasoning. But then again..one of my other fave sites is www.pinterestfail.com I can see me posting there.

I've thought it would be fun to have a haunt-prop-fail site. I'd have a few things to post there too. ha!




MissMandy said:


> Sounds like maybe there wasn't enough seasoning? Check out Pinterest. LOADS of crock pot recipes on there!


----------



## MissMandy

Araniella said:


> Yah that's where I've seen some that I want to try. Less water, lots more seasoning. But then again..one of my other fave sites is www.pinterestfail.com I can see me posting there.
> 
> I've thought it would be fun to have a haunt-prop-fail site. I'd have a few things to post there too. ha!


Haha that's an awesome idea!


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> You rotten man you lol.


Aww, thank you!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Araniella said:


> I am so afraid of crock pot cooking. The one roast I made tasted like boiled meat..kinda nasty. I'm sure there are better ways to do it...my mom did a mean roast that way....I am just lost.


Put crock pot on high. Dump in 2" of water. Dump in french onion soup mix. Stir. Place roast in. Dump in mini carrots and mini potatoes. Put on lid and go build reaper gifts for 6 hours. Come back and enjoy feast. (Time may vary due to different crock pot. Water level may vary dependent on amount of carrots and potatoes. Can put a layer of those on bottom then put the roast in. I try and leave maybe half an inch or so of the roast exposed.)


----------



## MissMandy

That sounds good! My favorite way to do a roast is using a packet of dry Italian dressing mix, packet of dry Ranch dressing mix and a packet of brown gravy mix. Mix all 3 with a couple of cups of water and pour over roast. Delish!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Dr. Phibes said:


> Put crock pot on high. Dump in 2" of water. Dump in french onion soup mix. Stir. Place roast in. Dump in mini carrots and mini potatoes. Put on lid and go build reaper gifts for 6 hours. Come back and enjoy feast. (Time may vary due to different crock pot. Water level may vary dependent on amount of carrots and potatoes. Can put a layer of those on bottom then put the roast in. I try and leave maybe half an inch or so of the roast exposed.)


Am i the only one reading Dr Phibes writing in Vincent price's Voice? love the name and avatar


----------



## Araniella

This is the one I think I may try. Although Dr. Phibes' sounds yummy too. I really think not enough seasoning in my first ever attempt.




MissMandy said:


> That sounds good! My favorite way to do a roast is using a packet of dry Italian dressing mix, packet of dry Ranch dressing mix and a packet of brown gravy mix. Mix all 3 with a couple of cups of water and pour over roast. Delish!


----------



## katshead42

NOWHINING said:


> we did that last year. I added something local to my last year's victim. Book about Mothman.


I didn't put that on my list but last year I sent my victim some pancake mix from a well known local pancake/breakfast place. This year I'm trying to think of something cool from around these here parts to make my victim happy. I really like adding something local.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

moonwitchkitty said:


> Am i the only one reading Dr Phibes writing in Vincent price's Voice? love the name and avatar


Thank you.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Araniella said:


> This is the one I think I may try. Although Dr. Phibes' sounds yummy too. I really think not enough seasoning in my first ever attempt.


The key is the meat. Get a quality roast and you can't go wrong.


----------



## Bethany

Araniella said:


> This is the one I think I may try. Although Dr. Phibes' sounds yummy too. I really think not enough seasoning in my first ever attempt.


I don't buy expensive meat. 
I just season with salt, pepper & onion powder, brown/sear my meat before I put it in the crock pot. Then add my potatoes & carrrots. Usually set it on high for a couple hours if I'm home then change to low. Otherwise I do low until hubby gets home at 6 p.m. I take everything out, pour the broth in a pan & make my gravy by thickening the broth. Roast always comes out tender. I also do chili, beef stew, meatloaf & pork chopsuey in the crock pot. Want to try my lasagna soon.


----------



## djkeebz

"i got a rock!" said:


> Going through every thread, reading every profile, looking at every picture, every pinterest page! Well Well Well so that’s what stalking’s all about? Hum, Maybe just Maybe I’ll get to see what that’s like… ON Sunday! MURRR





Dr. Phibes said:


> Put crock pot on high. Dump in 2" of water. Dump in french onion soup mix. Stir. Place roast in. Dump in mini carrots and mini potatoes. Put on lid and go build reaper gifts for 6 hours. Come back and enjoy feast. (Time may vary due to different crock pot. Water level may vary dependent on amount of carrots and potatoes. Can put a layer of those on bottom then put the roast in. I try and leave maybe half an inch or so of the roast exposed.)


That's the exact way I make mine! Mmmm


----------



## Dr. Phibes

I did BBQ ribs in the crock pot one NFL Sunday in the winter. Big pot of chicken noodle soup too. Good stuff. The grill and the crock pot are my friends.


----------



## MissMandy

Ahhh, men that cook. Be still my beating heart!


----------



## katshead42

Roast (cheap cut is fine) Golden Mushroom Campbell soup , French onion soup or dip mix, fresh onion. For the record Allrecipes.com is an awesome site.


----------



## katshead42

MissMandy said:


> Ahhh, men that cook. Be still my beating heart!


My husband and I started culinary classes a few years back. Work has gotten in the way of him finishing but I only have two more semesters left and I'll be done with my degree. I still feel like he can whip of food like no bodies business where as I rely heavily on recipes. I'm sure one day it will come naturally but until that day you'll find me in the kitchen with a cook book or recipe printout racking up the dirty dishes.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

I have purchased BOGO roast at the market before that had a big layer of fat in the middle that didn't break down during cooking. Was rather gnarly. Tried cooking a moose roast once and it was real rubbery. Not enough fat. I guess it's a fine line.


----------



## MissMandy

katshead42 said:


> My husband and I started culinary classes a few years back. Work has gotten in the way of him finishing but I only have two more semesters left and I'll be done with my degree. I still feel like he can whip of food like no bodies business where as I rely heavily on recipes. I'm sure one day it will come naturally but until that day you'll find me in the kitchen with a cook book or recipe printout racking up the dirty dishes.


Lucky lol. My hubs can't cook at all


----------



## Bethany

MissMandy said:


> Lucky lol. My hubs can't cook at all


When I met my husband he was cooking boneless skinless chicken breast on a plate in the Microwave!! YUCK!! 
I don't let him cook often, maybe breakfast once in a while. LOL He does stuff the turkey & get it ready on the holidays. 

Just saw previews for Sleepy Hollow TV series. Starting Sept. 16 on FOX.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I use my crock pot for tons of recipes!! Beef, chicken, chili, turkey...I never just add water. I always use some kind of stock/broth, gravy/au jus, soup, ect for the moisture. Then add my own spices, some fresh, like garlic, others in dried form...depends on my recipe. Heck, I've even used soda for some meat recipes, such as bbq pulled pork or chicken! Some meats, like turkey breast, need very little liquid, a tiny bit of chicken stock or broth at the bottom only, since the turkey will make it's own juices to sit in! The key is rubbing the turkey with butter and seasoning...especially fresh cracked black pepper all over...or an herb soup mix.
...It's funny, I am a vegetarian giving meat cooking tips...lol. (I am nice enough to suck it up and make meat for my carnivorous hubby, lol, I just won't eat it!! Ew.)


----------



## Pumpkin5

I have a great cookie that I only do for special friends and people that I am trying to lure to me....Should I include those in my "victim" gift box, or is "homemade" food items considered taboo....sort of like caramel apples from someone you don't know?


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany said:


> When I met my husband he was cooking boneless skinless chicken breast on a plate in the Microwave!! YUCK!!
> I don't let him cook often, maybe breakfast once in a while. LOL He does stuff the turkey & get it ready on the holidays.
> 
> Just saw previews for Sleepy Hollow TV series. Starting Sept. 16 on FOX.


My hubby wouldn't even do that if I didn't cook for him. He'd probably live on microwave dinners, cereal, frozen pizza and sandwiches, lol.
Yep! I already have the Sleepy Hollow premier marked on my shows to watch list, lol....along with Dracula, Grimm, OUAT, OUAT-Wonderland to name a few, lol.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Pumpkin5 said:


> I have a great cookie that I only do for special friends and people that I am try to lure to me....Should I include those in my "victim" gift box, or is "homemade" food items considered taboo....sort of like caramel apples from someone you don't know?


Do you live in Colorado and have a bad back? If yes, i am your victim and will accept your magical cookies.


----------



## katshead42

I totally agree WK I never just add water. I use chicken, beef, or veggie stock and usually garlic and onion make everything better. 

Bethany the microwave should not be used to butcher a chicken that way EVER! 

MissMandy I said mine can cook not that he does frequently lol


----------



## MissMandy

Bethany said:


> When I met my husband he was cooking boneless skinless chicken breast on a plate in the Microwave!! YUCK!!


That's pretty bad LOL


----------



## Bethany

WitchyKitty said:


> My hubby wouldn't even do that if I didn't cook for him. He'd probably live on microwave dinners, cereal, frozen pizza and sandwiches, lol.
> Yep! I already have the Sleepy Hollow premier marked on my shows to watch list, lol....along with Dracula, Grimm, OUAT, OUAT-Wonderland to name a few, lol.


Didn't know about Sleepy Hollow. Need to find out when Dracula starts. Heading for search now.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany said:


> Didn't know about Sleepy Hollow. Need to find out when Dracula starts. Heading for search now.


Dracula starts Friday, October 25th at 9pm central time!


----------



## hallorenescene

all these recipes...hi ho, hi ho, it's off to work I go. lol. they sound delicious, but I cook all day, and I come home, and I don't even own a crock pot.


----------



## frogkid11

The Auditor said:


> Could've come over here. Leftover night...but those leftovers were mac and cheese, chili, some Moroccan concoction.....oh, and a new, artisan hard cider.


How does a local go about getting a dinner invite??? LOL


----------



## NOWHINING

I have to think about mine this year. Although I do have Mothman Fest. coming up and I am planning to go.



katshead42 said:


> I didn't put that on my list but last year I sent my victim some pancake mix from a well known local pancake/breakfast place. This year I'm trying to think of something cool from around these here parts to make my victim happy. I really like adding something local.


----------



## Araniella

Wait? Cookies? Yes! Cookies are perfectly fine to ship...home made kind too. For the record, I have no peanut allergy..so feel free to send any and all.




Pumpkin5 said:


> I have a great cookie that I only do for special friends and people that I am try to lure to me....Should I include those in my "victim" gift box, or is "homemade" food items considered taboo....sort of like caramel apples from someone you don't know?


----------



## katshead42

Araniella said:


> Wait? Cookies? Yes! Cookies are perfectly fine to ship...home made kind too. For the record, I have no peanut allergy..so feel free to send any and all.


Oh my goodness that sounds rather tasty.


----------



## frogkid11

MissMandy said:


> That sounds good! My favorite way to do a roast is using a packet of dry Italian dressing mix, packet of dry Ranch dressing mix and a packet of brown gravy mix. Mix all 3 with a couple of cups of water and pour over roast. Delish!


I do something very similar. I cut up two white potatoes and make "stands" on the bottom of the crockpot. I put in the 2" of water and sit my roast on top of the potatoes. I add all the dry mixes (after I have punched the roast a million times with a fork) but I also add a cup of A1 steak sauce and a can of cream of mushroom straight out of the can. Add all the baby carrots, vidalia onion rings, and slices of potatoes - cover and let sit for hours. The house smells unbelievable after several hours.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I really need to finish my victims box and get it sent out!!! I am anxious over it and obsessively compulsively going through the items I've packed into it worrying and rearranging and checking to make sure each item is alright and hasn't gotten squished or fallen apart, lol. Take stuff out, check it, put it back in...sit and worry for awhile...take stuff out, check it, put it back in...sit and worry some more...ARG! Lol, I hate my brain. I will probably be crawling my walls while it's out for delivery, worrying and no longer able to check on it!


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29

The Auditor said:


> Is it wrong that my first thought, when seeing this, was "I can make that"????


Pumpkinking30 said the same thing to me when I told him I wanted the Grandinroad princess pumpkin they have. 


Whoa you people are quick more pages keep showing up as I try and read to catch up to the end of the thread. 

Something local that is cool never thought of that will have to include something Floridian for my victim. 

I lost where I read this but someone said to read visitor messages of your victim, can you use info like that say the person has a blog or pintrest in the siggy of the posts and they have stuff mentioned in there that was not on the list.


----------



## kingcoop80

We are so Anxious to do it this year. Bethene just sent me my victim ! Gotta work on putting it together. Thx again Bethene for answering all my questions lol


----------



## Spookerstar

*victim!!*

Thanks Bethene! So excited to start plotting. Love this time of the year


----------



## WitchyKitty

Pumpkin5 said:


> I have a great cookie that I only do for special friends and people that I am try to lure to me....Should I include those in my "victim" gift box, or is "homemade" food items considered taboo....sort of like caramel apples from someone you don't know?


Mmmmmm...cookies. As long as there's no meat in them, I'm all for cookies!!! (Take into consideration where your victim lives, though, the temps there and if your cookie could melt in their possible hot weather.)


----------



## Pumpkin5

Dr. Phibes said:


> Do you live in Colorado and have a bad back? If yes, i am your victim and will accept your magical cookies.


 Uhm....no....but I have BEEN to Colorado and sometimes I "get my back up"....does that count??? Wait...wait a minute...I KNOW who my victim is.... Dr. Phibes...what kind of crazy voodoo mind game are you playing????


----------



## Araniella

I can almost smell it from here. But OK...really dumb question..but how do you know it's done? So I put it on 'low' and assume 6-7-8 hours? I know me...I'll be poking at it all the time. And I know you shouldn't take the top off.



frogkid11 said:


> I do something very similar. I cut up two white potatoes and make "stands" on the bottom of the crockpot. I put in the 2" of water and sit my roast on top of the potatoes. I add all the dry mixes (after I have punched the roast a million times with a fork) but I also add a cup of A1 steak sauce and a can of cream of mushroom straight out of the can. Add all the baby carrots, vidalia onion rings, and slices of potatoes - cover and let sit for hours. The house smells unbelievable after several hours.


----------



## Gwen_Grimm

All this talk of food.... Now I want cookies and a roast. ._.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Araniella said:


> I can almost smell it from here. But OK...really dumb question..but how do you know it's done? So I put it on 'low' and assume 6-7-8 hours? I know me...I'll be poking at it all the time. And I know you shouldn't take the top off.


Meat thermometer just near the time it should be done. ONLY remove the lid to check this.


----------



## Araniella

Ok....I think I'm going to do this when man and boy are gone this weekend. Less people to laugh and point when it turns out badly. And if it's good...more for me!


----------



## Bethany

Glad I picked up some Almond Windmill cookies today & have some coconut bars left too!! 
My victim need not hope for cookies. I am not turning on the oven any time soon here in the Hotter than Hell State.


----------



## frogkid11

I can't wait to see which of us ends up receiving the first package that includes a roast with gravy and some cookies for dessert


----------



## NOWHINING

cookies you say? carmael apple you say? I love you?!



Pumpkin5 said:


> I have a great cookie that I only do for special friends and people that I am try to lure to me....Should I include those in my "victim" gift box, or is "homemade" food items considered taboo....sort of like caramel apples from someone you don't know?


----------



## Araniella

if this turns out badly, maybe I'll send it to my victim as a teaser gift? mystery meat of sorts? lol




frogkid11 said:


> I can't wait to see which of us ends up receiving the first package that includes a roast with gravy and some cookies for dessert


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Oh my goodness. Y'all make me hungry.


----------



## The Auditor

Araniella said:


> if this turns out badly, maybe I'll send it to my victim as a teaser gift? mystery meat of sorts? lol


ew........


----------



## NOWHINING

Good night. Sleep tight. Enjoy your nightmare. Gonna go to bed and get some zzz. Sand man owes me BIIIGGG time!


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> Ahhh, men that cook. Be still my beating heart!


I learned how to cook because I got tired of eating the same thing all the time. Found out how fun it is. That chili I mentioned earlier...make it with bison, beef, turkey or sausage - each unique, and each good. Requested each year for the blacksmith guild Christmas party. For breakfast.


----------



## The Auditor

frogkid11 said:


> How does a local go about getting a dinner invite??? LOL


It could happen. Actually, one of these lifetimes I need to throw a HF party, with all the "locals" - all the Richmonders, the 2 members on the other side of the county from me, shoot maybe we could even lure Hooch over the mountain!


----------



## The Auditor

Pumpkin5 said:


> I have a great cookie that I only do for special friends and people that I am try to lure to me....Should I include those in my "victim" gift box, or is "homemade" food items considered taboo....sort of like caramel apples from someone you don't know?


Yes. Yes you should.


----------



## Ophelia

You do realize that, if we're ever stationed in Virginia, I'm inviting myself over.


----------



## hallorenescene

i'm buying a crock pot.


----------



## frogkid11

The Auditor said:


> It could happen. Actually, one of these lifetimes I need to throw a HF party, with all the "locals" - all the Richmonders, the 2 members on the other side of the county from me, shoot maybe we could even lure Hooch over the mountain!


I'd love to help and definitely count me in attendance !!!


----------



## Ophelia

Wow, it's been a long day, but I think my plans are all set in my head. Now to gather the items, and see if they'll cooperate with said plans. DH took tomorrow off from work, and has the day all planned out. It's looking to be another long one, so I'm off to dreamland. Good night, all!


----------



## The Auditor

Ophelia said:


> You do realize that, if we're ever stationed in Virginia, I'm inviting myself over.


For you, my dear, the door is always open. There may be a large dog on the other side, but the door is open!  

Kidding! You are always welcome.


----------



## Teresa M

The Auditor said:


> I believe I predicted we'd hit 200 pages for this thread. We're at 198. Come on, people, we're almost there!


It is up to 208! I am never going to get caught up now! I had a 14 1/2 hour day at work today, tomorrow is going to be worse and Wed will be about the same! Aaaaaacccckkk!!! So, I am using this post to mark my place because I need to get to bed. I have to leave for work in 5 1/2 hours! Goodnight all. Have fun in the bushes!


----------



## Teresa M

It went up a page just while I wrote that! Yeeesh!


----------



## The Auditor

Maybe this will add another?


----------



## The Auditor

Nope, guess not.

Pity this event happens after the shipping deadline...something I would love to go to, and someday, will.


----------



## Bethany

Auditor that would be something to attend. I used to live in Toledo, OH never new about that event.


----------



## The Auditor

What's sad is, I know of dozens of events similar to Ghoultide, for Christmas. Which is cool for the snowflakes, I'm happy for them. But for Halloween? 2. Ghoultide Gathering and Halloween & Vine. None on the East Coast (that I know of, anyway...if anyone knows differently, please let me know!)


----------



## GiggleFairy

_IshWitch and hallorenescene, before I got so sick with the pneumonia (I'd just contracted it when Mom had her stroke and was hospitalized) I contacted the attorney's office. The bimbo there only found the previous will from when my step-father (the one who raised me) was still alive. I've got to talk to the attorney again because part of Mom's will is to be plugged in to his will because Mom was still getting settlements from lawsuits that will now be awarded to us. My siblings aren't aware of that. They hated him and could care less, but I bet they'll take his money. Another issue I'm having to find a way to deal with is that I haven't been released to drive yet. I've got to find someone with a truck to drive me about 45 minutes away who would also be willing to physically move a curio cabinet and few small things if jackass hasn't given them away yet. I'm so limited on what I can and can't do since having brain surgery and it's so frustrating to be in this position right now. It's a truly helpless feeling. Anyone who has any thought or suggestion, feel free to send me a message. 

On another note . . . I got my victim's name today. Tonight I spent HOURS going through, no kidding, over 200 pages of discussion looking for any sign of this person. I first did a search and found nothing. I bounced from member to member and looked through their friends to see if anyone was friends with this person and found nothing. That's what prompted me to go through hundreds of pages of discussion. I just can't find a profile or anything. I'm stumped. _


----------



## GiggleFairy

_Just a friendly reminder. If you haven't done so already, please make your way over to the following thread and list your likes/dislikes. As Bethene has mentioned several times, the more you list the better chance your reaper will have at sending the perfect gift. http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/127605-likes-dislikes-thread-2013-secret-reaper.html_


----------



## sikntwizted

I'm kinda fired up that Hauntcon is in Houston this January. Might have to take a week off of work and head over.


----------



## Miss Erie

Just spotted this guy over at Z Gallerie 









http://www.zgallerie.com/p-14345-grim-reaper.aspx

Happy Reaping!


----------



## Pumpkin5

The Auditor said:


> Yes. Yes you should.



 Maybe for the final package....it'd just be a spoiler alert now if Bethany reads this post....wait....oops!


----------



## MissMandy

frogkid11 said:


> I do something very similar. I cut up two white potatoes and make "stands" on the bottom of the crockpot. I put in the 2" of water and sit my roast on top of the potatoes. I add all the dry mixes (after I have punched the roast a million times with a fork) but I also add a cup of A1 steak sauce and a can of cream of mushroom straight out of the can. Add all the baby carrots, vidalia onion rings, and slices of potatoes - cover and let sit for hours. The house smells unbelievable after several hours.


That sounds very interesting with A1. Might have to give that a try!



The Auditor said:


> I learned how to cook because I got tired of eating the same thing all the time. Found out how fun it is. That chili I mentioned earlier...make it with bison, beef, turkey or sausage - each unique, and each good. Requested each year for the blacksmith guild Christmas party. For breakfast.


Breakfast? LOL Good grief. Now that's a man's man kinda breakfast! 



hallorenescene said:


> i'm buying a crock pot.


I got 4 as gifts for my bridal shower


----------



## hallorenescene

missmandy, you were well loved


----------



## MissMandy

hallorenescene said:


> missmandy, you were well loved


No, folks just don't know how to use a registry LOL


----------



## Bethany

Pumpkin5 said:


> Maybe for the final package....it'd just be a spoiler alert now if Bethany reads this post....wait....oops!


Hey wait, what?! I'm getting cookies?! Who's my reaper?! NO NO Don't tell me!?  what a post to wake up to.


----------



## kathy2008

The Auditor said:


> Nope, guess not.
> 
> Pity this event happens after the shipping deadline...something I would love to go to, and someday, will.


Auditor-- Thanks so much for this post! I mean, I live in Michigan, only about 20 miles from Chelsea and have never heard of this! Live & learn...
I miss being involved in Secret Reaper, I'm still a newbie and don't have the inventory, talent or cash to participate this year, maybe next year. Sigh.. I wish I could partake in your always lively discussions! You guys know how to party!


----------



## The Auditor

Kathy...you can always take part in the debauc....er, discussions! Even if you can't take part this year  There's also the Secret Reaper Groupies Group to keep this part going year 'round!


----------



## Bethany

Yes Kathy. You can still join us in the bushes and drink alcohol eat cupcakes.


----------



## Miss Erie

Bethany said:


> Yes Kathy. You can still join us in the bushes and drink alcohol eat cupcakes.


Mmmmm, alcohol and cupcakes!


----------



## kathy2008

Thanks so much guys! Cupcakes & mimosa's was it? A true hero's breakfast! Cannot wait for the beginning of October so I can start "sampling" & verifying the candy I bought is fresh and up to my "exacting" standards for the TOTs!


----------



## ondeko

The Auditor said:


> Nope, guess not.
> 
> Pity this event happens after the shipping deadline...something I would love to go to, and someday, will.


That would have been cool to know about when I lived in Toledo. As my art gets more Halloween themed I may keep it in mind as a possible sales venue.


----------



## ondeko

Well, Victim, I have visited every profile for every person who has posted to the likes/dislikes page. Sometimes I was logged in, sometimes I wasn't because it's more fun for me that way. there is something that amusing me about the idea that seeing my name in a visitor log doesn't necessarily mean I'm reaping that person--and *not* seeing my name doesn't mean I'm not their reaper. I can give this hint. My victim is good at keeping secrets. Now I'm off to see about buying a new and bigger oxygen tank so I can melt a glob of glass the size of a small pumpkin and make a skull. Might be for you, dear victim, because you like skulls, but it might just be because I like making skulls and melting glass and today I want to multitask and make glass skulls.


----------



## Bethany

ondeko said:


> That would have been cool to know about when I lived in Toledo. As my art gets more Halloween themed I may keep it in mind as a possible sales venue.


SO you lived in Toledo too? have to ask when. We just left last fall. 
I went to Newbury Elementary. Had sisters that went to Newbury, Jones jr. high & Libbey HS. 
Small world!!

BTW I LOVE SKULLS!! Know I will love whatever you create!


----------



## hallorenescene

ondeko, I can keep secrets, I may use them to torment someone, but I can keep the secret. I like skulls, glass skulls, flowers with eyeballs, hmmmm, ayh yes, I could be your victim. but then again, I think I know who my reaper is. maybe I do.


----------



## hallorenescene

but Bethany, can you keep a secret? I don't see any mention of that. are you my reaper?

Kathy, hang around, then next year you'll be an unnewbie. lol

ondeko, I like little box coffins too.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Dr. Phibes likes the Misfits song 'Skulls' and posted the video here a few weeks ago......hmmmmmmm.......


----------



## Pumpkin5

HA HA HA!!!! My first teaser package is on it's way. Muhahahahahahaaaaaa......this is so much FUN!!! (I strangely feel ahead of the game...........)

P.S. My victim is going to be PO'ed....it is full of glittered skulls.....hee, hee, hee.......


----------



## LadySherry

Pumpkin5 said:


> HA HA HA!!!! My first teaser package is on it's way. Muhahahahahahaaaaaa......this is so much FUN!!! (I strangely feel ahead of the game...........)
> 
> P.S. My victim is going to be PO'ed....it is full of glittered skulls.....hee, hee, hee.......


Ok thanks for the warning when I recieve it I will open it over the trash can. "mess avoided"


----------



## kathy2008

Thanks, Hallo! But I'll FEEL like a newbie on this site for a long time I think, SO MUCH TALENT! I'm a recovering perfectionist and judge my own work very critically. It seems like you make something & immediately think, "Oh, I could have painted it black or made it larger, etc." I continue to work on this failing of mine, among others!


----------



## ondeko

Bethany said:


> SO you lived in Toledo too? have to ask when. We just left last fall.
> I went to Newbury Elementary. Had sisters that went to Newbury, Jones jr. high & Libbey HS.
> Small world!!
> 
> BTW I LOVE SKULLS!! Know I will love whatever you create!


I went to college in Toledo in the mid to late '90s. And I am really pleased to know you'll love what I create. It means you'll have an awesome gift if you're my victim or you can be totally jealous if you're not


----------



## ondeko

kathy2008 said:


> Thanks, Hallo! But I'll FEEL like a newbie on this site for a long time I think, SO MUCH TALENT! I'm a recovering perfectionist and judge my own work very critically. It seems like you make something & immediately think, "Oh, I could have painted it black or made it larger, etc." I continue to work on this failing of mine, among others!


The way to deal with perfectionism is to work on a deadline. At some point you decide it's good enough because it *has* to be shipped out by a certain date. Then you can always make the *next* one bigger or black or perfect for use in a glass brick mausoleum or whatever. And we're a pretty supportive community.
If there is a reaper 2, consider playing.


----------



## Immortalia

Oh My Gosh, I LOVE THAT!!!!! We don't have a Home Goods anywhere near us, the closest thing we probably have is an Old Time Pottery. 



Araniella said:


> Would it be wrong to add to my wish list that I really want the spider baby carriage from Home Goods? Perhaps my reaper has a giant discount --maybe they work there---and get a discount and can use coupons. I'd even be willing to pay shipping...LOL
> View attachment 165217


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

So funny... I was born and raised in Toledo. Lived on the East Side, went to Waite HS and got my degree at UT!


----------



## Immortalia

*Dear Victim,

I would just like to inform you that while you are sitting, drinking a cocktail out by the palm trees, or are they Oak trees...Maple? Anywho, I'll be busy creating a teaser gift just for you. *


----------



## ALKONOST

Immortalia said:


> *Dear Victim,
> 
> I would just like to inform you that while you are sitting, drinking a cocktail out by the palm trees, or are they Oak trees...Maple? Anywho, I'll be busy creating a teaser gift just for you. *


Excellent! I'll let fedex know to deliver to the person sitting and sipping appl pie shots under the old oak tree in my front yard


----------



## The Auditor

ondeko said:


> That would have been cool to know about when I lived in Toledo. As my art gets more Halloween themed I may keep it in mind as a possible sales venue.


You definitely should. I've been talking with one of the exhibitors, who raves about this show. Apparently, there's one in Florida, too, but it doesn't hold a candle to Ghoultide.

Oh, and of course, Auditors are well known for our ability to keep secrets....


----------



## WitchyKitty

Teasers are beginning to be mailed?!?! Yays! That means gifts will surely start to follow! I can't wait to start seeing pics of what everyone received! Hmmm...should I mail something out yet or not...I simply cannot decide when I want to ship stuff. Do not worry, my victim, I'm much too excited for you to get your gifts from me to wait until shipping deadline to ship them out! Soon, my sweet victim...SOON...Mwahahaha!!!!!! 
(WitchyKitty sits wondering if her own reaper will wait until last minute to ship...the suspense!!  )


----------



## WitchyKitty

So do people post pics of the teasers they receive as well? Just wondering.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

I'm still a couple weeks away from when I will ship. Too much to do for the project I decided to tackle for my victim. I also have a professional certification test this Friday I have been half studying for, and half ignoring with all this reaper action. I hope that they are pleased when they receive their harvest.


----------



## Immortalia

I know I would, just out of sheer excitement to share!!!!! I fully expect to see a pic Witchy!


----------



## ondeko

Pumpkinprincess said:


> So funny... I was born and raised in Toledo. Lived on the East Side, went to Waite HS and got my degree at UT!


Small world  I got both my bachelors degrees at UT and I started my masters in history there before I decided I really wanted to be a glass blower. My wife taught in the chemistry dept at UT and I graduated undergrad in '97 and taught history of western civ as a grad student for a semester in '98 (?) Funny that you now live in WA--we lived in Vancouver, WA for a year


----------



## creeperguardian

Ok here is this weeks hint my victim has a possible like for zombiezz and i know many of you do sooo who might it be. Stay tuned for next weeks hint hints will continue the day my victim has their gift or as many as i can give that i can think of hehe lol.


----------



## ALKONOST

What would be a good example of a teaser? I didn't send one out last year in the SRII but, did see that a few others did.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I worked on a teaser this afternoon as well.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Immortalia said:


> I know I would, just out of sheer excitement to share!!!!! I fully expect to see a pic Witchy!


Lol. If I happen to get a teaser from my reaper, I will share...if the thread for sharing pics is up by then. Oh, and whoever is my reaper, don't worry, you don't have to send a teaser if you don't want, lol. I'm happy just waiting for my box and the wonderful goodies you found for me! If do decide to send a teaser, that's great, too. Up to you! I just want to see the pics of anyone who does get one!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

ALKONOST said:


> What would be a good example of a teaser? I didn't send one out last year in the SRII but, did see that a few others did.


It looks like a card or handmade note letting the victim know their reaping will soon arrive. Some people add a tiny gift as well. However, I've not done SR before, so I'm just going by pictures from last years SR and Mini SR.


----------



## ALKONOST

For some reason the Cracker Jack's box prize came to mind (the cool one from years ago... not the crap they put in them now) LOL


----------



## sikntwizted

Heh, looks like its the year of the teaser!


----------



## Immortalia

Tee hee, looks like I've opened a can of worms!....Hmmm....worms. Might be a good teaser, let me go check my victim's "like list".






















Hmmm, that would be a No! LOL However, she does like Dead things.


----------



## Kelloween

Dr. Phibes said:


> I believe I have done too much talking for some peoples liking the past few days...back to lurking mode and concentrating on the task at hand for me...


Yeh, I think you talk to much..lol


----------



## LadySherry

[QUOTE Hmmm, that would be a No! LOL However, she does like Dead things.[/QUOTE]

But worms do go with dead things....... if it is me go ahead and send me worms.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Kelloween said:


> Yeh, I think you talk to much..lol


You would!...


----------



## Spinechiller

I went shopping for my Victim yesterday, it won't be long now my fellow Victim


----------



## bethene

at work today, the back of my brain was always thinking about what to do for my victim,, I think I came up with something, plus some smaller things to add to the box!!! hehehe,,,,, this will be fun!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelloween

Dr. Phibes said:


> You would!...


lol, you need to be making my gift..and thinking about decorating the box..


----------



## Kelloween

Am I the only one who hasn't even thought about what they are sending their victim?


----------



## offmymeds

yes, Kelloween you are.......LOL


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Kelloween said:


> Am I the only one who hasn't even thought about what they are sending their victim?


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Just thought this was funny


----------



## MissMandy

How was your day boils and ghouls?


----------



## Kelloween

Hi Mandy..Im covered with paint as usual..good day here, how bout yours?


----------



## ondeko

Kelloween said:


> Am I the only one who hasn't even thought about what they are sending their victim?


Well, I've given it a lot of thought. I haven't done anything about it since i'm not going to mail until the very last possible moment anyway. But I think you'll like what I'm sending.


----------



## Kelloween

ondeko said:


> Well, I've given it a lot of thought. I haven't done anything about it since i'm not going to mail until the very last possible moment anyway. But I think you'll like what I'm sending.


Im sure I will Ondeko ! ..


----------



## WitchyKitty

I don't know how anyone could NOT think about their victim, lol! It's like 90% of what I think if now! Someone help me and my reaper insanity!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Covered in paint, Kelloween? Hmm.....possibly something to do with your victim's gift?? Today was purdy good. Spent the day with a friend....and her pool  Got a little burnt though, but that's nothing new for me lol


----------



## thepropfinder

I don't have enough money for this maybe next year.


----------



## Kelloween

I'm crafted out..I have been painting non stop for months....Im gonna finish this one Im painting and then take a breather..then I will think victim..after all we have awhile, don't we?


----------



## Bethany

Sure I can keep a secret. 
Covered in Modge Podge & Glitter today. Glad my victim LOVES Glitter!!


----------



## Bethany

Kelloween we only have a month, actually less than that now.


----------



## Ophelia

Ooh, I've got family that used to live in Chelsea, and are still relatively(no pun intended) near. Maybe it's time to visit them. And it's the weekend before my birthday. Hmm... 

Today started well, then moved on to be crappy. I'm hoping it swings back the other way soon.


----------



## MissMandy

I feel waterlogged lol. Think I'll take a nap in the tent. Wake me up when the shenanigans begin!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Kelloween said:


> I'm crafted out..I have been painting non stop for months....Im gonna finish this one Im painting and then take a breather..then I will think victim..after all we have awhile, don't we?


If I'm your victim I REQUIRE one of those RAD paintings in the box I receive. VERY talented. Love that style.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Working on another small little extra for my victim! It's getting sooooo very close to time, my dear victim...so very close...


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Dr. Phibes said:


> If I'm your victim I REQUIRE one of those RAD paintings in the box I receive. VERY talented. Love that style.


Replying to my own statement, I'd like to ask, would you Kelloween, and others, call that style 'Americana Art'? I'm sitting here listening to Dave Alvin's 'Ashgrove' , grilling some chops, and thinking that is 'Americana Rock'. Your paintings remind me of that 'style'.


----------



## MissMandy

Shhhh reapers are reaping in here


----------



## WitchyKitty

My husband a few minutes ago: "Now what are you making??" Hahaha...yeah, I've been a busy little reaper I guess.


----------



## Araniella

I'm thinking you MUST have Kelloween since she's the last one to be reaped. Hold out an extra day. She loves the waiting. 




ondeko said:


> Well, I've given it a lot of thought. I haven't done anything about it since i'm not going to mail until the very last possible moment anyway. But I think you'll like what I'm sending.


----------



## Bethany

Cupcakes for energy! Need to get those gifts done.


----------



## MissMandy

Ordered a couple of things for my victim ~ mwuahaha. Need to get working on making something, but with the humidity creeping in this week, I'm afraid it won't dry


----------



## ondeko

Dr Phibes--Americana covers so much territory that, sure, what Kelloween does could fall into the category, but then so would the stuff that Saki.girl and I do. I think Kelloween is working in an mid 20th c American commercial style with roots in Art Nouveau [based on the vine patterns in the semicircular top panels on many of her signs]. That 30's-40's-50's style is what spawned the pin up style and while I'm pretty sure she could do it justice, her witches are a little too clothed to be traditional pin ups [although some of the poses are perfect]. 

Kelloween--if I'm your victim you'll need to paint at least one more thing before you can take a break .

Off to get some work done. I got 10lbs of .9mm stainless steel wire today and I need to figure out what to do with it. And just for Doc Phibes, the music in the workshop will kick off with 'Where Eagles Dare' by the Misfits. Then I'll let the iPod mix in some Blasters, X, Siousie & the Banshees, and some Oingo Boingo.


----------



## WitchyKitty

...........


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> How was your day boils and ghouls?


Well, I didn't lose a limb, that's a plus...although the night is young, so perhaps its premature to say that.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

ondeko said:


> Dr Phibes--Americana covers so much territory that, sure, what Kelloween does could fall into the category, but then so would the stuff that Saki.girl and I do. I think Kelloween is working in an mid 20th c American commercial style with roots in Art Nouveau [based on the vine patterns in the semicircular top panels on many of her signs]. That 30's-40's-50's style is what spawned the pin up style and while I'm pretty sure she could do it justice, her witches are a little too clothed to be traditional pin ups [although some of the poses are perfect].
> 
> Kelloween--if I'm your victim you'll need to paint at least one more thing before you can take a break .
> 
> Off to get some work done. I got 10lbs of .9mm stainless steel wire today and I need to figure out what to do with it. And just for Doc Phibes, the music in the workshop will kick off with 'Where Eagles Dare' by the Misfits. Then I'll let the iPod mix in some Blasters, X, Siousie & the Banshees, and some Oingo Boingo.


Thanks. I appreciate the explanation. So Americana is broken into decades or 'time periods'.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

ondeko said:


> Dr Phibes--Americana covers so much territory that, sure, what Kelloween does could fall into the category, but then so would the stuff that Saki.girl and I do. I think Kelloween is working in an mid 20th c American commercial style with roots in Art Nouveau [based on the vine patterns in the semicircular top panels on many of her signs]. That 30's-40's-50's style is what spawned the pin up style and while I'm pretty sure she could do it justice, her witches are a little too clothed to be traditional pin ups [although some of the poses are perfect].
> 
> Kelloween--if I'm your victim you'll need to paint at least one more thing before you can take a break .
> 
> Off to get some work done. I got 10lbs of .9mm stainless steel wire today and I need to figure out what to do with it. And just for Doc Phibes, the music in the workshop will kick off with 'Where Eagles Dare' by the Misfits. Then I'll let the iPod mix in some Blasters, X, Siousie & the Banshees, and some Oingo Boingo.


I actually heard 'where Eagles dare' in a Sailor Jerry's commercial the other day and nearly shat myself.


----------



## trentsketch

I picked up all my filler while on a supply run yesterday. Now I just need to build the big part of the gift. If I actually haunted this way myself, I'd be too greedy to give up what I have planned.


----------



## The Auditor

Never mind the rising light
There's no sign of day or dawning
In my heart it's still the night
And we'll stay until the morning....


----------



## WitchyKitty

So what witches, ghouls or spooks want to dance by the light of the Blue Moon tonight?! Right now, it's looking very lovely through the trees at my house! This Witchy needs to go outside and soak it in! (It's also a beautiful red full moon right now due to atmospheric conditions!)


----------



## Sidnami

Part A of my project is half way done while part 3 is still in parts stage! Part 2.3 is in debate , but at least selected. Yeah this guy!


----------



## Bethany

Correction! Went out and it is clear. Boy that's one bright moon!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany said:


> Correction! Went our and it is clear. Boy that's one bright moon!


Oh, it's clear and very bright...just tinged red. It was more reddish earlier on the treeline...as it gets higher, like now, the red should clear and become truly white and bright! I was just outside enjoying it. Came back in to check on my project and grab an nice glass of spiced cider...then back out I will go!


----------



## hallorenescene

I want to dance by the light of the moon. lalalalalaaaaaaaaa


----------



## The Auditor

Is there a better time to dance, then in the light of the moon? Is there a better place to dance, than wrapped in Her embrace?


----------



## WitchyKitty

Join me! Let us dance!


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, those are pretty witch kitty. 
dance, dance they say
for life is just the moment


----------



## Dr. Phibes

In about 10 mins I am heading to the lab to paint and crank the tunes.


----------



## Bethany

I'm debating whether or not to work on my gifts some more or wait until tomorrow.......


----------



## moonwitchkitty

The Auditor said:


> Is there a better time to dance, then in the light of the moon? Is there a better place to dance, than wrapped in Her embrace?


in the middle of the woods skyclad and let your spirit soar.


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Buy one, get one half price, hum…One for me, one for my victim. Sorry victim I’m just not real crafty, Martha Stewart is the devil incarnate. Me? I'm banned at Michael's, JoAnn's, and several scrapbooking stores. It’s a win win.


----------



## WitchyKitty

moonwitchkitty said:


> in the middle of the woods skyclad and let your spirit soar.


Yes! I was just out in my back yard amongst the trees, enjoying my beautiful moon...though I could not be skyclad, for fear of my neighbors taking pics or calling the cops, lol. Sigh...if only to live somewhere more private and filled with nature...for now, I just live in a neighborhood along the boarder of the woods. Still quite peaceful at night.


----------



## bethene

I got a rock,, love your "locale"!!!!!! made me laugh!!!!!!!


----------



## The Auditor

Whiskey you're the devil
You're leading me astray
O'er hills and mountains
Until I'm merry gay
You're sweeter
Stronger
Decenter
You're spunkier than tea
Oh whiskey you're me darlin' drunk or sober


----------



## WitchyKitty

Not the best pic, as I only have a normal camera...no fancy extra zoom lenses with low lighting pic abilities, lol, but it's still kinda neat. So super bright it lit up everything, including my quick pic, lol. Blue Moon, 2013:


----------



## WitchyKitty

Well...I think I'm finished with everything I needed to actually make for my victim. Box is decorated. Got my packing materials. Bought several extra things. Now to just add any finishing touches needed and I think I will be ready to roll this thing out. The question of the evening is...do I send early...or do I make my victim wait?? Hmmmmm...decisions, decisions...


----------



## katshead42

Wow thanks for the heads up on the moon. It's particularly nice tonight.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I have so many plans for your reaping victim. I just need to get some supplies and get started. I am amazed by those who are either ready to ship or almost ready. But don't you worry sweet victim! Good things come to those who wait!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I guess it's bed time for this reaper. Going to check once more on my latest victim project, get one more peek at the moon then call it a night. Goodnight everyone! Spooky dreams!!


----------



## sikntwizted

It's one big bright huge moon. Kinda glad I'm not at work, though I should be. Spent all day at a different ER due to a friend's dad's death. So, night off for me. Now I gotta clean the house. The guys at work are crying 'cause they're busy. Oh well, I'll be hiding in the bushes tonight!


----------



## Teresa M

Up to 220 now! Arrrgggghhhh! Almost 17 hour day today; hopefully going to be off Sunday, if not, no day off this week. Sooooo tired, just going to bed. Not evn going to look at what I am missing until Thursday. Pooh.  Good night all.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Pumpkin5 said:


> HA HA HA!!!! My first teaser package is on it's way. Muhahahahahahaaaaaa......this is so much FUN!!! (I strangely feel ahead of the game...........)
> 
> P.S. My victim is going to be PO'ed....it is full of glittered skulls.....hee, hee, hee.......


_Obviously I'm not your victim. I don't mind glitter at all. Fairy's love glitter.  _



kathy2008 said:


> Thanks, Hallo! But I'll FEEL like a newbie on this site for a long time I think, SO MUCH TALENT! I'm a recovering perfectionist and judge my own work very critically. It seems like you make something & immediately think, "Oh, I could have painted it black or made it larger, etc." I continue to work on this failing of mine, among others!


I understand where you are coming from! I'm a perfectionist myself. I can't tell you how many things in life I haven't tried simply for that reason. I feel that if I can't do them perfectly, I'm not going to do them at all. NOT a good motto to have. Have you heard the quote, "We are our own worst critic? Everyone does that to themselves, so you're not alone. Just remember that no one sees the item you made through the same set of eyes, so no one will see the "flaw" you see. The recipient, especially if they don't share the same talent, is usually in awe of the gift and looks at it in amazement and wonder and appreciation. Many years ago I owned and operated a bakery/confectionery business. I remember one time making the ugliest birthday cake for a child. The lady ordered a round German chocolate cake with custom colored toy-shaped chocolate decorations. I was so embarrassed by it (because in my opinion German chocolate cake is elegant and colored toy-shaped chocolates {for a child} should be on a colorful children's cake) that when I put the cake in it's clear box, I placed the cake in a brown paper bag so no one could see it. When I gave it to the woman, she loved it! She was so proud of it and showed it everyone; strangers and all. It was at that point that I realized it's okay to make something I think is ugly as long it's exactly what someone else wants. That's a long way to come for a perfectionist! 

You're also correct in saying that there is so much talent here on Halloween Forum. There sure is! We have people who are AMAZING at building props; both static and pneumatic. There are people who can sew costumes. My late mother was a GODDESS on the sewing machine. I took for granted that she'd always be here and I never learned to sew. Oh how I regret that decision! Of course we have our Tombstone Queen *cough, *cough* Terra, graphic freaks, music moguls, and people like me who can tear it up in the kitchen. The best part? We're all willing to share. My Mom always told me that's what the difference is with people who have great talent and those who are sure of themselves with that talent - they'll share, they're not greedy. (Take the potion labels for example - how may of you wonderful graphics folks have created and shared YOUR labels freely with us here only to have them show up on other websites and passed off as other's work FOR A FEE?)



WitchyKitty said:


> So do people post pics of the teasers they receive as well? Just wondering.


People do post pictures of their teasers, but usually a date is given as to when we can start posting pics. That way those who haven't gotten reaped can't use their powers of deduction to figure out who their reapers are.  And for the record, I'm not a tease. 



Kelloween said:


> Am I the only one who hasn't even thought about what they are sending their victim?


Nope Kelloween, you're not the only one. I haven't come up with any ideas either. My last few months have been quite rough on the home front so I haven't even gotten in gear yet. I had unexpected brain surgery several months ago and I'm not driving (I also live alone and my Mom passed away unexpectedly last month - she was my driver) so I haven't even gotten out to see the first Halloween decoration! I'm starting to have withdrawals I think.  My neighbors are weirdos, like real weirdos. Like, lock someone up in their house weirdos, never come outside weirdos. Never let their children or come outside themselves weirdos. If they weren't, I'd pay them to borrow their huskies and I'd hook them up to my wheelchair from when I shattered my leg and I'd "mush" them to the craft stores about a 1/4 mile from my house!


----------



## Kelloween

Dr. Phibes said:


> If I'm your victim I REQUIRE one of those RAD paintings in the box I receive. VERY talented. Love that style.


If you are my victim..you get glitter pumpkins and candy corn..lol


----------



## Junit

I finally got on to see who my victim is!!! It will be so fun shopping


----------



## AsH-1031

WitchyKitty said:


> Now to just add any finishing touches needed and I think I will be ready to roll this thing out. The question of the evening is...do I send early...or do I make my victim wait?? Hmmmmm...decisions, decisions...


I would definitely make them wait... unless it's me and then you should absolutely send it as soon as you're done.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Kelloween said:


> If you are my victim..you get glitter pumpkins and candy corn..lol


Huh? Boooooo. You can keep them for your fairy land display!


----------



## hallorenescene

giggle fairy, I agree with you. my niece wanted me to make her daughter a doll for her birthday. she sent me this material. it was red this, red that, red everything. and I didn't think a lot of the reds went together. so I incorporated my own material. and then I styled the hair so cute. when I gave her the doll, she went off on me. she was really mad. she didn't like the material, she didn't like the hair, so I made another doll. I made it all red material and instead of giving the doll nice curls, I left straight hair just hanging. it was hideous. if at least the reds somehow matched, and the hair back from the face. when I gave it to her, you should have seen her face, it lit up, she loved it. she kept stroking the dolls hair and was in awe. I don't think anyone could love that doll but her.


----------



## Miss Erie

ondeko said:


> Well, Victim, I have visited every profile for every person who has posted to the likes/dislikes page. Sometimes I was logged in, sometimes I wasn't because it's more fun for me that way. there is something that amusing me about the idea that seeing my name in a visitor log doesn't necessarily mean I'm reaping that person--and *not* seeing my name doesn't mean I'm not their reaper. I can give this hint. My victim is good at keeping secrets. Now I'm off to see about buying a new and bigger oxygen tank so I can melt a glob of glass the size of a small pumpkin and make a skull. Might be for you, dear victim, because you like skulls, but it might just be because I like making skulls and melting glass and today I want to multitask and make glass skulls.


I can't wait to get it! I'm a Scorpio, so ya know, secrets are my thing. And boy do I love skulls. Just pack it well for shipping, ok?


----------



## Ophelia

GiggleFairy said:


> And for the record, I'm not a tease.


Funniest thing I've read all night!


----------



## Miss Erie

Dr. Phibes said:


> Dr. Phibes likes the Misfits song 'Skulls' and posted the video here a few weeks ago......hmmmmmmm.......


Oh how I love that song! Takes me back many years... Great song to blast in the car on a hot summer day.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Miss Erie said:


> Oh how I love that song! Takes me back many years... Great song to blast in the car on a hot summer day.


----------



## Miss Erie

gotta have you on my wall...
LOL, great find. Thanks for posting that. I think I dated that kid in the intro


----------



## creeperguardian

Pumpkin5 said:


> HA HA HA!!!! My first teaser package is on it's way. Muhahahahahahaaaaaa......this is so much FUN!!! (I strangely feel ahead of the game...........)
> 
> P.S. My victim is going to be PO'ed....it is full of glittered skulls.....hee, hee, hee.......


I don't like glitter O_O give a hinttt xD


----------



## Pumpkin5

creeperguardian said:


> I don't like glitter O_O give a hinttt xD


 Hey Creeper when I stalked you....you had tons of pictures of glittered and glitzy....was I stalking the wrong victim???


----------



## WitchyKitty

Good morning fellow reapers...and victims! Another hot, icky day to keep me locked indoors...which will probably make me want to make more items for my victim, lol...or I could just play video games.


----------



## Ophelia

Heading out in a few minutes to gather all of the necessary reaping items. So excited!! (Pray for well behaved kids, please!)


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

I'm sending a teaser, too. But I was wondering if there will be another official pictures thread like there was last year so it's easier to find picture posts.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Sublime Nightmare said:


> I'm sending a teaser, too. But I was wondering if there will be another official pictures thread like there was last year so it's easier to find picture posts.


I think Bethene said she would start one as soon as people started sending their gifts...no idea if it will be started early for teaser gifts though. I think some teasers are already out in the mail.


----------



## Immortalia

Ugh, yet ANOTHER rainy day forcasted for my area. If this keeps up we'll all need to start boating to work! Unfortunately, it also means the humidity is SO bad that I can't work on my projects....at least until this calms down a bit. At least I can finish up my teaser and get it in the mail this weekend....  

Be on the lookout oh wonderful victim!!!!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Was up until 1:30 AM listening to the Pirate game and working on my victims ______, off to work at 7 AM......dragging....


----------



## ondeko

I just finished painting some very awesome things. The things have skulls painted on them. I also finished the base coats of paint on a mini coffin and I dug out of my 'bought at thrift stores' tote 2 DIY glass bell jars and 2 glass display domes with wood stands. I'll clean them up after lunch. why am I writing all this? Because I want my victim to know what I am doing even if they don't know if I am doing it for them.


----------



## Bethany

Dr. Phibes said:


> Was up until 1:30 AM listening to the Pirate game and working on my victims ______, off to work at 7 AM......dragging....


hopefully your day goes quickly.

ondeko, as your victim, I know I will LOVE whatever you make for me.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

I painted some designs on glass with a paint pen. I wanted to kind of seal the paint on, so i went over the glass with a layer of translucent paint, and then a clear coat over that. It didn't dry as smooth as I had hoped. Will going over it with more layers of clear coat help smooth it out? I'm fearful I am going to have to totally redo it and it was 3 hours of work.


----------



## Bethany

I don't think it will smooth it out.


----------



## Hearts1003

I sure do hope my victim likes what I'm making. I've never made this before and it seemed like they really wanted something homemade. Sure hope this turns out like I'm hoping!


----------



## ALKONOST

Hearts1003 said:


> I sure do hope my victim likes what I'm making. I've never made this before and it seemed like they really wanted something homemade. Sure hope this turns out like I'm hoping!


HA! Now I know who my reaper is


----------



## Bethany

Never fear Hearts.. I will love what you are making for me.


----------



## S_Toast

Phooey... missed sign up by 4 days. I seem to do that every year. Happy Reaping to all!


----------



## WitchyKitty

S_Toast said:


> Phooey... missed sign up by 4 days. I seem to do that every year. Happy Reaping to all!


If I'm not mistaken, there may be a SRII after this one?? If there is, keep an eye out and join that one for sure!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

I'm putting tape on the box. Any last requests, victim? I'm hoping to put it in the mail this weekend! Victim Beware!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

For those, like me, who are new to SR this year...don't forget to get a tracking number and PM it to Bethene when you ship! That way your gift will be kept track of, and she knows when to start the SR Pictures thread, as well!


----------



## WitchyKitty

All these people giving hints about their victims and I still don't have the slightest clue as to who my reaper could be!! I'm so excited to find out who it is...


----------



## kathy2008

GiggleFairy said:


> _Obviously I'm not your victim. I don't mind glitter at all. Fairy's love glitter.  _
> 
> 
> 
> I understand where you are coming from! I'm a perfectionist myself. I can't tell you how many things in life I haven't tried simply for that reason. I feel that if I can't do them perfectly, I'm not going to do them at all. NOT a good motto to have. Have you heard the quote, "We are our own worst critic? Everyone does that to themselves, so you're not alone. Just remember that no one sees the item you made through the same set of eyes, so no one will see the "flaw" you see. The recipient, especially if they don't share the same talent, is usually in awe of the gift and looks at it in amazement and wonder and appreciation. Many years ago I owned and operated a bakery/confectionery business. I remember one time making the ugliest birthday cake for a child. The lady ordered a round German chocolate cake with custom colored toy-shaped chocolate decorations. I was so embarrassed by it (because in my opinion German chocolate cake is elegant and colored toy-shaped chocolates {for a child} should be on a colorful children's cake) that when I put the cake in it's clear box, I placed the cake in a brown paper bag so no one could see it. When I gave it to the woman, she loved it! She was so proud of it and showed it everyone; strangers and all. It was at that point that I realized it's okay to make something I think is ugly as long it's exactly what someone else wants. That's a long way to come for a perfectionist!
> 
> Thanks GiggleFairy for the pep talk I needed it! I have one little project I will post when it's done should only take about an hour to do & I keep putting it off because I'm having my 1st party in 15 years and I feel like I'll never get it all done! (I guess a lot of people feel like that! LOL)
> 
> You're also correct in saying that there is so much talent here on Halloween Forum. There sure is! We have people who are AMAZING at building props; both static and pneumatic. There are people who can sew costumes. My late mother was a GODDESS on the sewing machine. I took for granted that she'd always be here and I never learned to sew. Oh how I regret that decision! Of course we have our Tombstone Queen *cough, *cough* Terra, graphic freaks, music moguls, and people like me who can tear it up in the kitchen. The best part? We're all willing to share. My Mom always told me that's what the difference is with people who have great talent and those who are sure of themselves with that talent - they'll share, they're not greedy. (Take the potion labels for example - how may of you wonderful graphics folks have created and shared YOUR labels freely with us here only to have them show up on other websites and passed off as other's work FOR A FEE?)
> Terra is exactly who I was thinking of in the master craftsman/woman dept!! As for the labels, "Instant Karma's gonna getcha" on the thief, after the owner gets them taken off etsy or wherever.
> 
> Nope Kelloween, you're not the only one. I haven't come up with any ideas either. My last few months have been quite rough on the home front so I haven't even gotten in gear yet. I had unexpected brain surgery several months ago and I'm not driving (I also live alone and my Mom passed away unexpectedly last month - she was my driver) so I haven't even gotten out to see the first Halloween decoration! I'm starting to have withdrawals I think.  My neighbors are weirdos, like real weirdos. Like, lock someone up in their house weirdos, never come outside weirdos. Never let their children or come outside themselves weirdos. If they weren't, I'd pay them to borrow their huskies and I'd hook them up to my wheelchair from when I shattered my leg and I'd "mush" them to the craft stores about a 1/4 mile from my house!


I too live mostly happily alone with just my cat. So sorry to hear about your health issues and your Mom. The huskie plan sounds like a winner to me! They should want their dogs to get exercise right? Oh, right, they're weirdos....


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hey!!! I just saw I hit my 500th post!!!!!!!!!!! Yays! Now I can make up a new title for myself,or so I've read? Well then...no idea what to put. I must think on this. I'll probably change it several times before I decide on one I like best, lol, if I know myself!


----------



## Bethany

Sublime Nightmare said:


> I'm putting tape on the box. Any last requests, victim? I'm hoping to put it in the mail this weekend! Victim Beware!!


I will be waiting patiently until it arrives.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Sublime Nightmare said:


> I'm putting tape on the box. Any last requests, victim? I'm hoping to put it in the mail this weekend! Victim Beware!!


 Yay! I can't wait to see what you got me!


----------



## Kelloween

Wow, you guys are quick!!


----------



## Immortalia

I look forward to that wonderful sounding Reaper Box!!!!!! 



ondeko said:


> I just finished painting some very awesome things. The things have skulls painted on them. I also finished the base coats of paint on a mini coffin and I dug out of my 'bought at thrift stores' tote 2 DIY glass bell jars and 2 glass display domes with wood stands. I'll clean them up after lunch. why am I writing all this? Because I want my victim to know what I am doing even if they don't know if I am doing it for them.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

WitchyKitty said:


> All these people giving hints about their victims and I still don't have the slightest clue as to who mine could be!! I'm so excited to find out who it is...


Have ya sent bethene a PM about it?


----------



## Saki.Girl

teaser pic


----------



## WitchyKitty

beautifulnightmare said:


> Have ya sent bethene a PM about it?


Oops, let me rephrase that: All these people giving out hints as to who their victim is, and I haven't the slightest clue who my "reaper" could be. I've had my victim for awhile.


----------



## GiggleFairy

hallorenescene said:


> giggle fairy, I agree with you. my niece wanted me to make her daughter a doll for her birthday. she sent me this material. it was red this, red that, red everything. and I didn't think a lot of the reds went together. so I incorporated my own material. and then I styled the hair so cute. when I gave her the doll, she went off on me. she was really mad. she didn't like the material, she didn't like the hair, so I made another doll. I made it all red material and instead of giving the doll nice curls, I left straight hair just hanging. it was hideous. if at least the reds somehow matched, and the hair back from the face. when I gave it to her, you should have seen her face, it lit up, she loved it. she kept stroking the dolls hair and was in awe. I don't think anyone could love that doll but her.


First, I've just got to say this. I don't see how anyone could NOT like any doll you make. I was fortunate in that my first year in the Secret Reaper exchange I was your victim. You made a witch for me. I LOVE HER! I have good news and bad news about her. Good news - She sits out all year. Bad news - She sits out all year in my daughter's room on her dresser, lol. Each part of my witch is so neat. Her necklace, which is a real bracelet that can be worn, the fabric of her dress, she's just so neat! Secondly, yes! What you've described is exactly what I'm talking about! Your "red doll", my "German chocolate/custom colored-chocolate toy pieces cake" - those lackluster creations that brought someone else pure joy because they were EXACTLY what someone else wanted. That was the perfectionist lesson I learned; to stop looking at my creations through my own eyes.



Ophelia said:


> Funniest thing I've read all night!


 Glad I could make you giggle Ophelia. Guess I haven't lost my touch.



kathy2008 said:


> I too live mostly happily alone with just my cat. So sorry to hear about your health issues and your Mom. The huskie plan sounds like a winner to me! They should want their dogs to get exercise right? Oh, right, they're weirdos....
> View attachment 165582



kathy2008, thanks for your sympathies. I'm a walking health freak and miracle. Just in the past couple of years I've overcome some serious crap! I'll share a few "high points" with you, but here's an oldie first.

At 16, I had my first cardiac arrest and was pronounced deceased. I've had several arrests since then and failed heart surgery as well.

Here are a couple of the more recent things that have happened in succession - one each year, all correct grammar excluded:

- Bit by brown recluse on left leg about an inch above the knee; visited ER in wee hours Saturday morning. Barely even looked like ant bite, but EXCRUCIATINGLY painful. Monday entire leg swollen from toes to lady bits. Bite about the size of a baseball, oozing. Couldn't walk. Signed papers in ER for above the knee leg amputation. Surgery on Tuesday - woke up with HUGE hole in leg, but still had my leg. Spent about 3 months in hospital and several months in hyperbaric/wound care.

- Walking, normal paced, behind my daughter. Stepped on right leg and it folded. Fell forward on hands and noticed bone sticking out of right shin. Pushed myself on back with legs in air. Lifted right leg in air and bone sucked back in leg. Neighbors called ambulance. Emergency surgery - broke ankle, foot, hip, fibia in two places, tibia had a spiral compound fracture. Ended up having multiple surgeries and spent a year in a wheelchair.

- Intracranial Hypertension spike - my neuro didn't do my lumbar puncture as quickly as my ophthalmologist had requested and the pressure in my skull built up too high. My left and right lobes of my brain ripped apart a little over 4 cm right between my eyes. Another extended stay in the hospital.


I don't have "little things" happen to me. I don't get common colds. And for the past decade or so, every year I have something major happen. It's just crazy. There were soooo many things I was once able to do and then BAM! It was all gone. Now many things are a challenge, or I can't do them at all. My mom was also my biggest supporter and she's gone now. Oddly, I'm okay. I don't mind hardships. I don't mind health struggles. I've been given some pretty serious issues in my life and I've always come out on top. Mom and I also always joked that "I'm wired wrong" because when threats are in my face, that's when I feel like I'm most clear-headed. Don't get me wrong, I still fall apart at times, but it's usually when the threat is over.


I also have a cat! A VERY talkative, solid black cat named Esmeralda. Esme' for short. She tells me she'd be glad to drive if I'd work the pedals, but she has no f'ing disposable thumbs. I keep trying to tell her they're called "opposable", but she just doesn't listed. She says _every year_ she asks Santa for disposable thumbs and _every year_ that fat bastard forgets. I just don't know what I'm going to do about her cussing problem.

I absolutely LOVE the picture you posted with the dog/wheelchair. You also got me thinking with your husky/exercise comment. My neighbors don't even get their dogs out of the house for exercise. At one point they had 13 pure bread huskies indoors. They have a two-bedroom house by the way and not much of a back yard due to an over-sized porch, medium-sized shed, wooden swing set with fort (I don't know what exactly you call them, but it's not the cheap A-frame swing set), trampoline with net, trees, and the very tall wooden privacy fence built INSIDE of the already there hurricane fence separating our yards with the trees growing in between the two. The poor dogs get zero exercise. The child that lives there will be 11 next month and you never see her.


----------



## Immortalia

VERY COOL Saki!


----------



## Immortalia

LOL Witchy, you're so silly..... Maybe Hallow can share some candy corn with you and wake you up a bit??? 



WitchyKitty said:


> Oops, let me rephrase that: All these people giving out hints as to who their victim is, and I haven't the slightest clue who my "reaper" could be. I've had my victim for awhile.


----------



## ALKONOST

Did someone say candycorn was being passed around?


----------



## WitchyKitty

GiggleFairy said:


> I also have a cat! A VERY talkative, solid black cat named Esmeralda. Esme' for short. She tells me she'd be glad to drive if I'd work the pedals, but she has no f'ing disposable thumbs. I keep trying to tell her they're called "opposable", but she just doesn't listed. She says _every year_ she asks Santa for disposable thumbs and _every year_ that fat bastard forgets. I just don't know what I'm going to do about her cussing problem.


LOL! I'm a cat person, obviously, so this ^^^ made me totally laugh! 

As for those poor Huskies...I wish people who decide to let an animal into their life would take the responsibility to care for them correctly!! That makes me so very angry. It's the same for kids, too. Prepare to love and care for your children and animal children if you plan on having them/adopting them!!!

Having health issues is definitely not fun. Mine may not be quite as bad as yours...but I do have many crummy health issues that make normal life a chore sometimes. The hospital has seen me quite a few times, and doctors do regularly. I can somewhat sympathize with ya' on that, hun. I'm sorry you have to go through any pain or difficulty...as I am anyone else who deals with health issues on a regular basis. This is why I like things like Secret Reaper...it gives me something else to put my mind on instead of thinking about other life issues going on!


----------



## Hollows Eva

I share my candycorn with noone!
Sorry ive been quiet, and I have yet to catch up on posts. Work stuff interrupted my halloween spirit so rudely. i will catch up in the weekend. I can say this: Im quite pleased with my victim and I have so many ideas. Only downside is, I cant choose what to go with..


----------



## Hollows Eva

blah.. mistype.. oh well.. I can just use the space to tell my victim that I will in fact be doing something handmade this year - Two years of victims who apparently didnt care much for their present hasnt trown me complelt of, which is unforturate for YOU my dear victim, as you WILL have one of my clumsy but very heartfelt creations


----------



## Ophelia

*WitchyKitty*, I'm right there with you on the 500th post. I noticed when it happened with me, then couldn't think of anything cool to swap it out with. 

*GiggleFairy*, there is a reason you were blessed with that name. I have to say, your wiring is perfect. Were it any different, we wouldn't be graced with your presence. *Witch Hazel* was an amazing woman, and it's easy to see that you two were peas in a pod(PF being the third pea).

I had a mostly successful shopping trip today. They were out of stock for one thing I needed, and it looks as though I may have to order another online. We'll see. I was hoping to have it all done and shipped by the middle of next week, but it won't happen if I've got to wait on this stuff!  On the up side, the kids were pretty good!


----------



## Ophelia

Aww, Hollows, I will love whatever you send me!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Miss Erie said:


> gotta have you on my wall...
> LOL, great find. Thanks for posting that. I think I dated that kid in the intro


That must of been one of the Misfits legendary Halloween shows in NYC as Glenn has on that crazy mask.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Kelloween said:


> Wow, you guys are quick!!











Oh my, oh my, where has the time gone?


----------



## bethene

well, rooted around in my stuff and found something I was looking for to start working on, also have afew other ideas!!!! hope this thing turns out like it looks in my head!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Watching some Paranormal Witness...getting into a spooky mood to help me think of any last minute things I can throw into my victims shipping box...though it's already pretty darn full...


----------



## MissMandy

Good evening (count Dracula voice). Spent another day poolside. Oh my poor fair skin.....I need aloe! 

Paranormal Witness is a good show! But I won't watch it at night LOL


----------



## Kelloween

Dr. Phibes said:


> View attachment 165612
> 
> 
> Oh my, oh my, where has the time gone?



That would be me...lol, but I always get er done!!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Kelloween said:


> That would be me...lol, but I always get er done!!


Oh, so my painting is done? When are you shipping? i'll keep an eye out for it!


----------



## Kelloween

Here is is what Mr Dr Phibes is gonna get..cute little pink glitter pumpkins..lol


----------



## WitchyKitty

MissMandy said:


> Good evening (count Dracula voice). Spent another day poolside. Oh my poor fair skin.....I need aloe!
> 
> Paranormal Witness is a good show! But I won't watch it at night LOL


I like this show because I love to listen to ghost stories!!!


----------



## Bethany

Dr. Phibes said:


> Oh, so my painting is done? When are you shipping? i'll keep an eye out for it!


Oh No! It is mine!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Kelloween said:


> Hers is what Mr Dr Phibes is gonna get..cute little pink glitter pumpkins..lol
> 
> View attachment 165633


My neighbor has been annoying me as her lawn is 1.5' tall and the dandelion fluff blows into my yard, spreading their seeds. Those would be lovely to rifle through her window Halloween night!


----------



## Bethany

Dr. Phibes said:


> My neighbor has been annoying me as her lawn is 1.5' tall and the dandelion fluff blows into my yard, spreading their seeds. Those would be lovely to rifle through her window Halloween night!


I would LOVE to have the dandylion seeds.  I want a bottle full so I can label it "Bottled WIshes".


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Bethany said:


> I would LOVE to have the dandylion seeds.  I want a bottle full so I can label it "Bottled WIshes".


Message me your name and address. I'll mail you an envelope of them!


----------



## ondeko

Kelloween said:


> That would be me...lol, but I always get er done!!


This should be here until I have packed the box and gotten it ready to ship. *Then* I procrastinate.


----------



## Bethany

Dr. Phibes said:


> Message me your name and address. I'll mail you an envelope of them!


Done!! Thank you !! Now to prepare my jar!!


----------



## djkeebz

Had my first pumpkin ale of the season tonight! It's officially time to start celebrating! I tried the Pumpkick from the makers of Fat Tire. Now I'm in the mood to start doing some stalking tonite!


----------



## Kelloween

Dr. Phibes said:


> Message me your name and address. I'll mail you an envelope of them!


Don;t give him your address, he may be a stalker..HAHAHA (nah , he would leave a trail of pink glitter and dandelions)


----------



## Bethany

Kelloween said:


> Don;t give him your address, he may be a stalker..HAHAHA (nah , he would leave a trail of pink glitter and dandelions)


Huh? WHAT?! OH NO too late!!


----------



## obcessedwithit

oh my , what a busy reaper you have been! I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!!!!!! I love it got my hotel desk bell and lots of other cool stuff. what a n early surprise. I am going on vacation Friday so will have to post pics next week...........but I love my gifts. The reaper really did their home work..................................thank you!!!!!!


----------



## djkeebz

What? Already! Lucky!


----------



## MissMandy

Wow, that was fast!


----------



## Bethany

(I love this pic)


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

obcessedwithit said:


> oh my , what a busy reaper you have been! I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!!!!!! I love it got my hotel desk bell and lots of other cool stuff. what a n early surprise. I am going on vacation Friday so will have to post pics next week...........but I love my gifts. The reaper really did their home work..................................thank you!!!!!!


Guess we need that pictures thread now!


----------



## obcessedwithit

MissMandy said:


> Wow, that was fast!


I know RIGHT!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Bethany said:


> Huh? WHAT?! OH NO too late!!


My reaping attire....









BEWARE THE MIST ON YOUR WINDOW, FOR IT IS BUT MY BREATH!


----------



## MissMandy

SEXY! lmao


----------



## WitchyKitty

obcessedwithit said:


> oh my , what a busy reaper you have been! I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!!!!!! I love it got my hotel desk bell and lots of other cool stuff. what a n early surprise. I am going on vacation Friday so will have to post pics next week...........but I love my gifts. The reaper really did their home work..................................thank you!!!!!!


You've been Reaped already?!?! Wow! Lucky! I can't believe how fast your reaper was, lol, especially since they did their homework and really got you good gifts. I can't wait to see your pics! We are in need of a SR Picture Thread!!!


----------



## Bethany

Dr. Phibes said:


> My reaping attire....
> 
> View attachment 165651
> 
> 
> BEWARE THE MIST ON YOUR WINDOW, FOR IT IS BUT MY BREATH!


But Breath!! ROFLMAO


----------



## Dr. Phibes

If you were my victim, and you received a legally acquired animal skull as part of your harvest, would you be stoked or think it was gross? Red fox skull.


----------



## Kelloween

Wow , I havn't even started..lol someone was on the ball!


----------



## Kelloween

Dr. Phibes said:


> If you were my victim, and you received a legally acquired animal skull as part of your harvest, would you be stoked or think it was gross? Red fox skull.


I don't want it...


----------



## Araniella

Wow! I haven't even started yet!


----------



## Kelloween

Araniella said:


> Wow! I haven't even started yet!


okay, so I don't feel so bad..lol


----------



## Halloeve55

ok reaper..i have put more on my list...just saying..if its too late..then.. :holding up my kick.ss goblet full of fine witchy wine saying "till next year my 14' reaper!":


----------



## WitchyKitty

Dr. Phibes said:


> If you were my victim, and you received a legally acquired animal skull as part of your harvest, would you be stoked or think it was gross? Red fox skull.


Ew. Lol...no dead animal parts for this victim!


----------



## MissMandy

Dr. Phibes said:


> If you were my victim, and you received a legally acquired animal skull as part of your harvest, would you be stoked or think it was gross? Red fox skull.


Personally, no lol. 

Hmm, I wonder if this means one of us is his victim??


----------



## Pumpkin5

Dr. Phibes said:


> If you were my victim, and you received a legally acquired animal skull as part of your harvest, would you be stoked or think it was gross? Red fox skull.




 I WANT the dang red fox skull....dang it.....


----------



## ScaredyKat

I haven't started on my victim's things yet. Money that was initially going towards things ended up going in the gas tank.  But do not fear my dear victim, you are a priority!


----------



## Halloeve55

i have a red fox that comes in my backyard every once in a while..they are cute..since i'm a vegan..i'd freak seeing that in a box..LOL..maybe the right victim would love it..


----------



## MissMandy

I'm so sleepy, but I know the minute I close the tent flaps y'all are gonna start partying lol


----------



## Gwen_Grimm

Dr. Phibes said:


> If you were my victim, and you received a legally acquired animal skull as part of your harvest, would you be stoked or think it was gross? Red fox skull.


I'd love it, but I collect skulls. :B


----------



## Gwen_Grimm

I'm... making something for mine, but now I'm worried it's not good enough. :-/ I can guarantee you I'm the only one on this list doing somthing like this for my victim though. :S


----------



## MissMandy

Gwen_Grimm said:


> I'm... making something for mine, but now I'm worried it's not good enough. :-/ I can guarantee you I'm the only one on this list doing somthing like this for my victim though. :S


Ooooooo this has me most intrigued!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Gwen_Grimm said:


> I'm... making something for mine, but now I'm worried it's not good enough. :-/ I can guarantee you I'm the only one on this list doing somthing like this for my victim though. :S


Can't wait to get it!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Gwen_Grimm said:


> I'm... making something for mine, but now I'm worried it's not good enough. :-/ I can guarantee you I'm the only one on this list doing somthing like this for my victim though. :S


Sounds interesting...can't wait to see what it is!


----------



## MissMandy

Anyone wanna come in the tent and watch Big Bang Theory with me?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Dr. Phibes said:


> If you were my victim, and you received a legally acquired animal skull as part of your harvest, would you be stoked or think it was gross? Red fox skull.


I would be stoked !!


----------



## WitchyKitty

MissMandy said:


> Anyone wanna come in the tent and watch Big Bang Theory with me?


Meeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Hilda

MissMandy said:


> Anyone wanna come in the tent and watch Big Bang Theory with me?


That's what he said!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Bazinga!!


----------



## The Auditor

Dr. Phibes said:


> If you were my victim, and you received a legally acquired animal skull as part of your harvest, would you be stoked or think it was gross? Red fox skull.


Wouldn't bother me. Just make sure it's legal not only where acquired, but where it's sent.


----------



## MissMandy

Grrrr how the hell do I get the video to show?


----------



## The Auditor

Gwen_Grimm said:


> I'm... making something for mine, but now I'm worried it's not good enough. :-/ I can guarantee you I'm the only one on this list doing somthing like this for my victim though. :S



It is good enough.


----------



## Bethany

Dr. Phibes said:


> If you were my victim, and you received a legally acquired animal skull as part of your harvest, would you be stoked or think it was gross? Red fox skull.


I would be stoked!! As long as it's been cleaned. Planning on adding skulls to my cabinets when we get into a house.


----------



## The Auditor

"Listen my child," you say to me
"I am the voice of your history.
Be not afraid, come follow me.
Answer my call and I'll set you free."


----------



## WitchyKitty

MissMandy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWl1nvec5R4
> 
> 
> Grrrr how the hell do I get the video to show?


!!!!!!!! That was awesome! I somehow must have missed an episode somewhere, because I have never seen that!! I MUST see this episode...what episode was it? There is one section of a season we missed and have been slowly catching up on in reruns, lol.


----------



## MissMandy

WitchyKitty said:


> !!!!!!!! That was awesome! I somehow must have missed an episode somewhere, because I have never seen that!! I MUST see this episode...what episode was it? There is one section of a season we missed and have been slowly catching up on in reruns, lol.


Season 5 Episode 7 .....Halloween episode


----------



## Bethany

I am working on a variety of Bottled Wishes labels so my bottle will be ready when my dandelion seeds arrive. 

MissMandy to show a video, click on the "Film" icon next to the picture icon then copy and past the url that you want to show.


----------



## MissMandy

Bethany said:


> I am working on a variety of Bottled Wishes labels so my bottle will be ready when my dandelion seeds arrive.
> 
> MissMandy to show a video, click on the "Film" icon next to the picture icon then copy and past the url that you want to show.


Thanks chickie


----------



## WitchyKitty

MissMandy said:


> Season 5 Episode 7 .....Halloween episode


Yep. That's the part of the season we missed. I knew it. TY!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I made it shopping for my victim this evening. I didn't find what I was looking for but I did pick up some supplies to make a spur of the moment gift for my victim and got a little something for myself! And the monsters were even so good I braved the torture of Mcdonald playplace!


----------



## Hilda

Meet the King of Bazinga!! My five year old. Yup. That's ball pit camo folks!! He's pro.
Once he gets in... He is NOT coming out! LOLOLOL


----------



## Kelloween

I couldn't find my pencil I dropped...









Hampton was killin it!


----------



## djkeebz

Gwen_Grimm said:


> I'd love it, but I collect skulls. :B


Me too! Sounds cool


----------



## bethene

Oh, I love that show,, and that scene was so great!!!!!!! did not get anything else done,, just some brain storming, but thats ok,,, spent time with my daughter,,,!!!! she will be in town for almost 2 weeks, so will be way behind on my reaper crafting!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bethany

Well, I didn't work on my victim's gifts tonight. But I did complete a variety of labels for Bottled Wishes to hold the Dandelion Seeds that Dr. Phibes is sending me.  Posted one in the Other SHowcase your most recent craft


----------



## sikntwizted

Got 2 hints for my victim

1. My victim has letters in their name

2. They live south of the North Pole


----------



## NOWHINING

Surre!!! I LOVE BIG BANG THEORY!


MissMandy said:


> Anyone wanna come in the tent and watch Big Bang Theory with me?


----------



## hallorenescene

obsessedwithit. you are so lucky. you need to let bethene know so she can post a thread for pictures. I can't wait to see what you got. 
Bethany, I had to read it a second time before I got it. too funny. 
sikntwizted, that's everyone. don't be so mean.


----------



## NOWHINING

I did no plotting.... no thinking... no nothing! WORK WORK WORK!!! No, I TAke that back.... There was a little thinking done but that was on Monday.


----------



## sikntwizted

hallorenescene said:


> sikntwizted, that's everyone. don't be so mean.


But it includes my victim! Lol


----------



## hallorenescene

and i'm your victim. so do I need to edit my likes and dislikes thread....
likes....no secrets
dislikes.....secrets


----------



## sikntwizted

hallorenescene said:


> and i'm your victim. so do I need to edit my likes and dislikes thread....
> likes....no secrets
> dislikes.....secrets


ACK!!! *slowly backs into a dark shadowy corner*


----------



## nhh

No crafting this week but, some plotting and aquisitions....


----------



## ondeko

Dr. Phibes said:


> If you were my victim, and you received a legally acquired animal skull as part of your harvest, would you be stoked or think it was gross? Red fox skull.


Legally and ethically acquired [and cleaned! My wife said no more skulls that are more head than skull. Long story.] would be cool.


----------



## Hollows Eva

Kelloween said:


> I don't want it...


 I DO! But Im not sure how danish costums would feel about it tho.. Im already on their list of people who sends highly innaproprate things lol..


----------



## Miss Erie

WitchyKitty said:


> All these people giving hints about their victims and I still don't have the slightest clue as to who my reaper could be!! I'm so excited to find out who it is...


It's me.


----------



## MissMandy

*pops out of tent and sets pot of water over fire* Mornin' y'all. Coffee? 

I loath this humidity! It was definitely a sleep in yer birthday suit kinda night.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, sorry sikntwizated. come back out of the corner. you can't blame a girl for trying.


----------



## hallorenescene

so I see I've given more likes than I've received. how many others have this problem? lol. does this mean one talks to much. okay, i'm going back to bed


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

hallorenescene said:


> so I see I've given more likes than I've received. how many others have this problem? lol. does this mean one talks to much. okay, i'm going back to bed



This may sound crazy, but I don't know how to give likes?!?


----------



## MissMandy

Living Dead Girl 1031 said:


> This may sound crazy, but I don't know how to give likes?!?


Just click the 'This post is killer' on the right side of every post


----------



## creeperguardian

Pumpkin5 said:


> Hey Creeper when I stalked you....you had tons of pictures of glittered and glitzy....was I stalking the wrong victim???


haha i don't recall any pictures of somthing like that lol whats a letter in ur victims name hehehe xD


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Gwen_Grimm said:


> I'm... making something for mine, but now I'm worried it's not good enough. :-/ I can guarantee you I'm the only one on this list doing somthing like this for my victim though. :S


I think we all feel that way. Or at least. I do...


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Bethany said:


> Done!! Thank you !! Now to prepare my jar!!


Bethany,
Fluff was dropped in the mail this morning. Most the dandelions had already fluffed up and blown off but I was able to get some for you. Some were still kind of not ready to blow off so might require a little drying and 'fluffing up' once they arrive. I hope it helps you out with your jars!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

WitchyKitty said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmm...sure smells terrific at my house!! Apple Pie Shots will be ready tonight! (...but even better tasting if left to sit awhile after being made! I forgot to mention that in the recipe on page 121! The longer it sits, the better the flavors meld.)
> View attachment 164595


Must be nice. I have a new German shepherd puppy and he's not housebroken yet AND he has the squirts! The only smell in my kitchen is poop! Both of my kids got pets this year. My daughter, bless her heart, got a solid black kitten she named Salem and my son wanted the puppy, Griffin. The good thing about them both being babies is that they are the few cat/dog pairs that love each other. It's funny to watch them play. Salem ambushes the puppy all the time!


----------



## kathy2008

kathy2008, thanks for your sympathies. I'm a walking health freak and miracle. Just in the past couple of years I've overcome some serious crap! I'll share a few "high points" with you, but here's an oldie first.

At 16, I had my first cardiac arrest and was pronounced deceased. I've had several arrests since then and failed heart surgery as well.

Here are a couple of the more recent things that have happened in succession - one each year, all correct grammar excluded:

- Bit by brown recluse on left leg about an inch above the knee; visited ER in wee hours Saturday morning. Barely even looked like ant bite, but EXCRUCIATINGLY painful. Monday entire leg swollen from toes to lady bits. Bite about the size of a baseball, oozing. Couldn't walk. Signed papers in ER for above the knee leg amputation. Surgery on Tuesday - woke up with HUGE hole in leg, but still had my leg. Spent about 3 months in hospital and several months in hyperbaric/wound care. OMG! We have those in Michigan and you probably already know they can kill small animals. Thank God you were able to keep your leg! Ever since visiting Phoenix & seeing black widows I have had a SERIOUS respect for the spiders! Just can't use many in my decorating, they seriously creep me out! 

- Walking, normal paced, behind my daughter. Stepped on right leg and it folded. Fell forward on hands and noticed bone sticking out of right shin. Pushed myself on back with legs in air. Lifted right leg in air and bone sucked back in leg. Neighbors called ambulance. Emergency surgery - broke ankle, foot, hip, fibia in two places, tibia had a spiral compound fracture. Ended up having multiple surgeries and spent a year in a wheelchair. 
What the heck? 

- Intracranial Hypertension spike - my neuro didn't do my lumbar puncture as quickly as my ophthalmologist had requested and the pressure in my skull built up too high. My left and right lobes of my brain ripped apart a little over 4 cm right between my eyes. Another extended stay in the hospital.
OK, you were just fated to be a participant in the Halloween/scary movie arena! Did all this increase your interest in Halloween or was it already there and this just exacerbated it? 


I don't have "little things" happen to me. I don't get common colds. And for the past decade or so, every year I have something major happen. It's just crazy. There were soooo many things I was once able to do and then BAM! It was all gone. Now many things are a challenge, or I can't do them at all. My mom was also my biggest supporter and she's gone now. Oddly, I'm okay. I don't mind hardships. I don't mind health struggles. I've been given some pretty serious issues in my life and I've always come out on top. Mom and I also always joked that "I'm wired wrong" because when threats are in my face, that's when I feel like I'm most clear-headed. Don't get me wrong, I still fall apart at times, but it's usually when the threat is over. 
Have to tell ya I'm of the same disposition, the best example was when I was awakened at 3am by POUNDING on my front door. Heart racing, I creep up to it, thinking, "Who the hell?" and no one is there.... BAM! BAM! Now they're at my back door! The door is shaking in the doorjamb and I can hear the schmuck calling out, "Donna, open the door, Donna!" totally drunk on his ***... OK, NOW I'm pissed! I pull back the curtain on the door & yell thru the window, "There's no Donna here! You got the wrong house!" (You stupid, *&^%$ moron!) is what I'm thinking as he fumbles off the porch and even closes my gate before he shambles off into the night! I guess it was good he wasn't driving a car! So that's when I discovered I will BITE when cornered! You never know what you'll do in a situation until you're put in it! I too, collapse in a heap when the danger is over. 


I also have a cat! A VERY talkative, solid black cat named Esmeralda. Esme' for short. She tells me she'd be glad to drive if I'd work the pedals, but she has no f'ing disposable thumbs. I keep trying to tell her they're called "opposable", but she just doesn't listed. She says _every year_ she asks Santa for disposable thumbs and _every year_ that fat bastard forgets. I just don't know what I'm going to do about her cussing problem. LOL!

I absolutely LOVE the picture you posted with the dog/wheelchair. You also got me thinking with your husky/exercise comment. My neighbors don't even get their dogs out of the house for exercise. At one point they had 13 pure bread huskies indoors. They have a two-bedroom house by the way and not much of a back yard due to an over-sized porch, medium-sized shed, wooden swing set with fort (I don't know what exactly you call them, but it's not the cheap A-frame swing set), trampoline with net, trees, and the very tall wooden privacy fence built INSIDE of the already there hurricane fence separating our yards with the trees growing in between the two. The poor dogs get zero exercise. The child that lives there will be 11 next month and you never see her.[/QUOTE]
I believe you have your very own haunted, creepy house right next door, complete with otherworldly beings! So you talk to the girl, how did you know her birthday? From your daughter I guess? 







My Kashmir, I referred to in my visitor message to you! So glad to make your acquaintance!


----------



## kathy2008

Hollows Eva said:


> blah.. mistype.. oh well.. I can just use the space to tell my victim that I will in fact be doing something handmade this year - Two years of victims who apparently didnt care much for their present hasnt trown me complelt of, which is unforturate for YOU my dear victim, as you WILL have one of my clumsy but very heartfelt creations


Whoa! Someone actually TOLD you they didn't like their gift? Heresy I say, Heresy! Throw them to the lions......


----------



## Bethany

Dr. Phibes said:


> Bethany,
> Fluff was dropped in the mail this morning. Most the dandelions had already fluffed up and blown off but I was able to get some for you. Some were still kind of not ready to blow off so might require a little drying and 'fluffing up' once they arrive. I hope it helps you out with your jars!


Thank you! Hope you kept some for yourself. I should have the labels in the mail tomorrow. Sending a variety for you to choose from. Easier that way. 
Be sure to look closely at your labels for the Personalization. 
here is one of mine.


----------



## kathy2008

hallorenescene said:


> so I see I've given more likes than I've received. how many others have this problem? lol. does this mean one talks to much. okay, i'm going back to bed


Nah, Rene! Just means you're outgoing and friendly! I am in the same boat, but it's not stopping ME!!! It's a forum, you're supposed to talk!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Miss Erie said:


> It's me.


Shhhhhhhhhh!! I don't really want to know until I get my box!! I mean, I somewhat do...but I really don't, lol. Lol...now I'm going to sit here wondering if you are telling the truth or lying!


----------



## booswife02

had to get a talking to from my hubby last night, I need to just stick with my original plan for my victim. I went out looking for some specific things, got a new project for my victim and a couple things for myself. Not one thing that I went out to get though! Hubby said you gotta focus! ....One thing at a time no matter how excited you get. Its like i'm 7 haha....No more spur of the moment ideas gotta do whats on my list first. I feel bad for you guys who don't have direction and cant come up with stuff, I just need more money, I have tons of ideas. I Love my Victim


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Bethany said:


> Thank you! Hope you kept some for yourself. I should have the labels in the mail tomorrow. Sending a variety for you to choose from. Easier that way.
> Be sure to look closely at your labels for the Personalization.
> here is one of mine.
> View attachment 165682


Hopefully your jar isn't a big old mason jar. Don't think there is enough for that, but like I said, grabbed all the stuff that was currently in the yard!

Thanks for the personalized label. I will keep my eye out for it.


----------



## offmymeds

Ok peeps, I need HELP!!! I 'm having a problem posting pictures in a thread!! I don't want to have this problem when I get my awesome reaper gift!! It just started happening last week. I try everyday with no luck :-( 
I can post pics to my albums with no problem but when I try to post in the thread, it just will not upload! 
Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated! 
Thanks


----------



## whynotgrl666

Sorry victim , one of a kind and unique is nice but I'm a total flop at that stuff. In kindergarten we made Xmas gift ornaments for our mommies out of empty clean jar lids , a photo of ourselves and glitter . My mother howled with laughter when she unwrapped hers. It read "oh come holy spit" and thus ended my artistic streak


----------



## offmymeds

Haha, that's sooo cute whynot!! My daughter made me a "rainbeer" out of her thumb print. I still have it!


----------



## Ophelia

MissMandy said:


> *pops out of tent and sets pot of water over fire* Mornin' y'all. Coffee?
> 
> I loath this humidity! It was definitely a sleep in yer birthday suit kinda night.



Mmm...I do love my coffee! I brought some decaf(due to my silly heart), since I know most don't have it.

You could have warned us about your night attire a little earlier, though!

As for the good Dr.'s fox skull, I'd think that was awesome! Just maybe check if your victim is vegetarian or vegan, or specifically says no animal items.


----------



## badgirl

offmymeds said:


> Haha, that's sooo cute whynot!! My daughter made me a "rainbeer" out of her thumb print. I still have it!


Whynotgrl666: these make me laugh. As I preschool teacher I never correct these kinds of "mistakes" as they are usually the parent's favorite gifts! I have the ability to blame my ugly artwork and lack of craftiness on the 4 year olds in my classroom. To them my stick figures are Rembrandts!


----------



## Bethany

Dr. Phibes said:


> Hopefully your jar isn't a big old mason jar. Don't think there is enough for that, but like I said, grabbed all the stuff that was currently in the yard!
> 
> Thanks for the personalized label. I will keep my eye out for it.


I have a large variety of jars.


----------



## Pumpkin5

offmymeds said:


> Ok peeps, I need HELP!!! I 'm having a problem posting pictures in a thread!! I don't want to have this problem when I get my awesome reaper gift!! It just started happening last week. I try everyday with no luck :-(
> I can post pics to my albums with no problem but when I try to post in the thread, it just will not upload!
> Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
> Thanks


 I use Photobucket to upload pictures. It is free, and easy...you just create an account, the upload pictures from your computer...then select a picture, it will bring up options to the right and then you click in the IMAGE box and it will display "copied" then you just go on the forum in your message box and click "paste". Ta Da! Super simple and really great pictures....like this...








P.S. Just a little something I made for my victim......


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Wow, that is really really nice. Please package it carefully so it doesn't break on the way to my house!


----------



## Hollows Eva

Pumpkin5 said:


> I use Photobucket to upload pictures. It is free, and easy...you just create an account, the upload pictures from your computer...then select a picture, it will bring up options to the right and then you click in the IMAGE box and it will display "copied" then you just go on the forum in your message box and click "paste". Ta Da! Super simple and really great pictures....like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Just a little something I made for my victim......


I certainly hope the danish postmen treat that very nicely when they are carrying to MY house! 

man all theese ideas and pics.. Ive not even started yet.. I cant stay focused on one idea lol.


----------



## Bethany

Dr. Phibes said:


> Wow, that is really really nice. Please package it carefully so it doesn't break on the way to my house!


No No No!! As a cake decorator, that item needs to come to my house.  But I am betting that isn't what she is talking about.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Pumpkin5 said:


> I use Photobucket to upload pictures. It is free, and easy...you just create an account, the upload pictures from your computer...then select a picture, it will bring up options to the right and then you click in the IMAGE box and it will display "copied" then you just go on the forum in your message box and click "paste". Ta Da! Super simple and really great pictures....like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Just a little something I made for my victim......


LOVE LOVE LOVE!!! That is really nice, Pumpkin5! I hope it's coming to me!! I'm a baker, so I'll put it to good use! 
Also, I just click where it says insert image, then just simply pull up a pic saved on my computer. I don't have to go through any other sites like photobucket to post pics for this forum.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

badgirl said:


> Whynotgrl666: these make me laugh. As I preschool teacher I never correct these kinds of "mistakes" as they are usually the parent's favorite gifts! I have the ability to blame my ugly artwork and lack of craftiness on the 4 year olds in my classroom. To them my stick figures are Rembrandts!


i appreciate the non-correction. My grandson used to say 'benember' and 'bamana' and now that he's a big boy of 8, I miss those sweet little Dominisms.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Well, no victim projects happening for me today...feeling quite ill.  Think the couch will be my new best friend today! Couldn't even enjoy the thunderstorm we had this morning! (Rain, finally! It's been so dry the ground was cracking! It's a good thing, too, as I am feeling too crummy to go outside to water my pumpkins, flowers and plants! Mother Nature must've felt bad and watered them for me today so I could rest, lol.)


----------



## 1LuvHalloween

I have just been Reaped!!! My Secret Reaper has got to be the most creative Reaper ever!!! I LOVE my gift! It's a beautiful Halloween wine glass!!! I will post pics soon!!! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

WitchyKitty said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE!!! That is really nice, Pumpkin5! I hope it's coming to me!! I'm a baker, so I'll put it to good use!
> Also, I just click where it says insert image, then just simply pull up a pic saved on my computer. I don't have to go through any other sites like photobucket to post pics for this forum.


No, ME.! I will rise to the challenge of baking something worthy of it! that is Gorgeous!


----------



## Hollows Eva

wuuut people are getting reaped, and i havent even started yet.. oooh the pressure!


----------



## Pumpkin5

I was totally lying!  That is not something I made, just one of my many photos in my Photobucket account. But it would be really cool to paint...what do you think? Painted on the outside of the glass or the inside? I am betting the outside. I do think it is nice...rest easy Bethany, your gift will be something much more ghastly.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

awww, witchkitty...hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Bethany

WitchKitty hope you feel better soon.
Pumpkin5 Thank you. As for how that is painted, I think it is a metal top so painted on the outside. Bet SAKI could pull off painting that!!


----------



## MissMandy

Ophelia said:


> Mmm...I do love my coffee! I brought some decaf(due to my silly heart), since I know most don't have it.
> 
> You could have warned us about your night attire a little earlier, though!


LOL Don't worry, I threw something on before exiting the tent  And I actually drink decaff too. Caffeine makes my heart race. I don't know if you have it in your area, buy Goya makes a decaff espresso. It is the BEST! I do like my coffee strong. 




WitchyKitty said:


> Well, no victim projects happening for me today...feeling quite ill.  Think the couch will be my new best friend today! Couldn't even enjoy the thunderstorm we had this morning! (Rain, finally! It's been so dry the ground was cracking! It's a good thing, too, as I am feeling too crummy to go outside to water my pumpkins, flowers and plants! Mother Nature must've felt bad and watered them for me today so I could rest, lol.)


Aww feel better soon!



Pumpkin5 said:


> I was totally lying!  That is not something I made, just one of my many photos in my Photobucket account. But it would be really cool to paint...what do you think? Painted on the outside of the glass or the inside? I am betting the outside. I do think it is nice...rest easy Bethany, your gift will be something much more ghastly.


Tease  lol


----------



## Pumpkin5

MissMandy said:


> Tease  lol


 Never claimed to be anything but!


----------



## katshead42

Pumpkin5 said:


> I use Photobucket to upload pictures. It is free, and easy...you just create an account, the upload pictures from your computer...then select a picture, it will bring up options to the right and then you click in the IMAGE box and it will display "copied" then you just go on the forum in your message box and click "paste". Ta Da! Super simple and really great pictures....like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Just a little something I made for my victim......



Firstly that is amazing! Second did you paint that on a glass cake plate? I was wondering how you keep the paint from scratching off.


----------



## ALKONOST

Pumpkin5 said:


> I use Photobucket to upload pictures. It is free, and easy...you just create an account, the upload pictures from your computer...then select a picture, it will bring up options to the right and then you click in the IMAGE box and it will display "copied" then you just go on the forum in your message box and click "paste". Ta Da! Super simple and really great pictures....like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Just a little something I made for my victim......


OMG that's absolutely beautiful!!! I'll chime in and say "I WANT IT TOO"!! Great job Pumpkin5!!


----------



## ALKONOST

OOPS! Clearly I've been dooped... cool cake plate anyway


----------



## WitchyKitty

I can't wait to see the pics of peoples reapings...I can't believe they are starting already! Bethene, we need a pic thread!!!!


----------



## ALKONOST

WitchyKitty said:


> I can't wait to see the pics of peoples reapings...I can't believe they are starting already! Bethene, we need a pic thread!!!!


Wow! I didn't think I'd feel behind this early in the game!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> WitchKitty hope you feel better soon.
> Pumpkin5 Thank you. As for how that is painted, I think it is a metal top so painted on the outside. Bet SAKI could pull off painting that!!


I will keep my eye open for one and paint one up


----------



## ondeko

Pumpkin5 said:


> I was totally lying!  That is not something I made, just one of my many photos in my Photobucket account. But it would be really cool to paint...what do you think? Painted on the outside of the glass or the inside? I am betting the outside. I do think it is nice...rest easy Bethany, your gift will be something much more ghastly.


Pumpkin5--I'd say you have achieved "Mischief Managed" status with this post.  High five!

In other news, I bought sharks teeth today.


----------



## Pumpkin5

ALKONOST said:


> OOPS! Clearly I've been dooped... cool cake plate anyway


 I am sorry....I won't lie any more.....I promise.... (Well....I will do my BEST not to....sometimes.....I just cannot help myself. It is a bad habit...but you know how pumpkins are....it's in their vines!)


----------



## ALKONOST

Pumpkin5 said:


> I am sorry....I won't lie any more.....I promise.... (Well....I will do my BEST not to....sometimes.....I just cannot help myself. It is a bad habit...but you know how pumpkins are....it's in their vines!)


Haha...... can I still have the cake plate?


----------



## Saki.Girl

WitchyKitty said:


> I can't wait to see the pics of peoples reapings...I can't believe they are starting already! Bethene, we need a pic thread!!!!


Yes we need a pic thread started . 
can not wait to see peoples gifts


----------



## 1LuvHalloween

Oh! I forgot to mention my reaper said this was my first gift! I guess there is more to come! I'm so excited!!! BEST. REAPER. EVER!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

MissMandy said:


> Just click the 'This post is killer' on the right side of every post


wow, do I feel like an idiot or what? hahaha


----------



## Pumpkin5

Living Dead Girl 1031 said:


> wow, do I feel like an idiot or what? hahaha



 No, not at all...you are only an idiot if you don't know and don't bother asking. What you did is learn...and next time, you can help the next person that comes along with that question.


----------



## Kelloween

ondeko said:


> Pumpkin5--I'd say you have achieved "Mischief Managed" status with this post.  High five!
> 
> In other news, I bought sharks teeth today.


when you make those little glass pendants, can you put anything inside them?


----------



## MissMandy

Living Dead Girl 1031 said:


> wow, do I feel like an idiot or what? hahaha





Pumpkin5 said:


> No, not at all...you are only an idiot if you don't know and don't bother asking. What you did is learn...and next time, you can help the next person that comes along with that question.


Ditto this! Learning something requires asking questions!


----------



## kathy2008

Pumpkin5 said:


> I use Photobucket to upload pictures. It is free, and easy...you just create an account, the upload pictures from your computer...then select a picture, it will bring up options to the right and then you click in the IMAGE box and it will display "copied" then you just go on the forum in your message box and click "paste". Ta Da! Super simple and really great pictures....like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Just a little something I made for my victim......
> OK, I quit... Is that a cake plate and cover? Out of glass? With the great artwork? This is what I mean about very talented people!
> Where is the "Jealous" emoticon?


----------



## kathy2008

Oh, I was duped too! We are all so trusting here! "Look out Pumpkin5, Beware!" witchy, cackling laughter....







"Revenge is a dish best served cold." Shakespeare I think.


----------



## MissMandy

Don't feel bad. We were all dooped lol. It is a gorgeous cake plate though! I absolutely adore artwork like that.


----------



## MissMandy




----------



## Miss Erie

kathy2008 said:


> Whoa! Someone actually TOLD you they didn't like their gift? Heresy I say, Heresy! Throw them to the lions......


I agree  That's mean, makes me sad someone said that you Eva.


----------



## Miss Erie

WitchyKitty said:


> Shhhhhhhhhh!! I don't really want to know until I get my box!! I mean, I somewhat do...but I really don't, lol. Lol...now I'm going to sit here wondering if you are telling the truth or lying!


LOL! Sorry I stirred the cauldron, er pot. Don't worry, my victim is really Hallorenscene. Or is it?!? MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!


----------



## lizzyborden

Wow! I can't believe what a difference a year makes! Last year was my rookie year and I was so nervous and feared that my Victims wouldn't like their gifts. 

This year is different. I have stalked my victim, chosen a project to make especially for them and am at ease with the whole idea.


----------



## Kelloween

Still not started..don't fear victim..I got a real late start on mini reaper too..


----------



## Kelloween

I actually forgot who my victim was and had to go find Bethene's message..yeh, I'm into this..I will get motivated soon


----------



## Pumpkin5

Wow....my teaser note/gift came back today as undeliverable....(sniff, sniff...) I nearly cried.... I was so upset....
I went back and found my PM from Bethene.....and then I realized I copied the town and zip code wrong from Bethene's message....I got it from my phone screen which is really small and I wrote on a slip of paper and put it in my purse so I would have it when I went to the UPS store. I guess that was karma kicking me back for posting the painted glass cake plate, and lying to everyone.....(you know, I did think the name of the town sounded odd...)
Oh well...back to square one....so much for being ahead of the game.....Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr...... I feel like a dork.


----------



## MissMandy

Pumpkin5 said:


> Wow....my teaser note/gift came back today as undeliverable....(sniff, sniff...) I nearly cried.... I was so upset....
> I went back and found my PM from Bethene.....and then I realized I copied the town and zip code wrong from Bethene's message....I got it from my phone screen which is really small and I wrote on a slip of paper and put it in my purse so I would have it when I went to the UPS store. I guess that was karma kicking me back for posting the painted glass cake plate, and lying to everyone.....(you know, I did think the name of the town sounded odd...)
> Oh well...back to square one....so much for being ahead of the game.....Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr...... I feel like a dork.


Dorks are the best kinda people though


----------



## NOWHINING

I do hope that is for me! I am baker! that will stay in my kitchen forever!



Pumpkin5 said:


> I use Photobucket to upload pictures. It is free, and easy...you just create an account, the upload pictures from your computer...then select a picture, it will bring up options to the right and then you click in the IMAGE box and it will display "copied" then you just go on the forum in your message box and click "paste". Ta Da! Super simple and really great pictures....like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Just a little something I made for my victim......


----------



## ALKONOST

Kelloween said:


> Still not started..don't fear victim..I got a real late start on mini reaper too..


I'm getting a late start too. I had this grand idea before I got my victim to actually purchase a few things and get started. Then turns out it's not on the wish list  That's what I get for jumping the gun. I'm perfectly ok with it though.. as I'll keep what I was going to make for myself. I'm also kind've excited to figure out a new project anyway. So, tomorrow I'll grab my two nieces, get an iced pumpkin spice mocha and hit a few second hand stores to get some ideas. Who doesn't like that!


----------



## MissMandy

My victim may or may not be getting a teaser


----------



## Bethany

The cake plate is gorgeous! I would so love to have one like it. If you look closely, it is a Metal top on a Glass base. The knob is wood. My sister go one from her neighbor now I want it so I can send it to SAKI to paint for me.


----------



## Bethany

Dear Victim, did I send you a teaser? maybe, maybe not.


----------



## NOWHINING

hi guys. I got a box today. No, I was not reaped. I think Beautifulnightmare was trying to tease me. She sent me a head I ask for and she decorated the box to trick me into thinking I was reaped. JUST SO YOU KNOW SISSY! I WAS NOT FOOLED! (LMBO)










but this is something she found just because!


----------



## bethene

ok, so I started the picture thread, I know there will be some pics to go there soon,,,,, ;not from me as I have not got alot done,, bought a few things today, and also dug out some supplies to get busy, but that is about it!!!!!!!!! does thinking about it count?


----------



## ALKONOST

bethene said:


> ok, so I started the picture thread, I know there will be some pics to go there soon,,,,, ;not from me as I have not got alot done,, bought a few things today, and also dug out some supplies to get busy, but that is about it!!!!!!!!! does thinking about it count?


I sure hope so! If it does.. then I get an "A" for just thinking about it... and that should count for sumpthin!


----------



## sikntwizted

Sure Bethene, "It's the thought that counts" right??!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Okay, anyone who got anything so far...post away on the pic thread!! So excited to see all the Halloween goodies!


----------



## Bethany

NoWhining, I LOVE that Frankenstein Head! Is he bisque (fired ceramic)? Do you know where she found it?
Would love to get one as Frankenstein was my daughter's first boyfriend. (Will not subject everyone to the adorable story).


----------



## creeperguardian

Tomarro going to dollar store see if halloween stuff is out gotta do other projects to get sent to victim i have 2 down 2 to go


----------



## Bethany

So do we comment on peoples Reaps here & just leave the pics to that thread?


----------



## beautifulnightmare

NOWHINNING- I didn't decorate the box but am guilty of reusing my box from one of the minireapers! IT was just the perfect size! I am so glad Frankie made it!


----------



## creeperguardian

Pumpkin5 said:


> Wow....my teaser note/gift came back today as undeliverable....(sniff, sniff...) I nearly cried.... I was so upset....
> I went back and found my PM from Bethene.....and then I realized I copied the town and zip code wrong from Bethene's message....I got it from my phone screen which is really small and I wrote on a slip of paper and put it in my purse so I would have it when I went to the UPS store. I guess that was karma kicking me back for posting the painted glass cake plate, and lying to everyone.....(you know, I did think the name of the town sounded odd...)
> Oh well...back to square one....so much for being ahead of the game.....Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr...... I feel like a dork.



So was it for me >:3


----------



## MissMandy

Bethany said:


> So do we comment on peoples Reaps here & just leave the pics to that thread?


Nah, we comment on the pix thread too


----------



## NOWHINING

OH! ........... hahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahaha oh well. I was wrong. 



beautifulnightmare said:


> NOWHINNING- I didn't decorate the box but am guilty of reusing my box from one of the minireapers! IT was just the perfect size! I am so glad Frankie made it!


----------



## MissMandy

This group has been lacking in the shenanigan department lately


----------



## NOWHINING

OH HUSH YOU! lol!


----------



## Hearts1003

Dr. Phibes said:


> If you were my victim, and you received a legally acquired animal skull as part of your harvest, would you be stoked or think it was gross? Red fox skull.


Stoked! Since it was legal.


----------



## Halloeve55

pumpkin5 said:


> i use photobucket to upload pictures. It is free, and easy...you just create an account, the upload pictures from your computer...then select a picture, it will bring up options to the right and then you click in the image box and it will display "copied" then you just go on the forum in your message box and click "paste". Ta da! Super simple and really great pictures....like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. Just a little something i made for my victim......:d


i want i want i want..me me me..now now now!


----------



## Hearts1003

"Victim" please do not freak if you find blood on your special handmade item. It just shows how hard I worked on it and all the pain I've gone through to make it for you.


----------



## NOWHINING

okay. I am okay with blood on my gifts. I truly tells me how much you care. LOL!


----------



## hallorenescene

pumpkin5, just fine, I don't want that cake pan anyway, so just be that way. I really did want it oh, saki and kelloween could both pull that off.


----------



## Halloeve55

im bummed about the cake pan..i was willing to hijack it off someones door step if i had too..


----------



## Bethany

Halloeve55 said:


> im bummed about the cake pan..i was willing to hijack it off someones door step if i had too..


I think there would be a big group decending on her doorstep or her victim's.


----------



## Halloeve55

Bethany said:


> I think there would be a big group decending on her doorstep or her victim's.


Battle of the Halloween Bakers..hmm


----------



## Pumpkin5

creeperguardian said:


> So was it for me >:3


 Shhhhhhh.....Creeper....don't tell everyone!!! I will get kicked out of the Secret Reaper club......shhhhhhh.....


----------



## hallorenescene

miss errie, you made me sit bolt upright in my chair. so did you know I don't like secrets? and I do like no secrets.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

I got sidetracked due to a test I take tomorrow that will certify me somewhat in my career. Only 6 or 7 people have taken it and passed in Pennsylvania so far. I am a bit nervous but have been thinking of Reaper and Halloween as well. Gotta travel Saturday but Sunday plan on diving into my Reaper harvest. I think and hope they will be pleased. 

Wish me luck on the test!


----------



## Halloeve55

Dr. Phibes said:


> I got sidetracked due to a test I take tomorrow that will certify me somewhat in my career. Only 6 or 7 people have taken it and passed in Pennsylvania so far. I am a bit nervous but have been thinking of Reaper and Halloween as well. Gotta travel Saturday but Sunday plan on diving into my Reaper harvest. I think and hope they will be pleased.
> 
> Wish me luck on the test!


any gift someone puts thought into and creates is awesome and lots of good luck to ya!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Halloeve55 said:


> im bummed about the cake pan..i was willing to hijack it off someones door step if i had too..


 Wow guys! Now I feel really bad...I was honestly just posting a picture to try to illustrate a point.....and then I decided to post that comment that I had made it for my Victim....I am sorry....I love the cake cover plate too....I loved it so much when I saw it, I had to keep the picture.... I have learned my lesson...I won't lie again...I had no idea you guys were so gullible!!! (uhm....I meant I had no idea you guys were so trusting....Yes...look to someone talented like Saki or Kelloween....I am just a silly pumpkin with vine arms and no moral values....lest I would not be such a liar, liar pants on fire....)


----------



## Halloeve55

Pumpkin5 said:


> Wow guys! Now I feel really bad...I was honestly just posting a picture to try to illustrate a point.....and then I decided to post that comment that I had made it for my Victim....I am sorry....I love the cake cover plate too....I loved it so much when I saw it, I had to keep the picture.... I have learned my lesson...I won't lie again...I had no idea you guys were so gullible!!! (uhm....I meant I had no idea you guys were so trusting....Yes...look to someone talented like Saki or Kelloween....I am just a silly pumpkin with vine arms and no moral values....lest I would not be such a liar, liar pants on fire....)


are you tricking us!?? maybe you really DID make this??!! and yes,i can be gullible!..i mean trusting,yes...trusting.. that cake cover sure is a beaut! if i attempted something like that..well..it'd scare someone for sure!! haha


----------



## Pumpkin5

Dr. Phibes said:


> I got sidetracked due to a test I take tomorrow that will certify me somewhat in my career. Only 6 or 7 people have taken it and passed in Pennsylvania so far. I am a bit nervous but have been thinking of Reaper and Halloween as well. Gotta travel Saturday but Sunday plan on diving into my Reaper harvest. I think and hope they will be pleased.
> 
> Wish me luck on the test!



 That'd be 8 counting you Dr. Phibes! Good luck! You can so ace this test! (just remember the Reaper Mantra....I know I can, I know I can, I know I can..........)


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Thanks haunters. I have a mantra; "win or lose we booze." Will be doing so tomorrow in happiness or sorrow. Jameson Whiskey is a great aid in celebration or mourning LOL!


----------



## sikntwizted

I'm hanging out outside drinking rotten strawberry juice from a spider cup while looking at that awesome harvest moon. I'm wondering how many people are gonna get glitter bombed this year.


----------



## sikntwizted

And Doc, I'll have some for ya too!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

I have a nice start on what I am doing but look forward to being free to go full on hardcore on reaping.


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> This group has been lacking in the shenanigan department lately


*****Very calmly pushes Mandy into the pool*****

Better?


----------



## Dr. Phibes

BTW, if ANYONE has a desire to have an area drawn up dimension wise for their haunt, if you send me a sketch of dimensions I can send you PDF's of the drawings in CAD or even in a DWG format for special planning. Just PM me with requests.

Auto correct pisses away so much time.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

i am playing catch up been so busy this week


----------



## Pumpkin5

sikntwizted said:


> I'm hanging out outside drinking rotten strawberry juice from a spider cup while looking at that awesome harvest moon. I'm wondering how many people are gonna get glitter bombed this year.



 Hey, Sic'n,
I'm guessing you would be one of that number (Uhm...maybe even number ONE) since there is now a box of glittered skulls with exta glittered spiders heading your way as we speak....I can't believe I spelled your town name wrong....cost me double in shipping...dang it... Enjoy from your mean-a** Reaper....I love spreading the sorrow....so to speak..................


----------



## sikntwizted

Pumpkin5 said:


> Hey, Sic'n,
> I'm guessing you would be one of that number (Uhm...maybe even number ONE) since there is now a box of glittered skulls with exta glittered spiders heading your way as we speak....I can't believe I spelled your town name wrong....cost me double in shipping...dang it... Enjoy from your mean-a** Reaper....I love spreading the sorrow....so to speak..................


Haha! Well, my town IS hard to spell, but hey, it happens! Lol!


----------



## hallorenescene

good luck on your test doc.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Best of luck Dr. Phibes!!!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Thanks all! Coming here talking with my fellow Halloween nuts has been a fun and needed release from stress. Tomorrowmthat stress is over one way or the other, for a while anyway.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Like I said, if anyone wants a PDF OF their haunt sketched up on more of a permanent record, for spacial planning, IM me and I can bang it out for you.


----------



## Miss Erie

hallorenescene said:


> miss errie, you made me sit bolt upright in my chair. so did you know I don't like secrets? and I do like no secrets.


Glad I got your attention LOL! Well I heard there weren't enough shenanigans going on, and with people now getting pushed into pools and such, I thought a few secrets would be ok. Don't worry, it's not you or WitchyKitty. It's Dr. Phibes 
( Sorry I spelled your name wrong  I edited my post. )


----------



## Pumpkin5

Miss Erie said:


> Glad I got your attention LOL! Well I heard there weren't enough shenanigans going on, and with people now getting pushed into pools and such, I thought a few secrets would be ok. Don't worry, it's not you or WitchyKitty. It's Dr. Phibes
> ( Sorry I spelled your name wrong  I edited my post. )



 Are you sure Miss Erie??? (dang it) I thought you were my Reaper....now....uhm.....sniff, sniff....I feel so lost....You are so cute and all...and I just knew you wouldn't send me a glittered blow mold.... Ahhh..well...I guess I deserve whoever I get for the mean trick I played earlier... (but just so you all know...Bethany put me up to it...she said it would be a hilarious prank....) She is the little devil on my shoulder.....


----------



## Teresa M

Well, got through page 222, will try to finish catching up tomorrow. I worked 60 hours in the past four days and I am just beat! I thought I was going to be off Sunday, now I am not sure. If not, I don't know when I will be off again!  I do have several (hopefully great) ideas for my victim, but for now, I don't have time to work on them!


----------



## katshead42

Dr. Phibes said:


> Like I said, if anyone wants a PDF OF their haunt sketched up on more of a permanent record, for spacial planning, IM me and I can bang it out for you.


I don't know if it is possible but I really want to do this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxeDR1BjSqE . Sadly I'm not super talented on the computer front. Could you help or point me in the right direction of help? 

PS good luck on your test


----------



## katshead42

I love that bust! I have Frankenstein tattooed on my right foot. He's one of my favorites. 



NOWHINING said:


> hi guys. I got a box today. No, I was not reaped. I think Beautifulnightmare was trying to tease me. She sent me a head I ask for and she decorated the box to trick me into thinking I was reaped. JUST SO YOU KNOW SISSY! I WAS NOT FOOLED! (LMBO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but this is something she found just because!


----------



## Kelloween

hallorenescene said:


> pumpkin5, just fine, I don't want that cake pan anyway, so just be that way. I really did want it oh, saki and kelloween could both pull that off.


lol Hallo..I have made those before..when I first saw it, I thought it WAS one I made


----------



## Kelloween

Dr. Phibes said:


> Thanks all! Coming here talking with my fellow Halloween nuts has been a fun and needed release from stress. Tomorrowmthat stress is over one way or the other, for a while anyway.


Well..I guess I should be nice and also say Good luck, Mr Dr Phibes..


----------



## AsH-1031

Dr. Phibes said:


> If you were my victim, and you received a legally acquired animal skull as part of your harvest, would you be stoked or think it was gross? Red fox skull.


How did I miss this post until now! You are more than welcome to ship the lovely fox skull it to me if your vic doesn't want it as long as it isn't still smelly.


----------



## AsH-1031

Dr. Phibes said:


> Thanks all! Coming here talking with my fellow Halloween nuts has been a fun and needed release from stress. Tomorrow that stress is over one way or the other, for a while anyway.


Good way to look at it Phibes. I'm sure things will work out and you don't need it but I'll say it anyway... good luck tomorrow.


----------



## AsH-1031

Kelloween said:


> lol Hallo..I have made those before..when I first saw it, I thought it WAS one I made


Maybe if I asked super nice and you were my secret reaper Kelloween you'd make me one???  Truly, you guys are some of the best craftsmen and artisans I have seen. Wish I had that kind of talent and patience to make some of these awesome things.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Kelloween said:


> lol Hallo..I have made those before..when I first saw it, I thought it WAS one I made



 Kell, if that is one of yours...PM me the price and I will DEFINITELY buy one..I can paint...but glass paint is a bit above my comfort level...


----------



## Kelloween

AsH-1031 said:


> Maybe if I asked super nice and you were my secret reaper Kelloween you'd make me one???  Truly, you guys are some of the best craftsmen and artisans I have seen. Wish I had that kind of talent and patience to make some of these awesome things.


thank you..see what you started pumpkin?? now you have you make everyone on the forum one of those..lol


----------



## Kelloween

Pumpkin5 said:


> Kell, if that is one of yours...PM me the price and I will DEFINITELY buy one..I can paint...but glass paint is a bit above my comfort level...


its not..It just looked like one I did a few years ago! mine was glass on the bottom, but the top was aluminum


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> *****Very calmly pushes Mandy into the pool*****
> 
> Better?


Ohhhh you, you....you! I was already in my pj's too! Just wait my dear, I shall get you back 

Good luck on your test, Dr. Phibes! I've been testing myself, so I know all about that anxiety level lol


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Good Luck Dr Phibes!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

katshead42 said:


> I don't know if it is possible but I really want to do this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxeDR1BjSqE . Sadly I'm not super talented on the computer front. Could you help or point me in the right direction of help?
> 
> PS good luck on your test


Video isn't for mobile. Will check at the office later today


----------



## ondeko

Kelloween said:


> when you make those little glass pendants, can you put anything inside them?


Kelloween--Do you mean any image or like a physical thing? I can pretty much get just about any image into a pendant, but custom laser etched dichroic glass gets really expensive really fast. I can trap some physical things in glass as long as the thing can take the heat and doesn't have a COE too far off the COE of the glass I'm using. Coefficient Of Expansion is basically how much something expands/shrinks when heated/cooled. I can also make tubes to put stuff in after they have cooled and then if I have enough distance between the object and the open end of the tube seal the tube--the way egg timer hour glasses are made. So I guess the answer is yes and no. What did you have in mind?


----------



## Bethany

Pumpkin you weren't supposed to tell that it was my idea!!  (please see the post of video i posted a few pages back SECRET) 

Also The pic of the Cake Plate & Cover is a glass plate & Aluminum cover with wooden knob. I will see if my sister will send me a pic of hers. Going to send her the pic of the one that was posted here and maybe she'll give me hers next year when I go home then I can HAVE it painted. 

Good Luck being sent your way Dr. Phibes.


----------



## Hollows Eva

Miss Erie said:


> I agree  That's mean, makes me sad someone said that you Eva.


well noone did in words to be fair. No need to stir it up again, but lets just say I had two years of luke-warm receptions  Not to worry I still had fun DOING the items and I will this year too


----------



## Kelloween

ondeko said:


> Kelloween--Do you mean any image or like a physical thing? I can pretty much get just about any image into a pendant, but custom laser etched dichroic glass gets really expensive really fast. I can trap some physical things in glass as long as the thing can take the heat and doesn't have a COE too far off the COE of the glass I'm using. Coefficient Of Expansion is basically how much something expands/shrinks when heated/cooled. I can also make tubes to put stuff in after they have cooled and then if I have enough distance between the object and the open end of the tube seal the tube--the way egg timer hour glasses are made. So I guess the answer is yes and no. What did you have in mind?



a man..lol, no..not really..I was just really curious how its done and how you get things inside the glass, Im always curious when its something to do with creating that I cant do.. it sounds complicated!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Did not pass. Sucks.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

katshead42 said:


> I don't know if it is possible but I really want to do this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxeDR1BjSqE . Sadly I'm not super talented on the computer front. Could you help or point me in the right direction of help?
> 
> PS good luck on your test


No idea on projections. I am sure someone here could help if you post in the request for how to's page.


----------



## Kelloween

Dr. Phibes said:


> Did not pass. Sucks.


Damn..sorry to hear that ..can you take it again anytime?


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Kelloween said:


> Damn..sorry to hear that ..can you take it again anytime?


It is offered a couple times a year. I needed 24 right to pass....I got 23.....ughhhhh!


----------



## sikntwizted

It'll be alright Dr Phibes. It could be alot worse. Like, you could have passed a pregnancy test instead. On the other hand, that would make you one rich dude! But if that many people failed, you aren't alone in that boat.


----------



## Kelloween

Dr. Phibes said:


> It is offered a couple times a year. I needed 24 right to pass....I got 23.....ughhhhh!


Well, you did very well and next time you should ace it..I know it sucks but at least its offered again, so don't let it get ya down..move ahead..focus on Halloween and know that next time you WILL pass it..I know, because I have ESP


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Good news is, I have a trip I have to take tomorrow, but will be back Sunday to get fully into my reaping.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

Stopped at Michaels to get some supplies to start my reaping!! I like what I got so much that I am going to make one for myself once I get my victims done!  I guess that's one thing that's tough about secret reaper haha everything I make I would love to have myself and it adds more to my "to-do" list haha


----------



## Kelloween

Living Dead Girl 1031 said:


> Stopped at Michaels to get some supplies to start my reaping!! I like what I got so much that I am going to make one for myself once I get my victims done!  I guess that's one thing that's tough about secret reaper haha everything I make I would love to have myself and it adds more to my "to-do" list haha


LOL, One for me..one for you...


----------



## Ophelia

Dr. Phibes said:


> It is offered a couple times a year. I needed 24 right to pass....I got 23.....ughhhhh!


Holy cow, that sucks! Have one on me.


----------



## Ophelia

Living Dead Girl 1031 said:


> Stopped at Michaels to get some supplies to start my reaping!! I like what I got so much that I am going to make one for myself once I get my victims done!  I guess that's one thing that's tough about secret reaper haha everything I make I would love to have myself and it adds more to my "to-do" list haha


I often feel the same way, but I'm also far too lazy to do it twice.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Dr. Phibes said:


> It is offered a couple times a year. I needed 24 right to pass....I got 23.....ughhhhh!


Wow, you were so close! Well, my guess is that since you were only one point off, you will pass next time!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Living Dead Girl 1031 said:


> Stopped at Michaels to get some supplies to start my reaping!! I like what I got so much that I am going to make one for myself once I get my victims done!  I guess that's one thing that's tough about secret reaper haha everything I make I would love to have myself and it adds more to my "to-do" list haha


Yeah, I ended up making doubles of a couple things that I made for my victim because I liked them, lol. There are still a couple more things I wanted to keep that I will probably have to make for myself later, as well!


----------



## MissMandy

As us New Englanders would say, what a pissah! You'll get it next time for sure, Phibes!


----------



## ondeko

Kelloween said:


> a man..lol, no..not really..I was just really curious how its done and how you get things inside the glass, Im always curious when its something to do with creating that I cant do.. it sounds complicated!


LOL Most glasswork is a lot simpler to do than it is to describe.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Still waiting for those who have received reapings and teasers to post their pics on the pic thread...waiting, waiting...lol. I think one said they were going on vaca today, so we'll have to wait until next week for them...but there are others who received stuff...we can't wait to see your gifts!!!!


----------



## ALKONOST

WitchyKitty said:


> Still waiting for those who have received reapings and teasers to post their pics on the pic thread...waiting, waiting...lol. I think one said they were going on vaca today, so we'll have to wait until next week for them...but there are others who received stuff...we can't wait to see your gifts!!!!


This is all happening so fast! lol


----------



## Kelloween

Well, I did at least go look at my victim's list ..does that count as starting?


----------



## Saki.Girl

dear victim I have a box very full but not stopping yet cause your way to much fun to stop now like I said I am going over the top for this one


----------



## LadySherry

I also was expecting teaser pics today. Several peeps said they sent teasers. Oh well back to stalking.


----------



## LadySherry

Saki.Girl said:


> dear victim I have a box very full but not stopping yet cause your way to much fun to stop now like I said I am going over the top for this one


Why thank you Saki. I will enjoy everything.


----------



## Dismantled Soul

Awwww...I wish I'd of come back sooner...then I coulda joined in all the fun...


----------



## WitchyKitty

Saki.Girl said:


> dear victim I have a box very full but not stopping yet cause your way to much fun to stop now like I said I am going over the top for this one


I think you may have many people crossing their fingers and toes that you are their reaper, lol. We would ALL love and over the top extra full box of Halloween goodies!


----------



## Saki.Girl

WitchyKitty said:


> I think you may have many people crossing their fingers and toes that you are their reaper, lol. We would ALL love and over the top extra full box of Halloween goodies!


Aww your so sweet. Wish I could send you all a box like that. 
My goal is to just blow my victim's mind you know the OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## Dismantled Soul

Knowing you Saki Girl...I'm sure you will. Everything I've seen you post has been pretty amazing.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Saki.Girl said:


> Aww your so sweet. Wish I could send you all a box like that.
> My goal is to just blow my victim's mind you know the OMG OMG OMG OMG


You will blow their mind, as you make such cool things!


----------



## Kelloween

WitchyKitty said:


> You will blow their mind, as you make such cool things!


Yes she does..I recieved a "Saki special box" not long ago and everything was awesome that she sent me..it was like she knew exactly what I was thinking in the things I needed and I am picky picky..shes amazing


----------



## Saki.Girl

thanks guys means a lot  can not wait for my victim to share so you all get to see the goodies


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween said:


> Yes she does..I recieved a "Saki special box" not long ago and everything was awesome that she sent me..it was like she knew exactly what I was thinking in the things I needed and I am picky picky..shes amazing


thank you 
LOL no what was amazing is finding the Victorian wedding dress talk about luck being on my side for that one I was probely as excited as you when I found that LOL


----------



## Immortalia

O....M.....G! My daughter just started Kindergarten this past Monday and I can TOTALLY see her doing/saying that exact same thing. You have me in tears from laughter at my desk... My co-workers are staring at me which is only making it worse! <okay breathe>



whynotgrl666 said:


> Sorry victim , one of a kind and unique is nice but I'm a total flop at that stuff. In kindergarten we made Xmas gift ornaments for our mommies out of empty clean jar lids , a photo of ourselves and glitter . My mother howled with laughter when she unwrapped hers. It read "oh come holy spit" and thus ended my artistic streak


----------



## Araniella

OH man, Dr. Phibes. Sorry to see that. Is there a possibility to try again? How long do you have to wait?


----------



## WitchyKitty

I just looked at the living room floor and realized that all of my cats Halloween toys are all over the floor...I just had to text my hubby to ask him if he took them out of their toy box or not, because if it was the cats...well, that's just freaky!!


----------



## Dismantled Soul

By Freaky...you mean Freakishly Awesome right? I mean come on...i the cats are getting into the spirit now too??


----------



## ALKONOST

WitchyKitty said:


> I just looked at the living room floor and realized that all of my cats Halloween toys are all over the floor...I just had to text my hubby to ask him if he took them out of their toy box or not, because if it was the cats...well, that's just freaky!!


Oh that's awesome! Cats know these things... I swear they read our minds.  Where did you find Halloween cat toys? I have oodles of Halloween dog toys, collars, outfits, bandanas... and whatever else but, no cat toys.


----------



## sikntwizted

Mee-ow. Sounds like you're not the only one getting ready!


----------



## Kelloween

So..I painted this for Saki for her dark Alice theme..took me 3 days, its huge..but she doesn't know it yet, because the damn thing is still wet and I can't send it to her until it dries..so don't tell her..lmao..do you like it Saki?


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween said:


> So..I painted this for Saki for her dark Alice theme..took me 3 days, its huge..but she doesn't know it yet, because the damn thing is still wet and I can't send it to her until it dries..so don't tell her..lmao..do you like it Saki?
> 
> View attachment 165902


OMG IT ROCKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you so much


----------



## ALKONOST

Kelloween said:


> So..I painted this for Saki for her dark Alice theme..took me 3 days, its huge..but she doesn't know it yet, because the damn thing is still wet and I can't send it to her until it dries..so don't tell her..lmao..do you like it Saki?
> 
> View attachment 165902


That's crazy good, Kelloween!!!!!! What an awesome gift. There's so much talent on this forum!


----------



## Kelloween

My son said you can't sell that..you used someone else's art and copied..lol..I told him it was a gift, not for sell..


----------



## Dismantled Soul

That's pretty epic Kelloween. Totally awesome!


----------



## bethene

So sorry Mr. Phibes,so close, you will do it next time.

Aw, you're kitties love Halloween too!

Dug through more stuff, got some small stuff done.


----------



## Kelloween

I will get it sent at least by Monday. Saki..I tried to make it kinda scary..but it just didn't turn out to scary!! Thats what happened to my scarecrow last year..he ended up cute instead of scary.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween said:


> My son said you can't sell that..you used someone else's art and copied..lol..I told him it was a gift, not for sell..


That will not get sold ever can not wait to have it sitting out year around OMG So Awesome. thank you again


----------



## WitchyKitty

ALKONOST said:


> Oh that's awesome! Cats know these things... I swear they read our minds.  Where did you find Halloween cat toys? I have oodles of Halloween dog toys, collars, outfits, bandanas... and whatever else but, no cat toys.


Okay...the hubby admitted to pulling out the cat toys, lol. Anyways...I think I found them at either Petsmart or Petco one year a few years back. They are AWESOME cat toys, I'll post a pick of them in a second. You just have to look for them, as they don't get many and they tend to hang them in random places around the stores or in little bins. Sometimes Target will get in something, but usually doggie stuff. I had to get extra-small doggie bandanas for my cats to wear on Halloween since they don't make many cat things. (well, Petsmart gets those multi covered jingle bell clown like cat collars, but I think my cats would hate those, hahaha.) I have tried to put doggie hats and capes on them before, but that didn't go so well, obviously, lol, and I felt bad, so plain halloween bandanas it is! I'm looking for new tiny bandanas for this year, but so far all of them actually have doggie type decoration on them, so I can't use them for my kitties. One of my cats LOVES to wear ribbons around her neck for some reason, so we make her a Halloween one each year to wear for October. (...and yes, she really does like to wear them. She will carry the ribbons to us in her mouth and ask us to put them on her, lol. Her favorite is the pink ribbons you get off of Victoria's Secret bags!  )


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween said:


> I will get it sent at least by Monday. Saki..I tried to make it kinda scary..but it just didn't turn out to scary!! Thats what happened to my scarecrow last year..he ended up cute instead of scary.


LOL its perfect not to cute and not to scary just dark haha just perfect


----------



## ALKONOST

WitchyKitty said:


> Okay...the hubby admitted to pulling out the cat toys, lol. Anyways...I think I found them at either Petsmart or Petco one year a few years back. They are AWESOME cat toys, I'll post a pick of them in a second. You just have to look for them, as they don't get many and they tend to hang them in random places around the stores or in little bins. Sometimes Target will get in something, but usually doggie stuff. I had to get extra-small doggie bandanas for my cats to wear on Halloween since they don't make many cat things. (well, Petsmart gets those multi covered jingle bell clown like cat collars, but I think my cats would hate those, hahaha.) I have tried to put doggie hats and capes on them before, but that didn't go so well, obviously, lol, and I felt bad, so plain halloween bandanas it is! I'm looking for new tiny bandanas for this year, but so far all of them actually have doggie type decoration on them, so I can't use them for my kitties. One of my cats LOVES to wear ribbons around her neck for some reason, so we make her a Halloween one each year to wear for October. (...and yes, she really does like to wear them. She will carry the ribbons to us in her mouth and ask us to put them on her, lol. Her favorite is the pink ribbons you get off of Victoria's Secret bags!  )


HAHAHA! That's so cute. My cats all have decorative collars on so, bandanas probably wouldn't bother them. I'll have to make trip to Petsmart to see what they've got. Something with feathers and catnip would do the job. Those seem to be the fave around here. Thanks for the info


----------



## Kelloween

bethene said:


> So sorry Mr. Phibes,so close, you will do it next time.
> 
> Aw, you're kitties love Halloween too!
> 
> Dug through more stuff, got some small stuff done.


you are ahead of me again, Bethene..lol


----------



## WitchyKitty

ALKONOST said:


> HAHAHA! That's so cute. My cats all have decorative collars on so, bandanas probably wouldn't bother them. I'll have to make trip to Petsmart to see what they've got. Something with feathers and catnip would do the job. Those seem to be the fave around here. Thanks for the info


It may have been Petco...but I can't remember. If you have both stores around you, check both. I will keep my eyes open if I see any anywhere. The ones I have crinkle inside. The ghost and pumpkins are their faves (which is why one of the pumpkins is missing their face, hahaha!). They now look a bit...loved...but here's the pic so you can see what they look like!


----------



## Saki.Girl

WitchyKitty said:


> It may have been Petco...but I can't remember. If you have both stores around you, check both. I will keep my eyes open if I see any anywhere. The ones I have crinkle inside. The ghost and pumpkins are their faves (which is why one of the pumpkins is missing their face, hahaha!). They now look a bit...loved...but here's the pic so you can see what they look like!
> View attachment 165904


wish I could give my dog Halloween toys but she will have them ripped to shreds in 30 seconds LOL


----------



## ALKONOST

WitchyKitty said:


> It may have been Petco...but I can't remember. If you have both stores around you, check both. I will keep my eyes open if I see any anywhere. The ones I have crinkle inside. The ghost and pumpkins are their faves (which is why one of the pumpkins is missing their face, hahaha!). They now look a bit...loved...but here's the pic so you can see what they look like!
> View attachment 165904


OH those are so sweet!!! Boonan would LOVE a spider like that! I'll definitely have to go now


----------



## ALKONOST

Saki.Girl said:


> wish I could give my dog Halloween toys but she will have them ripped to shreds in 30 seconds LOL


Awwww... they should make Halloween kong toys the for the pooches that love their toys a little too much


----------



## WitchyKitty

Here's the online links to Petsmart...it shows TONS of Halloween toys, but who knows if stores will get them.
http://www.petsmart.com/family/index.jsp?f=Taxonomy%2FPET%2F2768986&f=PAD%2FpsNotAvailInUS%2FNo&categoryId=13342752&lmdn=Cat&f=Taxonomy%2FPET%2F13342752&fbc=1&fbn=Taxonomy|Halloween+Toys&fbx=0


----------



## WitchyKitty

ALKONOST said:


> Awwww... they should make Halloween kong toys the for the pooches that love their toys a little too much


Halloween KONG toys from Petsmart for doggies!!!
http://www.petsmart.com/family/index.jsp?f=Taxonomy%2FPET%2F2767084&f=PAD%2FpsNotAvailInUS%2FNo&categoryId=3778202&lmdn=Dog+Toys&f=Taxonomy%2FPET%2F3778202&fbc=1&fbn=Taxonomy|Halloween+Toys&fbx=0


----------



## ALKONOST

WitchyKitty said:


> Here's the online links to Petsmart...it shows TONS of Halloween toys, but who knows if stores will get them.
> http://www.petsmart.com/family/index.jsp?f=Taxonomy%2FPET%2F2768986&f=PAD%2FpsNotAvailInUS%2FNo&categoryId=13342752&lmdn=Cat&f=Taxonomy%2FPET%2F13342752&fbc=1&fbn=Taxonomy|Halloween+Toys&fbx=0


Oh cool! I'll definitely check that out... that would be great if they offered sight to store too. How fun would it be to open up a box of 10+ cat toys in front of the kitties!! I'd have to do it while the pugs were outside though. I have a pug that would much rather play with a cat toy than a dog toy  Thanks so much!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Thought these links might help those who were looking for Halloween pet toys for themselves OR for their victims who may have pets.


----------



## Araniella

Wowza Kelloween! How could she not LOVE it? You have mad skills.




Kelloween said:


> So..I painted this for Saki for her dark Alice theme..took me 3 days, its huge..but she doesn't know it yet, because the damn thing is still wet and I can't send it to her until it dries..so don't tell her..lmao..do you like it Saki?
> 
> View attachment 165902


----------



## Immortalia

What about my hubby? How big can you make them? Because if he doesn't give me some room to work on my Halloween projects in the garage soon he's DEFINITELY going to be in HOT water! GRRRRR



ondeko said:


> I can pretty much get just about any image into a pendant... I can trap some physical things in glass as long as the thing can take the heat ...


----------



## Halloween Scream

You know those perfect build days when everything meets or exceeds the expectations you have in mind? Today was one of those days! I finally got around to distressing the lanterns I've had for the last three years, and I started a project for my victim! Thrilled with how it turned out so far. I don't think I'll mail before Labor Day this year, but at least I have things in the works!


----------



## Immortalia

So, I'm feeling a bit mischievious.....

Oh dear victim....I feel the need to tease you a bit. I know your love of all things dead may seem odd to the mainstream "normal" people, but that's just because they are not creative like us! When you know how to party with the dead, you will forever be entertained...in this life and the next!


----------



## Hearts1003

Seriously need the "this post is killer" on the app.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Halloween Scream said:


> You know those perfect build days when everything meets or exceeds the expectations you have in mind? Today was one of those days! I finally got around to distressing the lanterns I've had for the last three years, and I started a project for my victim! Thrilled with how it turned out so far. I don't think I'll mail before Labor Day this year, but at least I have things in the works!



 Hey, I just bought three lanterns from Big Lots. I'd love to see how you aged your lanterns.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

I got home from work and there was a box on the porch and my son brought it in saying, "is it from your Secret Reaper? Can I open it?" It wasn't, though. It was my John Doe and pop up reaper I got from Spirit. I thought it was cute how excited my kids were about secret reaper so I thought I would share.


----------



## ALKONOST

Sublime Nightmare said:


> I got home from work and there was a box on the porch and my son brought it in saying, "is it from your Secret Reaper? Can I open it?" It wasn't, though. It was my John Doe and pop up reaper I got from Spirit. I thought it was cute how excited my kids were about secret reaper so I thought I would share.


LOL.. very cute! I'm betting many of us feel just like your kids about finally receiving our reaper box!


----------



## Bethany

Kelloween That pic for Saki is AWESOME!! Lucky girl!!
Dr. Phibes sorry you didn't pass. You're going on a trip and won't be back til sunday? OMG Stalking? LMAO
To the other cat owners, when you put a shirt on your cats do their back legs stop working? My ragdoll's do. LOL You put a shirt on him and he freezes and just falls over. It is SO funny!







Note the look! He hates his costume too!








My daughter's cat on the other hand tolerates the torture.


----------



## Kelloween

lol, they HATE tape..I put a piece on the back of ours and they go crazy..


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Kelloween said:


> lol, they HATE tape..I put a piece on the back of ours and they go crazy..


Mean....


----------



## Paint It Black

Kelloween said:


> So..I painted this for Saki for her dark Alice theme..took me 3 days, its huge..but she doesn't know it yet, because the damn thing is still wet and I can't send it to her until it dries..so don't tell her..lmao..do you like it Saki?
> 
> View attachment 165902


Kelloween, you are so cool.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany said:


> Kelloween That pic for Saki is AWESOME!! Lucky girl!!
> Dr. Phibes sorry you didn't pass. You're going on a trip and won't be back til sunday? OMG Stalking? LMAO
> To the other cat owners, when you put a shirt on your cats do their back legs stop working? My ragdoll's do. LOL You put a shirt on him and he freezes and just falls over. It is SO funny!
> View attachment 165916
> 
> Note the look! He hates his costume too!
> View attachment 165917
> 
> My daughter's cat on the other hand tolerates the torture.


Yes, I have seen my cats do this with outfits, funny as all heck, but I feel bad so I don't torture them and try full outfits anymore, lol. Some of mine do this with harnesses as well. They just fall over. One of them army crawls all over! Poor kitties, lol. I think I have a few pics of my cats in Halloween gear in my album from last year if anyone wants to see them.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Adorable kitties, by the way, Bethany! =^.^=


----------



## Bethany

The top one is mine & I have a bengal. The "Lobster" Cat is my daughter's so with her in Ohio
My daughter bought all 3 cats Christmas t-shirts in 2011. That was a laugh fest! Saw the cutest Convict costume today @ Michael's an SO wanted to get it for the Ragdoll!! 
I'd love to see your cats in their Halloween attire!


----------



## ondeko

Saki.Girl said:


> OMG IT ROCKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you so much


Kelloween--She says it will do.  Seriously, nice work.


----------



## Kelloween

Paint It Black said:


> Kelloween, you are so cool.


TY PIB! and back at ya!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany said:


> The top one is mine & I have a bengal. The "Lobster" Cat is my daughter's so with her in Ohio
> My daughter bought all 3 cats Christmas t-shirts in 2011. That was a laugh fest! Saw the cutest Convict costume today @ Michael's an SO wanted to get it for the Ragdoll!!
> I'd love to see your cats in their Halloween attire!


Love Bengals! Lol, but yeah, I just checked, I have some of their Halloween pics on the first page of my "Random Halloween 2009-2013" album, so you can go see them there. I would post 'em here, but that'd be a lot of pics of cats, lol. I only put up a couple pics of each cat with random years costumes in the album on here...but in reality, I have probably like, a hundred pics in my albums at home, hahaha. I take many pics of my kitties...they are my children!


----------



## Kelloween

ondeko said:


> Kelloween--She says it will do.  Seriously, nice work.


lol, Thank you !


----------



## Hilda

Pumpkin5 said:


> Hey, I just bought three lanterns from Big Lots. I'd love to see how you aged your lanterns.


Oh I got one too yesterday. I'm in on this too! What should we do with them?!?!


----------



## ALKONOST

Bethany said:


> Kelloween That pic for Saki is AWESOME!! Lucky girl!!
> Dr. Phibes sorry you didn't pass. You're going on a trip and won't be back til sunday? OMG Stalking? LMAO
> To the other cat owners, when you put a shirt on your cats do their back legs stop working? My ragdoll's do. LOL You put a shirt on him and he freezes and just falls over. It is SO funny!
> View attachment 165916
> 
> Note the look! He hates his costume too!
> 
> View attachment 165917
> 
> My daughter's cat on the other hand tolerates the torture.


Great pics, Bethany! Very sweet kitties. And yes... my cat's stop working all together if I dress them. I call a shirt "the baby sitter". If I leave the room and come back a few minutes later... they will STILL be in the same spot I left them with their tail angrily twitching


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Teaser pic


----------



## Bethany

I still want to go and pick up a couple BL Lanterns. They had some really neat ones that were $10 each and some smaller ones that were $8. REALLY want the $10 ones. Just nowhere to store them.


----------



## Kelloween

Dr. Phibes said:


> Mean....


Am I abominable?? lol, glad I could type that word and not say it..its like aluminum..it doesn't come out of my mouth correctly!


----------



## Kelloween

beautifulnightmare said:


> Teaser pic


OMG, I'm getting a table!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

beautifulnightmare said:


> Teaser pic


Small wooden box? I put a pic of a small wooden box filled with witchy stuff in my album of ideas I made for my reaper...you could be MY reaper...???
Or...it could be a small wooden coffin box maybe?


----------



## Miss Erie

Dr. Phibes said:


> Did not pass. Sucks.


 So sorry Dr. Phibes. I hate when that happens. You'll pass next time for sure!! Hang in there.


----------



## Bethany

WitchyKitty, Talk about cute kitties!! Love your pics in your album of your cats. Will have to go back & check out your other pics.
Time for Ice cream!! RV park is having Ice cream social tonight. MMmmmmmmmm


----------



## beautifulnightmare

WitchyKitty, I too enjoyed your kitties pictures! thanks for sharing.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Victim,
I am having so much fun crafting ghoulish goodies for you! I've plotted, shopped, hot-glued, and painted somethings for you today! Oh! I hope you like them!


----------



## WitchyKitty

beautifulnightmare said:


> WitchyKitty, I too enjoyed your kitties pictures! thanks for sharing.


Thank you!!! (Oh, I forgot, there is one more kitty Halloween pic in that album...page 3 I think. Ziva with my potion bottles! One of my fave pics!) Lol, can you tell I love to show off my babies?? I have photo albums just FULL of kitty pics, both actual photos and digital albums on my computer, plus framed pics, lol. Crazy cat lady, I know. I can only imagine how bad I would be if I had human babies...


----------



## WitchyKitty

Okay...I think I may be finished with my victims box...I think. Maybe. Possibly. Well, I'm not mailing it yet, and I'm going out tomorrow...so you never know...but I think I'm done, lol.


----------



## Kymmm

beautifulnightmare said:


> Victim,
> I am having so much fun crafting ghoulish goodies for you! I've plotted, shopped, hot-glued, and painted somethings for you today! Oh! I hope you like them!


I'm sure I will love them!! Ship it already!!!


----------



## Kymmm

WitchyKitty said:


> Okay...I think I may be finished with my victims box...I think. Maybe. Possibly. Well, I'm not mailing it yet, and I'm going out tomorrow...so you never know...but I think I'm done, lol.


Don't close that box until your absolutely sure you have all my gifts in there but if your sure, mail it, mail it!!!


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> Ohhhh you, you....you! I was already in my pj's too! Just wait my dear, I shall get you back


Promises promises.


----------



## The Auditor

Dr. Phibes said:


> Did not pass. Sucks.


Yeah it does. Sorry, bro


----------



## The Auditor

Bethany said:


> To the other cat owners, when you put a shirt on your cats do their back legs stop working? My ragdoll's do. LOL You put a shirt on him and he freezes and just falls over. It is SO funny.


If I tried to put a shirt on either of my cats, I'd fail miserably, because I'd pass out for the blood loss......


----------



## The Auditor

Kelloween said:


> Am I abominable??


abominable....adorable....it's a fine line.


----------



## Ophelia

*Drops ice cubes down the back of *Auditor*'s shirt*


----------



## The Auditor

Ophelia said:


> *Drops ice cubes down the back of *Auditor*'s shirt*



Eeep!

I'll get you, my pretty......


----------



## im the goddess

AsH-1031 said:


> Maybe if I asked super nice and you were my secret reaper Kelloween you'd make me one???  Truly, you guys are some of the best craftsmen and artisans I have seen. Wish I had that kind of talent and patience to make some of these awesome things.


Oh, sorry to tell you, she can't do that for you because she's my reaper!! Mine all mine!!


----------



## Ophelia

*Auditor*, just be glad it wasn't your shorts.


----------



## Bethany

im the goddess said:


> Oh, sorry to tell you, she can't do that for you because she's my reaper!! Mine all mine!!


Oh sorry to tell you both she is MY REAPER.


----------



## Kelloween

The Auditor said:


> abominable....adorable....it's a fine line.


but I can pronounce adorable..lol


----------



## Teresa M

OMG I'm done!!! I am all caught up! It was so hard not posting anything along the way, but I knew that I would never get done if I did.

Dr. Phibes, sorry that you did not pass; you will get it next time!

I can not believe that people have been reaped already. I do have my ideas but have not even started anything yet. I was hoping to tonight, but I am just to tired. I think that I will go to bed early and plan on getting something done tomorrow. I do have to work on Sunday, but I got tomorrow off because of it.  I'm good with that!

So sorry to hear about all of the bad health and hardships that our Forum Family are going through and dealing with. I am sending all of you positive thoughts!

As always, the creativity and talent in this group just amazes me!

I have probably missed some things that I wanted to comment on, but my brain is pretty fuzzy right now and my eyes are getting squiggly, so I probably ought to call it bed and resume in the morning. Good night everyone; til tomorrow!


----------



## ALKONOST

The Auditor said:


> If I tried to put a shirt on either of my cats, I'd fail miserably, because I'd pass out for the blood loss......


LMAO!! Good thing I got done taking a sip of my coffee BEFORE reading your post, Auditor


----------



## Kelloween

well, I am someone's reaper..but I still havn't started..blame Saki..lol, she sent me the greatest dress in my box. she knows I love Victorian, its vintage and beautiful..I was gonna dress a skeleton and grunge the dress up..now I hate to!


----------



## Teresa M

Oh, I have a notification alert on my page but I can't find it. Any suggestions? For some reason, I can't get my notifications by clicking on them, but I can usually find them by checking my profile or my private messages. I have done all of the usual things, but no luck this time. Hmmmm......


----------



## Kelloween

I have to click on "my inbox" to get them


----------



## ALKONOST

Finally purchased my first item online for my victim. I have to admit after reading their likes and dislikes and finally catching on that they didn't want anything homemade... I felt sorta stumped. I'm through that finally and moving forward. This person indicated they like a few things I think would be fun looking for  I shall prevail!


----------



## MissMandy

How can anyone not like anything homemade?  Of course, I wouldn't want my reaper to feel any pressure if they're not the crafty type. But if they are, go for it  

Adorable kitties by the way! I have 1 cat that we got from a shelter 3 years ago. She's an old lady already, but quite feisty when ya get her going lol. 

Lmao, nice job with the ice Ophelia! I say we get Auditor with water balloons too


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Kelloween said:


> Am I abominable?? lol, glad I could type that word and not say it..its like aluminum..it doesn't come out of my mouth correctly!


I am abominable. You are more like Vulnavia.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Wow, some of you reapers seem to have a LOT of victims! I can't even imagine the shipping costs for all those boxes...


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> Lmao, nice job with the ice Ophelia! I say we get Auditor with water balloons too


****grabs the garden hose****

Bring it


----------



## LadySherry

Run!!!!!!!!!!¡


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> ****grabs the garden hose****
> 
> Bring it


Listen sparkplug, I have a big bowl of pudding here. So if you don't wanna be covered in it, I suggest you drop that there hose.


----------



## Kelloween

Dr. Phibes said:


> I am abominable. You are more like Vulnavia.


I had forgotten her name until you said that..


----------



## moonwitchkitty

wow food fights/ water fights i missed out on all the fun


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> Listen sparkplug, I have a big bowl of pudding here. So if you don't wanna be covered in it, I suggest you drop that there hose.




Hmmmmmmmmm........


....


...squirt....


----------



## The Auditor

...then sprays MW for good measure....


----------



## Bethany

LMAO Glad I have my Halloween Umbrella.


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm........
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> ...squirt....


Oh you brat. C'mon, mwk! Grab some pudding and get flinging!


----------



## hallorenescene

what, it's not me, it's the dr? what? say what? slinks back in chair. very sad. very very sad.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Kelloween said:


> I had forgotten her name until you said that..


Are you self taught artistically? I have always wanted to try my hand at painting, as I am decent at sketching and drawing with charcoal and pastels, but have never ventured into paints. Is there a certain brand of acrylic paint you would recommend for painting on wood?


----------



## The Auditor

....slips behind Bethany, sprays her for good measure.....


----------



## MissMandy

No one is safe! Mwuahahaha *dances around fire, flinging pudding*


----------



## Bethany

The Auditor said:


> ....slips behind Bethany, sprays her for good measure.....


WHAT! Bethany pulls out her SUPER SOAKER WATER GUN and sprays The Auditor!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Witchy Kitties tend to not like to get drenched with water...so I'm just gonna go hide over there under those far bushes until y'all are done...


----------



## ALKONOST

Bethany said:


> LMAO Glad I have my Halloween Umbrella.
> 
> 
> View attachment 165958


WOW! Now that's an UMBRELLA!!!


----------



## ALKONOST

Me thinks me needs a hazmat suit before crossing this playground!


----------



## MissMandy

A little water and pudding never hurt anyone. Get in on the fun  Better than sitting around listening to the monkeys fart all night


----------



## The Auditor

WitchyKitty said:


> Witchy Kitties tend to not like to get drenched with water...so I'm just gonna go hide over there under those far bushes until y'all are done...


Suit yourself. Oh, hey, though...we did see a snake in the bushes earlier. About 3 foot long, kind of a reddish color. Might want to keep an eye out...


----------



## The Auditor

ALKONOST said:


> Me thinks me needs a hazmat suit before crossing this playground!


....squirt....


----------



## Pumpkin5

Well on my likes/dislikes I asked for something homemade, but I listed other things because I don't want to pressure my Reaper. (this is my first year and all....I will become more demanding as time passes....) I guess everyone cannot appreciate "homemade" (yes...oddly enough) For me, home made means you took time and effort to create a OOAK piece for your Victim. This is how dense I can be....when I went on Ebay looking for handmade witch dolls, some of the posts said OOAK....I kept thinking to myself....who is this Ooak that makes all these cool pieces? Goodness....I can embarass myself sometimes with the way my creepy little mind works.... Since my teaser came back...(sniff, sniff) I may just wait and include it all with my Reaper box....not my intentions...but maybe it is the cosmic forces telling me to take a chill pill.


----------



## The Auditor

Perhaps, Pumpkin. SR is best when you relax and have fun, and don't stress over it too much.

And when all else fails....squirt....


----------



## MissMandy

Your posts always make me giggle, P5 lol


----------



## Bethany

I just say since we are all soaked and pudding covered already, we just tackle The Auditor, Take the Hose & then soak him!!
Are you with me??!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

The Auditor said:


> Suit yourself. Oh, hey, though...we did see a snake in the bushes earlier. About 3 foot long, kind of a reddish color. Might want to keep an eye out...


Hmmm, could just be a smallish corn snake...no harm. Besides, even if it's a different poisonous snake, it's probably going to go find someplace warm to cuddle up, since it's a bit chilly out tonight! 
The water fight does look like fun though...maybe I can grab a rain coat and join the fun...


----------



## MissMandy

I'm in, let's do it girl


----------



## The Auditor

witchykitty said:


> the water fight does look like fun though...maybe i can grab a rain coat and join the fun...


.....squirrrrttt....


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Yaks I'm running back to page 256 before I get wet...


----------



## The Auditor

Bethany said:


> I just say since we are all soaked and pudding covered already, we just tackle The Auditor, Take the Hose & then soak him!!
> Are you with me??!!!


 uh oh......


----------



## The Auditor

"i got a rock!" said:


> Yaks I'm running back to page 256 before I get wet...


...squirt....

too late!


----------



## WitchyKitty

The Auditor said:


> .....squirrrrttt....


HEY! I didn't have my raincoat yet!! That's it...pass the pudding and the biggest super soaker you've got...you know, the ones that have the backpack reservoir so you don't have to reload!!


----------



## "i got a rock!"

The Auditor said:


> ...squirt....
> 
> too late!


nananananana missed me


----------



## The Auditor

WitchyKitty said:


> HEY! I didn't have my raincoat yet!!


I know. That's why I squirted you then. ....squirt....


----------



## WitchyKitty

{{WitchyKitty goes in, dual guns blazin', Resident Evil style!}}


----------



## The Auditor

"i got a rock!" said:


> nananananana missed me


So I did....but I think you got hit with the pudding crossfire....sorry 'bout that, it's all Mandy's fault.


----------



## MissMandy

That's the spirit! Omg.....we need more pudding!  BRB!


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> So I did....but I think you got hit with the pudding crossfire....sorry 'bout that, it's all Mandy's fault.


At least you can eat what I'm flinging.....unlike those dang monkeys


----------



## Bethany

Who Flung Poo?!


----------



## The Auditor

ew....

Now aren't you glad I've got the hose out?


----------



## MissMandy

The monkeys! ....And I don't mean, Micky, Michael, Peter and Davy


----------



## WitchyKitty

Okay...poo is flying now? Ew, lol. Darn monkeys...at least, I HOPE it's the monkeys!! I think this is where I say goodnight, lol. Gotta work early in the morning anyway. Time to go dry off and get some Z's. Night everyone!!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

You people are nuts! Fun times on HF! The air gets cooler and the full moon passes and you folks get drunk on the smell of Fall in the air.


----------



## The Auditor

Awwwwwww.....night WitchyKitty.....


----------



## MissMandy

Well I certainly wasn't flinging poo lol just pistachio pudding  

The tent is calling my name too. Ok, hose me off Auditor so I can dry off and get in my jammies. 

Na night, WK!


----------



## "i got a rock!"

OMG...POO run --- page 255 254 253 252.


----------



## Bethany

night WitchyKitty. Rotten dreams!!


----------



## Kelloween

Dr. Phibes said:


> Are you self taught artistically? I have always wanted to try my hand at painting, as I am decent at sketching and drawing with charcoal and pastels, but have never ventured into paints. Is there a certain brand of acrylic paint you would recommend for painting on wood?


oh wow, if you can charcoal, you can paint! Im messy with that stuff..I am family taught I guess you would say, my mom went to art school, she found it boring..my sister also..she hated it..my son is self taught..he does digital mostly now..hes been in a magazine..actually..and not downing myself..I am the least talented in the whole bunch of us..I was just never interested until I had to be to make money..I was a beauty advisor for Estee Lauder for years, same thing..make up and painting..lol, it really is somewhat the same. Anyway my mom always told my son when he was small , when he would ask how she drew so well..practice practice..and he did, and now he is the best..but if you can draw, the painting is easier. I just use regular cheap craft acrylic paints...47 cents a bottle..lol..but I go through a bunch of them!

my son does stuff like this..this one is like 4 years ago..he was a teenager then.. Can't get him to do Halloween though


----------



## Kelloween

crap, that was big..


----------



## MissMandy

Kelloween said:


> crap, that was big..


That's what she said! Sorry, I had to 

That's amazing work! Very talented!


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Bed for me to, see you crazy people around page 280 tomorrow


----------



## Bethany

MissMandy said:


> That's what she said! Sorry, I had to
> 
> That's amazing work! Very talented!


ROFLMAO!!

Kelloween That is awesome! You can just tell people he got his talent from you. 

Night everyone. Gonna lay my head down. Thanks for all the fun & laughs!


----------



## The Auditor

Witching hour...turning into a wet, pudding soaked pumpkin...night y'all


----------



## MissMandy

lol nighty night, i got a rock! 

I'm hitting the hay too. A ghoul has to get her ugly rest


----------



## NOWHINING

I am hiding from all this water fight. I have my aid on and you guys would of just electric shock me. (metal in my head from cochlear implant) We really do not want that ehh? Meanwhile.... I brought something for my dear victim, but I am not sure if this will work.. I have to think about this and plot some more.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Kelloween said:


> crap, that was big..


Thanks for the info on the paint, etc. i never got into it as I was under the impression you had to buy canvases and those are not cheap, where a pad of paper and charcoal is easier to just whip out and go to work and affordable for a person hat only draws here and there.


----------



## Kelloween

Dr. Phibes said:


> Thanks for the info on the paint, etc. i never got into it as I was under the impression you had to buy canvases and those are not cheap, where a pad of paper and charcoal is easier to just whip out and go to work and affordable for a person hat only draws here and there.


a lot of artist now paint on masonite board, and its cheap at the lumber stores


----------



## beautifulnightmare

---wakes up, yawns, and looks around---
Yay! Did we get a visit from the puddin fairy? 
---in horror spots the flung poo---
---shutters---
Alright who PO'ed the puddin fairy? Ewww! I'm not cleaning that up!


----------



## hallorenescene

20 pages later I catch up. dr, sorry you did not pass. sending vibes your way for luck next time. water, pudding, sounds fun till somebody brought out the poo. ewwww. kelloween, your sons painting is wonderful. looks like your family has quite the talent.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween said:


> oh wow, if you can charcoal, you can paint! Im messy with that stuff..I am family taught I guess you would say, my mom went to art school, she found it boring..my sister also..she hated it..my son is self taught..he does digital mostly now..hes been in a magazine..actually..and not downing myself..I am the least talented in the whole bunch of us..I was just never interested until I had to be to make money..I was a beauty advisor for Estee Lauder for years, same thing..make up and painting..lol, it really is somewhat the same. Anyway my mom always told my son when he was small , when he would ask how she drew so well..practice practice..and he did, and now he is the best..but if you can draw, the painting is easier. I just use regular cheap craft acrylic paints...47 cents a bottle..lol..but I go through a bunch of them!
> 
> my son does stuff like this..this one is like 4 years ago..he was a teenager then.. Can't get him to do Halloween though
> 
> View attachment 165966


Wow he dose amazing work those wings are fabulous


----------



## Bethany

Good Morning all. I am sending out the Minions to clean the mess. 








Was fun until the monkeys started throwing Poo! Guess we should be glad is wasn't the elephants. 








Wait what? where did the pink elephants come from?!!


----------



## sikntwizted

I'm seeing pink elephants. Man, I must have had a really rough night at work!


----------



## MissMandy

Pink elephants?? Am I seeing things? I swear y'all, there was nothing in that pudding other than pistachios! 
Yeah, the monkeys got excited from all the shenanigans and wanted to join in. Unfortunately, poo is what they decided to fling  I think next year, we leave them at the zoo and just stick to ninja gerbils....at least they're not gross. Although, they do like to snap pix of us gals changing in the tent


----------



## Pumpkin5

There are pictures in the SR Picture thread...and this time it is not me goofing around...Real pictures....of real Teasers!!!


----------



## Bethany

I am missing my daughter. Seeing her only once a year is hard. Here she is from 2009 with my ragdoll Smokey








Sorry know more of the regulars are here.


----------



## Pumpkin5

She is a lovely girl, Bethany. Why do you only get to see her once a year? (I'm not trying to pry)


----------



## badgirl

It's so hard to shop and prepare for my classroom when the Halloween aisles are calling me! Hope you are off to a wonderful school year....now time for some reaping! 


Spookilicious mama said:


> *So I am back at school getting my classroom ready for next week. Hard for me to get on here and cause havoc. I am counting on everyone else here to do the job and it looks like I have put my faith in the right group.  So i need to leave now to get ready for my new class of minions....ummm I mean children but before I do I have one last thing to say.... ahem.....
> 
> VIC TIM VIC TIM VIC TIM*


----------



## bethene

Bethany, sounds like we have more in common than the almost same name,, I never get to see my daughter either, it had , til this week been 3 years,, she lives in the LA area and neither of us have the money to fly together much,,, I get so sad some times,,, but hey,, she is here now!!!!!


----------



## Teresa M

Kelloween said:


> I have to click on "my inbox" to get them


Went and tried that, nothing new there. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Teresa M

MissMandy said:


> lol nighty night, i got a rock!
> 
> I'm hitting the hay too. A ghoul has to get her ugly rest


Looks like I went to bed to early; I missed out on all of the fun!


----------



## Araniella

Yay! Finally got started ...one thing is so darned cute, I wish I could show it. Really happy with how it turned out.


----------



## frogkid11

Reapers - I just noticed that on the first page of the thread where Bethene sites the rules that #4 says "4.You MUST not reveal who your secret reaper is until every one has received their gift"

I remember last year folks were signing their cards or providing hints in the packages about who they were. Does this rule mean that Reapers are not to provide their names or hints as to who we are OR does this mean that as a victim we do not publicly thank our reaper? Just wanted to get clarification. Thanks!!


----------



## Kelloween

Bethany said:


> I am missing my daughter. Seeing her only once a year is hard. Here she is from 2009 with my ragdoll Smokey
> View attachment 165996
> 
> 
> Sorry know more of the regulars are here.


Beautiful daughter and cat, Bethany!


----------



## Ophelia

*Bethene* just copied and pasted the rules from previous years. I think it's since been decided that it's too difficult to not thank your Reaper at the time you post in the pictures thread. Since it's grown to be so large, it's not as easy to narrow down who is left.


----------



## ScaredyKat

FINALLY got started on some of my victims things!  I really hope they like them. A lot of thought has gone into it with a limited list.


----------



## ondeko

frogkid11 said:


> Reapers - I just noticed that on the first page of the thread where Bethene sites the rules that #4 says "4.You MUST not reveal who your secret reaper is until every one has received their gift"
> 
> I remember last year folks were signing their cards or providing hints in the packages about who they were. Does this rule mean that Reapers are not to provide their names or hints as to who we are OR does this mean that as a victim we do not publicly thank our reaper? Just wanted to get clarification. Thanks!!


That's an old rule from when it was a small group and too easy to guess who was left. You can sign or leave hints if you want, but you don't have to. I think the new behavior is to thank them if you know who they are when you post photos. Otherwise it is too easy to forget to thank them and that's sort of important even if it isn't a rule. Besides, we'll all know who Kelloween's reaper is since they'll be the last one left


----------



## MissMandy

Have a spooky evening/night boils and ghouls! I shall be absent tonight, as it is ghouls' night out  We're starting kinda early, so I may pop in.....if I'm not too inebriated  Continue the shenanigans for me!!


----------



## Kelloween

ondeko said:


> That's an old rule from when it was a small group and too easy to guess who was left. You can sign or leave hints if you want, but you don't have to. I think the new behavior is to thank them if you know who they are when you post photos. Otherwise it is too easy to forget to thank them and that's sort of important even if it isn't a rule. Besides, we'll all know who Kelloween's reaper is since they'll be the last one left


HAHAHAH..This has been true my last two reapers..we shall see..I will begin to whine after about 70 have posted pictures..lmao


----------



## creeperguardian

well victim i have finished your third project possibly going to do one or two more then its off to you should be before next month hits


----------



## Pumpkin5

Okay, the pictures posted of the teaser notes have me amped up again. I am sending out a teaser on Monday....Those teaser that were posted looked awesome! I want my victim to feel really special, like he or she was really lucky to get a Reaper Newbie like me... This time, I am going to try sending it to the correct address.....you know.....try something new.


----------



## sookie

I should have the stuff ready to ship early next week. After Labor Day depending on one store and if it puts something out


----------



## Pumpkin5

sookie said:


> I should have the stuff ready to ship early next week. After Labor Day depending on one store and if it puts something out


 Awwww Sookie....you are too kind....I am sure what you already have put together will thrill me.....Send away!


----------



## Bethany

Pumpkin5 said:


> She is a lovely girl, Bethany. Why do you only get to see her once a year? (I'm not trying to pry)


We moved south and she stayed in Ohio. SHe is working & going to school and doesn't really get vacation and since hubby has only been at his job for a year he only gets a weeks vacation. It's quite a distance to make the drive myself.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Bethany said:


> We moved south and she stayed in Ohio. SHe is working & going to school and doesn't really get vacation and since hubby has only been at his job for a year he only gets a weeks vacation. It's quite a distance to make the drive myself.



Oh....I see.......I don't have children myself, but I have sisters that do....it is VERY hard when the children move away from the parents. But she is just beautiful and I hope the coming year affords you both many visits together....


----------



## Bethany

Thank you Pumpkin5. In 3 years she should be closer as she intends to do her Masters in South Carolina.


----------



## The Auditor

Kelloween said:


> a lot of artist now paint on masonite board, and its cheap at the lumber stores


I did one on a 2 X 2 sheet of 3/4 inch plywood. I worked really well.


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> I think next year, we leave them at the zoo and just stick to ninja gerbils....at least they're not gross. Although, they do like to snap pix of us gals changing in the tent


I wrested the camera from them, and deleted all the photos...though I think they got away with one photo card, saying something about how the pics would be perfect for teasers or something....: shrug :


----------



## Pumpkin5

The Auditor said:


> I wrested the camera from them, and deleted all the photos...though I think they got away with one photo card, saying something about how the pics would be perfect for teasers or something....: shrug :




...Auditor.....me thinks, that you are EVIL.........................................


----------



## The Auditor

Pumpkin5 said:


> ...Auditor.....me thinks, that you are EVIL.........................................


Awwww! Thank you, you're so sweet! Choking up a little here...


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> I wrested the camera from them, and deleted all the photos...though I think they got away with one photo card, saying something about how the pics would be perfect for teasers or something....: shrug :


Hahaha teasers! Yeah, that should scare the crap out of any victim


----------



## MissMandy

Oh and apologies now in case I say anything stupid. Might have had one too many vodka tonics


----------



## The Auditor

***hands Mandy another vodka tonic...this could be interesting***


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29

I have noticed some have mentioned your kids being excited (someone who got a teaser I believe) about getting your gifts, is it among the majority of victims to have their children included or is this something most people think of as mom or dads thing and get offended when the child or animal as I have seen in some reeps. Looking at visitor messages and blogs I have noticed my victim has a child or children and I was thinking of doing something for said child or children. Being kidless I wasn't sure what the general consensus was.


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> ***hands Mandy another vodka tonic...this could be interesting***


Oh lawd.....ah what the hell, why not?



Pumpkinqueen29 said:


> I have noticed some have mentioned your kids being excited (someone who got a teaser I believe) about getting your gifts, is it among the majority of victims to have their children included or is this something most people think of as mom or dads thing and get offended when the child or animal as I have seen in some reeps. Looking at visitor messages and blogs I have noticed my victim has a child or children and I was thinking of doing something for said child or children. Being kidless I wasn't sure what the general consensus was.


I sent my victim some stuff for her kids last year. A lot of people (reapers) do that. But that is a good question. I know some who actually put in their likes/dislikes lists that they have kids or pets. But I wonder if people who don't list it, actually mind if their kids/pets get something too?


----------



## The Auditor

I don't see anything wrong with including the kidlets. In the past, some of my Reapers have included a little something for the Deduction. Thought that was sweet, very thoughtful. I would not be offended to find something for her in my box; at the same time, I of course do not expect my current Reaper to send her something, nor would I be offended if they didn't. 

Shoot, half the time the Deduction plays with my Halloween stuff, regardless!


----------



## Ophelia

I've got both kids and pets, and while I love when they're included, I'm not offended if they aren't. Trust me, they'll find something in the box to confiscate and make their own!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I don't have human kids, but I have 4 kitties. I wrote that I did on my list...but my reaper can decide if they do or do not wish to send something. I simply added them as another option, trying to be as helpful to my reaper as possible!


----------



## AsH-1031

Pumpkinqueen29 said:


> I have noticed some have mentioned your kids being excited (someone who got a teaser I believe) about getting your gifts, is it among the majority of victims to have their children included or is this something most people think of as mom or dads thing and get offended when the child or animal as I have seen in some reeps. Looking at visitor messages and blogs I have noticed my victim has a child or children and I was thinking of doing something for said child or children. Being kidless I wasn't sure what the general consensus was.



Last year in my stalking of my victim I found out she had kids and pets. So I sent them each something as well (didn't include that in my $20 limit though, so that might have been against the rules). I think she appreciated it though. That's just what I did... take it for what you will.


----------



## hallorenescene

good morning everyone. 
so pictures in the pic thread huh! gotta go check it out. goodie

Bethany, you have a beautiful daughter, and a pretty cat, even if the cat doesn't like his picture taken. the background in the picture is pretty nice too. what an awesome picture


----------



## Spookilicious mama

The Auditor said:


> I don't see anything wrong with including the kidlets. In the past, some of my Reapers have included a little something for the Deduction. Thought that was sweet, very thoughtful. I would not be offended to find something for her in my box; at the same time, I of course do not expect my current Reaper to send her something, nor would I be offended if they didn't.
> 
> Shoot, half the time the Deduction plays with my Halloween stuff, regardless!


*It always makes me smile The Auditor refers to his little bundle of joy as the deduction 

*


----------



## Bethany

I see things didn't get out of hand last night. Surprising!  
We went out for lunch @ noon & I didn't get home until around 8 pm LOL Went shopping with a friend. 
Checked out some Halloween (Costumes mostly) store, not impressed with stock or prices.


----------



## bethene

I see nothing wrong with putting in gifts for kids , 2 or4 legged, so Ash, you did no wrong. I think it a nice gesture, but not mandatory in any way. Pretty quiet last night, lots of stalking going on must be.


----------



## DebBDeb

AsH-1031 said:


> Last year in my stalking of my victim I found out she had kids and pets. So I sent them each something as well (didn't include that in my $20 limit though, so that might have been against the rules). I think she appreciated it though. That's just what I did... take it for what you will.


You were a WONDERFUL Reaper!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

I think some people may actually be working on Reaper projects....as we speak....Shhhhhhhh.........


----------



## Bethany

Pumpkin5 said:


> I think some people may actually be working on Reaper projects....as we speak....Shhhhhhhh.........


I don't know what that is but it looks gross!! I LOVE IT! human skin for a jar.......


----------



## Pumpkin5

Bethany said:


> I don't know what that is but it looks gross!! I LOVE IT! human skin for a jar.......


 Hhhhmmmm....may be....just may be.....They are called "nurnies". You are definitely on the right track.


----------



## The Auditor

bethene said:


> Pretty quiet last night, lots of stalking going on must be.


Either that, or we're recovering from the Friday night shenanigans.

Oh great, now I have that Katy Perry song stuck in my head.


----------



## MissMandy

I just got the rest of my decorations out of storage. You know what that means....


----------



## WitchyKitty

Still trying to decide when to send my victim's box...and if I will be sending a teaser. Hmmmm...decisions, decisions. Soooo nervous about if my victim will love my gifts. I really like some of them, myself, so I'm hoping my victim will, too! I know I put time and care into the gifts that I actually made...I'm excited to send the box out and hopefully get my victim's thoughts. I don't want to be the first one to send out a box though, lol. This being my first SR, I hope I do a good job and make one happy victim!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I was drinking last night and my niece spent the weekend with me.. she is my kind of twisted.. 
took her and the boys out to potbellys


----------



## djkeebz

bethene said:


> I see nothing wrong with putting in gifts for kids , 2 or4 legged, so Ash, you did no wrong. I think it a nice gesture, but not mandatory in any way. Pretty quiet last night, lots of stalking going on must be.


Same here! I try to include for the little ones when I can...I know my little one loves helping me open boxes and thinks its all hers anyway!


----------



## Halloeve55

WitchyKitty said:


> Still trying to decide when to send my victim's box...and if I will be sending a teaser. Hmmmm...decisions, decisions. Soooo nervous about if my victim will love my gifts. I really like some of them, myself, so I'm hoping my victim will, too! I know I put time and care into the gifts that I actually made...I'm excited to send the box out and hopefully get my victim's thoughts. I don't want to be the first one to send out a box though, lol. This being my first SR, I hope I do a good job and make one happy victim!!


you can send me a teaser and my box early too !


----------



## "i got a rock!"

So I went to our county fair yesterday, walking by the horses and what do I see...the pony club had there stalls decorated with Halloween stuff, my kinda of kiddos


----------



## Bethany

WitchyKitty said:


> Still trying to decide when to send my victim's box...and if I will be sending a teaser. Hmmmm...decisions, decisions. Soooo nervous about if my victim will love my gifts. I really like some of them, myself, so I'm hoping my victim will, too! I know I put time and care into the gifts that I actually made...I'm excited to send the box out and hopefully get my victim's thoughts. I don't want to be the first one to send out a box though, lol. This being my first SR, I hope I do a good job and make one happy victim!!


Just send me my box already!!


----------



## Tannasgach

I'm a much better shopper than crafter, so I decided to go on a little shopping spree for my victim.  I'm still waiting on some items to come in but one did arrive from ebay - damaged. There's no way this item could have gotten damaged during shipping, it had to have been packed that way plus I don't think the description was entirely accurate.  I contact the seller and he replied immediately and said if I return the item he would refund my money. It's a $10 item plus $5 for s&h (which I never include as part of my reaper budget). Well, the catch is he states in his refund policy s&h charges will not be refunded. 

So, I have the option of paying to have it returned and I'm out 10 bucks for shipping or I'm out $15 and keep a damaged item. I have no use for it and I'm thinking of maybe just sending it along to my victim as a bonus gift with a note claiming it as a 'gift gone wrong' explanation. I hate to see these scumbags on ebay get away with crap like this but since he did respond promptly and offer to refund my money what are my options? Well, my feedback is not going to be too pleasant. Any advice? Should I return it or send it along to my victim?


----------



## MissMandy

I'd send it back. Yeah, you're out $10, but they'll be out $15.


Whew, I'm pooped! Went to my storage unit first thing this morning and got the rest of my decor. Then spent a couple of hours decorating, doing laundry in between lol, then the hubs and I went to a Portuguese feast for a couple of hours, came back home and finished decorating  2013 Indoor Decorations Thread is up and running! Woohoo!


----------



## ondeko

Popping in for a quick check in before diving into work for the next week. I've got a 3 day stand at the ren fest and while I'm pretty sure I have enough inventory, I'm still making product because I want to have my newest/best stuff out and I'm always insecure about my inventory levels. so I'll be pretty quiet until the Wed after Labor Day --I'm planning to sleep all day the Tuesday after Labor Day. I might pop in mid week if I get time because who knows what kind of mischief y'all will get into.


----------



## Halloeve55

Bethany said:


> Just send me my box already!!


my box!  ok,ok,maybe i could share!..maybe..


----------



## Bethany

ondeko said:


> Popping in for a quick check in before diving into work for the next week. I've got a 3 day stand at the ren fest and while I'm pretty sure I have enough inventory, I'm still making product because I want to have my newest/best stuff out and I'm always insecure about my inventory levels. so I'll be pretty quiet until the Wed after Labor Day --I'm planning to sleep all day the Tuesday after Labor Day. I might pop in mid week if I get time because who knows what kind of mischief y'all will get into.


Here's hoping you sell everything you make & take.


----------



## AsH-1031

DebBDeb said:


> You were a WONDERFUL Reaper!!!


Thanks DebBDeb. I was so releaved that you liked what I sent last year and I am glad you didn't mind I included something for you kids (human & furry).


----------



## The Auditor

Forgive me Jack for I have sinned

I went to a baseball game today, and did not even think of SR or even Halloween.....I am ashamed.


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> Forgive me Jack for I have sinned
> 
> I went to a baseball game today, and did not even think of SR or even Halloween.....I am ashamed.


Blasphemy!


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> Blasphemy!


****hangs head in shame****


----------



## Miss Erie

Is there any pudding left? Man, I miss all the fun. Pistachio is my favorite


----------



## Bethany

Miss Erie said:


> Is there any pudding left? Man, I miss all the fun. Pistachio is my favorite


Will Pistachio whip do?


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> ****hangs head in shame****


I think you need a time out in the corner



Miss Erie said:


> Is there any pudding left? Man, I miss all the fun. Pistachio is my favorite


I found a pistachio in my belly button the next day!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Halloeve55 said:


> my box!  ok,ok,maybe i could share!..maybe..


Now, now everyone...there's enough goodies in the box for everyone!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Almost done with current projects #2 and #3. Just need finishing touches. Then who knows maybe more shopping 

I am also happy when my reaper includes my monsters in my reaping but also harbor no hard feeling if they don't.


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> I think you need a time out in the corner


****stands in corner, muttering something about "good game...totally worth it...."****




MissMandy said:


> I found a pistachio in my belly button the next day!


ew


----------



## WitchyKitty

Tannasgach said:


> I'm a much better shopper than crafter, so I decided to go on a little shopping spree for my victim.  I'm still waiting on some items to come in but one did arrive from ebay - damaged. There's no way this item could have gotten damaged during shipping, it had to have been packed that way plus I don't think the description was entirely accurate.  I contact the seller and he replied immediately and said if I return the item he would refund my money. It's a $10 item plus $5 for s&h (which I never include as part of my reaper budget). Well, the catch is he states in his refund policy s&h charges will not be refunded.
> 
> So, I have the option of paying to have it returned and I'm out 10 bucks for shipping or I'm out $15 and keep a damaged item. I have no use for it and I'm thinking of maybe just sending along to my victim as a bonus gift with a note claiming it as a 'gift gone wrong' explanation. I hate to see these scumbags on ebay get away with crap like this but since he did respond promptly and offer to refund my money what are my options? Well, my feedback is not going to be too pleasant. Any advice? Should I return it or send it along to my victim?


Can you do anything with the item? Doctor it? Use parts from it to make something else? (I know you said you aren't that crafty, but it would be better to try and possibly get something useful out of it, than to be stuck with a useless item!) Do you have a family member or friend who could do something with it? It just seems a shame to return it, get $10 back, but have paid $10 shipping...you lost the $10 no matter what you do...


----------



## Miss Erie

Bethany said:


> Will Pistachio whip do?
> View attachment 166306


Oh yes please!!!! NOM, NOM, NOM


----------



## WitchyKitty

Like I said before...my reaper can choose to send my kitties gifts, or not to. I certainly won't be upset if they don't, but it'd be cute if they did. I'll be happy with whatever my reaper sends...as long as it isn't a dead animal, or any part of one, lol. Really, my cats would still be happy with just the box and tissue paper the gifts came in!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Pistachio whip......that looks like it would fling easier


----------



## Miss Erie

I think I need to go to the store for pudding and Cool Whip. I'm seriously hungry staring at that bowl. I agree MissMandy, the fluff looks very flingable!


----------



## Bethany

fling....................................
Hits The Auditor in the back of the head.


----------



## WitchyKitty

MissMandy said:


> Pistachio whip......that looks like it would fling easier


...yeah, and then afterwards we can all get together and sing "It ain't easy being green"...


----------



## MissMandy

Bethany said:


> fling....................................
> Hits The Auditor in the back of the head.


Oh boy, I do believe she's starting a war


----------



## Miss Erie

*passes around garbage bags*

All right people, put 'em on. It's gonna get ugly.


----------



## The Auditor

Thank you, Ma'am, may I have another?


----------



## Bethany

Swoosh.......................
throws a big scoop & hits Miss Mandy?


----------



## Miss Erie

Here ya go Auditor! *flooosh*

Oh hey, if you suck some into a straw, it really flies! That's some major air time!


----------



## MissMandy

Bethany said:


> Swoosh.......................
> throws a big scoop & hits Miss Mandy?


Ah! A pistachio went right in my eye! I think we need a different flavor  *runs to the kitchen and whips up a batch of butterscotch* Y'all are gonna get it now! *Skips around looking for my first victim* Hmm.....hide and seek huh? I like this game


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Man! Y'all wasting some yummy pudding/fluff. I want a bowl of that pistachio fluff! Then I will go hide in the bushes. Nom! Nom!


----------



## Bethany

SPLAT........
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Serves up a scoop of pistachio whip right in beautifulnightmare's lap..........


----------



## hallorenescene

there's always room for jello. must be tired, don't know why i'm saying this


----------



## Halloeve55

jello...shooters??


----------



## Killamira

Damn I was totally going to sit back and watch this.. But you had to go and make the butterscotch didn't you? Mmmmm


MissMandy said:


> Ah! A pistachio went right in my eye! I think we need a different flavor  *runs to the kitchen and whips up a batch of butterscotch* Y'all are gonna get it now! *Skips around looking for my first victim* Hmm.....hide and seek huh? I like this game


----------



## NOWHINING

this is what happen when I have a job. I miss all the fun!!


----------



## MissMandy

Apparently I was tired too. I fell asleep in my chair last night with the computer on my nap LOL.


----------



## im the goddess

I had another successful day finding things for my victim. I need to get my box together, but no hurry, make'em wait! Muhahaha


----------



## hallorenescene

I got one gift made. well, I like it. crosses fingers


----------



## MissMandy

I finally have all the materials I need for my victim's project. And the humidity has gone down too, so I think it's safe to get started. Mwuahaha!


----------



## Bethany

Guess everyone was tired last night. I got out unscathed. Didn't even need my Halloween Umbrella.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Nasty hot stretch in my area the next couple days. Sigh. I guess this will prolong my poor victims wait for me sending out any teasers or gifts even longer...it makes me a bit nervous to have some of the gifts sitting in any scalding hot/humid area for any length of time...


----------



## WitchyKitty

OK. Some of you got gifts already last week or so...the pic thread has been up, so you can post your pics so your reaper will be pleased and all of us can share in your joy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please?!?


----------



## Saki.Girl

I have decided Friday the 13 is a perfect day to send out my victims gifts gives me plenty of time to make more goodies .


----------



## LadySherry

As far as teasers go... I have sent them and received them in the past. My thoughts on this ......do it if you want to it does build suspense and that you know for sure someone is watching your every post and searching for that perfect gift just for you. It also helps with the right address and just about how long it will take your box to arrive to its destination. So if you receive a teaser please post that you got one ( of course we would like pics) so your reaper knows that it arrived. You know that a teaser takes 2 weeks then your box will probably take the same but if it only takes 2 days then you know that as well. Just an estimate on time

Also if you are going out of town during reaper time please let Bethene know so she can let your reaper know, to help avoid nerves on end while it says it was delivered but no notice on the forum. please.


----------



## CreepySpiders

Oh, Victim you are so like me
potions, Skellies, oddities!
Can't wait to make you something great.
Open Spellbook
tempt our fate =)


----------



## Bethany

I think I am going to spend the afternoon at the pool realaxing. 
Saki, great idea. Perhaps I shall ship mine so it arrives on Friday the 13th. (insert witch's cackle here)


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> I think I am going to spend the afternoon at the pool realaxing.
> Saki, great idea. Perhaps I shall ship mine so it arrives on Friday the 13th. (insert witch's cackle here)


that is a great idea  both the pool and the arrives on the 13


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> that is a great idea  both the pool and the arrives on the 13


I guess I shouldn't have said afternoon, as I will only be able to be there until the rain moves in.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> I guess I shouldn't have said afternoon, as I will only be able to be there until the rain moves in.


I am ready for the rain here bring on fall


----------



## CreepySpiders

I don't know how to delete my double post. SO sorry!!


----------



## Killamira

This sounds fabulous! 


Bethany said:


> I think I am going to spend the afternoon at the pool realaxing.
> Saki, great idea. Perhaps I shall ship mine so it arrives on Friday the 13th. (insert witch's cackle here)


----------



## Paint It Black

Well, I decided to tackle two projects that I have never done before. The first one is finally completed, and came out pretty good, I think. Now, I am in the process of re-doing most of the other project to correct some things that just didn't look right. I really don't know why I am so determined to make most of my gifts by hand, but this has pushed me to find tutorials online and to try new things. Same thing happened with my mini-reaper creations. With some other craziness in life right now, this is the perfect therapeutic distraction. (I hope my victim enjoys them as much as I did creating them.)


----------



## Pumpkin5

Okay, first posting sent to my Victim today..............let the REAPING begin!!! (so to speak...cross your fingers it goes to the correct address this time...)


----------



## Bethany

will my victim get a teaser this week? maybe maybe not.......


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

I GOT REAPED!!! Well tiny bit reaped. I got a letter in the mail from no known address. But the return address said Reaper!! They let me know that they are working on my gift and had an awesome Pirate Poem in it. And then sent some cute little skull earrings! Now I am excited I have never had a pre gift before...


----------



## Immortalia

Whew! I was off for the weekend and had a TON of catching up to do! Kinda glad I missed all of the water/pudding/poo flinging though. BTW, NOT NICE to mention Butterscotch pudding! I'm at work and now I want some and can't have any. 

Since so many are getting teasers and SR boxes...on my way over to the SR Photo thread...


----------



## Immortalia

MMMMMM-kaaaaaay, so where are all of those glorious Reaper treasure pics at people????? Not nice to tease the teasers!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> I GOT REAPED!!! Well tiny bit reaped. I got a letter in the mail from no known address. But the return address said Reaper!! They let me know that they are working on my gift and had an awesome Pirate Poem in it. And then sent some cute little skull earrings! Now I am excited I have never had a pre gift before...


cool on getting a teaser reap whoot 
post up some pics of the earrings we are all dying to see some pics


----------



## beautifulnightmare

waiting for paint to dry....


----------



## Bethany

beautifulnightmare said:


> waiting for paint to dry....


Nothing worse than that. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin5

Bethany said:


> Nothing worse than that. LOL


 Except......Hhmmmmmm.......oh...I don't know.....maybe sending your Reaper gift to the wrong address???


----------



## WitchyKitty

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> I GOT REAPED!!! Well tiny bit reaped. I got a letter in the mail from no known address. But the return address said Reaper!! They let me know that they are working on my gift and had an awesome Pirate Poem in it. And then sent some cute little skull earrings! Now I am excited I have never had a pre gift before...


Yay! Go post your pics in the SR Pics thread for us to see!!! We have all been waiting for pics!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Well....
...my victim may get a teaser this week too....
...maybe not.....but maybe!



Bethany said:


> will my victim get a teaser this week? maybe maybe not.......


----------



## Bethany

Pumpkin5 said:


> Except......Hhmmmmmm.......oh...I don't know.....maybe sending your Reaper gift to the wrong address???


Or waiting for your house to be auctioned off and hoping you get what you need from the sale.


----------



## Ophelia

beautifulnightmare said:


> waiting for paint to dry....


Can I watch?


----------



## MissMandy

Ophelia said:


> Can I watch?


Ophelia! I didn't know you were that kinda ghoul


----------



## Ophelia

Bethany said:


> Or waiting for your house to be auctioned off and hoping you get what you need from the sale.


Okay, I don't know whether to like this or not...


----------



## Ophelia

MissMandy said:


> Ophelia! I didn't know you were that kinda ghoul


Apparently I am.

DH would be happy.


----------



## MissMandy

Ophelia said:


> Apparently I am.
> 
> DH would be happy.


Bahahahaha!


----------



## Ophelia

MissMandy said:


> Bahahahaha!


One of the many reasons I'm on this forum, and he isn't, lol!


----------



## NOWHINING

um. I had idea or two for my victim. Does that count?

Woe is me!

My Dear Victim, I am not ingoring you at all. You are in the back of my mind. What can I make for her/him/it? Will he/it/she like the idea? When is payday again? Plus school started today for me so everything is taking up my time. Work, Family, Secret Reaper, School, Halloween and the card exchange.

WOE IS Me!


----------



## ALKONOST

NOWHINING said:


> um. I had idea or two for my victim. Does that count?
> 
> Woe is me!
> 
> My Dear Victim, I am not ingoring you at all. You are in the back of my mind. What can I make for her/him/it? Will he/it/she like the idea? When is payday again? Plus school started today for me so everything is taking up my time. Work, Family, Secret Reaper, School, Halloween and the card exchange.
> 
> WOE IS Me!


HA! Sounds very similar to what's been going on with me. Hang in there... we'll get through this!!


----------



## LairMistress

I can't wait for the items that I need, to finally hit the shelves! 

Is it too late to add "fifth of vodka" to my likes list? The wait for Halloween to hit the stores is agonizing!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Bethany said:


> Or waiting for your house to be auctioned off and hoping you get what you need from the sale.



...Okay....you win......


----------



## Paint It Black

Are you ready my victim.....?


----------



## bethene

HOLY SMOKES!!! that is a COOL box!!!!!!!!!!!! wow,, I am impressed love the wolf ripping thru! 
Man, I gotta get busy,, on to pinterest to look at some directions on how to make something for my victim


----------



## WitchyKitty

Paint It Black said:


> Are you ready my victim.....?


Yes. Yes I am. Very much so.


----------



## MissMandy

That is amazing, PIB! Did you do that yourself??


----------



## Paint It Black

MissMandy said:


> That is amazing, PIB! Did you do that yourself??


Of course...you didn't think I would use a decal or something like that did you?!


----------



## MissMandy

Paint It Black said:


> Of course...you didn't think I would use a decal or something like that did you?!


I would LOL.


----------



## ALKONOST

Paint It Black said:


> Are you ready my victim.....?


Finally... a box my cats won't wanna jump in!  Awesome box PIB!!!


----------



## Halloeve55

Paintitblack:just send me the box itself!! Awesome!!


----------



## NOWHINING

is it payday yet?


----------



## Araniella

There's an actual picture in the picture thread! Yay!


----------



## MissMandy

Eerily quiet in here tonight


----------



## NOWHINING

that is because, I am doing my homework....


----------



## The Auditor

Too quiet. The gerbils must be plotting.


----------



## MissMandy

NOWHINING said:


> that is because, I am doing my homework....


I sowwie  I'm on vacation, so no homework for me. Although, I should get some studying in at some point!




The Auditor said:


> Too quiet. The gerbils must be plotting.


I'd lock them up, I would!


----------



## Bethany

Paint It Black said:


> Are you ready my victim.....?


I am SO ready for my box to arrive! The lady that works in the post office is gonna $#1+ herself. Oh man hope she doesn't have a heart attack! 
PiB That is FABULOUS!!


----------



## The Auditor

Obviously, you haven't seen the ninja gerbil videos. No locks can hold them....they cannot be contained by any container!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Paint It Black said:


> Are you ready my victim.....?


Paint It Black, I sure hope you protect that gorgeous work of art before you ship it off....I cringe when I think of it falling into the wrong pit at whatever delivery route you chose.....UGH!!! I would soooo cry if that was coming to me and got ruined on the way. You are really so talented!


----------



## creeperguardian

ok victim i have your other gift done and one other to go then gonna ship have to find box first. lucky i asked my mom if she can find one from work so prayers she finds one and the hint for this week is a letter from your user which is P. soo hints were letter S like ZOMBIES and letter P who oh who could you be >:3 MUUUUUUUUUUUUHAHAHAHAHaaaa


----------



## NOWHINING

wanna do my Human Relations and Sociology? That is just for today......



MissMandy said:


> I sowwie  I'm on vacation, so no homework for me. Although, I should get some studying in at some point!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd lock them up, I would!


----------



## NOWHINING

I do not have a "P" in NOWHINING, but I do have to PEE...



creeperguardian said:


> ok victim i have your other gift done and one other to go then gonna ship have to find box first. lucky i asked my mom if she can find one from work so prayers she finds one and the hint for this week is a letter from your user which is P. soo hints were letter S like ZOMBIES and letter P who oh who could you be >:3 MUUUUUUUUUUUUHAHAHAHAHaaaa


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> Obviously, you haven't seen the ninja gerbil videos. No locks can hold them....they cannot be contained by any container!!!!


They've also never met a Portuguese woman with a slipper or wooden spoon


----------



## Pumpkin5

Wait....wait.....I have a P.......and I like Zombies.....could....gasp.....could it....shriek....moan.....could it.....BE ME??? OMG!!! I am sooooooo excited....I sure hope your Mom finds that box.....I know I am just going to LOVE it!


----------



## WitchyKitty

The Auditor said:


> Too quiet. The gerbils must be plotting.


The ninja gerbils need a new mission to keep them occupied. I say they should be sent to the houses of the people who have received SR teasers or gifts and have them make said people post their pics in the pic thread!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Sigh...I don't have an "S" or a "P" in my name.  Anyone have a victim with some "W's" or "T's"? Maybe a "Y"???


----------



## Bethany

My victim has eyes.


----------



## Pumpkin5

WitchyKitty said:


> The ninja gerbils need a new mission to keep them occupied. I say they should be sent to the houses of the people who have received SR teasers or gifts and have them make said people post their pics in the pic thread!!


OMG!!! Can they DO that??? I have a whole new respect for ninja gerbils.....all this time....I thought, they did their best work in dark tunnels....


----------



## bethene

Lol,you guys are too funny! 
I agree that we ought to send the ninja gerbils to go make the ones who have not posted pic,s of teaser gifts get busy and post them already!!

Busy working on my gifts, have paint and paper clay out


----------



## mummy247

I can't believe I missed the sign up..so upset. If you have anymore room..pls let me know. Thanks.


----------



## NOWHINING

I have a "W"!!



WitchyKitty said:


> Sigh...I don't have an "S" or a "P" in my name.  Anyone have a victim with some "W's" or "T's"? Maybe a "Y"???


----------



## beautifulnightmare

PIB- that box is so awesome! It has to be for me!

To my victim-I bought you something today!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I keep feeling like I need to make/buy my victim more things...but if I cram anymore stuff into that box, things will probably start breaking! (hopefully I haven't already broken things...  ) 
Is it normal to feel like you need to keep adding things, even though you definitely already have many things in there, lol? 
Oh, my dear victim, I wish I could give you every single thing on your list!! Unfortunately, I can't, lol, but I hope you'll at least be happy with what I CAN send!


...maybe I can fit just one more thing in...


----------



## WitchyKitty

NOWHINING said:


> I have a "W"!!


Your victim has a "W"??? ...or did you mean your name has "W"? Lol.


----------



## Teresa M

WitchyKitty said:


> Sigh...I don't have an "S" or a "P" in my name.  Anyone have a victim with some "W's" or "T's"? Maybe a "Y"???


*Quietly raises hand* My victim has all, oh wait, maybe some, of those letters in their name. Hmmmmmm, who could it be? I'll never tell!!!


----------



## Teresa M

Off to bed I go; another 14 hour day tomorrow. At least the last few hours today were spent at our favorite little, ******* Tavern and not at work! I was a good girl, I only had two beers!  Have a good night everyone!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Teresa M said:


> Off to bed I go; another 14 hour day tomorrow. At least the last few hours today were spent at our favorite little, ******* Tavern and not at work! I was a good girl, I only had two beers!  Have a good night everyone!


G'night!


----------



## NOWHINING

dunno about my Victim, but I have "W" in my name!!



WitchyKitty said:


> Your victim has a "W"??? ...or did you mean your name has "W"? Lol.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Dr. Phibes is pleased with the chaos he developed in the lab tonight.


----------



## Kelloween

My victim likes Halloween..


----------



## katshead42

Kelloween said:


> My victim likes Halloween..


I guess it isn't me because I LOVE Halloween!


----------



## katshead42

Bethany said:


> I am SO ready for my box to arrive! The lady that works in the post office is gonna $#1+ herself. Oh man hope she doesn't have a heart attack!
> PiB That is FABULOUS!!


Wow this is so awesome!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Kelloween said:


> My victim likes Halloween..


What makes you assume that? I bet they prefer Thanksgiving and stumbled across this forum seeking cute scarecrows and a fall leaf wreath.


----------



## Kelloween

Dr. Phibes said:


> What makes you assume that? I bet they prefer Thanksgiving and stumbled across this forum seeking cute scarecrows and a fall leaf wreath.


OKAY smart A...


----------



## Guest

Dear Victim:

I am not playing games. I am coming for you like a wolf to blood on a cold crisp night. Your package is already complete and inbound coming your way on the flaming hooves of a hell horse. I live and play by my own rules BEWARE


----------



## Kelloween

Mr. Gris said:


> Dear Victim:
> 
> I am not playing games. I am coming for you like a wolf to blood on a cold crisp night. Your package is already complete and inbound coming your way on the flaming hooves of a hell horse. I live and play by my own rules BEWARE


good, this means I won't be LAST again...


----------



## Miss Erie

I hope my victim appreciates my shopping talents 

I'm fairly crafty and actually enjoy making stuff, but I enjoy shopping MUCH more LOL. My victim didn't specify that homemade stuff was ok so I figure I'm safe going the retail route. I'm really, really impatiently waiting for Target to unleash Halloween. I always find something cool.


----------



## MissMandy

Mr. Gris said:


> Dear Victim:
> 
> I am not playing games. I am coming for you like a wolf to blood on a cold crisp night. Your package is already complete and inbound coming your way on the flaming hooves of a hell horse. I live and play by my own rules BEWARE


This kinda scares me.....................I like it


----------



## bethene

paper clayed up until bed time,,, taking shape,, taking shape, now need to see how I like it, then finish the details, break out the paint once again,,, 

THEN need to get going with wire and great stuff,,,,,,

oh my little victim,,,,, wait til you see what my evil little mind has devised!!!!!! muhahahah!!!!!!!! 

(still figuring some of it out though! ) 

also painted on other "gifts" coming your way,,,,


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Miss Erie said:


> I hope my victim appreciates my shopping talents
> 
> I'm fairly crafty and actually enjoy making stuff, but I enjoy shopping MUCH more LOL. My victim didn't specify that homemade stuff was ok so I figure I'm safe going the retail route. I'm really, really impatiently waiting for Target to unleash Halloween. I always find something cool.


I have heard the rumors but I just cannot imagine anybody not liking handcrafted items. I LOVE getting OOAK things!


----------



## sikntwizted

One more night on this stretch, then I can work on my poor victim's gift again!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

egads! i just realized I have to get on it! The deadline falls right in the middle of my trip to Europe and that is no excuse to reap late! Oy! Off to the store I go!


----------



## Bethany

wickedwillingwench said:


> egads! i just realized I have to get on it! The deadline falls right in the middle of my trip to Europe and that is no excuse to reap late! Oy! Off to the store I go!


Yes please get on it. I am patiently waiting for my box to arrive. Would not be fair for you to be gallavanting all over Europe while I waited for my gift. 


I figure as long as it isn't listed on their dislike list, It's fair game.


----------



## Immortalia

Good morning my fellow Halloween enthusiasts!

Let's see now....
Create teaser for victim.................CHECK!
Mail out teaser to victim.................CHECK!
Purchase items to make gifts.......CHECK!
Have a long weekend to make said gifts.............................CHECK CHECK CHECK!

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Bethany

Immortalia said:


> Good morning my fellow Halloween enthusiasts!
> 
> Let's see now....
> Create teaser for victim.................CHECK!
> Mail out teaser to victim.................CHECK!
> Purchase items to make gifts.......CHECK!
> Have a long weekend to make said gifts.............................CHECK CHECK CHECK!
> 
> MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


 When items crafted & boxed send to Bethany.............CHECK CHECK CHECK CHECK


----------



## Saki.Girl

Paint It Black said:


> Are you ready my victim.....?


I love what you have done with the wall decals I am so picking me up some this year if they have them out they look wicked on the box . your victim is going to love it.


----------



## Saki.Girl

almost got another item done last night finishing touches will go on tonight I also dug deep in my closet to dig out some items that I thought of another idea to send my victim . will be starting on those tonight


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> almost got another item done last night finishing touches will go on tonight I also dug deep in my closet to dig out some items that I thought of another idea to send my victim . will be starting on those tonight


I wish I could dig deep into our storage unit. Would make things so much easier. 

Cannot wait for my items to be finished so you can send them to me.


----------



## Immortalia

Saki,

I'm sure I will love whatever you send me!!! 



Saki.Girl said:


> almost got another item done last night finishing touches will go on tonight I also dug deep in my closet to dig out some items that I thought of another idea to send my victim . will be starting on those tonight


On a side note, if your name has an "H" and a "W" in it, you might be my victim...... <cackles hysterically>


----------



## hallorenescene

pib, that is an awesome box. wow, just the box alone is a nice gift. 
I have never in the 5 years I've done the secret reaper had my victim post pictures of my gift. so I take my own pictures. every year I will say...will this be the year? maybe


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> pib, that is an awesome box. wow, just the box alone is a nice gift.
> I have never in the 5 years I've done the secret reaper had my victim post pictures of my gift. so I take my own pictures. every year I will say...will this be the year? maybe


oh my gosh really

remember everyone doing the reaper the best part is posting pics of your goodies you get. . Your Reapers work hard and want everyone to see the stuff you got sent the whole package not one item all of your goodies.


----------



## Immortalia

Really????? Wow.... This is my first SR and I couldn't imagine what a let down it would be to go to the trouble of creating something from the heart, or even going shopping for that special item....only to have them not even say "Thanks for the box-o-stuff!" Geez...  

I solemnly swear to appreciate and display whatever my SR chooses to send my way!



hallorenescene said:


> pib, that is an awesome box. wow, just the box alone is a nice gift.
> I have never in the 5 years I've done the secret reaper had my victim post pictures of my gift. so I take my own pictures. every year I will say...will this be the year? maybe


----------



## Bethany

hallorenescene said:


> pib, that is an awesome box. wow, just the box alone is a nice gift.
> I have never in the 5 years I've done the secret reaper had my victim post pictures of my gift. so I take my own pictures. every year I will say...will this be the year? maybe










..........................................................


----------



## Paint It Black

wickedwillingwench said:


> egads! i just realized I have to get on it! The deadline falls right in the middle of my trip to Europe and that is no excuse to reap late! Oy! Off to the store I go!


I can wait if you just want to send me something from Europe.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Immortalia said:


> Really????? Wow.... This is my first SR and I couldn't imagine what a let down it would be to go to the trouble of creating something from the heart, or even going shopping for that special item....only to have them not even say "Thanks for the box-o-stuff!" Geez...




 Ha Ha! "box-o-stuff".....


----------



## offmymeds

That just stinks Hallo!! 5 years? Last year was my first year and my victim didn't post pictures either, I took pictures of the box I sent but not the contents! DA...
I hope I get this picture problem I'm having so I can post pictures in the pic thread. I would hate to have to send everyone to my albums to my awesome stuff . I've tried everyones suggestions but nothing has worked yet :-(


----------



## offmymeds

****see**** my stuff < my reaper stuff> 

good lord!


----------



## MissMandy

hallorenescene said:


> I have never in the 5 years I've done the secret reaper had my victim post pictures of my gift. so I take my own pictures. every year I will say...will this be the year? maybe


Oh my gosh really? That's terrible  I understand in some circumstances that things happen in one's life, so it's understandable if pictures don't get posted. But what are the odds of that happening 5 years in a row? I'm sorry, hallow. If you're my reaper I will post a plethora of pictures


----------



## Paint It Black

hallorenescene said:


> pib, that is an awesome box. wow, just the box alone is a nice gift.
> I have never in the 5 years I've done the secret reaper had my victim post pictures of my gift. so I take my own pictures. every year I will say...will this be the year? maybe


Thanks Hallo.

That no photos thing makes me .


----------



## LadySherry

Just send me that box Hallo I will make sure it is known who and what was sent. I will shout it from the rooftop or the dungeon which ever is closer.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Miss Erie said:


> I hope my victim appreciates my shopping talents
> 
> I'm fairly crafty and actually enjoy making stuff, but I enjoy shopping MUCH more LOL. My victim didn't specify that homemade stuff was ok so I figure I'm safe going the retail route. I'm really, really impatiently waiting for Target to unleash Halloween. I always find something cool.


Hmmm...well, I said I liked handmade things, (or store bought) so I must not be your victim!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Immortalia said:


> Saki,
> 
> I'm sure I will love whatever you send me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, if your name has an "H" and a "W" in it, you might be my victim...... <cackles hysterically>


OOOHH! Me! I have an "H" and a "W"!!!!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

hallorenescene said:


> pib, that is an awesome box. wow, just the box alone is a nice gift.
> I have never in the 5 years I've done the secret reaper had my victim post pictures of my gift. so I take my own pictures. every year I will say...will this be the year? maybe


Awwwww...I hope your newest victim posts pics!! I hope mine does, too! If I'm your victim, I will post pics of every angle of every gift you send!


----------



## WitchyKitty

wickedwillingwench said:


> egads! i just realized I have to get on it! The deadline falls right in the middle of my trip to Europe and that is no excuse to reap late! Oy! Off to the store I go!


Make sure Bethene knows when you are leaving so she can let your reaper know not to send while you are gone!! (Unless you already have someone home to collect your box...)


----------



## Killamira

Being crafty today dear victim! Mwahhah


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I agree. All victims should post at least one photo of their reaps! I think it's half the fun looking at what everyone has made/bought! Drooling over them! Stealing their ideas! Even if your a bad picture taker your reaper deserves credit.


----------



## witchymom

Dropping in! Still around, got my victim while I was away last week on vacation, now the school/ work grind continues again! I know im quiet this year, but, dear reaper, plenty of material from years past to peruse through LOLOL

and...dear victim... I'm watching you...............


----------



## LadySherry

witchymom said:


> Dropping in! Still around, got my victim while I was away last week on vacation, now the school/ work grind continues again! I know im quiet this year, but, dear reaper, plenty of material from years past to peruse through LOLOL
> 
> and...dear victim... I'm watching you...............


Go ahead and stalk me it's ok. It does feel like I am being watched now I know why. muahahahaha


----------



## witchymom

LadySherry said:


> Go ahead and stalk me it's ok. It does feel like I am being watched now I know why. muahahahaha


maybe im watching you maybe im not muahahahahaaaaaaaa


----------



## ALKONOST

mummy247 said:


> I can't believe I missed the sign up..so upset. If you have anymore room..pls let me know. Thanks.


Hang in there. Last year when I joined this forum... I just barely missed the Secret Reaper sign up but, after deadline for shipping arrived.. they started up a SR2. That one is a ton of fun too


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Paint It Black said:


> I can wait if you just want to send me something from Europe.


PIB, I'm going to Scotland, how about something along the lines of:


----------



## wickedwillingwench

WitchyKitty said:


> Make sure Bethene knows when you are leaving so she can let your reaper know not to send while you are gone!! (Unless you already have someone home to collect your box...)


np, WK. I have a hermit living in my basement that i cannot get rid of! (Kids...some never leave home!)


----------



## ALKONOST

wickedwillingwench said:


> pib, i'm going to scotland, how about something along the lines of:
> 
> View attachment 166545


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..............


----------



## MissMandy

Do they wear anything under there?


----------



## WitchyKitty

wickedwillingwench said:


> np, wk. I have a hermit living in my basement that i cannot get rid of! (kids...some never leave home!)


Hahaha!


----------



## ALKONOST

MissMandy said:


> Do they wear anything under there?


haha... I sure hope not


----------



## Immortalia

LOL Mandy, I often muse over this same ? while watching court procedings on TV..... Do you think it's drafty?



MissMandy said:


> Do they wear anything under there?


----------



## MissMandy

ALKONOST said:


> haha... I sure hope not


Easy access LOL


----------



## MissMandy

Immortalia said:


> LOL Mandy, I often muse over this same ? while watching court procedings on TV..... Do you think it's drafty?


Well, when I wear a skirt, I call it free air conditioning


----------



## ALKONOST

missmandy said:


> easy access lol


mmhm!.....


----------



## Immortalia

ROTFLMAO!!!  MANDY!!!! How Un-ladylike of you! Funny as heck though.



MissMandy said:


> Easy access LOL


----------



## ALKONOST

Ok... so, I've finally come to the conclusion that we're on here just blabbin' about stuff because we're all waiting for the dang door bell to ring! Tell me I'm wrong


----------



## Immortalia

Nope, can't do it..... 

However, my doorbell can ring all day and still not be my SR teaser or gift, so I would prefer to wait around for a delivery!


----------



## MissMandy

Immortalia said:


> ROTFLMAO!!!  MANDY!!!! How Un-ladylike of you! Funny as heck though.


Hell, if men can say it! Hahaha



ALKONOST said:


> Ok... so, I've finally come to the conclusion that we're on here just blabbin' about stuff because we're all waiting for the dang door bell to ring! Tell me I'm wrong


I know right? LOL I'm actually waiting for something I ordered for my victim.


----------



## Immortalia

Good Point!

Hell, if men can say it! Hahaha


----------



## ALKONOST

Haha. I'd be a wreck if my door bell rang all day long. With 3 pugs in the house.. it sounds like the dog pound when someone shows up. Somehow they manage to make themselves sound like a large pack of dogs.


----------



## MissMandy

ALKONOST said:


> Haha. I'd be a wreak if my door bell rang all day long. With 3 pugs in the house.. it sounds like the dog pound when someone shows up. Somehow they manage to make themselves sound like a large pack of dogs.


Oh lawd, you have 3? That is a hyper breed too lol


----------



## ALKONOST

Yep.. I have 3 and yes, I'm crazy lol. They have their hyper moments for sure but, they do mostly sleep during the day. Once they get going though.. they sure make up for it.


----------



## Immortalia

Do they all snore and fart like old men??? LOL Pugs are a funny breed, but very sweet and smart.


----------



## ALKONOST

Immortalia said:


> Do they all snore and fart like old men??? LOL Pugs are a funny breed, but very sweet and smart.


OMG do they ever snore and I have one that makes funny sounds when she sniffs something (very endearing). I acquired my first one from my mom because she couldn't take care of her. I fell deeply in love with her so, I got suckered into two more. Pugs are like potato chips that way. Funny I ended up with pugs because I used to raise Australian Cattle dogs on our ranch and I used to wonder who they heck would even want a PUG!


----------



## MissMandy

My mom is like that with cats lol. Can't have just one! lol


----------



## Miss Erie

wickedwillingwench said:


> PIB, I'm going to Scotland, how about something along the lines of:
> 
> View attachment 166545


Um, I will like this please. Just fold him up real nice and put a pillow in the box so he's comfy. Oh, and poke a couple air holes too please.


----------



## Miss Erie

ALKONOST said:


> Haha. I'd be a wreck if my door bell rang all day long. With 3 pugs in the house.. it sounds like the dog pound when someone shows up. Somehow they manage to make themselves sound like a large pack of dogs.


Ah, the joys of pug ownership LOL! I have two and they sound just like yours. Except I have a further problem. I live in a condo and you must ring my phone to be buzzed into the building. So every stinking time the phone rings, my two bozos go off the rails barking! I've managed to train them a bit, but then the little one cries and cries like her heart has been broken. She likes visitors


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> My mom is like that with cats lol. Can't have just one! lol


11 here. want one? or 10?


----------



## bethene

should have some pics soon,,, several have shipped now,, me,, won't be for a while!!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Miss Erie

WitchyKitty said:


> Hmmm...well, I said I liked handmade things, (or store bought) so I must not be your victim!


Or MAYBE I posted this just to throw you off. Us Reapers can be devious souls 

MWAHAHAHA!


----------



## witchymom

maybe i sent mine today...... maybe i will wait till the last day  

no one knows...................................


----------



## MissMandy

witchymom said:


> 11 here. want one? or 10?


No thank you lol. The one I have drives me bananas!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Victim, life today got in the way of me doing anything for you. Kids, laundry, mowing, cleaning, ect. But I have thought of you. My to.-do list is calling my name.


----------



## WitchyKitty

MissMandy said:


> My mom is like that with cats lol. Can't have just one! lol


I have four...my cousin actually bought me a wall hanging that says, "Cats are like potato chips...you can't have just one!"


----------



## Saki.Girl

bethene said:


> should have some pics soon,,, several have shipped now,, me,, won't be for a while!!!!! LOL!!!


sweet can not wait to see what people have coming and hey maybe one is even mine whoot


----------



## Ophelia

Two kitties here. I'd have a dog too, if we didn't move so often. It's hard enough to find a rental that will take cats, let alone cats and a large dog(I want a Newfie, so badly).

I worked on some stuff for my victim today. My original goal of shipping tomorrow is not going to happen, that's for sure.

In other news, DH's truck got hit by the remnants of a semi's tire on the way to meet us at swim class. He's fine, but the windshield is partially caved in. That's much more easily replaced, though. Needless to say, he didn't get to watch the kids, as originally planned, since he spent the entire time on the phone with the insurance company.


----------



## ALKONOST

Miss Erie said:


> Ah, the joys of pug ownership LOL! I have two and they sound just like yours. Except I have a further problem. I live in a condo and you must ring my phone to be buzzed into the building. So every stinking time the phone rings, my two bozos go off the rails barking! I've managed to train them a bit, but then the little one cries and cries like her heart has been broken. She likes visitors


Awwwww!!! Mine have bozo moments too and like yours... can't quite get the hang of not barking when the door bell rings but, they'll do every trick under the sun to earn a cookie! We should share pics!


----------



## MissMandy

Ophelia said:


> Two kitties here. I'd have a dog too, if we didn't move so often. It's hard enough to find a rental that will take cats, let alone cats and a large dog(I want a Newfie, so badly).
> 
> I worked on some stuff for my victim today. My original goal of shipping tomorrow is not going to happen, that's for sure.
> 
> In other news, DH's truck got hit by the remnants of a semi's tire on the way to meet us at swim class. He's fine, but the windshield is partially caved in. That's much more easily replaced, though. Needless to say, he didn't get to watch the kids, as originally planned, since he spent the entire time on the phone with the insurance company.


Oh my gosh. Thank goodness he wasn't hurt!


----------



## ALKONOST

WitchyKitty said:


> I have four...my cousin actually bought me a wall hanging that says, "Cats are like potato chips...you can't have just one!"


ha! I have four also. Two of which make themselves MIA most of the day so I hardly know I have four. The other two follow me around in the group of pugs. My shadow is often made up of 5 animals


----------



## The Auditor

beautifulnightmare said:


> I agree. All victims should post at least one photo of their reaps! I think it's half the fun looking at what everyone has made/bought! Drooling over them! Stealing their ideas! Even if your a bad picture taker your reaper deserves credit.


I always say thank you, and make sure my Reaper is publicly praised on high.

I never take pictures.


----------



## The Auditor

Immortalia said:


> LOL Mandy, I often muse over this same ? while watching court procedings on TV..... Do you think it's drafty?


As a frequent kilt wearer, in a Virginia summer, updrafts are a blessing.


----------



## The Auditor

Ophelia, very glad hubby's ok.


----------



## ALKONOST

The Auditor said:


> As a frequent kilt wearer, in a Virginia summer, updrafts are a blessing.


mmm... I'm thinking I should buy my husband a kilt for Halloween. He's German but, who cares right?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Hubba hubba 


The Auditor said:


> As a frequent kilt wearer, in a Virginia summer, updrafts are a blessing.


on a side note dear victim i have not forgotten you. work has kept me very busy but i Promise that i will finish your goodies this weekend.. and send it out by next week


----------



## The Auditor

ALKONOST said:


> mmm... I'm thinking I should buy my husband a kilt for Halloween. He's German but, who cares right?


Indeed. I've not a drop of Scot blood in me, but still wear the kilt. And I unreservedly recommend these guys:

http://www.utilikilts.com/


----------



## ALKONOST

The Auditor said:


> Indeed. I've not a drop of Scot blood in me, but still wear the kilt. And I unreservedly recommend these guys:
> 
> http://www.utilikilts.com/


Thanks for that link  I'm sure I'll be checking that out as soon as hubby leaves for work. I don't want him knowing what he's in for just yet


----------



## MissMandy

Oh to be a fly on the wall when you give it to him LOL


----------



## MissMandy

The kilt that is


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> The kilt that is



Mmhmm. Sure.


----------



## ALKONOST

MissMandy said:


> The kilt that is


LMAO! Why I never.....!!!!!


----------



## ALKONOST

MissMandy said:


> Oh to be a fly on the wall when you give it to him LOL


Hahaha... I can just hear him now.. "What the... I suppose that's suppose to go with the heels you got me last Halloween"?


----------



## MissMandy

ALKONOST said:


> Hahaha... I can just hear him now.. "What the... I suppose that's suppose to go with the heels you got me last Halloween"?


Haha did you really get him heels?

And yes, I did mean the kilt! Pervs  lol


----------



## ALKONOST

MissMandy said:


> Haha did you really get him heels?
> 
> And yes, I did mean the kilt! Pervs  lol


LOL! No but, I should just as a gag to go along with the kilt (which I really do wanna get him)


----------



## MissMandy

ALKONOST said:


> LOL! No but, I should just as a gag to go along with the kilt (which I really do wanna get him)


Don't forget a boa! LOL


----------



## ALKONOST

MissMandy said:


> Don't forget a boa! LOL


Fabulous idea!


----------



## The Auditor

ALKONOST said:


> LOL! No but, I should just as a gag to go along with the kilt (which I really do wanna get him)


Kinky.....


----------



## MissMandy

Brown chicken brown cow


----------



## MissMandy

Halloween Big Bang Theory is on right now


----------



## WitchyKitty

MissMandy said:


> Halloween Big Bang Theory is on right now


I watched one of the Halloween episodes a few days ago...and I watched the Halloween one I (somehow) missed, from season 5, just last night! I love BBT!


----------



## MissMandy

I do too. Sheldon cracks me up! Can you believe the actor, Jim Parsons, is in his 40's?? He SO doesn't look it!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Well, I know everyone is picture hungry.......so....my Pug/beagle mix, Harry...(note the lip caught on the under bite..) Harry is a rescue and he has issues...but we love him!


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> I do too. Sheldon cracks me up! Can you believe the actor, Jim Parsons, is in his 40's?? He SO doesn't look it!


Yeah. Because people in their 40s are broken down, beaten up, Crypt Keeper old who can barely see, hear or move. ....mumbles something about "darned whippersnappers".....


----------



## Teresa M

wickedwillingwench said:


> PIB, I'm going to Scotland, how about something along the lines of:
> 
> View attachment 166545


Yes, please!  LOL


----------



## ALKONOST

Pumpkin5 said:


> Well, I know everyone is picture hungry.......so....my Pug/beagle mix, Harry...(note the lip caught on the under bite..) Harry is a rescue and he has issues...but we love him!


OH he's adorable, Pumpkin!!! But, now you opened up a can of worms 






and...






and...






ok I'm done..... for now


----------



## Miss Erie

ALKONOST said:


> OH he's adorable, Pumpkin!!! But, now you opened up a can of worms
> View attachment 166624
> and...
> View attachment 166625
> and...
> View attachment 166626
> ok I'm done..... for now


OMG! Dying of cuteness!!! Pumpkin, I love Harry's underbite, those are the best LOL!!!! And Alkonost, those puggies are adorable!!! Squishy squish!


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> Yeah. Because people in their 40s are broken down, beaten up, Crypt Keeper old who can barely see, hear or move. ....mumbles something about "darned whippersnappers".....


Um, no....that isn't what I meant lol. Don't go putting words in my mouth now! 


Cute pooches guys


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Sorry if I offended anyone with my must post a picture comment. I just really love looking at the pictures of the awesomeness of the reapers!

Also loving the cuteness of those squishy faces. Awe!

Thought I'd share. My mean annoying neighbor that always yells at me & my kids apologized last night! It seems she was blaming my kids for destroying her flowers & when the family beside her moved suddenly her flowers are thriving. So it was their kid beating up her flowers with toy swords and stuff. I'm still not her BFF but it was good of her to say she was sorry.


----------



## creeperguardian

ok no luck on the box i will see if any of the boxes i have will fit them. P.S to all victims if you can try to keep the boxes u get could come in handy next time i gotta look at my one from last year lol.


----------



## Tannasgach

What's all this nonsense I hear about boas and high heels with kilts? MIK (men in kilts) are hot!!


You could even be rocking it with a pink sweater and still be freaking hot -
 
and check out that sword!  _*swoon*_


----------



## Miss Erie

Ok I'm hijacking the thread. More pugs:


----------



## wickedwillingwench

I'm hijacking it back...more men in kilts!


----------



## Dismantled Soul

Ummmmm.........


----------



## hallorenescene

ahhhh, cute pups
I have a fish
okay, now you know, I had auditor 5 years in a row.


----------



## MissMandy

Tannasgach said:


> You could even be rocking it with a pink sweater and still be freaking hot -
> 
> and check out that sword!  _*swoon*_


Gerard Butler would look delish in anything! Whew.....is it hot in here??


Omg those puggies look so cute in their costumes!


----------



## Kelloween

What in the world is going on in here?? pink sweaters on men and pugs in costumes!! Meanwhile I have been awake all night looking for one of my Cats..she went missing yesterday and I have looked everywhere and called and called her..I just couldn't sleep..kept thinking she would show up


----------



## MissMandy

Oh no! I hope you find her soon, Kell!


----------



## Kelloween

I am afraid something happened to her..she ALWAYS stays close and comes when I call, and shes been missing now since the night before last..she didn't come to eat even, everyone keeps saying she will show up..but its not like her


----------



## witchymom

Kelloween said:


> What in the world is going on in here?? pink sweaters on men and pugs in costumes!! Meanwhile I have been awake all night looking for one of my Cats..she went missing yesterday and I have looked everywhere and called and called her..I just couldn't sleep..kept thinking she would show up


praying for you, hope she turns up soon!


----------



## hallorenescene

kelloween, hope she shows up. we had cats go missing.  don't even get me going there


----------



## AsH-1031

Kelloween said:


> I am afraid something happened to her..she ALWAYS stays close and comes when I call, and shes been missing now since the night before last..she didn't come to eat even, everyone keeps saying she will show up..but its not like her


I'm very sorry you're furry friend is missing. I will be hoping she will return safely to you.


----------



## AsH-1031

Miss Erie said:


> OMG! Dying of cuteness!!! Pumpkin, I love Harry's underbite, those are the best LOL!!!! And Alkonost, those puggies are adorable!!! Squishy squish!


I agree with Miss Erie; those are some very cute critters you guys have. I have a house full myself. It would probably take forever to post photos of everyone.


----------



## offmymeds

Oh Kelloween, my heart is breaking for you, Praying your little fur baby makes it home!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween I hope your baby shows up , I know how much our pet's mean to us.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Oh no Kelloween!!! I hope you find your baby!!!!! I would be freaking out...
Have you tried walking around the neighborhood shaking a bag of kitty treats or something?? Have you called the local shelter to see if someone picked your kitty up? I will be hoping for a safe return...my heart goes out to you!


----------



## Immortalia

He is absolutely adorable!!!!!!!!!
My 2 dogs are both rescues too, brothers, they are lab mixes and couldn't be more opposite of one another personality-wise. 



Pumpkin5 said:


> Well, I know everyone is picture hungry.......so....my Pug/beagle mix, Harry...(note the lip caught on the under bite..) Harry is a rescue and he has issues...but we love him!


----------



## Immortalia

Kelloween, I hope you find her soon. THere is nothing worse than not knowing where your pet is, it's like having a kid not come home from school when they are supposed to. Did she have a collar? Maybe a "thoughtful" neighbor took her in???


----------



## ALKONOST

Miss Erie said:


> Ok I'm hijacking the thread. More pugs:
> 
> View attachment 166659


OMG hahahahaha!!! Super, doooooper cute! I have a ton of pics of my pugs but, not near enough of them in costume. I really need to do something about that!


----------



## ALKONOST

Tannasgach said:


> What's all this nonsense I hear about boas and high heels with kilts? MIK (men in kilts) are hot!!
> 
> 
> You could even be rocking it with a pink sweater and still be freaking hot -
> 
> and check out that sword!  _*swoon*_


Holy heck that's HHHHHOTTTTT!!!!!!! Look at the size of that sword!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Kelloween said:


> What in the world is going on in here?? pink sweaters on men and pugs in costumes!! Meanwhile I have been awake all night looking for one of my Cats..she went missing yesterday and I have looked everywhere and called and called her..I just couldn't sleep..kept thinking she would show up


 Kelloween, I hope she comes home soon. My cat, Jinx use to go on these "vision quests" which I think was just her being a cat. She would stay gone for about 9 days....I am sure killing small animals as she went. I hope your baby comes home soon!

P.S. I am REALLY sorry I EVER posted that cake plate picture...who would ever guess it would go viral? But I do like it....but that is beside the point....


----------



## ALKONOST

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh no Kelloween!!! I hope you find your baby!!!!! I would be freaking out...
> Have you tried walking around the neighborhood shaking a bag of kitty treats or something?? Have you called the local shelter to see if someone picked your kitty up? I will be hoping for a safe return...my heart goes out to you!


I hope you find her, Kelloween!! That's so heart breaking... I'm so sorry.  Hang in there though... cats often do come back. When I was a kid I lost my cat because she ended up falling asleep in our stock truck that dad took to the dump one morning to empty. He saw Tootie Toes go bolting out of the truck when he opened the back door. She just kept running and didn't look back so, we figured she was gone for good. This was about 40 miles away but, 3 weeks later she showed up in the barn one morning with the rest begging for their breakfast. We couldn't believe it. So... there's hope. Cats are amazingly resilient!!!


----------



## MissMandy

ALKONOST said:


> Holy heck that's HHHHHOTTTTT!!!!!!! Look at the size of that sword!


Bahahaha! Maybe we should start a new group.....Halloween Housewives


----------



## Tannasgach

oh no Kelloween! I'm so sorry to hear about your cat. A couple years back my tiger cat went missing one day, I was frantic because he doesn't like people and I knew he wouldn't go to a stranger, he would however come to our family if we called him. I combed the neighborhood and my daughter went around on her bike calling him. Never did find him but then 3 weeks later he comes strolling through my patio door meowing up a storm. A little skinnier but none the worse for wear. My daughter even wrote a story about him, "Tiger's Big Adventure". Cats sometimes go on these "vision quests" like Pumpkin5 says. I still have him and he's fine; doesn't stray too far from the house anymore.

In the meantime I'll say a prayer to St Francis (keeper of small animals) for his safety and quick return.


----------



## Katster

MissMandy said:


> Do they wear anything under there?


Here is a pic from many years ago as our pub had a Robbie Burns day celebration and brought in pipers and everyone wore their tartans proudly so maybe this will answer your question LOL!!!


----------



## Tannasgach

haha, glad I got to view that before the mods come in and edit it.  Well, while they're here might as well remove this one too -
more 'aye' candy:


----------



## Bethany

Kelloween said:


> What in the world is going on in here?? pink sweaters on men and pugs in costumes!! Meanwhile I have been awake all night looking for one of my Cats..she went missing yesterday and I have looked everywhere and called and called her..I just couldn't sleep..kept thinking she would show up


Kellowen, I too will be praying for your fur baby's return. I know exactly how you feel. They just have no idea how much pain they cause us when they decide to take an adventure. 
My ragdoll let out (seriously) my bengal after 1 am the day before my birthday in march. He was gone for 5 -6 hrs. before we knew he was let out. 7 am I was in my pj's wandering around the rv park. Made posters & handed them out, hung them up wherever I could, all the time crying endlessly. We hadn't been here long and I was afraid he would try to head home to Ohio. Not to mention the poisonous snakes, gators, bob cats etc. that wander our RV park. I went into the resturant in the park about 1:30 & took a shot at asking the ladies that work there if anyone had mentioned seeing a cat wandering around. One worker said she had a cat on her driveway that morning when she came into work. I went called, and sure enough there he was. He was scared but timidly came to me. I was SO happy. He had made it from the back of our RV park where we live almost to the exit. Finding him was the BEST birthday present ever!

Hoping you too have a joyful reunion soon. 

Pumpkin5, I am not sorry that you posted that pic at all!! my sister has one just like it UNpainted. I do believe I will be the happy recipient of it on my next trip home and then I will see if I can get someone to paint it for me just like that! 

Enjoying the eye candy very much, but hopefully we will not keep the guy members away by posting them.


----------



## Tannasgach

MissMandy said:


> Bahahaha! Maybe we should start a new group.....Halloween Housewives


maybe that should be Horny Halloween Housewives, ya know, since we're a Halloween forum and all....


----------



## MissMandy

oh my goodness LoL. Careful ladies, don't want anyone getting in trouble


----------



## hallorenescene

kelloween, people pet them, and see them out, and figure they are strays and take them in. I lost a few cats, and got a few back. lost 2 for a year, then read an ad in the paper, someone was trying to find a home for 2 cats that matched my cats descriptions. went to check it out, and sure enough, one was still there and he was mine. the other had already been adopted out, and we got in a heated battle over the cat. I finally decided if they loved the cat that much to let them have her. another time I had another cat disappear, I put an ad in the paper. some people called me and told me their neighbors had my cat. I went to check it out, and they lied and said they didn't have my cat. I said, what's that sitting in your upstairs window there. so I got her back.


----------



## MissMandy

hallorenescene said:


> kelloween, people pet them, and see them out, and figure they are strays and take them in. I lost a few cats, and got a few back. lost 2 for a year, then read an ad in the paper, someone was trying to find a home for 2 cats that matched my cats descriptions. went to check it out, and sure enough, one was still there and he was mine. the other had already been adopted out, and we got in a heated battle over the cat. I finally decided if they loved the cat that much to let them have her. another time I had another cat disappear, I put an ad in the paper. some people called me and told me their neighbors had my cat. I went to check it out, and they lied and said they didn't have my cat. I said, what's that sitting in your upstairs window there. so I got her back.


Wow, people can be such jerks!


----------



## Immortalia

ACK! Ok, so just like that Miley Cyrus train-wreck...there are some things that you just can't "un-see" no matter how much you may want to..............


----------



## WitchyKitty

hallorenescene said:


> kelloween, people pet them, and see them out, and figure they are strays and take them in. I lost a few cats, and got a few back. lost 2 for a year, then read an ad in the paper, someone was trying to find a home for 2 cats that matched my cats descriptions. went to check it out, and sure enough, one was still there and he was mine. the other had already been adopted out, and we got in a heated battle over the cat. I finally decided if they loved the cat that much to let them have her. another time I had another cat disappear, I put an ad in the paper. some people called me and told me their neighbors had my cat. I went to check it out, and they lied and said they didn't have my cat. I said, what's that sitting in your upstairs window there. so I got her back.


I totally would've freaked on that person if they had my cat and said they didn't! I'm glad you got your baby back. How could someone be sooo cruel as to not return someones very loved cat? Glad you were able to get some other kitties back as well!


----------



## Bethany

WitchyKitty said:


> I totally would've freaked on that person if they had my cat and said they didn't! I'm glad you got your baby back. How could someone be sooo cruel as to not return someones very loved cat? Glad you were able to get some other kitties back as well!


One of my sister's neighbors actually killed one of her cats.  She finally got the A..hole to admit it like 2 years later. Disgusting!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany said:


> Kellowen, I too will be praying for your fur baby's return. I know exactly how you feel. They just have no idea how much pain they cause us when they decide to take an adventure.
> My ragdoll let out (seriously) my bengal after 1 am the day before my birthday in march. He was gone for 5 -6 hrs. before we knew he was let out. 7 am I was in my pj's wandering around the rv park. Made posters & handed them out, hung them up wherever I could, all the time crying endlessly. We hadn't been here long and I was afraid he would try to head home to Ohio. Not to mention the poisonous snakes, gators, bob cats etc. that wander our RV park. I went into the resturant in the park about 1:30 & took a shot at asking the ladies that work there if anyone had mentioned seeing a cat wandering around. One worker said she had a cat on her driveway that morning when she came into work. I went called, and sure enough there he was. He was scared but timidly came to me. I was SO happy. He had made it from the back of our RV park where we live almost to the exit. Finding him was the BEST birthday present ever!


Very glad you found your Bengal! Crazy that your Ragdoll actually let the Bengal out!! Interesting to hear about a Bengal on the loose...that it does, in fact, happen! When we adopted our little Ziva, the shelter thought she and her brother were possibly part Bengal. Now, that is very, very rare to happen, as most Bengals are kept safely inside, especially breeders who aren't fixed...but as you've just said, accidents do happen and they can get out. The shelter, the vet and other Bengal owners who have come to see her all swear she is at least part Bengal. (I won't get into all the detailed facts here, but she has many Bengal characteristics that other cats don't have, including fur qualities, markings, the way she acts/agility, her voice and sounds she makes, ect.) They considered her a "Torbie (tortiseshell tabby) Bengal" since there are no papers or just no way of knowing what she really is. I don't care what she is, really. She's perfect whether she has wildcat lineage or not, lol. I love Bengals and would love to have one. She probably isn't really any part Bengal...but to me, she is close enough and I love her to death! She is a total wildcat at heart, my hyper, crazy, beautiful little cat!! 
Lol, okay, enough cat talk...back to your regularly scheduled "men in kilts" talk.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany said:


> One of my sister's neighbors actually killed one of her cats.  She finally got the A..hole to admit it like 2 years later. Disgusting!


OMG!!!! I would've gone absolutely psycho on that neighbor! Someone would've had to hold me back...all 105 lbs of me would've done some damage, people the next city over would've heard me screaming at them...and I'm normally a very kind person! (nasty temper though if you set if off!! Lol)


----------



## MissMandy

Bethany said:


> One of my sister's neighbors actually killed one of her cats.  She finally got the A..hole to admit it like 2 years later. Disgusting!


WHAT?! How could someone do that?  It's one thing to not be an animal lover, and other thing to be a monster


----------



## Bethany

WitchyKitty said:


> OMG!!!! I would've gone absolutely psycho on that neighbor! Someone would've had to hold me back...all 105 lbs of me would've done some damage, people the next city over would've heard me screaming at them...and I'm normally a very kind person! (nasty temper though if you set if off!! Lol)


These idiots have been terrorizing my sister for years. The cops do nothing to them, long story, but my sister ended up the one in trouble. She has no kids & her cats are her kids. The sad thing is she still goes out every night and calls her ....

Bengals do end up needing homes, but they are a very unpredictable breed. I already had 2 cats in my house, when we took in the bengal. His prev. owners didn't want him any more. Lied to me why, but he is my baby and does not have that bad habit at my house. His bad habit is eating plastic bags of all types. There is actually a bengal rescue site that I follow. They are always looking for people to take unwanted bengal cats. I'll say bengals are like a box of chocolates you never know what you're going to get. TO partially quote Forest. I've read where some have killed other pets in the house, destroyed furniture, lots of different things. I guess I got lucky. Because our home was already occupied by cats, he adapted. However we know we cannot ever bring another cat into our house as long as we have him. Took in a cat for friends & he tried to kill it. We have taken him to houses where dogs live and he does fine. The true test will be when we get into a house and have one of the dogs come for a play date....


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany said:


> These idiots have been terrorizing my sister for years. The cops do nothing to them, long story, but my sister ended up the one in trouble. She has no kids & her cats are her kids.
> 
> Bengals do end up needing homes, but they are a very unpredictable breed. I already had 2 cats in my house, when we took in the bengal. His prev. owners didn't want him any more. Lied to me why, but he is my baby and does not have that bad habit at my house. His bad habit is eating plastic bags of all types. There is actually a bengal rescue site that I follow. They are always looking for people to take unwanted bengal cats. I'll say bengals are like a box of chocolates you never know what you're going to get. TO partially quote Forest. I've read where some have killed other pets in the house, destroyed furniture, lots of different things. I guess I got lucky. Because our home was already occupied by cats, he adapted. However we know we cannot ever bring another cat into our house as long as we have him. Took in a cat for friends & he tried to kill it. We have taken him to houses where dogs live and he does fine. The true test will be when we get into a house and have one of the dogs come for a play date....


I feel soooo sorry for you sister! My cats are my kids, too. They aren't pets, they are family. That neighbor is a monster and will probably end up killing humans someday...

Lol, I remember you mentioning your Bengal eats plastic, I think. 
Yeah, I know all about Bengals, lol. I've been researching them for years and know people who have them. Bengals personality has a lot to do with how they were raised, also. I actually know of a local breeder and I read her site often. She has the most beautiful, well behaved Bengals...but they cost a ton of money. I think if I ever can get one, I may be looking into a rescue one though, like you were talking about. I'd love to have a cat with papers, but there are so many kitties without homes, I tend to lean towards adoption first. It all depends on the cat and our bond, on who I pick. I've already been checking out local Bengal rescue sites as well, for a long time now. When looking for our 4th cat, we were actually intending to bring home a pure bred (our other 3 babies are rescues or orphans) but then we found Ziva and one look into those big green eyes made us decide to bring her home instead. Glad we did!! She is Bengal enough for us for now, lol. She is a handful. I visited her at the shelter every day after work for days until we decided to adopt her...well, rather she decided to adopt me. She is my shadow and has had a strong attachment to me since the second I met her...like I'm her hero from rescuing her from the evil cage place, hahaha. She even waits for me at the door daily if I leave. My hubby has said she will even stay by the door sometimes when I leave, until I come back home to her!! She also thinks I am her mom, lol. (I mean, I am her mom, but she treats me like a momma cat!!)
Dogs...dogs don't go over well in my house...my older 3 cats HATE dogs, lol. Good luck with your puppy/kitty play date!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Oh victim, oh dear victim...so soon you may be receiving your reaping!! When, you ask? I am afraid I can't say for sure. It could be today, it could be next week...but know that it will be SOOOOOON!!! 

(...and I am both so excited and so worried about it that I could vomit!  )


----------



## Pumpkin5

Tannasgach said:


> maybe that should be Horny Halloween Housewives, ya know, since we're a Halloween forum and all....


 Did someone say Scottish dudes?


----------



## MissMandy

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh victim, oh dear victim...so soon you may be receiving your reaping!! When, you ask? I am afraid I can't say for sure. It could be today, it could be next week...but know that it will be SOOOOOON!!!
> 
> (...and I am both so excited and so worried about it that I could vomit!  )


*hands WK a bucket*  

Ugh, I don't know what to do. The project for my victim isn't working  I need to re-think the whole dang thing!


----------



## WitchyKitty

MissMandy said:


> *hands WK a bucket*
> 
> Ugh, I don't know what to do. The project for my victim isn't working  I need to re-think the whole dang thing!


Hahaha! Hopefully I won't have to use the bucket, but thank you for helping a girl out! 

Hope you figure out your victim project!!!


----------



## Bethany

If I was Pumpkin's Reaper, which I'm not saying whether I am or not, but IF, I'd take that pic of that HOT Scottish dude & modge podge it on something for her....


----------



## MissMandy

Bethany said:


> If I was Pumpkin's Reaper, which I'm not saying whether I am or not, but IF, I'd take that pic of that HOT Scottish dude & modge podge it on something for her....


This made me lmao! The kilts are.......intriguing, yeah, we'll go with that  But personally, I have a thang for cowboys


----------



## Immortalia

LMAO Maybe you could modge podge it to her????




Bethany said:


> If I was Pumpkin's Reaper, which I'm not saying whether I am or not, but IF, I'd take that pic of that HOT Scottish dude & modge podge it on something for her....


----------



## Pumpkin5

Bethany said:


> If I was Pumpkin's Reaper, which I'm not saying whether I am or not, but IF, I'd take that pic of that HOT Scottish dude & modge podge it on something for her....


 That would be awesome! Just kidding!....a forum friend sent that picture to me...(a different forum)....she told me to share if I wanted to...I think that is her boyfriend.....


----------



## MissMandy

The fellas are going to log in tonight, see these pix and posts and be thinking...."oh hell" LOL


----------



## WitchyKitty

MissMandy said:


> The fellas are going to log in tonight, see these pix and posts and be thinking...."oh hell" LOL


HAHAHAHA!!!  Poor guys...


----------



## Pumpkin5

MissMandy said:


> This made me lmao! The kilts are.......intriguing, yeah, we'll go with that  But personally, I have a thang for cowboys



 Cowboys are nice....I like race car drivers.....in fact....I married one!


----------



## Bethany

Pumpkin5 said:


> That would be awesome! Just kidding!....a forum friend sent that picture to me...(a different forum)....she told me to share if I wanted to...I think that is her boyfriend.....











IF SO LUCKY HER!!! Hubba Hubba


----------



## Bethany

I'm looking at houses. Since our house in Ohio is being auctioned off next Thurs., I'm looking at what's out there. 
Have 2 on the TOP of my list.


----------



## MissMandy

Pumpkin5 said:


> Cowboys are nice....I like race car drivers.....in fact....I married one!


Oh lawd, the hubs loves racing! He goes to our local track every dang Saturday and helps out in the pits. I just can't get into racing lol. The only interesting thing is when a fight breaks out  I'm a hockey kinda gal


----------



## MissMandy

Bethany said:


> I'm looking at houses. Since our house in Ohio is being auctioned off next Thurs., I'm looking at what's out there.
> Have 2 on the TOP of my list.


Best of luck! I'm sure it's super nerve-wracking! Looking into buying a house myself within a year or 2


----------



## Bethany

Did this book for Mini Reaper 2.








Thinking about hosting a make & take for a group I belong to if enough interest. So now I have to make another.


----------



## ScaredyKat

I LOVE that book and I really want to try and replicate it. But It may be out of my league. 


Bethany said:


> Did this book for Mini Reaper 2.
> View attachment 166698
> 
> 
> Thinking about hosting a make & take for a group I belong to if enough interest. So now I have to make another.


----------



## 1LuvHalloween

Omg! I just opened the mail box and there was ANOTHER box from my Secret Reaper!!! That makes 3!! Did I mention I LOVE my Secret Reaper??? I will post pics tonight!!!


----------



## Kelloween

Thanks ya'll..still no sign of her. She is the oddball of the 7..the rest stick together and she is a loner..I feel so bad for her! I really am worried because my crazy..not kidding here...taxidermist neighbor's wife told me last week if one of them came in his yard again, she was afraid what her husband may do to one..they have a goldfish pond and my cats I guess were fishing ..and yeh I have 7..don't know if ya'll remember the story of how I ended up with 7 but someone dumped a female here 2 years ago and she was SO UGLY and starving..the first thing I told her was "you is uglyyyy" from "The color purple", so she became Celie..welll, Celie shortly had 6 black and 2 tortoise kittens..all female but one. I tried and tried to get them homes, humane was full, shelters were full and no way anyone wanted short hair black female cats! They started growing and I no way had the funds to get 7 cats neutered and spayed..so my son started painting for the money and in a few weeks we took 7 cats and 800.00 (that we sure could have used for other things) to the vet. So, Celie, Hampton, Fiona, Fanny, CJ, Prodie and Cinders (little bit) have been with us since! lol, people tell me those cats all look just alike, how can you tell them apart? I guess its because I know them so well and they look nothing alike to me?


----------



## Pumpkin5

We have around 10 cats that live next door at the monument place....they are feral, and I feed them every morning. I have managed to catch five of the kittens and found homes for them over the years, but the older cats won't get even close to me. I just can't let them starve though, so I feed them. There is one really cute Tabby that I would love to nab, but he scratched me up pretty badly the first time I tried to pick him up. I am slowly taming him though, and then maybe I can talk my husband into another cat...................


----------



## wickedwillingwench

kell, i hope your baby comes home soon! 

well, i haven't found a cake cover like that one but i did find this:









I have to keep saying "i don't need this...i don't need this..." DH is gonna kill me if i don't stop buying halloween stuff.


----------



## MissMandy

Bless your heart, Kell. Black cats are awesome. It's so sad that they have such a bad rep. The 2 my mother has had have been the sweetest, nicest cats ever. Do you think your neighbor is that crazy?? 

Fantastic spell book, Bethany!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Bethany said:


> View attachment 166697
> 
> 
> IF SO LUCKY HER!!! Hubba Hubba


 I know! Right?! (Did I mention he paints cake plates????)


----------



## MissMandy

pumpkin5 said:


> :d i know! Right?! (did i mention he paints cake plates????):d:d


bahahahaha


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Kelloween said:


> Thanks ya'll..still no sign of her. She is the oddball of the 7..the rest stick together and she is a loner..I feel so bad for her! I really am worried because my crazy..not kidding here...taxidermist neighbor's wife told me last week if one of them came in his yard again, she was afraid what her husband may do to one..they have a goldfish pond and my cats I guess were fishing ..and yeh I have 7..don't know if ya'll remember the story of how I ended up with 7 but someone dumped a female here 2 years ago and she was SO UGLY and starving..the first thing I told her was "you is uglyyyy" from "The color purple", so she became Celie..welll, Celie shortly had 6 black and 2 tortoise kittens..all female but one. I tried and tried to get them homes, humane was full, shelters were full and no way anyone wanted short hair black female cats! They started growing and I no way had the funds to get 7 cats neutered and spayed..so my son started painting for the money and in a few weeks we took 7 cats and 800.00 (that we sure could have used for other things) to the vet. So, Celie, Hampton, Fiona, Fanny, CJ, Prodie and Cinders (little bit) have been with us since! lol, people tell me those cats all look just alike, how can you tell them apart? I guess its because I know them so well and they look nothing alike to me?


I actually sort of want a short haired black kitten. Not sure my dogs would leave it alone though. My boxer is pretty 'in your face'. My mother in law works for Animal Friends here in Pittsburgh and said they won't allow people to adopt black cats starting about a month before Halloween cause people actually adopt them for rituals and for having around their Halloween decorations, then take them back after Halloween.


----------



## Immortalia

ARGH! The most HORRIBLE, Frightening thing I have seen yet this season is that darned CAKE PLATE!!! LOL



Pumpkin5 said:


> I know! Right?! (Did I mention he paints cake plates????)


----------



## MissMandy

Dr. Phibes said:


> I actually sort of want a short haired black kitten. Not sure my dogs would leave it alone though. My boxer is pretty 'in your face'. My mother in law works for Animal Friends here in Pittsburgh and said they won't allow people to adopt black cats starting about a month before Halloween cause people actually adopt them for rituals and for having around their Halloween decorations, then take them back after Halloween.


That kinda stuff just really ticks me off  Makes me lose faith in humans.


----------



## Kelloween

MissMandy said:


> Bless your heart, Kell. Black cats are awesome. It's so sad that they have such a bad rep. The 2 my mother has had have been the sweetest, nicest cats ever. Do you think your neighbor is that crazy??
> 
> Fantastic spell book, Bethany!


He is pretty crazy..he stands out in the yard yelling and cussing at nobody, when we first moved here, the other neighbors told us to just ignore him when he does it..that hes harmless..so we always have..but I do know that the teen age son has brought home at least 3 dogs in the 5 years we have been here and none of them lasted long...


----------



## Immortalia

I would turn them in to the humane society if it was me......


----------



## MissMandy

Oh gosh  Lord, I hope he isn't THAT crazy!


----------



## Miss Erie

witchymom said:


> praying for you, hope she turns up soon!


Adding my prayers as well. I hope you find her soon!


----------



## Kelloween

Guess who just showed up? LOL, she came from the strange neighbors yard..by the fish pond....she must have not eaten any fish cause she is wolfing down a can of tuna right now..maybe I can sleep NOW!!


----------



## Miss Erie

Kelloween said:


> Guess who just showed up? LOL, she came from the strange neighbors yard..by the fish pond....she must have not eaten any fish cause she is wolfing down a can of tuna right now..maybe I can sleep NOW!!


Oh so happy Kelloween!!!! Give her a big squeeze and a scolding  
So glad she is home safe.


----------



## MissMandy

Oh thank God! I'm so happy she came back  Musta been all of our feline talk today


----------



## Bethany

YEAH!! SO happy for you Kelloween!! She may have gotten shut in someones garage when they left or maybe a shed.  
What matters is she is HOME!! (Doing the happy dance)


----------



## WitchyKitty

I love black cats!!!!! I had one when I was young...my first cat of my very own, actually. Her name was Sheba. (she was all black, save for one very itsy bitsy tiny white dot on her chest, lol) I was luckier than I ever have been when I had that cat, lol. Sadly, our idiot roomate didn't like cats and he "accidentally" let her outside...mind you our apartment was upstairs and to be "accidentally" let out he'd have to have let her out the upstairs door, down lots of stairs, then out a second door!!! He was a big jerk, to say the least. We looked everywhere for her. Not too long after, we had to move. Years later, I was visiting a friend who happened to live near my old apartment. We walked by it and saw a black cat, with that itsy bitsy white dot on her chest, sitting on our old front porch, looking up at the door!!! I just KNEW it was her! The kids next door told me they had found the cat years ago and took it in. They said she often went and sat at our old door. Oh, it HAD to be her...but I couldn't be 100% sure, as it had been a few years. I wanted her back sooooo badly, but it had been years, she looked to be well taken care of...collar, well fed, shiny nice coat...we ran back and told my mom, but since she had a good home, it seemed, and we had no proof she had been ours, we just let them keep her. I was soooo sad.  I hope she had a good life and was happy!!
Many people won't adopt black cats because they think they are bad luck. Some shelters say they also aren't adopted because their coloring makes them stand out less than other cats. I know a shelter in Chicago that actually has an annual "Black Cat Ball" to help raise money and support to help black cats be taken care of and help to find them good homes! 
All cats, no matter the color, even black, can be wonderful, loving companions if just given the chance! <3


----------



## WitchyKitty

Kelloween said:


> Guess who just showed up? LOL, she came from the strange neighbors yard..by the fish pond....she must have not eaten any fish cause she is wolfing down a can of tuna right now..maybe I can sleep NOW!!


Yays!!!!!!!! I'm so unbelievably happy for you and your little ball of fur!! {{hugs}} to you both!


----------



## Immortalia

So happy to hear that she is home safe Kell!!!!!!!!! No more tummy aches from stress.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Immortalia said:


> I would turn them in to the humane society if it was me......



 Hhhhmmmmm, I would turn them into TOADS if it were up to me.................


----------



## Immortalia

LOL I believe you!!!!!


----------



## Teresa M

Kelloween said:


> Guess who just showed up? LOL, she came from the strange neighbors yard..by the fish pond....she must have not eaten any fish cause she is wolfing down a can of tuna right now..maybe I can sleep NOW!!


Yay! That is great news; I am so happy for you!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Miss Erie said:


> Oh so happy Kelloween!!!! *Give her a big squeeze and a scolding*
> So glad she is home safe.


oh, come on! She's a cat...she's gonna look at Kelloween like she's crazy for about 3 seconds then turn her head and swish her tail and saunter off. Like a teenager. LOL.


----------



## bethene

So glad she is home, Kelloween! 

Witchykitty, you first cat sounds like my sons cat, he id glossy black with just a bit of white on his chest, Ralphie is his name!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Dear victim trying something new out hope you like it.


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene said:


> So glad she is home, Kelloween!
> 
> Witchykitty, you first cat sounds like my sons cat, he id glossy black with just a bit of white on his chest, Ralphie is his name!


Yep! 
...Ralphie, huh? It would take all my willpower to not dress that cat up in at LEAST a set of pink bunny ears at Christmas, hahahaha!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

moonwitchkitty said:


> Dear victim trying something new out hope you like it.


I will!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Immortalia said:


> LOL I believe you!!!!!


 Ha ha ha....so would I.....that last person that crossed me....I turned into this.....









By the way Kelloween, I am glad your little girl is home.


----------



## Kelloween

wickedwillingwench said:


> oh, come on! She's a cat...she's gonna look at Kelloween like she's crazy for about 3 seconds then turn her head and swish her tail and saunter off. Like a teenager. LOL.


and that is EXACTLY what she did..lol


----------



## Teresa M

So, should I go to the grocery store and get something to make for dinner? Or should we go to our friendly neighborhood sushi place?


----------



## Kelloween

Ok..well, I have to tell the story of Micky my siamese when I was younger..someone had given him to me when I was 17..so I had had him like 4 years and ..this cat was huge and furry and beautiful..we lived out in the country kind of, but if you cut thru the wood there was a highway with an over pass.Well my mom and I were coming home from town and got to the overpass and there he was on the side, ran over, dead so Im all crazy and tell her to let me out and I pick him up and bring him home. My soon to be husband shows up and we make him a coffin (the cat) dig a hole and bury him..the whole time I am wailing, my mom is crying and my bofriend is all teary eyed. Well, that night I was sitting in the kitchen and I hear outside MEOWW..thinking Im hearing things I ignore it, then again MEOW..So I open the door and there is Micky in the laundry room sitting on the dryer! We had buried someone else's cat!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

That would be awful!


Kelloween said:


> Ok..well, I have to tell the story of Micky my siamese when I was younger..someone had given him to me when I was 17..so I had had him like 4 years and ..this cat was huge and furry and beautiful..we lived out in the country kind of, but if you cut thru the wood there was a highway with an over pass.Well my mom and I were coming home from town and got to the overpass and there he was on the side, ran over, dead so Im all crazy and tell her to let me out and I pick him up and bring him home. My soon to be husband shows up and we make him a coffin (the cat) dig a hole and bury him..the whole time I am wailing, my mom is crying and my bofriend is all teary eyed. Well, that night I was sitting in the kitchen and I hear outside MEOWW..thinking Im hearing things I ignore it, then again MEOW..So I open the door and there is Micky in the laundry room sitting on the dryer! We had buried someone else's cat!


----------



## Teresa M

Oh, dear! Well, at least your cat was ok!


----------



## MissMandy

Teresa M said:


> So, should I go to the grocery store and get something to make for dinner? Or should we go to our friendly neighborhood sushi place?


Tonight I just made some ham steaks with a fried egg and fries....oh yeah, and applesauce 




Kelloween said:


> Ok..well, I have to tell the story of Micky my siamese when I was younger..someone had given him to me when I was 17..so I had had him like 4 years and ..this cat was huge and furry and beautiful..we lived out in the country kind of, but if you cut thru the wood there was a highway with an over pass.Well my mom and I were coming home from town and got to the overpass and there he was on the side, ran over, dead so Im all crazy and tell her to let me out and I pick him up and bring him home. My soon to be husband shows up and we make him a coffin (the cat) dig a hole and bury him..the whole time I am wailing, my mom is crying and my bofriend is all teary eyed. Well, that night I was sitting in the kitchen and I hear outside MEOWW..thinking Im hearing things I ignore it, then again MEOW..So I open the door and there is Micky in the laundry room sitting on the dryer! We had buried someone else's cat!


Omg no way! What are the odds huh?


----------



## Teresa M

I actually don't like eggs.  Not if I can taste them anyway.

I think it is going to be sushi.


----------



## Kelloween

Teresa M said:


> I actually don't like eggs.  Not if I can taste them anyway.
> 
> I think it is going to be sushi.


I dont eat eggs or fish..


----------



## Saki.Girl

whoot a item i ordered came today for my victim whoot


----------



## WitchyKitty

Fish is yucky. Even before I became a vegetarian, about 17 years ago, I stayed far away from seafood of any kind! Blech!


----------



## MissMandy

Dang, I love fish lol


----------



## im the goddess

Kelloween, glad your cat made it back. I have three kitties, one really old, skin and bones long haired calico, and two huge short hair red tabbies. I never let them out, even though the two boys try their best to jump out the front door. Tigre stands by the garage door and meows for me to let him out. I would die if something happened to them. We have a black lab girl too.


----------



## Teresa M

Kelloween said:


> I dont eat eggs or fish..


I am not a big fish eater but I do like shrimp, crab and lobster. Tonight I got the Shan Noodles; not exactly sure how they are made. They are rice noodles with a light tomato base, ground beef, peanuts and sesame seeds. They are so good!


----------



## MissMandy

Sheesh, it sure is quiet in here tonight. Y'all exhausted from all the kilt action this afternoon?


----------



## The Auditor

Kell, glad you're cat turned up. Our Amerigo vanished a couple years back. When he didn't come home the first night, figured he was on one of his walkabouts. Didn't come back the 2nd night either...then we got worried. After a couple more days, we assumed the worst and started grieving. 

A month later, he turns up at the back door. Very skinny, very scared, but very alive and other than the skinny part, OK. Neighbors at the time had a camping trailer that someone had been living in, then they left - we figured he got caught in there, then when they opened it again after a month, jumped back out. 

Now he stays closer to home.


----------



## Teresa M

That was pretty exciting!


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Did someone say cowboys? 











Good grief!!! That’s not a cowboy pic!!!! Stupid cake plate

Bethany & pumpkinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> The fellas are going to log in tonight, see these pix and posts and be thinking...."oh hell" LOL


Not at all. So long as you don't mind it when we even the score a bit....


----------



## Saki.Girl

Dear victim I think I have reached the omg omg omg stage . All packed and ready to ship.


----------



## MissMandy

"i got a rock!" said:


> Did someone say cowboys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief!!! That’s not a cowboy pic!!!! Stupid cake plate
> 
> Bethany & pumpkinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


Lmao that freakin cake plate! And yes, yes I did say cowboys  Yeehaw!



The Auditor said:


> Not at all. So long as you don't mind it when we even the score a bit....


Go fer it


----------



## bethene

wow,, page 300!!!!!!!


----------



## bethene

I am the goddess, I am the same way,, my cats do not go out, do not ever want to worry about where they are,, my boys are scare to death of the doors,,, but my girl likes to be carried around the back yard, so by the sliders we are very careful of her,,it was bad enough to lose my baby Joey due to health issues at 15, it broke my heart, will grieve forever for him,,,


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> Lmao that freakin cake plate! And yes, yes I did say cowboys  Yeehaw!
> 
> 
> Go fer it


Soon as I find an appropriate picture...


----------



## Bethany

I am waiting patiently for you to ship my package Saki.


----------



## MissMandy

bethene said:


> I am the goddess, I am the same way,, my cats do not go out, do not ever want to worry about where they are,, my boys are scare to death of the doors,,, but my girl likes to be carried around the back yard, so by the sliders we are very careful of her,,it was bad enough to lose my baby Joey due to health issues at 15, it broke my heart, will grieve forever for him,,,


My Phoebe once ran out (only a couple of weeks after adopting her). But we lured her back with food  She's such a brat


----------



## MissMandy

Yeah....this would be me


----------



## AsH-1031

Kelloween said:


> Guess who just showed up? LOL, she came from the strange neighbors yard..by the fish pond....she must have not eaten any fish cause she is wolfing down a can of tuna right now..maybe I can sleep NOW!!


YAY! I'm so happy she came back home and is ok.


----------



## Ophelia

*Kelloween*, I am so glad she made it back! It's a good thing we love the little brats, isn't it?

My Bitty was my companion, she arrived when I was ten, and was with us for just shy of 20 years. I really miss having a bond with an animal like we had. As much as I love my girls now, and they are family-make no mistake-it's just not the same. I'm beginning to see that each of ours may have a similar connection with each of the kids. One cat prefers my daughter, the other prefers my son. It will be interesting to see what happens as they grow older, that's for sure.


----------



## sikntwizted

Well victim, I'm down to my last part. Then, it's just a few details. soon...


----------



## Bethany

sikntwizted said:


> Well victim, I'm down to my last part. Then, it's just a few details. soon...


Great. I'm waiting patiently until it arrives.


----------



## Ophelia

Oh, and this is one of my favorite pictures of Bitty:


----------



## ALKONOST

Kelloween said:


> Guess who just showed up? LOL, she came from the strange neighbors yard..by the fish pond....she must have not eaten any fish cause she is wolfing down a can of tuna right now..maybe I can sleep NOW!!


Awww... that's so awesome! I'm so happy for you and your kitty  Time to give her a stern talkin' to though... sheesh!


----------



## ALKONOST

Ophelia said:


> Oh, and this is one of my favorite pictures of Bitty:


Great pic! She looks like such a sweety. That hat is perfect for her


----------



## ALKONOST

bethene said:


> I am the goddess, I am the same way,, my cats do not go out, do not ever want to worry about where they are,, my boys are scare to death of the doors,,, but my girl likes to be carried around the back yard, so by the sliders we are very careful of her,,it was bad enough to lose my baby Joey due to health issues at 15, it broke my heart, will grieve forever for him,,,


I'm the same too... I can't handle having to worry about them. My BooNan loves to go outside with me in the morning while I drink my coffee on the patio. She doesn't do too much other than show some grass salad then comes back and falls asleep while watching the humming birds above her chair. My male is almost completely blind so, I don't let him out to snoop while I do my chores anymore. He gets too scared. My two shy kitties really have no interest at all. This is my BooNan in front of my Secret Reaper 2 gifts from last year. She loves her pic taken


----------



## ALKONOST

MissMandy said:


> Yeah....this would be me


hahaha! NICE! I have to ask though (since you mentioned you liked cowboys)... would a cowboy with a kilt be a bad idea? I didn't think so either  mmmmmmm........


----------



## Kelloween

Thanks everyone, lol, we have 7 ..no way can they all stay in..my son's allergic . we have a few that stay in..some that go in and out and 2 that are scared to death of the house..and the one that was missing is one of the 2 scared of the house! but all is well tonight..so bring on the men in dresses and "cake plate that would not die"!


----------



## bethene

Oh, what cute kitty pictures! Love how most Halloween people love animals! 

Did not get a lot done but did get some painting done, need to break out some spray paint and hot glue tomorrow, may be some pvc and great foam too. Got any one curious yet!??! . Except right now am so tired but can not sleep so might not be real productive.


----------



## MissMandy

ALKONOST said:


> hahaha! NICE! I have to ask though (since you mentioned you liked cowboys)... would a cowboy with a kilt be a bad idea? I didn't think so either  mmmmmmm........


It would be an interesting look, that's for sure! But ya can't go wrong with those tight jeans they wear  Or better yet, if they were ONLY wearing a cowboy hat! LOL



Aww such cute kitties! Here's my little brat


----------



## Kelloween

bethene said:


> Oh, what cute kitty pictures! Love how most Halloween people love animals!
> 
> Did not get a lot done but did get some painting done, need to break out some spray paint and hot glue tomorrow, may be some pvc and great foam too. Got any one curious yet!??! . Except right now am so tired but can not sleep so might not be real productive.


YEP, me...im curious..I like foam and glue guns and paint and pvc..my kinda fun!


----------



## Kelloween

Hampton says don't leave him out!

View attachment 166767


but he says hes not wearing one of those silly costumes!


----------



## Bethany

Waiting for paint to dry.... Errands & laundry to do today.
Working on some things for my victim too! Need to get stuff done & shipped out!
Love the pics of the furbabies in costumes! Wish mine would wear them.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow! lots of cute cat pictures. cute cat stories. and one alive cake plate


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok victim today is ship day


----------



## MissMandy

Holy crap, 2 huge boxes Saki?! 

It's saying invalid attachment, Kell.


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> ok victim today is ship day


I'm on pins & needles Saki!! Can't wait!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

MissMandy said:


> Holy crap, 2 huge boxes Saki?!
> 
> It's saying invalid attachment, Kell.


Yep Like I said I wanted to go over the top with this one and get the OMG OMG OMG . can not wait for my victim to get it and to share pics with everyone and let me know if I did reach my goal of OMG OMG OMG  and hopefully they love everything inside


----------



## Bethany

I haven't even gotten it yet & I'm OMG OMG OMG!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

Wow Saki Girl! Whoever your victim is looks VERY lucky to have you as their reaper!! I can't wait to see what's inside!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Hahaha yeah, what Bethany said!


----------



## im the goddess

He's so pretty!



ALKONOST said:


> I'm the same too... I can't handle having to worry about them. My BooNan loves to go outside with me in the morning while I drink my coffee on the patio. She doesn't do too much other than show some grass salad then comes back and falls asleep while watching the humming birds above her chair. My male is almost completely blind so, I don't let him out to snoop while I do my chores anymore. He gets too scared. My two shy kitties really have no interest at all. This is my BooNan in front of my Secret Reaper 2 gifts from last year. She loves her pic taken
> View attachment 166764


----------



## im the goddess

Over achiever, showing all us up like that 


Saki.Girl said:


> ok victim today is ship day


----------



## Immortalia

Nicely done!!!!!!!



Pumpkin5 said:


> Ha ha ha....so would I.....that last person that crossed me....I turned into this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way Kelloween, I am glad your little girl is home.


----------



## Immortalia

Oh how awful!!!!!!!! I have to admit though, your oh so to the point, dry ending had me giggling at my desk. Blame it on my dry sense of humor. At least the poor kitty had someone cry over him and give him a decent send off, so kudos to you!



Kelloween said:


> Ok..well, I have to tell the story of Micky my siamese when I was younger..someone had given him to me when I was 17..so I had had him like 4 years and ..this cat was huge and furry and beautiful..we lived out in the country kind of, but if you cut thru the wood there was a highway with an over pass.Well my mom and I were coming home from town and got to the overpass and there he was on the side, ran over, dead so Im all crazy and tell her to let me out and I pick him up and bring him home. My soon to be husband shows up and we make him a coffin (the cat) dig a hole and bury him..the whole time I am wailing, my mom is crying and my bofriend is all teary eyed. Well, that night I was sitting in the kitchen and I hear outside MEOWW..thinking Im hearing things I ignore it, then again MEOW..So I open the door and there is Micky in the laundry room sitting on the dryer! We had buried someone else's cat!


----------



## Saki.Girl

im the goddess said:


> Over achiever, showing all us up like that


Na not showing anyone up just challenging my self is all.
And my victim was so much like me they dig all the same stuff I do it rocked and made it quite easy to do. I finally said you have to stop LOL 
everyone's gifts will rock


----------



## creeperguardian

ok so still on box hunting dads getting an order today so might have a box.


----------



## Immortalia

Saki,

I can barely stand the suspense.....so when are you shipping my box? 



Saki.Girl said:


> Dear victim I think I have reached the omg omg omg stage . All packed and ready to ship.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Immortalia said:


> Saki,
> 
> I can barely stand the suspense.....so when are you shipping my box?


it is on my shippers desk right now to go out today


----------



## Pumpkin5

I may be sending something out today......should I? Should I? Or should I wait???


----------



## Bethany

Pumpkin5 said:


> I may be sending something out today......should I? Should I? Or should I wait???


Send me my covered cake plate already!!  LMAO


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, that box is so big, you sure you're not taking a vacation? okay, who wants a saki in a box? great if she would craft a little before going home lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> saki, that box is so big, you sure you're not taking a vacation? okay, who wants a saki in a box? great if she would craft a little before going home lol.


LOL ya I could not fit it all in one box so they are getting 2 LOL I do start my vacation Friday off for 10 days lol I am shipping my self haha


----------



## LadySherry

OMG OMG OMG SAKI!!!!! I love my boxes. Go ahead and send them I am SOOOOOO Ready. Remember everyone those are mine all mine. LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

LadySherry said:


> OMG OMG OMG SAKI!!!!! I love my boxes. Go ahead and send them I am SOOOOOO Ready. Remember everyone those are mine all mine. LOL


LOL they will be coming ups so stalk the brown truck hehe


----------



## Kelloween

MissMandy said:


> Holy crap, 2 huge boxes Saki?!
> 
> It's saying invalid attachment, Kell.


Hampton's pic was hijacked!! Its probably in one of Saki's boxes!


----------



## Kelloween

Immortalia said:


> Oh how awful!!!!!!!! I have to admit though, your oh so to the point, dry ending had me giggling at my desk. Blame it on my dry sense of humor. At least the poor kitty had someone cry over him and give him a decent send off, so kudos to you!


lol, don't feel bad..they still laugh at me and its been years..I should tell the story of the giant turtle..OMG..


----------



## hallorenescene

you guys are a riot. I have to go to work pretty soon, so when I get home I hope to have some laughs. okay?


----------



## offmymeds

Kelloween, I'm so happy for you!! 
And your story, I have to agree with Immortalia, I was also grinning from ear to ear!! I had to put my hand over my mouth to keep from busting out. It was very sweet of you give that poor kitty a decent burial. OMG, tooooo funny!!!


----------



## Kelloween

Kelloween said:


> Hampton says don't leave him out!
> 
> View attachment 166767
> 
> 
> but he says hes not wearing one of those silly costumes!


here he is..he is getting so big


----------



## Kelloween

hmm, maybe it deleted it cause its monster size?


----------



## Bethany

Kelloween, Love your User Title!! LOL


----------



## offmymeds

This has been my screensaver for about a month now, just wanted to share


----------



## Kelloween

Okay..gonna tell the giant turtle story..I was on my way to work..I use to be a beauty advisor for estee lauder..so Im in my dress and heels and all fancied up..and Im driving up the 4 lane and I see this enormous turtle trying to get across the highway. I mean this turtle was like a monster turtle..I'd never seen one except on TV this big! Traffic is going mad and I pull to the side..Im standing on the side and every time cars would clear..I would run out there and try and move that turtle ..I get it closer to the side and I almost get hit so I got scared and was standing on the side of the highway like a big ole fool..and when cars were coming I was pointing at this slow azz turtle so they would see it and not run over him. So he is almost across and a car is coming and Im pointing at the turtle..well, the driver looks at me on the side of the road pointing like crazy..runs over that turtle and guts and everything fly right in my face and in my hair! I was so sick..I turned around and went home..


----------



## Kelloween

Bethany said:


> Kelloween, Love your User Title!! LOL


lol, you are the first one that noticed in 2 weeks!


----------



## hallorenescene

ohmygosh, kelloween, that is sad.


----------



## Kelloween

hallorenescene said:


> ohmygosh, kelloween, that is sad.


yeh but lucky part of his shell didn't put my eye out!


----------



## hallorenescene

ohhhh, that is good it didn't put your eye out. sad and scary.


----------



## kathy2008

ALKONOST said:


> I'm the same too... I can't handle having to worry about them. My BooNan loves to go outside with me in the morning while I drink my coffee on the patio. She doesn't do too much other than show some grass salad then comes back and falls asleep while watching the humming birds above her chair. My male is almost completely blind so, I don't let him out to snoop while I do my chores anymore. He gets too scared. My two shy kitties really have no interest at all. This is my BooNan in front of my Secret Reaper 2 gifts from last year. She loves her pic taken
> View attachment 166764


Putting in my 2 cents... My Kashmir has only got out once about 3 years ago and she & I were so scared it never happened again. She was my 1st raised from a kitten and that seems to make the bond especially strong. I sure hope I have her for 20 years or more! I'm currently in the process of acclimating her to her 1st roommate. She's been a loner with me for 4 years so I know it will take a long time. The new arrival is a rescue kitty from my son & his girlfriend who currently have 3 dogs & 4 cats. Her name is Callie but I'm calling her "Brave Heart" as she's responding very patiently to the ole lady Kash who has been the Queen of the House until now! 
Brave is only 2 so she's full of energy!








and Kashmir my energetic Bengal who's 4 years old!







Aren't we just like Mom's with our kids? ha! 
By the way did you guys hear there was a Savanah cat loose in Detroit and the residents had mistaken it for some kind of wild cat since it was bigger than average and our local news didn't even know what it was until a cat rescue called and told them they would attempt to safely capture it.


----------



## Kelloween

pretty Kathy! notice most of us have Halloween colored cats?


----------



## kathy2008

hallorenescene said:


> wow! lots of cute cat pictures. cute cat stories. and one alive cake plate



​No! It's an undead cake plate! ahhhhhhh!


----------



## MissMandy

What pretty puddy tats! But that is such a sad story, Kell  If I witnessed that I would've been scarred for life. I love turtles.


----------



## kathy2008

offmymeds said:


> This has been my screensaver for about a month now, just wanted to share


Stealing this...so cute!  Poor black kitties are the last to be adopted did y'all know that? Superstitious twaddle & small minds....


----------



## kathy2008

Aww, Kello, that story had me OMG with my hands to my face in distress! Nothing like tryin' to do the right thing....
Reminds me - "No good deed goes unpunished." Usually only applies to humans!


----------



## Kelloween

kathy2008 said:


> Stealing this...so cute!  Poor black kitties are the last to be adopted did y'all know that? Superstitious twaddle & small minds....


tell me about it..thats why we have 4 black ones! Ham is my only male and hes a big spoiled sissy..lol


----------



## Pumpkin5

Kelloween said:


> Okay..gonna tell the giant turtle story..I was on my way to work..I use to be a beauty advisor for estee lauder..so Im in my dress and heels and all fancied up..and Im driving up the 4 lane and I see this enormous turtle trying to get across the highway. I mean this turtle was like a monster turtle..I'd never seen one except on TV this big! Traffic is going mad and I pull to the side..Im standing on the side and every time cars would clear..I would run out there and try and move that turtle ..I get it closer to the side and I almost get hit so I got scared and was standing on the side of the highway like a big ole fool..and when cars were coming I was pointing at this slow azz turtle so they would see it and not run over him. So he is almost across and a car is coming and Im pointing at the turtle..well, the driver looks at me on the side of the road pointing like crazy..runs over that turtle and guts and everything fly right in my face and in my hair! I was so sick..I turned around and went home..


 I feel for you....I am a "turtle saver" myself...and one day there was a fairly large turtle slowly making his way across the highway....my husband stopped the car and I said, I'll move him.....I ran over to the turtle....discovered he was a snapping turtle....I still grabbed him up....and when I did and got him hoisted up....he crapped all down my legs.....and I had shorts on.....Ugh..... I cannot even begin to describe the smell.....we had to turn around so I could go home and shower.....it was THAT BAD.....


----------



## MissMandy

Pumpkin5 said:


> I feel for you....I am a "turtle saver" myself...and one day there was a fairly large turtle slowly making his way across the highway....my husband stopped the car and I said, I'll move him.....I ran over to the turtle....discovered he was a snapping turtle....I still grabbed him up....and when I did and got him hoisted up....he crapped all down my legs.....and I had shorts on.....Ugh..... I cannot even begin to describe the smell.....we had to turn around so I could go home and shower.....it was THAT BAD.....


That's sh*tty  When things like that happen, it makes ya wonder just how sick of a sense of humor God has LOL


----------



## whynotgrl666

That guy looks like my cat stormagedon . Storm for short (the little black jelly bean of death)


----------



## ALKONOST

Beautiful pictures, Kathy! My mom has been wanting a Savanah cat for quite a while now but, lacks the money for one (aren't they several thousand?) I'd be afraid it would eat my pugs! haha... not really but, still!


----------



## ALKONOST

MissMandy... I lost track of where I saw your kitty pics but, wanted to say you have a gorgeous kitty too!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Awww! Poor turtle! I applaud you trying to help him though, Kelloween! 
Lol...you too, Pumpkin, even though your turtle left you quite messy!
Ok, everyone is showing off their adorable kitties, so I guess I'll post some pics of each of mine for y'all to see (even though some of you have already seen my babies in my album.) Okay...get ready for kitty mania picture time!!! Ty, then Nala, then Max and finally Ziva!


----------



## ALKONOST

Kelloween said:


> Okay..gonna tell the giant turtle story..I was on my way to work..I use to be a beauty advisor for estee lauder..so Im in my dress and heels and all fancied up..and Im driving up the 4 lane and I see this enormous turtle trying to get across the highway. I mean this turtle was like a monster turtle..I'd never seen one except on TV this big! Traffic is going mad and I pull to the side..Im standing on the side and every time cars would clear..I would run out there and try and move that turtle ..I get it closer to the side and I almost get hit so I got scared and was standing on the side of the highway like a big ole fool..and when cars were coming I was pointing at this slow azz turtle so they would see it and not run over him. So he is almost across and a car is coming and Im pointing at the turtle..well, the driver looks at me on the side of the road pointing like crazy..runs over that turtle and guts and everything fly right in my face and in my hair! I was so sick..I turned around and went home..


Awwwww.... that's so heart breaking!!


----------



## sikntwizted

Typical internet. Cats everywhere! Also, I've never worn a kilt. At 6'3", there'd be alot of MissMandy moments! Well, my dog ate my homework. Er, propwork. But not to worry you, poor victim, there will be a fix!


----------



## ALKONOST

Wow... great pictures of your kitties, WitchyKitty! Your pumpkin pie, whip cream kitty doesn't look very happy in the first pic though. I bet she's saying "One more pic and you losing your right eye"!


----------



## WitchyKitty

ALKONOST said:


> Wow... great pictures of your kitties, WitchyKitty! Your pumpkin pie, whip cream kitty doesn't look very happy in the first pic though. I bet she's saying "One more pic and you losing your right eye"!


Hahaha! I HAD to post that pic...I didn't take that one. A close friend of ours has a really nice, professional camera and was over taking pics of our cats. Ty, here, does not like our friend. Ever since the day she even heard his voice, not even seeing him, she has hated him for some reason. I mean, like arch nemesis type hatred! They are each others foes for life! Lol. It's hilarious when he comes to visit. He caught that pic and it's one of my faves to this day...it shows how evil my adorable, beautiful, tiny ball of orange and white fluff can really be when she wants!


----------



## ALKONOST

WitchyKitty said:


> Hahaha! I HAD to post that pic...I didn't take that one. A close friend of ours has a really nice, professional camera and was over taking pics of our cats. Ty, here, does not like our friend. Ever since the day she even heard his voice, not even seeing him, she has hated him for some reason. I mean, like arch nemesis type hatred! They are each others foes for life! Lol. It's hilarious when he comes to visit. He caught that pic and it's one of my faves to this day...it shows how evil my adorable, beautiful, tiny ball of orange and white fluff can really be when she wants!


LOL!.. that's hilarious! It explains why I love cats so much though. One minute the devil's spawn and the next sweet as pie, purring and making bread in your lap.


----------



## kathy2008

Kelloween said:


> pretty Kathy! notice most of us have Halloween colored cats?


Never noticed, thanks! Now all I need to complete my collection is a black cat, white cat, & an orange cat! haha


----------



## kathy2008

ALKONOST said:


> Beautiful pictures, Kathy! My mom has been wanting a Savanah cat for quite a while now but, lacks the money for one (aren't they several thousand?) I'd be afraid it would eat my pugs! haha... not really but, still!


Yes, Savanah's start around $1500 and I can just imagine how much they would eat and the size of the litter box.... yikes! and how would average sized cats react to such a large relative? Way too rich for my blood.....


----------



## kathy2008

WitchyKitty said:


> Awww! Poor turtle! I applaud you trying to help him though, Kelloween!
> Lol...you too, Pumpkin, even though your turtle left you quite messy!
> Ok, everyone is showing off their adorable kitties, so I guess I'll post some pics of each of mine for y'all to see (even though some of you have already seen my babies in my album.) Okay...get ready for kitty mania picture time!!! Ty, then Nala, then Max and finally Ziva!
> View attachment 166819
> View attachment 166818
> View attachment 166801
> View attachment 166802
> View attachment 166803
> View attachment 166804
> View attachment 166820
> View attachment 166805
> View attachment 166806
> View attachment 166807
> View attachment 166808
> View attachment 166809
> View attachment 166810
> View attachment 166811
> View attachment 166812
> View attachment 166813
> View attachment 166814
> View attachment 166815
> View attachment 166816
> View attachment 166817


​Adorable! WAIT, you have a Bengal too?


----------



## Immortalia

Kell, maybe the driver took your frantic pointing to mean, "HELP! This turtle has me cornered and I can't get back to my car!! Please, oh please, run his sorry butt over!!"???



Kelloween said:


> Okay..gonna tell the giant turtle story..I was on my way to work..I use to be a beauty advisor for estee lauder..so Im in my dress and heels and all fancied up..and Im driving up the 4 lane and I see this enormous turtle trying to get across the highway. I mean this turtle was like a monster turtle..I'd never seen one except on TV this big! Traffic is going mad and I pull to the side..Im standing on the side and every time cars would clear..I would run out there and try and move that turtle ..I get it closer to the side and I almost get hit so I got scared and was standing on the side of the highway like a big ole fool..and when cars were coming I was pointing at this slow azz turtle so they would see it and not run over him. So he is almost across and a car is coming and Im pointing at the turtle..well, the driver looks at me on the side of the road pointing like crazy..runs over that turtle and guts and everything fly right in my face and in my hair! I was so sick..I turned around and went home..


----------



## Immortalia

Ooooooooo, I can't wait!!!!! <Tells doggies to trap the UPS guy on sight!>



Saki.Girl said:


> ok victim today is ship day


----------



## ALKONOST

Ok... so, I figure I better show pics of all 4 of my kitties since I posted all 3 pugs 

This is Mr. Pooty.. my blind kitty. I've never had a cat that's as gabby as he is. Even a pic to prove his gabbiness..lol 








This is Keebin Weeble. She's one of my very shy kitties and used to love to play fetch until BooNan took over... now she refuses to..lol








My other shy kitty, Tinker. I rescued her when she was just a day old and had to take her to work everyday with me. I can't figure out why she ended up so shy because of all of the attention she got from my co-workers. One day a lady picked her up to give her the usual lovin' everyone had been giving her everyday but, then she suddenly turned completely evil, scratched her face and bit her hand. Several people found in amusing (including myself) because this lady was such a B$#%. Maybe Tinker sensed it... lol.








and another pic of BooNan. One of my favorite pictures of hertoo. She's higher than a kite off of catnip here


----------



## MissMandy

Thanks, ALKONOST  She is a purdy little girl, a brat, but purdy lol. Your cats are adorable too! I love their names  

Omg your kitties are so cute, WK! That first pic cracks me up.




sikntwizted said:


> Typical internet. Cats everywhere! Also, I've never worn a kilt. At 6'3", there'd be alot of MissMandy moments! Well, my dog ate my homework. Er, propwork. But not to worry you, poor victim, there will be a fix!


Lmao hush you


----------



## kathy2008

Alkonost - Love your kitties! And cat revenge is sweet! We sometimes forget they are still partly wild and let us live in THEIR world! They are the introverts and dogs are the extroverts!


----------



## ALKONOST

kathy2008 said:


> Alkonost - Love your kitties! And cat revenge is sweet! We sometimes forget they are still partly wild and let us live in THEIR world! They are the introverts and dogs are the extroverts!


haha.. living in thier world is very true. Even though I have two that will follow me around from room to room along with the pugs... they do instantly become introverted when that door bell rings. It's like I don't have a single cat in the house when someone new comes over..lol


----------



## WitchyKitty

kathy2008 said:


> ​Adorable! WAIT, you have a Bengal too?


Thanks!! We don't know for sure if Ziva is Bengal or not...if that's who you are speaking about. (Max has some similar markings as well...but his body shape and tail aren't like a Bengal, so he's prob just a beautifully marked DSH tabby coat.) We adopted Ziva from a shelter, so no papers or any idea what her parents were. A man came and brought her and her brother in, but didn't say much about them. The shelter thought she and her brother had to be at least part Bengal, so they labeled her as such...but there's no certainty. The vet, shelter and other people who own Bengals that have met her swear she must have some Bengal blood in her somehow, because she has the markings, personality, voice, agility, coat type, ect. She is just smaller than most Bengals, (though I've met a pure blood Bengal who was tiny like her...a runt of the litter) and has a bit of tortie coloring mixed in her fur...which regulation show Bengals aren't allowed to have. It's possible she and her brother may have been Bengals who weren't considered "good enough" (due to size, color and only spots instead of rosettes) and were dumped off at the shelter.  (or maybe a naughty Bengal had some illegitimate children, lol) Thankfully, those big green eyes of hers caught our attention and we took her home...her brother was adopted right before we took her, so I didn't get to see him. She's a wild cat at heart, lol. We love her regardless of her lineage!! (Same as all my kitty babies!)


----------



## MissMandy

Cats are incredibly smart.....and sneaky. The day we saw our Phoebe in the shelter, she was super sweet! Let us pick her up and cuddle her, which shocked me because females usually aren't quite that friendly. A few days after bringing her home, game over! Now if we try and pick her up, she squirms and scratches her way out of our arms  I swear, she put on an act in the shelter so she could get adopted lol


----------



## WitchyKitty

Ahhhh...adorable pics of kitties and Halloween talk...I'm in heaven!


----------



## bethene

What adorable kitties! Your blind guy looks like my Joey , the kitty I just lost.


----------



## ALKONOST

bethene said:


> What adorable kitties! Your blind guy looks like my Joey , the kitty I just lost.


Awww... I'm so sorry, Bethene  Losing a pet leave such a big hole in our hearts.


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene said:


> What adorable kitties! Your blind guy looks like my Joey , the kitty I just lost.


This kitty is beautiful, so that means your Joey must have been, as well!! {{hugs}}


----------



## ALKONOST

MissMandy said:


> Cats are incredibly smart.....and sneaky. The day we saw our Phoebe in the shelter, she was super sweet! Let us pick her up and cuddle her, which shocked me because females usually aren't quite that friendly. A few days after bringing her home, game over! Now if we try and pick her up, she squirms and scratches her way out of our arms  I swear, she put on an act in the shelter so she could get adopted lol


LOL... you've been bamboozled! My mom got a cat from the shelter two years ago that put on "the act". She's a great kitty... but, hates being picked up. Not at all like it was at the pound. The card also said she gets along great with other cats and she was in a cage with 3 other kitties. Inside of a week she ruled herself queen of the house and hardly lets the other kitties eat their breakfast in peace! The stories mom tells me on an almost everyday basis about her devil cat cracks me up though!


----------



## MissMandy

Devilish little creature they are lol


----------



## WitchyKitty

I just saw this pic...it made me think of some of you and your cats for some reason, lol. I found it amusing:


----------



## bethene

Oh, he was, he was my boy, with me all the time, while I simply adore my other cats with all my heart,he was just mama's boy.
Will look for some pictures of my guys to put up.


OMG, Kelloween, what a sad story, we have a turtle, so that broke my heart, you rock though, trying on such a busy road!


----------



## ALKONOST

WitchyKitty said:


> I just saw this pic...it made me think of some of you and your cats for some reason, lol. I found it amusing:
> View attachment 166835


haha.. I've posted signs like that at my house... especially when we moved last year and the cats were getting used to the new house. BooNan actually got out anyway. I finally found her the next morning hiding under the steps going up the side door. I remember barely being able to see her through my blood shot eyes from crying for hours! Then I cried some more from finally finding her!!! I can be big boob at times


----------



## ALKONOST

bethene said:


> Oh, he was, he was my boy, with me all the time, while I simply adore my other cats with all my heart,he was just mama's boy.
> Will look for some pictures of my guys to put up.
> 
> 
> OMG, Kelloween, what a sad story, we have a turtle, so that broke my heart, you rock though, trying on such a busy road!


Mine's a mama's boy too. He gets so lovey sometimes that he squeeks when he purrs so hard. He's such a doll. I'm really looking forward to seeing pics of your Joey


----------



## WitchyKitty

ALKONOST said:


> haha.. I've posted signs like that at my house... especially when we moved last year and the cats were getting used to the new house. BooNan actually got out anyway. I finally found her the next morning hiding under the steps going up the side door. I remember barely being able to see her through my blood shot eyes from crying for hours! Then I cried some more from finally finding her!!! I can be big boob at times


Oh, I would be the same way if one of my cats got out!! I'd be hysterical and probably trying to bring in the Police to form a search and rescue!! Maybe even the military! LOL!


----------



## ALKONOST

witchykitty said:


> oh, i would be the same way if one of my cats got out!! I'd be hysterical and probably trying to bring in the police to form a search and rescue!! Maybe even the military! Lol!


exactly!!!


----------



## Bethany

kathy2008 said:


> Putting in my 2 cents... My Kashmir has only got out once about 3 years ago and she & I were so scared it never happened again. She was my 1st raised from a kitten and that seems to make the bond especially strong. I sure hope I have her for 20 years or more! I'm currently in the process of acclimating her to her 1st roommate. She's been a loner with me for 4 years so I know it will take a long time. The new arrival is a rescue kitty from my son & his girlfriend who currently have 3 dogs & 4 cats. Her name is Callie but I'm calling her "Brave Heart" as she's responding very patiently to the ole lady Kash who has been the Queen of the House until now!
> Brave is only 2 so she's full of energy!
> 
> View attachment 166791
> 
> and Kashmir my energetic Bengal who's 4 years old!
> View attachment 166792
> 
> Aren't we just like Mom's with our kids? ha!
> By the way did you guys hear there was a Savanah cat loose in Detroit and the residents had mistaken it for some kind of wild cat since it was bigger than average and our local news didn't even know what it was until a cat rescue called and told them they would attempt to safely capture it.
> 
> View attachment 166793


I read that some ******* shot it. WTF?


----------



## Immortalia

That's horrible! Why are people so stupid and fearful of the unknown?


----------



## Bethany

My ragdoll Smokey








My bengal Gino

Love these guys!


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene said:


> Oh, he was, he was my boy, with me all the time, while I simply adore my other cats with all my heart,he was just mama's boy.
> Will look for some pictures of my guys to put up.


Can't wait to see pics of your kitties!!!
Ziva is my little shadow...she is ALWAYS with me...and if I leave, she waits at the door for me...thinks I am her actual cat mommy! She likes to cuddle up against me, push up the hem of my shirt, knead dough against my stomach, and purr until she falls asleep...like a kitten and her momma cat, lol.
Nala is a daddy's girl...big time. She loves my hubby sooooo much, she just glows when he gives her attention! You can actually see it on her face!
Ty...well, she owns us. Hahaha. She is the queen. We are her people. (I think she likes me best, though!! She always wants to stand on me and give me kisses and slam her face against mine with such force that she may break my nose someday!!)
My Maxie boy has always been a momma's boy...he tries to act tough now that he's a little bigger, but he's still such a big baby!! If I happen to leave the house, he picks up his bunny and cries with it. He does this when we go to bed at night, as well. (He has a little blue stuffed rabbit that is like his security blanket, lol. Had it since he was tiny. It was originally Ty's bunny, but she didn't care for it, so Max took it, lol.) 
Thia is baby Max with his bunny...







These are big Max with his bunny...one pic of me trying to take bunny, which he doesn't want me to, lol...


----------



## Bethany

Best thing I ever read was a sign that said"

Dogs have masters, Cats have staff.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany said:


> I read that some ******* shot it. WTF?


Nooooooo!!! Really??? I saw a video about that poor Savannah Cat, people in the area actually thought it would eat their children!!!...someone shot the poor thing?! What is wrong with people??


----------



## WitchyKitty

Everyone has such pretty kitties!!! <3


----------



## ALKONOST

Awww... very sweet kitties, Bethany! Gino looks very similar to a cat my grandma used to have called a Ocicat. Ocelot and Abyssinian mix. She was a beautiful cat. She wasn't very friendly for several years but, then somethng switched and she was almost annoyingly lovey all the time... lol


----------



## WitchyKitty

Yes...I just looked it up..."Chum" the Savannah Cat was indeed shot, killed and thrown in the trash my a neighbor who thought it was dangerous. Sooo heartbreaking, the owners had been searching for him for a month! Depressed now...


----------



## Araniella

You guys have such pretty kitties. I know nothing about cats. They are a mystery to me. I just have this guy. But he is a sweetheart. Love this 'angry' pic because he was complaining that he wanted to go inside and it was just perfect picture snapping timing.


----------



## WitchyKitty

ALKONOST said:


> Awww... very sweet kitties, Bethany! Gino looks very similar to a cat my grandma used to have called a Ocicat. Ocelot and Abasidian mix. Pretty sure I butchered both names but, I'm too lazy to look them up  She was a beautiful cat. She wasn't very friendly for several years but, then somethng switched and she was almost annoyingly lovey all the time... lol


I love spotted cat breeds...well, I love ALL cat breeds, but I have a soft spot in my heart for leopard print, lol. Bengals, Savannahs, Ocicats...so pretty!
Oh, and I love Abyssinians, too!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Adorable puppy, Araniella!!


----------



## Araniella

OMG...Horrible! I don't understand people. Really.



WitchyKitty said:


> Yes...I just looked it up..."Chum" the Savannah Cat was indeed shot, killed and thrown in the trash my a neighbor who thought it was dangerous. Sooo heartbreaking, the owners had been searching for him for a month! Depressed now...


----------



## WitchyKitty

Mailman didn't even visit my house today...not even for junk mail! Well...no bills is a good thing...but no SR present is a bad thing!  I suppose there is still UPS and FED EX, lol. Oh, the waiting!!


----------



## Bethany

Araniella said:


> You guys have such pretty kitties. I know nothing about cats. They are a mystery to me. I just have this guy. But he is a sweetheart. Love this 'angry' pic because he was complaining that he wanted to go inside and it was just perfect picture snapping timing.
> 
> View attachment 166847
> 
> 
> View attachment 166848


Cute dog & cutie with the dog too. Like the way his shorts kind of match the dog's coat.


----------



## MissMandy

Soft kitty, warm kitty, little ball of fur. Happy kitty, sleepy kitty, pur pur pur. 

I had to  Such beautiful fur babies on this here forum. Of both the meow and woof nature


----------



## ALKONOST

Great pic, Araniella!! I have a huge spot in my heart for the Australian Cattle Dog (heeler). I used to raise them on our ranch. They're so loyal and loving... one of the smartest breeds I have ever encountered too! Here's a pic of my guy. Not a day goes by that I don't still think about him.  Nevermind... all my attempts at putting a photo here of him keep telling me it's invalid


----------



## Kelloween

Ya'll don't make me go take pictures of ALL 7 of my cats..lol!!


----------



## ALKONOST

hahaha!! YES..pictures, pictures, pictures....


----------



## Bethany

kelloween said:


> ya'll don't make me go take pictures of all 7 of my cats..lol!!


do it! Do it!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

All the kitty stuff needs some dog love. I have three, but want to share my blind guy. In the picture he is the white one. We adopted him a couple years ago from the rescue, he and his brother were born blind. Six months after we had him he broke his leg in half. Would not usually do this, put paid the 2k to have surgery. Did a remarkable job recovering, such an incredible thing to see him adopt to change. A couple weeks ago he was real sick and throwing up blood. Turns out he swallowed some metal somehow and it blocked and destroyed his stomach. So at two and half years old, we had to put him to sleep. He was one of the sweetest natured dogs I have ever known, It has been really hard to motivate and that is why I have not been around. Getting back into this has been really therapeutic though! 

This is sonar, a great pyrenees / lab mix. The little one is Rind, and she misses her teddy bear!


----------



## ALKONOST

WitchyKitty... I keep going back to your pics of Max and his bunny. I love the two where it shows him carrying the bunny one moment.. and then sleeping with it the next. It just gets me!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

loving all the pet pics . I have to share here is my baby she is a kerillian bear dog about 14 months old


----------



## Bethany

BR1MSTON3 said:


> All the kitty stuff needs some dog love. I have three, but want to share my blind guy. In the picture he is the white one. We adopted him a couple years ago from the rescue, he and his brother were born blind. Six months after we had him he broke his leg in half. Would not usually do this, put paid the 2k to have surgery. Did a remarkable job recovering, such an incredible thing to see him adopt to change. A couple weeks ago he was real sick and throwing up blood. Turns out he swallowed some metal somehow and it blocked and destroyed his stomach. So at two and half years old, we had to put him to sleep. He was one of the sweetest natured dogs I have ever known, It has been really hard to motivate and that is why I have not been around. Getting back into this has been really therapeutic though!
> 
> This is sonar, a great pyrenees / lab mix. The little one is Rind, and she misses her teddy bear!


Sorry you guys lost a beloved furrbaby. I know all too well the void it leaves. Hope the happy memories bring you comfort. 
glad to have you back amongst the crazies.


----------



## Immortalia

Saki,

I have never even heard of that kind of dog before, but he is beautiful and regal!! So pretty!

Br1mston3,

I am so sorry to hear that. I love my 2 rescue doggies like they are my sons, issues and all and I commend you for being a good-hearted pet owner and giving your fur-babies such a great chance at life. It will get easier with time, I promise.


----------



## ALKONOST

BR1MSTON3 said:


> All the kitty stuff needs some dog love. I have three, but want to share my blind guy. In the picture he is the white one. We adopted him a couple years ago from the rescue, he and his brother were born blind. Six months after we had him he broke his leg in half. Would not usually do this, put paid the 2k to have surgery. Did a remarkable job recovering, such an incredible thing to see him adopt to change. A couple weeks ago he was real sick and throwing up blood. Turns out he swallowed some metal somehow and it blocked and destroyed his stomach. So at two and half years old, we had to put him to sleep. He was one of the sweetest natured dogs I have ever known, It has been really hard to motivate and that is why I have not been around. Getting back into this has been really therapeutic though!
> 
> This is sonar, a great pyrenees / lab mix. The little one is Rind, and she misses her teddy bear!


Very nice picture, Brimstone! You'll have to go back a little further in this thread to see all the poochy pictures too. Losing a pet can hurt just as bad as losing a human family member. It sure sounds like you truely loved Sonar... you have such a huge heart. I know recovering from a loss like that is hard and can seem to take forever. Having Rind around will help wonders. You both can comfort eachother because she's feeling that void too


----------



## Bethany

My "grandson" Pheonix.


----------



## ALKONOST

Saki.Girl said:


> loving all the pet pics . I have to share here is my baby she is a kerillian bear dog about 14 months old
> 
> Wow... beautiful dog, Saki! I haven't heard of that breed either. Is it a new breed?


----------



## MissMandy

Aww what beautiful pooches, BR1M. I'm so sorry for your loss.
Saki and Bethany, such gorgeous dogs!



Here are some pix of my mom's kitties.

From left to right lol. Stormy, Sheldon and Boone. Sheldon is a Bambino and Boone is a Sphynx









This is Scarlet









And this is Owen, the trouble maker


----------



## ALKONOST

Boootiful kitties!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

ALKONOST said:


> Saki.Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> loving all the pet pics . I have to share here is my baby she is a kerillian bear dog about 14 months old
> 
> Wow... beautiful dog, Saki! I haven't heard of that breed either. Is it a new breed?
> 
> 
> 
> they are rare over here they are from northern Europe and are actual used to hunt bears
> She is a sweet heart for sure.
Click to expand...


----------



## Immortalia

Saki,

I just took another look at that photo........Could that possibly be part of your Reaper gift that I see in the background??????

Also, your puppy reminds me a bit of a Japanese Akita....another very brave dog.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

These are the kind of pets *I* like


----------



## Saki.Girl

Immortalia said:


> Saki,
> 
> I just took another look at that photo........Could that possibly be part of your Reaper gift that I see in the background??????
> 
> Also, your puppy reminds me a bit of a Japanese Akita....another very brave dog.


omg I had to go look at photo to see if my reaper gift was in it LOL 
nope it was not that is all just normal stuff that stays out lol and my son not folding up the skull blanket LOL


----------



## WitchyKitty

BR1MSTON3...I am sooo sorry about your beautiful doggie!!! Both of your babies are adorable!

I may be a cat person, but I love doggies, too! (heck, I love all animals!) LOVE all the added doggie pics, everyone! Such great looking babies! 

ALKONOST, lol, Max is with his bunny much of the time. He has even tried to feed bunny...I've found bunny face down in the food bowl!! He once even tried to litter box train bunny, hahaha! Bunny is getting old and rather beat up...I bought an exact replica, but just like a human child, there is no exchanging, lol. Bunny will be around until he is rags, I guess!

Kelloween...post those 7 kitties!!!!

MissMandy...Soft Kitty is one of my ringtones on my phone, lol! Those kitties are adorable! (Sheldon, lol, awesome name.)

Araniella...forgot to mention, your little boy is adorable, too!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

even utilikilts CAN be sexy worn properly


----------



## ALKONOST

Holy cow... I go from LOL'ing at WK's post to heart palpitations from WWW's post. I swear I'm not gonna survive this thread!


----------



## ALKONOST

wickedwillingwench said:


> these are the kind of pets *i* like
> 
> 
> View attachment 166857


omg.......................


----------



## Immortalia

I can't help but think of adding little chains to lead that boy around with.... LOL Naughty me.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Okay, since we can't decide between pics of men in kilts or pics of cats, I will post these:


----------



## MissMandy

ALKONOST said:


> Holy cow... I go from LOL'ing at WK's post to heart palpitations from WWW's post. I swear I'm not gonna survive this thread!


Ok, this made crack up so loud that hubs asked what was so funny!



WitchyKitty said:


> Okay, since we can't decide between pics of men in kilts or pics of cats, I will post these:
> View attachment 166863
> View attachment 166864
> View attachment 166865
> View attachment 166866
> View attachment 166867
> View attachment 166868
> View attachment 166869
> View attachment 166871
> View attachment 166872
> View attachment 166873


And then this set me off the edge lmfao!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Saki.Girl said:


> loving all the pet pics . I have to share here is my baby she is a kerillian bear dog about 14 months old


Meant truly as a compliment, but it is fitting with your style that you would have an equally unique dog, especially black and white. Expect her to have a red collar to give it that touch of color!


----------



## ALKONOST

witchykitty said:


> okay, since we can't decide between pics of men in kilts or pics of cats, i will post these:
> View attachment 166863
> View attachment 166864
> View attachment 166865
> View attachment 166866
> View attachment 166867
> View attachment 166868
> View attachment 166869
> View attachment 166871
> View attachment 166872
> View attachment 166873


roflmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teresa M

Time to add my puppies. Shiner is our 7 year old Lab / Shepard mix, Sierra is our 5 year old Shepard / Akita mix and Soto is about a year old. She is a small Shepard mix that we were fostering. She got adopted a couple of weeks ago. All of our dogs are rescues.






Shiner






Sierra






Soto


----------



## bethene

br1mston3,, I am so so sorry for your loss, I know how hard it is to loss one of your beloved fur babies

I love all animals,, dogs, cats, birds,, turtles and tortoise (which we have one each),, even rats, mice, and even ninja gerbils and flying monekys!!!



here are the pics of my babies,,, not sure how good of pictures they are,,


first is my painted turtle,, Simon, who is female, but when she was little thought she was male, hence the name, LOL!! but she is smart,, actually knows her name,, 
next is my big boy, Henry, who is a manx, we also call him "nubby" cuz he has a nub of a tail, about a inch to inch and a half long only, then their is Jessie, my girl, who was helping me with the prop contest on Christmas Fan Club! 
this is Joey, my baby I lost in the spring,,, 

and last but not least is Toby, who is Henry's brother,,he actually has no tail at all,, just a small tuft of hair sticking off his rear, it is so darn cute!!! we rescued them,, friends found them with mama,, in a hole dug under their barn,, we took these 2, daddy was a big manx, , none of the kittens had tails! 

and finally, the whole kit and kaboodle snoozing together


----------



## MissMandy

Aww you have beautiful babies, bethene! That last pic is just so precious. All cuddled up together like that


----------



## bethene

Theresa,, what beautiful dogs! 

thank you Mandy,, I do not take the best pictures!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethene, your babies are beautiful! Joey was so handsome. I love that last pic with them all cuddled up together!!

I love all animals, too! I've had 7 cats of my own (Sheba, Mouse, Persephone, Ty, Nala, Max and Ziva), two turtles (Spiffy and Leonardo), two gerbils (Tipsey and Silhouette), a fat hamster (Noel) who ended up being a prego hamster...which gave me 4 more hamsters (Xena, Hercules, Iolis, Gabrielle) , lol, a siberian hamster (Zelda, complete with her own theme song), a hedgehog (Harley), a raccoon (Rascal), a Canary (Harmony), a Junco that was injured that I saved and then it wouldn't leave me, lol, two dogs (Boots and Penny), a rabbit (Spritz), a fish (Spot...yes, spot. It even came when I called and let me pet him, lol), a cockatiel (Sir William/Willy), when we lived with my moms ex, we had a parrot (Bird) and a cockatiel (Billy), and many, many random assorted birds, animals and reptiles that I would rescue who were injured!! Gosh...did I forget anyone??


----------



## ALKONOST

Bethene... you're kitties and turtle are so beautiful! I can't get over how much Joey looks like Mr. Pooty. The pic of Mr. Pooty was whe he was a teenager. He's now much more matured and looks almost exactly like Joey.  I should take a pic today and post it for you.


----------



## ALKONOST

Teresa M said:


> Time to add my puppies. Shiner is our 7 year old Lab / Shepard mix, Sierra is our 5 year old Shepard / Akita mix and Soto is about a year old. She is a small Shepard mix that we were fostering. She got adopted a couple of weeks ago. All of our dogs are rescues.
> View attachment 166877
> Shiner
> View attachment 166878
> Sierra
> View attachment 166879
> Soto


What sweet pics of your puppies, Teresa!


----------



## WitchyKitty

ALKONOST said:


> Bethene... you're kitties and turtle are so beautiful! I can't get over how much Joey looks like Mr. Pooty. The pic of Mr. Pooty was whe he was a teenager. He's now much more matured and looks almost exactly like Joey.  I should take a pic today and post it for you.


They do look quite a lot alike! Long lost brothers, maybe?


----------



## Windborn

All done and ready to be boxed up and mailed to [redacted] along with the [redacted] and the awesome [redacted] I found!


----------



## ALKONOST

OK... here's Joey's twin


----------



## Windborn

Kitty pics!!
Here's my pair. The orange is Ricochet and the grey is Alti


----------



## MissMandy

Cuteness overload today!


----------



## Araniella

ACD's are an amazing breed. He is incredibly smart. And great with kids. And VERY trainable. Would love to see that pic of yours. I worry that my guy is bored with little to do....but he keeps track of his toys, that's his 'job'. And he seems happy with it until I move them around and he goes out of his mind when one is missing. But I'm sure he'd love being on a ranch.

He is my first heeler, and I am totally in love. Except that he likes to talk back when he's not getting his way. 




ALKONOST said:


> Great pic, Araniella!! I have a huge spot in my heart for the Australian Cattle Dog (heeler). I used to raise them on our ranch. They're so loyal and loving... one of the smartest breeds I have ever encountered too! Here's a pic of my guy. Not a day goes by that I don't still think about him.  Nevermind... all my attempts at putting a photo here of him keep telling me it's invalid


----------



## Araniella

Love the Grey guy! That would be the exact cat I would want if I were to get a cat. So beautiful. 



Windborn said:


> Kitty pics!!
> Here's my pair. The orange is Ricochet and the grey is Alti
> View attachment 166894
> 
> View attachment 166895


----------



## ALKONOST

Araniella said:


> ACD's are an amazing breed. He is incredibly smart. And great with kids. And VERY trainable. Would love to see that pic of yours. I worry that my guy is bored with little to do....but he keeps track of his toys, that's his 'job'. And he seems happy with it until I move them around and he goes out of his mind when one is missing. But I'm sure he'd love being on a ranch.
> 
> He is my first heeler, and I am totally in love. Except that he likes to talk back when he's not getting his way.


I have them scanned onto my computer from actual photos from my camera in the 90's.. so, that might be why they're not wanting to show up.. dunno. If you PM your email addy I could email them to you. I might still have a couple ACD books in storage that I could send you. It'll be another week or so until I get there... but, if you want them (and I find them) I'll be more than happy to send them to you. Someone might as well make use of them


----------



## ALKONOST

Windborn said:


> Kitty pics!!
> Here's my pair. The orange is Ricochet and the grey is Alti
> View attachment 166894
> 
> View attachment 166895


Wow.. nice, clear, beautiful pics! Cute kitties too!


----------



## Windborn

She is the queen of our home for sure! She's not fond of new humans but when it is just the family she always wants to be in touching distance of me.

And all my animals are use to me following them around with the camera. For the one of Rico I was stretched out on the grass to get the right angle!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Lol, Windborn, that duck pic cracks me up! very pretty kitties!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Awww, I meant to post this pic with my large group of kitty pics...Ty is very fluffy, but she usually has her fur sleeked down. The front door was open one day and it was quite chilly out. She walked over to it and sat down. A couple minutes later, we looked over and saw this:







She is a very small cat, no fat at all...this is ALL fur and we have never seen her so fluffed up. I can't even figure out HOW she got so fluffed up, it doesn't look real. She's like, marshmallow cat, hahaha! We cracked up to the point of tears at her and started taking pics...she looked at us like, "What are you laughing at me for?? You people are crazy."


----------



## WitchyKitty

It's funny, we are all waiting for SR pictures...but, in the meantime, we all post pet pics to pass the time, lol.


----------



## ALKONOST

WitchyKitty said:


> Awww, I meant to post this pic with my large group of kitty pics...Ty is very fluffy, but she usually has her fur sleeked down. The front door was open one day and it was quite chilly out. She walked over to it and sat down. A couple minutes later, we looked over and saw this:
> View attachment 166899
> 
> She is a very small cat, no fat at all...this is ALL fur and we have never seen her so fluffed up. I can't even figure out HOW she got so fluffed up, it doesn't look real. She's like, marshmallow cat, hahaha! We cracked up to the point of tears at her and started taking pics...she looked at us like, "What are you laughing at me for?? You people are crazy."


hahahaha.... POOF!!! I love when cat tails do that.. cracks me up everytime.


----------



## ALKONOST

WitchyKitty said:


> It's funny, we are all waiting for SR pictures...but, in the meantime, we all post pet pics to pass the time, lol.


lol.. i was thinking the same thing. I few days ago I posted something about killing time while waiting for that darned door bell to ring!!!


----------



## Windborn

Love the poofy cat!! She could be Rico's sister! (though we have never had him floof quite that big)


----------



## ALKONOST

Windborn said:


> View attachment 166896
> 
> She is the queen of our home for sure! She's not fond of new humans but when it is just the family she always wants to be in touching distance of me.
> 
> And all my animals are use to me following them around with the camera. For the one of Rico I was stretched out on the grass to get the right angle!


You are quite the photographer!!! Another gorgeous pic...


----------



## Windborn

ALKONOST said:


> You are quite the photographer!!! Another gorgeous pic...


Thank you! You can see some of my other pics at deviant art
http://harperking.deviantart.com/

It's just a hobby but I enjoy it!


----------



## Saki.Girl

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Meant truly as a compliment, but it is fitting with your style that you would have an equally unique dog, especially black and white. Expect her to have a red collar to give it that touch of color!


taken as a true complement  
her collor dose have skulls on it LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

mark your calanders sept 5 someone is getting reaped whoot


----------



## WitchyKitty

Windborn said:


> Thank you! You can see some of my other pics at deviant art
> http://harperking.deviantart.com/
> 
> It's just a hobby but I enjoy it!


Lovely pics, Windborn! I enjoy pic taking, too, but I need a nicer camera to take great quality pics like yours! I love your pet and wildlife pics!!


----------



## MissMandy

Saki.Girl said:


> mark your calanders sept 5 someone is getting reaped whoot


Woot woot! Can't wait


----------



## Pumpkin5

Saki.Girl said:


> mark your calanders sept 5 someone is getting reaped whoot


 I hope it's me! I hope it's me!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

kathy2008 your calico looks like my chunky monkey  Maggie 

Dear Victim I haven't found the right box yet  soon as I do, Won't you be surprised


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> mark your calanders sept 5 someone is getting reaped whoot


Oh I really do hope it's me. I'll be needing a pick me up that day as it is the day our house in Ohio is being auctioned off.


----------



## MissMandy

A bit stressed over my victim's gifts. I could use a massage....or a drink..........or both


----------



## wickedwillingwench

bethene, didja paint that turtle yourself? oils or acrylics?  

nice skull, windborn.

I hope it's me...i don't wanna spend all my time in Ireland and Scotland wondering what my reaper is sending...bwahahahahahah.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I've been done making SR gifts, so I'm not stressed about that anymore...but I AM stressed about the gifts being shipped safely to my victim! There may or may not be some breakable and/or somewhat fragile gifts in that box...


----------



## WitchyKitty

wickedwillingwench said:


> bethene, didja paint that turtle yourself?  oils or acrylics?


Hahaha! That's funny!


----------



## Teresa M

Ok, fellow reapers, I need your opinion. I have done alot of watermelon carvings for work (pumpkins in the fall) and a few on my own that I have sold. I have only charged $25 plus the cost of the melon. There is a page on Facebook called Hip Hermitage, which is a page for the area that I live in. I am considering posting on there to try to sell them but I want to price them starting at $50, including the cost of the melon. Based on the pictures below, what do you think on the pricing?






For nursing school graduation






Nashville skyline and Nashville Music City Center logo






Backstage catering for RUSH concert






For Tattoo and Horror Festival


----------



## MissMandy

Considering the detail you put into them, I'd say $50 is worth it


----------



## wickedwillingwench

WitchyKitty said:


> I've been done making SR gifts, so I'm not stressed about that anymore...but I AM stressed about the gifts being shipped safely to my victim! There may or may not be some breakable and/or somewhat fragile gifts in that box...


do you want me to just come pick them up then?


----------



## Teresa M

Huh, that last one wasn't supposed to be there; I deleted the attachment. Well, that was from a Toyota Dealer training seminar for the Scion.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

wow, theresa, those are awesome! i'd pay $50 for a funkin carving.


----------



## The Auditor

$50 minimum for those melons. Minimum.


----------



## bethene

Wow, amazing job on the watermelons! I think that would be a fair price!

Oh, yes, he does look like my Joey! 

I had a cocktail also, for 19 years,Fred. Have had hamsters, dogs and cats over the years


----------



## The Auditor

No work on my victim's gift today. Did get a blacksmithing project done, that will allow SR work to happen. Made a stupid mistake in the process - and when you make a mistake in the forge, more often than not you end up burned. Nursing a 2nd degree one on my hand now...I'll be fine, but I'm afraid I won't be pouring (or massaging) tonight.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

bethene said:


> Wow, amazing job on the watermelons! I think that would be a fair price!
> 
> Oh, yes, he does look like my Joey!
> 
> *I had a cocktail also, for 19 years*,Fred. Have had hamsters, dogs and cats over the years


was that one a day for 19 years or one BIIIIG one that lasted 19 years? Do you have a picture of that glass?

Ok, i think i have exhausted my smarta$$ pills for the day.


----------



## MissMandy

Dang, that's not good! Hope it heals quickly! A couple of years ago, I got boiling water splashed on my stomach....skin peeled right off! It was rather gross...and painful.


----------



## The Auditor

wickedwillingwench said:


> even utilikilts CAN be sexy worn properly
> View attachment 166858


Darn right they can. This is EXACTLY how I look when I wear mine. Except I carry a sword instead of a guitar.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

The Auditor said:


> Darn right they can. This is EXACTLY how I look when I wear mine. Except I carry an sword instead of a guitar.


oooooh. Can someone hand me a towel to wipe the drool offa my keyboard??


----------



## bethene

LOL,, dang auto correct,, I actually thought I hit the right word too, but it must of slipped by me,, 
what I WANTED to say was we had a cockatiel named Fred for 19 years,,, 
man ,, a cocktail that lasted that long better be one you REALLY like!!! 

well,, got some spray painting done,, started some hot gluing but did not realize I had as few as I had,, found a good addition for the "bigger" gift, the spray painting and acrylic touch ups finished some smaller gifts,,,,, I just keep on coming up with new things to make !!!!!!!


----------



## Bethany

Auditor hope your burn heals.
no need for pouring for me tonight, I'll just drink straight from the bottle. After being in the RV Park for 9 months, in limbo waiting for the sale of our house. I had found 2 houses that were at the top of my list to look at. Our house is being auctioned off next thursday & THE Top house on my list is now PENDING. 
SO hand me a bottle. This chick need a drink.


----------



## WitchyKitty

wickedwillingwench said:


> was that one a day for 19 years or one BIIIIG one that lasted 19 years? Do you have a picture of that glass?
> 
> Ok, i think i have exhausted my smarta$$ pills for the day.


Hahaha...I didn't catch that until you wrote your comment! Wondering if anyone else caught it...


----------



## MissMandy

Bethany said:


> Auditor hope your burn heals.
> no need for pouring for me tonight, I'll just drink straight from the bottle. After being in the RV Park for 9 months, in limbo waiting for the sale of our house. I had found 2 houses that were at the top of my list to look at. Our house is being auctioned off next thursday & THE Top house on my list is now PENDING.
> SO hand me a bottle. This chick need a drink.


I'm with ya girl! Want a straw?


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hope your burn gets better, soon, Auditor!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

The Auditor said:


> No work on my victim's gift today. Did get a blacksmithing project done, that will allow SR work to happen. Made a stupid mistake in the process - and when you make a mistake in the forge, more often than not you end up burned. Nursing a 2nd degree one on my hand now...I'll be fine, but I'm afraid I won't be pouring (or massaging) tonight.



 Don't go getting burned on my account... I wouldn't want to feel responsible for your boo boos! Please stay safe!kk


----------



## Teresa M

The Auditor said:


> No work on my victim's gift today. Did get a blacksmithing project done, that will allow SR work to happen. Made a stupid mistake in the process - and when you make a mistake in the forge, more often than not you end up burned. Nursing a 2nd degree one on my hand now...I'll be fine, but I'm afraid I won't be pouring (or massaging) tonight.


Oh, dear Auditor! Burns are the worst! Hope you heal quickly!


----------



## Teresa M

MissMandy said:


> Dang, that's not good! Hope it heals quickly! A couple of years ago, I got boiling water splashed on my stomach....skin peeled right off! It was rather gross...and painful.


Yikes! That must have been AWFUL!


----------



## Teresa M

Bethany said:


> Auditor hope your burn heals.
> no need for pouring for me tonight, I'll just drink straight from the bottle. After being in the RV Park for 9 months, in limbo waiting for the sale of our house. I had found 2 houses that were at the top of my list to look at. Our house is being auctioned off next thursday & THE Top house on my list is now PENDING.
> SO hand me a bottle. This chick need a drink.


So sorry to hear that, Bethany. Maybe it won't go through and you can still get a shot at it. Or your number two will turn out to be even better!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Aye, you don't need to pour from the glass to toast or imbibe, you can can simply raise the bottle! *Picks up the Jameson and reads from Robert Frost* -

'My Sorrow, when she's here with me,
Thinks these dark days of autumn rain
Are beautiful as days can be;
She loves the bare, the withered tree;
She walks the sodden pasture lane.

I love this time of year so much. I think regardless of your beliefs, All Saints Day, Samhain, Día de Muertos or whatever, you reflect. Autumn is such a wonderful time to do this. I have made so many friends on this forum, and I love that while some are away during the year, the Secret Reaper kind of brings us all back and kicks things off!

*raises bottle*

Here’s to our faraway friends. May their spirits be with us as soon as these spirits are in us.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Oh and hey, just noticed, after this post, I can only post 4 more times ever because I will have 1313 posts and I think I have to quit there!


----------



## MissMandy

Teresa M said:


> Yikes! That must have been AWFUL!


Yeah, it pretty much sucked lol. I couldn't wear panties or anything tight for a week because the waist band would rub on the burn.

Bethany, I'm a big believer in everything happening for a reason. Even if your 1st choice doesn't pan out, I think it's because there's something better


----------



## The Auditor

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Oh and hey, just noticed, after this post, I can only post 4 more times ever because I will have 1313 posts and I think I have to quit there!


Um, no. You need to keep going until 131313


----------



## MissMandy

That was beautiful BR1M!


----------



## hallorenescene

witchykitty, such cute kitties. the first photo has the darndess expression, I love it.
alkonost, that is the whitest kitty I have ever seen. she is very pretty.
Bethany, I love your ragdoll, and I would agree, your other cat looks like a Bengal
araniella, that dog is so adorable. what kind of dog is he? is he full grown?
brimstone, your dogs are so cute. 
I love dogs and cats. i'm never home though, so until I have more time to share, I have a fish. I really like my fish. she was real small when I got her. she's pretty good sized now. she was bight white and bright orange, now she is all peach. I think she has lots of personality. my kids all tease me they are going to eat her. gggrrrrrrrr. 
saki, that is also a cute dog.
Bethany, phonix is adoreable
miss mandy, your cats are beautiful too.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Such hot guys in kilts and cowboy hats. 

Such adorable animals. 

Many sweet, funny, and sad stories. 

And some stunning melons!

I love it here. Lol


----------



## NOWHINING

yes, we shall... but arent you worried yet? I am!


ALKONOST said:


> HA! Sounds very similar to what's been going on with me. Hang in there... we'll get through this!!


----------



## hallorenescene

missmandy, the kittens and kilts are too, well you know
Theresa, more wonderful pets
bethie, those are so cute. I know you love your kitties
windborn, nice teaser


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Auditor hope the burn heals quickly.


----------



## ALKONOST

NOWHINING said:


> yes, we shall... but arent you worried yet? I am!


Yes I am worried!! I was trying to forget that I was... thank you very much! LOL


----------



## Teresa M

Thank you all for the input and the compliments. I get so much more nervous when I am doing a carving for an individual that is actually paying for it! I did feel that I was under charging at $25, but just wasn't sure if asking the $50 was too much. So, I really appreciate the opinons of people that would appreciate a good carving.


----------



## hallorenescene

auditor, so sorry you got an owey. hope it feels better soon.
Bethany, good luck on your house hunt and auction?
Teresa, those took some work. turned out wonderful


----------



## The Auditor

Well, here's what one guy charges....

http://artisticcarving.weebly.com/


----------



## ALKONOST

The Auditor said:


> No work on my victim's gift today. Did get a blacksmithing project done, that will allow SR work to happen. Made a stupid mistake in the process - and when you make a mistake in the forge, more often than not you end up burned. Nursing a 2nd degree one on my hand now...I'll be fine, but I'm afraid I won't be pouring (or massaging) tonight.


Ouch! Hopefully your hand will heal quick


----------



## NOWHINING

OKAY! I shall wait for it!!



Mr. Gris said:


> Dear Victim:
> 
> I am not playing games. I am coming for you like a wolf to blood on a cold crisp night. Your package is already complete and inbound coming your way on the flaming hooves of a hell horse. I live and play by my own rules BEWARE


----------



## NOWHINING

WAIT!!!!!!! I just reliz that I have "W" and "H" in my name!!!! AWWWWW! so I am your victim.. That is sooooo sweet.



WitchyKitty said:


> OOOHH! Me! I have an "H" and a "W"!!!!!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING

(nudge your shoulder) I heard they dont wear anything under it at all!


MissMandy said:


> Do they wear anything under there?


----------



## NOWHINING

I am glad no one was hurt! Scary!



ALKONOST said:


> Awwwww!!! Mine have bozo moments too and like yours... can't quite get the hang of not barking when the door bell rings but, they'll do every trick under the sun to earn a cookie! We should share pics!


----------



## NOWHINING

Sissy, it took big guts for her to come over and say she is sorry. 



beautifulnightmare said:


> Sorry if I offended anyone with my must post a picture comment. I just really love looking at the pictures of the awesomeness of the reapers!
> 
> Also loving the cuteness of those squishy faces. Awe!
> 
> Thought I'd share. My mean annoying neighbor that always yells at me & my kids apologized last night! It seems she was blaming my kids for destroying her flowers & when the family beside her moved suddenly her flowers are thriving. So it was their kid beating up her flowers with toy swords and stuff. I'm still not her BFF but it was good of her to say she was sorry.


----------



## im the goddess

Everyone's, fur babies are so darling. I need to post photos of mine.


----------



## NOWHINING

(SWOON!)

okay I am done.... now.... if we could put Hugh Jackman in Kilt, I would be VERY HAPPY!


----------



## NOWHINING

I have actually heard that and it just breaks my heart! I love black cats and I am on my 3rd black cat. His name is Twilight and he was my Mother's Day gift. And my biggest baby in the world!



Dr. Phibes said:


> I actually sort of want a short haired black kitten. Not sure my dogs would leave it alone though. My boxer is pretty 'in your face'. My mother in law works for Animal Friends here in Pittsburgh and said they won't allow people to adopt black cats starting about a month before Halloween cause people actually adopt them for rituals and for having around their Halloween decorations, then take them back after Halloween.


----------



## NOWHINING

Glad I could help. 


ALKONOST said:


> Yes I am worried!! I was trying to forget that I was... thank you very much! LOL


----------



## NOWHINING

These are my fur brats..

This is Twilight... This is MY baby.









This is my son's baby JabberJaws


----------



## NOWHINING

Dear Victim,

I have items for you. I just have to put them together. Sooo, I do have a start on you and I just got to find the time to make these wonderful gifts for you. Patient, my victim, patient.


----------



## bl00d

Got an awesome letter in the mail from my SR. It said "we are watching you!!!" w/ a print out of a bunch of eyes and a bracelet!!! Simply awesome!!! Thx my SR!!!


----------



## creeperguardian

Ok box update.. I got a box it does seem a tad big but my mom might have a box from work by later today and if not the box i have will just have to do. Soon victim by next week i shall have it out.


----------



## WitchyKitty

NOWHINING said:


> WAIT!!!!!!! I just reliz that I have "W" and "H" in my name!!!! AWWWWW! so I am your victim.. That is sooooo sweet.


Well, you may or may not be my victim...but I was saying my name has a "W" and and "H", lol, so I was looking for someone else who has a victim with those letters to see if they are my reaper!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Pretty kitties, NOWHINING!
im the goddess, you should definitely post pics of your babies!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

NOWHINING said:


> okay I am done.... now.... if we could put Hugh Jackman in Kilt, I would be VERY HAPPY![/COLOR]


You mean like THIS?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Aye, you don't need to pour from the glass to toast or imbibe, you can can simply raise the bottle! *Picks up the Jameson and reads from Robert Frost* -
> 
> 'My Sorrow, when she's here with me,
> Thinks these dark days of autumn rain
> Are beautiful as days can be;
> She loves the bare, the withered tree;
> She walks the sodden pasture lane.
> 
> I love this time of year so much. I think regardless of your beliefs, All Saints Day, Samhain, Día de Muertos or whatever, you reflect. Autumn is such a wonderful time to do this. I have made so many friends on this forum, and I love that while some are away during the year, the Secret Reaper kind of brings us all back and kicks things off!
> 
> *raises bottle*
> 
> Here’s to our faraway friends. May their spirits be with us as soon as these spirits are in us.


Oh NOW I'm really excited about my trip to Scotland in the autumn! (Two WEEKS!!! YAY!!!)


----------



## hallorenescene

so I am up and ready. will my gift come today? that would be so fun!
should I send a tease today? that would be so fun. maybe I will, but then again, maybe I won't. I asked the post office, if I want to send a gift from here to there, when will I have to ship it to get it to there on fri the 13th? they told me to have it to the post office mon the 9th. so dear victim, that is my plan. you will be getting your package on [I hope] Friday the 13th.


----------



## creeperguardian

I can't wait to be reaped hehe


----------



## Teresa M

The Auditor said:


> Well, here's what one guy charges....
> 
> http://artisticcarving.weebly.com/


Oh, wow! Thanks, Auditor!


----------



## Saki.Girl

creeperguardian said:


> Ok box update.. I got a box it does seem a tad big but my mom might have a box from work by later today and if not the box i have will just have to do. Soon victim by next week i shall have it out.


you can always cut down the one you have and tape it up i have made my own box manytimes


----------



## bethene

Great idea to get the package there on Friday the 13th, Hallo! 

Auditor, hope your burns heal quickly, they are so painful!


----------



## Bethany

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Oh and hey, just noticed, after this post, I can only post 4 more times ever because I will have 1313 posts and I think I have to quit there!


Ahhhhh............... NO!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Okay...so I MAY have shipped out my victims box already...I also MAY have realized there was something else small I needed to put in that box...so my victim MAY be getting a small envelope as well as their actual box...The box and the envelope MAY be arriving on the same day, but they MAY end up being on different days...so whoever my victim is, if you get one of them first, be on the lookout for the other!!!! Hoping the actual box arrives first!!! My victim is going to be like, "What the heck?!?" if they get the envelope item first, hahahaha........


----------



## Bethany

Thanks everyone. I keep being told the same thing about the house for me will be there when we are ready to buy. I must believe that. 
Loving everyone's fur baby pics & of course the men in kilts. 
Worked on a few things last night for my victim. Going to check out some stores today, maybe.


----------



## LadySherry

Box is sealed and ready to go. I think I shall ship after Labor day. Build alittle suspense.
Dear victim, 
soon, very soon.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Okay....shipping something out today.....is it a tease? Is it the grand prize? Is it a Scottish dude in a kilt??? I'll never tell.............but just in case...I'll poke holes in the box...


----------



## MissMandy

Whew! FINALLY received what I ordered for my victim! I was getting so nervous  On the other hand, I still need to rethink what I was making. I think a Michael's trip is in order tomorrow.


----------



## kathy2008

WitchyKitty said:


> Thanks!! We don't know for sure if Ziva is Bengal or not...if that's who you are speaking about. (Max has some similar markings as well...but his body shape and tail aren't like a Bengal, so he's prob just a beautifully marked DSH tabby coat.) We adopted Ziva from a shelter, so no papers or any idea what her parents were. A man came and brought her and her brother in, but didn't say much about them. The shelter thought she and her brother had to be at least part Bengal, so they labeled her as such...but there's no certainty. The vet, shelter and other people who own Bengals that have met her swear she must have some Bengal blood in her somehow, because she has the markings, personality, voice, agility, coat type, ect. She is just smaller than most Bengals, (though I've met a pure blood Bengal who was tiny like her...a runt of the litter) and has a bit of tortie coloring mixed in her fur...which regulation show Bengals aren't allowed to have. It's possible she and her brother may have been Bengals who weren't considered "good enough" (due to size, color and only spots instead of rosettes) and were dumped off at the shelter.  (or maybe a naughty Bengal had some illegitimate children, lol) Thankfully, those big green eyes of hers caught our attention and we took her home...her brother was adopted right before we took her, so I didn't get to see him. She's a wild cat at heart, lol. We love her regardless of her lineage!! (Same as all my kitty babies!)


This kitty looks very Bengal to me, too!



















Bengal lineage for sure!
My Kashmir on the right didn't rate 1st class or whatever they call it. I paid $350 for her from a breeder and feel like I got a deal! Also LAST time I'll buy a bred cat since we have so many needy furbies out there! Spots on her belly are the same as my cat. Does she have the SOFTIST fur of any cat you've ever felt? It's a Bengal. Very high energy, runs thru house full blast, needs playtime EVERY DAY or will start acting out, as in climb the TV or chew paper? It's a Bengal. You're the 1st fellow Bengal owner I've met! AND to rescue one is just incredible to me!  How old is yours? Mine's 4 and has calmed down A LOT since kitten days! 
Here's the established coloring, etc.


----------



## kathy2008

Bethany said:


> View attachment 166840
> 
> My ragdoll Smokey
> 
> View attachment 166842
> 
> My bengal Gino
> 
> Love these guys!


Oh, YAY! More Bengals! All your kitties are sweet!


----------



## guttercat33

this is my baby charlie brown he a snow shoe siemese and the conures are loopa and carla


----------



## kathy2008

Araniella said:


> OMG...Horrible! I don't understand people. Really.


So Sad that ignorance is so commonplace these days..... If this was the Savanah in Detroit, I'm not surprised, a LOT of ignorance & poverty there, unfortunately!


----------



## MissMandy

guttercat33 said:


> View attachment 167036
> this is my baby charlie brown he a snow shoe siemese


Oh my gosh, so pretty! This is my favorite breed!


----------



## guttercat33

I know siemese get a bad rap alot of people think there mean he is the biggest baby


----------



## MissMandy

My mom had a purebred Siamese for 16 years year. She was a bit, divalicious lol, but very faithful to my mom. I think males in general are more friendly


----------



## kathy2008

The Auditor said:


> No work on my victim's gift today. Did get a blacksmithing project done, that will allow SR work to happen. Made a stupid mistake in the process - and when you make a mistake in the forge, more often than not you end up burned. Nursing a 2nd degree one on my hand now...I'll be fine, but I'm afraid I won't be pouring (or massaging) tonight.


Sorry Auditor! You are so brave - I'm terrified of burns, "the pain that just keeps on giving".


----------



## Dr. Phibes

MissMandy said:


> I think males in general are more friendly


Yeah, we are....


----------



## katshead42

I'm over 100 pages behind. I love school but sadly it makes me miss so much on the forum. I guess all I have to add is I've found some perfect things for my sweet little victim and soon the reap will be upon them. MUHAAHHAAAA


----------



## witchymom

katshead42 said:


> I'm over 100 pages behind. I love school but sadly it makes me miss so much on the forum. I guess all I have to add is I've found some perfect things for my sweet little victim and soon the reap will be upon them. MUHAAHHAAAA


dont feel bad, work and life are keeping me away, though i come and peek every now and then 

i promise, dear reaper and victime...whoever you are.... its not that im not excited about playing, just real life trumps message boards lol


----------



## WitchyKitty

kathy2008 said:


> This kitty looks very Bengal to me, too!
> View attachment 167024
> View attachment 167025
> 
> View attachment 167028
> Bengal lineage for sure!
> My Kashmir on the right didn't rate 1st class or whatever they call it. I paid $350 for her from a breeder and feel like I got a deal! Also LAST time I'll buy a bred cat since we have so many needy furbies out there! Spots on her belly are the same as my cat. Does she have the SOFTIST fur of any cat you've ever felt? It's a Bengal. Very high energy, runs thru house full blast, needs playtime EVERY DAY or will start acting out, as in climb the TV or chew paper? It's a Bengal. You're the 1st fellow Bengal owner I've met! AND to rescue one is just incredible to me!  How old is yours? Mine's 4 and has calmed down A LOT since kitten days!
> Here's the established coloring, etc.
> View attachment 167035


 Those last 5 pics in that post were of my Ziva; the two you re-posted here, the one with her standing up on the pumpkin, the one in black and white with bottles and the one with her cleaning Max! 

Yeah, my little Ziva DOES have the softest, silkiest fur ever for a short hair cat!! I can't explain the fur, but it's not like any other short hair I've ever had. She is also faster than any of the cats I've ever had...she flies through the house, up the 6 foot cat tower, hangs upside down from it then jumps off the top warp speed back through the house...then repeats, lol. She ALWAYS needs attention...heaven forbid we pet another cat...she will push her way in front of the other cat so we pet her, lol, EVERY time. She does so even more with me because of her strong connection with me. She can be a little trouble maker, too, but she's so darn cute I can't be mad at her! She is SO very vocal and loud, too, lol. (At this very moment, she is running full speed through the house yelling up a storm for apparently no reason, lol.) She has the spots, belly spots with lighter belly coloring, the black feet bottoms and toe pads, insane green eyes, rounded black tipped tail, lean but strong, my other cats have big round eyes, but hers are a bit of a different shape...her face is, too.

Ziva just turned 3 in July (or as close as we know since she was adopted.) We only had to pay $100 for her for fees and her care/vet stuff while at the shelter.

Your Bengal is beautiful! $350 IS a good deal from a breeder. The breeder around here asks about $750-$1500 for "pet" Bengal kittens, and even more for "breeder/show" Bengal kittens. They sometimes have a little bit of a discount if the kitten is a little older, maybe $650, or if you buy two, lol. The prices are just crazy! That's why we were so happy to find Ziva at a shelter for so little. Saved us a lot of money, and we helped another rescued shelter cat...not to mention, she had an infection on her belly which was missing fur because of it, so many other people probably wouldn't have adopted her due to vet bills to get her all better. (Oh, lots of vet trips for that issue...but shes all better now, as you can see from her sleeping belly up pic, lol.) A friend of mine got a Snowy Bengal for around $400, I think, but it was because she was the runt of the litter. Ended up being a stunning cat, so that breeder lost out, lol.

Here's some more pics of Ziva (besides all the ones I've already posted in this thread, lol):






























Gotta love this last pic of her destroying a cardboard box we gave them to play with, lol. She always chews cardboard boxes for some reason...leaving tiny pieces of cardboard everywhere!
Oh, and here is what her tail does when she freaks out, lol:


----------



## WitchyKitty

kathy2008 said:


> So Sad that ignorance is so commonplace these days..... If this was the Savanah in Detroit, I'm not surprised, a LOT of ignorance & poverty there, unfortunately!


Yeah, it was the one in Detroit...poor thing. That city needs a lot of help.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Watching some more Paranormal Witness...patiently awaiting my turn for a SR gift or teaser. Well, maybe not that patiently, lol.


----------



## ALKONOST

NOWHINING said:


> These are my fur brats..
> 
> This is Twilight... This is MY baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my son's baby JabberJaws


haha.. cute names! Very pretty putty tats too! Twilight looks like he's expecting to be petted


----------



## ALKONOST

WitchyKitty said:


> Those last 5 pics in my post are of my Ziva; the two you re-posted here, the one with her standing up on the pumpkin, the one in black and white with bottles and the one with her cleaning Max!
> 
> Yeah, my little Ziva DOES have the softest, silkiest fur ever for a short hair cat!! I can't explain the fur, but it's not like any other short hair I've ever had. She is also faster than any of the cats I've ever had...she flies through the house, up the 6 foot cat tower, hangs upside down from it then jumps off the top warp speed back through the house...then repeats, lol. She ALWAYS needs attention...heaven forbid we pet another cat...she will push her way in front of the other cat so we pet her, lol, EVERY time. She does so even more with me because of her strong connection with me. She can be a little trouble maker, too, but she's so darn cute I can't be mad at her! She is SO very vocal and loud, too, lol. (At this very moment, she is running full speed through the house yelling up a storm for apparently no reason, lol.) She has the spots, belly spots with lighter belly coloring, the black feet bottoms and toe pads, insane green eyes, rounded black tipped tail, lean but strong, my other cats have big round eyes, but hers are a bit of a different shape...her face is, too.
> 
> Ziva just turned 3 in July (or as close as we know since she was adopted.) We only had to pay $100 for her for fees and her care/vet stuff while at the shelter.
> 
> Your Bengal is beautiful! $350 IS a good deal from a breeder. The breeder around here asks about $750-$1500 for "pet" Bengal kittens, and even more for "breeder/show" Bengal kittens. They sometimes have a little bit of a discount if the kitten is a little older, maybe $650, or if you buy two, lol. The prices are just crazy! That's why we were so happy to find Ziva at a shelter for so little. Saved us a lot of money, and we helped another rescued shelter cat...not to mention, she had an infection on her belly which was missing fur because of it, so many other people probably wouldn't have adopted her due to vet bills to get her all better. (Oh, lots of vet trips for that issue...but shes all better now, as you can see from her sleeping belly up pic, lol.) A friend of mine got a Snowy Bengal for around $400, I think, but it was because she was the runt of the litter. Ended up being a stunning cat, so that breeder lost out, lol.
> 
> Here's some more pics of Ziva (besides all the ones I've already posted in this thread, lol):
> View attachment 167042
> View attachment 167043
> View attachment 167044
> View attachment 167045
> View attachment 167046
> Gotta love this last pic of her destroying a cardboard box we gave them to play with, lol. She always chews cardboard boxes for some reason...leaving tiny pieces of cardboard everywhere!
> Oh, and here is what her tail does when she freaks out, lol:
> View attachment 167051


LOL... POOF!! Love it. More beautiful kitty pics, WK!


----------



## WitchyKitty

ALKONOST said:


> LOL... POOF!! Love it. More beautiful kitty pics, WK!


Thanks!! Poofy cats make me happy, lol. I think that's why I like Halloween arched up cats so much...more poof!


----------



## ALKONOST

WitchyKitty said:


> Thanks!! Poofy cats make me happy, lol. I think that's why I like Halloween arched up cats so much...more poof!


haha... they make me happy too. Mr. Pooty poofs his tail quite often because all he really sees anymore is shadows (so his doctor said). It's sad but, also makes me giggle a little because he's so cute when he does it.. then I go pick him up and give him some luvin'.


----------



## guttercat33

I love black cats I use to have one named lipshin she was a wild kitty I found it took her a month to finally come out behind my couch when anyone was around but then she was overly friendly loved to love you way to much lol if there is a such thing


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Here's my lovies, Isis the cat and Aine the dog


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Grrr! I got my box ready, went and bought bubble wrap, loaded up the box, now I can't find the Halloween themed duct tape I bought specifically for my victim's box! Why do I hide things from myself!


----------



## ALKONOST

beautifulnightmare said:


> Grrr! I got my box ready, went and bought bubble wrap, loaded up the box, now I can't find the Halloween themed duct tape I bought specifically for my victim's box! Why do I hide things from myself!


I'm am the worst at that! I'd hate to figure out how much time I spend each day trying to find things. I've been trying to be better at organizing but, I have a looooooong way to go still. Check under your newest Halloween magazine next to your half empty glass of wine from last night that's on the end table closest to where you sat while watching an episode of Goosebumps  Bet it's there... lol


----------



## ALKONOST

beautifulnightmare said:


> Here's my lovies, Isis the cat and Aine the dog


Awwwww!! Very sweet pic of your fuzzies! Your kitty's eyes are amazing! Is it the flash or are her eyes really that orange?


----------



## MissMandy

Dr. Phibes said:


> Yeah, we are....


Lmao hardy har har


----------



## Araniella

This made me laugh. Looks like a blackmail pic. You caught them being naughty. 




beautifulnightmare said:


> Here's my lovies, Isis the cat and Aine the dog


----------



## ALKONOST

LMAO Araniella!! Brown chicken brown cow.......


----------



## WitchyKitty

beautifulnightmare said:


> Here's my lovies, Isis the cat and Aine the dog


Awwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

alkonost, her eyes are kind of a yellow/orange amber color. I love them. She holds the dog down lots of time and makes her hold still while she licks her clean. I have no idea why but I think she thinks the dog is her kitten. lol. 

I found the duct tape! It wasn't on the end table under halloween mags. lol but was in bottom of my diaper bag! I have no memory of putting it there! Guess I thought I might need it to tape some diapers on ! lol I have actually done that when my older daughter figured out how to take her diaper off and used to strip naked!


----------



## Bethany

Kathy2008 & WitchyKitty, Both my cats I consider recues. I did not buy them. THe Ragdoll showed up in my sister's back yard matted & scared. You could tell he'd worn a collar for years because the hair around his neck was shorter. He also was not fixed! She put up posters & they put an add in the paper but no response. I saw him, he threw himself at my feet and I had to have him. I believe his owner died in the bathtub/shower because of the way he usually freaks out when I am in the shower or tub. He cries and tries to pull me out. Just my thoughts, but seems logica.
My begal I took from owners who no longer wanted him. Said because they were having a baby, liar. I didn't find out until after I took him in with us that the reason they wanted to get rid of him was because he was peeing all over their house. He has never done it anywhere we've lived or had him. It was their fault he did it at their house. He was the ONly pet, they got a dog, a Lab. Of course he was going to mark his territory. Then they got another cat. Poor baby. He is such a good boy.


----------



## ALKONOST

beautifulnightmare said:


> alkonost, her eyes are kind of a yellow/orange amber color. I love them. She holds the dog down lots of time and makes her hold still while she licks her clean. I have no idea why but I think she thinks the dog is her kitten. lol.
> 
> I found the duct tape! It wasn't on the end table under halloween mags. lol but was in bottom of my diaper bag! I have no memory of putting it there! Guess I thought I might need it to tape some diapers on ! lol I have actually done that when my older daughter figured out how to take her diaper off and used to strip naked!


Omg... LOLOLOL!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany said:


> Kathy2008 & WitchyKitty, Both my cats I consider recues. I did not buy them. THe Ragdoll showed up in my sister's back yard matted & scared. You could tell he'd worn a collar for years because the hair around his neck was shorter. He also was not fixed! She put up posters & they put an add in the paper but no response. I saw him, he threw himself at my feet and I had to have him. I believe his owner died in the bathtub/shower because of the way he usually freaks out when I am in the shower or tub. He cries and tries to pull me out. Just my thoughts, but seems logica.
> My begal I took from owners who no longer wanted him. Said because they were having a baby, liar. I didn't find out until after I took him in with us that the reason they wanted to get rid of him was because he was peeing all over their house. He has never done it anywhere we've lived or had him. It was their fault he did it at their house. He was the ONly pet, they got a dog, a Lab. Of course he was going to mark his territory. Then they got another cat. Poor baby. He is such a good boy.


Happy you were able to save them both!! All my kitties are rescued in some way. Ziva was from the shelter...she had a skin infection and we adopted her, took her to the vet and got her all fixed up! Nala was also from a shelter...she was a kitten, but people didn't want her because they thought she was sick. We brought her home, took her to the vet and it turns out she just has allergies! Ty and her 3 sisters (all looked EXACTLY alike, it was freaky, lol) were abandoned by their momma at 2 days old. Someone caught the mom, and took her and the babies to my aunt. She tried to get the momma to take care of her kittens, but she was terribly feral and a bit crazy, lol, and just ignored them still and took off. My aunt weened the little babies most of the way, then we took Ty at about 5 weeks old and finished weening her. Max was a foundling. One day I heard a kitten crying outside. I couldn't figure out where it was coming from. The crying continued for a day and a half before a neighbor and I hunted lil Maxie down and found him in the bushes across the street. Sooo tiny! He was about 4 weeks old. Never figured out where he came from.


----------



## creeperguardian

Box is ready gonna head to post office this weekend if possible and maybe my reaper shipped already dieing to know maybe will get teaser


----------



## wickedwillingwench

y'all FORCE me to do this everyday...

a fine vintage:


----------



## ALKONOST

wickedwillingwench said:


> y'all FORCE me to do this everyday...
> 
> a fine vintage:
> 
> View attachment 167116


That he is!


----------



## Bethany

creeperguardian I LOVE the decorations on my box. I will be waiting patiently until it arrives.


----------



## MissMandy

Ok, I know this is SR thread and all, but since we've been going on about kilts and cowboys and kitties and pooches....I need to vent. I am so dang mad! This is me and the hubs' anniversary weekend, and instead of doing something with me, he's going to the race track  He goes EVERY Saturday from May to October, and I never say anything because I know how much he enjoys it. But seriously, he can't miss one race?! Ugh, beyond annoyed right now


----------



## wickedwillingwench

MissMandy said:


> Ok, I know this is SR thread and all, but since we've been going on about kilts and cowboys and kitties and pooches....I need to vent. I am so dang mad! This is me and the hubs' anniversary weekend, and instead of doing something with me, he's going to the race track  He goes EVERY Saturday from May to October, and I never say anything because I know how much he enjoys it. But seriously, he can't miss one race?! Ugh, beyond annoyed right now


mandy, dearest...you know men don't see those BIG days the way we do. So plan something fun for you...maybe a spa day...and charge it to his card and say 'thank you, honey'.


----------



## The Auditor

wickedwillingwench said:


> mandy, dearest...you know men don't see those BIG days the way we do.


Some of us do. 

Mr. Mandy loses chivalry points.


----------



## WitchyKitty

MissMandy said:


> Ok, I know this is SR thread and all, but since we've been going on about kilts and cowboys and kitties and pooches....I need to vent. I am so dang mad! This is me and the hubs' anniversary weekend, and instead of doing something with me, he's going to the race track  He goes EVERY Saturday from May to October, and I never say anything because I know how much he enjoys it. But seriously, he can't miss one race?! Ugh, beyond annoyed right now


Yep, I can understand that. I'd be upset, too.  Since he insists on going...can you go with him, maybe, so you can at least spend some time with him? Unless you really hate racing...
I'm sorry you're bummed on your anniversary weekend...hopefully you guys can still spend Sunday doing something!!! Regardless, I still wish you a happy anniversary, Miss Mandy!


----------



## The Auditor

kathy2008 said:


> Sorry Auditor! You are so brave - I'm terrified of burns, "the pain that just keeps on giving".


Thanks Kathy and all y'all. It's doing much better. I've been doing forge work for 2 decades, not my first burn...though it had been quite awhile. Just let myself get distracted - can't do that. Always pay attention when working with something hot or sharp!


----------



## MissMandy

wickedwillingwench said:


> mandy, dearest...you know men don't see those BIG days the way we do. So plan something fun for you...maybe a spa day...and charge it to his card and say 'thank you, honey'.


LOL nah, I'm not like that. It may be his card, but it's our money that will be paying it off lol



WitchyKitty said:


> Yep, I can understand that. I'd be upset, too.  Since he insists on going...can you go with him, maybe, so you can at least spend some time with him? Unless you really hate racing...
> I'm sorry you're bummed on your anniversary weekend...hopefully you guys can still spend Sunday doing something!!! Regardless, I still wish you a happy anniversary, Miss Mandy!


Yeah, I really don't like racing lol. Plus, I shouldn't have to bite the bullet and do something he wants...when it's something he does every weekend anyways. We had plans to go to a cookout that his old boss throws every year, but he just springs on me, "How long are we going to stay? Because we have a score to settle at the track this week". Whatever the hell that means! I'm not about to go to this cookout and pretty much chew and screw...that's just so rude! We spent our 1 year anniversary at the track! Cut the top layer of our cake in the pits and everything


----------



## Teresa M

MissMandy said:


> Ok, I know this is SR thread and all, but since we've been going on about kilts and cowboys and kitties and pooches....I need to vent. I am so dang mad! This is me and the hubs' anniversary weekend, and instead of doing something with me, he's going to the race track  He goes EVERY Saturday from May to October, and I never say anything because I know how much he enjoys it. But seriously, he can't miss one race?! Ugh, beyond annoyed right now


I don't blame you for being upset! He should be able to miss ONE Saturday to spend with you on such a special day! Maybe he has a surprise in store for you? 
Either way, Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Teresa M

The Auditor said:


> Some of us do.
> 
> Mr. Mandy loses chivalry points.


And Auditor gains them.


----------



## Teresa M

The Auditor said:


> Thanks Kathy and all y'all. It's doing much better. I've been doing forge work for 2 decades, not my first burn...though it had been quite awhile. Just let myself get distracted - can't do that. Always pay attention when working with something hot or sharp!


As a chef, I can agree with that on both counts!


----------



## Bethany

My husband never misses our anniversary. I had to work on our anniversary the first year at Kroger's. He had flowers delivered. After work I went over to Party CIty to check our markdown Halloween stuff, he brought me $$ to buy the stuff I found.  

Sorry your hubby is not treating you the way you should be treated Miss Mandy. Happy Anniverary from us.


----------



## im the goddess

I'm sorry, the devil made me do it! And look, they match in couples tartan!


----------



## MissMandy

Teresa M said:


> I don't blame you for being upset! He should be able to miss ONE Saturday to spend with you on such a special day! Maybe he has a surprise in store for you?
> Either way, Happy Anniversary!


No, he's not the surprise giving kinda guy  Thanks for the wishes and letting me vent y'all. I feel a bit better, still pissed lol, but it's good to be able to let it out. I'll be spending my Saturday night with Ben, Jerry & The Walking Dead....


----------



## "i got a rock!"

OK my turn, here is my furry friends, I think my house is a zoo, all I need now is a puppy.  Just kidding hubby.


----------



## MissMandy

Oh my goodness, I just wanna cuddle up with those kitties! Gorgeous horses too! We use to have a bird like that when I was little.


----------



## ALKONOST

MissMandy said:


> Ok, I know this is SR thread and all, but since we've been going on about kilts and cowboys and kitties and pooches....I need to vent. I am so dang mad! This is me and the hubs' anniversary weekend, and instead of doing something with me, he's going to the race track  He goes EVERY Saturday from May to October, and I never say anything because I know how much he enjoys it. But seriously, he can't miss one race?! Ugh, beyond annoyed right now


What the heck! He absolutely CAN miss one stupid race. What a bunghole (can we say that on here lol?) Anyway, I swear these car guys have no brain... I know... I'm married to one. It's too much exhaust fume I bet. Hopefully he has a big surprise for you because I can't imagine someone doing that and then not feeling guilty about it. Hang in there... I hope the #$%@ follows through


----------



## kallie

Dear victim, 

I really hope you like your gift because I left it outside and came back in the house to retrieve more parts needed. I decided I should take the recycling out while I was heading that way and I fell off my stoop and landed on my ankle which collapsed at a 90 degree angle, bearing all the weight of my huge butt. I had a couple beers and it feels better now. Oh...and your gift looks awesome!!

Love,
Kallie


----------



## Bethany

I haven't had a kitten in the house for almost 13 years. 
Adorable animals!!


----------



## creeperguardian

Bethany said:


> creeperguardian I LOVE the decorations on my box. I will be waiting patiently until it arrives.


haha it might be you might not  but might u have my gift. >.>


----------



## Bethany

creeperguardian said:


> haha it might be you might not  but might u have my gift. >.>


I tell everyone the same thing. I've gotta be right once. 
I might be your reaper, then again, I might not be.


Can't say ******* but you can say azz hole?


----------



## MissMandy

ALKONOST said:


> What the heck! He absolutely CAN miss one stupid race. What a bunghole (can we say that on here lol?) Anyway, I swear these car guys have no brain... I know... I'm married to one. It's too much exhaust fume I bet. Hopefully he has a big surprise for you because I can't imagine someone doing that and then not feeling guilty about it. Hang in there... I hope the #$%@ follows through


I'm willing to bet $1,000 he has nothing planned. As far as anniversaries go, I really don't care about the whole surprise thing, because after all, it's our anniversary, not just mine. I'm just upset that he can't miss one freakin race. But whatever I guess.



kallie said:


> Dear victim,
> 
> I really hope you like your gift because I left it outside and came back in the house to retrieve more parts needed. I decided I should take the recycling out while I was heading that way and I fell off my stoop and landed on my ankle which collapsed at a 90 degree angle, bearing all the weight of my huge butt. I had a couple beers and it feels better now. Oh...and your gift looks awesome!!
> 
> Love,
> Kallie


Aww, hope your hiney feels better! lol


----------



## MissMandy

Bethany said:


> Can't say ******* but you can say azz hole?


No one said that...did anyone?  lol


----------



## Bethany

MissMandy said:


> No one said that...did anyone?  lol


No Mandy. Back when we were talking about the Savannah cat being shot in Michigan I thought I would type that as one work and it asteriked it all out. Alkonost asked if she could say bunghole on here lol.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

The Auditor said:


> Some of us do.
> 
> Mr. Mandy loses chivalry points.


Point made, Auditor, sir. MY dh is holding a lovely little Tiffany blue box on his desk for our anniversary in two weeks. (Of course, I keep trying to get him to give it to me early...but he won't...grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!)


----------



## MissMandy

wickedwillingwench said:


> Point made, Auditor, sir. MY dh is holding a lovely little Tiffany blue box on his desk for our anniversary in two weeks. (Of course, I keep trying to get him to give it to me early...but he won't...grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!)


That's it...I'm getting a divorce! LOL


----------



## "i got a rock!"

I’m horrible at keeping secrets, I sooooooooooooooon want to tell my victim what I’m doing, did I send a teaser or not, when will you be reaped…now, later or last? This is worse than Christmas!!!! I do have a helper keeping my on track, meet Skully Red, only problem is, he thinks he’s elf on a shelf, I spend more time keeping him on track.


----------



## kallie

Thanks, Miss Mandy! It was actually my ankle that took the pounding! Oh my lord! I've never done anything like that in my life (never broken a bone). My recycling went a-flyin' and my mom is staying with me right now. I'm almost 30 and I yelled 'mommy!' because I got so scared that I broke something! She is the queen of breaking toes and stuff and I was in such a panic! Hehe, it's funny now, albeit still throbbing. Spooky crafting will prevail


----------



## Ghouliet

MissMandy said:


> Ok, I know this is SR thread and all, but since we've been going on about kilts and cowboys and kitties and pooches....I need to vent. I am so dang mad! This is me and the hubs' anniversary weekend, and instead of doing something with me, he's going to the race track  He goes EVERY Saturday from May to October, and I never say anything because I know how much he enjoys it. But seriously, he can't miss one race?! Ugh, beyond annoyed right now


Mandy, tell him how you feel about him going during your anniversary and suggest an activity you can do together. Do not expect your guy to just know how you feel. I am sure if he realized how much it means to you he would agree to do something with you instead, after all he loves you or he would not have married you.


----------



## Ghouliet

Dear Victim,
I have not even started getting your gift together yet. My husband and I are taking a 5 week trip so you will just have to suffer through the anticipation of its eventual arrival.


----------



## Miss Erie

MissMandy said:


> No, he's not the surprise giving kinda guy  Thanks for the wishes and letting me vent y'all. I feel a bit better, still pissed lol, but it's good to be able to let it out. I'll be spending my Saturday night with Ben, Jerry & The Walking Dead....


I'm sorry MissMandy  That really stinks. Well you could add some drinks to that bucket of Ben & Jerry's and just hang out with us  We'll make you laugh! Heck, we could even make a drinking game out of it. You have to do a shot whenever someone brings up kilts or cake plates


----------



## Bethany

kallie said:


> Thanks, Miss Mandy! It was actually my ankle that took the pounding! Oh my lord! I've never done anything like that in my life (never broken a bone). My recycling went a-flyin' and my mom is staying with me right now. I'm almost 30 and I yelled 'mommy!' because I got so scared that I broke something! She is the queen of breaking toes and stuff and I was in such a panic! Hehe, it's funny now, albeit still throbbing. Spooky crafting will prevail


Ice it! Also elevate it. I've been there done that SO many times. My tendons never recovered fully from all the sprains.


----------



## MissMandy

Ghouliet said:


> Mandy, tell him how you feel about him going during your anniversary and suggest an activity you can do together. Do not expect your guy to just know how you feel. I am sure if he realized how much it means to you he would agree to do something with you instead, after all he loves you or he would not have married you.


You're giving him too much credit lol


----------



## MissMandy

Miss Erie said:


> I'm sorry MissMandy  That really stinks. Well you could add some drinks to that bucket of Ben & Jerry's and just hang out with us  We'll make you laugh! Heck, we could even make a drinking game out of it. You have to do a shot whenever someone brings up kilts or cake plates


Omg, we'll be crocked within 30 minutes LOL


----------



## wickedwillingwench

MissMandy said:


> That's it...I'm getting a divorce! LOL


 In all seriousness, we know it's the OTHER 364 days a year that matter most. I love my little surprise (yes, i coerced him into giving it to me!) but mroe important is the love that he shows me every day. He does the dishes every night, takes out the trash AND shovels snow offa my car, kisses me every morning and every night and tell s me he loves me every day. That's worth more than anything they sell at Tiffany's.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Ghouliet said:


> Dear Victim,
> I have not even started getting your gift together yet. My husband and I are taking a 5 week trip so you will just have to suffer through the anticipation of its eventual arrival.


Ghouliet, so happy to see you!


----------



## creeperguardian

Bethany said:


> I tell everyone the same thing. I've gotta be right once.
> I might be your reaper, then again, I might not be.
> 
> 
> Can't say ******* but you can say azz hole?


Lol haha i love secret reaper so much the torcher, pain of just waiting and the teasing its a stress reliever for me haha.


----------



## bethene

creeprguardian, wow,,, great decorations! the post office will for sure be looking at you a bit weird!!!

Miss Mandy, so sorry about the race thing, especially seeing a the anniversary is on a Saturday, my anniversary is Oct 16, and most years we are at the state park for my campground haunt,, this year we won't obviously, but usually we go out on a different day to celebrate,,, (my daughters friend is getting married tomorrow,, same anniversary then! )

well, got my great stuff work done,, waiting for it to dry,, and did some spray painting /sealing . did some other small stuff,,, need to get busier,, but need the hot glue yet,, and my dog gone printer is not working right,, grrrrrr,, might be doing some work free hand,,,


----------



## MissMandy

Our anniversary is actually on Wednesday. But tomorrow was suppose to be our time to celebrate. Oh well, no sense beating a dead horse.


----------



## Kelloween

MissMandy said:


> No one said that...did anyone?  lol


I said slow azz turtle..lol


----------



## Pumpkin5

"i got a rock!" said:


> I’m horrible at keeping secrets, I sooooooooooooooon want to tell my victim what I’m doing, did I send a teaser or not, when will you be reaped…now, later or last? This is worse than Christmas!!!! I do have a helper keeping my on track, meet Skully Red, only problem is, he thinks he’s elf on a shelf, I spend more time keeping him on track.





 I think Skully Red may be surfing the "Anatomical BoneChart" website, instead of helping you....that may explain the weird angle of the lap top.....


----------



## Pumpkin5

wickedwillingwench said:


> That's worth more than anything they sell at Tiffany's.



.....you are so right....except for the really nice DIAMONDS!!!!  I am so kidding....I'd rather have a Skelerector Prop that pops up and terrifies my TOT's than some silly old rock......
...uhm.....well.....wait.....wait....yes....yes....that is right.......


----------



## WitchyKitty

MissMandy said:


> LOL nah, I'm not like that. It may be his card, but it's our money that will be paying it off lol
> 
> 
> Yeah, I really don't like racing lol. Plus, I shouldn't have to bite the bullet and do something he wants...when it's something he does every weekend anyways. We had plans to go to a cookout that his old boss throws every year, but he just springs on me, "How long are we going to stay? Because we have a score to settle at the track this week". Whatever the hell that means! I'm not about to go to this cookout and pretty much chew and screw...that's just so rude! We spent our 1 year anniversary at the track! Cut the top layer of our cake in the pits and everything


Awww. That's crummy, hun.  Wish I could come over there n talk some sense into him for ya'...I hope you two find some time to do something at some point this weekend...if you don't wish to kill him by that time, lol. more {{hugs}}


----------



## im the goddess

pumpkin5 said:


> :d...that may explain the weird angle of the lap top.....:d:d:d


oooommmmmggggg!! Lol
Pumpkin5, I love your sense of wit.


----------



## WitchyKitty

To ease my life's crumminess that's been going on recently, I just went out and bought my Hot Apple Cider K-Cups with french vanilla creamer...try it, it tastes like warm apple pie with ice cream!!!...also got 3 packages of delicious pumpkin spice cream cheese and mini bagels! yay!...then I found my Pumpkin Delights snack cakes and finally found my 2 bags of Hershey's Pumpkin Spice Kisses I've been waiting for for soooo long!!! Hubby bought some Pumpkin Spice K-kups for himself, which will make the house smell sooooo yummy when he makes them. Sigh. I normally eat healthy...but fall time brings out the pumpkin, apple and spice lover in me, lol...it's so hard to fight it...it makes me happy, even for a bit...yay!
Just had a hot cider with french vanilla creamer...now i'm warm and sleepy and ready for sleepy time! Goodnight my fellow victims and reapers! Sweet and spooky dreams of large, decorated boxes filled with spooktacular Halloween surprises!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

The Auditor said:


> Some of us do.
> 
> Mr. Mandy loses chivalry points.


Indeed Auditor!


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Pumpkin5 said:


> I think Skully Red may be surfing the "Anatomical BoneChart" website, instead of helping you....that may explain the weird angle of the lap top.....


Thanks Pumpkin, I will never be able to look at Red the same again, everrrrrrrrrrrrr! HeHeHe


----------



## BR1MSTON3

The Auditor said:


> Some of us do.


Indeed, some of us do. 

Hate to post this, but my son kept making me watch this and I couldn't help but think of all you cat folk!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5BSvwOYwxg


----------



## kallie

My reaper gift is coming along perfectly, except for now, after a few hours, I realize I just got my first 'halloween' injury. I can't even walk on my ankle now! At least I have a story to tell!

Now, I have to help my mom with her victim. We've sleuthed like crazy, but what do you do when your victim already has EVERYTHING?! LOL Little help here. PM suggestions are welcome. If you are the victim (hope not) and happen to respond...you'll never know...we're _that _sneaky!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

kallie said:


> My reaper gift is coming along perfectly, except for now, after a few hours, I realize I just got my first 'halloween' injury. I can't even walk on my ankle now! _At least I have a story to tell_!
> 
> Now, I have to help my mom with her victim. We've sleuthed like crazy, but what do you do when your victim already has EVERYTHING?! LOL Little help here. PM suggestions are welcome. If you are the victim (hope not) and happen to respond...you'll never know...we're _that _sneaky!


let's hear it!


----------



## kallie

BR1MSTON3 said:


> let's hear it!


Not much to tell! A couple pages back I posted my woes lol.

Anyway, I was working on my victims gift outside and I left it there and went inside to grab some extra stuff I needed. I decided 'why not take the recycling out since I'm heading that way?' I somehow fell off the stoop. My ankle crunched at a 90 degree angle and it was all very springy because I bounce right back up but knew something wasn't right. I yelled for my mom because she's staying with me (yes, I'm almost 30 lol) and the recycling went a-flying, my ankle went a-bouncing, and I hopped inside. Mom said, 'Huh? What's wrong? I'm busy on my computer right now'. Great ma, huh? (she's deeds0709 on here if ya want to give her some crap for leaving me hanging)

Anyway, I was limping but sat in the yard continuing to work on my victim crafty stuff and now, several hours later, I can't walk on my left foot at all. 30's not old, but I tell ya what...my body has started falling apart and now I'm hopping on one leg! I think I just sprained it, so no need for a doctor visit, but I've never done this before in my life. My ankle is on swoll and I'm incapacitated.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Spending the weekend with Spookerstar working on our gifts for our victims. Had the best day listening to spooky music, made excellent progress on our projects and only minor mishaps...in addition to the usual mess and hot glue gun burns that come with the joy of creation we had a scary moment when our hot glue gun transformed into what sounded like a ray gun while I was using it and shot flames out the end!! We have been laughing about it all night. I don't suppose anyone else has had this happen?? I don't know if it overheated or there was a power surge or what!! Time for some sweet dreams before we start again tomorrow. I love this time of year!


----------



## MissMandy

kallie said:


> Not much to tell! A couple pages back I posted my woes lol.
> 
> Anyway, I was working on my victims gift outside and I left it there and went inside to grab some extra stuff I needed. I decided 'why not take the recycling out since I'm heading that way?' I somehow fell off the stoop. My ankle crunched at a 90 degree angle and it was all very springy because I bounce right back up but knew something wasn't right. I yelled for my mom because she's staying with me (yes, I'm almost 30 lol) and the recycling went a-flying, my ankle went a-bouncing, and I hopped inside. Mom said, 'Huh? What's wrong? I'm busy on my computer right now'. Great ma, huh? (she's deeds0709 on here if ya want to give her some crap for leaving me hanging)
> 
> Anyway, I was limping but sat in the yard continuing to work on my victim crafty stuff and now, several hours later, I can't walk on my left foot at all. 30's not old, but I tell ya what...my body has started falling apart and now I'm hopping on one leg! I think I just sprained it, so no need for a doctor visit, but I've never done this before in my life. My ankle is on swoll and I'm incapacitated.


I hope you didn't sprain anything! I'd wrap it up in an ace bandage and if it's still hurting in a couple of days, go to your doctor.


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> Some of us do.
> 
> Mr. Mandy loses chivalry points.





Dr. Phibes said:


> Indeed Auditor!






BR1MSTON3 said:


> Indeed, some of us do.




Note to self: Men that love Halloween make better husbands


----------



## hallorenescene

sikntwized, looks good. another one got some cool stuff
jezebelle, I love that card.
debbdeb, awesome. so who do you know with the name johnny? maybe that is a clue
lil ghouliette, I wonder who that box could be from. lol. nice presents. even the box décor is awesome
thanostar, nice gifts
creeper, ohhh, nice box
kallie, I hope your leg feels better. that's a bummer
mandy, go buy yourself a sexy nighty and a nice bottle of wine. get 2 glasses. when he comes home be all stretched out on the bed very demurely. be drinking a glass of wine. as he reaches for his glass of wine, grab it fast and drink it down. then say .... oh, all this is only for whoever spent my anniversary with me. cork the rest of the wine, curl up in the covers, give yourself a big hug, and say. happy anniversary self. then look at him and say....well maybe you next year. good night


----------



## Bethany

Kelloween said:


> I said slow azz turtle..lol


Kelloween, I saw that and then thought what a great way to write azz hole (one word) & they did this *******. The bass turds. 
am i gonna get banned?


----------



## LadySherry

My reaper is thinking about me. Nan nan a boo boo.


----------



## Bethany

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Indeed, some of us do.
> 
> Hate to post this, but my son kept making me watch this and I couldn't help but think of all you cat folk!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5BSvwOYwxg


Thanks for sharing!! LOL I actually have the Fall Out Boy CD!!


----------



## witchymom

Finished my victims gifts today............ when shall i send it? Tuesday? A week from Friday? On the cut off day? 

no one knows....................... muahahahahahaahahaaaaaaaaa


----------



## sikntwizted

Sidetracked for a day. I did manage to get the box to ship the stuff to __________. Maybe I should finish the gift now??


----------



## CrypticCuriosity

So is anyone else having trouble finding things for their victim? Some of my gift will be handmade so that's no problem, but I haven't seen any Halloween stuff ANYWHERE! It's really frustrating. The most I've seen so far are a couple magazines. I hope they start putting stuff out soon.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

CrypticCuriosity said:


> So is anyone else having trouble finding things for their victim? Some of my gift will be handmade so that's no problem, but I haven't seen any Halloween stuff ANYWHERE! It's really frustrating. The most I've seen so far are a couple magazines. I hope they start putting stuff out soon.


my problem is the opposite, there is so much out there I have to keep from buying it all!


----------



## witchymom

CrypticCuriosity said:


> So is anyone else having trouble finding things for their victim? Some of my gift will be handmade so that's no problem, but I haven't seen any Halloween stuff ANYWHERE! It's really frustrating. The most I've seen so far are a couple magazines. I hope they start putting stuff out soon.


dollar tree had a fair amount, that is where i bought my supplies today. walmart has fall stuff out, but not halloween that i noticed. ive heard big lots has stuff out, but not really convenient to me so havent been able to check it out yet


----------



## ALKONOST

MissMandy said:


> Note to self: Men that love Halloween make better husbands


It does look that way.....


----------



## MissMandy

hallorenescene said:


> mandy, go buy yourself a sexy nighty and a nice bottle of wine. get 2 glasses. when he comes home be all stretched out on the bed very demurely. be drinking a glass of wine. as he reaches for his glass of wine, grab it fast and drink it down. then say .... oh, all this is only for whoever spent my anniversary with me. cork the rest of the wine, curl up in the covers, give yourself a big hug, and say. happy anniversary self. then look at him and say....well maybe you next year. good night


LMFAO! Omg this really cracked me up, hallo! Good idea 

Welp, I finally figured out and executed my victim's homemade gift! Thank goodness cause I was getting nervous! I just have to pick up another local item and it'll be all ready to ship


----------



## "i got a rock!"

RED...Nooooooooooooo! only 18 days left to work on our victims stuff, and I thought I heard a rumor of SR 2  iYiYi he's going to be no help!


----------



## sikntwizted

I JUST SAW THE FEDEX MAN! Going to the neighbor...


----------



## WitchyKitty

On my way home from work this morning, the mailman was driving his little mail truck behind me. Is it strange that my first though upon seeing him was to slam on my breaks, block him, then run up and dig though the packages??


----------



## WitchyKitty

Just did some major house cleaning...now It's ready to be decorated with the beginnings of the season!! I start decorating with Fall stuff September 1st...but I REALLY want to do it now, lol. Actually, I REALLY want to put up the Halloween now, too...but that must wait. Tradition is tradition.
Oh, and now my house is all clean and prepped to receive some Halloween goodies from my Reaper, too!!!


----------



## bethene

ran into a snag on my big project,, more of a design flaw, but think I have fixed it,,, the great stuff is still sticky,, sigh,,, can't do any more on that project til it dries,,, now need to work on smaller ones!! (and cuz I did not realize that parts of the great stuff was still not dry, have some on my fingers now,,, 

you guys on this thread keep me so entertained!!!! You make me laugh,,, and that is always welcome! 


*Happy Anniversary Miss Mandy,,, we all love ya here on the forum!!!! *


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Happy Anniversary Miss Mandy!
Do something nice for yourself even if it is just watching a favorite movie or taking a nice bubble bath!


----------



## MissMandy

Aww thanks guys  I'm having my own TWD season 3 marathon, just picked it up from Walmart  I love you ghouls too! <3


----------



## kathy2008

WitchyKitty said:


> Yeah, it was the one in Detroit...poor thing. That city needs a lot of help.


Tell me about it! Life long metro Detroiter here, I'm about 15 miles outside the city and it amazes me we still have so many wealthy cities doing well, Plymouth, Northville, Bloomfield Hills (birthplace of Robin Williams). I missed ALL of Detroit's heyday but there are some good things happening. Just such a giant city over 20 square miles and so few people left.


----------



## kathy2008

Witchy - I know, right? The fur is incredible and so few hairballs, too! Mine eats leaf lettuce out of my hand. Same thing with the paper chewing, tiny pieces everywhere, another attention getting device I believe! Yes, vocal, but I talk to her and she answers when I ask her what she wants, "eat? or Lettuce?" I also think the breed is very smart, part of their wild heritage. Do you have your Ziva leash trained? I always wanted to train Kashmir but I think she's too skittish to acclimate to the outside now. and, I'm too lazy... haha. Poofy tail alert! I saw a lot of that this week with the new kitty roommate, LOL! They just have the most gorgeous faces! Like little beauty queens! Geez, Kath, gush much! haha


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Okay, just bought a bottle of Jim Beam Red Stag Hardcore Cider, It is like someone put Bourbon, fall and apple pie in a blender. Good thing I got my secret reaper work done earlier! And here's what I've been working on;


----------



## MissMandy

Most intriguing, BR1M! And the cider sounds so delish. Could use some of that right about now.


----------



## ALKONOST

That hard cider sounds delicious! Is that a painting you're working on? I love the color and detail. I can't wait to see a pull pic of it


----------



## kathy2008

wickedwillingwench said:


> In all seriousness, we know it's the OTHER 364 days a year that matter most. I love my little surprise (yes, i coerced him into giving it to me!) but mroe important is the love that he shows me every day. He does the dishes every night, takes out the trash AND shovels snow offa my car, kisses me every morning and every night and tell s me he loves me every day. That's worth more than anything they sell at Tiffany's.


Y'all make me want to checkout the online dating sites again! Or do we have one on the forum? Happy for you WickedWilling! There are LOTS of good guys out there, this I firmly believe! (But then I DO live in my own private Idaho).


----------



## Dr. Phibes

MissMandy said:


> Aww thanks guys  I'm having my own TWD season 3 marathon, just picked it up from Walmart  I love you ghouls too! <3


Walking Dead rules!


----------



## ALKONOST

i got a rock- your pictures of your fuzzies are beautiful! I miss having horses.. they're both beautiful and I have a fondness for Paints. and OMG KITTENS!!!!... I want one!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

ALKONOST said:


> That hard cider sounds delicious! Is that a painting you're working on? I love the color and detail. I can't wait to see a pull pic of it


It is actually pictures of the items I am working on for my victim, just used a filter that makes one use imagination to figure it out!


----------



## MissMandy

Dr. Phibes said:


> Walking Dead rules!


It most certainly does!


----------



## ALKONOST

BR1MSTON3 said:


> It is actually pictures of the items I am working on for my victim, just used a filter that makes one use imagination to figure it out!


haha... you succeeded then. It really got my imagination going! I have say though... it really looked like an awesome painting too  (psst... I think it might be a lantern  )


----------



## katshead42

beautifulnightmare said:


> Here's my lovies, Isis the cat and Aine the dog


Your cat looks a bit like mine.


----------



## Pumpkin5

MissMandy said:


> Aww thanks guys  I'm having my own TWD season 3 marathon, just picked it up from Walmart  I love you ghouls too! <3




 Now that sounds like a FUN night to me! Open a bottle of wine and drink of it deeply...... (I still have to see Season three myself...I keep waiting for Netflix to get it.)


----------



## MissMandy

Oh lawd girlfriend, you need to catch up. Before ya know it, season 4 will be on  Never mind the wine, I'm sipping on cinnamon whiskey!


----------



## Pumpkin5

MissMandy said:


> Oh lawd girlfriend, you need to catch up. Before ya know it, season 4 will be on  Never mind the wine, I'm sipping on cinnamon whiskey!



 I was "late to the party" with the whole Walking Dead thing. But I got "infected" July 4th weekend when AMC was having a marathon and I started watching. I saw the series all out of order but now I have watched all of Season 1 and Season 2 and I have seen a few shows of Season 3. I just didn't want to buy it, but I may have to.....I want to be all "head's up" when Season 4 starts. (I have a cruel side....I was kind of glad when Lori died....she was a whiner and she did some shady things and then judged others.....not cool....) My favs are Daryl and Michonne, and I have only glimpsed her...but she is bad a** with her braids and wicked knife. Have a fun night Miss Mandy and I can say this because my husband is a race car driver and watches every race....as long as he supports your Halloween love, keep him.....those fellas are few and far between. BTW today is the anniversary for my husband and me of our first date....what are the odds?


----------



## MissMandy

It's an addicting show, isn't it? Daryl is my #1 fave (he's so delish  ). I was really annoyed with Lori in season 2 too, but I kinda felt bad for her in 3. I don't wanna say anymore if you have yet to watch all of season 3 lol. The hubs really doesn't "support" my Halloween love....more like puts up with it with some complaining lol. Our anniversary is actually Wednesday, but we had had plans today, and he bailed for the dang race. When our anniversary falls on a weekday, we "celebrate" (using that term loosely) on the weekend. Ah well, I'm trying to have a whatever kinda attitude lol


----------



## NOWHINING

DANG IT!!! LOL!



WitchyKitty said:


> Well, you may or may not be my victim...but I was saying my name has a "W" and and "H", lol, so I was looking for someone else who has a victim with those letters to see if they are my reaper!


----------



## NOWHINING

wickedwillingwench said:


> You mean like THIS?
> View attachment 166959


(mopping drool off the keyboard) Do you think the kilt needs to be shorter?? LMBO.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

I'm beginning to wonder why I packed my kilt up


----------



## Kelloween

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I'm beginning to wonder why I packed my kilt up


drag it out..lets see some pictures!


----------



## Pumpkin5

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I'm beginning to wonder why I packed my kilt up



 Us too!!! You know the good thing about packing??? You can ALWAYS UNPACK!!!......please.......


----------



## NOWHINING

he was sleeping and I woke him up. He looked at me like what do you think you are doing? That is also his spot to sleep while I am on computer. He goes where ever I am.


ALKONOST said:


> haha.. cute names! Very pretty putty tats too! Twilight looks like he's expecting to be petted


----------



## MissMandy

Kelloween said:


> drag it out..lets see some pictures!


I second that!


----------



## Kelloween

Every time I start to print something..Hampton can be in another room..he comes flying in here and attacks my printer! then he tries to climb inside of it after it stops! Anyone else's cats do this??


----------



## Kelloween

Kelloween said:


> drag it out..lets see some pictures!


hmm, that didn't sound right..I hope people read his post first! lol


----------



## MissMandy

Kelloween said:


> Every time I start to print something..Hampton can be in another room..he comes flying in here and attacks my printer! then he tries to climb inside of it after it stops! Anyone else's cats do this??


Not my cat, but once in awhile, out of nowhere, she'll attack your legs as you're walking lol


----------



## MissMandy

Kelloween said:


> hmm, that didn't sound right..I hope people read his post first! lol


Bahahaha! Yeah, we meant the kilt...yeah that's it


----------



## NOWHINING

HE OWE YOU BIIIIIIIG TIME! That is the NO-NO of all thing special in Marriages. 



MissMandy said:


> Ok, I know this is SR thread and all, but since we've been going on about kilts and cowboys and kitties and pooches....I need to vent. I am so dang mad! This is me and the hubs' anniversary weekend, and instead of doing something with me, he's going to the race track  He goes EVERY Saturday from May to October, and I never say anything because I know how much he enjoys it. But seriously, he can't miss one race?! Ugh, beyond annoyed right now


----------



## MissMandy

Ohhh yes. I think he'll be taking me to the Lady A, Kip Moore and Kacey Musgraves concert in February


----------



## NOWHINING

an "I Love You" is worth everything and whatever Tiffany's sells too! I get them serveral time a day from my hubby and I always be sure to let him know I love that @@@@@@@.



wickedwillingwench said:


> In all seriousness, we know it's the OTHER 364 days a year that matter most. I love my little surprise (yes, i coerced him into giving it to me!) but mroe important is the love that he shows me every day. He does the dishes every night, takes out the trash AND shovels snow offa my car, kisses me every morning and every night and tell s me he loves me every day. That's worth more than anything they sell at Tiffany's.


----------



## hallorenescene

so it is rumored brimstone is posting pics of his kilt. when?


----------



## Dr. Phibes

MissMandy said:


> Oh lawd girlfriend, you need to catch up. Before ya know it, season 4 will be on  Never mind the wine, I'm sipping on cinnamon whiskey!


Looking forward to season 4!


----------



## MissMandy

Dr. Phibes said:


> Looking forward to season 4!


Ohhh me too! It always starts within a few days of my bday. Best present ever LOL Now if only I could get Mr Norman Reedus to pop out of a cake.....


----------



## NOWHINING

diamonds.... halloween props..... diamonds...... halloween props..... diamonds.... can I get back with you on that? because I am not sure which one I want more! LOL!



Pumpkin5 said:


> .....you are so right....except for the really nice DIAMONDS!!!!  I am so kidding....I'd rather have a Skelerector Prop that pops up and terrifies my TOT's than some silly old rock......
> ...uhm.....well.....wait.....wait....yes....yes....that is right.......


----------



## hallorenescene

walking dead, can't wait. daryl is my fave too. I bought a daryl bobble head. he's holding his cross bow


----------



## WitchyKitty

kathy2008 said:


> Witchy - I know, right? The fur is incredible and so few hairballs, too! Mine eats leaf lettuce out of my hand. Same thing with the paper chewing, tiny pieces everywhere, another attention getting device I believe! Yes, vocal, but I talk to her and she answers when I ask her what she wants, "eat? or Lettuce?" I also think the breed is very smart, part of their wild heritage. Do you have your Ziva leash trained? I always wanted to train Kashmir but I think she's too skittish to acclimate to the outside now. and, I'm too lazy... haha. Poofy tail alert! I saw a lot of that this week with the new kitty roommate, LOL! They just have the most gorgeous faces! Like little beauty queens! Geez, Kath, gush much! haha


Well, we tried leash training her. She was doing good with it, then we didn't take her out when the weather changed, and the next time we tried she just wouldn't move, except to army crawl, lol. No idea what happened. It's easier to train as a kitten...but since we got her when she was almost a year old already, it was a bit too late I think. 
Oh, and don't worry about gushing to me about your babies...I talk about my kitties WAY too much, lol.


----------



## MissMandy

Mmm Daryl....finger lickin' good  

Ok, I need to put my hiney to bed lol. Going fishing in the AM. Night y'all


----------



## ondeko

So I get home from a 14 hour day at the ren fest to see a box on the doorstep. Of course it isn't from my reaper--that would be too perfect. On the other hand, if I get reaped while I'm working an event I won't have time to open it and photograph the cool stuff for a couple of days anyway.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Kelloween said:


> Every time I start to print something..Hampton can be in another room..he comes flying in here and attacks my printer! then he tries to climb inside of it after it stops! Anyone else's cats do this??


My Nala has to run to the printer, as well. She finds it very interesting, lol. I think she half wants to check it out, half is terrified of it!


----------



## NOWHINING

I would get it check out. I thought I spain my ankle after tripping off the sidewalk. Turn out I frature my ankle......



kallie said:


> Not much to tell! A couple pages back I posted my woes lol.
> 
> Anyway, I was working on my victims gift outside and I left it there and went inside to grab some extra stuff I needed. I decided 'why not take the recycling out since I'm heading that way?' I somehow fell off the stoop. My ankle crunched at a 90 degree angle and it was all very springy because I bounce right back up but knew something wasn't right. I yelled for my mom because she's staying with me (yes, I'm almost 30 lol) and the recycling went a-flying, my ankle went a-bouncing, and I hopped inside. Mom said, 'Huh? What's wrong? I'm busy on my computer right now'. Great ma, huh? (she's deeds0709 on here if ya want to give her some crap for leaving me hanging)
> 
> Anyway, I was limping but sat in the yard continuing to work on my victim crafty stuff and now, several hours later, I can't walk on my left foot at all. 30's not old, but I tell ya what...my body has started falling apart and now I'm hopping on one leg! I think I just sprained it, so no need for a doctor visit, but I've never done this before in my life. My ankle is on swoll and I'm incapacitated.


----------



## NOWHINING

I third it!!! 


MissMandy said:


> I second that!


----------



## Bethany

ondeko said:


> So I get home from a 14 hour day at the ren fest to see a box on the doorstep. Of course it isn't from my reaper--that would be too perfect. On the other hand, if I get reaped while I'm working an event I won't have time to open it and photograph the cool stuff for a couple of days anyway.


Hope you did well at the fest.


----------



## ALKONOST

hallorenescene said:


> so it is rumored brimstone is posting pics of his kilt. when?


Yes.. I swear I saw him say he's going to post a pic tomorrow at 4pm ET and that we should all meet here on the dot


----------



## WitchyKitty

Mmmm...just had a Carmel Apple shake from Steak n Shake! It was tasty! The hubby had the Campfire S'mores shake, also tasty! We try not to eat too much sugary junk food...but we had to have them at least once...they looked so good and Fall-like, lol. So having acquired a bit of a sugar rush, and feeling the need to burn off some of the calories, we went to several playgrounds and played like kids, went for a walk around a lake to enjoy the weather and now we are home and I think my sugar rush has just crashed! I may fall...asleeeeeeppppppppppppppp...........as I....typeeee.........zzzzzzz....!!! Whu? Huh? Wait, ...what was I saying? Sorry...think I may have dozed off a bit there for a sec. Mmmmm, had a dream about Pumpkin Spice shakes....can't wait for those...


----------



## ondeko

Bethany said:


> Hope you did well at the fest.


thanks! I have 2 more days. After that I have time to make and mail my reaper gifts and a month to get ready for my open studio day in early October . And I need to make some glass skulls or Saki is going to hunt me down


----------



## NOWHINING

Twilight did that alllllll the time. It had gotten to the point where I had to hold him down do he didnt mess up the printing or the papers.


Kelloween said:


> Every time I start to print something..Hampton can be in another room..he comes flying in here and attacks my printer! then he tries to climb inside of it after it stops! Anyone else's cats do this??


----------



## NOWHINING

I got a box... oh! and tissues paper.


----------



## Kelloween

NOWHINING said:


> I got a box... oh! and tissues paper.


you got somethin to put in it??


----------



## Kelloween

if ya do, you are WAY ahead of me...


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Still looking for a Box but until i do i will keep on keepin on


----------



## Teresa M

MissMandy said:


> Mmm Daryl....finger lickin' good
> 
> Ok, I need to put my hiney to bed lol. Going fishing in the AM. Night y'all


Nighty-night, MissMandy! Oh, wait; sorry, I just put my Granddaughter to bed. Still in baby mode.


----------



## hallorenescene

have a good night everyone


----------



## MissMandy

Say what? Page 2? I don't think so!


----------



## creeperguardian

i see everyone has got boxes and is box hunting hehe maybe one is for me wanting to be reaped this week lol and someone shall be reaped soon to my dear victim will ship during week can't do it today or tomarro.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Good morning, fellow reapers!! Guess what day it is??? It's September 1st! Time to really get into the swing of Fall and Halloween! Happy September, everyone!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I Found a BOX!! so DEar victim you just might get your goodies very soon


----------



## WitchyKitty

Awww...it's Sunday, the tomorrow is a holiday...that means no new reaper gift pics for two whole days!!!  Unless someone randomly hasn't posted their pics yet...


----------



## Bethany

I am hit & miss on working on stuff for my victim. I was all gung ho in the beginning, now I'm lolly gagging.


----------



## Hollows Eva

oh man.. WORK hit me. Ive been doing nothing all year and now of all times my business finally pics up! But fear not little victim -or rather DO fear, as I have just got you something very special that I think you will like. And if you dont, then just fake it ok??


----------



## Spookerstar

Witchful Thinking said:


> Spending the weekend with Spookerstar working on our gifts for our victims. Had the best day listening to spooky music, made excellent progress on our projects and only minor mishaps...in addition to the usual mess and hot glue gun burns that come with the joy of creation we had a scary moment when our hot glue gun transformed into what sounded like a ray gun while I was using it and shot flames out the end!! We have been laughing about it all night. I don't suppose anyone else has had this happen?? I don't know if it overheated or there was a power surge or what!! Time for some sweet dreams before we start again tomorrow. I love this time of year!


Best weekend ever. We are getting so much done and everything is coming out killer! It will be hard to part with our projects but hopefully our victims will love them too. One last day of crafting...good thing we were not electrocuted by the glue gun!


----------



## Hollows Eva

Saki.Girl said:


> ok victim today is ship day



THIS is obviously to huge boxes filled with nothing but candycorn for ME!


----------



## Bethany

Hollows Eva said:


> THIS is obviously to huge boxes filled with nothing but candycorn for ME!


When I was in Walgreens yesterday they had candy corn in several different flavors!! New to me!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

my box is packed, decorated and sitting by the door ready to go! Too bad tomorrow the is a holiday! It may or may not have candy corn in it!

soon, victim, soon!


----------



## bethene

spookerstar,, I have never heard of a hot glue gun doing that! wow,,, what a miracle you guys did not get hurt!!!!!!! 

Loving the shipping going on,, too bad I am so far from it!!!!!! 



oh yeah,, and SR 2 is taking sign ups,, please remember to specify in the title that it is # 2, seeing as I have my grubby little mitts in both of them!!!!


----------



## Immortalia

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh I have had some VERY unfortunate Auto-correct incidents on my not-so-smart phone.... <hangs head in embarrassment>



bethene said:


> LOL,, dang auto correct,, I actually thought I hit the right word too, but it must of slipped by me,,
> what I WANTED to say was we had a cockatiel named Fred for 19 years,,,
> man ,, a cocktail that lasted that long better be one you REALLY like!!!
> 
> well,, got some spray painting done,, started some hot gluing but did not realize I had as few as I had,, found a good addition for the "bigger" gift, the spray painting and acrylic touch ups finished some smaller gifts,,,,, I just keep on coming up with new things to make !!!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene said:


> spookerstar,, I have never heard of a hot glue gun doing that! wow,,, what a miracle you guys did not get hurt!!!!!!!
> 
> Loving the shipping going on,, too bad I am so far from it!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah,, and SR 2 is taking sign ups,, please remember to specify in the title that it is # 2, seeing as I have my grubby little mitts in both of them!!!!


Oh...I wish I could join SR2 as well!!!!!! I think SR1 will have to be enough for me this year, though.  Maybe next year I will be able to do more. Lol, it's going to be REALLY hard to keep myself from signing up, though!!! Hmmm, maybe I will somehow find money randomly before sign ups for SR2 are over...


----------



## Immortalia

I'll never say......  But yes, my victim does have a "W" and an "H" in their name. They also like Halloween....is that helpful at least?



WitchyKitty said:


> Well, you may or may not be my victim...but I was saying my name has a "W" and and "H", lol, so I was looking for someone else who has a victim with those letters to see if they are my reaper!


----------



## Immortalia

No offense, but I hope I'm NOT your victim....the anticipation alone would kill me! LOL However, if I am, then I'm certain you will be worth the wait!!!!!!!!!



Ghouliet said:


> Dear Victim,
> I have not even started getting your gift together yet. My husband and I are taking a 5 week trip so you will just have to suffer through the anticipation of its eventual arrival.


----------



## "i got a rock!"

WitchyKitty said:


> Mmmm...just had a Carmel Apple shake from Steak n Shake! It was tasty! The hubby had the Campfire S'mores shake, also tasty! We try not to eat too much sugary junk food...but we had to have them at least once...they looked so good and Fall-like, lol. So having acquired a bit of a sugar rush, and feeling the need to burn off some of the calories, we went to several playgrounds and played like kids, went for a walk around a lake to enjoy the weather and now we are home and I think my sugar rush has just crashed! I may fall...asleeeeeeppppppppppppppp...........as I....typeeee.........zzzzzzz....!!! Whu? Huh? Wait, ...what was I saying? Sorry...think I may have dozed off a bit there for a sec. Mmmmm, had a dream about Pumpkin Spice shakes....can't wait for those...



898 calories of awesomeness. I'll have one of each. Last fall hubby and I went to steak & shake after an evening of Halloween shopping, I ordered a Carmel apple, drank half of it realized it was a S'mores, told the waitress, she brought me the camel apple and yes I drank them both


----------



## sikntwizted

Crap. I was painting my gift, and got glitter all over me. Oh victim...


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Think I'm going to slither over to SR 2 and sign up. Oh wait, maybe I should finish my victims gifts first. naaaaa


----------



## Immortalia

AAAAAARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!!!  Glitter Bombed?!?!? That's the scariest thing I've heard all day!!!



sikntwizted said:


> Crap. I was painting my gift, and got glitter all over me. Oh victim...


On a side note, I picked up something adorable for my victim yesterday at a Greek Festival, and am working on something else that I love enough to consider almost stealing it for myself.......almost.


----------



## "i got a rock!"

"Friday 13th is unlucky for some. The risk of hospital admission as a result of a transport accident may be increased by as much as 52 percent. Staying at home is recommended." Do I stay home and hope I get reaped or do I take the chance and go out to mail my victim there gift? My victim can wait one more day, ain’t that right victim. Murrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Hollows Eva

"i got a rock!" said:


> 898 calories of awesomeness. I'll have one of each. Last fall hubby and I went to steak & shake after an evening of Halloween shopping, I ordered a Carmel apple, drank half of it realized it was a S'mores, told the waitress, she brought me the camel apple and yes I drank them both


what is this caramel apple shake i hear of????? AND S'mores shake? how? Why ( nevermind why..) WHERE.


----------



## ALKONOST

WitchyKitty said:


> Mmmm...just had a Carmel Apple shake from Steak n Shake! It was tasty! The hubby had the Campfire S'mores shake, also tasty! We try not to eat too much sugary junk food...but we had to have them at least once...they looked so good and Fall-like, lol. So having acquired a bit of a sugar rush, and feeling the need to burn off some of the calories, we went to several playgrounds and played like kids, went for a walk around a lake to enjoy the weather and now we are home and I think my sugar rush has just crashed! I may fall...asleeeeeeppppppppppppppp...........as I....typeeee.........zzzzzzz....!!! Whu? Huh? Wait, ...what was I saying? Sorry...think I may have dozed off a bit there for a sec. Mmmmm, had a dream about Pumpkin Spice shakes....can't wait for those...


Oh I sooooo love Pumpkin Pie Spice shakes from Golden Wheel in Boise. They acually blend a piece of pumpkin pie in the ice cream. They are so good! Too bad I have to wait all the way until November


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hollows Eva said:


> what is this caramel apple shake i hear of????? AND S'mores shake? how? Why ( nevermind why..) WHERE.


The hubby and I got them at Steak n Shake last night. They are their Fall specialty shakes. I had a coupon for buy one get one free...so even better!!! They really taste like what they are. I had the Caramel Apple, which tastes like a green apple infused ice cream with LOTS of caramel that actually tastes like the caramel you dip apple slices in! The hubby had the Campfire S'mores, which is a rich chocolate ice cream with marshmallow mixed in and graham cracker pieces. I can't figure out how...but something in there actually tasted toasted! Maybe the graham cracker? I dunno, but it gave a campfire taste, just a hint! They were both very good. (I could only have a taste of the S'mores one, since I don't know what kind of marshmallow they use...being vegetarian, I can't have many marshmallow things  )


----------



## WitchyKitty

ALKONOST said:


> Oh I sooooo love Pumpkin Pie Spice shakes from Golden Wheel in Boise. They acually blend a piece of pumpkin pie in the ice cream. They are so good! Too bad I have to wait all the way until November


I get mine from Culvers, usually. YUM!! I think it's McDonalds that gets them, too. I tend to have one of both during the season, lol. Cannot wait for them to be available!


----------



## sikntwizted

Crap. Propbuilder's block. I know what I want, and have the stuff, but need to figure out how to do it. Final touches always seem to bug me. Hmmm...Guess I'll have some apple pie shine, and think about it.


----------



## Bethany

Fellow forum member IshWitch gifted me with a bottle of her home made French Vanilla Liquor . Can I just say YUMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmm! Mixed it with my milk. Going to have a glass tonight as a night cap!!


----------



## MissMandy

How's everyone's Sunday going? Anyone buy themselves some Halloween treats? I did


----------



## NOWHINING

Welllll.. I got stuff to put in the box.. does that count?


Kelloween said:


> you got somethin to put in it??


----------



## NOWHINING

Immortalia said:


> I'll never say......  But yes, my victim does have a "W" and an "H" in their name. They also like Halloween....is that helpful at least?


I have a "W" and "H" in my name!!


----------



## NOWHINING

where did you get that? That looks great!


MissMandy said:


> How's everyone's Sunday going? Anyone buy themselves some Halloween treats? I did


----------



## bethene

oh,, cool Mandy! Love the wine glasses!!!! whats in the set of white bottles? love the design on them!


----------



## MissMandy

They're just potion bottles, bethene. But I suppose I could put some hooch in em' and sneak it in my purse  
NOWHINING, the bottles and candle were from HomeGoods and the wine glasses were from Christmas Tree Shop


----------



## bethene

well, I love them.. I might be able to paint the wine glasses,, hummm something to stash away in the old idea vault!


----------



## MissMandy

Sheesh it's been quiet in here lately. WTH?! lol


----------



## bethene

I know,,, no drunken reapers! ???? must be busy creating for their victims! but miss the banter


----------



## moonwitchkitty

No go for me i had a hangover last weekend...
only a cool glass of Tea for me tonight... and I am about to go decorate the box for my VIC


----------



## Bethany

Sorry, not really in the party mood. Thursday is weighing on my mind. So much riding on the outcome.
I too bought myself something Mandy. Bought a skull from Ross. His eyes are red plastic & they light up and he looks like he is lookng from left to right. Also got me a set of dish towels with Skulls & bats on them. 
Did another item for my victim today. Hope they like it when they get it.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I'm sure i will LOVE it Bethany


----------



## sikntwizted

Well, I just about finished my gift. Now I just need a few more little things. I'm gonna celebrate by doing the ******* thing. I'm gonna drink some of my homemade alcohol (wine), watch a NASCAR race (night race in Atlanta right now), and admire the french doors that I installed Friday. Just so you know, when they built my house in the early 70's, they decided to put a crappy sliding glass door in the back to the patio. They installed it before they put the bricks. They also decided to put the bottom rows of brick not quite the standard 60" apart. So, that means little ole me had to cut some bricks. But, the door is in. And I think I got silocosis from inhaling all the brick dust. Oh well, lets celebrate! Where's my jar??


----------



## sikntwizted

bethene said:


> I know,,, no drunken reapers! ????


I'm working on that!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I can't help ya' on the drunken reaper thing...I really am not supposed to drink due to health issues, though I'd have a small yummy drink on rare occasion, like when I had a little of the AP shots I made. 
Also, I have very recently found that even a sip of alcohol actually causes me cramping neck pain, like I'm suddenly allergic to it!! It has nothing to do with my health issues, either. It's really odd. No more yummy drinks for me, I suppose.  I can still be fun without the alcohol, though!!
I did, however, have some nice hot apple cider with vanilla cream tonight!


----------



## Teresa M

MissMandy said:


> Sheesh it's been quiet in here lately. WTH?! lol


I have had to stick to naptime and after bedtime all weekend and no shenanigans for me this weekend. I had my youngest Grandbaby (Alex) overnight on Friday and my oldest Grandbaby (Victoria) last night and tonight. She was supposed to go home tonight after dinner, but while we were eating hy husband said "Are you ready to go see Mommy and Daddy?" and Tori said "Nooooooooooo!!!!!!"! When we finished eating, I picked her up and asked her again. I got the same response. So, I asked her if she wanted to stay with Meme and PopPop again, she put her head down on my shoulder and very quietly said yes. She is 26 months old. How do you make her go after that? I couldn't. So, I texted my daughter and asked if she could stay another night. After getting all settled for bed and having a reading of Puff The Magic Dragon, she went right to sleep!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

you can always have a Virgin..

Virgin drink perv!!  Sobe had a Coconut drink that was tasty back in the day no clue if they still have it.. hmmm I do need to cut back


----------



## Teresa M

I did actually get some victim work done during naptime today. My husband thinks that I am crazy. LOL We are in the whole Halloween thing together, but he is not a crafty person. When I finished with the main cutting, he realized what I had done and said, "You just cut all of those out? Like, just now, did all of that?" Well, yeah.


----------



## hallorenescene

doesn't that mean sikntwizted is now officially part of the gift. I mean, he goes so well with it. gonna be hard to ship a 6'? glittered guy. say, you got a kilt?
missmandy, you got some cool items. those glasses are really really cool.


----------



## sikntwizted

hallorenescene said:


> doesn't that mean sikntwizted is now officially part of the gift. I mean, he goes so well with it. gonna be hard to ship a 6'? glittered guy. say, you got a kilt?


*insert random Twilight joke here* Nah, no kilt. But cows paid for college. So, that's a hint!


----------



## MissMandy

Oo oo oo *raises hand* perhaps.....a cowboy?!


----------



## bethene

Theresa, my friends grandsons call her meme too! So cute, and your little grand daughter sounds so adorable. 

Oh sikntwisted, a cowboy, ??!


----------



## Teresa M

bethene said:


> Theresa, my friends grandsons call her meme too! So cute, and your little grand daughter sounds so adorable.
> 
> Oh sikntwisted, a cowboy, ??!


She is; she woke up at 4:30 this morning and I put her in bed with me until she fell back to sleep. She was laying snuggled up to me for a few minutes when all of a sudden, she turned and flopped across my chest with her arms spread out in a hug and says, I love you Meme. I melted right there!


----------



## Teresa M

Oh, she is already getting geared up for Halloween! We walked past the Halloween aisle in Kroger last night and she pointed down the aisle and said please, please, please! She calls werewolves bad dogs. LOL She knew all of the creatures; needless to say, my daughter is a Halloween fan also!


----------



## Bethany

When my daughter was about 1 1/2 Frankenstein was her boyfriend. It started with my Dad. We'd go visit and Mom & Dad had a 2' cardboard jointed Frank. Grandpa would hold up Frank & they would dance with Ashley. She used to go to stores and see Frankenstein on cards and such and say "Look mama, it's my boyfriend!" Everytime she saw him. The looks I got from people were amazing. One lady said, "that is awful". I just turned to her and said "at least she doesn't judge people by their looks" she walked away. Now of course with my daughter being 20 she Hates when I share the store or say Frank was her 1st boyfriend.
Hopefully for me Grandbabies are at least 10 years away. She is in her 3rd year of college & has many move to go to get the PHD


----------



## MissMandy

Her boyfriend LOL so cute. I use to have a crush on the scarecrow from The Wizard of Oz


----------



## Hearts1003

Well hello my forum friends!!! Hope all is good with everyone! 

I have been very busy working on Secret Reaper, Card Exchange and a couple other boxes I am sending to a couple other forum friends. 

I am so far behind on this thread I'll never catch up. lol


----------



## booswife02

OMG OMG OMG!! I hope that box is coming to my house Saki.Girl  I'm sure your victim will love it


----------



## bethene

hey,,, every one;; several folks said they would do the rescue reaper if needed, and like a dummy can not find my list, I am so hoping we do not need them,, but any one willing please contact me,,, I am already rescuing one , for reasons I best not go into on here,, so if you are willing,,, I thank you from the bottom of my heart,, I know not every one can afford to, so please do not feel bad, I know of a few who I know in their heart would love to, but just can not... at this point, that is what cards life has dealt, maybe later you will get a different hand!


----------



## CornStalkers

Is it possible that my Victim hasn't posted in over a year? I looked up their latest posts and the most recent was 2012.


----------



## bethene

so sorry corn stalkers,, some times people come on and read and do not post,,, this make is not as much fun,, I have briefly thought of having 20 post with in the previous months, but several people join and do a good job shipping, but are not posters, so is this fair to them either, as well as , with like the 188 that joined this year, I simply do not have time to check their pages and seen if they have enough posts,, so do not know how to handle this,


----------



## Bethany

I say go from their list & if that is not really great. Give 'em what you want or General halloween stuff. If they are on this forum, anything Halloween or halloween realated should make a great gift. think candles, napkins, plates, some mice, bugs, pumpkins, ribbon, etc.

I just realized I have another items I planned for my victim & didn't do it yet!! EEEEKkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Bethany said:


> I say go from their list & if that is not really great. Give 'em what you want or General halloween stuff. If they are on this forum, anything Halloween or halloween realated should make a great gift. think candles, napkins, plates, some mice, bugs, pumpkins, ribbon, etc.
> 
> I just realized I have another items I planned for my victim & didn't do it yet!! EEEEKkkkkkkkkkkk


Glitter bomb muahahahahahahaaaa
yes general halloween thats what i meant yess!


----------



## MissMandy

*crickets*


----------



## Bethany

MissMandy said:


> *crickets*


I actually heard them in my head! LMAO


----------



## DeadMonique

Finished getting all of my stuff together today  gonna wrap it all up and send it tomorrow most likely! I was planning on waiting until friday the 13th but screw that! The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## Bethany

I have to make a trip to the storage units. Missing an element needed for a project, HOWEVER, someone will be getting something in the mail this week. 
Hilda, watch your mail box later this week.  And yes I can tell her to watch her mail box - she is not my victim.


----------



## hallorenescene

Friday the thirteenth is still my scheduled plan. so if you get a package mailed out on the ninth, good chance it's from me. hopefully it will get there on the right day. that is the only clue i'm giving. 
miss mandy, i'm glad you said cowboy, I was like...HUH?


----------



## Bethany

wasn't it said somewhere "save a horse, ride a cowboy"?


----------



## Teresa M

Bethany said:


> wasn't it said somewhere "save a horse, ride a cowboy"?


Why, yes, yes it did!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Bethany said:


> wasn't it said somewhere "save a horse, ride a cowboy"?


*Me it was me who said that and I still stand by my words!! or rather ride by my words or rather ....shoot you know what i mean*


----------



## NOWHINING

homework! oh homework! why must you control my life!?


----------



## Pumpkin5

hallorenescene said:


> Friday the thirteenth is still my scheduled plan. so if you get a package mailed out on the ninth, good chance it's from me. hopefully it will get there on the right day. that is the only clue i'm giving.
> miss mandy, i'm glad you said cowboy, I was like...HUH?





Well, I am copying you......so....I am so doing whatever you do...... Get READY victim.....the package will be there on the 13th!!! Or a day before.....I am so...NOT.....kidding.....Hallorenscene is my IDOL................get used to it......


----------



## Bethany

NOWHINING said:


> homework! oh homework! why must you control my life!?


+++See Forum Name+++


----------



## NOWHINING

hahahahhahahahhahahahhahahhaha!!!


bethany said:


> +++see forum name+++


----------



## Pumpkin5

Bethany said:


> wasn't it said somewhere "save a horse, ride a cowboy"?




If I am doing the riding......I don't mind who it is on (i.e. riding.)..........just saying........................


----------



## hallorenescene

well, if you get a gift on the 13th, it will be from pumpkin 5 or me. we have anyone else?


----------



## obcessedwithit

Ok ..............look out .....................finished my gifts today............... just got to pack up and ship to somewhere close to.......................................you! bawahahahaha............


----------



## Bethany

hallorenescene said:


> well, if you get a gift on the 13th, it will be from pumpkin 5 or me. we have anyone else?


Hopefully me too!! I'm trying.


----------



## "i got a rock!"

hallorenescene said:


> well, if you get a gift on the 13th, it will be from pumpkin 5 or me. we have anyone else?


I think the 13th will be my lucky day and my victims


----------



## bethene

Well, mine will not be done to mail in time for the 9th shipping. But did work on it for a while tonight. Now waiting for the glue gun to heat up, the first one stopped 'shooting'. So had to get out another one, then will have a couple gifts done. The biggest one I did not have time to work on, spent the day with my daughter today. But am at least getting something done!


----------



## NOWHINING

I am working on Halloween Cards for the Card Exchange... Am I in trouble?


----------



## ondeko

I had a 14 hour day at work today. Even though I was dead tired when I got home I put in some time at the torch and made a couple of glass skull pendants instead of working on my reaper projects. I'll snap photos and post them to the craft thread. tomorrow or Wed I'll get cracking on the reaper stuff.


----------



## Bethany

Ondeko, hope the weekend was a success for you!


----------



## NOWHINING

I am wrapping a gift!!


----------



## hallorenescene

pumpkin5, Bethany, I got a rock, or me! now won't this baffle them. lol. 
ondeko, I hope you had good luck too. will be checking out your craft.
nowhining, that is great you are doing the card exchange, I had to bow out this year. maybe next year.


----------



## bethene

Got the stuff done I was working on. So feel like I accomplished something!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Good morning reapers! I may or may not get my package mailed today. I can't wait to see if anyone gets reaped or teased today!


----------



## im the goddess

No reaper crafting for me over the weekend. I did buy a few things Saturday for another project. Had to focus on cleaning the house and doing accounting for the my son's boy scout troop. The goddess has been slacking in that area. Bad goddess


----------



## bethene

Yeah, sometimes life tends to get in the way of doing our fun things, I have not been as gung how as I should have been, buckle down time


----------



## ondeko

Hey everyone, thanks for the good wishes. they paid off I sold a pair of my Dia de los Muertos full face masks, one of the death eater masks, 4 or 5 pirate masks, and a lot of fairy masks. I sold some of my glass work and a handful of wands as well, so 3 days in the dust was totally work the effort. I have a month before my next show so I have the time and cash to buckle down and make reaper projects happen. So pay attention Victim--you now have my complete and undivided attention.


----------



## bethene

That is so great, so happy for you, selling you art so well!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I am so happy it's going well for you onedecko. I know I admire your crafts.


----------



## Immortalia

LMAO Bethany, you are SO naughty!!!!! I love it! 



Bethany said:


> I have to make a trip to the storage units. Missing an element needed for a project, HOWEVER, someone will be getting something in the mail this week.
> Hilda, watch your mail box later this week.  And yes I can tell her to watch her mail box - she is not my victim.


----------



## Immortalia

......I feel your pain. 



NOWHINING said:


> homework! oh homework! why must you control my life!?


So, I got some shopping in over the weekend...but not much else. I was feeling a bit under the weather. BUT.....it gave my hubby time to get my foam and "gear" all out of storage and I will be a gift/prop makin' maniac by week's end!!!! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA............... I am SO excited!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

tried clear coating some paint on glass...for the second time...and once again did not try clear....so i give up and I hope my victim is still pleased with it.


----------



## Immortalia

I'm quite certain that I will love whatever you make me!!!!!


----------



## MissMandy

This thread has been so quiet the past few days that I've had time to make the cake that I've been promising the hubs for a couple of weeks now lol ....even though he doesn't deserve it


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Looks delishious mandy!


----------



## bethene

Yummy, Mandy!! Due to my diet, I have not had cake in a really long time,,! It looks so good!


----------



## Immortalia

The cake looks amazing Mandy, you should take it to work with you and not share it with Mr. Racetrack.....


----------



## MissMandy

Thanks guys 



Immortalia said:


> The cake looks amazing Mandy, you should take it to work with you and not share it with Mr. Racetrack.....


Bahahaha I know right?


----------



## ALKONOST

Looks delicious, Mandy! You must forgive easier than I do. Mine would still be having to make his own meals... I can hold a grudge like nobody's business!!  Send me a piece of that cake and I'll even hold yours if ya want


----------



## MissMandy

Hahaha if I made him make his own meals, he'd be eating pb&j every day!


----------



## ALKONOST

MissMandy said:


> Hahaha if I made him make his own meals, he'd be eating pb&j every day!


OH WELL!  When I met my husband.. the extent of his meal making was macaroni with ketchup and butter. Turns my stomach even talking about it


----------



## ALKONOST

and I like your plate in the background.. Super cute!!


----------



## Bethany

ALKONOST said:


> OH WELL!  When I met my husband.. the extent of his meal making was macaroni with ketchup and butter. Turns my stomach even talking about it


I actually gasped!! And I thought it was bad that my husband was cooking boneless, skinless chicken breast in the microwave on a plate. YUCK!

Mandy Cake looks delish! I think you should just send each of us a piece, and keep one for yourself, of course. 

OH I got a teaser today!!!


----------



## MissMandy

I actually like spaghetti and ketchup LOL. If I send y'all a piece it would be all mushy by the time it got to yous lol. Plus it needs to be kept cold cause of the filling. 

Oo oo....what was your teaser, Bethany??


----------



## ALKONOST

Bethany said:


> I actually gasped!! And I thought it was bad that my husband was cooking boneless, skinless chicken breast in the microwave on a plate. YUCK!
> 
> Mandy Cake looks delish! I think you should just send each of us a piece, and keep one for yourself, of course.
> 
> OH I got a teaser today!!!


haha... I guess it's good that it was boneless and skinless... either way sounds pretty gross though. Gonna show us a pic of your teaser?


----------



## Bethany

Posted in the pic thread.


----------



## sikntwizted

I hate how my Internet goes out every time it rains. If a frog pee's the wrong direction, I get flashing lights on the modem. Not cool!


----------



## Teresa M

hallorenescene said:


> well, if you get a gift on the 13th, it will be from pumpkin 5 or me. we have anyone else?


I really like the idea! I am shooting for that; we'll see.


----------



## Teresa M

MissMandy said:


> I actually like spaghetti and ketchup LOL. If I send y'all a piece it would be all mushy by the time it got to yous lol. Plus it needs to be kept cold cause of the filling.
> 
> Oo oo....what was your teaser, Bethany??


Ooooo, filling? What is the filling?


----------



## WitchyKitty

sikntwizted said:


> I hate how my Internet goes out every time it rains. If a frog pee's the wrong direction, I get flashing lights on the modem. Not cool!


I feel for ya' that you have touchy internet connections...but the frog pee comment made me giggle, lol.


----------



## MissMandy

Teresa M said:


> Ooooo, filling? What is the filling?


This reminded me of the commercial for Beggin Strips LOL. Bacon?! Where's the bacon?! Gotta have my bacon! lmao Anywho  It's a chocolate whipped cream filling, like a mousse.


----------



## WitchyKitty

...Victim.......Do you feel as if something is watching you...something close, but unseen? Do you feel as if something spooky and unknown is slowly creeping up on you?


----------



## Teresa M

Well, I got out of work nice and early; I clocked out at 11:05. However, while I was stopped at Hobby Lobby, my husband called to say he was out early also (which _never_ happens!) He asked if I wanted to meet at The Pour House for "lunch" (drinks and apps). So, instead of spending ALL afternoon on my victim's projects, I am only going to be spending a few hours on them. His fault! I did have luck at Hobby Lobby though! I was rethinking the main project that I had thought would be great for my victim, I found something today that remakes it great! I can't wait now!


----------



## Teresa M

MissMandy said:


> This reminded me of the commercial for Beggin Strips LOL. Bacon?! Where's the bacon?! Gotta have my bacon! lmao Anywho  It's a chocolate whipped cream filling, like a mousse.


Haaahaaha! Yeah! Sounds good though!

How come sometimes the This Post Is Killer button is missing?


----------



## Bethany

Will spray paint work on glass? It isn't something that will be eaten off or drank from.
Gawd! I have glitter all over my keyboard from the signs I bought at DG.


----------



## MissMandy

WitchyKitty said:


> ...Victim.......Do you feel as if something is watching you...something close, but unseen? Do you feel as if something spooky and unknown is slowly creeping up on you?


Actually, I DID have that feeling a couple hours ago! Was it you?!


----------



## MissMandy

Teresa M said:


> How come sometimes the This Post Is Killer button is missing?


Just refresh the page, it should be there


----------



## WitchyKitty

MissMandy said:


> Actually, I DID have that feeling a couple hours ago! Was it you?!


Hmmmm...maybe? Lol...


----------



## Immortalia

Ew ew ew ew ew ew ew! I must've been making an awful face after reading this....my co-worker got concerned and asked me if I was feelong alright! LOL 



ALKONOST said:


> OH WELL!  When I met my husband.. the extent of his meal making was macaroni with ketchup and butter. Turns my stomach even talking about it


----------



## sikntwizted

WitchyKitty said:


> ...Victim.......Do you feel as if something is watching you...something close, but unseen? Do you feel as if something spooky and unknown is slowly creeping up on you?


To quote Spongebob "Do you ever get the feeling that... Someone wants to sell me something?!


----------



## MissMandy

Don't knock the spaghetti and ketchup til you try it! Cook the spaghetti and drain. Put back in pan and add a tbs or two of butter, stir til it's melted. Then add ketchup and some black pepper, stir til all mixed. It's good lol. It tastes like ketchup, but it doesn't lol. Hard to explain. It's like when using ketchup in a recipe...you know it's in there, but it's not ALL ketchup. Of course, if you don't like ketchup at all then you won't like it lol


----------



## "i got a rock!"

There he is! There he is! What happened? Did I faint? What did he leave me? Wait nooooooooooooooo come back, this is not from my Reaper!!! YOU OWE ME RESTITUTION UPS MAN!
Guess I’ll have to wait till the 13th


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Bethany said:


> Will spray paint work on glass? It isn't something that will be eaten off or drank from.
> Gawd! I have glitter all over my keyboard from the signs I bought at DG.


Apparently clear coat DOES NOT! I'm hoping when it dries it makes it look aged, and not like poop.


----------



## Bethany

Dr. Phibes said:


> Apparently clear coat DOES NOT! I'm hoping when it dries it makes it look aged, and not like poop.


How about modge podge to seal it if it isn't going to have to be washed or used for food or beverage, just decoration?


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Bethany said:


> How about modge podge to seal it if it isn't going to have to be washed or used for food or beverage, just decoration?


I'm too invested in my piece to wipe it all off and change directions at this point, but it may work for what you are doing. Thinking back, I am wishing I would of tried my hand at some sort of glass etching liquid or something along those lines.

You live and learn I suppose but my piece was looking good until the clear coat. Now, somewhat tainted.


----------



## Teresa M

Ohhhh, that stinks, Dr. Phibes. I'm sorry that it isn't working out for you. I don't think that I would ever even attempt to work on glass!


----------



## Bethany

Dr. Phibes said:


> I'm too invested in my piece to wipe it all off and change directions at this point, but it may work for what you are doing. Thinking back, I am wishing I would of tried my hand at some sort of glass etching liquid or something along those lines.
> 
> You live and learn I suppose but my piece was looking good until the clear coat. Now, somewhat tainted.


I have to deal with high humidity.  I am sure we will love your piece, when we get it.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany said:


> How about modge podge to seal it if it isn't going to have to be washed or used for food or beverage, just decoration?


I use Mod Podge to seal my labels on my glass jars. I always go a little over the sides of the labels (as I use it to glue them on and to seal over the top) and it's completely clear. The only thing I really see is if I make brush marks with it.


----------



## Bethany

WitchKitty, I use Gallery Glass Paints (white/clear) on my liquor bottles. That way I can hand wash them if needed.


----------



## ALKONOST

"i got a rock!" said:


> There he is! There he is! What happened? Did I faint? What did he leave me? Wait nooooooooooooooo come back, this is not from my Reaper!!! YOU OWE ME RESTITUTION UPS MAN!
> Guess I’ll have to wait till the 13th


ROFLMAO!!!!! Thanks for the laugh!!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I've never painted on glass and try to seal it. I am glad you are sharing your trials and errors. I may try it. I've seen on Pinterest I saw that you are supposed to be able to draw on a plate with Sharpies and bake it. Then use the plate. Has anyone tried that?


----------



## MissMandy

beautifulnightmare said:


> I've never painted on glass and try to seal it. I am glad you are sharing your trials and errors. I may try it. I've seen on Pinterest I saw that you are supposed to be able to draw on a plate with Sharpies and bake it. Then use the plate. Has anyone tried that?


I've never tried this myself, but I have also seen the pin you're referring to. I've also seen another pin, that there are special oil based sharpies that you're suppose to use for that.


----------



## The Auditor

sikntwizted said:


> I hate how my Internet goes out every time it rains. If a frog pee's the wrong direction, I get flashing lights on the modem. Not cool!


Satellite connection?


----------



## The Auditor

I go away for a couple days, and come back to 25 pages!

Which tells me y'all have been slacking....only 25???? Come on now, we can do better!


----------



## MissMandy

I tried man, but everyone was MIA this weekend!


----------



## im the goddess

I love that plate.


MissMandy said:


> This thread has been so quiet the past few days that I've had time to make the cake that I've been promising the hubs for a couple of weeks now lol ....even though he doesn't deserve it


----------



## Bethany

I actually went shopping a couple times over the weekend. Since hubby was on call I was on my own, which is much nicer as I'm not rushed and can look around more. In a 3 day span he had 9 call outs. We never go anywhere together or make plans when he is one call. That is a guaranteed way to have him get a call. 

Sign ups for Reaper 2 seem to be a bit slow. hopefully it will pick up since the Holiday weekend is over.


----------



## im the goddess

ALKONOST said:


> OH WELL!  When I met my husband.. the extent of his meal making was macaroni with ketchup and butter. Turns my stomach even talking about it


That was almost my extent of cooking. The hubs is a fabulous cook and baker too. He does all the cooking when he is home. He has for 25 years. He also does laundry. What a lucky person I am.


----------



## MissMandy

im the goddess said:


> I love that plate.


Thanks  I found it at Savers a couple of years ago. Only paid a few bucks for it


----------



## bethene

I love the plate also, so cool,! 

I got very little done today on my gifts, my daughter flew back to LA today , so depressed, did get a very little bit done, but my heart is just not in it.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Hey victim! Here's a teaser for ya. Part of your gift. See if you can figure this out! Mwahahahaha!


----------



## MissMandy

I looks like wrinkled granite LOL. Hmmm.....something paper mache'? 

I'm sorry bethie  I know how much you love having your daughter around.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Sublime Nightmare said:


> Hey victim! Here's a teaser for ya. Part of your gift. See if you can figure this out! Mwahahahaha!
> 
> View attachment 168023


Is it a mummy??


----------



## Bethany

I am thinking a book.


----------



## NOWHINING

Mom is wanting to try that too. But she was told that it had to be speical kind of marker??



beautifulnightmare said:


> I've never painted on glass and try to seal it. I am glad you are sharing your trials and errors. I may try it. I've seen on Pinterest I saw that you are supposed to be able to draw on a plate with Sharpies and bake it. Then use the plate. Has anyone tried that?


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Oh I feel like this is a Rumplestiltskin riddle! It's guessing the object instead of a name.


----------



## NOWHINING

okay.. I have a box... some tissue paper... four gifts wrapped... two gifts being waited on due to needing material but waiting for payday again... Still working on the cards... Making and IOU for Beatifulnightmare... Homework... and what else???? Not close to being done. But it is a start right?


----------



## hallorenescene

alkonost, was it you who sent the ups man fleeing down the lane to his vehicle. poor guy. well, teach him for bringing the wrong item.
bethie, I know you miss your daughter. i'm glad you guys got time together.
we use to paint on plates with markers when my mom was the scouts leader. years ago. she bought a kit. plates and markers. it was fun. my plate I kept till just a couple of years ago. it broke
pumpkin5, Bethany, I got a rock, Teresa m, or me! now won't this baffle them. lol.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I need more tissue paper!! for round two


----------



## Bethany

I need to find a box. for round 1


----------



## im the goddess

We have savers here now. I've done some shopping there.


----------



## Teresa M

bethene said:


> I love the plate also, so cool,!
> 
> I got very little done today on my gifts, my daughter flew back to LA today , so depressed, did get a very little bit done, but my heart is just not in it.


I am sorry that your daughter had to leave so soon. I don't kow what I would have done if my daughter had not moved back to TN. When she came for a visit when my Granddaughter was just two and a half months old, it about broke my heart when they went back to FL. I hope that you don't have to go so long between visits again; it is terrible. I hope that you feel better soon.


----------



## NOWHINING

I do believe the bed is calling my name. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene said:


> I love the plate also, so cool,!
> 
> I got very little done today on my gifts, my daughter flew back to LA today , so depressed, did get a very little bit done, but my heart is just not in it.


{{Hugs}} I'm sorry you are feeling sad, bethene! I hope you get to see her again, soon, and in the meantime, I hope we can cheer you up a bit!! {{more hugs}}


----------



## WitchyKitty

Whew! My victim got her gifts today...she seems to have liked them and they are all in one piece!  I was sooooo worried!


----------



## tbishop

Darn it, I was hoping WitchyKitty was my reaper. Back to the drawing board....


----------



## ALKONOST

Soooooooooooooooo who's my reaper?


----------



## ondeko

For painting on glass I usually use Pebeo Vitrea 160, a heat hardening transparent paint. A friend uses the Pebeo porcelain 150 for opaque color, but since they set at different temperatures you would have to paint the higher temp colors and set them first then paint the lower temp colors and set them. I haven't tried using both types yet, but it's on my 'to do' list.

I did a little work on my reaper gifts today. I may have to find one of those cake plates that keeps popping up in the thread to paint.

Here's a teaser pic:









I pulled a couple decent glass skulls from the kiln this morning. I'll get photos taken in the next day or 2.


----------



## Hollows Eva

ondeko said:


> for painting on glass i usually use pebeo vitrea 160, a heat hardening transparent paint. A friend uses the pebeo porcelain 150 for opaque color, but since they set at different temperatures you would have to paint the higher temp colors and set them first then paint the lower temp colors and set them. I haven't tried using both types yet, but it's on my 'to do' list.
> 
> I did a little work on my reaper gifts today. I may have to find one of those cake plates that keeps popping up in the thread to paint.
> 
> Here's a teaser pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i pulled a couple decent glass skulls from the kiln this morning. I'll get photos taken in the next day or 2.


for meeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva

omg WORK buggar off, I need to sit and read all the posts and watch the pics, and I especially need to WORK ON MY VICS GIFT! Grr. At least I have now decided on the WHAT and bought some stuff to make it, now I just need people to stop needing ME so i can go back to being a halloweengeek!


----------



## hallorenescene

ondeko, hollow eva perhaps your victim? lol


----------



## MissMandy

Good morning boils and ghouls. And what a lovely morning it is! There's a chill in the air and the humidity had gone way down. Makes me one happy ghoul


----------



## vwgirl

Got a teaser in the mail yesterday.  Im so ready.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

MissMandy said:


> Good morning boils and ghouls. And what a lovely morning it is! There's a chill in the air and the humidity had gone way down. Makes me one happy ghoul


You're welcome. You know *I* got the nice weather here...coz i'm leaving friday and won't be here to enjoy it. Argh! LOL.


----------



## NOWHINING

(GASP!!!) I WAS TEASED BY MY SECRET REAPER!!!!!! I really did not think it would happen to me.


----------



## Ophelia

I'm back! Holy cow, I've got over 50 pages on this thread, plus almost the entire pictures thread. I'll see you in another week!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

I've got the box packed and ready to go! Now, when will I ship??


----------



## MissMandy

wickedwillingwench said:


> You're welcome. You know *I* got the nice weather here...coz i'm leaving friday and won't be here to enjoy it. Argh! LOL.


Oh that stinks lol. At least the weather is going to (probably) just continue to get more fall-like!


----------



## hallorenescene

nice tease no whining


----------



## wickedwillingwench

MissMandy said:


> Oh that stinks lol. At least the weather is going to (probably) just continue to get more fall-like!


it will be ok, tho...autumn is already visiting in Ireland and Scotland.


----------



## ondeko

good morning! Took yesterday off and mostly slept--trying to catch up on what sleep I missed over the weekend. time to get back to work. I was going to post another teaser pic but my wife threw away the empty candy corn bag before I could snap a photo of it.


----------



## MissMandy

wickedwillingwench said:


> it will be ok, tho...autumn is already visiting in Ireland and Scotland.


Bring back a sexy man in a kilt! lmao


----------



## Immortalia

Have you tried any of the glass art products? They are amazing for decorating windows so I don't see why they wouldn't work on a glass, water WILL damage the paint though, so you'll have to seal it somehow....they may have a product for it too. It's made by Plaid, I'll have to see if I can find it online for you, but Michael's used to carry it, and AC Moore does too I believe.



Dr. Phibes said:


> Apparently clear coat DOES NOT! I'm hoping when it dries it makes it look aged, and not like poop.


----------



## Immortalia

AHAH! I just got to this post! Dr Phibes, this was the same product that I was talking about, I just couldn't think of the name and am not at home to go grab a bottle! LOL Great minds and all that I suppose.....



Bethany said:


> WitchKitty, I use Gallery Glass Paints (white/clear) on my liquor bottles. That way I can hand wash them if needed.


----------



## Immortalia

Hmmmm, maybe something corpsed????? Whatever it is, it is delishiously disgusting looking!!



Sublime Nightmare said:


> Hey victim! Here's a teaser for ya. Part of your gift. See if you can figure this out! Mwahahahaha!
> 
> View attachment 168023


----------



## WitchyKitty

Wondering what my reaper will come up with for me...


----------



## ALKONOST

I hit 4 local stores this morning and still hardly anything out for Halloween. I'm getting nervous about finding what I want for my victim. Looks like I might be pushing it up til the deadline unless our stores get off there butts and put the stuff up already!!!


----------



## Immortalia

Dollar General, Dollar Tree, CVS, AC Moore, and Wal-Mart. Those are the only stores I have seen so far with their Halloween/Fall Harvest stuff out. It's slim pickings out there, but that just gets the creative juices flowing more for me! <shrugs>


----------



## ALKONOST

Immortalia said:


> Dollar General, Dollar Tree, CVS, AC Moore, and Wal-Mart. Those are the only stores I have seen so far with their Halloween/Fall Harvest stuff out. It's slim pickings out there, but that just gets the creative juices flowing more for me! <shrugs>


Oh I'm not for lack of ideas. My victim specified no homemade items though. I do have ideas about what I'd like to get... I'd just like more to choose from. My DT only has two end caps of Halloween. They finally cleared off the school items so, I suspect in another couple of days they'll have more stuff out. My Walgreens only has candy out... Family dollar store has very few items  I'll be heading back to Boise at the end of the week. Maybe the Walmart I usually visit will finally have put up the rest of their stuff.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Immortalia said:


> Dollar General, Dollar Tree, CVS, AC Moore, and Wal-Mart. Those are the only stores I have seen so far with their Halloween/Fall Harvest stuff out. It's slim pickings out there, but that just gets the creative juices flowing more for me! <shrugs>


Don't forget Marshalls/TJ Max/HomeGoods...they have so much Halloween stuff I want it's crazy!!


----------



## ALKONOST

WitchyKitty said:


> Don't forget Marshalls/TJ Max/HomeGoods...they have so much Halloween stuff I want it's crazy!!


All great ideas! But, I'll have to wait until I get up to Boise. I'm very limited here


----------



## WitchyKitty

ALKONOST said:


> All great ideas! But, I'll have to wait until I get up to Boise. I'm very limited here


Yeah, we don't have TJMax or HomeGoods here either...we have to drive about and hour and a half away. Homegoods had so much...but I didn't wanna spend the money, and now I'm regretting a few things I didn't buy! I know they will be gone by the time we make it back up there. There was this vintage "BOO" owl eyes light up sign I wanted SOOOO badly...
As for SR gifts, I think stores should start putting stuff up like, right now, because Labor Day is over. I bet you'll find somethings very soon here that you can buy.
Do you have a Big Lots near you? Menards? I know they both have Halloween stuff out!


----------



## ALKONOST

WitchyKitty said:


> Yeah, we don't have TJMax or HomeGoods here either...we have to drive about and hour and a half away. Homegoods had so much...but I didn't wanna spend the money, and now I'm regretting a few things I didn't buy! I know they will be gone by the time we make it back up there. There was this vintage "BOO" owl eyes light up sign I wanted SOOOO badly...
> As for SR gifts, I think stores should start putting stuff up like, right now, because Labor Day is over. I bet you'll find somethings very soon here that you can buy.
> Do you have a Big Lots near you? Menards? I know they both have Halloween stuff out!


Oh you have no idea how I wish there was a Menards here in Idaho. I miss that store... badly. None of our local stores here in Emmett have much out yet. I checked 4 of them this morning. When I head up to Boise on Friday.. Big Lots was one I'd like to check out for sure.. they usually have really cool stuff. I just hope they have it out... Idaho seems to be way behind everyone else.


----------



## sikntwizted

A bunch of stores around me are starting to put stuff out. I think I'll put together a teaser. Or maybe I sent one already. Maybe my victim already got it. Maybe I thought I sent one, but didn't, and now I'm stuck in a paradox. Maybe I'm actually still asleep, and this is just a dream. Is that unicorn really stabbing that dinosaur? Ow, my brain hurts...


----------



## ALKONOST

sikntwizted said:


> A bunch of stores around me are starting to put stuff out. I think I'll put together a teaser. Or maybe I sent one already. Maybe my victim already got it. Maybe I thought I sent one, but didn't, and now I'm stuck in a paradox. Maybe I'm actually still asleep, and this is just a dream. Is that unicorn really stabbing that dinosaur? Ow, my brain hurts...


That made me dizzy just reading that


----------



## Immortalia

Ok, so just out of morbid curiousity, I checked out the members list.....do you realize that there is 19 pages of member names that have some for of the word Halloween???? 19!!!!! Sheesh! I guess people around here really DO like Halloween, who knew?


----------



## MissMandy

My victim may be getting some tomatoes from my garden, cause I dunno what to do with all of them!


----------



## ALKONOST

MissMandy said:


> My victim may be getting some tomatoes from my garden, cause I dunno what to do with all of them!


A couple jars of homemade garden salsa would be pretty awesome  I have way more zuccini and cucumbers than I know what to do with.. and my neighbors started refusing anymore. Then the other day I saw that the squash bugs finally got the better of my zuccini plants. Oh well... I'm a little tired of coming up with ways to use zuccini. I even made zuccini brownies... lol


----------



## MissMandy

I've already made salsa and tomato sauce lol. My zucchini and cucumber plants weren't that great this year. But my summer squash however.....good lawd! I made some chicken squash soup and froze it for cooler months.


----------



## kallie

Teaser pic for mah victim, which could be anyone of you! Muahahaha


----------



## ALKONOST

Must be for me cuz I love to decorate with spiders... woo hoo!!!!


----------



## Immortalia

Very nice Kallie, I will be waiting anxiously for my thoughtful gift. 


Hey, wait! One of those pics is of the Headless Horseman!!!!!! Woo-Hoo, I cannot wait if it is me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALKONOST

Immortalia said:


> Very nice Kallie, I will be waiting anxiously for my thoughtful gift.


Don't be alarmed if you see me sitting on your front porch waiting..... just sayin'


----------



## Teresa M

Well, I went searching for men in kilts to make a smart remark about bringing back the men in kilts but it kind of backfired on me. I found this picture of Adam Levine in a kilt; that is such a double whammy for me!


----------



## Terra

A 180 page thread!!!!?

Well, guess I'll just dive in here and tease my Secret Reapee. Your tombstone is rockin' so far _(yes - that's a hint). _And here's a picture:


----------



## MissMandy

Adam....oh Adam. *drools* Oh to be in the front row of that concert  I had the please of seeing Maroon5 in concert when they first came out. Put on an awesome show.....and I won a signed canvas by the entire band  

I only hope to be a lucky recipient of an original Terra stone some day!


----------



## ALKONOST

Teresa M said:


> View attachment 168220
> Well, I went searching for men in kilts to make a smart remark about bringing back the men in kilts but it kind of backfired on me. I found this picture of Adam Levine in a kilt; that is such a double whammy for me!


OMG... double whammy is right!!! I wonder how upset my hubby would be if I put a big poster up of Adam wearing a kilt in our bedroom.. ha!


----------



## MissMandy

ALKONOST said:


> OMG... double whammy is right!!! I wonder how upset my hubby would be if I put a big poster up of Adam wearing a kilt in our bedroom.. ha!


On the ceiling? lmao


----------



## ALKONOST

MissMandy said:


> On the ceiling? lmao


HAHA... you know it!


----------



## ALKONOST

Terra said:


> A 180 page thread!!!!?
> 
> Well, guess I'll just dive in here and tease my Secret Reapee. Your tombstone is rockin' so far _(yes - that's a hint). _And here's a picture:


Terra!!! Is it for me?


----------



## ALKONOST

It's getting closer to the SR deadline and it's getting to me! I all but fall outta my chair when the pugs bark now


----------



## im the goddess

ALKONOST said:


> Oh I'm not for lack of ideas. My victim specified no homemade items though. I do have ideas about what I'd like to get... I'd just like more to choose from. My DT only has two end caps of Halloween. They finally cleared off the school items so, I suspect in another couple of days they'll have more stuff out. My Walgreens only has candy out... Family dollar store has very few items  I'll be heading back to Boise at the end of the week. Maybe the Walmart I usually visit will finally have put up the rest of their stuff.


PM me if you are looking for anything specific. We have most of the major stores here. I know we are getting crunched for time, if I needed to pick something up for you and get it out to you.


----------



## NOWHINING

putting out the decorations..... doing the inside first.


----------



## WitchyKitty

kallie said:


> Teaser pic for mah victim, which could be anyone of you! Muahahaha


OH! I think I know what the first pic is!!! I hope it's for meeee!!!


----------



## Bethany

Waiting patiently for my package(s) everyone is sending ME...


----------



## ALKONOST

im the goddess said:


> PM me if you are looking for anything specific. We have most of the major stores here. I know we are getting crunched for time, if I needed to pick something up for you and get it out to you.[/QUOTEI
> 
> Dunno why I couldn't PM the pic.. but, anyway if you'll be heading to Menards anytime soon... I'm looking for this bat. I used to have several of them but, the weather got the best of them. Thank you so much


----------



## Bethany

No Menards where I live too. It was our Favorite store for anything for the house, yard, etc. Oh & Halloween for me!


----------



## ALKONOST

Bethany said:


> No Menards where I live too. It was our Favorite store for anything for the house, yard, etc. Oh & Halloween for me!


Yes.. exactly. I remember their Halloween display being absolutely awesome. Their Christmas display was nice too.


----------



## kallie

You won't know until I send the package!! It could be anything. It could be a lie. It could be something terrible and gross and awful!! Hehehehe


----------



## The Auditor

You say "terrible and gross and awful" like that's a bad thing...


----------



## Bethany

kallie said:


> You won't know until I send the package!! It could be anything. It could be a lie. It could be something terrible and gross and awful!! Hehehehe


It must be coming to me!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Terra, you are such a tease! One day I might get lucky and be your victim!

Halloween prep is rolling along here! Right now it looks like Halloween threw up all over the house. Someday I will thin out my collection, but I never know if I'm going to need something for a future theme. I have gone through the garage, the closet under the stairs, and now I am halfway tunneled through in my Halloween room. My house had two laundry rooms, so one is just floor to ceiling props! What a mess! Hopefully everything will be organized in the next couple of days so I can start the inside. 

I use Froggy's scents on some props and most still have lingering scents of clove, haunted house, and gothic mansion. Gotta love that old musty smell!


----------



## "i got a rock!"

kallie said:


> You won't know until I send the package!! It could be anything. It could be a lie. It could be something terrible and gross and awful!! Hehehehe


I love Gross and terrible!!! send it my way.


----------



## Teresa M

ALKONOST said:


> im the goddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM me if you are looking for anything specific. We have most of the major stores here. I know we are getting crunched for time, if I needed to pick something up for you and get it out to you.[/QUOTEI
> 
> Dunno why I couldn't PM the pic.. but, anyway if you'll be heading to Menards anytime soon... I'm looking for this bat. I used to have several of them but, the weather got the best of them. Thank you so much
> 
> View attachment 168251
> 
> 
> 
> That bat is amazing! I have never had a Menards near me and it sure looks like I am missing out!
Click to expand...


----------



## Araniella

I see a spider....it MUST be for me!




kallie said:


> Teaser pic for mah victim, which could be anyone of you! Muahahaha


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*I know who my reaper is I know who my reaper is I know who my reaper is!!!! *


----------



## Spookilicious mama

WitchyKitty said:


> OH! I think I know what the first pic is!!! I hope it's for meeee!!!


*Hmmmmmm I dont think this is for me because I am convinced i know who my reaper is however id be happy to be wrong *


----------



## NOWHINING

making a gift for beautiful nightmare and my victim


----------



## Bethany

Finished a few more things for my victim today. Hope they like what I'm doing.......

Mailed an envelope to Hilda yesterday.


----------



## im the goddess

WitchyKitty said:


> Yeah, we don't have TJMax or HomeGoods here either...we have to drive about and hour and a half away. Homegoods had so much...but I didn't wanna spend the money, and now I'm regretting a few things I didn't buy! I know they will be gone by the time we make it back up there. There was this vintage "BOO" owl eyes light up sign I wanted SOOOO badly...
> As for SR gifts, I think stores should start putting stuff up like, right now, because Labor Day is over. I bet you'll find somethings very soon here that you can buy.
> Do you have a Big Lots near you? Menards? I know they both have Halloween stuff out!


Oh WitchyKitty, was one of these what you were thinking of? You said owl, but have you seen the cat?


----------



## ScaredyKat

Finished shopping for my victim today! FINALLY! I just have ONE more thing to finish. But my Elmer's glue seems to have grew legs and walked away... 
Have to pick up some tomorrow. Anyway, I'm including a detailed letter explaining why I bought a few things, and I also included a few homemade alcoholic beverage recipes!  Going to the post office tomorrow to see about a box! SOON VICTIM!!!


----------



## Bethany

Ok friends. Asking you all to send good vibes my way. House auction is tomorrow at 5:30 p.m. & really need it to go for a good price. So....all the good vibes you can send our way would be appreciated.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Sending TONS of good vibes your way! I need them back my way too! Job interview at my dream place tomorrow! 


Bethany said:


> Ok friends. Asking you all to send good vibes my way. House auction is tomorrow at 5:30 p.m. & really need it to go for a good price. So....all the good vibes you can send our way would be appreciated.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

hope it goes well for you Bethany GOOD Luck!!


----------



## Hearts1003

You got it Bethany!


----------



## Bethany

ScaredyKat said:


> Sending TONS of good vibes your way! I need them back my way too! Job interview at my dream place tomorrow!


Back at ya ScaredyKat. Good Luck!


----------



## im the goddess

Bethany and ScaredyKat: Besy of luck and best wishes for you both!


----------



## hallorenescene

kallie, it's the headless horseman. am I close? and a copy of that spider picture. am I on the right track?
terra, I am clueless, but I am sure it will be a great gift
i'm the goddess, those signs are delightful. I would have a hard time choosing between the two.
Bethany and scaredy-cat, good vibes in the air and on their way


----------



## ALKONOST

ok.. sending HUGE good vibes to Bethany and Scaredy-Cat!!! Good Luck to the both of you!!


----------



## ALKONOST

Teresa M said:


> ALKONOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> That bat is amazing! I have never had a Menards near me and it sure looks like I am missing out!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they were amazing! I had 16 of them hanging in my old maple tree back in Minnesota. If I had known they would be so hard to come by.. I would've bought all Menards had. im the goddess has been trying hard to help me find them too... so far no luck....... yet
Click to expand...


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Good luck, Bethany!


----------



## NOWHINING

am i your reaper?


Spookilicious mama said:


> *I know who my reaper is I know who my reaper is I know who my reaper is!!!! *


----------



## kallie

"Ya better better not pout and ya better not cry. The grim reaper is a-comin' to town and I just might die..."

This guy will be shipped out by the end of this week. Beer to scale


----------



## ALKONOST

kallie said:


> "Ya better better not pout and ya better not cry. The grim reaper is a-comin' to town and I just might die..."
> 
> This guy will be shipped out by the end of this week. Beer to scale


Love that box, Kallie! Great job! Now waiting for it is gonna kill me


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Indeed, Bethany and Scaredy-Cat, blessings to you both!

So done with this work week, (Work Sun-Wed, 1:30 pm to 1:30 am) so hope to finish my victim's reap in the next couple days. In the meantime, I have found that this Jim Beam Apple with a shot of butterscotch schnapps is like drinking a wonderful caramel apple...just saying!


----------



## hallorenescene

kallie, that is a nice big box. all the better to reap one with.


----------



## kallie

Johns53ton said:


> Shipping I don't think would be very cheap on it though..


I'm not sure if that comment was for me, but yep, my box is gonna cost a pretty penny to ship. I go WAY over the $20 budget every year, but I love shopping for my victim more than waiting for a gift. Somehow giving gifts has always been more fulfilling for me


----------



## kathy2008

kallie said:


> I'm not sure if that comment was for me, but yep, my box is gonna cost a pretty penny to ship. I go WAY over the $20 budget every year, but I love shopping for my victim more than waiting for a gift. Somehow giving gifts has always been more fulfilling for me


Hey, Kallie! How's your ankle? Are you all better? Sprained ankles are no joke. I fell in a parking lot hole and tore my achilles tendon & managed to chip my ankle bone, only took 3 months to be able to drive again.


----------



## Bethany

Thanks everyone. Not gonna lie, I am nervous as h-e-double hockey sticks. Just want to be able to move forward with our lives. 
Also not gonna lie that I absolutely LOVE the house we are selling in Ohio. 
http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/2738-Tamarack-Dr-Toledo-OH-43614/34632002_zpid/ 


Kallie, I cannot wait to take delivery of the box.


----------



## CornStalkers

Best of luck to you Bethany!!! I wish I still lived in Ohio.


----------



## Immortalia

LMAO Well then, someone better get their camera phone ready because there's gonna be a throw down on my front porch! 



ALKONOST said:


> Don't be alarmed if you see me sitting on your front porch waiting..... just sayin'


----------



## Bethany

CornStalkers said:


> Best of luck to you Bethany!!! I wish I still lived in Ohio.


Oh I am far from Ohio now. But for medical coverage for me & for my husband's health, we had to leave the cold.


----------



## ondeko

ALKONOST said:


> im the goddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM me if you are looking for anything specific. We have most of the major stores here. I know we are getting crunched for time, if I needed to pick something up for you and get it out to you.[/QUOTEI
> 
> Dunno why I couldn't PM the pic.. but, anyway if you'll be heading to Menards anytime soon... I'm looking for this bat. I used to have several of them but, the weather got the best of them. Thank you so much
> 
> View attachment 168251
> 
> 
> 
> there are 3 menards within a few miles of the studio or my wife's workplace. I can take a look to see if they have any.
Click to expand...


----------



## wickedwillingwench

kallie said:


> I'm not sure if that comment was for me, but yep, my box is gonna cost a pretty penny to ship. I go WAY over the $20 budget every year, but I love shopping for my victim more than waiting for a gift. Somehow giving gifts has always been more fulfilling for me


i go over as well but love it! It's so much fun!


----------



## kallie

kathy2008 said:


> Hey, Kallie! How's your ankle? Are you all better? Sprained ankles are no joke. I fell in a parking lot hole and tore my achilles tendon & managed to chip my ankle bone, only took 3 months to be able to drive again.


Thanks for checking in. That's too sweet! It's still sore and hasn't bothered me too much until today when I went grocery shopping and walked around the store for about an hour. Now I'm limping again. Sigh. But it could be worse!

'Tearing' sounds awful! I don't think I tore anything and I hope I don't ever


----------



## WitchyKitty

im the goddess said:


> Oh WitchyKitty, was one of these what you were thinking of? You said owl, but have you seen the cat?
> View attachment 168287


Yes! That's the one! Aww crumb...now there's TWO?! Hahahaha...oh boy...I love them both! Cats and owls are my faves! I think the owl one would go better in the space where I wanted to put it, though.


----------



## hallorenescene

kallie, i'm glad your ankle is better too. take more time though. you don't need to be overdoing it


----------



## Bethany

OK had to share for all you candy corn lovers. Just saw that there is Chocolate covered candy corn & Black berry cobler candy corn! A friend's daughter back in Ohio is participating in an ROTC Fundraiser! Looking to see if there is more.


----------



## Immortalia

Bethany, I think you just made Hallow's day!


----------



## Bethany

Immortalia said:


> Bethany, I think you just made Hallow's day!


I haven't seen it in a store. Wish they had a way to order online and have it delivered to whoever and still get credit to the kid/group.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Bethany said:


> Oh I am far from Ohio now. But for medical coverage for me & for my husband's health, we had to leave the cold.





Bethany said:


> OK had to share for all you candy corn lovers. Just saw that there is Chocolate covered candy corn & Black berry cobler candy corn! A friend's daughter back in Ohio is participating in an ROTC Fundraiser! Looking to see if there is more.


Well you have definitely got away from the cold, feels like hades out there lately!

Saw some Brach's candy corn at Walgreens, s'mores flavored and pumpkin spice flavored


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I cant wait to see who is reaped today!


----------



## hallorenescene

beautiful night mare, with that said, I think I will go hit the post office


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Bethany I have my newly acquired purple witches want in hand and I am using it to send nothing but good vibes your way *


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Ok, about to go finish up reaper's gift, before I do, have to share recipe I just smushed together and it worked soooo good. 

Steps MUST be followed correctly

Pour yourself a glass of Jim Beam Hardcore Cider Red Stag Bourbon on the rocks, (neat is acceptable as well) (and yes, it is just that good)

(I normally make cakes from scratch, but this worked well for time)
Get a spice cake box mix and mix in your kitchenaid. If you do not have a kitchenaid, get your significant other or someone special in your life to get you one. When batter is made, fold in a can of apple pie filling. Pour into prepared pans and cook as instructed. 

While baked cakes are cooling, get a jar of caramel topping and open up lid. Squeeze a bunch into your mouth (got to make sure it is good!) Now where you left a void, put in some of the Jim Beam Apple and stir with a chopstick or something. Lick the stir stick. Put the squeeze top back on and go to next step. 

Ok, found an icing recipe on Pinterest that I have tried and it so rocks. Basically take one block of cream cheese and one jar of fluff and mix. (this is where the kitchenaid really comes in handy!) add one t of vanilla, but in this case, I of course added the Jim Beam instead with a couple shots of caramel to make a caramel frosting.

Okay, assembly, (Oh wait forgot to add, while cake is cooling, sprinkle some of the Jim Beam over the cake, it keeps it moist. If you are not a drinker, always use a simple syrup on this step, it makes a huge difference)

One layer of cake, a thin layer of the caramel, a layer of the cream cheese frost, rinse repeat. You can drizzle some of the caramel on top for looks. As much of the Jim Beam that is added, the bourbon flavor is subtle, but it is so fall flavored! 

Alright, back to work

(Oh and as a side note, it makes a great desert to pork chops that were marinated in Jim Beam Apple then coated in pretzels to bake! )


----------



## Immortalia

Hmmmm, something tells me that if I get Br1m next year as a Victim......some bourbon will do! LOL That Does sound yummy however.....


----------



## ALKONOST

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Ok, about to go finish up reaper's gift, before I do, have to share recipe I just smushed together and it worked soooo good.
> 
> Steps MUST be followed correctly
> 
> Pour yourself a glass of Jim Beam Hardcore Cider Red Stag Bourbon on the rocks, (neat is acceptable as well) (and yes, it is just that good)
> 
> (I normally make cakes from scratch, but this worked well for time)
> Get a spice cake box mix and mix in your kitchenaid. If you do not have a kitchenaid, get your significant other or someone special in your life to get you one. When batter is made, fold in a can of apple pie filling. Pour into prepared pans and cook as instructed.
> 
> While baked cakes are cooling, get a jar of caramel topping and open up lid. Squeeze a bunch into your mouth (got to make sure it is good!) Now where you left a void, put in some of the Jim Beam Apple and stir with a chopstick or something. Lick the stir stick. Put the squeeze top back on and go to next step.
> 
> Ok, found an icing recipe on Pinterest that I have tried and it so rocks. Basically take one block of cream cheese and one jar of fluff and mix. (this is where the kitchenaid really comes in handy!) add one t of vanilla, but in this case, I of course added the Jim Beam instead with a couple shots of caramel to make a caramel frosting.
> 
> Okay, assembly, (Oh wait forgot to add, while cake is cooling, sprinkle some of the Jim Beam over the cake, it keeps it moist. If you are not a drinker, always use a simple syrup on this step, it makes a huge difference)
> 
> One layer of cake, a thin layer of the caramel, a layer of the cream cheese frost, rinse repeat. You can drizzle some of the caramel on top for looks. As much of the Jim Beam that is added, the bourbon flavor is subtle, but it is so fall flavored!
> 
> Alright, back to work
> 
> (Oh and as a side note, it makes a great desert to pork chops that were marinated in Jim Beam Apple then coated in pretzels to bake! )


Wow that sounds delicious!!! Now that you've made me drool.. all I have sweet to eat in the house is grapes. Guess those will have to work


----------



## beautifulnightmare

After reading BR1M's post I am so glad I got Reese cups at gas station. But that cake sounds like a little slice of fall heaven!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Ok, I am taking a small break from my victim's reap to say a word of thanks to the makers of Drylock and Gorilla Glue...thanks! That is all


----------



## ALKONOST

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Ok, I am taking a small break from my victim's reap to say a word of thanks to the makers of Drylock and Gorilla Glue...thanks! That is all


LOL.. a man of few words?


----------



## Immortalia

Agreed! And after a few slices too many, it becomes a little slice of fall-down heaven with all of that bourbon! LOL



beautifulnightmare said:


> After reading BR1M's post I am so glad I got Reese cups at gas station. But that cake sounds like a little slice of fall heaven!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Victim #1 should receive his/her package today!

Victim #2 should get theirs tomorrow. 

I can't wait ...*cackles and rubs her hands together in glee*.


----------



## Immortalia

TWO???? Wait, did I see that correctly?......<looks again after cleaning screen of monitor> Why YES! It does say two! Oooooo, that means I have a 50/50 chance of getting a wonderful SR goodie! I'll be the one standing at the end of my driveway ready to ambush the first UPS Van I see! Alkonost can come and help if she likes. 



wickedwillingwench said:


> Victim #1 should receive his/her package today!
> 
> Victim #2 should get theirs tomorrow.
> 
> I can't wait ...*cackles and rubs her hands together in glee*.


----------



## bethene

found a couple of smallish thing at the thrift store,,, and something I might go back to get for the 2nd reaper,, depending on my victim,, hope it isn't gone,, had it in my hands,, but only so much money right now,,,, but the more I thought of it, the more I think I might get it,, and if don't use it for the 2nd reaper, just add it to my stash!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Immortalia said:


> TWO???? Wait, did I see that correctly?......<looks again at her cleaning screen of monitor> Why YES! It does say two! Oooooo, that means I have a 50/50 chance of getting a wonderful SR goodie! I'll be the one standing at the end of my driveway ready to ambush the first UPS Van I see! Alkonost can come and help if she likes.


Immortalia, YOU passed the 'who's paying attention test!


Oh, gosh...let me explain better. Bethene assigned me a victim...and then I searched thru my old SR addresses and sent a package to another one outside the SR. Sorry to be confusing. Bethene didn't know about Victim #2. 
someday I will learn to be stealthy but i don't think today will be the day. 

now, let me go see what havoc i can wreak elsewhere. LOL.


----------



## Immortalia

YAY!! That means I win a prize....right???? I mean you must already have my address if you're my SR so....just send it there. Thank you!!! 



wickedwillingwench said:


> Immortalia, YOU passed the 'who's paying attention test!
> 
> ...now, let me go see what havoc i can wreak elsewhere. LOL.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Sorry, I am not a food artist, my wife makes the pretty cakes, I just experiment. And to squash any rumors before they start, sorry but I was not wearing my kilt while baking this cake!


----------



## MissMandy

BR1MSTON3 said:


> And to squash any rumors before they start, sorry but I was not wearing my kilt while baking this cake!


And why the hell not? lol Looks yummy!


----------



## bethene

Oh my, that sure does look so good!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

MissMandy said:


> And why the hell not?


I really don't know if you all can handle the image of a man in a kilt baking a cake


----------



## MissMandy

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I really don't know if you all can handle the image of a man in a kilt baking a cake


Lmao you just may be right about that


----------



## Immortalia

Wait......what? What looks yummy.......I'm so confused! 



MissMandy said:


> And why the hell not? lol Looks yummy!


----------



## Bethany

Well, it is done. House is sold. Did not get close to what we wanted, but did get enough pay off what we needed to pay off. On the bright side, my sister bought the house. So my Dad once again has a daughter living around the corner to spend time with.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Thank you everyone for wishing me luck! Just waiting to hear back now. Had a group interview and a one on one interview. They have to consult with each other, said it'd be about a week before I hear back. Still have my fingers crossed!
Bethany, I am sorry you didn't get as much as you had hoped, but I am SO glad it worked out for you!


----------



## ScaredyKat

Oh, and I bought the box for my reapers things to go in. Brought it home so I could wrap everything nice and neat. Shipping tomorrow if it goes as planned! We are on schedule!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*OMGOODNESS!! In the mail today!!....... An ominous Bat-fetti filled card with a grinning Jack on the front and a message inside!! Simply stated.... 
"SOON....!"

Made my day! Week! Month! So so sooooo excited! And not a single clue... Sneaky reaper! No return address... Nada. I could dust it for prints but hehe... They would be bat shaped no doubt! *


----------



## MissMandy

Immortalia said:


> Wait......what? What looks yummy.......I'm so confused!


The cake! lmao

I'm glad everything worked out for you, Bethany


----------



## NOWHINING

I think my Victim's gifts is almost done...... I think. Maybe it just needs a bigger box?


----------



## kallie

*Just shipped!*

Dear Victim,
According to USPS you should receive your package on Monday. Also, I purchased signature conformation to assure that you receive. I hope you are home to sign and don't have to make a trip to the post to pick up!


----------



## MissMandy

Still have a local item to get for my victim (I really don't get out during the week  ) Hoping to ship next week


----------



## beautifulnightmare

kallie said:


> *Just shipped!*
> 
> Dear Victim,
> According to USPS you should receive your package on Monday. Also, I purchased signature conformation to assure that you receive. I hope you are home to sign and don't have to make a trip to the post to pick up!


Ok I will stay around the house on Monday as long as it don't come when I pick my daughter up from school! can't wait


----------



## moonwitchkitty

*will be shipping tomorrow Victim Beware!! I may have gone over board *


----------



## NOWHINING

(sigh) I will just have to sleep on the porch then.... Unless I have to work then I will make my hubby sleep on the porch.



kallie said:


> *Just shipped!*
> 
> Dear Victim,
> According to USPS you should receive your package on Monday. Also, I purchased signature conformation to assure that you receive. I hope you are home to sign and don't have to make a trip to the post to pick up!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

MissMandy said:


> Still have a local item to get for my victim (I really don't get out during the week  ) Hoping to ship next week


Do NOT do this! Because of SR I am now addicted to Herbert's dark chocolate non=pareils in fall colors (has to be fall, the white just don't taste the same..LOL). Save yourself...RUN>>>RUN>>>>RUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNN!!!


----------



## msgatorslayer

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I really don't know if you all can handle the image of a man in a kilt baking a cake


This post is worthless without pics, lmao.


----------



## WitchyKitty

kallie said:


> *Just shipped!*
> 
> Dear Victim,
> According to USPS you should receive your package on Monday. Also, I purchased signature conformation to assure that you receive. I hope you are home to sign and don't have to make a trip to the post to pick up!


On no...Mondays are my run around and get things done days...I may not be home!!!


----------



## msgatorslayer

kallie said:


> *Just shipped!*
> 
> Dear Victim,
> According to USPS you should receive your package on Monday. Also, I purchased signature conformation to assure that you receive. I hope you are home to sign and don't have to make a trip to the post to pick up!


Aw, man. And to think that I said I'd work a Monday for the first time this year. Oh well, DH should be home.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

moonwitchkitty said:


> *will be shipping tomorrow Victim Beware!! I may have gone over board *


Oh, THANK YOU!!! no hurry to ship, tho...i'll be in europe for 2 weeks so take your time and make sure it's FULL of devilishly delights!! 50 pounds should be almost enough.


----------



## im the goddess

WitchyKitty said:


> Yes! That's the one! Aww crumb...now there's TWO?! Hahahaha...oh boy...I love them both! Cats and owls are my faves! I think the owl one would go better in the space where I wanted to put it, though.


If you are willing to pay shipping and the 12.99 it cost, I will send it to you. If you are interested, PM me.


----------



## creeperguardian

So was gonna ship today but i forgot address like a silly person so tommaro urghh mad at myself for that sorry victim but one more day.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Normally there are delivery trucks all up and down my little street daily...now, suddenly, as soon as people start shipping SR gifts, they have all just disappeared. Even the mailman has been rarely delivering!! I'm not sure what's worse...seeing them constantly and hoping they are bringing you a gift...or having none drive by at all and having no fun suspense as they drive near your house...


----------



## WitchyKitty

im the goddess said:


> If you are willing to pay shipping and the 12.99 it cost, I will send it to you. If you are interested, PM me.


Okie dokie, cool. I'll have to see how funds are after I get paid.


----------



## MissMandy

How cool is this?


----------



## WitchyKitty

MissMandy said:


> How cool is this?


Would go great with this:


----------



## MissMandy

That's a perfect match!


----------



## WitchyKitty

MissMandy said:


> That's a perfect match!


Lol, I thought so, too. I've actually been searching for skellie outfit parts...as I may do something like that for this Halloween. Haven't decided yet...


----------



## Miss Erie

MissMandy said:


> How cool is this?


Ummm, SUPER COOL!


----------



## NOWHINING

I have seen that! If I were skinny! DAMN YOU HALLOWEEN CANDIES!


----------



## MissMandy

Girl, what are you talking about? Curvy gals can rock that just as good!


----------



## Miss Erie

I have this, it's so cute!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Miss Erie said:


> I have this, it's so cute!
> 
> View attachment 168539


I would totally wear that, too!


----------



## ScaredyKat

All ready to ship!


----------



## NOWHINING

okay, then its just me then. I would wear it though.


MissMandy said:


> Girl, what are you talking about? Curvy gals can rock that just as good!


----------



## MissMandy

Oh I love that dress, Erie! 

Ewwww buggies! LOL Great looking package, Kat!


----------



## NOWHINING

that is really cute.



Miss Erie said:


> I have this, it's so cute!
> 
> View attachment 168539


----------



## kallie

Anybody know the official count for this years reaper?


----------



## ScaredyKat

Thanks! I'm pretty happy with how it turned out! 


MissMandy said:


> Oh I love that dress, Erie!
> 
> Ewwww buggies! LOL Great looking package, Kat!


----------



## MissMandy

kallie said:


> Anybody know the official count for this years reaper?


Don't know the exact #, but I believe it's 180 something.


----------



## sikntwizted

Does anyone know if it's dangerous to be coated head to toe in drylock? Don't ask...


----------



## wickedwillingwench

kallie said:


> Anybody know the official count for this years reaper?


i think bethene told me 188 for SR 1.


----------



## kallie

MissMandy said:


> Don't know the exact #, but I believe it's 180 something.


Amazing! I can't wait to see everyone's pics when everything is all shipped out and ripped open like Christmas day...erm...Halloween day!


----------



## MissMandy

sikntwizted said:


> Does anyone know if it's dangerous to be coated head to toe in drylock? Don't ask...


But I'm going to............what the what?!


----------



## The Auditor

BR1MSTON3 said:


> In the meantime, I have found that this Jim Beam Apple with a shot of butterscotch schnapps is like drinking a wonderful caramel apple...just saying!




That settles it...I have GOT to go hit the ABC store!


----------



## sikntwizted

Decided I was gonna try to be waterproof this year. Na, I just finished using some. Not sure why I don't use it more often. Gives the stones a nice finish.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Ok victim. I've decided I made you wait long enough. I will ship tomorrow on my way home from work.


----------



## sikntwizted

Oh, and the "something local" thing. I think I'll get some ditch water from my front yard. That should work right??


----------



## kallie

Just curious...Does anyone go _way_ over the budget for reaper every year? 

I love reaping and I can't help myself!! Lord! If I was a millionaire my victim would be the most spoiled person ever! I love to shop and I LOVE to victim shop!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Checked on my victim doesn't look like she has posted anywhere in the past few days  oh well they will get there gift next week regardless.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

darn that means Im not your vicitm mwk


----------



## moonwitchkitty

kallie said:


> Just curious...Does anyone go _way_ over the budget for reaper every year?
> 
> I love reaping and I can't help myself!! Lord! If I was a millionaire my victim would be the most spoiled person ever! I love to shop and I LOVE to victim shop!


I do every year  enjoy creating so there is always special goodies in store for them  and i also do teasers.


----------



## sikntwizted

kallie said:


> Just curious...Does anyone go _way_ over the budget for reaper every year?


I have $20 just in supplies for one of the gifts. It doesn't include the other stuff in there or shipping. Most people look at it as a suggestion. I choose to do that on my own, and I don't expect my reaper to spend much on me as I do it. I'm just that kinda guy. Gotta have a "happy victim!"


----------



## kallie

moonwitchkitty said:


> I do every year  enjoy creating so there is always special goodies in store for them  and i also do teasers.


Isn't it the best?! I don't care much for receiving gifts. Gathering a plethora of gifts and putting a smile on someone's face makes my heart flutter I really love my victim's gifts and I hope they open that package and have heart flutters as well!!


----------



## kallie

sikntwizted said:


> I have $20 just in supplies for one of the gifts. It doesn't include the other stuff in there or shipping. Most people look at it as a suggestion. I choose to do that on my own, and I don't expect my reaper to spend much on me as I do it. I'm just that kinda guy. Gotta have a "happy victim!"


Me too! I don't care about their suggestions lol! They are always gonna be spoiled by reaper-kallie!!


----------



## NOWHINING

One thing I learn about my ASL class. Trying to read a book called Access is hard!!! To much information overload!!! And I have two chapters to read!


----------



## Bethany

Cute Clothes! I love the corsette! Wish I could find one for me without paying out the nose!

Thank you everyone for well wishes and sending good vibes our way.
We will probably have to wait a bit longer to buy a house due to the outcome of the auction amount. To make me feel better, I'm gonna pick up a couple posable skeletons, when I find them to buy.


----------



## msgatorslayer

kallie said:


> Just curious...Does anyone go _way_ over the budget for reaper every year?
> 
> I love reaping and I can't help myself!! Lord! If I was a millionaire my victim would be the most spoiled person ever! I love to shop and I LOVE to victim shop!


Ya, I go over. It's the little craft embellishments that I spend a lot on. But when I buy them, I figure all the leftovers go in craft storage, so, not all of it counts, lol. And theres the 'oh, it only costs a dollar', why not?

It's so fun to make things for others that you know they'll appreciate.


----------



## "i got a rock!"

kallie said:


> Just curious...Does anyone go _way_ over the budget for reaper every year?
> 
> I love reaping and I can't help myself!! Lord! If I was a millionaire my victim would be the most spoiled person ever! I love to shop and I LOVE to victim shop!


ab•so•lute•ly, a happy victim makes me a happy reaper


----------



## Teresa M

wickedwillingwench said:


> Do NOT do this! Because of SR I am now addicted to Herbert's dark chocolate non=pareils in fall colors (has to be fall, the white just don't taste the same..LOL). Save yourself...RUN>>>RUN>>>>RUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNN!!!


Ooooooohhhhhh!!! I need to find those!


----------



## im the goddess

kallie said:


> Anybody know the official count for this years reaper?


I think Bethene said 188 yesterday.


----------



## WitchyKitty

kallie said:


> Just curious...Does anyone go _way_ over the budget for reaper every year?
> 
> I love reaping and I can't help myself!! Lord! If I was a millionaire my victim would be the most spoiled person ever! I love to shop and I LOVE to victim shop!


If I go by money actually spent, then I only went over a little bit. However, if you count all my craft supplies and wood I used that I already had at home, well, then I definitely went over! I chose not to count that stuff though, lol. I just tried to make my victim as happy as I could. If I had lots more money than I currently do I would totally spend even more, for sure. I don't expect my reaper to go over the budget or anything, though, just so they know!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I've gotta say...this forum is such a good group of people! I mean, we have Secret Reaper events where we all gift each other and desperately want to please our victims, people who gift other members just because they know it will make someone's day, then there are people who offer to help others find items they can't find in their towns, people who remember about events in other members lives and ask about them later, people who genuinely seem to care when another forum member is having a rough time for any reason...and let's not forget all the fun and banter that goes on all day and night! You guys are some of the nicest, funniest, friendliest and most giving people! 
Sorry to get all mushy and stuff, lol, just an observation of mine.


----------



## Miss Erie

WitchyKitty said:


> I've gotta say...this forum is such a good group of people! I mean, we have Secret Reaper events where we all gift each other and desperately want to please our victims, people who gift other members just because they know it will make someone's day, then there are people who offer to help others find items they can't find in their towns, people who remember about events in other members lives and ask about them later, people who genuinely seem to care when another forum member is having a rough time for any reason...and let's not forget all the fun and banter that goes on all day and night! You guys are some of the nicest, funniest, friendliest and most giving people!
> Sorry to get all mushy and stuff, lol, just an observation of mine.


I couldn't agree more WitchyKitty! I'm just sorry it took me so many years to de-lurk! I love it here!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

that is great Susie. my, she does get excited. lol
whoot whoo, miss mandy, that is very cool. ah yes, a little chilly that one be. lol. 
witchy kitty, those shoes are cool.
miss eerie, that is cool too. very sweet
scaredykat, that package will make someones day
sikntwisted, ewwww, ditch water! okay, you can count me out. ewwwww well, I woulda been happy. no ditch water please. lol.
and witchykitty, don't forget we help each other make things
okay, i'm poor, or I would do more. I love doing more. maybe next year. I am poor. hope my victim likes the gift. soon victim. Monday it will be coming your way. sure hope you like it.


----------



## NOWHINING

Excuse me while I go in the whining mode....


HOMEWORK! I SO FRICKING HATE YOU! I DO NOT UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU WANT FROM ME!!! I AM TRYING TO GIVE YOU THE ANSWERS AND EVEN FIND THEM FOR YOU! BUT NOOOOOOOO! YOU GOTTA MAKE IT HARD AND CONFUSING!

(Exit whining mode)

I do agree, this forum is just greatest thing ever and I enjoy everything here.


----------



## MissMandy

sikntwizted said:


> Oh, and the "something local" thing. I think I'll get some ditch water from my front yard. That should work right??


You sir, dare to mock the idea of local gifts?? If I ever get you as a victim, I'm sending you Portuguese blood sausage!  LoL



WitchyKitty said:


> I've gotta say...this forum is such a good group of people! I mean, we have Secret Reaper events where we all gift each other and desperately want to please our victims, people who gift other members just because they know it will make someone's day, then there are people who offer to help others find items they can't find in their towns, people who remember about events in other members lives and ask about them later, people who genuinely seem to care when another forum member is having a rough time for any reason...and let's not forget all the fun and banter that goes on all day and night! You guys are some of the nicest, funniest, friendliest and most giving people!
> Sorry to get all mushy and stuff, lol, just an observation of mine.


I couldn't agree more! We're more of a family than a forum


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Teresa M said:


> Ooooooohhhhhh!!! I need to find those!


http://www.hebertcandies.com/collec...roducts/specialty-gift-bags-nonpareils-easter

you would get the fall ones at this time of year. They are freakin delish!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

MissMandy said:


> You sir, dare to mock the idea of local gifts?? If I ever get you as a victim, I'm sending you Portuguese blood sausage!  LoL
> Yanno, as great as bethene is, i bet she could help you get that very special gift to sik even if they aren't your 'official' victim...bwahahahaha.
> 
> Um...yeah...blood sausage...that's the ONE thing I will avoiding while I'm in Ireland/Scotland...YUCK.


----------



## MissMandy

Hahaha I know right? Coming from a Portuguese family, I grew up eating it, so it's not all that weird to me. Andrew Zimmern of Bizarre Foods, was actually just in my city....and the blood sausage was one of the things featured lol. It's not as bad as one might think. If you weren't told what it was, you wouldn't know you were eating it.


----------



## kallie

WitchyKitty said:


> I've gotta say...this forum is such a good group of people! I mean, we have Secret Reaper events where we all gift each other and desperately want to please our victims, people who gift other members just because they know it will make someone's day, then there are people who offer to help others find items they can't find in their towns, people who remember about events in other members lives and ask about them later, people who genuinely seem to care when another forum member is having a rough time for any reason...and let's not forget all the fun and banter that goes on all day and night! You guys are some of the nicest, funniest, friendliest and most giving people!
> Sorry to get all mushy and stuff, lol, just an observation of mine.


For sure! This is the only forum I'm dedicated to and frequent on a semi-regular basis. Sometimes I used to peruse the IMDB forums and those people are monsters and not the good kind No one is moderating, people are calling names and being terrible to each other. I've literally got a queasy feeling in my guts before when reading some of those terrible things they say to each other!


----------



## WitchyKitty

hallorenescene said:


> and witchykitty, don't forget we help each other make things
> okay, i'm poor, or I would do more. I love doing more. maybe next year. I am poor. hope my victim likes the gift. soon victim. Monday it will be coming your way. sure hope you like it.


Lol, yes, we do help each other make things, too! I forgot to add that! There's a zillion threads on how tos, tutorials and such...not to mention what we talk about in these threads.
Oh, and I'm poor, too, lol. Very. I know how it feels to want to do more, but can't. I was lucky I just so happened to have a good stash of craft supplies at the moment to make my victim some nice things. I really want to do SR2, but I just don't think I can afford it...like you said, though, maybe next year! Oh, and I'm sure your victim will LOVE their gifts!


----------



## WitchyKitty

kallie said:


> For sure! This is the only forum I'm dedicated to and frequent on a semi-regular basis. Sometimes I used to peruse the IMDB forums and those people are monsters and not the good kind No one is moderating, people are calling names and being terrible to each other. I've literally got a queasy feeling in my guts before when reading some of those terrible things they say to each other!


I know, right? I've peeked at other forums and group pages and people are not so nice...or fighting...ug! So much fighting and arguing on certain forums I've been apart of. It gets old. I'm glad it's different here on Halloween Forum. Just a nice, happy place to go and chat.


----------



## hallorenescene

okay, I want to do a little off topic bragging. my daughter graduated from college yesterday. took the final test and passed. she now has an accounting degree. yeah. wish her luck on her job hunting.


----------



## Bethany

hallorenescene said:


> okay, I want to do a little off topic bragging. my daughter graduated from college yesterday. took the final test and passed. she now has an accounting degree. yeah. wish her luck on her job hunting.


Congratulations to her!! And you proud Mom!!


----------



## MissMandy

That's fantastic, hallow! Congrats to her


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks you guys. I am proud of her. she made it over a long haul. she has 3 children, is divorced, works part time, [same job for 9 years as a secretary for a ma, pa accounting firm], and made it. she's hoping to get on with a company where the hours would allow her to continue to work for her old bosses. they have been real good to her. she's been applying at this company for over a year in other departments, but never got hired. she did however get a few interviews there. she's hoping that now she is entering her field, they will consider her. she's a wonderful worker/person.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Shipped! Woo hoo!


----------



## creeperguardian

going over board there is no such thing in SR lol


----------



## WitchyKitty

hallorenescene said:


> okay, I want to do a little off topic bragging. my daughter graduated from college yesterday. took the final test and passed. she now has an accounting degree. yeah. wish her luck on her job hunting.


Congrats to her and best of luck in her job search!!


----------



## Immortalia

That had me laughing out loud!!! I'm not sure if that would be the healthiest pasttime given the waterproofing chemicals.... Since you said it, I have to ask....WTH happened??????



sikntwizted said:


> Does anyone know if it's dangerous to be coated head to toe in drylock? Don't ask...


----------



## beautifulnightmare

That is awesome Hallo! Sending good gibes her way that she finds a job quick where she likes the bosses, hours, and clients!


----------



## Immortalia

Congrats Hallo!!! I feel your daughter's pain though, I am in a dead-end job and decided to go back to college a year ago, I'm about 40% through with my Computer Engineering degree. Being married with a child in Kindergarten and working 40+ hours on top of school is a long road to graduation, but due diligence pays off. I am extra-proud of your daughter knowing first-hand how hard this is........

On a side note, I'm terrified to leave my house now all weekend! With all of these wonderful SR boxes going out I just know I'll miss mine if I'm not home!!! GRRRRR


----------



## ScaredyKat

Congrats Hallo! Wishing her LOTS of luck! 

Also, just pm'd Bethene with the tracking code! So excited! Hope it makes it there okay!


----------



## kallie

Do we have back-up reapers this year, just in case? Funds are running low for me after I completed my victims gift, but I would certainly volunteer to make sure someone else has a great reaping


----------



## Miss Erie

hallorenescene said:


> okay, I want to do a little off topic bragging. my daughter graduated from college yesterday. took the final test and passed. she now has an accounting degree. yeah. wish her luck on her job hunting.


WOOHOO! Awesome! Congrats to your daughter!!!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

So excited....just got a text saying I have been reaped! I can't wait for this dang work day to be over so I can get home!!! There goes my concentration for the rest of this work day....haha only 2 more hours to go!!!! 

I feel bad for making my victim wait a tad bit longer but I keep getting ideas of what I want to make them, and want to make sure that they are really going to enjoy their reaping! Don't fear sweet victim, your reaping is near!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

To echo kallie, I would be happy to be a rescue reaper if needed.


----------



## sikntwizted

MissMandy said:


> You sir, dare to mock the idea of local gifts?? If I ever get you as a victim, I'm sending you Portuguese blood sausage!  LoL


mmmm...sausage. Lol. Nah, I'm gonna include a little something that's gonna be not so unappetizing. And it'll match the rest of the surrounding stuff. Like, camouflage!


----------



## kallie

Off topic!! 

I'm home alone and just found the biggest black widow spider ever. I yelled a bunch of bad words and grabbed a bottle of clorox spray and just kept screaming and spraying...then I grabbed one of my paintings and smashed it! It was the cream filled kind! omg. I'm feeling very creepy all over right now. I got so freaked it made my restless leg syndrome kick in!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Ah! Are you sure you got it kallie? I find myself reading between my fingers with my hand over my eyes!


----------



## katshead42

I opened the mailbox today and much to my surprise there was a teaser in there! Thank you so much reaper you really made my day!


----------



## ScaredyKat

OH MY GOD! I have spent this WHOLE time thinking the deadline for shipping for the first one was the 7th! Jesus Mary and Joseph! I would have felt so much more at ease if I would have actually read the stinking date correctly!  Oh well, got it done. Guess my victim will be happy they got their gift earlier.


----------



## Kelloween

ScaredyKat said:


> OH MY GOD! I have spent this WHOLE time thinking the deadline for shipping for the first one was the 7th! Jesus Mary and Joseph! I would have felt so much more at ease if I would have actually read the stinking date correctly!  Oh well, got it done. Guess my victim will be happy they got their gift earlier.


if its the 7th..Im in BIG trouble! lol..its the 17th, right?


----------



## kallie

ScaredyKat said:


> OH MY GOD! I have spent this WHOLE time thinking the deadline for shipping for the first one was the 7th! Jesus Mary and Joseph! I would have felt so much more at ease if I would have actually read the stinking date correctly!  Oh well, got it done. Guess my victim will be happy they got their gift earlier.


Some people have already got theirs and I sent mine out today, so all is well with early gifts


----------



## WitchyKitty

ScaredyKat said:


> OH MY GOD! I have spent this WHOLE time thinking the deadline for shipping for the first one was the 7th! Jesus Mary and Joseph! I would have felt so much more at ease if I would have actually read the stinking date correctly!  Oh well, got it done. Guess my victim will be happy they got their gift earlier.


It's fine, many have sent already. My victim already received hers, for that matter. Sorry you had to stress though, lol!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Kelloween said:


> if its the 7th..Im in BIG trouble! lol..its the 17th, right?


relax, Kell...it's the 17th. Only reason i sent mine this early was coz i'll be in scotland on the 17th. 

Yeah, i'm bragging a tiny bit...it's very exciting!


----------



## katshead42

MissMandy said:


> You sir, dare to mock the idea of local gifts?? If I ever get you as a victim, I'm sending you Portuguese blood sausage!  LoL
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree more! We're more of a family than a forum


I am including something for my victim that is local. I hope they like it I chose something that I thought would be useful and special.


----------



## witchymom

katshead42 said:


> I am including something for my victim that is local. I hope they like it I chose something that I thought would be useful and special.


im sure ill love it, thanks  

been another crazy week....................


----------



## bethene

If it was the 7th, I would be in trouble too! 
Did get some work done though, will get back to it in a bit.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Lol. I am blaming it on the fact that I am new to this, and was super excited that this was a thing!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Well poo the post lady said that it won't be delivered on the 13, you will just have to get it a day early


----------



## im the goddess

hallorenescene said:


> okay, I want to do a little off topic bragging. my daughter graduated from college yesterday. took the final test and passed. she now has an accounting degree. yeah. wish her luck on her job hunting.


Congratulations mom. My question to you is, do you have any money left over for her to count? LOL My son just started at WVU a couple of weeks ago. I have another three years behind him. I can't wait till the day I can say they graduated.

Well, I just read through the rest of your posts, and I see she was a non-traditional student. Even much more proud she should be of herself with everything else she has going on in her life. Good luck to her on her job hunt. Accounting is one field that has a much lower than average unemployment rate. I'm an accountant too, but my real passion is Health Care Management (my degree). So I stick to Accounting in Healthcare.


----------



## MissMandy

Nothing SR related, but I'm a happy camper right now. Got an HBO free preview weekend, so I'm on a True Blood marathon right now


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Omg! Thanks for the heads up, Mandy!


----------



## Bethany

Not secret reaper related either but I GOT MY 2 POSABLE SKELETONS TODAY AT WALGREENS!!!!


----------



## "i got a rock!"

moonwitchkitty said:


> Well poo the post lady said that it won't be delivered on the 13, you will just have to get it a day early


That's ok I will wait till the 13th to open it....NOT


----------



## The Auditor

Mrs. A and The Deduction are in the other room, singing "The Phantom of the Opera." I'm scared.....


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I am going to bed with a big smile on my face. Nothing makes a happy reaper like a happy victim! I am so glad everything make to my victim and she likes it!


----------



## hallorenescene

kallie, that is terrifying. I hate spiders. i'm glad you smushed it. spiders retaliate and bite you later if they get away. that would have been deadly. 
thanks for all the congratulations everyone. i'm the goddess, she took out student loans to do this. I don't quite have the funds to help her. although I would if I could. I did help her with other things though when I could. like her kids school clothes, pictures, gas money, car repairs, just stuff when I could. hey, I should mention that to my daughter. she would probably like health care. she volunteers at a local museum once a week. she really loves it. that's her special her time.


----------



## bethene

Yes, Hallo, tell your daughter congrats from all us secret reaper! 

Tonight I got a lot done of the smaller stuff done. A few more things yet as well as finishing the bigger thing, but at least feel like I got something done!!


----------



## ondeko

Having trouble deciding what I'm doing for my victim. I've made a couple of things but I'm not sure if they are right or not. So I'm eating candy corn while I think about it.

Hallo--congrats to your daughter.


----------



## Kelloween

ondeko said:


> Having trouble deciding what I'm doing for my victim. I've made a couple of things but I'm not sure if they are right or not. So I'm eating candy corn while I think about it.
> 
> Hallo--congrats to your daughter.


I know..I keep putting things off..Im gonna be a last sender this time!!


----------



## im the goddess

Bethany said:


> Not secret reaper related either but I GOT MY 2 POSABLE SKELETONS TODAY AT WALGREENS!!!!


Oooo, how much? I was going to say I saw a pose n stay skeleton at King Soopers tonight, part of the Kroger/ City Market chain. It even was boxed like the Costco ones, except the box was customized with different fonts and colors. I'm pretty sure it it the same skeleton from the same distributor. It was 49.99, not on sale yet, but all their other Halloween is 30% off.


----------



## im the goddess

hallorenescene said:


> kallie, that is terrifying. I hate spiders. i'm glad you smushed it. spiders retaliate and bite you later if they get away. that would have been deadly.
> thanks for all the congratulations everyone. i'm the goddess, she took out student loans to do this. I don't quite have the funds to help her. although I would if I could. I did help her with other things though when I could. like her kids school clothes, pictures, gas money, car repairs, just stuff when I could. hey, I should mention that to my daughter. she would probably like health care. she volunteers at a local museum once a week. she really loves it. that's her special her time.


There is a great deal of accounting in healthcare. You can make a lot of money if you can do Grant Accounting. Hospitals and Universities are always looking for grant accountants. My last job was with two clinical labs with the University of Colorado School of Medicine. I did accounts receivable, collections, Cost Accounting, a small amount of contract work, and procurement and allocation of employee purchasing cards. That led to my current job, which is Contracts and Accounts Payable. I was a state employee at the University, and I transferred to a State Veterans Nursing Home. We are a 180 bed facility, and I pay all the bills for the facility, set up all the contracts, and all the purchase orders. The contract and purchase order work is interesting and challenging, the accounts payable, not so much; however, I have now worked in AR, AP, Contracts/ Procurement, and that is a huge deal. It is not at all like your typical, technical accountant who works with general ledgers and such all day. I would also like to work in fraud or auditing, as those were some of my favorite classes. I would never, repeat ever, like to do taxes or CPA type work... Snore and Boring

Like your daughter, I was also a non-traditional student. I returned to finish my degree after at least 17 years. I had an AA in Liberal Arts, and that wasn't doing anything for me, but at least I was able to be home for my two boys for the majority of their school years. I went back to school in January 2007 and graduated in May 2009. It was the best thing I could have done for myself.


----------



## Ophelia

Umm, still catching up over here...Also leaving town for a few. That'll help. 

Hopefully, once we get back on Tuesday, things will have settled down. I am fitting in my victim when I can, but it's been an off couple of weeks-to say the least. Thank you for the smiles, they are very needed right now.


----------



## Bethany

im the goddess said:


> Oooo, how much? I was going to say I saw a pose n stay skeleton at King Soopers tonight, part of the Kroger/ City Market chain. It even was boxed like the Costco ones, except the box was customized with different fonts and colors. I'm pretty sure it it the same skeleton from the same distributor. It was 49.99, not on sale yet, but all their other Halloween is 30% off.



They were $50 each. I didn't want to wait and miss out. If I get lucky enough to find some after on sale, I'll prob. buy a couple more. But don't tell my hubby.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks you guys for all the congrats for my daughter. i'm the goddess, i'm going to pass all your info on to my daughter. very interesting. 
I guess since I am mailing my package out mon, maybe I need to get it ready.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/129195-official-secret-reaper-2-2013-sign-up-discussion-thread-4.html#post1513044

SRII is going on for those who missed out on this one, or for those of you who would love to do this again.


----------



## Pumpkin5

This isn't Reaper related, but the Walgreen's skellies weren't poseable last year....this must me something new!!! Now, on a Reaper note....I am going to mail my Victim's final REAPER Gift on Tuesday...so it will get there on FRIDAY the 13th!!!  (mailing it Monday will put it there on Thursday...and let's face it...there is nothing really special about a random Thursday, September the 12th....unless of course it is your birthday....and well......then, I guess it is very special and I wasn't trying to tramp on your day...okay...I am shutting up now....) Soon victim.....SOON.........


----------



## bethene

Yeah, I have a Walgreen's skeleton and it is not posable. Shoot, would love a possible  one.  Is the one at Costco cheaper?


----------



## Pumpkin5

The nearest Costco is an hour away from me, and I think they were around $40, not sure...but last year the Walgreen's were $37....maybe everything is going up a bit.


----------



## witchymom

where is it going? is it going near? or far? mountains or sea? maybe i can hand deliver it? maybe i could hire flying monkeys to deliver it? 

who is it going to? a regular? a newbie? someone who posts a lot? or someone with no posts? 

THE SUSPENSE IS KILLING YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

bethene said:


> Yeah, I have a Walgreen's skeleton and it is not posable. Shoot, would love a possible one. Is the one at Costco cheaper?


I bought the Costco skelly in the Boston area for $39.99 a month or so ago.


----------



## bethene

Thank You WWW,, I maybe can get my SIL to go with me, she has a member ship,, or can you get a day visitor pass?? of course, not doing the big campground haunt, I really don't NEED another skelly,,, want one, yes, need one. or have room for one, no!! LOL!


----------



## Hollows Eva

Im really feeling the pressure this year lol. My victim is very skilled with crafts and props, and .. well Im not lol. So I want to hear everyones opinion on something.. Would you think these where cool to get or just to plain weird? ( can you even see what its supposed to be lol) Im thinking they should be in a jar with a cool label on them..


----------



## Miss Erie

Hollows Eva said:


> Im really feeling the pressure this year lol. My victim is very skilled with crafts and props, and .. well Im not lol. So I want to hear everyones opinion on something.. Would you think these where cool to get or just to plain weird? ( can you even see what its supposed to be lol) Im thinking they should be in a jar with a cool label on them..


I like them! Not weird at all. Well not here at least


----------



## im the goddess

ondeko said:


> Having trouble deciding what I'm doing for my victim. I've made a couple of things but I'm not sure if they are right or not. So I'm eating candy corn while I think about it.
> 
> Hallo--congrats to your daughter.


Send me some samples of each thing you have made, and I'll let you know my opinion


----------



## im the goddess

Hollows Eva said:


> Im really feeling the pressure this year lol. My victim is very skilled with crafts and props, and .. well Im not lol. So I want to hear everyones opinion on something.. Would you think these where cool to get or just to plain weird? ( can you even see what its supposed to be lol) Im thinking they should be in a jar with a cool label on them..


I can tell what they are suppose to be, and I like them.


----------



## Hollows Eva

ondeko said:


> Having trouble deciding what I'm doing for my victim. I've made a couple of things but I'm not sure if they are right or not. So I'm eating candy corn while I think about it.
> 
> Hallo--congrats to your daughter.


Stop eating my candycorn and send them to me!


----------



## ALKONOST

hallorenescene said:


> okay, I want to do a little off topic bragging. my daughter graduated from college yesterday. took the final test and passed. she now has an accounting degree. yeah. wish her luck on her job hunting.


Congratulations to your daughter and you!!!! What a wonderful accomplishment! No doubt you're a proud mama now


----------



## creeperguardian

Ooooooooo how did you do that I would love them


----------



## Kelloween

Hollows Eva said:


> Im really feeling the pressure this year lol. My victim is very skilled with crafts and props, and .. well Im not lol. So I want to hear everyones opinion on something.. Would you think these where cool to get or just to plain weird? ( can you even see what its supposed to be lol) Im thinking they should be in a jar with a cool label on them..


They make me want to eat one like a marshmellow..okay..i'm weird..lol


----------



## Hollows Eva

Kelloween said:


> They make me want to eat one like a marshmellow..okay..i'm weird..lol


oh that would have been cool.. but sadly theyre only clay lol


----------



## moonwitchkitty

if you're ready for round 2 the second SR sign up is going on.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/129195-official-secret-reaper-2-2013-sign-up-discussion-thread.html


----------



## im the goddess

I love the smell of spray paint at reaper time! Just saying. Might be something for my victim, might be something for me, might be option three, might be something for an unknown party! Or, any combination of the three. Muwahahaha!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Ok, received this letter today. Love it!


----------



## witchymom

thats awesome!!!!!!!!! 




BR1MSTON3 said:


> Ok, received this letter today. Love it!


----------



## ALKONOST

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Ok, received this letter today. Love it!


LMAO!! What a perfect teaser letter!


----------



## katshead42

That letter is hilarious! 

Hallows Eva I think that craft is fantastic! Great job!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Postman ringed the doorbell, both honey and I rushed to open it. Annndd it was for him  sad face.....


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Bethany said:


> Not secret reaper related either but I GOT MY 2 POSABLE SKELETONS TODAY AT WALGREENS!!!!


ohhh I want one, hope my Walgreens has some, also need to get the jack in the box , try to get one every year. fingers crossed my Walgreens has stuff out.


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Kelloween said:


> They make me want to eat one like a marshmellow..okay..i'm weird..lol



Kelloween, marshmallow will make your teeth rot. Hehehe. I crack myself up sometimes


----------



## The Auditor

im the goddess said:


> T I would also like to work in fraud or auditing, as those were some of my favorite classes. I would never, repeat ever, like to do taxes or CPA type work... Snore and Boring


Hmm, I haven't found taxes boring. Quite the opposite, largely because of the people involved. Which led me to cross over to tax administration - and that has definitely not been boring. Definitely Not.


----------



## Araniella

I love this! So clever. 




BR1MSTON3 said:


> Ok, received this letter today. Love it!


----------



## MissMandy

How wrong is it of me to be watching Christmas Vacation right now?


----------



## BR1MSTON3

I could use somebody to volunteer to bounce some victim ideas off of.


----------



## MissMandy

Bounce away


----------



## im the goddess

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I could use somebody to volunteer to bounce some victim ideas off of.


PIck me, pick me



MissMandy said:


> How wrong is it of me to be watching Christmas Vacation right now?


Not at all. It is one of my favorites.

Hey, I finally figured out how to do that multiple quote thing.


----------



## "i got a rock!"

im the goddess said:


> PIck me, pick me
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. It is one of my favorites.
> 
> Hey, I finally figured out how to do that multiple quote thing.


soooo how do you do the multiple quote thing?


----------



## BR1MSTON3

_soooo how do you do the multiple quote thing?_

this little button on the bottom right, hit it on each quote and then on the last one select reply with quote


----------



## im the goddess

I knew it had something to do with the "+ icon, I never knew you had to press reply with quote.


----------



## hallorenescene

hey, witchymom, I like that package. 
miss hollows eva, those look like yummy marshmallow teeth. they are so cool, I would label and bottle them. 
brimstone, that letter is a riot. and pretty darn smart
moonwitchkitty, that is so sad.
ondeko isn't sending a bigger gift this year. he ate it. bad ondeko. unless it was for hollows eva, and he was just thinking of her, because she is allergic to it. lol.


----------



## bethene

OMG, Br1ston3, that is the coolest tease letter,, what alot of thought and creativity went into it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kymmm

Oh my goodness... I finally packed everything into the box and that sucker is HEAVY!!! I hope it all gets to it's destination in one piece cause it's packed tigh and has quite a few breakablest!! 
Wish it luck!! It should be on it's way to my victim in the next few days! 
Looking forward to all this pics we should be able to see this week!!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

I'm worried about the same thing, Kymmm. Mine was almost all glass. I wrapped in bubble wrap, but I'm still afraid it will show up in pieces. I'm one of the lucky ones. My victim is a regular poster, so I will know if it gets broken. If it does, UPS is supposed to have it insured.


----------



## hallorenescene

boy have there been some wonderful teasers this year. something to think about next year. i'm still happy i'm sending my package out with it hopefully getting there on the 13th. and there have been some awesome gifts as well.


----------



## bethene

well, got a fair amount done today, alot of das clay went into play! now need to do some painting,,, this is for one of 2 victims,, yep, 2,, long odd story,,, but no biggie,,, am hoping we do not need any rescue reapers, but hey guys,, I was a dope, and threw out the list of who volunteered,, so even if on this thread,,, but PLEASE, let me know, I had a list of 5 or 6 ,,


----------



## "i got a rock!"

BR1MSTON3 said:


> _soooo how do you do the multiple quote thing?_
> 
> this little button on the bottom right, hit it on each quote and then on the last one select reply with quote


Thanks BR1MSTON3, so that's how that works, I must have tried to use that thing 20 times could never get it to work. now I know why.


----------



## Bethany

I forgot to tell that I also got the Universal Studios Dracula Motion-ette yesterday for $5!!! They put batteries in for me to try it out. Everything works great!!

I did not work on anything today other than shopping  Then we went out to dinner & I drank Margaritas!! Two 20 oz.!! Yummy! I'm good for a bit now. 

Will hopefully finish up a couple items & box everything tomorrow. Hopefully shipping on Monday. But no guarantees. 

Walgreens skeles are Poseables new to them this year!! $50 each.

BTW I would LOVE some TEETH


----------



## ondeko

I stopped eating candy corn and did some work on my reaper gift and then worked on some commissions for work. 
Wow there was a lot of traffic on this thread today. Hard to keep track of it all, but it looks like HallowsEva is allergic to marshmallows as well as candy corn.


----------



## hallorenescene

ondeko, that made me chuckle.


----------



## Hollows Eva

ondeko said:


> I stopped eating candy corn and did some work on my reaper gift and then worked on some commissions for work.
> Wow there was a lot of traffic on this thread today. Hard to keep track of it all, but it looks like HallowsEva is allergic to marshmallows as well as candy corn.


*mutters something under her breath about an evil cow!*


----------



## Kelloween

Kymmm said:


> Oh my goodness... I finally packed everything into the box and that sucker is HEAVY!!! I hope it all gets to it's destination in one piece cause it's packed tigh and has quite a few breakablest!!
> Wish it luck!! It should be on it's way to my victim in the next few days!
> Looking forward to all this pics we should be able to see this week!!


Don't be sendin me any broke stuff, Kymm!  lol


----------



## MissMandy

Bahahaha love your signature, Eva!


----------



## Bethany

LOL didn't notice. Me too!! 
Nice signature Eva!


----------



## Teresa M

wickedwillingwench said:


> http://www.hebertcandies.com/collec...roducts/specialty-gift-bags-nonpareils-easter
> 
> you would get the fall ones at this time of year. They are freakin delish!


Yay! Thanks! I put it in my Favorites, I am going to put in an order later.


----------



## hallorenescene

will evas signature change. will it say ... i'm not allergic to candy corn or marshmallows?


----------



## Teresa M

I have to remember that I am up to page 378. Two long days at work got me behind again and today is my yongest Grandsons' first birthday party. So, I need to get my butt in gear and get finished with the food for that and get going.

I did get an exciting text from my husband while I was at work yesterday (not as exciting as being reaped!), we have snake babies! He can only see three at this point, but she is being VERY protective and we can barely even get near the enclosure to look without her striking. So, we are going to leave her alone for a day or so and then try to get in there.


----------



## im the goddess

Yesterday, I went to a street market Jules17 was nice enough to tell me about http://www.aparisstreetmarket.com/ Thanks, Jules17, I'll be going next time too. Afterwards, I had a pumpkin spice latte, yum. Went to Goodwill and Savers, bought wrapping paper for my reaper gift. Worked on my reaper gift, and watched Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows part 1 after playing around on Halloween Forum. What a nice day it was.

Today, accounting for the Boy Scout troop is calling my name. I do have to go back to savers for one item in their Halloween section. And, I have to watch last weeks episode of Dexter before tonight's episode.


----------



## Pumpkin5

I bought some candy for my victim's children yesterday...I have the coolest animated candy bowl for them as well. I hope my victim doesn't get jealous. And I hope the candy doesn't melt on its way from Halloween Town to my victim in Idaho. (Or is it Illinois, or Kansas? I keep forgetting.....)
Muhahahahahahaaaaa........


----------



## The Auditor

Was out and about today - had to buy a suit - and took the opportunity to do some Reaper shopping. Think I now have all the materials needed for my Victim's present. A couple hours this afternoon, and everything should be ready to go. 

Of course, before I tackle the gift, I need to hem the slacks of the suit. Which means I need to learn how to hem.... 

Hmm.

Maybe the gift _wont'_ get done today, after all.


----------



## Bethany

Pumpkin5 said:


> I bought some candy for my victim's children yesterday...I have the coolest animated candy bowl for them as well. I hope my victim doesn't get jealous. And I hope the candy doesn't melt on its way from Halloween Town to my victim in Idaho. (Or is it Illinois, or Kansas? I keep forgetting.....)
> Muhahahahahahaaaaa........


Well I know it isn't me. I don't have children.


----------



## The Auditor

Bethany said:


> Well I know it isn't me. I don't have children.


Unless Pumpkin's post was just a red herring...


----------



## Bethany

SHe definately does like to keep people on their toes & guessing. I just wish she would send me my covered cake plate and get it over with.  

Still love all your mischieviousness Pumpkin!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I'm sure the boys would love it.


----------



## MissMandy

Just spent 3 1/2 hours at a baby shower....good grief. But at least my gift was a hit


----------



## Pumpkin5

I don't know Bethany....you know what a liar I am.... Maybe I didn't even buy candy yesterday..... (Will the lying and scheming never end???)  Don't even make me bring out the Cake Plate again.....


----------



## Pumpkin5

MissMandy said:


> Just spent 3 1/2 hours at a baby shower....good grief. But at least my gift was a hit



 Good for you! I am glad your gift was a success. If they really wanted to make baby showers fun, they'd hire men in kilts to serve.


----------



## bethene

LOL, Pumpkin5,,, that is a true story!!!!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Pumpkin5 said:


> Good for you! I am glad your gift was a success. If they really wanted to make baby showers fun, they'd hire men in kilts to serve.


That may be the reason why there are baby showers lol


----------



## Miss Erie

That is all, bahahahaha!


----------



## bethene

I too wish that some one could paint me something like that,, I might try a gift box,, I have done Christmas ones, not as good as a couple of artists on here,, but hold my own,,, I love the plate! 


I really really need to get working on this stuff instead of being on here,, so catch ya all later!


----------



## im the goddess

MissMandy said:


> Just spent 3 1/2 hours at a baby shower....good grief. But at least my gift was a hit


Zombie Baby doll??

Bethany, I was in Michaels today and they had minion duct tape. I thought of you. Now, the question is, did I buy some?


----------



## WitchyKitty

Sigh...if I keep seeing that darn cake plate cover, I'm going to want to paint one for myself!! Even if I can't find that cover, I may have to paint that scene on something else!!!


----------



## MissMandy

im the goddess said:


> Zombie Baby doll??


Haha no.....they're not our kinda people  I stuffed an outfit with diapers so it looked like an actual baby. I'll post a pic when the hubs lets me on the other computer.


----------



## Jules17

im the goddess said:


> Yesterday, I went to a street market Jules17 was nice enough to tell me about http://www.aparisstreetmarket.com/ Thanks, Jules17, I'll be going next time too.


Glad to hear you enjoyed the street market. Next month is the best as they'll have a lot more Halloween items than yesterday. I was good and only bought one thing there, even though I saw lots of stuff I could use. Was hoping to find something else for my victim but didn't find what I was looking for so ended up buying stuff elsewhere.


----------



## MissMandy

K, here's what I made


----------



## im the goddess

Jules17 said:


> Glad to hear you enjoyed the street market. Next month is the best as they'll have a lot more Halloween items than yesterday. I was good and only bought one thing there, even though I saw lots of stuff I could use. Was hoping to find something else for my victim but didn't find what I was looking for so ended up buying stuff elsewhere.


 I didn't buy anything either, but I did see on place with Halloween that the prices seemed good. I was looking for something specific, and did not see it either. I do love the china and crystal stuff, but I don't really need anymore of that type stuff. I saw somethings at the guy selling artwork on reclaimed wood frames, but the frames don't match my style of decorating, and at $40.00, they were too much to send my son for is dorm room. One was a ski Coloraldo, which he does, and the other was a old United airplane, and he is an aerospace engineering major. 



MissMandy said:


> K, here's what I made


That's so darn cute.


----------



## kallie

Oh my goodness! If I opened this I would have got scared and thrown it away at first! haha



BR1MSTON3 said:


> Ok, received this letter today. Love it!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Miss Mandy, that is too cute! What a creative idea, I think it is uber cool. What pregnant mom wouldn't be thrilled with that?


----------



## Bethany

pumpkin5 said:


> :d i don't know bethany....you know what a liar i am.... Maybe i didn't even buy candy yesterday..... (will the lying and scheming never end???):d  don't even make me bring out the cake plate again.....


bring it!!

MissMandy that is freaking adorable!! I'm going to have to remember that if I ever get invited to a baby shower!!


----------



## MissMandy

Thanks y'all  It is wicked cute huh? I saw it on Pinterest. I figured it would be pretty cheap, but it actually ended up costing $50


----------



## WitchyKitty

I LOVE that baby shower gift!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I agree that baby shower gift is too cute but I bet it did get expensive, all that little stuff adds up fast!


----------



## bethene

Mandy,,, I love that! what did you use for the head,, diapers? that is beyond adorable!!!!!! Yes,,, all the small cute stuff gets very expensive


----------



## Kelloween

well, when my victim gets my package, they will know its from me..like every other one I've done...I get stuck on one theme and everything had to match..it must be something to do with OCD! I am making progress but I hope my victim likes hand crafted things because mine ALL are! (and I didn't even paint this time to give it away!) actually I have been painting so much and selling..I have the burn outs!) I'm thinking mine will go out next week sometime...along with Saki's picture that is
still not sent!


----------



## lizzyborden

Running behind on my main reaper creation! Must work in overdrive this week!


----------



## djkeebz

Same here......


----------



## hallorenescene

missmandy, I just put that in my album. that is very cute and clever.


----------



## im the goddess

My Dear Victim, I may be done with your gift, I may have a bit more to finish. I may wait until the last day to mail, just to increase your anxiety. But, I think a may send you a teaser tomorrow, or maybe not. Decisions, decisions, decisions, what's a poor reaper to do? Who could you be? I'll never tell.

I had to edit, I had what's a poo reaper to do? We definitely can't go there. eew, yuck! Okay, I'm childish and have boys.


----------



## nhh

I've been wrapping up a coupe of things. I am high on glue smells.  Just need to put it all together, grab some more small stuff to fill in any holes in the box and get my butt to the brown store.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Everyone must be very busy working on reaper gifts or too tired from making reaper gifts to stay up and have fun every night like they used to...it's always so much quieter now since we've begun reaping! Unless everyone moved over to the SR2 thread to party??


----------



## WitchyKitty

T'was the night before reaping, 
and all through the house,
not a creature was stirring,
not even a...gerbil?...wait, that doesn't rhyme...


----------



## NOWHINING

very wrong! Go watch hocus pocus or something! Lol!



missmandy said:


> how wrong is it of me to be watching christmas vacation right now?


----------



## Teresa M

Pumpkin5 said:


> Good for you! I am glad your gift was a success. If they really wanted to make baby showers fun, they'd hire men in kilts to serve.


*Kilts, kilts, kilts!!!* 



Miss Erie said:


> View attachment 169110
> 
> 
> That is all, bahahahaha!


Love it!



MissMandy said:


> K, here's what I made


Miss Mandy, that is just adorable! I happened to find out today that my cousin is pregnant, so...


----------



## msgatorslayer

MissMandy said:


> K, here's what I made


So adorable and creative. Great job.


----------



## NOWHINING

My Dearest Victim, 

I am done with your gift. Sadly, I must wait until PAYDAY to mail your wonderous gift. Dont fret, my dear. You can wait... CAN YOU!?


----------



## Kelloween

NOWHINING said:


> My Dearest Victim,
> 
> I am done with your gift. Sadly, I must wait until PAYDAY to mail your wonderous gift. Dont fret, my dear. You can wait... CAN YOU!?


ummm, NO..I want it now! lol, Im waiting on money to send mine also..I keep adding to it though, so thats a plus for my victim!


----------



## katshead42

NOWHINING said:


> My Dearest Victim,
> 
> I am done with your gift. Sadly, I must wait until PAYDAY to mail your wonderous gift. Dont fret, my dear. You can wait... CAN YOU!?


Sure I can wait!


----------



## Kelloween

katshead42 said:


> Sure I can wait!


shhhhhh kats, I'm trying to hurry her..lol


----------



## NOWHINING

you guys can hold your cotton pickin' horses! (as my Dad used to say)


----------



## Bethany

Glad I didn't seal my victim's box! I forgot to add something Loco, I meant LOCAL!!  ............


----------



## kallie

My victim's box is scheduled to arrive tomorrow!! But could possibly be today. We'll see if USPS tracking is correct. There was something large and breakable in it and I pray it makes it in one piece. *worried*


----------



## hallorenescene

okay, it's getting close to the dead line, and I got my gift all packaged and going to the post office today. will be pm'ing you the tracking number bethie.


----------



## kallie

Kelloween said:


> ummm, NO..I want it now! lol, Im waiting on money to send mine also..I keep adding to it though, so thats a plus for my victim!


I know what y'all mean! My box cost me $18 to ship But I don't regret it at all because I believe my victim will squeal with delight when they receive the goodies!!


----------



## kallie

Just tracked...my victims box is out for delivery!!! It's heading somewhere East of the Mississippi


----------



## witchymom

kallie said:


> Just tracked...my victims box is out for delivery!!! It's heading somewhere East of the Mississippi


oh i will i will love it and squeal and post pictures!


----------



## Pumpkin5

La, le, la, le, laaaa....Sending out my Victim's box tomorrow....Need to just find something local to add to the box....Hhhhhhmmmm....decisions, decisions....Oh, and I have to upgrade to a BIG box....oh victim...you are going to be sooooo happy that I am your reaper!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Scavenged a big Dell PC box from IT. Had some bubble wrap I had scavenged previously. Am finishing up one last small project and my package will be ready to go....soon victim....soon....


----------



## Immortalia

Whew! Took me forever to get through all of the pages since last Friday! You guys had me LOLing more than once though, I love your humor. We are a twisted sort...it's a good thing that we all found this wonderous forum where we don't have to hide our "different-ness" from others. TeeHee.....

So, I FINALLY found the last few missing ingredients for my victims gift over the weekend, thank the Heavens that stores are finally getting their act together and putting out Halloween stuff around here!

I have a test tonight, and then class the next two nights....and THEN, then, I will create like a mad scientist and mail out a gift that I KNOW my victim will love!!!

This stalking thing is fun! Just think, this is the only place where we can say such things without getting slapped with a restaining order.......


----------



## Ghouliet

Just got home and quickly put together my Victim's gift. I kept thinking about it while my husband and I were gone so, when I got home I put my plan into action and got a box packed. It is raining today so I think I will head out and get the box mailed off and then stop at lowes for more liquid nails and drylok.


----------



## kallie

My victim's package is sign, sealed, *DELIVERED!* According to usps


----------



## sookie

OMG! I received my Secret Reaper today! OMG!! I LOVE IT! I can't believe everything she got in that box, and the earrings she made for me are of Eric Northman and Sookie Stackhouse from True Blood  I have them on now.

The box all had Halloween items in it wrapped with handmade tags. And the box was decorated too. It was so cool. I saved the artwork on the top of the box 

I love all the things in it, but one thing I absolutely love:

SHE GOT ME THE HEADLESS HORSEMAN STATUE FROM HOME GOODS     *dances* I love it!!!

Can you tell how excited I am! This totally makes all the stress and drama I've been dealing with this weekend with the bathroom redesign and cleanup from the water damage so much better. I will take some pics today and get them up but I had to post


----------



## msgatorslayer

Well, here I am , at work. On the Monday I was going to send my reaper gift. That's okay tho, the postponement allowed for me to start making something else, lastnight. I can finish it tonight and send tommorrow.


----------



## Immortalia

Wow, nice haul Sookie!


----------



## ScaredyKat

My box, as of now, is in PA. Which is weird considering that is the opposite direction of where it is going to end up.  As long as it gets to where it needs to go! Should be there the 12th. I've been thinking of sending out a card with a hint to who I am. Hmm...


----------



## kallie

ScaredyKat said:


> My box, as of now, is in PA. Which is weird considering that is the opposite direction of where it is going to end up.  As long as it gets to where it needs to go! Should be there the 12th. I've been thinking of sending out a card with a hint to who I am. Hmm...



I ship things on a daily basis (ebay, etsy shops) and this happens to me a lot. The strangest one is I sent a box, parcel post to TX (from KY) and it went to NY first before it arrived in TX. Weird.


----------



## Immortalia

As long as it gets here in one piece, it's no problem! 



ScaredyKat said:


> My box, as of now, is in PA. Which is weird considering that is the opposite direction of where it is going to end up.  As long as it gets to where it needs to go! Should be there the 12th. I've been thinking of sending out a card with a hint to who I am. Hmm...


----------



## creeperguardian

Ok so victim u will get ur gift wensday


----------



## MissMandy

bethene said:


> Mandy,,, I love that! what did you use for the head,, diapers? that is beyond adorable!!!!!! Yes,,, all the small cute stuff gets very expensive


Yup, it's just diapers rolled up and held together with elastics  

Onto SR news, I should be shipping Wednesday


----------



## ondeko

Well, all of the candy corn is gone now so I have been working on my victim's gifts. I had an epic failure in the glass studio on a work project [I am pretty sure glass isn't supposed to look like that] so I have been devoting myself to reaper stuff today. I won't ship until just about the deadline because I believe in tradition and don't want the box to arrive too early.


----------



## Kymmm

Okay.. another box is on it's way!! Heading East of me.. but everything is East of me.. lol It's supposed to be delivered on the 13th! Love it!! But this is the best part. I wrote "FRAGILE!" and "HANDLE WITH CARE" ALL over it and the girl at the UPS store asks. "Is there anything breakable in here?" I say.. uhhhh yes. and she says "there IS something breakable?" I'm thinking "Uhhh, YEAH DUMMY!! Thats why it's written all over it!!" Scary!! I hope it gets to my victim unscathed! 
Oh Bethene, I will message you the tracking number when I get home from work tonight!


----------



## kallie

haha! That's the best



Kymmm said:


> "Uhhh, YEAH DUMMY!! Thats why it's written all over it!!" Scary!!


----------



## ScaredyKat

I guess it is because there are only sorting plants in certain states. 


kallie said:


> I ship things on a daily basis (ebay, etsy shops) and this happens to me a lot. The strangest one is I sent a box, parcel post to TX (from KY) and it went to NY first before it arrived in TX. Weird.


----------



## ScaredyKat

SAME thing happened to me! I wrote "fragile!" and "This side up" on EVERY side. Lol! Can't be too careful!


Kymmm said:


> Okay.. another box is on it's way!! Heading East of me.. but everything is East of me.. lol It's supposed to be delivered on the 13th! Love it!! But this is the best part. I wrote "FRAGILE!" and "HANDLE WITH CARE" ALL over it and the girl at the UPS store asks. "Is there anything breakable in here?" I say.. uhhhh yes. and she says "there IS something breakable?" I'm thinking "Uhhh, YEAH DUMMY!! Thats why it's written all over it!!" Scary!! I hope it gets to my victim unscathed!
> Oh Bethene, I will message you the tracking number when I get home from work tonight!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Kymmm said:


> But this is the best part. I wrote "FRAGILE!" and "HANDLE WITH CARE" ALL over it and the girl at the UPS store asks. "Is there anything breakable in here?" I say.. uhhhh yes. and she says "there IS something breakable?" I'm thinking "Uhhh, YEAH DUMMY!! Thats why it's written all over it!!" Scary!! I hope it gets to my victim unscathed!


Ha, ha...Kymmm, I know what you mean. I finally had to go out and buy BIG RED FRAGILE signs for the packages I send out. And I do it no matter what I am sending, glass, cardboard, paper, I just stick fragile stickers all over it. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

sometimes I wonder if they see FRAGILE stickers as a big bullseye. I am so happy my victim's package arrived in one piece


----------



## creeperguardian

ScaredyKat said:


> My box, as of now, is in PA. Which is weird considering that is the opposite direction of where it is going to end up.  As long as it gets to where it needs to go! Should be there the 12th. I've been thinking of sending out a card with a hint to who I am. Hmm...


aww so its not me lol


----------



## WitchyKitty

I wrote fragile and this side up on several areas of my victims box. The first thing the lady at the counter did was look at it, pick it up, flip it and slam it down sideways on the scale!!! I about had a heart attack!! I mean, are they BLIND?? Soooooo glad my hubby brought me home good shipping materials from work, lol. I was glad to see it all made it to my victim unbroken!!


----------



## MissMandy

WitchyKitty said:


> I wrote fragile and this side up on several areas of my victims box. The first thing the lady at the counter did was look at it, pick it up, flip it and slam it down hard sideways on the scale!!! I about had a heart attack!! I mean, are they BLIND?? Soooooo glad my hubby brought me home good shipping materials from work, lol. I was glad to see it all made it to my victim unbroken!!


Wow, talk about rude! I would've given her a piece of my mind


----------



## Bethany

MissMandy said:


> Wow, talk about rude! I would've given her a piece of my mind


Me too and then I would have told her I wanted my $$ back if I had paid and gone to the USPS to ship it. Bioch!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany said:


> Me too and then I would have told her I wanted my $$ back if I had paid and gone to the USPS to ship it. Bioch!


Lol, it actually was the USPS! When I walked in the door she was munching on something and mumbled to me from the back that she'd be right there (even though it was a half hour yet until they closed for lunch) so maybe she was just in a hurry to get back to whatever yummy thing she was eating!!  I didn't hear anything rattle or shatter when she flipped it on it's side, so I figured everything was safe, lol. I told her it was handmade breakable stuff afterwards, and I saw her actually look at the box when I was leaving, set it upright and down much more gently...so I'm assuming she figured out it was not a good idea to flip it around anymore!


----------



## Bethany

Well then I would have done what I said only got to UPS. Mine is going out UPS.


----------



## Bethany

I went to DG and they had their "Green Box" merchandise 50% off. Picked me up some neon straws & best of all some pkgs. of Neon Test Tube SHot glasses for 50 cents!! They are going to look so great in my Mad Scientist display & in Bloody Mary's Bar!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany said:


> I went to DG and they had their "Green Box" merchandise 50% off. Picked me up some neon straws & best of all some pkgs. of Neon Test Tube SHot glasses for 50 cents!! They are going to look so great in my Mad Scientist display & in Bloody Mary's Bar!!


I was looking at those test tube glasses...50% off now you say? Hmmm....


----------



## Bethany

I think I've bought 6 or 8 pkgs so far.


----------



## ScaredyKat

I saw a ceramic jar with a star fish for 3$, 50% off. Thought it'd be cool to make a mermaid related label for it. Didn't pick it up though. Instead went to DT and bought the 2 transforming pictures that were MIA from the other store.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Also, I cut off all my hair. Donated it to "Children with hair loss". About 13 or so inches.


----------



## bethene

Very cool, thing to do scaredykat,! 

I am so tired tonight, I doubt I will be working on the projects


----------



## The Auditor

ondeko said:


> Well, all of the candy corn is gone now so I have been working on my victim's gifts. I had an epic failure in the glass studio on a work project [I am pretty sure glass isn't supposed to look like that] so I have been devoting myself to reaper stuff today. I won't ship until just about the deadline because I believe in tradition and don't want the box to arrive too early.


I stopped myself from "liking" this post...I do like the waiting until the deadline for tradition part, but there's nothing good about "epic glass failure" - sorry, my friend, I hate it when a project goes south. Though from failures amazing creative successes do often rise.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

I must have done something right this year - when I went to ship my gift the first year I got strange looks for the decorated box and the usual "isn't it early for Halloween comments" (why do people have to try and bring you down?). Last year I was happy to avoid that because I was lucky enough to get a local victm (in fact it was someone I know which was extra fun, and extra pressure!)- but I was so scared when I pulled up in front of her house that she was going to come walking out the front door while I was trying to slip the package on her porch! This year I didn't get any disparaging remarks - I drew a crowd of admirers! 
Year 3 and I am finally getting it right 

So excited - now begins the second hardest wait of Secret Reaper...waiting to see if my victim likes it.
Your package is on its way my dear victim!!


----------



## ScaredyKat

Thanks Bethene! I'm pretty proud. Plus the hair cut ending up being free because I donated. Didn't find that out until after it was done. It was a wonderful bonus!


----------



## Miss Erie

The mailman just buzzed me! RAN to the door, pugs flying behind me LOL! I was so hoping it was my Reap. Nope, got my hopes up for nothing. Just some sunscreen I ordered  

I can't really complain. My Victim's gift hasn't left yet due to some unforeseen accident involving a candle and some fire  All is well, nobody got hurt. I just had to re-do something. Dear victim, I promise, it's in the post tomorrow!!!


----------



## ALKONOST

Miss Erie said:


> The mailman just buzzed me! RAN to the door, pugs flying behind me LOL! I was so hoping it was my Reap. Nope, got my hopes up for nothing. Just some sunscreen I ordered
> 
> I can't really complain. My Victim's gift hasn't left yet due to some unforeseen accident involving a candle and some fire  All is well, nobody got hurt. I just had to re-do something. Dear victim, I promise, it's in the post tomorrow!!!


Wait.. WHAT? How did you make it to the door BEFORE your pugs did? You must have super powers!! My pugs always win that race LOL!!


----------



## The Auditor

Accident...candle...fire....not good. Glad you're OK!


----------



## Miss Erie

The Auditor said:


> Accident...candle...fire....not good. Glad you're OK!


LOL, thank you Auditor. Nothing hurt, just my pride. I shouldn't craft at 7:30 am, waaaaay too early!


----------



## Miss Erie

ALKONOST said:


> Wait.. WHAT? How did you make it to the door BEFORE your pugs did? You must have super powers!! My pugs always win that race LOL!!


No super powers, I just had a head start  They were napping (as usual) in the back room.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

NOWHINING said:


> am i your reaper?


*ACtually i want to say no  Today I got more gifts and let me just say next year I am sending FREAKING TEASERS!! anyhow, i dont think its you but I think its someone we both know *


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Victim I am super sick and though I am on here you should know your gift will go out on the required deadline date or a day or so earlier but fear not just cause Im sick doesnt mean Im not working on your gift!!! Ive been adding things sick and all LOL*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

ScaredyKat said:


> Also, I cut off all my hair. Donated it to "Children with hair loss". About 13 or so inches.
> View attachment 169345
> 
> View attachment 169346
> 
> View attachment 169347



*What a Super Cute cut! Thats great that you did that and you look adorable!*


----------



## sookie

Well my victims package was picked up today and is flying across the sky on it's way to them. 

*eerie laugh*


----------



## WitchyKitty

sookie said:


> Well my victims package was picked up today and is flying across the sky on it's way to them.
> 
> *eerie laugh*


Flying by tall, blonde vampire, perhaps?


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

My victim will be reaped sometime tomorrow. Oh I hope nothing is broken!


----------



## lizzyborden

Put in a whole day of prop making, making sure my victim's gift gets first priority. Tomorrow I will add more details and let it dry for a day or two and should have the painting and sealing finished by Friday. Should have it mailed Monday.  

Went to dollar store to grab a few cans of dog food and found another gift for my victim too!


----------



## ScaredyKat

Thank you very much!  I haven't had short hair since I was about 10! I like to hide behind it. My boyfriend finally talked me into chopping it off.


Spookilicious mama said:


> *What a Super Cute cut! Thats great that you did that and you look adorable!*


----------



## Pumpkin5

Scaredy, that was an awesome thing you did! My nephew shaved his whole head for when he played baseball at college to raise money for St. Baldrick's, in fact the whole team did! You awesome folks!


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts

I'm soooooooo excited its my first year of Secret Reaper. Sent out.a teaser to my victim today and can't wait to send the rest of the items I have been working on  haven't heard from my reaper yet but I am also ready to jump at the first UPS truck that passes. Yippee!


----------



## ScaredyKat

Hope for the younger generation yet! 


Pumpkin5 said:


> Scaredy, that was an awesome thing you did! My nephew shaved his whole head for when he played baseball at college to raise money for St. Baldrick's, in fact the whole team did! You awesome folks!


----------



## Pumpkin5

...Uhm.....okay......I will be a day late on sending my reaper box....I have two last minute things to buy for my victim....uhm....chocolate, I have to send chocolate(even if it melts, because it is warm here...)...and the local flavor....I have to send that....and I didn't get out of the shop until 7:00 tonight, and then I had to get home for my canine fam...so tomorrow, tomorrow,,,there's always, tomorrow....http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Yop62wQH498


----------



## moonwitchkitty

box might be at destination earlier than I predicted, hint it is going WAY up north east


----------



## WitchyKitty

moonwitchkitty said:


> box might be at destination earlier than I predicted, hint it is going WAY up north east


Hmmm. Also not for me, then.  I'm just lost as to who my reaper could be...lol.


----------



## Bethany

Busy day today. Had some running to do. I really need to stay out of DT & DG!!! LOL
Wed., I hope to make the thrift store rounds. Tomorrow is ................ laundry. Hate doing laundry when I have to go to it at a "laundry mat". We have them here in the RV Park, but there is no a/c.  May do what I did last time & load the washers & then get in the pool. Go put stuff in the dryers when done & get in the pool.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Is it meeee? 


moonwitchkitty said:


> box might be at destination earlier than I predicted, hint it is going WAY up north east


----------



## ondeko

The Auditor said:


> I stopped myself from "liking" this post...I do like the waiting until the deadline for tradition part, but there's nothing good about "epic glass failure" - sorry, my friend, I hate it when a project goes south. Though from failures amazing creative successes do often rise.


Go ahead and 'like'. I generally figure that people aren't enjoying the negative aspect of a post. I did some checking and it looks like the glass I was using might have been an odd lot. Odd lots are generally fine for using in monochrome work and they cost 40% or 50% of tested compatible glass. I was just really surprised to see the pieces cracked as badly as they were. I might have expected it if I had mixed the odd lot with something else, but I used it by itself which should have been OK. Oh, and one piece cracked explosively and took out a perfectly good piece next to it.

I need more candy corn. On the up side of things I got a lot done on my reaper project. I should have at least a week to procrastinate on shipping it.


----------



## hallorenescene

I work in a kitchen. because of our ovens, it gets really hot. today one of the aides took a big tray, filled it with ice, and put it in front of our big fan. it actually did help some.


----------



## sikntwizted

Work needs to slow down so I can finish packing! Well, I'm getting stalked really well. Gotta second teaser that is a miniature replica of one of my pics! It's awesome! Gonna post a pic when i get off.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

ScaredyKat said:


> Also, I cut off all my hair. Donated it to "Children with hair loss". About 13 or so inches.
> View attachment 169345
> 
> View attachment 169346
> 
> View attachment 169347


I donate mine every few years too! Pantene Beautiful Lengths will take 8" ponytails, so I can go about every four years. You look fabulous!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

badgirl said:


> It's so hard to shop and prepare for my classroom when the Halloween aisles are calling me! Hope you are off to a wonderful school year....now time for some reaping!


*Hey Badgirl I just saw this, are you a teacher too? I didnt realize...what grade do you teach? So did you get the annual first days of school dreaded cold yet?? Im dealing with that now  LOL*


----------



## creeperguardian

moonwitchkitty said:


> box might be at destination earlier than I predicted, hint it is going WAY up north east


Could it be me im up north east i bealive lol xD


----------



## Ghouliet

wickedwillingwench said:


> Ghouliet, so happy to see you!


It's good to be back. This year has been so busy I have not been online much.


----------



## Hollows Eva

I have glue everywhere!!! I finally got the last bits for my vics gift. And I finally got time to make them! Oh and I need a box.. a BOX why didnt I get one while I was out... crappers.. arhggg Well victim, looks like you will be waiting for you box just a little longer..


----------



## Bethany

Am I working on more stuff for my victim - maybe....... Will I make the deadline for shipping - maybe............ 
only time will tell.


----------



## hallorenescene

so everyone, mail already. we want our gifts. lol. the 13th and the 17th are coming up.


----------



## offmymeds

Shipping today!! Yeah........oh dear victim, I hope you like your stuff and it makes it there in one piece!


----------



## LadySherry

Dearest victim,
Your box mailed today by way of USPS so please stalk the mailman he should have your package on Monday. Hopefully earlier but the paper says Monday.
It will be a good way to start the week. Hope you enjoy your reapings.
Your Secret Reaper.

Now My reaper, I am back in town so send my box already. I am so ready to see what you came up with for me. I felt you watching and stalking me for weeks but that is okay I didn't mind. Super excited for my box. Thank you for the teaser it made me feel special.


----------



## WitchyKitty

hallorenescene said:


> I work in a kitchen. because of our ovens, it gets really hot. today one of the aides took a big tray, filled it with ice, and put it in front of our big fan. it actually did help some.


I feel your pain...I work in a bakery. While they sometimes turn a small air conditioner on up in the store, the back in the actual bakery is smoldering! Between the heat, the ovens, the steaming hot water for dishes, cleaning and mopping and barely any air flow, it gets pretty miserable. I hate being all sweaty and hot while trying to work, and it's worse that I have to continuously go up into the store to wait on customers, knowing I look like a mess, lol. I get so hot in back that the air up front barely feels like it's doing anything!! All it does is give me a headache from going between temperatures quite often all day. I am SO very ready for our fall temps to come back!!!! Friday seems so far away...but it will be soooo nice when it gets here! Record highs here in Illinois now...blah. September is supposed to be beautiful weather!!! If my reaper sent my gift out to arrive today or tomorrow, I hope there's nothing that could melt, lol.


----------



## Hollows Eva

ohh it got out of hand,.. again this year. I promised myself not to get to carryed away lmao. So now some poor soul is gonna recieve a pile of heartfelt, well meaning but slightly childish and frankly poorly executed halloween items. But it was fun for ME to make, lol, so I hope that you, my dearest victim, can use some of it.
Now if I can only find a box, Im just about gonna be set to ship!


----------



## ALKONOST

Hollows Eva said:


> ohh it got out of hand,.. again this year. I promised myself not to get to carryed away lmao. So now some poor soul is gonna recieve a pile of heartfelt, well meaning but slightly childish and frankly poorly executed halloween items. But it was fun for ME to make, lol, so I hope that you, my dearest victim, can use some of it.
> Now if I can only find a box, Im just about gonna be set to ship!


I adore heartfelt, well meaning, childish and poorly executed gifts!!! I hope that box is headed my way!!!!!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva

maybe it is.. and maybe it isnt


----------



## ALKONOST

Hollows Eva said:


> maybe it is.. and maybe it isnt


ok fine... LOL!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Ok. My victim's gift arrived and is sitting on their front porch as of 2:15. Now I just have to wait until she finds it! I wonder if she's working?


----------



## ALKONOST

sublime nightmare said:


> ok. My victim's gift arrived and is sitting on their front porch as of 2:15. Now i just have to wait until she finds it! I wonder if she's working?


checking!!!


----------



## ALKONOST

ALKONOST said:


> checking!!!


and not there  *sigh*


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

I know. I'm still waiting, too.


----------



## Araniella

Nice. Hand made spiders just for me, Eva? hehe




Hollows Eva said:


> ohh it got out of hand,.. again this year. I promised myself not to get to carryed away lmao. So now some poor soul is gonna recieve a pile of heartfelt, well meaning but slightly childish and frankly poorly executed halloween items. But it was fun for ME to make, lol, so I hope that you, my dearest victim, can use some of it.
> Now if I can only find a box, Im just about gonna be set to ship!


----------



## Hollows Eva

Araniella said:


> Nice. Hand made spiders just for me, Eva? hehe


yes!! Here's one of them


----------



## CreepySpiders

I'm lagging in sending my Victim's gift out. I swear, I'm not trying to torture you! okay, maybe a little =) bwahahahahaha


----------



## bethene

hope to get work done tonight,, and get it out some time this weekend


----------



## WitchyKitty

I'm torn...I REALLY can't wait for my SR gift to arrive and I want it NOW, lol...however, I also feel that once I receive and open my gift, all the excitement will be over...which makes me not want it to come yet! My victim already has her gift, so that part of the excitement is already done for me. Sigh...what is a Victim to do? Nothing, I suppose, as it's up to my Reaper to decide my gift time fate!


----------



## Bethany

WitchyKitty said:


> I'm torn...I REALLY can't wait for my SR gift to arrive and I want it NOW, lol...however, I also feel that once I receive and open my gift, all the excitement will be over...which makes me not want it to come yet! My victim already has her gift, so that part of the excitement is already done for me. Sigh...what is a Victim to do? Nothing, I suppose, as it's up to my Reaper to decide my gift time fate!


You can just sign up for Reaper 2 & start the excitement all over.


----------



## NOWHINING

My hubby texted me while I was on my way to school to tell me I have a box and I was reaped! BUT I AM NOT HOME!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany said:


> You can just sign up for Reaper 2 & start the excitement all over.


I want to sooooooooo badly, but money just got a bit tighter around here the past couple of days, so SR2 is, sadly, a no go for me.  
Should random, free money somehow blow into my reach at some point I will totally join, lol.


----------



## NOWHINING

Dont feel bad. I am not going to sigh up for the second one either.


WitchyKitty said:


> I want to sooooooooo badly, but money just got a bit tighter around here the past couple of days, so SR2 is, sadly, a no go for me.
> Should random, free money somehow blow into my reach at some point I will totally join, lol.


----------



## The Auditor

Not doing SR 2 either.


----------



## ALKONOST

It looks like I might not be able to either. One of my pugs decided it was time to see the vet again (re-occuring bladder infection)


----------



## MissMandy

Aww, hope he's ok ALKO


----------



## Kymmm

Me either.. it gets a little pricey when you figure in shipping on top of the gift.. But I still love seeing what everyone else does/gets!! So I'll be creeping around the SR2 thread for sure!!
In the meantime... can someone please send my gift??!! pleeeeease????? lol


----------



## ALKONOST

MissMandy said:


> Aww, hope he's ok ALKO


Thank you, Mandy. Me too. She's been in and out of the vet's office since she was 2 and she's only 5 now. She even has a specialist that watches over her faulty gallbladder. Poor punkin


----------



## Bethany

ALKONOST said:


> Thank you, Mandy. Me too. She's been in and out of the vet's office since she was 2 and she's only 5 now. She even has a specialist that watches over her faulty gallbladder. Poor punkin


Know how hard it is when our little fur babies are sick. Hope yours is better real soon. 

Had a vet tell me that my Bengal was in the beginning of renal failure back in Feb. THen kind of back peddal, yet had the asst. send us home with an IV Bag & a script for Prescription cat food. It has been well over 6 months & I now have to take him to another vet because the script ran out and I don't have any faith in the previous vet. I took him in because he was pulling his hair out.  Over $300 later still no answer for what I brought him in for. Times like these I wish I was back home in Ohio with the vet he had since we had him..


----------



## ScaredyKat

Mine grows so fast. Hopefully I can do it again in a few years! Thank you so much! 


halloweenscreamqueen said:


> I donate mine every few years too! Pantene Beautiful Lengths will take 8" ponytails, so I can go about every four years. You look fabulous!!!


----------



## ScaredyKat

Hope your pug is okay. 

I want to join sr2, but it is also not in the budget for me either. Dang Craigslisters aren't buying my purses!


----------



## WitchyKitty

ALKONOST and Bethany, I hope your babies feel better really soon!!!!! 
With my four kitties, I know what constant vet trips are like! Two of my cats would get urinary crystals/issues often. I have had the vets give them scripts, special prescription foods (which helped the crystals but were fattening and unhealthy!!!) all that stuff...but in the end, we found great quality, healthy food, a bit of water added to their wet food (they get both wet and dry in separate, portioned feedings) and most importantly I buy cranberry supplement capsules in the vitamin dept, open them up and add a little to their wet food daily worked much better and was healthier for the kitties! Doing this has nearly stopped their urinary tract issues.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Just thought I'd add, that I am the most impatient person EVER. I run to the window every time I hear the mailman coming and press my nose to the glass to see if he gets out with a package! The other day the UPS man delivered a package next door and I think I literally heard my heart break. Lol! So reaper, whoever you are, you are torturing me in the worst way possible. You evil mastermind!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

usps says that the package was delivered


----------



## whynotgrl666

Hey everybody it's Amy , the whynotgrl666. I have gotten my package! I won't be home to open it and take pics to post but ...I've been reaped and I just wanted to share that! ,


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Dear VICTIM, your package has shipped, watch the mailman very close, he/she should show up at your door Monday, was trying for the 13th, but will have to settle for the 16th. My post office started to give me a hard time because I had a little spray paint on the picture, so I told her it came like that, she said it was considered a chemical , really just send it , I don’t think she likes Halloween.


----------



## Pumpkin5

ScaredyKat said:


> Just thought I'd add, that I am the most impatient person EVER. I run to the window every time I hear the mailman coming and press my nose to the glass to see if he gets out with a package! The other day the UPS man delivered a package next door and I think I literally heard my heart break. Lol! So reaper, whoever you are, you are torturing me in the worst way possible. You evil mastermind!




  Scaredy, you are incredibly cute....I just giggle when I read your posts! I love the fact that you let the mailman/UPS/Fed Ex guys rule your happiness.....who doesn't LOVE getting packages??? And Secret Reaper gifts are all the better! I hope to be your Reaper in the future....I will torment you with Teasers and hints and drive you a little crazy. Sorry you can't do Reaper 2, but maybe next time...... Muhahahahahahaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ScaredyKat

Oh my goodness pumpkin. Thank you! I think the very same thing every time I read one of your posts! 
 I am still holding out a glint of hope that I can participate in reaper 2. Maybe you can convince me to do it!  We could always reap each other! Haha.
On another note, anyone want to buy a purse? 


Pumpkin5 said:


> Scaredy, you are incredibly cute....I just giggle when I read your posts! I love the fact that you let the mailman/UPS/Fed Ex guys rule your happiness.....who doesn't LOVE getting packages??? And Secret Reaper gifts are all the better! I hope to be your Reaper in the future....I will torment you with Teasers and hints and drive you a little crazy. Sorry you can't do Reaper 2, but maybe next time...... Muhahahahahahaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ScaredyKat

My package is 3 hours away from it's destination as of today!  It may be there a few days earlier than expected!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Send me a link to your Craig's List purses.


----------



## hallorenescene

I got a rock, that sounds weird. your postmaster must not like halloween


----------



## Pumpkin5

Not just localized....I was sending off my first Reaper tease and I had drawn a Reaper on the box....and the [email protected] postal worker loooked at my box and said.......HALLOWEEN??? Are you joking? This early???? And I said....huh? Oh, ha ha...nooooo, my friend is dying.....I was just preparing her......Right? She'll see him soon enough.....Rest her soul......Shut him right up.... I never down play the effect of SHOCK value....NEVER.....and I dig on making the "normals" squirm.....and making them uncomfortable is my pleasure.......


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Pumpkin5 said:


> Not just localized....I was sending off my first Reaper tease and I had drawn a Reaper on the box....and the [email protected] postal worker loooked at my box and said.......HALLOWEEN??? Are you joking? This early???? And I said....huh? Oh, ha ha...nooooo, my friend is dying.....I was just preparing her......Right? She'll see him soon enough.....Rest her soul......Shut him right up.... I never down play the effect of SHOCK value....NEVER.....and I dig on making the "normals" squirm.....and making them uncomfortable is my pleasure.......


HeHeHe that's awesome


----------



## Pumpkin5

Uhm.....I told you guys I was EVIL.....Muhahahahaha........


----------



## bethene

got more work done tonight,, need to finish up the small things,,, almost done,,, might do one more "small"ish thing,, then have one big thing to finish or figure out how to get it to work,, actually, then hope to ship over the weekend. whew,,,, getting there getting there!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Well I've stayed up as late as I can, but my victim isn't posting pics tonight.  Oh well, guess I have to wait an extra day.


----------



## kingcoop80

Working on my reaper now!!! Will be shipped monday


----------



## NOWHINING

Sublime, that is because I finally came home from school. You wonderful, wonderful Reaper!!!

I am getting ready to upload pictures and I am sadly to report one did not make it in the delivery. It was smashed beyong recog. I know it purple but that is it.


----------



## ALKONOST

Bethany said:


> Know how hard it is when our little fur babies are sick. Hope yours is better real soon.
> 
> Had a vet tell me that my Bengal was in the beginning of renal failure back in Feb. THen kind of back peddal, yet had the asst. send us home with an IV Bag & a script for Prescription cat food. It has been well over 6 months & I now have to take him to another vet because the script ran out and I don't have any faith in the previous vet. I took him in because he was pulling his hair out.  Over $300 later still no answer for what I brought him in for. Times like these I wish I was back home in Ohio with the vet he had since we had him..


Thanks... she does seem to recover ok after each antibiotic treatment but, I worry that someday it'll stop working for her. I'm saving up for a laproscopic surgery they want to do to see if she has something wrong with her bladder. So, we're hoping to find out in the next couple of months . I'm very sorry about your Bengal too. Sounds like changing the vet might be a good thing. Good luck with him and let us know how it goes


----------



## hallorenescene

so is no whining going to post soon? is sublime staying up for it? a curious mind wants to know


----------



## ALKONOST

WitchyKitty said:


> ALKONOST and Bethany, I hope your babies feel better really soon!!!!!
> With my four kitties, I know what constant vet trips are like! Two of my cats would get urinary crystals/issues often. I have had the vets give them scripts, special prescription foods (which helped the crystals but were fattening and unhealthy!!!) all that stuff...but in the end, we found great quality, healthy food, a bit of water added to their wet food (they get both wet and dry in separate, portioned feedings) and most importantly I buy cranberry supplement capsules in the vitamin dept, open them up and add a little to their wet food daily worked much better and was healthier for the kitties! Doing this has nearly stopped their urinary tract issues.


Great idea WitchyKitty. I have Myla on a perscription food that does help and a supplement called Cranberry Comfort.. but, I'm going to be changing that to something stronger because the one she's on now isn't helping much anymore (which I was warned about anyway). I think after they can do that surgery and see what's going on... that will be what really helps and I hope she won't have to take those antibiotics every 3-4 months anymore. That's great you found the trick to helping your kitties. It must feel wonderful


----------



## ALKONOST

Will be sending mine out within the next few days too... and another one that'll be heading east


----------



## NOWHINING

pictures are already posted! 


hallorenescene said:


> so is no whining going to post soon? is sublime staying up for it? a curious mind wants to know


----------



## Immortalia

OMG, Pumpkin that is AWFUL! You had me guffawing at desk! LOL I always get the strangest looks from my coworker when I read through the forum posts...... 



Pumpkin5 said:


> Not just localized....I was sending off my first Reaper tease and I had drawn a Reaper on the box....and the [email protected] postal worker loooked at my box and said.......HALLOWEEN??? Are you joking? This early???? And I said....huh? Oh, ha ha...nooooo, my friend is dying.....I was just preparing her......Right? She'll see him soon enough.....Rest her soul......Shut him right up.... I never down play the effect of SHOCK value....NEVER.....and I dig on making the "normals" squirm.....and making them uncomfortable is my pleasure.......


----------



## creeperguardian

Pumpkin i would have said GASP its never to early you just have to believe lol when i went to ship i had to hold in my laughter i almost died.


----------



## Miss Erie

Pumpkin5 said:


> Not just localized....I was sending off my first Reaper tease and I had drawn a Reaper on the box....and the [email protected] postal worker loooked at my box and said.......HALLOWEEN??? Are you joking? This early???? And I said....huh? Oh, ha ha...nooooo, my friend is dying.....I was just preparing her......Right? She'll see him soon enough.....Rest her soul......Shut him right up.... I never down play the effect of SHOCK value....NEVER.....and I dig on making the "normals" squirm.....and making them uncomfortable is my pleasure.......


You made my day! So proud of your sarcasm LOL!!!! So funny, wish I could have been there.


----------



## Miss Erie

ALKONOST said:


> Thank you, Mandy. Me too. She's been in and out of the vet's office since she was 2 and she's only 5 now. She even has a specialist that watches over her faulty gallbladder. Poor punkin


If it makes you feel better, my 1.5 yr old pug has IBS  Really? My dog has IBS? Plus she had The Mange as a pup. Yes, I called it "The Mange" LOL.


----------



## kab

Dear victim- your package is FINALLY on it's way!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

kab said:


> Dear victim- your package is FINALLY on it's way!


will keep an eye out! thanks!


----------



## witchymom

Ok so............... my present can come today since I MAILED MY VICTIMS PACKAGE THIS MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!

ooooooooooooooooooooh where is it going? East? West? North? South?


----------



## sikntwizted

The end of my crazy work week was just as crazy. Why yes, that crazy guy did just steal that ambulance. Don't worry though, the cops were finally able to stop that dump truck sized thing 2 hours later at the guys house after he stopped and got out on us own.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

hallorenescene said:


> so is no whining going to post soon? is sublime staying up for it? a curious mind wants to know


I tried, but couldn't make it. lol I saw her post this morning, though. I'm so glad she liked what survived!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hmmm...wonder if I'll get my gift today? Probably not, lol. I'll most likely be one of the last!


----------



## witchymom

WitchyKitty said:


> Hmmm...wonder if I'll get my gift today? Probably not, lol. I'll most likely be one of the last!


well, i DID mail out a gift to someone today.................................................. 

but its not you. 

LMAO


----------



## WitchyKitty

witchymom said:


> well, i DID mail out a gift to someone today..................................................
> 
> but its not you.
> 
> LMAO


Lol!


----------



## ScaredyKat

Somebody, please! Reap me already! I'm going batty *bah dum tiss*!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I was reaped!


----------



## ScaredyKat

Watched the mailman come and go yet again.  Do you hear the tiny violins playing?


----------



## Bethany

Post the pics people!!


----------



## msgatorslayer

The guy at the post office said my tracking number is on the bottom of my receipt. I'm only now looking at it while im on my lunch break and I dont see. Doesnt it normally clearly say 'tracking number'? 

All I have is a label # and a bill #.

I typed both into ups tracking, the first says its the wrong format, and the 2nd cant be found.

I know from ordering things in the past that sometimes tracking isnt available to see online til later in the day. Im hoping that is the case here.


----------



## nhh

I picked up a couple of small things today. Going to get that package wrapped up soon!!! Sorry my victim it's taken a bit to get it all together. But soon, very soon....


----------



## ScaredyKat

That's okay. Can't wait to see what you put together for me! 


nhh said:


> I picked up a couple of small things today. Going to get that package wrapped up soon!!! Sorry my victim it's taken a bit to get it all together. But soon, very soon....


----------



## ScaredyKat

It's the really long one that says "Label #". 


msgatorslayer said:


> The guy at the post office said my tracking number is on the bottom of my receipt. I'm only now looking at it while im on my lunch break and I dont see. Doesnt it normally clearly say 'tracking number'?
> 
> All I have is a label # and a bill #.
> 
> I typed both into ups tracking, the first says its the wrong format, and the 2nd cant be found.
> 
> I know from ordering things in the past that sometimes tracking isnt available to see online til later in the day. Im hoping that is the case here.


----------



## ScaredyKat

My victim's package is half an hour away. If it doesn't get there today I will be upset. Lol.  I can't wait to hear if he/she likes everything!


----------



## msgatorslayer

ScaredyKat said:


> It's the really long one that says "Label #".


When i type that number in, it says it's the wrong numbering format for tracking.


----------



## LadySherry

ScaredyKat... first you said post office but later in the message u mentioned ups.
To track postal service it is usps for UPS (brown truck) is ups. Maybe wrong website.
I have done this myself.


----------



## WitchyKitty

On my way home today, I passed the Fed Ex truck coming around the corner of my block. I was soooo exited, but when I got home...nothing was delivered. Then, the UPS truck pulls up to my house...then backs up to a diff house!!! ARG! Sigh. Oh well, not my turn today, lol.


----------



## Immortalia

So, yesterday I did some minor surgery on a prop, played with some Great Stuff, and layed the first few coats of paint....next comes the detail work and putting it all together. Dear Victim, I truly hope that you like my Mad Scientist Creation, it is being made especially for you! MUAhahahahahahahahahahahahahaha......


----------



## MissMandy

When I mailed my victim's box today, the lady was like "Oh cute box!" Yup, she's a good egg


----------



## sookie

Well my victim got their package today, the post office sent a confirmation notice *eerie laughter as the fog rolls in*

I hope they like everything


----------



## Spookerstar

All these packages out for delivery and I have to work late tonight. It will be all I can do not to do a drive by of my house on my way to the second job. It has been raining a lot today and I don't want my pretty's to get to wet


----------



## The Auditor

Pumpkin5 said:


> Uhm.....I told you guys I was EVIL.....Muhahahahaha........


Yes you are. Quite obviously, we're related.


----------



## The Auditor

Reaped today. Woot!


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> Reaped today. Woot!


Ooooo whatchya get? Whatchya get?


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> Reaped today. Woot!


Dang double posts


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> Ooooo whatchya get? Whatchya get?


Stuff!



Awesome papier mache jack, beautiful amazing spooky painting....and not to be left out - a glitter skull on a stick!


----------



## MissMandy

Cool! You can use that glitter skull next year when we harass bethene


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Need pictures!!!


----------



## Bethany

Immortalia said:


> So, yesterday I did some minor surgery on a prop, played with some Great Stuff, and layed the first few coats of paint....next comes the detail work and putting it all together. Dear Victim, I truly hope that you like my Mad Scientist Creation, it is being made especially for you! MUAhahahahahahahahahahahahahaha......


Could this be a 2nd hint?


----------



## The Auditor

moonwitchkitty said:


> Need pictures!!!


There is a picture of my painting elsewhere in Halloweenforum...I'll give you a hint, there is wine involved. Enjoy the hunt.


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> There is a picture of my painting elsewhere in Halloweenforum...I'll give you a hint, there is wine involved. Enjoy the hunt.


----------



## CreepySpiders

You've been warned Victim!


----------



## msgatorslayer

LadySherry said:


> ScaredyKat... first you said post office but later in the message u mentioned ups.
> To track postal service it is usps for UPS (brown truck) is ups. Maybe wrong website.
> I have done this myself.


Thanks, you solved my problem. 

I've ordered a lot of stuff recently and the conformation email always takes me to ups. And that was what I was incorrectly using. Works as intended using usps, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty

The Auditor said:


> There is a picture of my painting elsewhere in Halloweenforum...I'll give you a hint, there is wine involved. Enjoy the hunt.


I think I found it...but I also cheated to find it, lol.


----------



## Pumpkin5

The Auditor said:


> Yes you are. Quite obviously, we're related.




  I think you are my long lost brother....but shhhhhh....I won't tell anyone, I am pretty scary to be related to.... As Pop-Eye says...I yam what I yam......sooooo, can I say, Bluto has stinking feet?...like I said, it"s hard to admit being related to me....


----------



## MissMandy

The hubs said he got an email from UPS saying that we're getting a package tomorrow....from Florida........no return address. Could it be? Could it possibly?? Could I be getting reaped tomorrow???


----------



## ondeko

why is it that I am always expecting deliveries for the glass shop at exactly the same time as the reaping starts in earnest? Knock at the door today--mailman with a package!! Stuff for work. I sometimes think I get almost nothing done during secret reaper because I am compelled to stalk all the delivery men in the neighborhood. And I don't know who is sending stuff to my next door neighbor, but they need to stop it. There have been 4 UPS and one FedEx delivery there this week and it's only Wednesday. I can see and hear the trucks as the brake coming up to the house and then coasting past me.


----------



## ScaredyKat

I meant USPS. Post office.  If you're using the post office, in the middle of the receipt, it should say Label #. On the website it says to separate the numbers using commas, that didn't work for me, so I just typed them like they were on receipt, and it worked.


LadySherry said:


> ScaredyKat... first you said post office but later in the message u mentioned ups.
> To track postal service it is usps for UPS (brown truck) is ups. Maybe wrong website.
> I have done this myself.


----------



## WitchyKitty

ScaredyKat said:


> I meant USPS. Post office.  If you're using the post office, in the middle of the receipt, it should say Label #. On the website it says to separate the numbers using commas, that didn't work for me, so I just typed them like they were on receipt, and it worked.


It said to use commas?? I don't remember seeing that. I've always just typed in the number as is on the USPS tracking website...always worked that way for me!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Ahhh...now I see what you were reading about the commas...it says "Enter up to 10 numbers separated by commas"...they mean separate each package's label number by a comma...not the numbers in the single label number. So if you have two different label numbers, type one out, add a comma, then type the second one out!


----------



## "i got a rock!"

MissMandy said:


> The hubs said he got an email from UPS saying that we're getting a package tomorrow....from Florida........no return address. Could it be? Could it possibly?? Could I be getting reaped tomorrow???


My reaper was from Florida also, but I still don't know who it is. Who are you REAPER


----------



## The Auditor

"i got a rock!" said:


> My reaper was from Florida also, but I still don't know who it is. Who are you REAPER


It was.....

not me.

Because I'm not from Florida.


----------



## Kymmm

It wasn't me either but my victim will be getting their package in the next couple days!!! Pleeeeeease make it all get there in one piece!! Getting a box full of bloody broken glass would be a shame!!


----------



## msgatorslayer

Im in florida and sent a package today.


----------



## bethene

did a bit of work today, and hunted up some stuff from a basement stash,,, still want to make one or 2 things, and finish the biggest one for one of mine,, the (fingers crossed,,) will ship over the week end!


----------



## Miss Erie

This is slightly off topic, but I'm wondering if anyone else is having mail issues. I don't want to say where I'm at (West of the Mississippi) because my victim is waiting on their gift. But in the past month, my mail has been arriving really late. Sometimes between 8-9 pm. Some days we get no mail at all. Has me slightly concerned is all. Just wondering if this is a local issue or if other parts of the country are experiencing this.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Miss Erie said:


> This is slightly off topic, but I'm wondering if anyone else is having mail issues. I don't want to say where I'm at (West of the Mississippi) because my victim is waiting on their gift. But in the past month, my mail has been arriving really late. Sometimes between 8-9 pm. Some days we get no mail at all. Has me slightly concerned is all. Just wondering if this is a local issue or if other parts of the country are experiencing this.


What?? That is really late for mail to be showing up...I've never heard of mail being delivered that late!


----------



## katshead42

I sent out a package today. Was if for my victim? Maybe....MUHAHAHA


----------



## Miss Erie

WitchyKitty said:


> What?? That is really late for mail to be showing up...I've never heard of mail being delivered that late!


I know, right??? It's been in the past 4-6 weeks. Some days it's here like usual, between 3-4 pm. As of 8:36 PST, I'm sitting here mail-less


----------



## Immortalia

Maybe it is....maybe it isn't. One thing I can tell you for sure though....it is a truly unique creation that I researched especially for my Victim. I sure hope she/he/you (?) like it........Oh, and it has paint on it too. 



Bethany said:


> Could this be a 2nd hint?


----------



## Immortalia

It was....
Not me either......
But I AM from Florida! 






Or am I...................? MUAhahahahahahahaha



The Auditor said:


> It was.....
> 
> not me.
> 
> Because I'm not from Florida.


----------



## Araniella

My brother sent me an amazing package today. A Snow globe with dracula with little bats as the snow...another piece for my halloween village. Halloween kitchen towels and a few other small things. But wonder of wonders...he sent the PERFECT box for my victim!!!

All packed up and will ship tomorrow!!


----------



## NOWHINING

ohhh a Dracula Snow Glob??? I would like to see that!


----------



## Halloween Scream

Dear Victim,
I sent out your package today - such a great feeling! As as I've done for the last two years, I rewarded myself with the first Pumpkin Spice Latte of the season. It's a SR tradition! I hope you love everything as much as I loved making it for you. 

Now that that's checked off my list, I can look forward to my reaping! Oh how I love this time of year.


----------



## jcat

Just asked to join. Hope I get in..


----------



## hallorenescene

alkonost, that is my kind of reap. I love blow molds, and those lights are a delight too. now that tree is so cool. oh yeah, I love your score
Bethany is right about some good laughs. I laughed louder with each response.
so brandi, post pics please
beautiful nightmare, you scored nicely. mustrd did a great job. cute little girl. great you guys shared the moment. and my fave was the eyeball jar.
mustard, that turned out great. now since you tell how to make it, I can see it. I want to make one. 
lilangel, nice reap, and I love kitchen witches too


----------



## Bethany

hallorenescene I am glad you enjoyed the laughs. I had tears rolling reading the post in the find/buy thread. I'm sure some did not appreciate what went on there, but I sure did!!


----------



## witchymom

such great goodies everyone is receiving! Can't wait! 

meanwhile..... someone is getting reaped tomorrow! 

Scheduled Delivery Day:
September 13, 2013


----------



## MissMandy

jcat said:


> Just asked to join. Hope I get in..


Unfortunately, it's too late this for this SR jcat. But you can join in on SR2


----------



## Immortalia

*Ooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Victiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmmm...............*

So, I thought I might give a few clues as to what I have been up to lately........ Just a peek, nothing more.


----------



## MissMandy

I WAS REAPED, I WAS REAPED!  And boy oh boy, what a haul! My reaper totally spoiled me! I'm not 100% on who my reaper is, but I have an idea. Need to send some pm's and try to find out LOL. I took pix, but I dunno if I can post them lol. My reaper wrote a letter, and on the envelope wrote "Not for publication". So, not sure if they don't want me to post pix of the gifts or just not post a pic of the letter?


----------



## Bethany

I think I saw a spider.................
Oh I do hope it is coming to meeeeeeeee


----------



## Araniella

No no no!!! If there's a spider it MUST be coming to me!!! 




Bethany said:


> I think I saw a spider.................
> Oh I do hope it is coming to meeeeeeeee


----------



## Araniella

Uh-Oh.....Guess what day it is!? 
Guess. What. Day. It. Is.
Aww come on. I know you can read me.
Bethany, hey, guess what day it is?
Kymmm Kymmm Kymmm Kymmm Kymmm What day is it Kymmm?

Bethene Guess what today is?

It's Reaper Package Shipping Day.....to be delivered on Hump Day!!!!! 

HUMP DAY is REAPER DAY!!!! YEAAAHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Bethany

araniella said:


> uh-oh.....guess what day it is!?
> Guess. What. Day. It. Is.
> Aww come on. I know you can read me.
> Bethany, hey, guess what day it is?
> Kymmm kymmm kymmm kymmm kymmm what day is it kymmm?
> 
> Bethene guess what today is?
> 
> It's reaper package shipping day.....to be delivered on hump day!!!!!
> 
> Hump day is reaper day!!!! Yeaaahhhhh!!!!


roflmao!


----------



## Araniella

I can't help it. I'm obsessed with that camel. I've had too much time home--too much TV....I think it's starting to show.


----------



## Bethany

I told my husband "I dare you to go into work on Wed & do that." he said "you think we haven't?" 
I am shocked!


----------



## Immortalia

You guys are killing me today. That darned camel is SO irritating, but secretly I find him hilarious!


----------



## Ophelia

Holy crow. I'm so far behind now, it's not even funny. It's all kitties and kilts where I am. On the thread, that is. Life is definitely not as entertaining, at the moment.


----------



## Pumpkin5

I think that spider is heading my way....I love the little eight legged delights....big ones too! BTW, I just LOVE the Hump Day Camel...he is such a goof...


----------



## LadySherry

side note..... I was in Reno last week for the International Camel races on Friday but that didn't stop us. We were chanting the same thing. If any one gets a chance to see camel races make it a point. Way too funny!!!1


----------



## witchymom

OMG i HATE HATE HATE HATE LOATHE DESPISE AND OTHERWISE DETEST that camel!


----------



## bl00d

I got reaped today!!! Thank you to my SR the stuff you sent was awesome and you played it very well!!! The letter as a warm up then receiving the box = pure awesome!!! Well played and thank you I will post pics real soon!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Ophelia said:


> Holy crow. I'm so far behind now, it's not even funny. It's all kitties and kilts where I am. On the thread, that is. Life is definitely not as entertaining, at the moment.


I know you're going through a lot right now, Ophelia  Nothing can take away that kind of pain. But try and take comfort in knowing you have oodles of friends on here that love you and will be there for ya


----------



## ALKONOST

My box is complete and will be off tomorrow morning! Where's a clue you ask? Why it's headed North.... or is it West hhhmmmm... maybe East? (cuz that's what I said yesterday, right?  Guess we'll find out sooner or later


----------



## witchymom

reap me

reap me

reap me


----------



## WitchyKitty

Okay, reaper, the temps in my area are finally starting to drop back down...there is a wonderful breeze, the leaves are getting a tint of change and now I am totally ready for Fall...which makes me totally ready for Halloween...which makes me totally ready for my reaping!!!!! Just turned off my air and opened up the windows and it's totally helping my mood...as I've been feeling rather down for many reasons. Hmmm, I think I will cheer myself up even more and go make some yummy Fall treats while I continue to wait for my reaping!!

Totally.


----------



## MissMandy

Oooo whatchya making?


----------



## WitchyKitty

MissMandy said:


> Oooo whatchya making?


I will show you very shortly...though I am having a crisis with them at the moment, lol.


----------



## MissMandy

WitchyKitty said:


> I will show you very shortly...though I am having a crisis with them at the moment, lol.


Eh....take a drink, it'll fix the problem


----------



## sikntwizted

Would it be wrong of me to individually wrap each piece in duct tape, and wrap them in their own boxes, then put them in a big box and add a brick or 2 for weight?


----------



## bethene

Well, once again, am totally exhausted, literally walked at work hauling extremely heavy racks and skids for3 and a half hours. So tired I can hardly move, so working on reaper stuff is a bust. Also was going to bring something home for the local thing, so either wait to ship til Monday, or forget them,,


----------



## bethene

Sikntwisted, go for it!


----------



## Kymmm

A box is in Kansas... is it leaving?? is it staying?? Either way, someone should get reaped tomorrow!! PLEASE DON'T BE BROKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kymmm

sikntwizted said:


> Would it be wrong of me to individually wrap each piece in duct tape, and wrap them in their own boxes, then put them in a big box and add a brick or 2 for weight?


Once you see what is costs to ship, you will be the one pulling that box apart and taking some of the unnecessary garb out! lol


----------



## im the goddess

witchymom said:


> OMG i HATE HATE HATE HATE LOATHE DESPISE AND OTHERWISE DETEST that camel!


HUMP DAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

http://youtu.be/lbXZm_uLbs8
love that camel


----------



## MissMandy

I think that camel is freakin hysterical! A friend of mine does the impression perfectly. I crack up every time!


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Hollows Eve this ones for you


----------



## The Auditor

Ophelia said:


> Holy crow. I'm so far behind now, it's not even funny. It's all kitties and kilts where I am. On the thread, that is. Life is definitely not as entertaining, at the moment.


No, no it isn't. Love you, hun.


----------



## MissMandy

"i got a rock!" said:


> Hollows Eve this ones for you


LMFAO! I've seen this before but it still cracks me up.


----------



## The Auditor

For Witchymom

Camel Burgers

Serves 4

Ingredients:

1 kilo – 2.2 lbs. ground camel meat

1 tablespoon fat from camel hump, or butter

4 tbsp finely chopped red onions

6 cloves of garlic, crushed

2 tbsp chopped cilantro

tbsp chopped parsley

2 tbsp chopped mint leaves

2 tbsp chopped dried culinary rose petals

2 tsp ground cumin

2 tsp red paprika

1 tsp cloves, ground

Lemon juice to taste

Salt and pepper to taste

Put all burger ingredients through a food processor. Pulse (don’t make it too mushy).
Knead together and shape into 4 patties. Cover and chill well before cooking.
Fry on a dry pan or skillet for 4 minutes both sides or to your preferred level of doneness.
Serve on a toasted sesame bun with Taza ketchup and all the trimmings: a slice of cheese, tomato and onion rings.


----------



## The Auditor

And....for everyone else (everyone who is legal, anyway...)

Copper Camel

1 oz Bailey's Irish Creme
1/2 oz butterscotch schnapps

Pour the Bailey's into a shot glass, and the schnapps on top


----------



## im the goddess

I bought that card last weekend.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Okay, I said I'd post a pic of the goodies I was making just now while passing the time waiting for my reaping...I made Hershey's Kisses Acorn Treats!!! I used Pumpkin Spice Kisses, Mini Nilla Wafers and chocolate chips for mine...though you can use any flavor kiss, any flavor chip and any flavor mini round cookie, such as Nutter Butter, Nilla or Fudge Stripe cookies! I have also seen people use little pieces of pretzel sticks for the stems, too, instead of chips. I've been wanting to make these for awhile now, but was waiting for the weather to cool so they wouldn't melt, lol.


----------



## MissMandy

Omg those are so dang cute, WK! I should make some for Thanksgiving 

I can't drink Bailey's unless it's Christmas


----------



## im the goddess

Is it wrong that I want to grab a hand full and pop them in my mouth? Those are adorable. 


WitchyKitty said:


> Okay, I said I'd post a pic of the goodies I was making just now while passing the time waiting for my reaping...I made Hershey's Kisses Acorn Treats!!! I used Pumpkin Spice Kisses, Mini Nilla Wafers and chocolate chips for mine...though you can use any flavor kiss, any flavor chip and any flavor mini round cookie, such as Nutter Butter, Nilla or Fudge Stripe cookies! I have also seen people use little pieces of pretzel sticks for the stems, too, instead of chips. I've been wanting to make these for awhile now, but was waiting for the weather to cool so they wouldn't melt, lol.
> View attachment 170310
> View attachment 170311


----------



## ondeko

"i got a rock!" said:


> Hollows Eve this ones for you


LOL I was just about to post this for Hollows Eva. Sick minds think alike, huh?


----------



## "i got a rock!"

ondeko said:


> LOL I was just about to post this for Hollows Eva. Sick minds think alike, huh?


Absolutely


----------



## WitchyKitty

im the goddess said:


> Is it wrong that I want to grab a hand full and pop them in my mouth? Those are adorable.





MissMandy said:


> Omg those are so dang cute, WK! I should make some for Thanksgiving


They are super yummy, too! I was thinking I may also make them for Thanksgiving! These with the pumpkin spice kisses are terrific, but I really want to try other combinations, too, like the chocolate Kiss, Nutter Butter cookie and PB chip...or the chocolate Kiss, fudge stripe and choc chip combo! I may have to make a tray of all of them for the next holidays, lol! They are so cute, I hate to eat them...but I will, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty

^^ Hey! I figured out the multi quote thing, lol.


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Well Well Well Victim, just tracked you package and it is somewhere in Transylvania or was it Pennsylvania  let’s just say it’s on its way murrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Bethany

WitchyKitty have you seen the Turkeys made from Fudge Strip Cookies, Chocolate dipped lg. marshmallows & Candy corn? I made them on year for Thanksgiving & put them at each place setting. Then for Christmas I did them as "Peacocks" brushed some meleted chocolate on the solid choc side & sprinkled with little colored balls.  Think I'll do the turkeys this year since I'll actually get to cook dinner in a house, we'll be pet & house sitting again.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

"i got a rock!" said:


> Hollows Eve this ones for you


you have no idea how glad i am that i don't eat candy corn when i see this!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany said:


> WitchyKitty have you seen the Turkeys made from Fudge Strip Cookies, Chocolate dipped lg. marshmallows & Candy corn? I made them on year for Thanksgiving & put them at each place setting. Then for Christmas I did them as "Peacocks" brushed some meleted chocolate on the solid choc side & sprinkled with little colored balls.  Think I'll do the turkeys this year since I'll actually get to cook dinner in a house, we'll be pet & house sitting again.


I've seen many different turkey cookies, most with fudge stripe cookies and candy corn...but I'm not sure I've seen that version yet with dipped marshmallows! I've also seen reindeer cookies with nutter butters and pretzels and such. Oh, and I want to make the witches hats, too, with the fudge stripes, orange chocolate and chocolate kisses!
On another note...I just seen this and I NEED them!!!


----------



## Bethany

wickedwillingwench you're gonna love this then!! 
Where pumpkins pies really come from


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Bethany said:


> wickedwillingwench you're gonna love this then!!
> Where pumpkins pies really come from
> 
> View attachment 170318


What, I would have made my husband a lot more pumpkin pies if I knew it was that easy HeHeHe just kidding


----------



## msgatorslayer

Bethany said:


> wickedwillingwench you're gonna love this then!!
> Where pumpkins pies really come from
> 
> View attachment 170318


I think that's the funniest halloween display I've ever seen, lol. Great job. So simple yet, what a statement.


----------



## Bethany

Are you a PUMPKIN?!! I got a rock?
I like this one too:








so want to do this one year. see how many people notice. LOL


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Bethany said:


> Are you a PUMPKIN?!!


some days


----------



## lizzyborden

Sent a teaser to my victim, but they haven't posted in a while, so I hope it got there. 

My main gift is getting closer to completion. A little more detail tomorrow and hopefully ready to paint Saturday evening. Hoped to get it mailed Monday, but have an appointment that will keep me tied up all day, so it may be Tuesday.

Soon Victim, soon!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

So I was at a Spanish Grocery store today and they had a ton of the saint candles and I found the perfect one for my victim; Santa Muerte - Holy Death. I got one in white and one in black. The prayer on the side is (and this is word for word so if it does not flow right, it is the wording) - Oh and the saint picture is a reaper!

- Dead you're that you are in the cemetery, with your body. I call to your spirit and I say to him; I need the thought which bad for me, that they do not watch to me, nor offend me the words that were accumulated on you, dead I wish eternally does not need the wine for my body, the bread to maintain to my matter and the blessing of the Father for strength of my soul. Amen

So I decided to post a picture. I am not putting any hints in my package as to who I am. If you my victim have been following this thread, you will know your reaper when you see these in your package. If you do not follow this thread then perhaps you shall never know. Muhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha! 

(oh and as a side note, it is really cool to watch people look at you when you are buying a bunch of Holy Death candles!)


----------



## WitchyKitty

BR1MSTON3 said:


> So I was at a Spanish Grocery store today and they had a ton of the saint candles and I found the perfect one for my victim; Santa Muerte - Holy Death. I got one in white and one in black. The prayer on the side is (and this is word for word so if it does not flow right, it is the wording) - Oh and the saint picture is a reaper!
> 
> - Dead you're that you are in the cemetery, with your body. I call to your spirit and I say to him; I need the thought which bad for me, that they do not watch to me, nor offend me the words that were accumulated on you, dead I wish eternally does not need the wine for my body, the bread to maintain to my matter and the blessing of the Father for strength of my soul. Amen
> 
> So I decided to post a picture. I am not putting any hints in my package as to who I am. If you my victim have been following this thread, you will know your reaper when you see these in your package. If you do not follow this thread then perhaps you shall never know. Muhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> (oh and as a side note, it is really cool to watch people look at you when you are buying a bunch of Holy Death candles!)


I recently watched an episode of Paranormal Witness that was about her, Santa Muerte!


----------



## katshead42

I'm watching Paranormal witness right now.


----------



## WitchyKitty

katshead42 said:


> I'm watching Paranormal witness right now.


I watched the new one earlier today, lol. I love ghost stories! Today's was a spooky one!


----------



## msgatorslayer

Bethany said:


> Are you a PUMPKIN?!! I got a rock?
> I like this one too:
> View attachment 170319
> 
> 
> so want to do this one year. see how many people notice. LOL


These pumpkin pics have me wanting to buy a real pumpkin this year. Such neat ideas.


----------



## hallorenescene

brimstone, very unusual candles. and if they'e staring, hey, you didn't think them up or make them. lol


----------



## Miss Erie

Witchykitty, those are adorable!!!

Auditor, I need to get some Butterscotch Schnapps stat! That sounds so good.


----------



## Miss Erie

Brimston3, I love those candles. That is one I've never seen before. That prayer was a little rough LOL!


----------



## AsH-1031

I was reaper'd today. Just wanted to make sure everyone knew in case they missed it over on the photo thread. Pics will be coming asap of my amazing gifts!


----------



## Ghouliet

My Victim got his gift today and loved it. I have so much fun putting the SR gifts together and this year was no exception. Thank you Bethany for organizing the SR for us.


----------



## NOWHINING

Silver Lady AND Spookyone are busy making their gifts for their victim. Me? I plan to mail my victim's gifts today. Sorry, I had to wait for payday.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Bethany said:


> WitchyKitty have you seen the Turkeys made from Fudge Strip Cookies, Chocolate dipped lg. marshmallows & Candy corn? I made them on year for Thanksgiving & put them at each place setting. Then for Christmas I did them as "Peacocks" brushed some meleted chocolate on the solid choc side & sprinkled with little colored balls.  Think I'll do the turkeys this year since I'll actually get to cook dinner in a house, we'll be pet & house sitting again.


*BEthany can you send me a pic of those cookies Id like to see what they look like. I did the oreo ones with my class last year and id like to try something different this year.*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*UGGGGH Mine will go out tomorrow!!!!! Victim you will receive it soon, Ive been so blasted sick I havent been able to do a thing the last couple of days even though I tried and well I didnt want to get my GERMS on your goodies Coming I swear soon victim soon*


----------



## Hollows Eva

I really wanted to ship out today, friday 13th, just because! But I havent got a box yet -well that could be fixed, but i need some stuff to put in the box to prevent my carefully crafted items to not smash into obliviance. I will be so annoyed if that happens..I can get some tomorrow, but then i wont be able to ship til monday. Grrr.. And it takes such a long time for parcels to go the US, my vic is gonna think i forgot all about them..


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Will the post office accept boxes with duct tape on them? I had one thing that wouldn't fit in my main box, so I put it in a smaller thinner box and started taping it to the main box with packing tape but ran out. So I said screw it and taped the hell out of it with duct tape to ensure it is attached. Will they accept it at the post office that way or should I expect them to tell me to detach the extra package and duct tape?......


----------



## msgatorslayer

Dr. Phibes said:


> Will the post office accept boxes with duct tape on them? I had one thing that wouldn't fit in my main box, so I put it in a smaller thinner box and started taping it to the main box with packing tape but ran out. So I said screw it and taped the hell out of it with duct tape to ensure it is attached. Will they accept it at the post office that way or should I expect them to tell me to detach the extra package and duct tape?......


I'm pretty sure I've seen packages with duct tape posted in the past.

They might have a problem with the small one piggy backing.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Happy Friday the 13th everyone!!! I can't wait to see all the reaps that were sent out to be delivered today!!!



























Hope you all have a super lucky day!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

and dr phibes, it might be cheaper or safer to mail them separate. you should find out


----------



## Pumpkin5

BOO! I can't get my Reaper gift sent out today.....this week was "ridunkculously" busy and today is going to be too, and I have all this "half done" stuff and no time to get the finishing touches done. I will get it all "packed and puffed" over the weekend and send it out on Monday. Sorry Victim....but I have sent some teasers...hopefully you will let them suffice until your reaper box gets there!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Just shipped. Somebody is going to get slaughtered on Monday. They made me take the one package piggybacking off, and peel the duct tape off so my victim won't get the one smaller thing I made, but hopefully the remaining goodies in my box will suffice.


----------



## bethene

pumpkin5, that sounds like me,, busy but trying to get stuff done!!! Have most of it done, but not all,,, tying to hurry and finish the rest,, will be out side today with a skill saw and pvc pipe,,, spray paint,, ,etc!!!!!!!!!!!!!! working hard to finish!!!


----------



## Miss Erie

Dr. Phibes said:


> Will the post office accept boxes with duct tape on them? I had one thing that wouldn't fit in my main box, so I put it in a smaller thinner box and started taping it to the main box with packing tape but ran out. So I said screw it and taped the hell out of it with duct tape to ensure it is attached. Will they accept it at the post office that way or should I expect them to tell me to detach the extra package and duct tape?......


They accepted mine.


----------



## MissMandy

My victim's gift it out for delivery! Eeeeek this is so exciting, but so nerve wracking!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

This package went out today! Picture is wrinkly because my UPS made me tape every inch of it, so dear victim, have some scissors ready! Yes, that is a window cling if that tells you the size of the box


----------



## ALKONOST

Mine is on it's way too. I know what you mean "nerve wracking" I really hope my victim likes their gifts


----------



## Hollows Eva

ALKONOST said:


> Mine is on it's way too. I know what you mean "nerve wracking" I really hope my victim likes their gifts


 I feel the same. I'm actually kinda worried if they will or not, and also if it will make the trip in one piece. I just extra wrapped it up in allsorts of foamy things, and now I also worry that its getting squashed ...


----------



## ALKONOST

BR1MSTON3- your box decor looks great! Can't wait to see the pics of the gifts


----------



## witchymom

my victims package is OUT FOR DELIVERY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

who is it going to, only i know (well, a few others maybe too LOL)


----------



## ALKONOST

Hollows Eva said:


> I feel the same. I'm actually kinda worried if they will or not, and also if it will make the trip in one piece. I just extra wrapped it up in allsorts of foamy things, and now I also worry that its getting squashed ...


Sounds like it'll make it ok. Lots of foamy things should keep it safe. Funny how we all worry about if our gifts will be liked, about if we'll make the deadline, what we're going to make/buy and if it'll ship ok..... yet we just keep coming back for more torture! I already can't wait for next year's SRs!


----------



## Kymmm

The eagle has landed!!! 
Someone got Reaped this morning..  Hope it was as good for them as it was for me!! lol


----------



## sikntwizted

ALKONOST said:


> Sounds like it'll make it ok. Lots of foamy things should keep it safe.


But what if it's the foamy tings that you worry about? I've got bubble wrap and newspaper from the last 2 years packed in mine. Yep, there's a big box getting ready to leave from here!


----------



## amyml

Mine shipped today too! Should be at its destination on the 16th!


----------



## MissMandy

DELIVERED as of 3:19pm. Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy!


----------



## sikntwizted

MissMandy said:


> DELIVERED as of 3:19pm. Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy!


I didn't get it!


----------



## LadySherry

I could use a box on my front porch when I get home. Just saying.


----------



## offmymeds

Delivered as of 3:24.........................happy happy, joy joy


----------



## Kelloween

amyml said:


> Mine shipped today too! Should be at its destination on the 16th!


mine shipped also today..but my delivery date is the 19th!


----------



## MissMandy

sikntwizted said:


> I didn't get it!


Maybe you weren't a good boy!


----------



## sikntwizted

MissMandy said:


> Maybe you weren't a good boy!


Much better to be bad!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Yay! More packages been delivered and more packages being shipped! 

Happy Friday the 13th!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

I don't think I am going to get reaped....


----------



## SCVShan

I am still hopeful....the suspense is killing me! I drive up everyday hoping to see a package or open the mailbox and find a surprise!! It is kinda fun knowing something is still coming.


----------



## Kelloween

Dr. Phibes said:


> I don't think I am going to get reaped....


cause your bad..lol


----------



## MissMandy

Kelloween said:


> cause your bad..lol


Yes....bad, bad boys in here! Oy, I need to stop reading 50 shades of grey


----------



## The Auditor

In light of last night's conversation, seems especially appropriate


----------



## Kerimonster

I know i've been keeping you waiting victim...but don't be sad... I'll be shipping out your gift this weekend... keep an eye out!  


I was going to complain about house renovations taking up all of my time, but then I thought about TK421 and can't complain at all! (If only my reno's were half as cool looking!!)


----------



## Miss Erie

Ok, now that my victim has her gift safe and sound and I can breathe a sigh of relief...where's my gift???? LOL!


----------



## Kelloween

Miss Erie said:


> Ok, now that my victim has her gift safe and sound and I can breathe a sigh of relief...where's my gift???? LOL!


I sent yours today..lol, Im just confusing people!


----------



## sikntwizted

Just left a big brown building. Gotta weird looking box heading north.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Kelloween said:


> cause your bad..lol


Yes. Yes I am. And grumpy.


----------



## im the goddess

The Auditor said:


> View attachment 170539
> 
> 
> In light of last night's conversation, seems especially appropriate


I love that Grumpy Cat!


----------



## bethene

Got quite a bit done, almost ready to ship, want to get one more small thing to add to one box, well one will have 2 boxes, and one a bit bigger one. How and where did someone pre pay so it was cheaper?


----------



## ondeko

Tried to pack reaper gifts today for shipping. We're gonna need a bigger boat.


----------



## Kelloween

ondeko said:


> Tried to pack reaper gifts today for shipping. We're gonna need a bigger boat.


I know the feeling..mine left in 2 separate boxes and not neatly packed...after trying 4 times, I got aggravated and started just stuffing things in (sorry victim for my not neat packing)


----------



## witchymom

Kelloween said:


> I know the feeling..mine left in 2 separate boxes and not neatly packed...after trying 4 times, I got aggravated and started just stuffing things in (sorry victim for my not neat packing)


as long as it gets here, is all that matters  LOL


----------



## Kelloween

Im scared its gonna get somewhere in pieces


----------



## witchymom

Kelloween said:


> Im scared its gonna get somewhere in pieces


i have glue LOLOLOL


----------



## WitchyKitty

Nothing for me today, I suppose.


----------



## Kymmm

Kelloween said:


> Im scared its gonna get somewhere in pieces


Mine was delivered this morning and I have the same fear! I have a gut feeling that at least one item didn't make it. Hopefully I will find out soon. 
On another note.... I tried to score one of those Dooney and Bourke Haunted Mansion purses but they were released today AND sold out by noon!!! I even had a Disney connection.  Boo!! She is going to continue to try over the weekend but it doesn't look good.. It would have lessened the blow if my Reaper box would have been waiting for me when I got home from work but alas, it wasn't to be either. Guess I'll go eat some chocolate.


----------



## Bethany

Well, I've caught up think there were 4 or 5 pages.  I did not get reaped today. Did get my Stabbed Rat from Spirit with my 25% off coupon. Hubby got the micowave exploded head static cling for the micowave at work. (I think he's getting the Halloween bug!!) Didn't find any NBC Jack's, checked 2 stores. However, we did go scope out 8 houses today. Hopefully going to go check 2 out tomorrow with a realtor. One is bank owned & the other is a short sale. Both could probably take some time but that is ok, we have a place to live.  

Now I gotta head over to the Pictures thread & see what everybody got.


----------



## lisa48317

Happy Friday the 13th! Some witches in blue uniforms swooped by and picked up a package today !! I wonder who it could be for???


----------



## Kelloween

lisa48317 said:


> happy friday the 13th! Some witches in blue uniforms swooped by and picked up a package today !! I wonder who it could be for???


me!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Dr. Phibes said:


> I don't think I am going to get reaped....


If Kelloween can get reaped however late, you got nothing to worry about!


----------



## Kelloween

BR1MSTON3 said:


> If Kelloween can get reaped however late, you got nothing to worry about!


lol, because I am ALWAYS last!! I get to start whining next week..


----------



## Bethany

Kelloween said:


> lol, because I am ALWAYS last!! I get to start whining next week..


Me too. 

ELH we need to see those pictures of your super reap!!


----------



## MissMandy

Haven't heard from my victim. I'm so bummed


----------



## im the goddess

Kymmm said:


> Mine was delivered this morning and I have the same fear! I have a gut feeling that at least one item didn't make it. Hopefully I will find out soon.
> On another note.... I tried to score one of those Dooney and Bourke Haunted Mansion purses but they were released today AND sold out by noon!!! I even had a Disney connection.  Boo!! She is going to continue to try over the weekend but it doesn't look good.. It would have lessened the blow if my Reaper box would have been waiting for me when I got home from work but alas, it wasn't to be either. Guess I'll go eat some chocolate.


What, what is this Dooney and Bourke Hanted Mansion purse you speak of, and where????

Googled it and look,
The Disney Parks online store will also carry this bag later this fall. That's an awesome bag.


----------



## greaseballs80

My package is heading out tomorrow, sure hope they like what I got


----------



## Pumpkin5

Dr. Phibes said:


> I don't think I am going to get reaped....



 Me either Dr. Phibes.......oh well................................ shall we drink???? (hiccup) (I may have already started......)


----------



## Kymmm

im the goddess said:


> What, what is this Dooney and Bourke Hanted Mansion purse you speak of, and where????
> 
> Googled it and look,
> The Disney Parks online store will also carry this bag later this fall. That's an awesome bag.


Isn't it awesome??!! Subtle enough to use everyday!! I really thought I would be carrying it on Monday.. Oh well.. I think I'll go eat some more chocolate.


----------



## Kymmm

I REALLY want it!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Nada for me today


----------



## Teresa M

I have made it to page 405. I was really trying to get caught up tonight, but I am about to fall over. It has been such a crazy week! I had over 30 pages to read on here and even more than that on the pic thread. Also means that I have gotten a little behind on my victim. Never fear though (oh, wait, that is what this is all about! ), I am off for the next two days and I am devoting them to SR duties! Good night all, spooky dreams!


----------



## NOWHINING

I keep telling you guys, only I am allow to whine! 



Kelloween said:


> lol, because I am ALWAYS last!! I get to start whining next week..


----------



## NOWHINING

meeee tooo!!!!




kymmm said:


> View attachment 170609
> 
> 
> i really want it!!!!


----------



## Bethany

I can honestly say I don't want the purse.  For the price  I could buy a lot of other things. Never carried a purse much until I moved to where I am now and because of the heat, I cannot carry my $ & cards in my back pocket like I did in Ohio.  So now I carry a small purse. 

If anyone needs a 25% off coupon for your ENTIRE purchase for spirit - here ya go. this weekend only. http://www.spirithalloween.com/coup...paign=EMM:ZEM:FriendsAndFamily_9_13_13_Coupon can also be used online.


----------



## Bethany

double post either HF is having issues or I am. Keep getting errors for HF. Guess no more posting for me until later today or tomorrow.


----------



## MissMandy

Yay, my victim posted! I'm so happy that she liked everything  Now I can take my test this morning and not be worrying if she liked it or not LOL


----------



## Hollows Eva

I finally posted my victims package today, I'm very worried as the post office wouldnt let em send it, in the foam box i had, but made me use one of their crappy boxes -i had to peal of all the decorations and put them on the other box so it basically looks really crappy. AND I havent heard a single peep from my victim on the boards, so Im now starting to worry if this is gonna be another one of those years, where you wait and wait and wait and never heard anything. If something breaks i will be very annoyed, at the postoffice!!! 

(But i still love SR)


edit: So I forgot to post a pic of the box.. well its the false box, but dear victim this is how your box was supposed to look like. I thought i was very tomblike and cool. I will be magically changed to a flat boring cardboard one when it arrives at your house


----------



## lisa48317

Well, since my victims package has been sent on its merry way.... Where's mine, dangit?????

Not too worried just yet since I know we haven't hit to ship deadline yet.

I wanna be a victim, tooooooooo!


----------



## hallorenescene

greaseball, that is a cool package. looks like more fun on the way. 
to my victum, when you get your package notice and go to get your item, you will know which item is for you. you will love it. it's what you asked for. I wish I could see your happy smiling face. 
well, I will be reaped soon. that's what I keep telling myself


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Think i am going to make one of these just need some green yarn hmmmm while i wait oh so patiently for my reaper gift


----------



## bethene

oh,, that is cool! moonwitchkitty! I can crochet but not knit,,, 

going to try to get everything done and boxed up today and tomorrow,, will send my first victims first and see how much $ it cost, then see if I have enough for the 2 for my rescue reaper,,,, other wise it will be Wednesday when I get paid!


----------



## im the goddess

Bethany said:


> I can honestly say I don't want the purse.  For the price  I could buy a lot of other things. Never carried a purse much until I moved to where I am now and because of the heat, I cannot carry my $ & cards in my back pocket like I did in Ohio.  So now I carry a small purse.
> 
> If anyone needs a 25% off coupon for your ENTIRE purchase for spirit - here ya go. this weekend only. http://www.spirithalloween.com/coup...paign=EMM:ZEM:FriendsAndFamily_9_13_13_Coupon can also be used online.


I didn't carry a purse for years when I had the diaper bag, then for years after I had a little coach wallet/ key chain thing, and that was all I carried. Maybe something like this would work for you. This is a photo of the one I have used for years.






I didn't use a real wallet for years, just the little coach thing. Now, I love coach and dooney purses. I'm not a shoe girl, so purses are my thing. I have a nice orange coach bag I am currently using.



moonwitchkitty said:


> Think i am going to make one of these just need some green yarn hmmmm while i wait oh so patiently for my reaper gift
> 
> View attachment 170718


That's really cute. I can sew, but I cant knit or crochet.


----------



## WitchyKitty

So will today be the day I get reaped?? Lol, I doubt it, but I'll still be watching...waiting...
I accidentally deleted my normal ringtone for my cell phone's alarm, so instead of finding a new one, I just went ahead and threw on my Halloween one. (I normally change all my ringtones and alerts to Halloween stuff the last weekend of Sept, but I figured, why not, lol.) So now I can happily listen to the piano theme song from "The Corpse Bride" each night!  I love "The Corpse Bride"!!! ...hmmm...I probably should've told my reaper that, huh?? Lol.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

MissMandy said:


> Haven't heard from my victim. I'm so bummed


miss mandy, don't get bummed...your victim, like me, could be on vacation or something. If I have received anything, i won't know it til next Sunday.


----------



## Hollows Eva

moonwitchkitty said:


> Think i am going to make one of these just need some green yarn hmmmm while i wait oh so patiently for my reaper gift
> 
> View attachment 170718


OMG Is that a hat???? I would actually wear it!


----------



## Teresa M

I am caught up! (Again) I had to do it in two sittings, one while I ate breakfast and one while I ate lunch. I didn't want to lose time working on my victim's things and I couldn't work on them while I ate, so... Unfortunately, I have run out of spray paint and need to run to the store to get more. However, it has gotten so windy this afternoon, that I don't know if I am going to be able to finish painting but I am worried if I wait until tomorrow that it won't be dry enough to finish the project in time to get it packed up tomorrow night! Ahhhhhhh, what to do, what to do!?!


----------



## ScaredyKat

So the mailman is one evil Bast*rd. He delivered the mail. I was pressed up against the window as usual. He doesn't get out so no package. I have my boyfriend run to get the mail hoping maybe I got a letter. Nope. Just some junk mail. Then he turns the truck around in the next driveway and comes back and stops at our mail box! I screamed "FU*K YEAH!" But again, he stayed in the truck. Just a forgotten magazine.


----------



## dariusobells

The Bats leave Texas on Monday, so my victim has to wait just a little bit... you know they only fly at night, and our bats are kinda small.. had to summon up a whole team to deliver.


----------



## DebBDeb

Ugh, I need to take a bath in Mineral Spirits. Spray Adhesive, I adore you and honestly don't know what I'd do without you, but NOT ON A WINDY DAY! 

Sending my Vic's gift on Monday. Dear Vic, PLEASE be careful lifting things out of the box. I don't want you to end up like Clark Griswold in Christmas Vacation during the sap scene. 

And as a side note, incase no one here was aware, Mineral Spirits is HIGHLY FLAMMABLE ... just throwing it out there. Hmpf.


----------



## DebBDeb

ScaredyKat, I literally shot root beer out of my nose reading your post. HA!!!



ScaredyKat said:


> So the mailman is one evil Bast*rd. He delivered the mail. I was pressed up against the window as usual. He doesn't get out so no package. I have my boyfriend run to get the mail hoping maybe I got a letter. Nope. Just some junk mail. Then he turns the truck around in the next driveway and comes back and stops at our mail box! I screamed "FU*K YEAH!" But again, he stayed in the truck. Just a forgotten magazine.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Lol Well I guess an upside to not getting reaped, is making everyone laugh with how pathetically excited I am about it. 


DebBDeb said:


> ScaredyKat, I literally shot root beer out of my nose reading your post. HA!!!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Mailman is probably calling the NSA to have the emails and phonecalls reviewed for the residence that has the crazy lady slamming herself off the windows every time he goes to deliver the mail. He probably thinks you are a hostage attempting to signal him.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Lmao. He always has a big smile on his face like he's laughing when he sees me. At least I maintain enough not to bombard him as soon as he pulls up.


Dr. Phibes said:


> Mailman is probably calling the NSA to have the emails and phonecalls reviewed for the residence that has the crazy lady slamming herself off the windows every time he goes to deliver the mail. He probably thinks you are a hostage attempting to signal him.


----------



## bethene

LMAO,, ScaredyKat!!!!!!! too funny!!!!!

well, I had a mishap with my gift,,, it will not work like I thought,, the hooks I had devised to hang it just won't work,, so they will be getting half of the gift,, which while sounds weird,, will be ok when it is seen,,, but needed to adjust what I was sending seeing as the first one bombed,, so dug in my stash,, and am doing a make over, and will add that to the gifts,,, whew.... now need to wait for paper clay to dry and to do some painting,,,, I wonder if it will dry faster out side????


----------



## Bethany

moonwitchkitty said:


> Think i am going to make one of these just need some green yarn hmmmm while i wait oh so patiently for my reaper gift
> 
> View attachment 170718


moonwitchkitty, I do not knit or crochet. I love the hat, but love these ones more and want to find someone to make me a couple. you know I LOVES my minions. 









im the goddess said:


> I didn't carry a purse for years when I had the diaper bag, then for years after I had a little coach wallet/ key chain thing, and that was all I carried. Maybe something like this would work for you. This is a photo of the one I have used for years.
> View attachment 170744
> I didn't use a real wallet for years, just the little coach thing. Now, I love coach and dooney purses. I'm not a shoe girl, so purses are my thing. I have a nice orange coach bag I am currently using.
> 
> That's really cute. I can sew, but I cant knit or crochet.


Thanks, but I would leave that every place I went. My purse is small, brown & black snake skin fabric & has a nice long strap & chain that goes over my shoulder/neck. I have left my fanny pack in Indiana before. hung it over the back of the chair, walked out without it. Luckily the person who found it was honest & they shipped it to me.  Now I just leave it hanging on me while I eat, shop , etc. Hopefully when I become acustomed to living in the muggy south, i will be able to ditch the purse and go back to using just my back pockets! LOL




DebBDeb said:


> Ugh, I need to take a bath in Mineral Spirits. Spray Adhesive, I adore you and honestly don't know what I'd do without you, but NOT ON A WINDY DAY!
> 
> Sending my Vic's gift on Monday. Dear Vic, PLEASE be careful lifting things out of the box. I don't want you to end up like Clark Griswold in Christmas Vacation during the sap scene.
> 
> And as a side note, incase no one here was aware, Mineral Spirits is HIGHLY FLAMMABLE ... just throwing it out there. Hmpf.


Don't know how big of an item you were using the spray adhesive on, but someone showed me a trick where they laid it in the bottom of a box to spray. Might be worth a try. 



ScaredyKat said:


> Lol Well I guess an upside to not getting reaped, is making everyone laugh with how pathetically excited I am about it.


 You & the gang had me ROFLMAO with the whole Hobby Lobby thing the other day.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Bethany said:


> You & the gang had me ROFLMAO with the whole Hobby Lobby thing the other day.


Lol. We were quite vocal on that threat. Poor Hobby Lobby.


----------



## ScaredyKat

I suppose There is always Monday to be reaped. The latest (if my reaper met the deadline) would be the 29th. We'll see if I can remain sane until then. If not, you will see me on the news. Headline will probably be something along the lines of: * Crazed woman attacks mailman whilst yelling about a "secret Reaper".*


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Bethany said:


> moonwitchkitty, I do not knit or crochet. I love the hat, but love these ones more and want to find someone to make me a couple. you know I LOVES my minions.
> View attachment 170811


will give it a go and if it is successful..... i know where you live  haha shouldn't be too hard. just need to go up and by some yellow yarn


----------



## whynotgrl666

I am going to be mailing my victims gift out at the last moment .monday. My significant bother decided to take a weeks vacation with no warning at all. So he is under foot and I'm a virtual prisoner to his whims. Bless his heart. And his birthday is tomorrow. Big family get together etc...I'm awful I just want to shout Go Away! I have THINGS to do ! Lol . My mom always said she married my dad for better or worse but not long weekends or sick days and vacation time.sigh. So for that victim out there waiting with bated breath ...try not to turn blue. Your turn is coming...*insert evil laugh here*


----------



## bethene

too funny, whynotgirl666,,, just picture this,,, mine is retired.. and here ALL THE TIME!!!!!! even more so since the stroke,, so feel bad about the all the time thing, cuz am truly grateful that he is here at all,,,, but I just would like a couple of hours of quiet ( he always has the tv on) and alone time!


----------



## witchymom

bethene said:


> too funny, whynotgirl666,,, just picture this,,, mine is retired.. and here ALL THE TIME!!!!!! even more so since the stroke,, so feel bad about the all the time thing, cuz am truly grateful that he is here at all,,,, but I just would like a couple of hours of quiet ( he always has the tv on) and alone time!


bethe, you knooooooooooooooow im right there with ya hun! 

alone time? what is that???????


----------



## witchymom

those of us waiting to be reaped get cake for dinner!


----------



## ScaredyKat

Is it me? I feel like you described me. Lol!


whynotgrl666 said:


> I am going to be mailing my victims gift out at the last moment .monday. My significant bother decided to take a weeks vacation with no warning at all. So he is under foot and I'm a virtual prisoner to his whims. Bless his heart. And his birthday is tomorrow. Big family get together etc...I'm awful I just want to shout Go Away! I have THINGS to do ! Lol . My mom always said she married my dad for better or worse but not long weekends or sick days and vacation time.sigh. So for that victim out there waiting with bated breath ...try not to turn blue. Your turn is coming...*insert evil laugh here*


----------



## Immortalia

It's a beautiful purse that I would gladly own as a gift, but I just can't stomach the price......just think of how many props you could buy!!!!!!!! 



Kymmm said:


> View attachment 170609
> 
> 
> I REALLY want it!!!!


----------



## Immortalia

So our local Spirit store finally opened up on Wed. Is it just me, or is their theme this year fairly disappointing? I picked up an illuminated ghost that I'm considering using for my very first crank ghost build, but other than that and a hilarious walking evil gnome, I really didn't see anything I wanted.....  

I was SO disappointed in what is usually my favorite store.


----------



## Miss Erie

Kymmm said:


> View attachment 170609
> 
> 
> I REALLY want it!!!!


I really like it too, but the price is crazy to me. I know it's D&B but come on! It's on Eekbay for over $500. StacyN and I were both disappointed that it has red lining. Needs to be purple man!!!!


----------



## The Auditor

Immortalia said:


> So our local Spirit store finally opened up on Wed. Is it just me, or is their theme this year fairly disappointing? I picked up an illuminated ghost that I'm considering using for my very first crank ghost build, but other than that and a hilarious walking evil gnome, I really didn't see anything I wanted.....
> 
> I was SO disappointed in what is usually my favorite store.


Do you think it's that their quality has deteriorated, or that your expectations have improved? That's happened a lot - people see all the amazing stuff our ForumMates do and make, and the commercial stuff just doesn't measure up anymore.


----------



## Miss Erie

witchymom said:


> those of us waiting to be reaped get cake for dinner!
> 
> View attachment 170820


Thank you for the cake. No Reap today, mailman has come and gone. Boo Hoo!!!!!!!


----------



## lizzyborden

bethene said:


> LMAO,, ScaredyKat!!!!!!! too funny!!!!!
> 
> well, I had a mishap with my gift,,, it will not work like I thought,, the hooks I had devised to hang it just won't work,, so they will be getting half of the gift,, which while sounds weird,, will be ok when it is seen,,, but needed to adjust what I was sending seeing as the first one bombed,, so dug in my stash,, and am doing a make over, and will add that to the gifts,,, whew.... now need to wait for paper clay to dry and to do some painting,,,, I wonder if it will dry faster out side????


Sounds like we're in the same boat.  Yes it will dry faster outside if you can catch a warm sunny day, but these wet humid days aren't helping. I have all my paper mache props in my guest bath which is 8 x 10'. I have two fans running full time and finally resorted to wheeling the dehumidifier in there too. That really helped, but the bathroom has to be at least 90 degrees now. I had to turn the dehumidifier off for two hours just to get it cool enough to take a bath comfortably. I cannot tell you how absolutely creepy it is to have pumpkins dangling above from shower rods while your bathing.


----------



## bethene

LOL,, Lizzy!!!!! that is too funny!!!!!! 

Auditor,, I think you are right, I for one,,, am alot more disappointed in all the stores Halloween offeriings,, last year at Halloween city the props seemed so flimsy,, mine out of pvc are much better,,, some of the things are ok, but I usually just look for things that I can take and make into something better and new!!! A couple of years ago in the campground haunt I did, I had a lady stop by and ask about the witches I had, where to buy them, I told her I made them,, but she could go over to this one guys site, he had like 6,, he was the top dog in the park, the one every one wanted to see,, and yes his was cool but alot of it store bought, any way,, she said,, no,, I dont want his,, I like yours better ,,, awww, that was so sweet,,, he had literally over a grand in props,, and she liked mine better!!!!!!! still warms my heart!


----------



## nhh

Sadly I am also sending out my package at the last moment. Getting it boxed up tomorrow for Monday post. My little 4 year old aka the meltdown kid has been extremely challanging this week. He's so tired and doesn't know how to handle it. I'm a pooped mom already after 10 or 12 hour days. So, once he's finally asleep I keep trying to get this all boxed up but, I just sit and stare. 

On a plus side though, we are going to have to shop for a car soon. Asked the little one what kind of car he would like. He blurted out "zombie car". Sweet! And a big one or little one?? "BIG ONE!" So, now we have a plan.  I love my little meltdown kid.


----------



## Bethany

moonwitchkitty said:


> will give it a go and if it is successful..... i know where you live  haha shouldn't be too hard. just need to go up and by some yellow yarn


I did not post that for you to make them.  Your boys would look adorable in them.


----------



## hallorenescene

I've been reaped!!!! maybe. when I went to the post office today, there was a package notice there, but the window was closed. i'll have to wait till Monday now. that's only 2 frickin long days away. well, in 30 minutes it will be only 1 day away.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

The Auditor said:


> Do you think it's that their quality has deteriorated, or that your expectations have improved? That's happened a lot - people see all the amazing stuff our ForumMates do and make, and the commercial stuff just doesn't measure up anymore.


I couldn't agree more. The commercial stuff does not measure any more. There was a time when I first started yard haunting before I found this site where I might have liked it, but I have learned so much and come so far, and I also can see what can be done.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

whynotgrl666 said:


> I am going to be mailing my victims gift out at the last moment .monday. My significant bother decided to take a weeks vacation with no warning at all. So he is under foot and I'm a virtual prisoner to his whims. Bless his heart. And his birthday is tomorrow. Big family get together etc...I'm awful I just want to shout Go Away! I have THINGS to do ! Lol . My mom always said she married my dad for better or worse but not long weekends or sick days and vacation time.sigh. So for that victim out there waiting with bated breath ...try not to turn blue. Your turn is coming...*insert evil laugh here*


I take it significant bother was not a Freudian slip!


----------



## nhh

While we wait.... I hope my victim likes Edgar Allen Poe...  Just a few words from him will be on the way soon...







[/IMG]


----------



## im the goddess

nhh said:


> Sadly I am also sending out my package at the last moment. Getting it boxed up tomorrow for Monday post. My little 4 year old aka the meltdown kid has been extremely challanging this week. He's so tired and doesn't know how to handle it. I'm a pooped mom already after 10 or 12 hour days. So, once he's finally asleep I keep trying to get this all boxed up but, I just sit and stare.
> 
> On a plus side though, we are going to have to shop for a car soon. Asked the little one what kind of car he would like. He blurted out "zombie car". Sweet! And a big one or little one?? "BIG ONE!" So, now we have a plan.  I love my little meltdown kid.


nhh, i feel for you. I have two boys, although they are older now, I remember the trying times. More so with my oldest than the younger one.


----------



## hallorenescene

nhh thickens a plot. what ever could they be sending? who ever could it be for? only the shadow and nhh knows.


----------



## Hollows Eva

grrr.. i just found an item that was ment to be included in my vics box, that i send yesterday!!! Dang buggery crap! lol. Well i suppose I just have to send it, and see when it gets there. Kinda the opposite of a teaser.. lol


----------



## Pumpkin5

Well, I didn't mean to be this late with sending my last gift, but looks like I am in the same boat as a lot of you. Working on my package today, and mailing it out on Monday. I am ready for Secret Reaper 2!!! I hope my next victim is a bit more active on the forum.
(Not knowing if your victim liked the gifts they have received so far is just sad...)


----------



## Terra

Yep, I will be sending out my gift Tuesday as well. Sorry but you have to: 










heheh... Yep that's a new teaser picture for my reapee. The next clue that I can share is that _'my Hellhound and this tombstone wouldn't get along'_. The previous clue is that _'this stone ROCKS!'_


----------



## The Auditor

Hollows Eva said:


> grrr.. i just found an item that was ment to be included in my vics box, that i send yesterday!!! Dang buggery crap! lol. Well i suppose I just have to send it, and see when it gets there. Kinda the opposite of a teaser.. lol


You're sending a goodie after the main gift. It's dessert!


----------



## hallorenescene

ha, I like that. desert is good.


----------



## im the goddess

Can't WAIT to see what you've created.


Terra said:


> Yep, I will be sending out my gift Tuesday as well. Sorry but you have to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heheh... Yep that's a new teaser picture for my reapee. The next clue that I can share is that _'my Hellhound and this tombstone wouldn't get along'_. The previous clue is that _'this stone ROCKS!'_


----------



## bethene

I also can't wait to see what you created, Terra! 

Going to get the gifts done and ready to be shipped today, no matter what it takes!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Here's to hoping...


----------



## Immortalia

A little of both most likely. I mean, for me going there is similar to the frustration I feel with aftermarket automotive companies that sell dash kits, body mods, etc. I've been into import tuning (done well, not ricer) for 30 years and these companies rip off our hard work and inventive ideas and then produce an inferior product at outrageous prices. I feel like Spirit is doing the same to us. They even have corpsed skulls now that look like they bought one from one of our forum members, found the cheapest way possible to reproduce the look to someone who doesn't know it isn't done well, and have the gall to charge $20! I don't know, maybe it's just me, but I take that personally as an avid haunter.



The Auditor said:


> Do you think it's that their quality has deteriorated, or that your expectations have improved? That's happened a lot - people see all the amazing stuff our ForumMates do and make, and the commercial stuff just doesn't measure up anymore.


----------



## MissMandy

Good grief, so much catching up to do from just one day lol. Boy, did I celebrate a little too much yesterday. Dang tequila


----------



## Immortalia

Oh Terra, I feel like crying! I believe I figured out your cryptic message, and that means it isn't me...... On a brighter note though, I started my "Beloved" build finally!



Terra said:


> Yep, I will be sending out my gift Tuesday as well. Sorry but you have to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heheh... Yep that's a new teaser picture for my reapee. The next clue that I can share is that _'my Hellhound and this tombstone wouldn't get along'_. The previous clue is that _'this stone ROCKS!'_


----------



## sikntwizted

Fear not oh victim with a H, S, and E in their name! Your box travelled, well, nowhere today because it's Sunday. But I'm sure it'll get moving tomorrow to scare ya!


----------



## Hollows Eva

H ollows S E va!!! OOOH its for me!!!


----------



## sikntwizted

Hollows Eva said:


> H ollows S E va!!! OOOH its for me!!!


Ah, maybe???


----------



## witchymom

sikntwizted said:


> Fear not oh victim with a H, S, and E in their name! Your box travelled, well, nowhere today because it's Sunday. But I'm sure it'll get moving tomorrow to scare ya!


sigh.............................rules me out


----------



## bethene

well,, got the 2 smaller boxes packed,, in the bigger box for my main reaper,, I will not have time to paint the box, I usually paint it black and decorate it from there,, but it is raining out,, and I figure that my victim would rather have whats inside the box sooner,, than wait til I can get to paint the box!!!! LOL!! finishing up on one last thing,, have a fan on it to dry the paint ,, so should have it done by tonight!!!! whew,,, nothing like the last minute!!!!!!


----------



## Bethany

I feel as though I've been gone forever. Spent Friday the 13th scoping out houses (got my knifed rat), saturday we went and looked at a couple with realtor (picked up a Jack at Walgreens) then to a receiption last night. Today out to breakfast and a little shopping until Hubby got sick. Now I can catch up on everything here!!
OH Going to Universal Halloween Horror Nights Saturday. I've never been. I may be sorry............ All I can say is no one better touch me or sneak up behind me. WHen I get suprised like that I hit!


----------



## katshead42

My victim got their gift and said they liked it! I was so worried that I didn't do a good enough job after looking at everyone's pics in the pic thread. I'm fine with waiting for my gift sweet reaper. I know good things come to those who wait and I'll keep waiting and waiting and waiting, running to the window every time I hear a truck drive by or opening the front door every five minutes "just in case I missed my package" . This SR has been so much fun. I look forward to it year round.


----------



## im the goddess

Bethany said:


> I feel as though I've been gone forever. Spent Friday the 13th scoping out houses (got my knifed rat), saturday we went and looked at a couple with realtor (picked up a Jack at Walgreens) then to a receiption last night. Today out to breakfast and a little shopping until Hubby got sick. Now I can catch up on everything here!!
> OH Going to Universal Halloween Horror Nights Saturday. I've never been. I may be sorry............ All I can say is no one better touch me or sneak up behind me. WHen I get suprised like that I hit!


I've never been, but I think they do. Have a great time. We've been to Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween several time, but, not quite the same I'm sure.


----------



## Gwen_Grimm

Pumpkin5 said:


> Well, I didn't mean to be this late with sending my last gift, but looks like I am in the same boat as a lot of you. Working on my package today, and mailing it out on Monday. I am ready for Secret Reaper 2!!! I hope my next victim is a bit more active on the forum.
> (Not knowing if your victim liked the gifts they have received so far is just sad...)


Apparently mine is having computer problems, but I've received word she likes it, so I am happy! *bounce* Still waiting for my box *squeeeee*


----------



## im the goddess

Box is packed and ready to go. Although, I didn't leave a clue as to who I am inside. I will wait until my victim has his or her gift, then I will post two clues. If my victim cannot tell by those two clues, or does not see them, I will reveal my identity. This has been so much fun. I can't wait to see more pictures of the reaps being mailed out this week

Clue #2


----------



## MissWendy13

I got a card from my reaper! That is such an awesome idea to keep the anticipation going, I love it and it had a neat little rhyme too!


----------



## sikntwizted

sikntwizted said:


> Fear not oh victim with a H, S, and E in their name! Your box travelled, well, nowhere today because it's Sunday. But I'm sure it'll get moving tomorrow to scare ya!


Or is it T, R, N??


----------



## ScaredyKat

I have never been so excited for Monday to get here. I hope tomorrow is the day!


----------



## ScaredyKat

sikntwizted said:


> Or is it T, R, N??


Or is it S, Y, K?


----------



## The Auditor

Last bit is drying. Tomorrow to find a box. Tuesday, to give it wing...somewhere North.


----------



## Pumpkin5

The Auditor said:


> Last bit is drying. Tomorrow to find a box. Tuesday, to give it wing...somewhere North.





  Not me then....sniff, sniff......


----------



## sikntwizted

Pumpkin5 said:


> Not me then....sniff, sniff......


Head north enough, and it ends up south!


----------



## The Auditor

sikntwizted said:


> Head north enough, and it ends up south!


True that. And my dear Pumpkin, how dost thou know my statement is not yet another bit of misdirection, in the grand tradITION of this august body?


----------



## bethene

whew,, got everything finished and boxed up,, here is a bit of a teaser of the box,, it is coming via Flying Monkey Couriers


----------



## The Auditor

Flying Monkey Couriers!!!! Now all you need is a Ninja Gerbil Seal of Approval.

Of course, first we need to find a gerbil seal, and teach him to be a ninja


----------



## Pumpkin5

The Auditor said:


> True that. And my dear Pumpkin, how dost thou know my statement is not yet another bit of misdirection, in the grand tradITION of this august body?





 What???? Huh??? You mean.....that you may.....be....lying??? WHAT???? (Oh happy day, oh happy day!!!) (I thought I was the only liar in Secret Reaper).....sheesh........


----------



## Bethany

I am slowly catching up. Got 2 pks of wall decals at Walgreens today & a set of vampire teeth to put in a jar. 
They have the greatest small spider victim that I want for my spider case I am going to do in an identical cabinet to this one in size when we get into a house.








and here is a, sorry poor phone taken, video of the spider victim https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151588385601537&l=2560823776148166788


----------



## The Auditor

_What a way to run a business
Spare me these unending trials
Half your cast disappears 
But the crowd still cheers
Opera!
To hell with Gluck and Handel
Have a scandal and you're sure to have a hit!_


Sorry. The Deduction sings every morning on the ride to school. And, being my daughter, it's never the traditional kid songs. She's been on a Phantom of the Opera kick lately....hence above....


----------



## ScaredyKat

I hope it's coming to Michigan! 


bethene said:


> whew,, got everything finished and boxed up,, here is a bit of a teaser of the box,, it is coming via Flying Monkey Couriers


----------



## hallorenescene

bethene, your box looks really good. 
Bethany, that is a well stocked cabinet. yes, do one like it. and that spider victum is pretty cool.
sikntwizted, I know it's mee. I have an h s e. back off ghouls, this one is mine.


----------



## WitchyKitty

The Auditor said:


> Flying Monkey Couriers!!!! Now all you need is a Ninja Gerbil Seal of Approval.
> 
> Of course, first we need to find a gerbil seal, and teach him to be a ninja


Hahahaha! Ah, that made me giggle...


----------



## bethene

I am a bit nervous about how much this will cost to ship!!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva

oh well. dessert item, was bloody squashed, due to lying under a pile of stuff ( which is why i didnt see it in the first place.) I think the universe is trying to tell me something so Im not sending it off. It was a small extra thing anyway, I doubt they will miss it. I feel quite unlucky theese days, so i cross fingers thats because all my luck is following the reaper box!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Just ran the tracking number this morning.....my package is officially in my victims state! Today is supposed to be the day.


----------



## Miss Erie

Dr. Phibes said:


> Just ran the tracking number this morning.....my package is officially in my victims state! Today is supposed to be the day.


I'm up and waiting


----------



## lisa48317

Hmmmmm, ~someone~ should be reaped today (unless the USPS lied to me) a hint......it went SOUTH.

and since I'm in Michigan - that's lots of places!!!!


----------



## ondeko

I ended up needing to use more than one box to ship this stuff to my victim. At least it should arrive intact this way. I don't know if I'll send it out today or tomorrow since it should go to The Last To Be Reaped. Oh, and all the candy corn was eaten so there won't be any in my victim's boxes. Besides, they may have an allergy to it. Well, that's what I heard anyway.


----------



## MissMandy

Mornin' boils and ghouls. Needed another day to recuperate from Saturday's shenanigans, so I'm home today. As I sit here, listening to a new haunted house sounds CD I bought, I'm wondering if my neighbors think I'm crazy??


----------



## Bethany

I believe all of our neighbors know we're crazy. 

Oh how I wish I had my halloween CD's or my desk top computer.  I'd love me some mood music for my car & to listen to while home.

OMG yesterday at Walgreens they has CAR COSTUMES!! THey had a devil, a vampir & a bat. It was SO hard not to get one!! May go back this week and get the bat! I'll admit I have the reindeer for the other holiday.


----------



## Bethany

Well, should I run up and see if the RV P.O. has a package for me. I don't think so, but I will check, maybe.


----------



## LadySherry

My victim's box is out for delivery. Today is the today my dearest victim.
It went north and since I'm in Texas I guess everyone is North of me. muahahahaha

I on the other hand am trying to be patient for my reaper to send me my box. I know it will be worth the wait.


----------



## hallorenescene

I've got 1/2 my Halloween music out. i'm trying to decide which tape I want playing that night. so far none have quite been right


----------



## Dr. Phibes

MissMandy said:


> Mornin' boils and ghouls. Needed another day to recuperate from Saturday's shenanigans, so I'm home today. As I sit here, listening to a new haunted house sounds CD I bought, I'm wondering if my neighbors think I'm crazy??


My neighbors are the crazy ones, and it has nothing to do with what decorations are outside LOL. We sit on our porch and observe them in their natural environments and see the crazy first hand.


----------



## witchymom

Dr. Phibes said:


> My neighbors are the crazy ones, and it has nothing to do with what decorations are outside LOL. We sit on our porch and observe them in their natural environments and see the crazy first hand.


we must share neighbors LOLOL


----------



## The Red Hallows

bethene said:


> I am a bit nervous about how much this will cost to ship!!!!


I feel ya. Three shipped from this house, so it was a pretty penny herel. I wish USPS had a big flat rat box bigger and taller than the large they have now. It's always the weight that gets me.


----------



## MissMandy

Dr. Phibes said:


> My neighbors are the crazy ones, and it has nothing to do with what decorations are outside LOL. We sit on our porch and observe them in their natural environments and see the crazy first hand.


Most of my neighbors are just rude, lazy ***holes lol. We have the guy next door that trims the trees that are on this property, but some branches hang over into his yard, then throws the trimmings back into our yard. Then we have some new neighbors on the other side that put their trash bags next to our barrels. This is a problem because the trash men won't take bags that aren't in barrels. So we have to put their bags back on their property, in which they respond by stuffing their trash into our barrels after the trucks have already come. So we're stuck bringing full barrels back into the yard  And we haven't figured out who yet, but someone keeps putting trash into the recycling bins. Oh yeah, plus we have the jerks upstairs that are always SO loud. Ugh, I can't wait to buy a house!


----------



## Immortalia

A Big Flat RAT Box??? Fruedian slip? LOL



The Red Hallows said:


> I feel ya. Three shipped from this house, so it was a pretty penny herel. I wish USPS had a big flat rat box bigger and taller than the large they have now. It's always the weight that gets me.


----------



## Bethany

I'm sorry I should have said We're find it's the rest of the world that's crazy!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

MissMandy said:


> Most of my neighbors are just rude, lazy ***holes lol. We have the guy next door that trims the trees that are on this property, but some branches hang over into his yard, then throws the trimmings back into our yard. Then we have some new neighbors on the other side that put their trash bags next to our barrels. This is a problem because the trash men won't take bags that aren't in barrels. So we have to put their bags back on their property, in which they respond by stuffing their trash into our barrels after the trucks have already come. So we're stuck bringing full barrels back into the yard  And we haven't figured out who yet, but someone keeps putting trash into the recycling bins. Oh yeah, plus we have the jerks upstairs that are always SO loud. Ugh, I can't wait to buy a house!


Renting blows...but once you buy, if your neighbors are douches....you are kind of stuck LOL. Once I hit Powerball on Wednesday I am going to buy a big old hunk of land and decorate just for myself and the monster Halloween party I will throw every year!!!!!!!


----------



## Bethany

Dr. Phibes said:


> Renting blows...but once you buy, if your neighbors are douches....you are kind of stuck LOL. Once I hit Powerball on Wednesday I am going to buy a big old hunk of land and decorate just for myself and the monster Halloween party I will throw every year!!!!!!!


Buy some of the alread mapped & roaded housing developements in FL here that didn't get off the ground because the economy went to crap & you can build your own HALLOWEEN HOUSING DEVELOPMENT! I'd make hubby buy a lot to build!! BIG LOT!


----------



## kab

Dear Victim- Your package is "Out for Delivery"!!!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

kab said:


> Dear Victim- Your package is "Out for Delivery"!!!


I take it you are not in the flooded portion of Colorado....


----------



## ScaredyKat

I was lucky and my neighbors on both sides of me are amazing.


----------



## kab

Dr. Phibes said:


> I take it you are not in the flooded portion of Colorado....


Dr. Phibes- Luckily I am not.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Well, the UPS man has already made his rounds. Now it's up to the post man. COME ON POSTMAN. DON'T LET ME DOWN!


----------



## sikntwizted

The Red Hallows said:


> I feel ya. Three shipped from this house, so it was a pretty penny herel. I wish USPS had a big flat rat box bigger and taller than the large they have now. It's always the weight that gets me.


Weight wasn't the issue for me, but the size got me. Hello $35. Oh well, It's worth it.


----------



## katshead42

Bethany said:


> I believe all of our neighbors know we're crazy.
> 
> Oh how I wish I had my halloween CD's or my desk top computer.  I'd love me some mood music for my car & to listen to while home.
> 
> OMG yesterday at Walgreens they has CAR COSTUMES!! THey had a devil, a vampir & a bat. It was SO hard not to get one!! May go back this week and get the bat! I'll admit I have the reindeer for the other holiday.


You could totally listen to Halloween radio on the top of the page. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## katshead42

I've ran to the front door three times today at the sound of a truck outside...stupid construction sights traffic keeps getting my hopes up. :/


----------



## Dr. Phibes

kab said:


> Dr. Phibes- Luckily I am not.


Good to hear!


----------



## LadySherry

wait for it......I WAS REAPED!!!!!!!!!! i am at work but hubby has secure my box inside the house. this is going to be a long day. 
don't fret reaper he wont mess with it but me on the other hand once i get my hands on that box .....look out


----------



## Araniella

My victim's box has stopped in 5 states so far. Still hasn't reached it's destination state. Crazy!


----------



## WitchyKitty

The Red Hallows said:


> I feel ya. Three shipped from this house, so it was a pretty penny herel. I wish USPS had a big flat rat box bigger and taller than the large they have now. It's always the weight that gets me.


I have found that using my own boxes is cheaper than using the flat rate boxes. I'm sure that it depends on the weight of what you are shipping, as to which would be cheaper, but so far, a flat rate box has always cost more for what I've shipped...so I always just use my own. 
Yeah, the sizes of those boxes are strange, too. They never seem to fit anything into them. They need to make larger, or more squared boxes. The flat rates always seem too short or narrow for most items!


----------



## ondeko

Tomorrow is the mailing deadline. I'm calculating how late in the day I can wait but still ship "on time" since I am planning to the Last Reaper Standing. It's not the tradition that I am the last reaper, but there is a tradition about the last victim. At least that's the rumor. But I read it on the internet and you *know* they can't post to the internet if it isn't true. It's like hearing about how many Danes are allergic to candy corn.


----------



## Immortalia

Nope! I'm sorry to burst your bubble, Ondenko, but I will be the last to ship! .................not on purpose, it's just working out that way.  But at least that means you have some competition!


----------



## MissMandy

Dr. Phibes said:


> Renting blows...but once you buy, if your neighbors are douches....you are kind of stuck LOL. Once I hit Powerball on Wednesday I am going to buy a big old hunk of land and decorate just for myself and the monster Halloween party I will throw every year!!!!!!!


Yeah but at least with owning I can take action myself and not have to rely on my landlord to do something about it....or in this case, NOT do anything  

Halloween Housing Development......Bethany, that sounds awesome! But oy, I couldn't do FL. Way too hot for me lol. But man, that would be wicked cool. I can see a big ole block party every year


----------



## Immortalia

Mandy,

Just be sure to leave a nasty little "gift" in your trash can next time...I've done this and it works. Especially if it is a doggy "by-product". Heck it's your trash, you can let it smell like whatever you want. 

Just like when I had a neighbor who kept letting her Bull-Mastiff crap in my front yard and then deny it. Really? It's a Mastiff, their poop is almost the size of my head! I finally had enough and took a shovel and re-gifted her what her doggie left me first thing in the morning.....right on her front door-step. Funny, how she never let her dog near my yard again.......


----------



## Bethany

katshead42 said:


> You could totally listen to Halloween radio on the top of the page. It's pretty awesome.


OK started listening to it, what they've played so far really isn't what i'm looking for.  But it is improving. 



LadySherry said:


> wait for it......I WAS REAPED!!!!!!!!!! i am at work but hubby has secure my box inside the house. this is going to be a long day.
> don't fret reaper he wont mess with it but me on the other hand once i get my hands on that box .....look out


I love that "Hubby has secure my box inside the house". Made me LOL! can't wait to see pics.




MissMandy said:


> Yeah but at least with owning I can take action myself and not have to rely on my landlord to do something about it....or in this case, NOT do anything
> 
> Halloween Housing Development......Bethany, that sounds awesome! But oy, I couldn't do FL. Way too hot for me lol. But man, that would be wicked cool. I can see a big ole block party every year


Be careful how you would "do something yourself". You could end up on probation or in jail, I'm just sayin'  And living in a Halloween Housing Development would be the BEST thing EVER! And the parties would be all year round!


----------



## dariusobells

A team of 31 Mexican free tail bats picked up the box and headed west from DFW this morning in search of my victim. hope they don't drop it.


----------



## MissMandy

Lmao, Immortalia....that sounds like something I would do  Some people can just be so damn rude and lazy...drives me bananas!

Bethany, I do sometimes have a hot temper (can't help it, it's the Portuguese in me). But for the most part, I take action legally lol.


----------



## Pumpkin5

ScaredyKat said:


> I was lucky and my neighbors on both sides of me are amazing.



Me too SK! I LOVE my neighbors....and they "say" they love me......but I am sure that the constant traffic in front of my house in October probably makes them regret their first hasty assessment of me. Ha ha! But I am really lucky...both my neighbors are loverly families and they are dog people too....so....doubly good!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Uh Oh...package status changed to DELIVERED @ 1:00. Somebody has a box waiting for them!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Oh darn. It's not yet 1:00 here.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Mine are dog people too! We all have 2 dogs! Lol. They run the fence together. 


Pumpkin5 said:


> Me too SK! I LOVE my neighbors....and they "say" they love me......but I am sure that the constant traffic in front of my house in October probably makes them regret their first hasty assessment of me. Ha ha! But I am really lucky...both my neighbors are loverly families and they are dog people too....so....doubly good!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Hmmm, interesting...wondering if Delivered at 1:00 is 1:00 Eastern time....or 1:00 victim time.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ready to be reaped LOL


----------



## CreepySpiders

I'VE BEEN REAPED~~!!!! More to come. I'm freaking at work =)


----------



## Araniella

Should I call home and check to see if there's a package? 



Dr. Phibes said:


> Hmmm, interesting...wondering if Delivered at 1:00 is 1:00 Eastern time....or 1:00 victim time.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Araniella said:


> Should I call home and check to see if there's a package?


I'm not telling......my victim (could be you) has to figure it out.....


----------



## Immortalia

Oh this is awful! So now I'm one of 3 people stuck at work while their SR packages are sitting happily at home and we can't go see what wonders have been bestowed upon us, or by whom. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, the anticipation is enough to put me in a padded room!


----------



## LadySherry

ok lets cover for each other and one by one run home and open our boxes.


----------



## sikntwizted

Can someone dog sit for me while I go to work tonight?


----------



## witchymom

sikntwizted said:


> Can someone dog sit for me while I go to work tonight?


only if i can put clothes on him lolol


----------



## bethene

Well shipping on the large box was 25 bucks, and the 2 small boxes together were 25 bucks, so 50 bucks later, am broke!! One should be there Thursday, and Saturday for the 2 small ones.


----------



## witchymom

bethene said:


> Well shipping on the large box was 25 bucks, and the 2 small boxes together were 25 bucks, so 50 bucks later, am broke!! One should be there Thursday, and Saturday for the 2 small ones.


i will love everything!


----------



## dariusobells

bethene said:


> Well shipping on the large box was 25 bucks, and the 2 small boxes together were 25 bucks, so 50 bucks later, am broke!! One should be there Thursday, and Saturday for the 2 small ones.


I am fortunate to be able to use my workplace UPS contract... big box, $6


----------



## Bethany

Well wouldn't you know it! The ONE day I don't go to the RV Park PO, I get a package. SOoooooooooooooooo dear Reaper if your package was to be delivered to me today, it arrived. Our PO closes at noon. Now I have to wait until tomorrow morning at 9! Going to get up get ready to go (realtor is picking me up at 10 am) go up right at 9 am to get my package & then come back to RV & open my gift, if it is my reaper gift. I don't even know if I have been reaped! 
If i have I will post pics before I leave to look at houses.  Or when I get back. LOL


----------



## Bethany

OK, on another topic. I have been rather forgetful of late & I had told some people I would send them some werewolf whiskers & a label for them. If you are one of those people, please send me a PM so I can organize my mailing & get things done. Thank You.
I have Booswife2 & Moonwitchkitty I know for sure!


----------



## ScaredyKat

I don't remember if I was one of those people or not... 


Bethany said:


> OK, on another topic. I have been rather forgetful of late & I had told some people I would send them some werewolf whiskers & a label for them. If you are one of those people, please send me a PM so I can organize my mailing & get things done. Thank You.
> I have Booswife2 & Moonwitchkitty I know for sure!


----------



## ScaredyKat

Boy, that mailman sure is a heart breaker.


----------



## obcessedwithit

ok, package in mail today, I know I posted I was ready to ship last week......................but I had to make one more item, just couldn't resist. the package is scheduled to deliver on Sat......................maybe............................bahahaawahahaha. Please for give me for being so late but you will love it!


----------



## ScaredyKat

What direction's it headin' to? 


obcessedwithit said:


> ok, package in mail today, I know I posted I was ready to ship last week......................but I had to make one more item, just couldn't resist. the package is scheduled to deliver on Sat......................maybe............................bahahaawahahaha. Please for give me for being so late but you will love it!


----------



## creeperguardian

ScaredyKat said:


> I don't remember if I was one of those people or not...



I don't remember either but I might have been one.


----------



## The Red Hallows

Bethany said:


> OK, on another topic. I have been rather forgetful of late & I had told some people I would send them some werewolf whiskers & a label for them. If you are one of those people, please send me a PM so I can organize my mailing & get things done. Thank You.
> I have Booswife2 & Moonwitchkitty I know for sure!


 *I completely missed that conversation.  But, on a side note, when we went to Target the other day, I completely yelled at my husband... Bethany NEEDS this*.


----------



## Hilda

Bethany said:


> OK, on another topic. I have been rather forgetful of late & I had told some people I would send them some werewolf whiskers & a label for them. If you are one of those people, please send me a PM so I can organize my mailing & get things done. Thank You.
> I have Booswife2 & Moonwitchkitty I know for sure!


I got mine. Thank you so much! Such a clever idea!  (I am searching for the perfect jar.)


----------



## Bethany

the red hallows said:


> *i completely missed that conversation.  but, on a side note, when we went to target the other day, i completely yelled at my husband... Bethany needs this*.
> 
> View attachment 171328


omg yes i do!!!


Hilda, if you find someone that drinks instant iced tea (Nestea or Lipton) come in glass jars. that i am putting mine in. however i did curl some up for ByondBzar's jar that I did for her.

OK if anyone wants some werewolf whiskers & a label PM me your info. (could this be a mistake)


----------



## WitchyKitty

Sigh...no box for me again today. I suppose I will drown my sadness in the season premiere of Bones and the series premiere of Sleepy Hollow after that!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

dariusobells said:


> A team of 31 Mexican free tail bats picked up the box and headed west from DFW this morning in search of my victim. hope they don't drop it.


know it is not for me i'm south of DFW  Will i be the last one reaped? Time will only tell.

sorry to hear about your Dbag neighbors Mandy. we have some that just moved in that seem to think that the spot in front of OUR house is their parking spot.. man keeps his windows down one day he may have a maggie surprise.. and it won't be Chocolate!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Cat poop if anyone is wondering what a Maggie surprise is


----------



## The Auditor

Dr. Phibes said:


> Renting blows...but once you buy, if your neighbors are douches....you are kind of stuck LOL.


Enough land, shotgun, shovel...problem solved. 



Dr. Phibes said:


> Once I hit Powerball on Wednesday I am going to buy a big old hunk of land and decorate just for myself and the monster Halloween party I will throw every year!!!!!!!


Can I come?


----------



## dariusobells

Sorry moonwhitchkitty, I think if I had you as a victim I would have snuck in under cover of night and left it on your porch. just for that extra reaping factor of no mail system!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*IT's HERE! It's HERE!! It is most definitely HERE!! 
Now on my kitchen counter -- I opened the box with all its cute adornments...and dove into all the ghostly white tissue ("ghost carcasses..." Now the contents are spread and sprawled in all their gloriously wicked splendor!! Potion Jars a-plenty! Spooooooky haunt sounds CD: FRIGHT NIGHT! "71 minutes of scary, spine chilling sounds!!!"
And the **MASTERPIECE ~ A GORGEOUS SPIDER WREATH to adorn my Witches Cottage! PERFECTLY LOVELY in it's eerily mysterious way!! My dear Secret Reaper ( and YOU know who you are!!  if you only knew how this brightened my day! Even the greeting card will become a framed image for my cottage walls and the jar crystals will supply me with the inspiration to give each little TOTer a special sparkly fortune! Best of all - the TRUTH SERUM Jar with a chain and crystal topper. (I think I shall be sure to drop a few drops of THAT potion on the lips of MysterE tonight... hehehe.

Such a thoughtful Reaper gift. Bug hugs and BOO! and THANK YOU SOOO MUCH SR! (PS - I took several pics but the system says they are too big to upload... BOo **Poo. I shall shrink and post pics in a new album on my main page. BOO!)*


----------



## LadySherry

Yes I was reaped but good. I got my very own voodoo doll and an amazing dome 13 hour clock and bunches of grow my own creatures.
I will post pics tomorrow from work. I may not know who you are reaper but I love everything in the box. I do have your human name but not your forum name. I would hug your neck if I were closer to Indiana.
Now I have to go clean up the mess I made as I threw the paper all over the floor.
Thank you thank you thank you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

susieboo, I love your posting. I hope my victim posts. I need to go check the status of my usps delivery date. can't wait to see the pics of everyone promising pics


----------



## sikntwizted

I got a feeling someone is getting reaped today! Not my victim, but someone!


----------



## Bethany

i have been reaped!!


----------



## creeperguardian

moonwitchkitty said:


> know it is not for me i'm south of DFW  Will i be the last one reaped? Time will only tell.
> 
> sorry to hear about your Dbag neighbors Mandy. we have some that just moved in that seem to think that the spot in front of OUR house is their parking spot.. man keeps his windows down one day he may have a maggie surprise.. and it won't be Chocolate!!


I have new neighbors too and they are bad news and i'm worried about my haunt getting messed up urghh we need a halloween town for sure. tho i was happy to past by a salon and they had halloween stuff in a window like a full size mummy a witch and a ghost lady i think.


----------



## ondeko

Moonwitchkitty--you're not the traditional last victim, but I'm sure we could make an exception for you--I don't have to mail today as long as I tell Bethene that it's delayed, right? And now Kelloween has Hallows Eva's candy corn [ALL candy corn is Eva's--just ask her] so she can't be Last To Be Reaped; that does leave a vacancy for that position. I'm just sayin'.


----------



## dariusobells

Just heard from the bats, they tapped into a cell tower via sonar to let me know they are still westbound.


----------



## witchymom

dariusobells said:


> Just heard from the bats, they tapped into a cell tower via sonar to let me know they are still westbound.


you better batcall them and tell them theyre headed in the wrong direction! LOLOL


----------



## blueczarina

I shipped my package on Monday. Hopefully by next week someone will be reaped.


----------



## lizzyborden

My package is finally sent!!! 

If USPS is right, someone should be getting reaped later this week!


----------



## WitchyKitty

ARG! It's soooo cruel when the mailman drives his truck up and parks near your house...then delivers a package to one of your neighbors and drives away!! {Sniff...}


----------



## eeyore_laments

so I shipped my package yesterday dear victim and you should be receiving it very soon. sadly as I was drinking my morning wakeup call I realized I didnt bother to put a card or anything that lets you know who I am. Soooooo guess I'll be dropping you a pm when you get it to let you know it was from me. Oops


----------



## im the goddess

MissMandy said:


> Most of my neighbors are just rude, lazy ***holes lol. We have the guy next door that trims the trees that are on this property, but some branches hang over into his yard, then throws the trimmings back into our yard. Then we have some new neighbors on the other side that put their trash bags next to our barrels. This is a problem because the trash men won't take bags that aren't in barrels. So we have to put their bags back on their property, in which they respond by stuffing their trash into our barrels after the trucks have already come. So we're stuck bringing full barrels back into the yard  And we haven't figured out who yet, but someone keeps putting trash into the recycling bins. Oh yeah, plus we have the jerks upstairs that are always SO loud. Ugh, I can't wait to buy a house!


 How about puting their trash open on their front porch, or under their car, or in their car for that matter. Or how about a new disguised can with a trash can trauma in it. Hopefully, the would have an unpleasant walk home with poo in their pants. 



eeyore_laments said:


> so I shipped my package yesterday dear victim and you should be receiving it very soon. sadly as I was drinking my morning wakeup call I realized I didnt bother to put a card or anything that lets you know who I am. Soooooo guess I'll be dropping you a pm when you get it to let you know it was from me. Oops


 I did the same thing, twice!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I am so excited at the promising of more reapings and more pictures to come! I may have already been reaped but seeing y'all's pictures is almost like I am being reaped again, and again. lol 
I love SR!


----------



## eeyore_laments

plops down in my lawn chair on the front porch, grabs a beer from the cooler and pops open my laptop* alright now that my package is sent I can enjoy the wait for mine.


----------



## witchymom

eeyore_laments said:


> plops down in my lawn chair on the front porch, grabs a beer from the cooler and pops open my laptop* alright now that my package is sent I can enjoy the wait for mine.


you may want to check with neighbors or family members or............. something. cause it was delivered last friday


----------



## GiggleFairy

I got reaped! I just need to finish charging the battery on my camera and I'll get photos taken and posted on the SR photo thread. The gift on top, the first thing I saw, was NOT Halloween oriented - but associated with the other love of my life - belly dancing. What are the chances that my reaper would be a dancer herself???? Too cool.

How many others are still waiting to be reaped?

Off the subject, I had one of those "OMG how stupid!" moments last night. I watch _Under the Dome  and when the turmoil was going on with Julia surrendering the egg to Big Jim (can't wait for him to reap what he's sown) or Barbie being hung, I couldn't help but think . . . seriously???? How long would it take one of us to whip out some paper and glue and paint and make a fake egg??? Especially since no one worthwhile has seen/held the real deal??? *facepalm*_


----------



## witchymom

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOO i watched it today (we dvr it) and i thought the EXACT same thing!!!!!!!!!! 




GiggleFairy said:


> I got reaped! I just need to finish charging the battery on my camera and I'll get photos taken and posted on the SR photo thread. How many others are still waiting to be reaped?
> 
> Off the subject, I had one of those "OMG how stupid!" moments last night. I watch _Under the Dome  and when the turmoil was going on with Julia surrendering the egg to Big Jim (can't wait for him to reap what he's sown) or Barbie being hung, I couldn't help but think . . . seriously???? How long would it take one of us to whip out some paper and glue and paint and make a fake egg??? Especially since no one worthwhile has seen/held the real deal??? *facepalm*_


----------



## eeyore_laments

who did you deliver it by? ups/usps/fedex? because my family knows to expect the package and they havent seen it either. guess Im gonna have to start knocking on doors.....




witchymom said:


> you may want to check with neighbors or family members or............. something. cause it was delivered last friday


----------



## GiggleFairy

Great minds think alike!




witchymom said:


> LMAOOOOOOOOOOOO i watched it today (we dvr it) and i thought the EXACT same thing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Immortalia

LMAO!!! OMG, I love your personality....uh-oh, my co-worker is asking me what's so darned funny? Quick! Cover story time!



GiggleFairy said:


> I got reaped! I just need to finish charging the battery on my camera and I'll get photos taken and posted on the SR photo thread. The gift on top, the first thing I saw, was NOT Halloween oriented - but associated with the other love of my life - belly dancing. What are the chances that my reaper would be a dancer herself???? Too cool.
> 
> How many others are still waiting to be reaped?
> 
> Off the subject, I had one of those "OMG how stupid!" moments last night. I watch _Under the Dome  and when the turmoil was going on with Julia surrendering the egg to Big Jim (can't wait for him to reap what he's sown) or Barbie being hung, I couldn't help but think . . . seriously???? How long would it take one of us to whip out some paper and glue and paint and make a fake egg??? Especially since no one worthwhile has seen/held the real deal??? *facepalm*_


----------



## Araniella

Rut row....this is scary!!





eeyore_laments said:


> who did you deliver it by? ups/usps/fedex? because my family knows to expect the package and they havent seen it either. guess Im gonna have to start knocking on doors.....


----------



## witchymom

Araniella said:


> Rut row....this is scary!!


yeah im not happy with usps at the moment............ victim is looking into it. sighhhhhhhhh

and im a big girl and will publicly apologize about whining about no thank you. now i truly AM concerned about where it is, since it was supposedly delivered!


----------



## Immortalia

^ Not good at all..........


----------



## Kerimonster

Hey Victim, 

It's on it's way.  

-Kerimonster


----------



## witchymom

Kerimonster said:


> Hey Victim,
> 
> It's on it's way.
> 
> -Kerimonster


why thank you i will love it!


----------



## Hollows Eva

i seem to remember it happened once last year as well with UPS? I lost track of the board so I cant remember who it was. I cross everything i can that it turns up, and that it was just stuck in some storage room by mistake. Maybe we need to start sending out boring looking boxes with " taxpapers" written all over them lol.


----------



## hallorenescene

well, I caught up with all the posts. hope a package shows up. contact the delivery people. 
and I am looking forward to getting reaped. hint...hint


----------



## im the goddess

Here is another hint to my identity to my Victim. I just received notice your teaser has finally arrived at its destination.


----------



## witchymom

im the goddess said:


> Here is another hint to my identity to my Victim. I just received notice your teaser has finally arrived at its destination.


mine came yesterday! does that count? does it? DOES IT???????


----------



## bethene

well,,, several people have contacted me with the message that they will be shipping late,, so some people 's will be a bit late in coming!


----------



## witchymom

bethene said:


> well,,, several people have contacted me with the message that they will be shipping late,, so some people 's will be a bit late in coming!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ScaredyKat

No mail today.....


----------



## WitchyKitty

witchymom said:


> yeah im not happy with usps at the moment............ victim is looking into it. sighhhhhhhhh
> 
> and im a big girl and will publicly apologize about whining about no thank you. now i truly AM concerned about where it is, since it was supposedly delivered!


Omgoodness...I hope you guys find that box!!!! If you haven't already, you should double check the address you have with your victim to make sure it is correct! If it's not correct, well, then you know what address the box is really at!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Hollows Eva said:


> i seem to remember it happened once last year as well with UPS? I lost track of the board so I cant remember who it was. I cross everything i can that it turns up, and that it was just stuck in some storage room by mistake. Maybe we need to start sending out boring looking boxes with " taxpapers" written all over them lol.


now that would be scary Tax papers *shudders*


----------



## moonwitchkitty

ScaredyKat said:


> No mail today.....
> View attachment 171581


know how you feel scaredykat. I only got in a magazine with some awesome spreads.. 

perv's 
Better Homes and garden's halloween edition... they have the best spread of delicious looking yummies in it.. food that i cannot have at the moment. im on the dreaded D word at the moment. lost 20lbs so far


----------



## bethene

Good for you, moonwitchkitty! I have also been on a diet, sorta slipped off it but need to get back on it. It is very hard!


----------



## ScaredyKat

Good job MoonWitchKitty! I uh, was supposed to be on one. But, chocolate and carbs are my best friends.  WHY DO THEY MAKE EVERYTHING TASTE SO DANG GOOD?!


----------



## Bethany

Hey everyone. Finally caught up on all the posts on this thread. Gonna be gone most of the day tomorrow. Thrift store shopping!! 
Good job moonwitchkitty!! Just remember - Count Inches, not LBS.!!


----------



## ScaredyKat

I believe my mom gets BHG. Better go raid her magazines.


----------



## hallorenescene

my day off. what a perfect day to get reaped. well, it just didn't happen. good thing I have you all to delve into presents with. I gotta say, fantastic reaps this year.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/129195-official-secret-reaper-2-2013-sign-up-discussion-thread-7.html#post1523034
few more days left for round 2 if anyone is interested.


----------



## Kymmm

Kerimonster said:


> Hey Victim,
> 
> It's on it's way.
> 
> -Kerimonster


Yay!!! I will sit and wait for it....


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*All goood and baaad things come to he/she who waits and waits and waits!! TO my dearest Victim -- please understand that I must wait until Friday to shake the money tree ( mine is a shrub...) in order to send your package. Enjoy your Late Reaper's wait! Buwa ha haaaa!*


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Well upon my arrival home from work this morning, I checked to see and low and behold, my package is at its final town. Later today it shall be delivered!


----------



## creeperguardian

well i might just know who my reaper is but i can't say but the hint came as of yesterday and if its true then i can't wait so dear reaper i might just know who you are


----------



## Terra

Yesterday my victim's gift was shipped. You should get it by the end of the day Friday via UPS. Hint: It's traveling north. heheh...










Now I have to stare out at the front yard _(with binoculars) _to see when my gift will arrive. Can't wait!!!


----------



## dariusobells

woke up this morning to a twittering at the window, the Bats sent one back with a message (apparently there is no cell coverage over the desert) They say they will hand off the package closer to the coast to a pair of coyotes for day time delivery some time tomorrow


----------



## sikntwizted

Out for delivery??


----------



## Palladino

So how does this Secret Reaper work exactly? I've never done this before.


----------



## ondeko

It's a chilly, foggy, gray morning here so I obvious need to take advantage of the atmosphere to mess with the people waiting to be reaped. The boxes for my victim are pretty plain compared to those sent by many reapers. The contents aren't artfully wrapped and decorated, either. It isn't that I don't want to or can't, but I'm just so focused on getting stuff packed safely that I don't think about how it looks until it is too late to do anything about it without starting over completely. That's really not an option since I wrap packages in enough packing tape for it to qualify as mummification. I also didn't remember to leave a hint to my identity inside the boxes. Oops. My bad. I recently learned how much it costs to ship something to Europe. But I recently learned how much it costs to ship items to Australia, Mexico, and Japan, too, so you can't use my knowledge of Europe as a reliable indicator of where my victim lives. I PM'd the Grand Reaper in Charge about the timing of my shipment, but I'm not going to divlulge whether I am one of the delayed reapers or not because that would inhibit speculation. So I now I am going to have some coffee and clean up the workshop a little. later today I'll have some candy corn [because *my* candy corn isn't stuck in customs...]and watch while victims try to figure out who will be Last to Be Reaped and if I am going to be Last Reaper Standing or not. Speculation on my part is going to be limited to the remark that I am north of Terra, but I don't think that her lovely namesake vampire queen fit in that box


----------



## im the goddess

Three boxes, one delivered, one out for delivery, and the third at the destination facility. Who could all those boxes be for? Well, the delivered one is in WV at my son's dorm. The other two, and I only have one victim, are somewhere East of me. Someone should be getting reaped today!


----------



## bethene

ondeko,, you are too funny!!!! and you were my reaper for one of the mini reapers,, so I know from experience, some one will be very please when they do get reaped!

I said on another thread,, we have 12 shipping late,,, so be patient,, they will be there,,, and if not,, we will not forget you,, we will rescue you!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Just got summoned to go to the front desk of my office to pick up a box someone mailed me....I do believe that I may have been REAPED. Need to wait until I get home to open but will certainly post some pictures! Gonna be a long day trying to hold out!


----------



## Saki.Girl

moonwitchkitty said:


> http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/129195-official-secret-reaper-2-2013-sign-up-discussion-thread-7.html#post1523034
> few more days left for round 2 if anyone is interested.


come join the fun


----------



## WitchyKitty

I know I have a package coming possibly today...but it's not my SR gift...it's a new camera given to us as a gift from my hubby's company for his anniversary of so many years at his job. Sigh. Excited to see the new camera...but is it strange that I would be more excited to get my $20 or so SR gift than a new camera valuing over $100?? Hahahaha!


----------



## Immortalia

You're too mean! :O) I have to admit though, that post was fun to read. 



ondeko said:


> It's a chilly, foggy, gray morning here so I obvious need to take advantage of the atmosphere to mess with the people waiting to be reaped. The boxes for my victim are pretty plain compared to those sent by many reapers. The contents aren't artfully wrapped and decorated, either. It isn't that I don't want to or can't, but I'm just so focused on getting stuff packed safely that I don't think about how it looks until it is too late to do anything about it without starting over completely. That's really not an option since I wrap packages in enough packing tape for it to qualify as mummification. I also didn't remember to leave a hint to my identity inside the boxes. Oops. My bad. I recently learned how much it costs to ship something to Europe. But I recently learned how much it costs to ship items to Australia, Mexico, and Japan, too, so you can't use my knowledge of Europe as a reliable indicator of where my victim lives. I PM'd the Grand Reaper in Charge about the timing of my shipment, but I'm not going to divlulge whether I am one of the delayed reapers or not because that would inhibit speculation. So I now I am going to have some coffee and clean up the workshop a little. later today I'll have some candy corn [because *my* candy corn isn't stuck in customs...]and watch while victims try to figure out who will be Last to Be Reaped and if I am going to be Last Reaper Standing or not. Speculation on my part is going to be limited to the remark that I am north of Terra, but I don't think that her lovely namesake vampire queen fit in that box


----------



## Hollows Eva

bethene said:


> ondeko,, you are too funny!!!! and you were my reaper for one of the mini reapers,, so I know from experience, some one will be very please when they do get reaped!
> 
> I said on another thread,, we have 12 shipping late,,, so be patient,, they will be there,,, and if not,, we will not forget you,, we will rescue you!


12 is not shipping late, they are shipping in perfect time, to strech out the game and let us all have fun for longer!


----------



## Immortalia

Palladino,

First off, welcome to Secret Reaper!!!! However, I believe you posted in the wrong one, you need to get on the Secret Reaper 2 thread, this one is almost closed out now. If you look at the very first page of this thread the instructions are all there from Bethene.....but essentially it's our Halloween version of Secret Santa. We have a very creative bunch here and it's a TON of fun. Don't be shy to ask questions, and happy stalking!!!!



Palladino said:


> So how does this Secret Reaper work exactly? I've never done this before.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Oh my God oh my God oh my God! I woke this morning and checked my emails. And GUESS WHAT?!?! I got an email that said I was expecting a package from AZ on the 20th! From the mysterious sender "NJOY"! Lol. I cannot contain myself. My time has come!!!!!!! (well, in 2 days). EEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKK!


In your face mailman. You will be able to taunt me no more! Mwhahahahaha!


----------



## ScaredyKat

And to sum it up:


----------



## BR1MSTON3

I just received an email stating that package has been delivered, someone has been reaped!


----------



## witchymom

maybe i will get a package today.........sniff sniff


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

All the pictures from SR are making me jealous! I'm still waiting. Whine, whine.


----------



## witchymom

im a sucker and signed up for SR2. 

apparently, im a glutton for punishment LOLOL


----------



## terri73

Someone's gift was mailed yesterday. Hopefully they find it worth the wait. I've been sick the past week or it would have been sent sooner so please except my apologies. 
So no later than Wednesday the 25th their gift should arrive at their door.


----------



## djkeebz

Someone in MD is getting reaped today!
Heres a hint. 
9405503699300059704002


----------



## witchymom

djkeebz said:


> Someone in MD is getting reaped today!
> Heres a hint.
> 9405503699300059704002


im never gonna be reaped lol


----------



## Halloween Havoc

My victim was reaped yesterday - whoo hoo.


----------



## bethene

I have 30 people who have not contacted me about shipping yet. Not sure if you shipped but didn't get the number to me or did not ship. PLEASE CONTACT ME!


----------



## Araniella

So...hubbie called....said there is a big box on the porch...from Anonymous.....hmm.....you know what that means....probably....I hope...I hope!!! 

Let me see...I leave in 2 hours...then have to pick up my kidlet...then pick up his best friend from his aftercare place because his mom is having a baby today...then rush home ....OH NO...could be another 3 hours till I see it!!!!!


----------



## bethene

I repeat, if you have not shipped yet, contact me!


----------



## bethene

Or will deploy the flying monkeys, not to mention the ninja gerbils


----------



## im the goddess

bethene said:


> Or will deploy the flying monkeys, not to mention the ninja gerbils


Oh my, I hope there is no need for that. Come on people don't make her release the monkeys and gerbils..Anything but the monkeys and gerbils!


----------



## MissMandy

Wow, 30 people?? That's a lot


----------



## creeperguardian

I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!!! to my reaper i love everything you got me im so happy i am jumping pic to follow. So you know who you are i love it all thank you your the best reaper ever.


----------



## Pumpkin5

witchymom said:


> im a sucker and signed up for SR2.
> 
> apparently, im a glutton for punishment LOLOL


 Or maybe just really smart and fun loving and "full of the dickens"! (I have no idea what that means, I just always wanted to use it in a sentence....)


----------



## Immortalia

LOL Careful, that kind of logic has gotten my 5 year old into some hot water a time or two! 




Pumpkin5 said:


> Or maybe just really smart and fun loving and "full of the dickens"! (I have no idea what that means, I just always wanted to use it in a sentence....)


----------



## creeperguardian

Reaper Please show your self i love everything the body parts will do wonders for my butcher shop, the zombies are sooo coooooool i put them on my fridge so i can always see them and smile at how wonderful my reaper is and the vampire stand up thingy will go well with the sign you sent and my coffin i love everything


----------



## katshead42

bethene said:


> I repeat, if you have not shipped yet, contact me!


She sounds serious guys you better hop to it!


----------



## witchymom

katshead42 said:


> She sounds serious guys you better hop to it!


bethe's getting maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad

and i will add my 11 cats to the flying monkey army............


----------



## bethene

LOL,,, you guys can always maake me smile,,

creeperguardian so glad you got reaped,, great reap.. love the cemetery sign,, 


well,, have heard from a few of the people,,, some will be shipping shortly,, plus I contacted the rest via PM,,,,do down to 25 I have not heard from,, am hoping to hear soon,,, I know some of the folks probably just got busy and lost track of tiime,,, because of who they are I know they will not bail on it,,,the rest I don't know well,, am keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Immortalia

................................so, when can I stop? My foot is starting to hurt.



katshead42 said:


> She sounds serious guys you better hop to it!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Wow hope you hear from them all very soon 




bethene said:


> LOL,,, you guys can always maake me smile,,
> 
> creeperguardian so glad you got reaped,, great reap.. love the cemetery sign,,
> 
> 
> well,, have heard from a few of the people,,, some will be shipping shortly,, plus I contacted the rest via PM,,,,do down to 25 I have not heard from,, am hoping to hear soon,,, I know some of the folks probably just got busy and lost track of tiime,,, because of who they are I know they will not bail on it,,,the rest I don't know well,, am keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Great gifts creeperguaridan! Don't forget to post them in the SR pics thread for people watching that thread to see them!!


----------



## sikntwizted

bethene said:


> Or will deploy the flying monkeys, not to mention the ninja gerbils


Ninja gerbils this year too?! Ouch!


----------



## WitchyKitty

25 people who are MIA?!?! Wow...that seems like an awful lot...is that a normal amount of people who don't ship or are missing at the end of the deadline??? Needing 25 rescue reapers would be rough...


----------



## WitchyKitty

sikntwizted said:


> Ninja gerbils this year too?! Ouch!


Oh yes...the Ninja Gerbils are ruthless, stealthy and highly trained...people really don't want those little fur balls sent to their homes on a mission...

(However, they can come to my house anytime for treats and cuddles!!!  )


----------



## vwgirl

I was reaped today. Pretty excited to get home and get into all the goodness.


----------



## kloey74

The Auditor said:


> I always say thank you, and make sure my Reaper is publicly praised on high.
> 
> I never take pictures.


I had been waiting to see your pictures. Is there a reason you don't post them?


----------



## bethene

I can't imagine we will need all 25 of them,,, alot of the folks are regulars who I know probably just got busy with life and lost track of time,,, but you just never know,, I sure hope every one follows though,, we usually do have a fair amount of no contacts at first, then after they hear from me, they get with me,,, there are always a few though! grrrrrr


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Sounds like we may need some adjusted rules for next time....minimum post count or something....maybe threats to murder them if they sign up but epically fail....


----------



## ALKONOST

Dr. Phibes said:


> Sounds like we may need some adjusted rules for next time....minimum post count or something....maybe threats to murder them if they sign up but epically fail....
> 
> View attachment 171841



ROFLMAO!!!! I almost fell outta my chair!!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Hahahahaha! I make myself laugh inside sometimes....


----------



## ondeko

Chances are high that at least a couple of reapers just forgot to PM Bethene when they shipped. We get busy and it happens. I have a post it note that sits on my computer screen from the day I sign up to the day I PM the Reaper in Chief that I shipped. During one of the mini reapers this summer I actually PM'd Saki the next day because I spaced it completely until I saw the post it note. I hope this is the case for many of the MIAs.


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts

Dear victim..,, expect delivery Friday..... Hint is that it is headed down south


----------



## lizzyborden

Whew! What a long day! My mom and I took my grandma to a doctors appointment 100 miles away. We stopped at AC Moore and Party City on the way and managed to eat lunch before the appointment. While we're usually in and out of the office in less than an hour, it took 2 1/2 hours today. I was so glad to finally make it home and even happier when my hubby said I had a package waiting. 

I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!!!!!! 

Charging camera and should have pictures up tonight or in the morning.


----------



## ALKONOST

lizzyborden said:


> Whew! What a long day! My mom and I took my grandma to a doctors appointment 100 miles away. We stopped at AC Moore and Party City on the way and managed to eat lunch before the appointment. While we're usually in and out of the office in less than an hour, it took 2 1/2 hours today. I was so glad to finally make it home and even happier when my hubby said I had a package waiting.
> 
> I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Charging camera and should have pictures up tonight or in the morning.


Sort of similar one of my days last week. I had to take mom to a Dr's appt and shopping.. I was so pooped when I got home. As I pulled into my driveway I see a box holding my screen door open! Our reapers really know what they're doin'!


----------



## Halloeve55

my dear victim..your box will arrive soon!


----------



## witchymom

SugarSugarDesserts said:


> Dear victim..,, expect delivery Friday..... Hint is that it is headed down south


well, not me lol


----------



## lizzyborden

ALKONOST said:


> Sort of similar one of my days last week. I had to take mom to a Dr's appt and shopping.. I was so pooped when I got home. As I pulled into my driveway I see a box holding my screen door open! Our reapers really know what they're doin'!


Yeah, they're great!


----------



## bethene

well,, as far as the post count goes,, I have commented on it before,, it really does not make a difference,, yes,, some of the no contacts have just a few posts,,, but some have been on the forum for years,, so you really can't draw a conclusion by that! , I am down to 22 who I have not heard from,,, I know that one had a injury yesterday, was contacted by another family member ,,, and one of the others is another family member , so I am sure it had to do with that,,, I am confident that others will be sending too,, most have been part of the reaper before,, so am not sure what the issue is,,, maybe time got away from them.


----------



## witchymom

bethene said:


> well,, as far as the post count goes,, I have commented on it before,, it really does not make a difference,, yes,, some of the no contacts have just a few posts,,, but some have been on the forum for years,, so you really can't draw a conclusion by that! , I am down to 22 who I have not heard from,,, I know that one had a injury yesterday, was contacted by another family member ,,, and one of the others is another family member , so I am sure it had to do with that,,, I am confident that others will be sending too,, most have been part of the reaper before,, so am not sure what the issue is,,, maybe time got away from them.



it happens...........


----------



## bethene

all of a sudden got alot of messages,,, down to 14 that I have not heard from, and expect more messages soon!!


----------



## The Auditor

kloey74 said:


> I had been waiting to see your pictures. Is there a reason you don't post them?


Because I'm evil.

I hadn't publicly named you as my Reaper yet primarily because of confusion over the d*** rules about when it's "OK" to do so; also the slight possibility (now nonexistent) that'd I wasn't going to make it, and would therefore need to forward the box to my victim (as per the rules).


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I just want to say again, I LOVE YOU BETHENE FOR ALL YOU DO FOR SR & this year SR2 & CARD EXCHANGE! YOU ROCK!


----------



## kloey74

You better be able to keep them since they were specifically made for you!


----------



## ALKONOST

beautifulnightmare said:


> I just want to say again, I LOVE YOU BETHENE FOR ALL YOU DO FOR SR & this year SR2 & CARD EXCHANGE! YOU ROCK!


Definitely DITTO!!!!


----------



## The Auditor

kloey74 said:


> You better be able to keep them since they were specifically made for you!


I can, and thank you again for them. It was touch and go, and I'll admit to being one of the ones who hasn't shipped (the box is staring at me as I type...kinda creepy...it goes out on the morrow)


----------



## bethene

awww,, thank you guys!!!!!!!


oh yeah,,, the big reaper box I sent says it was delivered, a day before I expected it to!!!!!!! yay! can't wait til they open it,, I think there is going to be one surprised victim ,,,


the other 2 will be to that victim Saturday!


----------



## dariusobells

sikntwizted said:


> Ninja gerbils this year too?! Ouch!


Well they killed the vampire squirrels....


----------



## trentsketch

I had a bad run-in with traffic when working for a school system I haven't visited in years. I missed the hours of store I was going to ship the gifts with since they were all different sizes and I had no clue how to package them properly. I went in this morning, showed them all the props, and the owner said "why don't you just unscrew that and put it in a box you have?" He was right. Two little screws stopped me from shipping yesterday and saved me on shipping costs this morning. I felt like an idiot but at least everything will arrive in a timely manner to my victim.


----------



## bethene

Glad you got to ship it Cheaper!! 


2 more reapers contacted me!! Slowly the numbers are dwindling of those who have not contacted me


----------



## Kymmm

I too want to thank you Bethie!! You always do sucha wonderful job and this is probably one of the funnest things I do all year!! XOXOXOXOXX!!!!

No box for me today.. I had my fingers crossed all the way home.  This is the first time I have had to wait for my goodies... can't say that I like it much.. lol


----------



## hallorenescene

i'm glad the numbers are dwindling down. we've never had a big problem In the past. so let's hope it is perfect this year.
terra, that looks very cool. someone will be lucky.
creeper, I hope you post your pics in the official secret reaper picture thread. you got some wonderful gifts
well, I thought for sure I knew who my reaper was. all along I was sure. sikntwizted, WHAT! it's not you. but, but, but......well i'm flabbergasted. so, meander on over to the picture thread, to see who and what. yes, i'm trying to tell you I got REAPED. GOOD AND REAPED.

OH, AND MY REAPER HAD A COUPLE OF HELPERS. Halloween lady who sent the teaser letter. you rock, thanks. and my daughter who threw me out of my own computer room when my reaper and my daughter were conspiring. I thought, well, wasn't that odd. [rude]. lol. thanks guys.


----------



## bethene

He hehe!!!! ( am I not the reaper queen??)
A stalker of excellence!


----------



## Teresa M

Many apologies to my victim for mailing your package a day late. Some major last minute issues that I won't go into now, but, it is on its way! It should arrive on Friday.

Also, I was reaped today! Thank you soooooooooo much Silver Lady for such an amazing reap! I love it all! I will post pictures tomorrow after work.


----------



## terri73

I was sick last week and didn't get to mention that I have received a THIRD package from my SR. I love the signs  I will post a pic of them soon. Whomever you are you are AWESOME!!!


----------



## frogkid11

Bethene, I just wanted to pile onto the many THANKS that have been sent your way for all of your time and energy that goes into the management of the SR programs(s). The program is phenominal and as much as I LOVE what my SR has sent to me, it wouldn't be possible without you at the helm. Thank you again and I'm looking forward to participating in the Round 2 for 2013 and hopefully help make someone's Halloween even more "spooktacular".


----------



## sikntwizted

Haha, all about the timing!


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts

Hallorenescene - Couldn't find your reap on the pic thread. Did I miss it?


----------



## NOWHINING

my head hurts..... I already mailed my package Friday, So my Victim should be getting it anytime now. My head hurts. Damn Box


----------



## dariusobells

The coyotes picked up the box in Vernon CA this morning should be to my victim some time today!


----------



## Pumpkin5

My final Reaper box should be delivered today.....I sure hope USPS was careful with it....I posted "FRAGILE" stickers all over it...but that hasn't stopped them in the past.....But I sure hope it arrives safely today and that my Victim loves everything.....


----------



## Miss Erie

dariusobells said:


> The coyotes picked up the box in Vernon CA this morning should be to my victim some time today!


Oooooohhhh, maybe ME!!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## SCVShan

Or me!! I need to be Reeeeeaaaaaaped!!


----------



## creeperguardian

bethene who was my reaper i can't figure it out lol i want to pm a thank you note.


----------



## bethene

messaged you with that, creeperguardian! you may post it if you like ,, 

well, this is getting better, 9 I have not heard from, one on there I KNOW will contact me,, something must be going on,, the others have been members,, but I do not know them well,,, only one is newish, so the number of posts thing never mattered here!


----------



## creeperguardian

Spookygirl 1980! I love the gifts you did your stalking well everything u sent was great the vampire things fit well with my coffin props so thanks again for the awesome reaping


----------



## ondeko

Pumpkin5 said:


> My final Reaper box should be delivered today.....I sure hope USPS was careful with it....I posted "FRAGILE" stickers all over it...but that hasn't stopped them in the past.....But I sure hope it arrives safely today and that my Victim loves everything.....


FRAGILE--isn't that French for "Drop this box"?


----------



## Bethany

NOWHINING said:


> my head hurts..... I already mailed my package Friday, So my Victim should be getting it anytime now. My head hurts. Damn Box


Hope you feel better soon. Made me hurt just reading what happen.


----------



## Pumpkin5

ondeko said:


> FRAGILE--isn't that French for "Drop this box"?


 I know! The box was so cumbersome, I sure hope they are careful. Only one really breakable thing in there....but it contains liquid... I should have marked it "live animal"....maybe scared a few folks.


----------



## lisa48317

I hope one (or more) of those boxes flying around the country come my way!

Watch - my 2 boxes from Yankee Candle are out for delivery today, I'll probably get reaped & my daughter will get home from school and have to lug everything into the house for me! LOL!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Still waiting to be reaped!! When will it be my turn? Maybe, today? I could really use some Halloween cheer today, since I have a massive toothache...not to mention it's unseasonably hot and humid today, which makes me even more grumpy. Sigh, I guess I will pass some SR waiting time and try to ignore my pain and misery by playing some more "Tales of Graces f"!


----------



## ondeko

A storm rolled in and the lightning is keeping me out of the shop until it passes. Good thing i got reaped so I have something to do for a while  Photos going up on the picture thread in a few minutes.


----------



## Mystikgarden

I have officially been REAPED!!! waiting to upload photos when my dd gets home (I opened package without her and boy is she going to be p***ed!) Awesome stuff can't wait to share!


----------



## Paint It Black

ondeko said:


> FRAGILE--isn't that French for "Drop this box"?


My son-in-law actually asked me to stop writing "Fragile" on the care packages I sent to him while he served in Afghanistan. He said to the Marines, that means, "kick the box around as much as you possibly can." LOL. Maybe the postal carriers have a similar interpretation?


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hmmmm...so I was still waiting for my camera to be shipped...I was supposed to get it yesterday. The mailman just dropped off a box at my house. It is an electronics store type box, so I figured it was my camera. I started to open it and at the first cut of the tape I saw a tiny reaper picture!!!!!!! Surprise!! I WAS REAPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!! What are the odds that I am waiting for an electronic type thing and my gift comes in an electronic type box, lol. Now the box is sitting in front of me, one single slit opening, taunting me, because I want to wait for the hubby to get home from work to open it with me, lol. My very first reaping...so excited! I am in the middle of playing my video game and now I have ZERO attention span for it, as all I can pay attention to is the box in front of the tv. LOL.


----------



## witchymom

I don't wait for anyone or anything to open my box! LOLOL


----------



## WitchyKitty

This is torture not being able to open my box. Torture. I really need to find something to occupy myself until my hubby gets home!!!!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Well, UPS truck just showed up and gave me my camera, lol, so now I have something to do until I can open my gift!  All these deliveries today, just for meeeee!!! Now I just need FedEx to bring me something, lol.


----------



## dariusobells

I think waiting for my victim to get their reaping is worse than waiting for my own... Brown coyotes need to get their butts in gear!


----------



## im the goddess

WitchyKitty said:


> Hmmmm...so I was still waiting for my camera to be shipped...I was supposed to get it yesterday. The mailman just dropped off a box at my house. It is an electronics store type box, so I figured it was my camera. I started to open it and at the first cut of the tape I saw a tiny reaper picture!!!!!!! Surprise!! I WAS REAPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!! What are the odds that I am waiting for an electronic type thing and my gift comes in an electronic type box, lol. Now the box is sitting in front of me, one single slit opening, taunting me, because I want to wait for the hubby to get home from work to open it with me, lol. My very first reaping...so excited! I am in the middle of playing my video game and now I have ZERO attention span for it, as all I can pay attention to is the box in front of the tv. LOL.


Your stalker, I mean reaper, did well to time that with your camera delivery. LOL

Oh, and now you can take photos of all your goodies.


----------



## nhh

Coyotes? We have Coyotes... It is for me??? 


dariusobells said:


> I think waiting for my victim to get their reaping is worse than waiting for my own... Brown coyotes need to get their butts in gear!


----------



## bethene

down to 6 who I have not heard from,,,, at least it is dwindling down!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

im the goddess said:


> Your stalker, I mean reaper, did well to time that with your camera delivery. LOL
> 
> Oh, and now you can take photos of all your goodies.


Lol, the hubby came home and claimed the camera...so I didn't get to use it on my gifts unless I wanted to wait awhile to take pics! Oh well...I used my trusty old camera and I will be posting pics shortly!! I think I know who my reaper is...but I must check some things first before I guess!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Dang it.... I have tracked my victim's package all day.....and USPS keeps showing the last activity is when I shipped it on Monday, but clearly says delivery date of today, and I sent it priority three day and paid for priority three day....I am getting really irritated......Bethene....I may need to borrow those flying monkeys of yours.....


----------



## Immortalia

Gee, all of these boxes floating around...coyotes and boxes moving South? Sounds like that crazy video someone put up in another thread of that stupid What sound does the fox make? song... LOL


----------



## dariusobells

Immortalia said:


> Gee, all of these boxes floating around...coyotes and boxes moving South? Sounds like that crazy video someone put up in another thread of that stupid What sound does the fox make? song... LOL


I think I lost brain cells watching that video....


----------



## bethene

sure,,, they are yours to use!!!!


----------



## im the goddess

Not as much activity today as yesterday. Hurry up UPS, USPS, and FedEx, we want reaps and photos of them!!


----------



## greaseballs80

Someone should be getting there package today. For me still Patiently waiting to be reaped


----------



## WitchyKitty

Posted my pics!!


----------



## witchymom

okay so............. if we have anyone whose rich and feels like sharing the love........... you could get me this............

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Handcrafted...T-/290978593026?pt=Quilts&hash=item43bfacf902

I WANT I WANT I WANT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

No box  could have used a pick me up. Had some navy big wigs in to day so that means the bosses are still freaking.


----------



## The Auditor

Tuesday, Victim, Tuesday.

I consider my mission fulfilled.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Now that I have sent my gifts and also received my own gifts, I can just sit back, relax and enjoy all the rest of the reaps! Although...now it's over for me for the year, and I wish I had the cash to do it again for SR2 this year, lol, very badly! It's like that feeling you get after all the presents are opened on Christmas morning....loving your new stuff, but sad that the excitement is over! I am, at least, getting some great crafty ideas from seeing everyone's reaps!
I also really want to turn on and enjoy my new LED pumpkin candle my reaper, sumrtym, sent me...but I'm trying terribly to fight the urge and wait for the rest of my Halloween decor to be put up next weekend! I have a feeling i will give in and light it up before then, hahaha! I have no patience!


----------



## lizzyborden

eeyore_laments said:


> so I shipped my package yesterday dear victim and you should be receiving it very soon. sadly as I was drinking my morning wakeup call I realized I didnt bother to put a card or anything that lets you know who I am. Soooooo guess I'll be dropping you a pm when you get it to let you know it was from me. Oops


Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! And a big thanks for the PM identifying yourself! I had it down to 5 or 6 but hadn't figured it out yet. 

Wishing you good luck on finding yours (fingers crossed).


----------



## Terra

Hubby and I's new twilight routine is to walk to the mailbox _(which is up a very long gravel driveway) _to see if there is a package there. We have to do that because there is no way for me to see if a package is laying there with me viewing from the house. Plus - once it arrives hubby is there to carry it back for me.

Last night I was starting to pout on the way back because no gift yet  The wait is seriously starting to kill me...


----------



## hallorenescene

OH, AND MY REAPER HAD A COUPLE OF HELPERS. Halloween lady who sent the teaser letter. you rock, thanks. and my daughter who threw me out of my own computer room when my reaper and my daughter were conspiring. I thought, well, wasn't that odd. [rude]. lol. thanks guys.
so I got the idea that sikntwizted was my reaper. I guess because when he said he was sending blow molds with glitter, [and I LOVE blow molds] and I said I didn't like glitter, and he said....oh, halloenescene, you don't like glitter...I got it in my head he had slipped and he was my reaper. lol. so, when I told bethie, [who was my reaper] that I thought it was sikntwizted, she right away contacted him and had him drop clues. lol. you guys were good. this was so fun. 
sugarsugar, you did miss my reap, and it was awesome. I loved everything. 
man no whining, that must be painful. whoa, I hope you feel better. 
so what you are saying witchymom is, we need to raise the $20.00 limit to $200.00? YIKES


----------



## bethene

hehehehe!!!!!!!!!! 



well, over night, none of the MIA contacted me,,, dang it,,, sigh,,,,,,,,


----------



## Saki.Girl

bethene said:


> hehehehe!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> well, over night, none of the MIA contacted me,,, dang it,,, sigh,,,,,,,,


Oh man not good


----------



## Bethany

We need a "this post blows" button.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> We need a "this post blows" button.


ya we do 
well if I don't get a box soon I will know I was one of the victims she did not hear back from the reaper on


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> ya we do
> well if I don't get a box soon I will know I was one of the victims she did not hear back from the reaper on


(This POST BLOWS)


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Not sure if many of you remember, but I took a big test a while back and missed passing by one question. Today I took it again and PASSED! Got my reaper gift out with a nice review of my handiwork, and passed this thing all in a week. Awesome week! Now tomorrow I am going to break out my tombstones and spotlights to turn my residence into a graveyard!!!


----------



## witchymom

mine AND my victims!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

such a sucky week (mainly b/c my vics is missing, i can wait for mine lol)


----------



## ScaredyKat

Congrats!!!!


Dr. Phibes said:


> Not sure if many of you remember, but I took a big test a while back and missed passing by one question. Today I took it again and PASSED! Got my reaper gift out with a nice review of my handiwork, and passed this thing all in a week. Awesome week! Now tomorrow I am going to break out my tombstones and spotlights to turn my residence into a graveyard!!!


----------



## ALKONOST

Dr. Phibes said:


> Not sure if many of you remember, but I took a big test a while back and missed passing by one question. Today I took it again and PASSED! Got my reaper gift out with a nice review of my handiwork, and passed this thing all in a week. Awesome week! Now tomorrow I am going to break out my tombstones and spotlights to turn my residence into a graveyard!!!


Congratulations, Dr. Phibes!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Dr. Phibes said:


> Not sure if many of you remember, but I took a big test a while back and missed passing by one question. Today I took it again and PASSED! Got my reaper gift out with a nice review of my handiwork, and passed this thing all in a week. Awesome week! Now tomorrow I am going to break out my tombstones and spotlights to turn my residence into a graveyard!!!


YAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats Dr. Phibes!!! We knew you could do it!


----------



## bethene

That is so awesome, Dr. Phibes! Good for you!!!! 

I once again messaged the no contact reapers,, I usually give folks a week before sending out the rescue reapers out, not sure if I will wait that long this year, 

I have repeated this so many times. If you have a problem, I can deal with it, but if you do not contact me, I have no idea that you need help. PLEASE PEOPLE, I AM SERIOUS, I can't fix what I don't know about!!!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Mmmmm, I just made some yummy homemade Pumpkin Chocolate Chip Muffins and Pumpkin Cinnamon Chip Muffins! Got my reaper gifts, got my pumpkin muffins and I finally got my Fall weather back...now to keep praying random money will fall into my lap in the next 2 days so I can join SR2, lol. Hmmm...wonder how fast I can set up a quick garage sale, lol!!

Here's a pic of my yummy muffins (sitting with two of my SR gifts, lol.)


----------



## NormalLikeYou

The waaaaiting is the hardest paaaart.


----------



## Immortalia

0-0 LMAO @ NormalLikeYou's signature at the bottom! I love it....I-I think.


----------



## LadySherry

WitchyKitty said:


> Mmmmm, I just made some yummy homemade Pumpkin Chocolate Chip Muffins and Pumpkin Cinnamon Chip Muffins! Got my reaper gifts, got my pumpkin muffins and I finally got my Fall weather back...now to keep praying random money will fall into my lap in the next 2 days so I can join SR2, lol. Hmmm...wonder how fast I can set up a quick garage sale, lol!!
> 
> Here's a pic of my yummy muffins (sitting with two of my SR gifts, lol.)
> View attachment 172337


You know most of us would accept some muffins as our reaper gifts. Just saying. I think you should sign up for SR2 things will fall into place.


----------



## WitchyKitty

LadySherry said:


> You know most of us would accept some muffins as our reaper gifts. Just saying. I think you should sign up for SR2 things will fall into place.


Just send a 3 foot by 3 foot box of muffins, huh??  That's a LOT of muffins!


----------



## WitchyKitty

The gifts I can handle...it's the shipping that gets me!! We will see...I have to talk to the hubby about our finances...maybe I'll talk to him while he's eating the pumpkin muffins, hahaha...butter him up!


----------



## lisa48317

*I GOT REAPED !!!!!!!

I turned down my street after work and saw a UPS truck parked near my house, so I dinked around for a few minutes to see if he was going to bring me goodies - and he did!! 

Gonna go post pics over on the other thread ......*


----------



## Bethany

Dr. Phibes said:


> Not sure if many of you remember, but I took a big test a while back and missed passing by one question. Today I took it again and PASSED! Got my reaper gift out with a nice review of my handiwork, and passed this thing all in a week. Awesome week! Now tomorrow I am going to break out my tombstones and spotlights to turn my residence into a graveyard!!!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Immortalia

Pics will be going up soon on another thread....... <hint, hint>


----------



## im the goddess

WitchyKitty said:


> I also really want to turn on and enjoy my new LED pumpkin candle my reaper, sumrtym, sent me...but I'm trying terribly to fight the urge and wait for the rest of my Halloween decor to be put up next weekend! I have a feeling i will give in and light it up before then, hahaha! I have no patience!


light it light it light it light it light it, oh did I mention LIGHT IT


Dr. Phibes said:


> Not sure if many of you remember, but I took a big test a while back and missed passing by one question. Today I took it again and PASSED! Got my reaper gift out with a nice review of my handiwork, and passed this thing all in a week. Awesome week! Now tomorrow I am going to break out my tombstones and spotlights to turn my residence into a graveyard!!!


Congratulations Dr. Phibes- now go get your graves on!



WitchyKitty said:


> Mmmmm, I just made some yummy homemade Pumpkin Chocolate Chip Muffins and Pumpkin Cinnamon Chip Muffins! Got my reaper gifts, got my pumpkin muffins and I finally got my Fall weather back...now to keep praying random money will fall into my lap in the next 2 days so I can join SR2, lol. Hmmm...wonder how fast I can set up a quick garage sale, lol!!
> 
> Here's a pic of my yummy muffins (sitting with two of my SR gifts, lol.)
> View attachment 172337


Yum Yummy!


----------



## Miss Erie

We need to add a pouting emoji cuz that's where I'm at. Still no reap


----------



## Miss Erie

Dr. Phibes said:


> Not sure if many of you remember, but I took a big test a while back and missed passing by one question. Today I took it again and PASSED! Got my reaper gift out with a nice review of my handiwork, and passed this thing all in a week. Awesome week! Now tomorrow I am going to break out my tombstones and spotlights to turn my residence into a graveyard!!!


Way to go Dr. Phibes! Congrats


----------



## Bethany

Does this cheer you up?


----------



## Kelloween

Dr. Phibes said:


> Not sure if many of you remember, but I took a big test a while back and missed passing by one question. Today I took it again and PASSED! Got my reaper gift out with a nice review of my handiwork, and passed this thing all in a week. Awesome week! Now tomorrow I am going to break out my tombstones and spotlights to turn my residence into a graveyard!!!


well, I already told ya, but congrats again..knew you would pass it..cause I have that ESP thing, ya know?


----------



## Miss Erie

Bethany said:


> Does this cheer you up?
> View attachment 172434


LOL! Yes, yes it did Bethany. Thank you


----------



## Dr. Phibes

I appreciate all the congrats on that test. I am very excited as only 9 people in PA have passed it. Definite career builder and hopefully leads to more loot to buy more stuff to haunt the hell out of my home. I was just viewing grave watcher for $60 from Spirit to great the TOT to my graveyard but am hoping to get a decent coupon before the big day.


----------



## bethene

wow,, that is impresive,, only 9??? I would imagine that for sure would be a great career booster!!!!!!!! 


yay,, 2 more got with me,, both have shipped,, one thought that they had pm;d me already,,, so down to 4,,,, several people are shipping over the week end, or have just shipped yesterday or today,so lots of gifts floating around ,, so try to have patience, I know it is hard folks,,, but I am trying to get them to you!


----------



## Kymmm

We can be patient... Actually, the funnest part for me is knowing that my victim enjoyed their gift.. If mine is one of the MIA boxes, honestly Beth.. you don't need to worry about it.  Just get everyone else taken care of.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Dr. Phibes said:


> I appreciate all the congrats on that test. I am very excited as only 9 people in PA have passed it. Definite career builder and hopefully leads to more loot to buy more stuff to haunt the hell out of my home. I was just viewing grave watcher for $60 from Spirit to great the TOT to my graveyard but am hoping to get a decent coupon before the big day.


Will this coupon work, or were you waiting for a better one? This was posted in another thread:
http://www.spirithalloween.com/coupon/TWD/


----------



## moonwitchkitty

bethene said:


> wow,, that is impresive,, only 9??? I would imagine that for sure would be a great career booster!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> yay,, 2 more got with me,, both have shipped,, one thought that they had pm;d me already,,, so down to 4,,,, several people are shipping over the week end, or have just shipped yesterday or today,so lots of gifts floating around ,, so try to have patience, I know it is hard folks,,, but I am trying to get them to you!


if you need a rescue reaper i always volunteer..


----------



## lizzyborden

My Victim's package has been delivered!


----------



## Pumpkin5

When I track it my package still says "left my home town" and that is the last update on the day I mailed it. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Oh....update! Now the package is showing as in IL....maybe it will get delievered Monday? (I hope, I hope)


----------



## bethene

Oh pumpkin 5, I sure hope so, how frustrating for you 

Moonwitchkitty, thank you, you rock!! 

Still no messages from the 5 not heard from, missed one on my list. 3 have done reaper several times, so not sure what is up with that!!??


----------



## Pumpkin5

Well Bethene, you would know better than I, but I wonder if some of the people you haven't heard from maybe have personal things going on in their lives? That is all I can figure....especially if they have participated in Secret Reaper before. My victim hasn't uttered one peep about where his/her package is....I could NEVER have that much self control... I hope they haven't given up on me completely.....


----------



## Dr. Phibes

WitchyKitty said:


> Will this coupon work, or were you waiting for a better one? This was posted in another thread:
> http://www.spirithalloween.com/coupon/TWD/


Thank you. Thats a good one.


----------



## Bethany

Dr. Phibes said:


> I appreciate all the congrats on that test. I am very excited as only 9 people in PA have passed it. Definite career builder and hopefully leads to more loot to buy more stuff to haunt the hell out of my home. I was just viewing grave watcher for $60 from Spirit to great the TOT to my graveyard but am hoping to get a decent coupon before the big day.


I just got a 30% off coupon via Email for today & tomorrow on 1 item!! Do you need it? http://www.spirithalloween.com/coupon/201309650495/?UTM_Campaign=EMM:ZEM:30AnnSale30P_9_21_13_Coupon


----------



## bethene

pumpkin5, I actually don't know,,, the ones with issues that I know about have contacted me, and I know they are shipping late,, or have shipped late,, checked their pages,, most have not been on for afew weeks,,,, so there very well could be something,, but still,, the made a commitment,, and should at least let me know if they can not follow thru, the rules say,, mail your gift on if you can not,,, of course I should just take that out of the rules,, that is left over from before I took over, and no one that I am aware of has ever done that,,, I think I will just eliminate that rule! But still,, I ask very plainly to be kept in the loop if there is a problem,, I maybe need to make it even more clear,,,


----------



## Pumpkin5

Can I suggest use of the flying monkeys???


----------



## Kymmm

Personally, I think you should leave it in.. I know that I would definitely do this and it doesn't hurt to remind everyone to do the right thing.. (even if they choose not to)  Once again, you do a great job!! We appreciate you!! 


bethene said:


> pumpkin5, I actually don't know,,, the ones with issues that I know about have contacted me, and I know they are shipping late,, or have shipped late,, checked their pages,, most have not been on for afew weeks,,,, so there very well could be something,, but still,, the made a commitment,, and should at least let me know *if they can not follow thru, the rules say,, mail your gift on if you can not*,,, of course I should just take that out of the rules,, that is left over from before I took over, and no one that I am aware of has ever done that,,, I think I will just eliminate that rule! But still,, I ask very plainly to be kept in the loop if there is a problem,, I maybe need to make it even more clear,,,


----------



## bethene

well,,, hummm,,,, a picture of a wonderful reap was from one of my MIA's,, so heres hoping they all shipped and just never told me!!!!!!


----------



## Bethany

Kymmm said:


> Personally, I think you should leave it in.. I know that I would definitely do this and it doesn't hurt to remind everyone to do the right thing.. (even if they choose not to)  Once again, you do a great job!! We appreciate you!!


Also should state that if they don't they won't be able to participate in furture reaps. It that already stated in there? And anyone who runs a reap should share the names with the other Mother/father reaper(s)


----------



## WitchyKitty

Dr. Phibes said:


> Thank you. Thats a good one.


Dr. Phibes, Spirit just sent me an anniversary 30% off coupon for this weekend! Use this!
http://www.spirithalloween.com/coupon/201309650495/?UTM_Campaign=EMM:ZEM:30AnnSale30P_9_21_13_Coupon


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany said:


> I just got a 30% off coupon via Email for today & tomorrow on 1 item!! Do you need it? http://www.spirithalloween.com/coupon/201309650495/?UTM_Campaign=EMM:ZEM:30AnnSale30P_9_21_13_Coupon


Hahaha...I just saw you posted this already right after I posted my 30% coupon!


----------



## GraveyardQueen

I just thought everyone should know I accidentally shocked my mother. She thought I said that I'd received my "secret reefer" Got to love phone miscommunications!


----------



## Spookerstar

GraveyardQueen said:


> I just thought everyone should know I accidentally shocked my mother. She thought I said that I'd received my "secret reefer" Got to love phone miscommunications!


That just made me laugh and laugh. I can see your mother starting to form a "drugs are bad" speech. 
Who knows there might be a whole other forum where they send secret reefers!


----------



## WitchyKitty

GraveyardQueen said:


> I just thought everyone should know I accidentally shocked my mother. She thought I said that I'd received my "secret reefer" Got to love phone miscommunications!


That's exactly the words my mother in law thought I was saying, lol.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

No box for me yet


----------



## bethene

yes,, I do have it in the rules that you are done with reaper,, if you message ,me with a good reason, I might give you another chance,,, I am willing to realize evry one makes mistakes,,, but if you miss 2 times,, done,,,,


----------



## Teresa M

Dr. Phibes, That is amazing! Congratulations!



Dr. Phibes said:


> Not sure if many of you remember, but I took a big test a while back and missed passing by one question. Today I took it again and PASSED! Got my reaper gift out with a nice review of my handiwork, and passed this thing all in a week. Awesome week! Now tomorrow I am going to break out my tombstones and spotlights to turn my residence into a graveyard!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

dr phibes, that's great you passed. and so what does this mean?


----------



## Kelloween

hallorenescene said:


> dr phibes, that's great you passed. and so what does this mean?


means he thinks hes smart now..lol


----------



## bethene

OK, one more shipped with out telling me, the pictures are on the picture thread, so from now on, if you get reaped, please please let me know, that way I can get them crossed off the bad reaper list, lol!


----------



## Terra

Just got notified that a package is on my way Monday from UPS MyChoice _(a service UPS offers)_ that lets me know when UPS boxes are coming to my address. Since I haven't ordered anything... this is looking promising!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Well, I have tracked my package and it is now in my Victim's home state. I am so hoping it gets delivered on Monday and that my Victim posts pictures so I will know everything arrived in one piece. For SR2 you guys REMIND to ship many small packages instead of one giant one....please......


----------



## bethene

I shipped with both, Pumpkin5,,, my gift to Hallo was in one big box,, while the one to Czarina Katrina was in 2,,, oh,, and while I know alot of trouble has happened this year with the post office,, both of mine arrived a day early, so go figure,, might be certain states have idiots working there!


----------



## Kymmm

Pumpkin5, I'm glad to hear your box has been found. Like I said before, I would be in tears if my box was lost in transit! But, I have always shipped one box and never had a problem. I guess the thinking is, if you send a few smaller boxes and one gets lost, at least two of them get there?? That makes sense.  Anywho, I'm done babbling.. Happy for you!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

The way it was explained to me is that smaller boxes usually ship fine, but that larger boxes have to wait for room on the plane. USPS doesn't have their own planes like FedEx & UPS, packages fly commercial so sometimes larger packages get delayed waiting for adequate room. I am just happy that it's back on the radar. It would have been nice to know this when I shipped and I wouldn't have paid more for three day delivery since there is no guarantee. But as long as it gets to my victim I will be happy.


----------



## Bethany

YaY!! Package not lost!


----------



## The Auditor

bethene said:


> the rules say,, mail your gift on if you can not,,, of course I should just take that out of the rules,, that is left over from before I took over, and no one that I am aware of has ever done that,,, I think I will just eliminate that rule!


Respectfully disagree. Honor demands that if you receive a gift in something such as this, and cannot send the one you intended, you must forward the one you received. Granted, that does require that said person believe in Honor....


----------



## Pumpkin5

Okay my box has arrived in my Victim's town....hoping it gets delivered TODAY!!! Hootie-Hoo(of course it is so big...I am just sure the USPS is going to have some excuse that the mail truck just couldn't squeeze it in......)


----------



## Harleyken

Bethene, my most humble apologies for not figuring out how to get my information to you. I do believe I'm starting to catch on. Kinda sorta. I was doing all my correspondence with my phone, what a pain. I shipped on the 17th & my victim got it on the 19th...... If you give me another chance at this next year....I solemnly promise to do Much better.


----------



## Pumpkin5

MY PACKAGE IS OUT FOR DELIVERY!!!! I AM SOOOOOO HAPPY!!! Now......I begin the wait to see if my victim is pleased with the Reap......


----------



## Paint It Black

Pumpkin5, If it is me, I will be sure to let you know!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Paint It Black said:


> Pumpkin5, If it is me, I will be sure to let you know!!





 Thanks! Please do!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I just realized I forgot to PM Bethene when I got my gift last week. Oops! First time SR for me...I'll remember next year!!! Thankfully, I posted about it immediately, so at least everyone knew that way, lol.


----------



## hallorenescene

pumpkin5, I am so glad they found your package. better late than never. whew, a good ending.


----------



## Pumpkin5

hallorenescene said:


> pumpkin5, I am so glad they found your package. better late than never. whew, a good ending.



Thanks Hallorenescene! I would have been so upset if my package had been lost....I really put a lot of thought into it and I so hope my Victim loves it!


----------



## lizzyborden

Well my victim's package was delivered Friday, but he/she hasn't posted in some time. Didn't include my identity, so wondering if I should send a PM to make sure it did arrive?


----------



## NormalLikeYou

Ugh. Add us to the list of disgruntled post office customers. Our victim's package was scheduled for delivery today. Tracking hasn't been updated since the morning of the 19th, when it supposedly departed a facility in a neighboring state. Our local post office says they only see the same tracking as we see online and that we have to call the destination post office. A dozen calls later we are just told that they never got it and we should call them back on Wednesday if tracking hasn't been updated or it hasn't been delivered. I sure hope we're worrying for nothing. Don't they care that we are expending enough energy worrying that our victim won't like what we sent?!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Wow...lots of missing packages with the USPS it seems lately...mine was delivered fine from there, but now I worry to use them next year...hope everyone's packages are found and delivered safely!!!!!!


----------



## witchymom

WitchyKitty said:


> Wow...lots of missing packages with the USPS it seems lately...mine was delivered fine from there, but now I worry to use them next year...hope everyone's packages are found and delivered safely!!!!!!


my victims is still MIA as far as I know  I'll give it some time and if it doesn't appear I"ll send another package. not happy, not happy AT ALL!!!!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

witchymom said:


> my victims is still MIA as far as I know  I'll give it some time and if it doesn't appear I"ll send another package. not happy, not happy AT ALL!!!!!!!!


 Still hoping it pops up somewhere for you!


----------



## Harleyken

I have been Reaped... All the way from sunny California.... It's a BBQ & body parts... PLUS Candy... Thank you soooooo much... It's as if you read my mind... You are the most AWESOME individual on the Planet.... Please let me know your identity...& Thank you TONS..!!!


----------



## Spookerstar

Pumpkin5 said:


> Thanks Hallorenescene! I would have been so upset if my package had been lost....I really put a lot of thought into it and I so hope my Victim loves it!



Wish it was me, came home to an empty porch. Anyway, I have been anxious about your package being lost. So glad they found it!


----------



## candymom

I got my package from my reaper a while back, but as it took me until the cutoff date to get mine mailed, I didn't open it until I was SURE that my own victim was going to get theirs. I am so glad it wasn't a kitten or anything! 

First off, thanks to my reaper 

The pictures are terrible, but the gift was awesome!! 

The box was wrapped with really cool Jack o'lantern paper and it was SO hard to not open it just to peek. 















All the way from Canada! That's right, I was reaped across the border!

Here's what I got. 








A really beautiful spiderweb table runner with tassels








A gorgeous potion bottle (also a pair of halloween booties and a part of my halloween pretzel candy sticks kit)









And a yummy candy bar!








I didn't get pics of the cauldron full of canape picks or the pretzel-candy kit, but I love em! Thank you Thank you Thank you, my oh-so-patient reaper!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

candymom said:


> I got my package from my reaper a while back, but as it took me until the cutoff date to get mine mailed, I didn't open it until I was SURE that my own victim was going to get theirs. I am so glad it wasn't a kitten or anything!
> 
> First off, thanks to my reaper
> 
> The pictures are terrible, but the gift was awesome!!
> 
> The box was wrapped with really cool Jack o'lantern paper and it was SO hard to not open it just to peek.
> View attachment 173247
> 
> View attachment 173248
> 
> 
> All the way from Canada! That's right, I was reaped across the border!
> 
> Here's what I got.
> View attachment 173244
> 
> 
> A really beautiful spiderweb table runner with tassels
> View attachment 173245
> 
> 
> A gorgeous potion bottle (also a pair of halloween booties and a part of my halloween pretzel candy sticks kit)
> View attachment 173246
> 
> 
> 
> And a yummy candy bar!
> View attachment 173249
> 
> 
> I didn't get pics of the cauldron full of canape picks or the pretzel-candy kit, but I love em! Thank you Thank you Thank you, my oh-so-patient reaper!!!


Nice reap!! Like the little slippers and the runner! Don't forget to post in the picture thread so everyone can see your gifts!


----------



## hallorenescene

all you guys with missing packages, what erks me is we pay for tracking, what's the point if it gets lost just like without tracking. do your job usps. we just paid for a service, supply it.
candymom, nice reap. when winter comes, those slippers are going to be so warm and cozy. and a beautiful tablecloth. and pretzel stick kit. oh yummy, I love that a lot


----------



## Spookerstar

So , last year I remember that the Auditor was bar-tending on this thread. I don't see a lot of drinking going on. Perhaps there are a lot less of still waiting to be reaped.
If there is a virtual bartender out there...I would like a glass of Cabernet please!

Auditor did you already get reaped? I know you don't post pics but I might have missed the reaping.


----------



## NormalLikeYou

Whew. Tracking updated...and it's out for delivery!


----------



## WitchyKitty

hallorenescene said:


> all you guys with missing packages, what erks me is we pay for tracking, what's the point if it gets lost just like without tracking. do your job usps. we just paid for a service, supply it.
> candymom, nice reap. when winter comes, those slippers are going to be so warm and cozy. and a beautiful tablecloth. and pretzel stick kit. oh yummy, I love that a lot


You pay for tracking? I didn't have to...unless it's an automatically included price in the shipping price.


----------



## witchymom

WitchyKitty said:


> You pay for tracking? I didn't have to...unless it's an automatically included price in the shipping price.


its included in the price (of priority mail), therefore you pay for it. Otherwise you do have to pay separate for it. Either way, you pay for it lol

and yeah, whats the point if youre going to lose it ANYWAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

witchymom said:


> its included in the price (of priority mail), therefore you pay for it. Otherwise you do have to pay separate for it. Either way, you pay for it lol
> 
> and yeah, whats the point if youre going to lose it ANYWAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ahh, I see. Never bothered to pay attention. I just pay what they tell me to pay, lol. Yeah, and we can't even get insurance for the boxes since much of it is handmade!! So if they DO lose it on us, it's just lost.


----------



## ALKONOST

Candymom- you're reaper did good! Lots of really cool things... I love that spiderweb table runner CUTE!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Spookerstar said:


> Wish it was me, came home to an empty porch. Anyway, I have been anxious about your package being lost. So glad they found it!



 Thank you for being concerned! You guys ROCK!


----------



## Hollows Eva

Immortalia said:


> Ok, so just out of morbid curiousity, I checked out the members list.....do you realize that there is 19 pages of member names that have some for of the word Halloween???? 19!!!!! Sheesh! I guess people around here really DO like Halloween, who knew?


lol, well i guess Im one of them, and it was really out of total lack of ideas. My name isnt even Eva, which would have made some sense


----------



## Immortalia

Wow! That was an OLD post! Are you stalking me Hollow???? Hmmmmm........?


----------



## The Auditor

Spookerstar said:


> So , last year I remember that the Auditor was bar-tending on this thread. I don't see a lot of drinking going on. Perhaps there are a lot less of still waiting to be reaped.
> If there is a virtual bartender out there...I would like a glass of Cabernet please!
> 
> Auditor did you already get reaped? I know you don't post pics but I might have missed the reaping.


I did. Post is...maybe 10 ages back? We've got a lot of pages....

Bars been quiet since the shipping date came....here's your Cab!


----------



## Hollows Eva

Immortalia said:


> Wow! That was an OLD post! Are you stalking me Hollow???? Hmmmmm........?


was it? lol, i get lost in all theese pages, i didnt notice


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Nearer and nearer the Reaper approaches
To one who is waiting for spiders (not roaches...)
For things not too gory nor bloody nor bad
Still this Victim is thinking "Where's my box? I'm sad..."

But never fear Victim!
Your time is soon here!
Your Reaping commences
On Wednesday my dear!

BOO!*


----------



## moonwitchkitty

♪♫I'm all alone no reaper box beside me ♪♫ sigh..


----------



## Spookerstar

I WAS REAPED!!! SO SPOILED!!! DH is taking photos now and I will upload soon! Thank you so much MidnightTerror!!!


----------



## Kymmm

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *Nearer and nearer the Reaper approaches
> To one who is waiting for spiders (not roaches...)
> For things not too gory nor bloody nor bad
> Still this Victim is thinking "Where's my box? I'm sad..."
> 
> But never fear Victim!
> Your time is soon here!
> You Reaping commences
> On Wednesday my dear!
> 
> BOO!*


I will go sweep my front porch, Just in case!!!!


----------



## bethene

too tired tonight to deal with mia reapers,, BUT have heard from a few people, so alot of boxes are floating around the country,, now that I have the victims given out over at reaper 2,, tomorrow will deal with this,, and assign rescues,,if needed


----------



## Miss Erie

moonwitchkitty said:


> ♪♫I'm all alone no reaper box beside me ♪♫ sigh..


You're not alone, I sit here unreaped myself


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

moonwitchkitty said:


> ♪♫I'm all alone no reaper box beside me ♪♫ sigh..


Perhaps Sir ReapAlot will be beside you soon? Did you ask for Spam? wink


----------



## DebBDeb

Someone's getting REAPED today, do dah, do dah ... someone's getting REAPED today, do dah do dah daaayyyyyyyy!


----------



## hallorenescene

yah, more reaping's on their way.


----------



## dariusobells

I was PM'd by my reaper, He says my reaping should arrive tomorrow... now I sit and stew in anticipation.... ARRRRRRRRGGGH!


----------



## DebBDeb

Well lookie here! 

United States 09/25/2013 5:12 A.M.	Out For Delivery

YIPPIE!!!


----------



## Ophelia

I've been reaped!! Oh, many thanks to my fantabulous Reaper, *HallowSusieBoo*! It will be a while until I can get pics up, I'm sorry. 

What timing! I was drinking my coffee out of my Halloween mug, both kids were dressed in Halloween shirts, and I was just getting ready to attempt to catch up on all I've missed between Reaping, travel, and family gatherings(both happy and sad), when my mailman arrived with my box!

To make it better, I was even able to open it right away, as I finally was able to ship my victim's package yesterday.

To my victim, I hope you are pleased with my tardy offerings. They are headed your way on what I hope are swift wings.


----------



## nhh

I have 2 boxes for my victim and now looks like one might be delivered today and may be later.  'cause one "missed" the connection. At least that's what brown says. 

So, my dear victim you should be reaped this week still, maybe spanning days.... Who knows...


----------



## DebBDeb

That's great! Mine, too! (will be delivered today, that is)

And so what if your 2 boxes are not being delivered together ... its like being reaped twice!!!




nhh said:


> I have 2 boxes for my victim and now looks like one might be delivered today and may be later.  'cause one "missed" the connection. At least that's what brown says.
> 
> So, my dear victim you should be reaped this week still, maybe spanning days.... Who knows...


----------



## bethene

A question, someone who did not send a gift also needs to be rescued, should I just let it be? I have 2 who will be rescued, I think that is all I will need, but will keep a eye on things


----------



## Saki.Girl

bethene said:


> A question, someone who did not send a gift also needs to be rescued, should I just let it be? I have 2 who will be rescued, I think that is all I will need, but will keep a eye on things


I would say the one that did not send gift you should just let be and not rescue


----------



## DebBDeb

See, now, I'm as hard-nosed as they come however if it were extenuating circumstances beyond their control, I would find a rescue for them. Do you know the reason they didn't send?



bethene said:


> A question, someone who did not send a gift also needs to be rescued, should I just let it be? I have 2 who will be rescued, I think that is all I will need, but will keep a eye on things


----------



## bethene

No idea, but they also never contacted me about it, even though I messaged them a couple of times. But I do understand your feelings, I sorta have similar one's. But the one who was supposed to reap her got a gift I am pretty sure. Need to check on that. They are the only 2, I believe any way, who I have not heard from. Something bad could of happened. I hope not bad enough that they could not contact me.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Well I know you are always the voice of reason and a calming influence when some of us want to change the rules or crack some heads  However I think in this case I don't think they should receive a gift if they didn't send anything. The rules say they should just send that on to their victim anyway so why not have the rescue reaper bypass them and only send to the victim. I hear what you are saying about their reaper having received a gift that they should have sent on but you can't do anything about that. Just my opinion!! 



bethene said:


> No idea, but they also never contacted me about it, even though I messaged them a couple of times. But I do understand your feelings, I sorta have similar one's. But the one who was supposed to reap her got a gift I am pretty sure. Need to check on that. They are the only 2, I believe any way, who I have not heard from. Something bad could of happened. I hope not bad enough that they could not contact me.


----------



## DebBDeb

You know their name - go Facebook them and see if they have anything on their page.



bethene said:


> No idea, but they also never contacted me about it, even though I messaged them a couple of times. But I do understand your feelings, I sorta have similar one's. But the one who was supposed to reap her got a gift I am pretty sure. Need to check on that. They are the only 2, I believe any way, who I have not heard from. Something bad could of happened. I hope not bad enough that they could not contact me.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

No box as of yet.
will i cry,, oh you bet.
on my doorstep no box sat.  sigh


----------



## moonwitchkitty

bethene said:


> No idea, but they also never contacted me about it, even though I messaged them a couple of times. But I do understand your feelings, I sorta have similar one's. But the one who was supposed to reap her got a gift I am pretty sure. Need to check on that. They are the only 2, I believe any way, who I have not heard from. Something bad could of happened. I hope not bad enough that they could not contact me.


None of them worked in WA naval facility did they?


----------



## kallie

Me and Saki too! We will be reaped most awesomely, with time, I s'pose!



moonwitchkitty said:


> No box as of yet.
> will i cry,, oh you bet.
> on my doorstep no box sat.  sigh


----------



## bethene

moonwitchkitty, funny you should mention it, the reason that my gift from Halloweenscreamqueen was late was cuz her hubby worked there,, their car was there til released due to it being a crime scene,, thank fully he was ok,,, maybe I should see where they live,, huh?? would that not be horrible!!!!


----------



## kallie

I say, 'you don't send a gift, you don't get reaped'. It's in the rules that if you don't reap you must send your gift that you received to your victim.

Unless something terrible has happened, like a death in the family I can understand. But you can't always know if someone is being truthful is the thing. With the internet you just kinda have to take everything with a grain of salt.



bethene said:


> No idea, but they also never contacted me about it, even though I messaged them a couple of times. But I do understand your feelings, I sorta have similar one's. But the one who was supposed to reap her got a gift I am pretty sure. Need to check on that. They are the only 2, I believe any way, who I have not heard from. Something bad could of happened. I hope not bad enough that they could not contact me.


----------



## DebBDeb

OMGOMGOMG!!! Delivery update!

Delivered On:
Wednesday, 09/25/2013 at 3:43 P.M.
Left At:
Met Customer Boy


----------



## ScaredyKat

I would say, let them be, It is not fair for everyone here who has put so much time and effort into their gifts. Someone who is kind enough to sign up to be a rescue reaper shouldn't have to spend the extra money, time, effort putting together a gift for someone who is not willing to do the same. It's like taking advantage of all the wonderful people here. 


bethene said:


> A question, someone who did not send a gift also needs to be rescued, should I just let it be? I have 2 who will be rescued, I think that is all I will need, but will keep a eye on things


----------



## kallie

Dang! Not me!



DebBDeb said:


> OMGOMGOMG!!! Delivery update!
> 
> Delivered On:
> Wednesday, 09/25/2013 at 3:43 P.M.
> Left At:
> Met Customer Boy


----------



## moonwitchkitty

bethene said:


> moonwitchkitty, funny you should mention it, the reason that my gift from Halloweenscreamqueen was late was cuz her hubby worked there,, their car was there til released due to it being a crime scene,, thankfully he was ok,,, maybe I should see where they live,, huh?? would that not be horrible!!!!


thats understandable security is tight at any Military installation. I know they have tightened the security up where i work. even started emailing what to do incase of a shooter. crazy times we live in... huh. never really know if someone is going to snap.. the guy who did it was stationed here in fort worth for a while scary to think of.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I would say do not rescue the reaper who did not send a gift. As others have said, rescue reapers give extra time and money for those who gave but didn't receive back...they shouldn't have to do so for a person who isn't giving back. If for some reason, later, we find out that reaper DID deserve a gift after all, (say, if they DID send out a gift but it got held up in delivery somewhere, or a family emergency kept them from contacting Bethene about things, ect. and their intended victim eventually gets their gift) they can always be rescued later, I would think. Right?


----------



## The Red Hallows

*Reaper Death!*

 Oh NO!!!! I've been reaped!    









Posted in wrong thread, too many threads. My bad.


----------



## WitchyKitty

The Red Hallows said:


> Oh NO!!!! I've been reaped!
> View attachment 173879


Please tell me that's not for real....


----------



## MissMandy

Omg! Wth happened to that box?!


----------



## DebBDeb

Is that for real? 



The Red Hallows said:


> Oh NO!!!! I've been reaped!
> View attachment 173879
> 
> 
> 
> Posted in wrong thread, too many threads. My bad.


----------



## DebBDeb

I would just like everyone here to tune into the 11pm news tonight as I will be on there BEATING THE LIVING $HIT OUT OF UPS FOR RUINING THE RED HALLOWS VICTIM FREAKIN REAPER GIFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

THIS IS ME RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!








THIS IS BULL-$HITTAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 










AND I KNOW THIS WILL PROLLY BE DELETED BECAUSE IT'S INAPPROPRIATE BUT *I'VE HAD A REALLY BAD DAY AND DON'T CARE*!!!!!


Crisis averted. Lol ... don't know how to delete my posts!!!


----------



## The Red Hallows

Debbie,
I posted pictures, everything is perfect!!!! I LOVE everything! Sorry, it took me so long to put up the real stinkin' pictures. The forum upload is stupid slow.


*NEWS UPDATE:*
The Washington State UPS delivery man is safe and sound delivering packages. No harm has come to him.


----------



## The Auditor

bethene said:


> A question, someone who did not send a gift also needs to be rescued, should I just let it be? I have 2 who will be rescued, I think that is all I will need, but will keep a eye on things


If one has caused another to be rescued, than that someone does not need to be rescued. They have forfeited the right to be rescued.


----------



## DebBDeb

OMG OMG!!!!!!!!! YOU ARE SUCH A STINKER!!! Holy CRAP was I mad. You have no idea what I've been going thru with UPS. Lol ... WHEW! NO NEW ARREST RECORDS FOR ME!!!!

I'm tickled pink you loved everything. Thank you so much for letting me know!!! I enjoyed you as a Victim.




The Red Hallows said:


> Debbie,
> I posted pictures, everything is perfect!!!! I LOVE everything! Sorry, it took me so long to put up the real stinkin' pictures. The forum upload is stupid slow.
> 
> 
> *NEWS UPDATE:*
> The Washington State UPS delivery man is safe and sound delivering packages. No harm has come to him.


----------



## The Auditor

Well, according to FedEx, my victim's package was delivered yesterday. Nary a peep out of him. Oh well. Hope he likes it.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

count me among those still waiting. I'm not panicky yet but watching the front porch eagerly. 

i SHOULD be worrying more about getting my SR2 victim's stuff together.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Well I have volunteered to be a Rescue Reaper for anyone of those that heartedly participated in Secret Reaper but had a deadbeat Reaper that just didn't bother..... Our lovely Secret Reapers don't deserve this kind of treatment. (give one to me and I will treat them right) Dang it...I hate injustice....


----------



## The Auditor

Started pulling together my costume tonight. It isn't much, cape, black shirt and jeans, bird man mask, black silk head scarf, dark broad brimmed felt hat. Threw it on in the bedroom to see how it looked, then walked out into the hallway.

FREAKED the Deduction out! Got a scream, and she backed up into her Mama. Even knowing it was me, even with me talking to her, took a looooong time to get her to come over and give me a hug.

I think I shall count this costume as a success.

Oh, and once the mask came off, she was fine - and immediately asked to play with it.


----------



## hallorenescene

why would we rescue someone who didn't do their part and send a gift? I'm confused.
auditor, that is amusing. sounds like your costume was a success


----------



## NOWHINING

even silver lady is still waiting to be reap.


----------



## bethene

I posted this on the picture thread, but will here too, I contacted the silver ladies reaper, should hear back soon, there is extenuating circumstances here, and have been in contact with them through out the reaper. Www, will double check on yours. 

Anyone else who has not been reaped please let me know, I will check things out.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

hallorenescene said:


> why would we rescue someone who didn't do their part and send a gift? I'm confused.


because Bethene is a sweetheart and doesn't want to be mean to anyone without cause. <3

it would be funny if i had to be rescued...i think i have had to be rescued both other times I did SR. *sniffs her armpits* Is it me???


----------



## MissMandy

wickedwillingwench said:


> it would be funny if i had to be rescued...i think i have had to be rescued both other times I did SR. *sniffs her armpits* Is it me???


That gave me my first giggle of the morning  That really sucks that you've had to rescued so many times. My dream is to live in a world where NO victim will ever be left out!


----------



## lizzyborden

Well I sent a PM to my victim and she did receive the package but hadn't opened it yet. With all the problems with USPS this year I was beginning to worry.

Locally we're experiencing some minor problems with USPS. The processing facility 60 miles away was closed due to downsizing. Our local weekly paper now comes two days late. 

I just wonder how many other processing facilities have closed recently.


----------



## bethene

Interesting , lizzy, humm. Will be messaging you with a question.


----------



## ajbanz

Good News victim!!! According to the tracking your package will finally make its way to you On Friday, the 27th!!!!


----------



## ajbanz

bethene said:


> A question, someone who did not send a gift also needs to be rescued, should I just let it be? I have 2 who will be rescued, I think that is all I will need, but will keep a eye on things


It is my opinion that they should be rescued. My am a firm believer in Killing Someone with Kindness. I will even volunteer to be their rescue reaper!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

ajbanz said:


> It is my opinion that they should be rescued. My am a firm believer in Killing Someone with Kindness. I will even volunteer to be their rescue reaper!!!



 That is so commendable of you!.............................I on the other hand, I just believe in the killing part........
(I am so kidding.....just trying to keep it lively....) You never know what someone's situation is...so it is always best to err on the side of kindness. (that is the angel side of me....the devil side is jumping up and down saying, kill, kill, kill, kill, _Friday the 13th_ style.....)


----------



## LadySherry

bethene said:


> A question, someone who did not send a gift also needs to be rescued, should I just let it be? I have 2 who will be rescued, I think that is all I will need, but will keep a eye on things


I guess I am confused. But in the rules it says that if you can not fulfill your gift giving you should send the gift you receive to your victim. So I would say No to rescue someone who has not sent their victim a gift. Maybe there is more to this than what I know but it sounds like you are asking to reward someone who didn't do their part. Please let me know if I missed something along the way.


----------



## ondeko

bethene said:


> A question, someone who did not send a gift also needs to be rescued, should I just let it be? I have 2 who will be rescued, I think that is all I will need, but will keep a eye on things





The Auditor said:


> If one has caused another to be rescued, than that someone does not need to be rescued. They have forfeited the right to be rescued.


I'm in the 'don't rescue' camp. This is one of the most basic secret reaper rules we have. If they didn't reap their victim and they didn't get reaped it is just like they didn't participate. I don't think they shouldn't be rescued. If they have a problem, they need to contact Bethene ASAP. And while I know that we can't know what the circumstances are I also know that if something bad/busy/whatever was massive enough to keep me from being a reaper or *even* * sending* *an* *email* to Bethene, the last thing I would be worried about would be getting rescue reaped.


----------



## ScaredyKat

I see where you're coming from. But that could also lead to people thinking they can take advantage of the system and keep on doing the same thing.


ajbanz said:


> It is my opinion that they should be rescued. My am a firm believer in Killing Someone with Kindness. I will even volunteer to be their rescue reaper!!!


----------



## bethene

if any one has tried to pm me and my inbox is full,, please leave a message on my visitor page,,, I keep deleting and it keeps filling back up,, it may not be a issue,, I may have deleted their pm to me accidently trying to keep the inbox open,, with messages about 2 reapers and cards,, it just keeps filling up,, no worries though,, just message me on my profile page!  

Once again, any one who has no been reaped please contact me,, it may be in route,, or we may have a situation I am not yet aware of!!!!


----------



## nhh

Please let me victim get their package today!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

I was reaped today! It was awesome and I posted pics on the pic thread.

Thanks again, MM1.

Bethene, my dear, your services are no longer needed by me.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Super glitter bombs!!













MUAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAAA


ajbanz said:


> It is my opinion that they should be rescued. My am a firm believer in Killing Someone with Kindness. I will even volunteer to be their rescue reaper!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

moonwitchkitty said:


> Super glitter bombs!!
> View attachment 174139
> View attachment 174140
> 
> MUAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAAA


That...that may just be too evil...even for a reaper who didn't reap...

It'd be quite amusing though!!!


----------



## nhh

moonwitchkitty said:


> super glitter bombs!!
> View attachment 174139
> View attachment 174140
> 
> muahahahhhahahahahaaa


omg!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Some people just need it 
baby says that i have an evil sense of humor, but he also says I get enjoyment out of people's misery.. Heeeee might be a little right.. but only if the person deserves it..


----------



## CornStalkers

I still don't know who my reaper was and I've searched the forums for 3 days now!!!!! I'd like to thank them personally


----------



## bethene

messaged you cornstalkers,,,


----------



## bethene

Good a message this morning that one of the 3 reapers who had not shipped has, so we are down to two , I do have rescuers in place already, did not want to keep victims waiting longer, so at least one will get two gifts. Thank you to all the fabulous folks who not only sent gifts but offered to send another one


----------



## bethene

I also want to send a huge thank you to the ones who for some reason or another did not join the reaper, and out of the kindness of their heart offered to send rescues to some of those in need,, You people are simply THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!!! Haunters are the kindest most generous people in the world!!!!!!


----------



## Junit

Thank you to my secret reaper for the big box of Halloween goodies!


----------



## bethene

yay!!!!!!!!! we have pretty much every one reaped,,, or on the way! the ones I had not heard from came thru for us,,, now only one person did not reap like expected,,, so whoo hoo,, out of 188,, only one! you guys rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ajbanz

Tracking shows my victims box was delivered yesterday. Now the waiting to here from them begins. (insert big sigh here)


----------



## Ophelia

"Processed through sort facility" Aaugh, the waiting is killing me! I really hope my victim is happy with my gift(once it makes it).

Oh, and I'm still about 50 pages behind here. Oh, and the last time I checked the pics thread, it had 11 pages. I should be caught up by next year's SR!


----------



## Miss Erie

bethene said:


> I also want to send a huge thank you to the ones who for some reason or another did not join the reaper, and out of the kindness of their heart offered to send rescues to some of those in need,, You people are simply THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!!! Haunters are the kindest most generous people in the world!!!!!!


As one of those being rescued, I second this!!! Bethene, you've worked your tail off for all of us. And Rescue Reapers, you are just awesome and kind. Such an incredible group of people here, and I'm so lucky to have found you


----------



## moonwitchkitty

*i was reaped!!!!!*


----------



## The Auditor

Wait...the BOTTOM of page 2? Is it over???????


----------



## moonwitchkitty

How many people did not get their goodies??


----------



## bethene

well, actually 2 have not sent,, one just bailed I believe,,, they have a rescuer,, one reaper who I have been in contact with but not recently has rough time of it right now,,, will wait thru the week end and will then assign the rescuer,, the victim is aware of the situation,, so we shall go from there,, there are a few in transit yet too!


----------



## digbugsgirl

Me  but I have a rescue coming!  Thank you in advance Rescue Reaper!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

ondeko said:


> I'm in the 'don't rescue' camp. This is one of the most basic secret reaper rules we have. If they didn't reap their victim and they didn't get reaped it is just like they didn't participate. I don't think they shouldn't be rescued. If they have a problem, they need to contact Bethene ASAP. And while I know that we can't know what the circumstances are I also know that if something bad/busy/whatever was massive enough to keep me from being a reaper or *even* * sending* *an* *email* to Bethene, the last thing I would be worried about would be getting rescue reaped.


I've been playing catch up reading all the threads today and just got to this discussion. I have to add my 2 cents, I figure if enough of us share our 2 cents we'll eventually have a dollar. Anyway, I agree with the above. I say don't rescue, there really is nothing to rescue in this circumstance. I say just send a nice PM extending well wishes that everything is ok and maybe they can participate another year. But really it's a draw, no harm no foul and therefore no need of a rescue. I also don't think the rule of sending your gift if you don't send one should be taken out. Don't get me wrong I'm not stupid and I realize this will never actually happen but it does set forth a set of rules, expectations and an honor code , if it isn't followed then it's on them and only them. They have to pay the reaper in the end. but without those expectations expressed then more people will think what the heck ,there are no consequences I'll just take my gift and run.
Although , my concern is that all you have to do is open a new account the next year and do the same thing , the address would potentially be the same though...is a list of bad reaper home addresses kept ( like a list of bad check people at the store lol )?


----------



## Junit

Are we allowed to tell our reapee that we are their secret reaper yet? Or request our reaper reveal themselves yet?


----------



## bethene

Yes, I sorta made the decision it is pointless with so many to not, so I eliminated that rule from now on. 
Also, while I appreciated all the input, thankfully it didn't come to that seeing as they did reap their victim. One has not contacted me and their victim has been rescued. I am waiting to hear from one more person, who had contacted me earlier with issues, if by Monday I do not hear from them, I will get a rescue out .


----------



## The Auditor

I'm getting a vision...of Bethene in a Santa suit, with lists of naughty and nice Reapers....


----------



## The Auditor

bethene said:


> Also, while I appreciated all the input, thankfully it didn't come to that seeing as they did reap their victim..


Well good, very good.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

The Auditor said:


> I'm getting a vision...of Bethene in a Santa suit, with lists of naughty and nice Reapers....


oh no what will she do with the naughty list will Krampus get it???

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krampus


----------



## sikntwizted

moonwitchkitty said:


> oh no what will she do with the naughty list will Krampus get it???
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krampus


Worse. The flying monkeys will!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Lmao just picture the flaming piles of poo flying through the air. HA


----------



## The Auditor

moonwitchkitty said:


> Lmao just picture the flaming piles of poo flying through the air. HA


The flying monkeys are purple?


----------



## Ophelia

Guess what? I'm finally caught up on this thread! Now I can move on to the pictures thread. I can't wait to see what everyone else got, I've loved the pics I've seen here! 

Just two things I wanted to mention:
*ScaredyKat*, your haircut is so cute. Also, you have gorgeous eyes!
*Dr. Phibes*, congratulations! May this open many doors for you.


----------



## Ophelia

Oh dear, I'm afraid this will take a while. It turns out that I had only made through page two of the pictures thread. Granted, 11 isn't much better, but still!


----------



## Hollows Eva

oi, this tread was headed for page 2! I havent been reaped yet, so you are not going ANYWHERE


----------



## bethene

Lol, Eva!!! A few need reaping so yes we need this active yet


----------



## NOWHINING

Silver Lady is just patiently waiting.


----------



## Ophelia

Page 3?! Don't you folks know there are still anxious Reapers and Victims out there from this round?


----------



## WitchyKitty

Waiting to see pics of the last reaps!!


----------



## ondeko

Poor Silver Lady-- she got reaped very close to last during the 2nd minireaper this summer. Perhaps she should have griped about it more like Kelloween did The last few boxes should be arriving this week, right?


----------



## Hollows Eva

Well there's a first for everything, I had two years of early reapings, and someone have to be that last one. And to be fair I am probable the one living the furthest away from the rest of yer lol..


----------



## Kymmm

I want to update my Reaper (whoever you are) on the whereabouts of my package. The hubby and I went to lunch on Saturday and wouldn't you know it, the post office tried to deliver a package while we were gone. It needs a signature so they wouldn't leave it and, instead, left a note saying I could pick it up after 8:30am on Monday (today). I jumped in my car and tried to hunt the mailman down to see if he would just give it to me, but had no luck. Sooooo... I left work at 4 today and flew as fast as I could across town to get to the Post office before they closed. There was NO parking so I parked in a spot next to a trash container. It was so tight, I had to crawl over to the passenger side to get out. I went inside and found a line of about 20 people.. I waited and finally got to the front of the line where I gave my slip to the clerk who disappeared for several minutes. He came back and asked if it was delivered to a company, I replied "no, it's a residence" with a puzzled look he disappeared again behind the wall of mail and packages.. When he returned, he informed me that he could not find it and that they would take my name and number and let me know when they did.  More waiting for me... But I didn't want you to think that I got it and didn't post anything.. I will let you know as soon as I have it in my hot little hands!!


----------



## The Auditor

Moving on up...to the front page....


----------



## moonwitchkitty

loving what everyone got.. all the reapers are doing a excellent job!!


----------



## Hollows Eva

maybe its only the waiting few inhere now, and everyone else is gone to ther SR2 tread.. BUT I WILL keep this one going lol. Till the last bloody pack!
Who besides me is still patiantly (or maybe not so patiantly lol) waiting?


----------



## hallorenescene

hollowseva, i'll stay here with you. I don't want to miss out on everyone getting their gifts and interacting. that's a big part of the fun


----------



## Hollows Eva

Oooh!! Slip in my post box saying I have box from USA waiting!!! I've been home all morning so the supposed 'tried to deliver today' is bit of a fib Mr. postman!! I'm not sure I will get out I work in time to pick it up today, grrr!! I WAS patient but now I'm totally not anymore knowing it's within reach  

Unless of course this is another mysterious candy corn delivery I think I have been reaped.


----------



## Bethany

I have not left you all. I get notified of ALL thread that I have commented in. LOL I too want to see what everyone gets. I'll be going through both threads of SR & pinning LOTS!!


----------



## midnightterror

I'm still patiently waiting, good thing I had exams last week to focus on! But now my mind keeps thinking about my reaping, patient, patient, patient!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva

man I didnt get out of work till just now -almost 9pm my time. So i have to WAIT till tomorrow. Stupid post office why aren't you open at night, dont you realize how important this is lol.. Luckily i am working from home tomorrow.. muarhar.. That means plenty of time to go get it


----------



## ondeko

Hollows Eva said:


> man I didnt get out of work till just now -almost 9pm my time. So i have to WAIT till tomorrow. Stupid post office why aren't you open at night, dont you realize how important this is lol.. Luckily i am working from home tomorrow.. muarhar.. That means plenty of time to go get it


Make sure you get there soon. I think they are eating all your candy corn.


----------



## Hollows Eva

ondeko said:


> Make sure you get there soon. I think they are eating all your candy corn.


I think so too!!


----------



## Bethany

Hallows Eva you could have our RV Park Post Office - they are only open from 9 - noon.  If I had a job we'd never get our packages.


----------



## Hollows Eva

Lol, actually for some reason they delivered to the one post office that have opening hours from 2 pm till 8.30 m.. which basically means that If i had read that note, I could have left work 15 minutes early and I would have HAD my box by now BOOOH me!! And then tomorrow i have to WAIT till its 2 oøclock -where coinsidently I have an apointment. GRRRRR I WANT TO BE REAPED. Stoopid lazy postman, should'ave delivered it today


----------



## WitchyKitty

I saw this and felt the need to post it...


----------



## ALKONOST

Lol Witchy.. that pic makes me wonder why they haven't come out with a Neopolitan, candycorn ice cream.


----------



## Kymmm

The Post Office found my box!! I will be posting pics of my Reap in a minute or two!! My Reaper did an AMAZING job!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

that ice cream looks scrumptious


----------



## Kerimonster

I was reaped!!!!  

I just got in today from being out of town. I'll be posting some pictures tomorrow. 

Thank you so much reaper, I love everything!


----------



## Hollows Eva

I just went to get my box downtown. I posted pictures of my awesome reap in the picture tread.. And now i must eat some candy corn!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

mmmm ice cream


----------



## witchymom

i want donuts. 

duck donuts to be exact....


----------



## Bethany

Had me some wafer cookies - Chocolate & Coconut. Mmmmmmmmmmmmm
Now they're gone


----------



## moonwitchkitty

just ate an ice cream sandwich yummers couldn't stop thinking about it..


----------



## MissWendy13

I got my package last week but tonights been my only chance at getting online! I LOVE it so much! Ive been bragging to everyone at work and all my friends and family about all the awesome stuff I got! I got an awesome handmade book with a spooky poem going through the pages that i'm going to display in my home, some spooky cloth, one of those rad pictures that change at different angles, an adorable light up pumpkin, a plastic rat (it squeaks and my dog tries to take it from me ) and a cool spooky black owl! Thank you so much my secret reaper! I dont know who you are, but I do know that I absolutely appreciate you and the gifts you've given me! Thank you, thank you! I'll have to post some pics of everything ASAP!


----------



## hallorenescene

miss wendy....pictures, pictures, pictures.


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE

My Reapist ROCKS!! A huge Thank YOU to CORNSTALKERS for my reaping! Pictures are coming!


----------



## bethene

Yay, more pictures,!


----------



## Hollows Eva

I finally send out the last little item that was missing in the first box.. very annoying now its out flying lol. And I'm developing a real taste for S'mores candycorn now mmmmmmmmmmmm!!! Shops ere FINALLY started to sell a few bits of halloween stuff, so now i can go and buy a little as well. But Im still glad i only did the one reaper, i have plenty to do around here


----------



## Hollows Eva

page 3????? NOT before everyone has been reaped!!!


----------



## Bethany

Ok, Office Depot is going out of business here in our area so we went in after lunch. Got a new printer that is wireless so we can just print from where we're at. Also hubby took me over to the Thumb drives and said here pick one out. I got a MINION thumb drive!!! Got Steward (the one eyed one), got my new Printmaster Platinum for my laptop, some metalic paper for jar labels & a couple games for him. I know, I know, I didn't buy any Halloween, but the Printer, Printmaster & paper will be great for making my jar labels!!


----------



## witchymom

Bethany said:


> Ok, Office Depot is going out of business here in our area so we went in after lunch. Got a new printer that is wireless so we can just print from where we're at. Also hubby took me over to the Thumb drives and said here pick one out. I got a MINION thumb drive!!! Got Steward (the one eyed one), got my new Printmaster Platinum for my laptop, some metalic paper for jar labels & a couple games for him. I know, I know, I didn't buy any Halloween, but the Printer, Printmaster & paper will be great for making my jar labels!!


really hope it wasn't a kodak wireless printer, bought one, worked a day and broke, they sent another, worked a day and broke and i said SOD IT!


----------



## Bethany

witchymom said:


> really hope it wasn't a kodak wireless printer, bought one, worked a day and broke, they sent another, worked a day and broke and i said SOD IT!


Nope, never owned a Kodak printer. My favorites have always been Epson, which I have but don't want to wear it out as it actually prints ON CD's. Love it! We bought an HP. we've owned several HP's in the past. This new one prints, scans & copies!! Oh the fun I'm gonna have!! LOL

OK Printed something out for my victim on the Metalic Paper - this stuff is AWESOME!! Guess I'll be going back to pick up another pack or 2 tomorrow.


----------



## Hollows Eva

Have we got everyone reaped yet, or should i fight for this tread a little longer? lol


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Hollows Eva said:


> Have we got everyone reaped yet, or should i fight for this tread a little longer? lol


I don't recall seeing midnighterror ( I think thats their name...something similar anyway) and maybe one other being reaped so I think the fight lives on. Although I'm not 100 % positive.


----------



## Halloween Scream

Hollows Eva said:


> Have we got everyone reaped yet, or should i fight for this tread a little longer? lol


A little longer! I got a cryptic message telling me to be on the lookout for a package coming on Wednesday.


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, more pictures on wednessday


----------



## bethene

Yes a few need reaping yet, Digbugsgirl, midnight terror I believe also, Paul M's has not come but is on the way, as is midnight terror, s. I have a rescuer for Digbugsgirl, not sure if it is shipped, but slowly every one is getting reapers


----------



## NOWHINING

Mom's (Silver Lady) main S.R. gifts came through yesterday, Mom had such a blast opening the gifts. She loves it. I am getting ready to go over her page to get the pictures down for her. There will be one item that will not make it through, because she ate it all... Unless I can find that bag of candy. LMBO


----------



## suzika

I'm so glad Silver Lady's gift got to her. I'm so sorry it was late, but at least it is there. Thanks for HFers being so understanding.


----------



## hallorenescene

nowhining, understandable, they were m&m's. yummy


----------



## NOWHINING

Mom really enjoyed opening her gifts. I caught her today drinking ice tea out of that orange mug. LOL!


suzika said:


> I'm so glad Silver Lady's gift got to her. I'm so sorry it was late, but at least it is there. Thanks for HFers being so understanding.


----------



## Bethany

What are our reaps for if not for enjoying them.


----------



## offmymeds

We need pictures please..........


----------



## Bethany

Got this from The Red Hallows today. 
Isn't he adorable!!


----------



## katshead42

Bethany said:


> View attachment 177076
> 
> 
> Got this from The Red Hallows today.
> Isn't he adorable!!


Did you see the Teefury.com shirts for today? Its a Minions and Nightmare before Christmas mash up. I thought of you as soon as I saw it.


----------



## Bethany

katshead42 said:


> Did you see the Teefury.com shirts for today? Its a Minions and Nightmare before Christmas mash up. I thought of you as soon as I saw it.


OMG just went and looked! ADORABLE!


----------



## Immortalia

That's adorable Bethany!!!!!!!

More pictures!!!!!!! WE WANT MORE!


----------



## digbugsgirl




----------



## Immortalia

Am I imagining things, or did a few pages from this thread just dissapear?


----------



## Immortalia

Oh wait, LOL nevermind, wrong thread.......durr. Blame it on me being a natural blonde. <shrugs>


----------



## im the goddess

digbugsgirl said:


>


 Hang in there. Hope you get it soon.


----------



## bethene

sorry, sweetie,, I think iti s supposed to be mailed real soon,,,,, I thought already but have not heard,,,


----------



## digbugsgirl

I almost forgot about it until I received a package that I ordered today. Then I remembered that I still haven't received anything yet. That's okay, though. I'm patient.


----------



## WitchyKitty

We're all here waiting with ya' digbugsgirl! Hope you get your reaping, soon! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Bethany

Now I DEFINATELY need this for the new house!


----------



## NOWHINING

She found that funny. She wasnt worried. She just had fun making the gifts for her victims.


ondeko said:


> Poor Silver Lady-- she got reaped very close to last during the 2nd minireaper this summer. Perhaps she should have griped about it more like Kelloween did The last few boxes should be arriving this week, right?


----------



## NOWHINING

Dont worry! we will get you taken care of! 


digbugsgirl said:


> I almost forgot about it until I received a package that I ordered today. Then I remembered that I still haven't received anything yet. That's okay, though. I'm patient.


----------



## bethene

Yes, her package is on the way , I believe tomorrow it is supposed to be there


----------



## digbugsgirl

Yay! I've been reaped! Thank you, JW, for rescuing me! And thank you Bethene for everything you've done/ doing to keep this Secret Reaper business alive!


----------



## JustWhisper

Digbugsgirl, I am sorry it took so long to get there. There was a miscommunication as to whether this was for SR1 or SR2. I should have hurried more hurrieder. But I am glad it got there.


----------



## bethene

Hurried more hurrieder?! What a fun statement, and sorry for the misunderstanding, I thought I had said in our first communication about the reaper, I had said that the said person was signed up for the first reaper, now that I am totally mixed up, I want to publicly thank you and The Halloween Lady for rescuing even though neither of you were in the reaper, ladies, you are so awesome,! 
Now I believe only midnight terror is waiting and his is supposed to be on the way, waiting for his reaper to get back with me to check on the tracking number


----------



## hallorenescene

Halloween lady and just whisper, you are awesome to be rescue reapers.


----------



## bethene

Not happy right now, no answer from the reaper I am waiting for, so will be getting a rescuer in place for midnight terror, if he gets two gifts so be it.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

bethene said:


> Not happy right now, no answer from the reaper I am waiting for, so will be getting a rescuer in place for midnight terror, if he gets two gifts so be it.


I think he deserves it at this point ! I think he gave up


----------



## bethene

I know, I feel so bad, but his reaper said it was mailed!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## witchymom

bethene said:


> I know, I feel so bad, but his reaper said it was mailed!!!!!!!!!!!


post office hasn't exactly been reliable this year.....


----------



## bethene

but also never gave a tracking number, just said they had it if needed, sigh,,, oh well, asked some one to rescue him,, no answer yet, too soon, but I will have someone,, even if myself in place with in the next couple of days,, this has gone on long enough, was told it was supposed to arrive a week ago today,


----------



## witchymom

bethene said:


> but also never gave a tracking number, just said they had it if needed, sigh,,, oh well, asked some one to rescue him,, no answer yet, too soon, but I will have someone,, even if myself in place with in the next couple of days,, this has gone on long enough, was told it was supposed to arrive a week ago today,


Booooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Gimmie his address!! I'll make him happy with spookie goodies!!


----------



## bethene

Thank you, if the person I asked can't, I will message you


----------



## Bethany

bethene said:


> but also never gave a tracking number, just said they had it if needed, sigh,,, oh well, asked some one to rescue him,, no answer yet, too soon, but I will have someone,, even if myself in place with in the next couple of days,, this has gone on long enough, was told it was supposed to arrive a week ago today,


No more Reaps for this person. 

Gonna be a slave driver on myself today to get things done. (So many ideas, OUT of time) Also have to go out and get some scrub pants for Saturday Night's party. Running out of time for that also.....


----------



## UnOrthodOx

This will not do. 

Don't worry folks, I've had 3 packages packed since making my original offer 2 years ago. Sure, they had to be a little more generic as this situation doesn't lend itself to a lot of stalking, but I'm ready as soon as I get an address. This is the first time I've been called in to the rescue, and only the second time in those 3 years I'm aware of one being needed at all. Who knows, maybe I'll take a peek into one and see what else I can fit into the box, eh?


----------



## sikntwizted

There always seems to be someone that doesn't pull through. Guess that's just the nature of the beast. However, there are a bunch of people keeping a very keen eye on the situation. The deserving will not come up short!


----------



## Immortalia

I don't understand this at all. I mean, I ran into a few personal issues that made my mail date REALLY late, but I kept in touch with Bethene and let her know what was going on and when I would be able to ship. It's not that hard to keep her in "the loop" so she can coordinate from her side and it is TOTALLY unfair to your victim if you don't even make an effort to do so! Shame on him!


----------



## midnightterror

Ok done with my other exam at school so no more thinking about that, now thinking about my reap! Still waiting, in no hurry here, lol


----------



## ondeko

All you Rescue Reapers--whether you are called upon or not--rock! Thank you for doing it. I wish I could have joined SR2 or be a RR, but I knew work was going to be crazy this month and the last week of last month. I might follow UnOrthoOx's lead and put together an emergency reaper box. Even if it is a little generic, I can hit the post holiday sales and get a lot of awesome stuff and still stay within budget.


----------



## WitchyKitty

midnightterror said:


> Ok done with my other exam at school so no more thinking about that, now thinking about my reap! Still waiting, in no hurry here, lol


Oh, they are working on it, midnightterror! You are not forgotten!  Hope your exams went well and that you will get your reaping soon!!!!!


----------



## bethene

Yes, midnight terror, you are being rescued, and if you do happen to get the first package also, so be it. I really don't know what happened here, if the reaper did ship and it got lost, and the reaper has not been on the forum, or what is going on, but enough time has passed and you deserve to be reaped


----------



## Bethany

OK, Most of the packages of Werewolf Whiskers & labels went out today. There are a few more that I need to add other things to and they will be on their way by Thursday! I hope!


----------



## UnOrthodOx

bethene said:


> Yes, midnight terror, you are being rescued, and if you do happen to get the first package also, so be it. I really don't know what happened here, if the reaper did ship and it got lost, and the reaper has not been on the forum, or what is going on, but enough time has passed and you deserve to be reaped


Indeed, it shall dispatch tomorrow. Fedex Home delivery says "end of 2 business days", but my package FROM California took 3 just this week. So, I'm going to say Monday by the latest.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

You deserve to be Reaped big midnight terror! Can't wait to see what ya get!


----------



## Hollows Eva

digbugsgirl said:


> Yay! I've been reaped! Thank you, JW, for rescuing me! And thank you Bethene for everything you've done/ doing to keep this Secret Reaper business alive!
> View attachment 178327
> 
> View attachment 178328
> 
> View attachment 178329


yayyy!!!! and omg EWWW!! I absolutly hate that hairy brown spider lol -bet you love it tho, so realistic it is! GREAT reap, and worth waiting for 

I ADORE the rat skeleton!


----------



## UnOrthodOx

midnightterror said:


> Ok done with my other exam at school so no more thinking about that, now thinking about my reap! Still waiting, in no hurry here, lol


Alright, sir, I'm off to the fedex store. 

When you post that you receive it, I'll post the full story of this package. You're either going to love it, or hate it, and I honestly don't know which at the moment, and won't feel bad at all if you want to regift it next year. I didn't pick the name unorthodox for being NORMAL.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

UnOrthodOx said:


> Indeed, it shall dispatch tomorrow. Fedex Home delivery says "end of 2 business days", but my package FROM California took 3 just this week. So, I'm going to say Monday by the latest.


"On Fedex truck for delivery"


----------



## midnightterror

unorthodox said:


> "on fedex truck for delivery"


whooohooo!!!


----------



## Spookerstar

bethene said:


> Yes, midnight terror, you are being rescued, and if you do happen to get the first package also, so be it. I really don't know what happened here, if the reaper did ship and it got lost, and the reaper has not been on the forum, or what is going on, but enough time has passed and you deserve to be reaped


Here is hoping you get two reapings!


----------



## Spookerstar

UnOrthodOx said:


> "On Fedex truck for delivery"


UnOrthodOx your avatar even makes me think of a rescue reaper!


----------



## UnOrthodOx

midnightterror said:


> whooohooo!!!


Make sure you check the packing, there's a couple small things.


----------



## Araniella

Oh the suspense!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Is it delivered yet???


----------



## midnightterror

Have no clue, I'm stuck at work till 3:00 PM PT, then need to hurry home and get my costume ready and fight traffic to get to Disneyland! Might run later to check out my goodies if they are there!!


----------



## Hollows Eva

oooh, its so exiting, and we're all here waiting with you


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Don't know either, left the tracking # at work.


----------



## midnightterror

Omg omg omg i have been reaped!!!!! I love every single item in there unorthodox!! You nailed! I just came by to say i have received it and again love it all!!!! Will post pictures tomorrow since im off to disneyland, and sorry for all the caps just really happy and excited with it all!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

midnightterror said:


> Omg omg omg i have been reaped!!!!! I love every single item in there unorthodox!! You nailed! I just came by to say i have received it and again love it all!!!! Will post pictures tomorrow since im off to disneyland, and sorry for all the caps just really happy and excited with it all!!!


Yay!!!! Can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## bethene

oh yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you midnightterror,,,
Unorthodox,, you absolutely ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you are the super hero in your avie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sikntwizted

Unorthodox, you da man! Thanks for rescuing him! Midnight, good for you!


----------

